# Why Do Whites Think They Can Tell Us What The Problems in Black America Are?



## IM2

I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.

People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.

Because  this is how whites have done it.

In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:

_“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_

This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.

_"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."

"White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_

But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."

On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.

Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_

So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_

On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.

*“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*

The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute

In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.

*“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*

Harvard.

*“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*

HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly

Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007

McKinsey and Co.

*“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*

Citigroup

*Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*

Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.

Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.

Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:

$13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result

$2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans

$218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit

And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education

*Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.

Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts

As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.

*Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.

Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*

The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.

*On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.










To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."

So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:

NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.

Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx

So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.

And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.

Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment

The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.

Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.

The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.

Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/

African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level

While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.

Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/

But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;

We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem. 

You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.

Take some instead of running your mouths.*


----------



## Floyd61

Because Black folks blame White folks for all their problems, so it's White folks responsibility to fix u'alls problems,


----------



## otto105

Floyd61 said:


> Because White people are responsible for blacks problems, right


Seems like we had alot to due with it, Jim......jim crow.


----------



## Floyd61

otto105 said:


> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because White people are responsible for blacks problems, right
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like we had alot to due with it, Jim......jim crow.
Click to expand...

Who's we?  Did you do something bad to blacks?


----------



## EMH

This bigot does not speak for black people.  For his entire life, he has been showered with preferential treatment and government handouts.  He enjoys a language privilege, and he practices the very same bigotry he claims to oppose.  He is a hypocrite and a hater with his hand out.

If you hate whites, go move to Africa where the descendants of those who really did enslave your ancestors live...


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Or, you can make something of yourself, instead.


----------



## IM2

Floyd61 said:


> Because Black folks blame White folks for all their problems, so it's White folks responsibility to fix u'alls problems,


As the evidence shows, whites are being blamed for things whites have done.


----------



## otto105

Floyd61 said:


> Whites are not responsible for the IQ difference


What difference is that?


----------



## RetiredGySgt

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*


Why do blacks think they can blame whitey for ever failure blacks have?


----------



## otto105

RetiredGySgt said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> Why do blacks think they can blame whitey for ever failure blacks have?
Click to expand...

Do you believe in reverse discrimination?


----------



## Floyd61

otto105 said:


> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are not responsible for the IQ difference
> 
> 
> 
> What difference is that?
Click to expand...

An intelligent people would not blame their problems on others ,in the same way a child blames their parents


----------



## IM2

EMH said:


> This bigot does not speak for black people.  For his entire life, he has been showered with preferential treatment and government handouts.  He enjoys a language privilege, and he practices the very same bigotry he claims to oppose.  He is a hypocrite and a hater with his hand out.
> 
> If you hate whites, go move to Africa where the descendants of those who really did enslave your ancestors live...


I am speaking for black people right now. Whites have been given preferential treatment and government handouts since this country began. The facts I presented here speak for themselves because your white ass damn sure don't speak for blacks or know anybody black who has seriously engaged you on the issue of race.

So if you don't like my exercising my first amendment right as an American citizsn, move your ass back to Europe. Because we're way past slavery here white boy and the standard klan retort about  Africans enslaving us gets no play.


----------



## otto105

Floyd61 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are not responsible for the IQ difference
> 
> 
> 
> What difference is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An intelligent people would not blame their problems on others ,in the same way a child blames their parents
Click to expand...

So the former president lost then because of his own doing.


----------



## BS Filter

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*


You had a Black President for 8 years.  What did he accomplish for his people?


----------



## Oddball

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*


tl;dr

Go clean  up the ghetto, Kingfish.


----------



## IM2

Floyd61 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are not responsible for the IQ difference
> 
> 
> 
> What difference is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An intelligent people would not blame their problems on others ,in the same way a child blames their parents
Click to expand...

An intelligent person looks at facts and draws conclusions based on the facts presented. You have not done that.


----------



## IM2

Oddball said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> tl;dr
> 
> Go clean  up the ghetto, Kingfish.
Click to expand...

Can't face the truth cletus?


----------



## MarathonMike

IM2 said:


> I am speaking for black people right now.


Really? Which Black people? You don't give a rat's ass about the 320,000 Blacks killed by other Blacks or their grieving families or their abandoned sons who grow up to be gang bangers and drug runners. I'm the one who constantly reminds you of the Black Genocide that has been going on for half a century.


----------



## IM2

RetiredGySgt said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> Why do blacks think they can blame whitey for ever failure blacks have?
Click to expand...

The facts presented in the OP you didn't read is why.


----------



## Floyd61

otto105 said:


> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are not responsible for the IQ difference
> 
> 
> 
> What difference is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An intelligent people would not blame their problems on others ,in the same way a child blames their parents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the former president lost then because of his own doing.
Click to expand...

Well, I think he was cheated, but what's that got to do with black's primitive behavior all over the world?


----------



## BS Filter

IM2 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> Why do blacks think they can blame whitey for ever failure blacks have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The facts presented in the OP you didn't read is why.
Click to expand...

The facts are you had a Black President for 8 years.  Tell us what he did to help his people.


----------



## otto105

Floyd61 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are not responsible for the IQ difference
> 
> 
> 
> What difference is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An intelligent people would not blame their problems on others ,in the same way a child blames their parents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the former president lost then because of his own doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I think he was cheated, but what's that got to do with black's primitive behavior all over the world?
Click to expand...

Your white privilege is pretty bad.


----------



## AZrailwhale

IM2 said:


> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are not responsible for the IQ difference
> 
> 
> 
> What difference is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An intelligent people would not blame their problems on others ,in the same way a child blames their parents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An intelligent person looks at facts and draws conclusions based on the facts presented. You have not done that.
Click to expand...

No we do that.  You look at propaganda through the lense of your own severe prejudice and draw the wrong conclusion.  Immigrant blacks succeed, immigrant Asians succeed, immigrant West Asians succeed, immigrant Latinos succeed.  Why don’t natural born American blacks succeed?  I’ll give you a hint, it’s not whitey.


----------



## Floyd61

otto105 said:


> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are not responsible for the IQ difference
> 
> 
> 
> What difference is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An intelligent people would not blame their problems on others ,in the same way a child blames their parents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the former president lost then because of his own doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I think he was cheated, but what's that got to do with black's primitive behavior all over the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your white privilege is pretty bad.
Click to expand...

Without "white privilege" you all would still be butt naked living in dung huts


----------



## otto105

AZrailwhale said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are not responsible for the IQ difference
> 
> 
> 
> What difference is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An intelligent people would not blame their problems on others ,in the same way a child blames their parents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An intelligent person looks at facts and draws conclusions based on the facts presented. You have not done that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No we do that.  You look at propaganda through the lense of your own severe prejudice and draw the wrong conclusion.  Immigrant blacks succeed, immigrant Asians succeed, immigrant West Asians succeed, immigrant Latinos succeed.  Why don’t natural born American blacks succeed?  I’ll give you a hint, it’s not whitey.
Click to expand...

In professional sports?


----------



## IM2

MarathonMike said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am speaking for black people right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Which Black people? You don't give a rat's ass about the 320,000 Blacks killed by other Blacks or their grieving families or their abandoned sons who grow up to be gang bangers and drug runners. I'm the one who constantly reminds you of the Black Genocide that has been going on for half a century.
Click to expand...

Mike,

You don't give a damn about those black people. How about the fact that at least same number of whites have been killed? I worked in the hood. I helped reduce black on black crime while white on white crimes has stayed the same. You don't give a damn that 85 percent of whites are murdered by other whites. You don't care than in the last 2 years according to the UCR more whites have killed each other than blacks who did. You just come to troll. You don't remind me of anything but a white man full of excuses.

I have presented the facts, more blacks have died from heart attacks and strokes because of the stress caused by white racism than the number you cited. So face the facts.

_Findings from large-scale national studies indicate that, while African Americans have a lower risk for many __anxiety __disorders, they have a 9.1% prevalence rate for PTSD, compared to 6.8% in Whites (Himle et al, 2009). That means that _*almost one in ten Black people becomes traumatized*_, and I think these rates may actually be higher since diagnosticians are usually not considering the role of racism in causing trauma (Malcoun, Williams, & Bahojb-Nouri, 2015).11_

*Dennis R. Upkins*​On June 3, 2020, SAMHSA’s Office of Behavioral Health Equity published a report titled, _“Trauma, Racism, Chronic Stress and the Health of Black Americans.”_ In summary of what they found was that racism contributed to mental health and chronic health problems.

_“Racism and associated trauma and violence contribute to mental health disorders, particularly depression, anxiety and PTSD, and chronic health conditions such as cardiovascular disease, hypertension, diabetes, maternal mortality/infant mortality and morbidity in African Americans. Racism is considered a fundamental cause of adverse health outcomes for racial/ethnic minorities and racial/ethnic inequities in health. The primary domains of racism - structural/institutional racism, cultural racism, and individual-level discrimination— are linked to mental and physical health outcomes. Racism and violence targeting a specific community is increasingly associated with complex trauma and intergenerational trauma, all of which have physical and behavioral health consequences.”19_​
Racism is a stressor that triggers the body into allostasis or better understood, racism forces the body to adapt to stress. Allostasis is the process that helps us adapt to stress. Allostatic load is compiled damage to the body as an individual is exposed to constant stress. Constant stress leads to allostatic overload, which is the point when the cumulative amount of stress causes health problems or death. For example, allostatic processes lead to increases in blood pressure, a leading cause of death in the black community. Studies show that allostatic overload created by stress caused due to constant exposure to racism increases the occurrences of myocardial infarction in blacks. Simply put, a myocardial infarction is a heart attack. In 2014, “_Structural racism and myocardial infarction in the United States”_, a study by Alicia Lukachko, Mark Hatzenbuehler, & Katherine Keyes was published in Social Science and Medicine Journal. What they found as a result of their study was not only that racism increased the occurrence of heart attacks for blacks, but reduced the occurrence of heart attacks for whites.

_“This study demonstrates adverse effects of structural racism—specifically state-level racial disparities disadvantaging Blacks in political representation, employment, and incarceration —on past 12-month myocardial infarction. These adverse effects, however, were specific to Blacks, and among Whites, indicators of structural racism appear to have a benign or even beneficial effect on cardiac health. It is important to note that individual-level risk factors including age, sex, education, income, and medical insurance do not account for these findings. Furthermore, lending support to the construct validity of our measures of structural racism, the effects persist above and beyond those of state-level racial disparities in poverty.

Measures of structural racism pertaining to job status did not follow the expected pattern of association, and were inversely associated with myocardial infarction among Blacks. While this finding was unexpected, it is in line with results from previous studies that have documented that Black Americans in high status positions report greater exposure to interpersonal discrimination (Paradies, 2006). This increased exposure, coupled with potential pressures to assimilate and to defy negative racist stereotypes, may in turn place high status Blacks at greater risk for adverse health outcomes. Our results similarly suggest that Black Americans in states with greater representation of Blacks in high status positions are at higher risk for heart attack.”20_

*Alicia Lukachko, Mark Hatzenbuehler, & Katherine Keyes -“Structural racism and myocardial infarction in the United States” *​


----------



## otto105

Floyd61 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are not responsible for the IQ difference
> 
> 
> 
> What difference is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An intelligent people would not blame their problems on others ,in the same way a child blames their parents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the former president lost then because of his own doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I think he was cheated, but what's that got to do with black's primitive behavior all over the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your white privilege is pretty bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without "white privilege" you all would still be butt naked living in dung huts
Click to expand...

You don't trust you skills do you.


----------



## IM2

Floyd61 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are not responsible for the IQ difference
> 
> 
> 
> What difference is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An intelligent people would not blame their problems on others ,in the same way a child blames their parents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the former president lost then because of his own doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I think he was cheated, but what's that got to do with black's primitive behavior all over the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your white privilege is pretty bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without "white privilege" you all would still be butt naked living in dung huts
Click to expand...

No, that's not the case.


----------



## IM2

BS Filter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> You had a Black President for 8 years.  What did he accomplish for his people?
Click to expand...

And we had a white congress, a white senate, 50 white governors and 50 white controlled state legislatures.


----------



## IM2

AZrailwhale said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are not responsible for the IQ difference
> 
> 
> 
> What difference is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An intelligent people would not blame their problems on others ,in the same way a child blames their parents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An intelligent person looks at facts and draws conclusions based on the facts presented. You have not done that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No we do that.  You look at propaganda through the lense of your own severe prejudice and draw the wrong conclusion.  Immigrant blacks succeed, immigrant Asians succeed, immigrant West Asians succeed, immigrant Latinos succeed.  Why don’t natural born American blacks succeed?  I’ll give you a hint, it’s not whitey.
Click to expand...

Apparently you don't. H1 visas accept immigrants who have relatively high paying jobs waiting for them. The evidence is presented in the OP. The root cause of our problem is white racism.


----------



## BS Filter

IM2 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> You had a Black President for 8 years.  What did he accomplish for his people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And we had a white congress, a white senate, 50 white governors and 50 white controlled state legislatures.
Click to expand...

That white Congress and Senate had no problem passing Obamacare and stimulus money for Obama.  You're full of shit and race hustler.


----------



## IM2

Theses are the  facts. Not opinions from a bunch of white racists.

_"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."

"White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_

But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."

On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.

Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_

So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_

On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.

*“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*

The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute

In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.

*“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*

Harvard.

*“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*

HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly

Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007

McKinsey and Co.

*“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*

Citigroup

*Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*

Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.

Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.

Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:

$13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result

$2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans

$218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit

And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education

*Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.

Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts

As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.

*Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.

Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*

The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.

*On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.













To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."

So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:

NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.

Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx

So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.

And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.

Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment

The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.

Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.

The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.

Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/

African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level

While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.

Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/*


----------



## Floyd61

Don't you love it when blacks use electricity and a computer to complain about whites? LOL


----------



## MarathonMike

IM2 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am speaking for black people right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Which Black people? You don't give a rat's ass about the 320,000 Blacks killed by other Blacks or their grieving families or their abandoned sons who grow up to be gang bangers and drug runners. I'm the one who constantly reminds you of the Black Genocide that has been going on for half a century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mike,
> 
> You don't give a damn about those black people. How about the fact that at least same number of whites have been killed? I worked in the hood. I helped reduce black on black crime while white on white crimes has stayed the same. You don't give a damn that 85 percent of whites are murdered by other whites. You don't care than in the last 2 years according to the UCR more whites have killed each other than blacks who did. You just come to troll. You don't remind me of anything but a white man full of excuses.
> 
> I have presented the facts, more blacks have died from heart attacks and strokes because of the stress caused by white racism than the number you cited. So face the facts.
> 
> _Findings from large-scale national studies indicate that, while African Americans have a lower risk for many __anxiety __disorders, they have a 9.1% prevalence rate for PTSD, compared to 6.8% in Whites (Himle et al, 2009). That means that _*almost one in ten Black people becomes traumatized*_, and I think these rates may actually be higher since diagnosticians are usually not considering the role of racism in causing trauma (Malcoun, Williams, & Bahojb-Nouri, 2015).11_
> 
> *Dennis R. Upkins*​On June 3, 2020, SAMHSA’s Office of Behavioral Health Equity published a report titled, _“Trauma, Racism, Chronic Stress and the Health of Black Americans.”_ In summary of what they found was that racism contributed to mental health and chronic health problems.
> 
> _“Racism and associated trauma and violence contribute to mental health disorders, particularly depression, anxiety and PTSD, and chronic health conditions such as cardiovascular disease, hypertension, diabetes, maternal mortality/infant mortality and morbidity in African Americans. Racism is considered a fundamental cause of adverse health outcomes for racial/ethnic minorities and racial/ethnic inequities in health. The primary domains of racism - structural/institutional racism, cultural racism, and individual-level discrimination— are linked to mental and physical health outcomes. Racism and violence targeting a specific community is increasingly associated with complex trauma and intergenerational trauma, all of which have physical and behavioral health consequences.”19_​
> Racism is a stressor that triggers the body into allostasis or better understood, racism forces the body to adapt to stress. Allostasis is the process that helps us adapt to stress. Allostatic load is compiled damage to the body as an individual is exposed to constant stress. Constant stress leads to allostatic overload, which is the point when the cumulative amount of stress causes health problems or death. For example, allostatic processes lead to increases in blood pressure, a leading cause of death in the black community. Studies show that allostatic overload created by stress caused due to constant exposure to racism increases the occurrences of myocardial infarction in blacks. Simply put, a myocardial infarction is a heart attack. In 2014, “_Structural racism and myocardial infarction in the United States”_, a study by Alicia Lukachko, Mark Hatzenbuehler, & Katherine Keyes was published in Social Science and Medicine Journal. What they found as a result of their study was not only that racism increased the occurrence of heart attacks for blacks, but reduced the occurrence of heart attacks for whites.
> 
> _“This study demonstrates adverse effects of structural racism—specifically state-level racial disparities disadvantaging Blacks in political representation, employment, and incarceration —on past 12-month myocardial infarction. These adverse effects, however, were specific to Blacks, and among Whites, indicators of structural racism appear to have a benign or even beneficial effect on cardiac health. It is important to note that individual-level risk factors including age, sex, education, income, and medical insurance do not account for these findings. Furthermore, lending support to the construct validity of our measures of structural racism, the effects persist above and beyond those of state-level racial disparities in poverty.
> 
> Measures of structural racism pertaining to job status did not follow the expected pattern of association, and were inversely associated with myocardial infarction among Blacks. While this finding was unexpected, it is in line with results from previous studies that have documented that Black Americans in high status positions report greater exposure to interpersonal discrimination (Paradies, 2006). This increased exposure, coupled with potential pressures to assimilate and to defy negative racist stereotypes, may in turn place high status Blacks at greater risk for adverse health outcomes. Our results similarly suggest that Black Americans in states with greater representation of Blacks in high status positions are at higher risk for heart attack.”20_
> 
> *Alicia Lukachko, Mark Hatzenbuehler, & Katherine Keyes -“Structural racism and myocardial infarction in the United States” *​
Click to expand...

How sad that a "Racist" Old White Guy has to manage a thread to remind people of the carnage of the Inner Cities. At least people are seeing it, I'm up to 8 thousand views. Here is the name of the thread in case you're interested, I'll be updating it in a day or so.
The official 'Black Deaths Matter' Thread.​


----------



## asaratis

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*


Nice cut and paste.  Have you any original thoughts?


----------



## BULLDOG

Floyd61 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are not responsible for the IQ difference
> 
> 
> 
> What difference is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An intelligent people would not blame their problems on others ,in the same way a child blames their parents
Click to expand...

You mean like trump and his crazy supporters blaming the media because people hate his lying ass?


----------



## IM2

Mike bought up some shit about 320,000 blacks being murdered over 50 years. At a rate of 369 heart attacks per 100,000 blacks since 1965 , more than 9 million blacks have died from heart attacks over that saame 50 year span.

In 2014, “_Structural racism and myocardial infarction in the United States”_, a study by Alicia Lukachko, Mark Hatzenbuehler, & Katherine Keyes was published in Social Science and Medicine Journal. *What they found as a result of their study was not only that racism increased the occurrence of heart attacks for blacks, but reduced the occurrence of heart attacks for whites.*

_“This study demonstrates adverse effects of structural racism—specifically state-level racial disparities disadvantaging Blacks in political representation, employment, and incarceration —on past 12-month myocardial infarction. These adverse effects, however, were specific to Blacks, and among Whites, indicators of structural racism appear to have a benign or even beneficial effect on cardiac health. It is important to note that individual-level risk factors including age, sex, education, income, and medical insurance do not account for these findings. Furthermore, lending support to the construct validity of our measures of structural racism, the effects persist above and beyond those of state-level racial disparities in poverty.

Measures of structural racism pertaining to job status did not follow the expected pattern of association, and were inversely associated with myocardial infarction among Blacks. While this finding was unexpected, it is in line with results from previous studies that have documented that Black Americans in high status positions report greater exposure to interpersonal discrimination (Paradies, 2006). This increased exposure, coupled with potential pressures to assimilate and to defy negative racist stereotypes, may in turn place high status Blacks at greater risk for adverse health outcomes. Our results similarly suggest that Black Americans in states with greater representation of Blacks in high status positions are at higher risk for heart attack.”20_

*Alicia Lukachko, Mark Hatzenbuehler, & Katherine Keyes -“Structural racism and myocardial infarction in the United States” *​


----------



## Floyd61

Without white folks, blacks would still be throwing spears at the Moon


----------



## IM2

asaratis said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> Nice cut and paste.  Have you any original thoughts?
Click to expand...

Another one who can't handle the truth. Because if I  cut and pasted some crap from Thomas Sowell you'd be bragging about what a great independent thinker I am.


----------



## IM2

Floyd61 said:


> Without white folks, blacks would still be throwing spears at the Moon


Wrong again.


----------



## EMH

IM2 said:


> EMH said:
> 
> 
> 
> This bigot does not speak for black people.  For his entire life, he has been showered with preferential treatment and government handouts.  He enjoys a language privilege, and he practices the very same bigotry he claims to oppose.  He is a hypocrite and a hater with his hand out.
> 
> If you hate whites, go move to Africa where the descendants of those who really did enslave your ancestors live...
> 
> 
> 
> I am speaking for black people right now. Whites have been given preferential treatment and government handouts since this country began. The facts I presented here speak for themselves because your white ass damn sure don't speak for blacks or know anybody black who has seriously engaged you on the issue of race.
> 
> So if you don't like my exercising my first amendment right as an American citizsn, move your ass back to Europe. Because we're way past slavery here white boy and the standard klan retort about  Africans enslaving us gets no play.
Click to expand...



Affirmative action "students" have a very poor understanding of American history.  There really were not any government handouts prior to LBJ, who has some wonderful quotes for IM2...

Just type in LBJ racist

And read 'em....


My white ancestors never oppressed anyone.  My white ancestors never supported or enjoyed any preferential treatment,but we are all subjected to discrimination now because black bigots like privilege and discrimination and are by far the worst practicing bigots in America today.  My white ancestors fought and died in the civil war for the true meaning of the declaration and the constitution.  


My ancestors would not have fought and died if they had know the result would be privileged taxpayer funded white, cops, and America hating communist cocksucking hypocritical black bigots like IM2.


Keep your trash in your country, confederacy.


----------



## IM2

Floyd61 said:


> Don't you love it when blacks use electricity and a computer to complain about whites? LOL



Don't you just love it when a white boy can't argue te facts and makes idiotic comments because he knows he can't?


----------



## BULLDOG

Oddball said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> tl;dr
> 
> Go clean  up the ghetto, Kingfish.
> 
> View attachment 488085
Click to expand...

David Clark? He was a fund raiser for that "We build the wall"  scam that stole hundreds of thousands of dollars from donated money.  I don't know if he is as crooked as Steve Bannon, but they were both involved in the scam. He retired right after polls showed 62% were fed up with his lies, and him spending so much time out of state playing some sort of TV pundit. When you consider all his crap, as well as his stolen valor problems, he sounds like the perfect right winger. Corrupt, incompetent, and arrogant.


----------



## Floyd61

IM2 said:


> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you love it when blacks use electricity and a computer to complain about whites? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ou just love it when a white boy can't argue te facts and makes idiotic comments because he knows he can't?
Click to expand...

Bet you can't think of one problem in the black community, that blacks are responsible for


----------



## IM2

EMH said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMH said:
> 
> 
> 
> This bigot does not speak for black people.  For his entire life, he has been showered with preferential treatment and government handouts.  He enjoys a language privilege, and he practices the very same bigotry he claims to oppose.  He is a hypocrite and a hater with his hand out.
> 
> If you hate whites, go move to Africa where the descendants of those who really did enslave your ancestors live...
> 
> 
> 
> I am speaking for black people right now. Whites have been given preferential treatment and government handouts since this country began. The facts I presented here speak for themselves because your white ass damn sure don't speak for blacks or know anybody black who has seriously engaged you on the issue of race.
> 
> So if you don't like my exercising my first amendment right as an American citizsn, move your ass back to Europe. Because we're way past slavery here white boy and the standard klan retort about  Africans enslaving us gets no play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action "students" have a very poor understanding of American history.  There really were not any government handouts prior to LBJ, who has some wonderful quotes for IM2...
> 
> Just type in LBJ racist
> 
> And read 'em....
> 
> 
> My white ancestors never oppressed anyone.  My white ancestors never supported or enjoyed any preferential treatment,but we are all subjected to discrimination now because black bigots like privilege and discrimination and are by far the worst practicing bigots in America today.  My white ancestors fought and died in the civil war for the true meaning of the declaration and the constitution.
> 
> 
> My ancestors would not have fought and died if they had know the result would be privileged taxpayer funded white, cops, and America hating communist cocksucking hypocritical black bigots like IM2.
> 
> 
> Keep your trash in your country, confederacy.
Click to expand...

Whites have recieved affirmative action since the country started.

ALL RISE!

Tonights Lesson:

*White Immigrants Did Not Own Slaves But...*

As blacks went north they found that the only difference between a southern white and a northern one was geography. When blacks went north, so did lynchings. They are recorded as race riots, but the reality is that there were a series of massacres, bombings, lynchings and other acts of terror against blacks by whites due to the northern migration of blacks trying to escape massacres, bombings, lynchings and other acts of terror against blacks by whites in the south. Historians call what happened riots and this is why it’s so hilarious to listen to the disingenuous fake outrage of the racist white subculture about blacks and riots today.

On the evening of Saturday July 19th, 1919, in Washington D.C., a group of white veterans started a rumor about a black man suspected of sexually assaulting the wife of a white Navy man. This rumor spread throughout the bars and restaurants in downtown Washington D.C. Later that night, a mob of drunken mad white men headed to a predominantly black neighborhood carrying weapons. Those mad white men proceeded to beat all the blacks they found. They snatched blacks out of their cars or off sidewalks and beat them for no reason. Where were the police? I think they had donut shops back then, but I am not sure. The violence continued into Sunday because the D.C. Metro Police failed to stop it. Random blacks got beat down on the streets of Washington. This happened even in front of the White House.

The Omaha Race Riot occurred on September 28–29, 1919. Three conditions: black property acquisition, economic anxiety and claims of black male sexual aggression, have been the general standard for white violence against blacks throughout American history. The Omaha Riots met at least 2 of the 3 conditions. The lynching of Will Brown was started by reports in local media about the alleged rape of a woman on September 25, 1919. The following day the police arrested Brown. Brown was blamed for the rape without the victim making a positive identification. There was an attempt to lynch Brown on the day of his arrest, but it failed.

The _Omaha Bee_ publicized the incident claiming it was part of a series of alleged attacks on white women by black men in Omaha. The _Bee_ was controlled by Thomas Rosewater who was a friends with a man named Thomas Dennison. Dennison ran a political machine that controlled Omaha. To be blunt, Dennison was a crook. He controlled Omaha for 18 years before the city elected a non-Dennison flunky for mayor named Edward Smith. So to make Smith look bad, Dennisons men ran amuck throughout the town wearing blackface while assaulting women then blaming blacks for it. These incidents were orchestrated by Dennison and Rosewaters paper pumped up the fake news. So thanks to his buddy at the Omaha Bee, Dennison and his friends race baited the people of Omaha and incited the Omaha Riots. On the night of the lynching, Omaha Police even caught one of Dennisons men wearing blackface. Dennison nor any of his associates were charged or convicted for what they did. Will Brown was not so fortunate. Brown was lynched, shot up after he was dead, dragged through the streets of Omaha and set on fire. He had committed no crime.

White mob violence did not end in 1919. One of the worst acts of domestic terrorism in America happened in two days of American history beginning on May 31st, 1921 in Tulsa Oklahoma. This is better known as _“The Tulsa Massacre_.” One may as well say this was an act of war waged on the black citizens of Tulsa Oklahoma by white citizens. I say this because not only were blacks attacked on the ground they were attacked by air. In a manner best described by the scene of Ben Richards being told to shoot the people during a food riot in “_The Running Man”_, whites in private planes flew over the black community shooting down on blacks and firebombing black homes and businesses.

_“I could see planes circling in mid-air. They grew in number and hummed, darted and dipped low. I could hear something like hail falling upon the top of my office building. Down East Archer, I saw the old Mid-Way hotel on fire, burning from its top, and then another and another and another building began to burn from their top,” _

*B.C. Franklin*​
The excuse by city law enforcement officials was that the planes were reconnaissance used to protect against a Negro uprising. Still today, an accurate accounting of the number of dead varies. More than 6,000 people were either admitted to hospitals or sent to other large facilities for care. More than 10,000 blacks were left homeless. The bombings and ground attacks destroyed 35 city blocks of Tulsa, resulting in damages that equaled over 32 million dollars in today’s money. None of the victims or their descendants have been compensated for this act of terror to this day. Pretty soon blacks in Tulsa will have to hear that sad, sorry song that starts with, “I was not alive then.”

I just don’t think people really understand just exactly how bad things have been for blacks when they start trying to blame blacks for the slave trade or slave ownsership. I am waiting for the day somebody white tries to say that blacks created the black codes, sundown towns and Jim Crow. This is the state of the madness here in America at this time. Whites have complained about political correctness and yet when political incorrectness is applied to them, suddenly things must be forgotten, revised, altered or kept quiet.

On December 23, 1945, Mr. and Mrs. H. O’Day Short and their 2 small children were burned to death in Fontana California. The description of this was; _“A fire of incendiary origions set by persons who did not want them to move into the white community.”_37 Before they were murdered the family was threatened and got no protection from the police. According to the report, the Shorts had no electricity and was using gas lamps at the time they moved in. This was supposed to be temporary. While the Shorts were out of the house, people broke in, sprayed the house with a flammable chemical and when the Shorts got home and started lighting their lamps, the house went up in flames.38

On August 6, 1948, 6 young black men were convicted of murder and were given the death sentence in Trenton New Jersey. The witness accounts stated that the killers were _“two or three white or light-skinned Negro teenagers.”39_ But the police rounded up 6 black men in their 20’s and 30’s. Only 1 was light skinned.40 Four of the men had solid alibis.41 They were held in secret without warrants, interrogated for days and drugged into confessing.42 The doctor who examined them for the police claimed they were not coerced.43 That doctor was eventually convicted of perjury.44 He got off with a fine and probation.45 The trial was a sham and the men were sent off to die. But unlike similar cases this during this time period, some of these young men got saved.

Bessie Mitchell, the sister of one of the six men wrote everybody she could asking for help because she knew her brother was innocent. She contacted the ACLU and NAACP, no help. The NAACP said they did not do murder cases, the ACLU could not find any racism in the case. But in what can only be described as an act of God, Mitchell found a piece of paper in the gutter about the Civil Right Congress.46 The Civil Right Congress was a communist organization but Mitchell was out of options. So she contacted them and they took the case.

With the help of a communist organization, Bessie Mitchell was able to bring the necessary attention to the plight of the Trenton 6. Celebrities joined the cause and eventually the NAACP as well as the ACLU joined forces with the Civil Right Congress to save 4 of the 6 men.47 My point here is not to denigrate The Civil Right Congress for it’s communist political views but to provide an example of where so-called American democracy and it’s claim to the rule of law has failed blacks and in fact all people of color.

For the first 5 years after WW2 in Chicago alone, there were 357 acts of terror by whites against blacks who tried living in or near majority white neighborhoods.48 In 1951 a black man named Harvey Clark and his family tried to move into the Cicero neighborhood of Chicago. A white mob vandalized his home and burned his furniture in the front yard. Aside from trying to force Clark out of his own home, the police did nothing.47 In first six months of 1955 there were 213 acts of violence against blacks by whites is Philadelphia.48 These were acts of terror committed to intimidate blacks so they would not move into white communities. 

In 1964 when blacks again tried renting an apartment in Cicero, their apartment was again vandalized. After the apartment was vandalized, police entered the apartment, took out the furniture and told the renters they had been evicted.49 At the same time period in Detroit, there were over 200 acts of violence against blacks by whites to terrorize black families so they would not move to the suburbs.50 From 1950-1965 there were over 100 bombings of black owned residences in Los Angeles.51 In 1987, another black family tried moving into Cicero. Whites responded with gunfire and firebombs.52

This kind of terrorism has gone long ignored in understanding the brutality and long-lasting effects of such acts upon blacks in America. For decades prosperous blacks were terrorized while black communities were destroyed by mobs of angry whites who felt they were losing out because blacks had acquired the same things whites had. Ignored was the fact that blacks worked hard to get what they had, but that did not matter because blacks were to always be lesser than whites and the caste was to be created and maintained by any means necessary.

Blacks peacefully moved north to compete for same opportunities white immigrants had and this is just a small bit of what happened. White immigrants are the ones who committed the violence against blacks. White immigrants destroyed thriving black communities. The same white immigrants whose descendants will tell you today how they are not responsible because their ancestors did not own slaves. So why couldn’t blacks raise themselves up by their bootstraps just like everyone else?


----------



## IM2

Floyd61 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you love it when blacks use electricity and a computer to complain about whites? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ou just love it when a white boy can't argue te facts and makes idiotic comments because he knows he can't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bet you can't think of one problem in the black community, that blacks are responsible for
Click to expand...

Bet you can't face the reality of what 245 continuing years of white racism has done.


----------



## BULLDOG

Floyd61 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you love it when blacks use electricity and a computer to complain about whites? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ou just love it when a white boy can't argue te facts and makes idiotic comments because he knows he can't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bet you can't find one problem in the black community, that blacks are responsible for
Click to expand...

Obviously, reality means nothing to you. If you refuse to acknowledge the hurdles the black community has faced, and continues to face, I don't see much need in anybody trying to convince you of anything. You're just another brain dead racist right winger.


----------



## badbob85037

BS Filter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> Why do blacks think they can blame whitey for ever failure blacks have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The facts presented in the OP you didn't read is why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The facts are you had a Black President for 8 years.  Tell us what he did to help his people.
Click to expand...

because you are to democRat stupid to figure it out for your self and the Blacks that have figured it out ain't telling you.


----------



## IM2

EMH said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMH said:
> 
> 
> 
> This bigot does not speak for black people.  For his entire life, he has been showered with preferential treatment and government handouts.  He enjoys a language privilege, and he practices the very same bigotry he claims to oppose.  He is a hypocrite and a hater with his hand out.
> 
> If you hate whites, go move to Africa where the descendants of those who really did enslave your ancestors live...
> 
> 
> 
> I am speaking for black people right now. Whites have been given preferential treatment and government handouts since this country began. The facts I presented here speak for themselves because your white ass damn sure don't speak for blacks or know anybody black who has seriously engaged you on the issue of race.
> 
> So if you don't like my exercising my first amendment right as an American citizsn, move your ass back to Europe. Because we're way past slavery here white boy and the standard klan retort about  Africans enslaving us gets no play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action "students" have a very poor understanding of American history.  There really were not any government handouts prior to LBJ, who has some wonderful quotes for IM2...
> 
> Just type in LBJ racist
> 
> And read 'em....
> 
> 
> My white ancestors never oppressed anyone.  My white ancestors never supported or enjoyed any preferential treatment,but we are all subjected to discrimination now because black bigots like privilege and discrimination and are by far the worst practicing bigots in America today.  My white ancestors fought and died in the civil war for the true meaning of the declaration and the constitution.
> 
> 
> My ancestors would not have fought and died if they had know the result would be privileged taxpayer funded white, cops, and America hating communist cocksucking hypocritical black bigots like IM2.
> 
> 
> Keep your trash in your country, confederacy.
Click to expand...

Bitch, my ancestors fought in every war in this country up to Vietnam. And they did so knowing that white trash like you existed.


----------



## IM2

badbob85037 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> Why do blacks think they can blame whitey for ever failure blacks have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The facts presented in the OP you didn't read is why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The facts are you had a Black President for 8 years.  Tell us what he did to help his people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you are to democRat stupid to figure it out for your self and the Blacks that have figured it out ain't telling you.
Click to expand...

Sellouts know nothing. Because of them white racism continues.


----------



## AZrailwhale

IM2 said:


> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are not responsible for the IQ difference
> 
> 
> 
> What difference is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An intelligent people would not blame their problems on others ,in the same way a child blames their parents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An intelligent person looks at facts and draws conclusions based on the facts presented. You have not done that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No we do that.  You look at propaganda through the lense of your own severe prejudice and draw the wrong conclusion.  Immigrant blacks succeed, immigrant Asians succeed, immigrant West Asians succeed, immigrant Latinos succeed.  Why don’t natural born American blacks succeed?  I’ll give you a hint, it’s not whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently you don't. H1 visas accept immigrants who have relatively high paying jobs waiting for them. The evidence is presented in the OP. The root cause of our problem is white racism.
Click to expand...

The vast majority of immigrants don’t come here for guaranteed jobs.  Stop your bovine excrement, the only one who believes you are your fellow racists.  Most immigrants of all races come here with little but their clothes and a burning desire to find the American Dream.


----------



## Floyd61

Blacks eat too much, and it's still whiteys fault


----------



## BULLDOG

AZrailwhale said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are not responsible for the IQ difference
> 
> 
> 
> What difference is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An intelligent people would not blame their problems on others ,in the same way a child blames their parents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An intelligent person looks at facts and draws conclusions based on the facts presented. You have not done that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No we do that.  You look at propaganda through the lense of your own severe prejudice and draw the wrong conclusion.  Immigrant blacks succeed, immigrant Asians succeed, immigrant West Asians succeed, immigrant Latinos succeed.  Why don’t natural born American blacks succeed?  I’ll give you a hint, it’s not whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently you don't. H1 visas accept immigrants who have relatively high paying jobs waiting for them. The evidence is presented in the OP. The root cause of our problem is white racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The vast majority of immigrants don’t come here for guaranteed jobs.  Stop your bovine excrement, the only one who believes you are your fellow racists.  Most immigrants of all races come here with little but their clothes and a burning desire to find the American Dream.
Click to expand...

You don't know much about H1 Visas, do you?


----------



## Floyd61

Even democrats say blacks are too stupid to even get ID's


----------



## BULLDOG

Floyd61 said:


> Blacks eat too much, and it's still whiteys fault


Next you'll be saying they have cooties. You're such a childish little racist, aren't you?


----------



## Floyd61

BULLDOG said:


> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks eat too much, and it's still whiteys fault
> 
> 
> 
> Next you'll be saying they have cooties. You're such a childish little racist, aren't you?
Click to expand...

Not cooties, but blacks do have by far the highest rates of all STD's, but I'm sure that's whiteys fault too.  LOL


----------



## themirrorthief

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*


blame the black africans that rounded up your ancestors, turned them into slaves and then sold them to european slave dealers


----------



## themirrorthief

IM2 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> Why do blacks think they can blame whitey for ever failure blacks have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The facts presented in the OP you didn't read is why.
Click to expand...

poor little black person...please increase his welfare


----------



## Floyd61

Democrats think blacks ain't human enough to be responsible for their own problems


----------



## BS Filter

IM2 said:


> Theses are the  facts. Not opinions from a bunch of white racists.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/*


Propaganda.


----------



## BS Filter

BULLDOG said:


> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks eat too much, and it's still whiteys fault
> 
> 
> 
> Next you'll be saying they have cooties. You're such a childish little racist, aren't you?
Click to expand...

When are you leftists going to demand Blacks to knock off the gangsta rap?


----------



## BULLDOG

BS Filter said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks eat too much, and it's still whiteys fault
> 
> 
> 
> Next you'll be saying they have cooties. You're such a childish little racist, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When are you leftists going to demand Blacks to knock off the gangsta rap?
Click to expand...

Probably when little white kids quit buying it.


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*


Crime stats, among others = black failure.


----------



## BS Filter

BULLDOG said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks eat too much, and it's still whiteys fault
> 
> 
> 
> Next you'll be saying they have cooties. You're such a childish little racist, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When are you leftists going to demand Blacks to knock off the gangsta rap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably when little white kids quit buying it.
Click to expand...

Why do you listen to it?


----------



## Yarddog

IM2 said:


> EMH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMH said:
> 
> 
> 
> This bigot does not speak for black people.  For his entire life, he has been showered with preferential treatment and government handouts.  He enjoys a language privilege, and he practices the very same bigotry he claims to oppose.  He is a hypocrite and a hater with his hand out.
> 
> If you hate whites, go move to Africa where the descendants of those who really did enslave your ancestors live...
> 
> 
> 
> I am speaking for black people right now. Whites have been given preferential treatment and government handouts since this country began. The facts I presented here speak for themselves because your white ass damn sure don't speak for blacks or know anybody black who has seriously engaged you on the issue of race.
> 
> So if you don't like my exercising my first amendment right as an American citizsn, move your ass back to Europe. Because we're way past slavery here white boy and the standard klan retort about  Africans enslaving us gets no play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action "students" have a very poor understanding of American history.  There really were not any government handouts prior to LBJ, who has some wonderful quotes for IM2...
> 
> Just type in LBJ racist
> 
> And read 'em....
> 
> 
> My white ancestors never oppressed anyone.  My white ancestors never supported or enjoyed any preferential treatment,but we are all subjected to discrimination now because black bigots like privilege and discrimination and are by far the worst practicing bigots in America today.  My white ancestors fought and died in the civil war for the true meaning of the declaration and the constitution.
> 
> 
> My ancestors would not have fought and died if they had know the result would be privileged taxpayer funded white, cops, and America hating communist cocksucking hypocritical black bigots like IM2.
> 
> 
> Keep your trash in your country, confederacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites have recieved affirmative action since the country started.
> 
> ALL RISE!
> 
> Tonights Lesson:
> 
> *White Immigrants Did Not Own Slaves But...*
> 
> As blacks went north they found that the only difference between a southern white and a northern one was geography. When blacks went north, so did lynchings. They are recorded as race riots, but the reality is that there were a series of massacres, bombings, lynchings and other acts of terror against blacks by whites due to the northern migration of blacks trying to escape massacres, bombings, lynchings and other acts of terror against blacks by whites in the south. Historians call what happened riots and this is why it’s so hilarious to listen to the disingenuous fake outrage of the racist white subculture about blacks and riots today.
> 
> On the evening of Saturday July 19th, 1919, in Washington D.C., a group of white veterans started a rumor about a black man suspected of sexually assaulting the wife of a white Navy man. This rumor spread throughout the bars and restaurants in downtown Washington D.C. Later that night, a mob of drunken mad white men headed to a predominantly black neighborhood carrying weapons. Those mad white men proceeded to beat all the blacks they found. They snatched blacks out of their cars or off sidewalks and beat them for no reason. Where were the police? I think they had donut shops back then, but I am not sure. The violence continued into Sunday because the D.C. Metro Police failed to stop it. Random blacks got beat down on the streets of Washington. This happened even in front of the White House.
> 
> The Omaha Race Riot occurred on September 28–29, 1919. Three conditions: black property acquisition, economic anxiety and claims of black male sexual aggression, have been the general standard for white violence against blacks throughout American history. The Omaha Riots met at least 2 of the 3 conditions. The lynching of Will Brown was started by reports in local media about the alleged rape of a woman on September 25, 1919. The following day the police arrested Brown. Brown was blamed for the rape without the victim making a positive identification. There was an attempt to lynch Brown on the day of his arrest, but it failed.
> 
> The _Omaha Bee_ publicized the incident claiming it was part of a series of alleged attacks on white women by black men in Omaha. The _Bee_ was controlled by Thomas Rosewater who was a friends with a man named Thomas Dennison. Dennison ran a political machine that controlled Omaha. To be blunt, Dennison was a crook. He controlled Omaha for 18 years before the city elected a non-Dennison flunky for mayor named Edward Smith. So to make Smith look bad, Dennisons men ran amuck throughout the town wearing blackface while assaulting women then blaming blacks for it. These incidents were orchestrated by Dennison and Rosewaters paper pumped up the fake news. So thanks to his buddy at the Omaha Bee, Dennison and his friends race baited the people of Omaha and incited the Omaha Riots. On the night of the lynching, Omaha Police even caught one of Dennisons men wearing blackface. Dennison nor any of his associates were charged or convicted for what they did. Will Brown was not so fortunate. Brown was lynched, shot up after he was dead, dragged through the streets of Omaha and set on fire. He had committed no crime.
> 
> White mob violence did not end in 1919. One of the worst acts of domestic terrorism in America happened in two days of American history beginning on May 31st, 1921 in Tulsa Oklahoma. This is better known as _“The Tulsa Massacre_.” One may as well say this was an act of war waged on the black citizens of Tulsa Oklahoma by white citizens. I say this because not only were blacks attacked on the ground they were attacked by air. In a manner best described by the scene of Ben Richards being told to shoot the people during a food riot in “_The Running Man”_, whites in private planes flew over the black community shooting down on blacks and firebombing black homes and businesses.
> 
> _“I could see planes circling in mid-air. They grew in number and hummed, darted and dipped low. I could hear something like hail falling upon the top of my office building. Down East Archer, I saw the old Mid-Way hotel on fire, burning from its top, and then another and another and another building began to burn from their top,” _
> 
> *B.C. Franklin*​
> The excuse by city law enforcement officials was that the planes were reconnaissance used to protect against a Negro uprising. Still today, an accurate accounting of the number of dead varies. More than 6,000 people were either admitted to hospitals or sent to other large facilities for care. More than 10,000 blacks were left homeless. The bombings and ground attacks destroyed 35 city blocks of Tulsa, resulting in damages that equaled over 32 million dollars in today’s money. None of the victims or their descendants have been compensated for this act of terror to this day. Pretty soon blacks in Tulsa will have to hear that sad, sorry song that starts with, “I was not alive then.”
> 
> I just don’t think people really understand just exactly how bad things have been for blacks when they start trying to blame blacks for the slave trade or slave ownsership. I am waiting for the day somebody white tries to say that blacks created the black codes, sundown towns and Jim Crow. This is the state of the madness here in America at this time. Whites have complained about political correctness and yet when political incorrectness is applied to them, suddenly things must be forgotten, revised, altered or kept quiet.
> 
> On December 23, 1945, Mr. and Mrs. H. O’Day Short and their 2 small children were burned to death in Fontana California. The description of this was; _“A fire of incendiary origions set by persons who did not want them to move into the white community.”_37 Before they were murdered the family was threatened and got no protection from the police. According to the report, the Shorts had no electricity and was using gas lamps at the time they moved in. This was supposed to be temporary. While the Shorts were out of the house, people broke in, sprayed the house with a flammable chemical and when the Shorts got home and started lighting their lamps, the house went up in flames.38
> 
> On August 6, 1948, 6 young black men were convicted of murder and were given the death sentence in Trenton New Jersey. The witness accounts stated that the killers were _“two or three white or light-skinned Negro teenagers.”39_ But the police rounded up 6 black men in their 20’s and 30’s. Only 1 was light skinned.40 Four of the men had solid alibis.41 They were held in secret without warrants, interrogated for days and drugged into confessing.42 The doctor who examined them for the police claimed they were not coerced.43 That doctor was eventually convicted of perjury.44 He got off with a fine and probation.45 The trial was a sham and the men were sent off to die. But unlike similar cases this during this time period, some of these young men got saved.
> 
> Bessie Mitchell, the sister of one of the six men wrote everybody she could asking for help because she knew her brother was innocent. She contacted the ACLU and NAACP, no help. The NAACP said they did not do murder cases, the ACLU could not find any racism in the case. But in what can only be described as an act of God, Mitchell found a piece of paper in the gutter about the Civil Right Congress.46 The Civil Right Congress was a communist organization but Mitchell was out of options. So she contacted them and they took the case.
> 
> With the help of a communist organization, Bessie Mitchell was able to bring the necessary attention to the plight of the Trenton 6. Celebrities joined the cause and eventually the NAACP as well as the ACLU joined forces with the Civil Right Congress to save 4 of the 6 men.47 My point here is not to denigrate The Civil Right Congress for it’s communist political views but to provide an example of where so-called American democracy and it’s claim to the rule of law has failed blacks and in fact all people of color.
> 
> For the first 5 years after WW2 in Chicago alone, there were 357 acts of terror by whites against blacks who tried living in or near majority white neighborhoods.48 In 1951 a black man named Harvey Clark and his family tried to move into the Cicero neighborhood of Chicago. A white mob vandalized his home and burned his furniture in the front yard. Aside from trying to force Clark out of his own home, the police did nothing.47 In first six months of 1955 there were 213 acts of violence against blacks by whites is Philadelphia.48 These were acts of terror committed to intimidate blacks so they would not move into white communities.
> 
> In 1964 when blacks again tried renting an apartment in Cicero, their apartment was again vandalized. After the apartment was vandalized, police entered the apartment, took out the furniture and told the renters they had been evicted.49 At the same time period in Detroit, there were over 200 acts of violence against blacks by whites to terrorize black families so they would not move to the suburbs.50 From 1950-1965 there were over 100 bombings of black owned residences in Los Angeles.51 In 1987, another black family tried moving into Cicero. Whites responded with gunfire and firebombs.52
> 
> This kind of terrorism has gone long ignored in understanding the brutality and long-lasting effects of such acts upon blacks in America. For decades prosperous blacks were terrorized while black communities were destroyed by mobs of angry whites who felt they were losing out because blacks had acquired the same things whites had. Ignored was the fact that blacks worked hard to get what they had, but that did not matter because blacks were to always be lesser than whites and the caste was to be created and maintained by any means necessary.
> 
> Blacks peacefully moved north to compete for same opportunities white immigrants had and this is just a small bit of what happened. White immigrants are the ones who committed the violence against blacks. White immigrants destroyed thriving black communities. The same white immigrants whose descendants will tell you today how they are not responsible because their ancestors did not own slaves. So why couldn’t blacks raise themselves up by their bootstraps just like everyone else?
Click to expand...



Hey all those things are pretty sad reflections, but what about all the times the rule of law HAS worked out in the favor of Black Americans.. that would be the majority of the time today and it will never make your stat sheet. Unless you want to keep going back to 1920.

The riots today that you seem to say are no big deal, are also hurting black neighborhoods and businesses. the rioters may not be all BLM for sure... but they are your communist/ anarchist friends that also despise America just like you do.


----------



## BULLDOG

BS Filter said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks eat too much, and it's still whiteys fault
> 
> 
> 
> Next you'll be saying they have cooties. You're such a childish little racist, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When are you leftists going to demand Blacks to knock off the gangsta rap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably when little white kids quit buying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you listen to it?
Click to expand...

I don't unless I'm waiting at a red light next to some silly kid.


----------



## BS Filter

BULLDOG said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks eat too much, and it's still whiteys fault
> 
> 
> 
> Next you'll be saying they have cooties. You're such a childish little racist, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When are you leftists going to demand Blacks to knock off the gangsta rap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably when little white kids quit buying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you listen to it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't unless I'm waiting at a red light next to some silly kid.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, it's just white boys listening to gangster rap, huh.


----------



## IM2

AZrailwhale said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are not responsible for the IQ difference
> 
> 
> 
> What difference is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An intelligent people would not blame their problems on others ,in the same way a child blames their parents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An intelligent person looks at facts and draws conclusions based on the facts presented. You have not done that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No we do that.  You look at propaganda through the lense of your own severe prejudice and draw the wrong conclusion.  Immigrant blacks succeed, immigrant Asians succeed, immigrant West Asians succeed, immigrant Latinos succeed.  Why don’t natural born American blacks succeed?  I’ll give you a hint, it’s not whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently you don't. H1 visas accept immigrants who have relatively high paying jobs waiting for them. The evidence is presented in the OP. The root cause of our problem is white racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The vast majority of immigrants don’t come here for guaranteed jobs.  Stop your bovine excrement, the only one who believes you are your fellow racists.  Most immigrants of all races come here with little but their clothes and a burning desire to find the American Dream.
Click to expand...


You have been shown data that shows how white racism has impacted blacks negatively economically and you still trot out that bullshit that you posted.

These are facts, not me whining about being black.

As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.

Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.

Among the findings, Gruver reported*: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."

The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.*

On average, *black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned.* Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.

To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."

NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.

Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts

*Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment*

The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.

*Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.*

The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.

Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment

So it's time to stop repeating dumb ass racist lines said over and again that are disputed by the facts.


----------



## IM2

BS Filter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theses are the  facts. Not opinions from a bunch of white racists.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/*
> 
> 
> 
> Propaganda.
Click to expand...

Truth that you aren't man enought to face or admit.


----------



## IM2

BS Filter said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks eat too much, and it's still whiteys fault
> 
> 
> 
> Next you'll be saying they have cooties. You're such a childish little racist, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When are you leftists going to demand Blacks to knock off the gangsta rap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably when little white kids quit buying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you listen to it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't unless I'm waiting at a red light next to some silly kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, it's just white boys listening to gangster rap, huh.
Click to expand...

When do you righties demand whites to knock off the death metal?

Seems like you're opposed to blacks having first amendment rights.


----------



## IM2

Floyd61 said:


> Democrats think blacks ain't human enough to be responsible for their own problems



Whites like you don't want to take responsibility for the damage your racism has caused.


----------



## BULLDOG

BS Filter said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks eat too much, and it's still whiteys fault
> 
> 
> 
> Next you'll be saying they have cooties. You're such a childish little racist, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When are you leftists going to demand Blacks to knock off the gangsta rap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably when little white kids quit buying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you listen to it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't unless I'm waiting at a red light next to some silly kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, it's just white boys listening to gangster rap, huh.
Click to expand...

Mostly.


----------



## IM2

themirrorthief said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> Why do blacks think they can blame whitey for ever failure blacks have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The facts presented in the OP you didn't read is why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> poor little black person...please increase his welfare
Click to expand...

Words spokem by a white generational welfare recipient.


----------



## IM2

BULLDOG said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks eat too much, and it's still whiteys fault
> 
> 
> 
> Next you'll be saying they have cooties. You're such a childish little racist, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When are you leftists going to demand Blacks to knock off the gangsta rap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably when little white kids quit buying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you listen to it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't unless I'm waiting at a red light next to some silly kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, it's just white boys listening to gangster rap, huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly.
Click to expand...

I don't listen to it. But whites like BS were saying the same thing to us when we were young and listening to George Clinton.


----------



## IM2

themirrorthief said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> blame the black africans that rounded up your ancestors, turned them into slaves and then sold them to european slave dealers
Click to expand...

No, I won't be doing that since you good white folks have informed me about how I was never a slave and you never owned slaves. So what I  will do is show you what white racism has done since you have been alive.


----------



## BULLDOG

Floyd61 said:


> Even democrats say blacks are too stupid to even get ID's


You keep telling that lie. Sooner or later, somebody might believe you. Hell, you might even start believing it yourself.


----------



## Esdraelon

IM2 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> tl;dr
> 
> Go clean  up the ghetto, Kingfish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't face the truth cletus?
Click to expand...

Truth?  How 'bout the CHOICES your people have made to become totally dependent on one party that promises to feed, clothe, shelter, and educate them even though their lot in life has not improved significantly over DECADES?  Do blacks bear NO responsibility for their decisions?  
My grandfather was a sharecropper in south Alabama in the 20s.  He worked fields alongside black MEN who worked hard for a living and strived to make a better life for his children.  I don't give a damn what you or any other black person thinks I OWE THEM.  They owe THEMSELVES to become educated and to break out of the modern Democrat Plantation life that is holding them as modern-day slaves.  I'm not sure exactly what you think they are owed nor do I understand what kind of solution you seem to be pursuing.  One thing I do know will be catastrophic will be if enough angry, hate-filled folks like yourself decide you can gain your desires through violence.  That's a fire that, once started will never be quenched until so much blood is shed by all involved that the EVIL that animates it is spent.
Only a hate-filled FOOL will try that path.


----------



## Yarddog

IM2 said:


> themirrorthief said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> blame the black africans that rounded up your ancestors, turned them into slaves and then sold them to european slave dealers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I won't be doing that since you good white folks have informed me about how I was never a slave and you never owned slaves. So what I  will do is show you what white racism has done since you have been alive.
Click to expand...



DO you know any black in America who has been successful?  My godson who is half Kenyan and def Black by all accounts... JUST graduated from UC AZ.... and is already hired by a major credit card company starting salary 80K. He's a great kid and they just took him right in after an internship last year in the junior year.
Again, the real key right now in 2021 is education and attitude when it comes to breaking the cycle of generational poverty, not GOV handouts and what they want to promise people. Any black kid has a good chance to really be something, but of course not everyone will... just like every white kid wont either. So many of them are in poverty as well, but for them to believe that they DO have a chance and society is not stacked against them is half the battle.


----------



## BULLDOG

ESDRAELON said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> tl;dr
> 
> Go clean  up the ghetto, Kingfish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't face the truth cletus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth?  How 'bout the CHOICES your people have made to become totally dependent on one party that promises to feed, clothe, shelter, and educate them even though their lot in life has not improved significantly over DECADES?  Do blacks bear NO responsibility for their decisions?
> My grandfather was a sharecropper in south Alabama in the 20s.  He worked fields alongside black MEN who worked hard for a living and strived to make a better life for his children.  I don't give a damn what you or any other black person thinks I OWE THEM.  They owe THEMSELVES to become educated and to break out of the modern Democrat Plantation life that is holding them as modern-day slaves.  I'm not sure exactly what you think they are owed nor do I understand what kind of solution you seem to be pursuing.  One thing I do know will be catastrophic will be if enough angry, hate-filled folks like yourself decide you can gain your desires through violence.  That's a fire that, once started will never be quenched until so much blood is shed by all involved that the EVIL that animates it is spent.
> Only a hate-filled FOOL will try that path.
Click to expand...

Nobody has promised to feed, clothe, shelter. and educate anybody. Do you really believe all the lies you repeat?


----------



## themirrorthief

IM2 said:


> EMH said:
> 
> 
> 
> This bigot does not speak for black people.  For his entire life, he has been showered with preferential treatment and government handouts.  He enjoys a language privilege, and he practices the very same bigotry he claims to oppose.  He is a hypocrite and a hater with his hand out.
> 
> If you hate whites, go move to Africa where the descendants of those who really did enslave your ancestors live...
> 
> 
> 
> I am speaking for black people right now. Whites have been given preferential treatment and government handouts since this country began. The facts I presented here speak for themselves because your white ass damn sure don't speak for blacks or know anybody black who has seriously engaged you on the issue of race.
> 
> So if you don't like my exercising my first amendment right as an American citizsn, move your ass back to Europe. Because we're way past slavery here white boy and the standard klan retort about  Africans enslaving us gets no play.
Click to expand...

wow, you are an incredible racist...wake up fool


----------



## themirrorthief

BULLDOG said:


> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> tl;dr
> 
> Go clean  up the ghetto, Kingfish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't face the truth cletus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth?  How 'bout the CHOICES your people have made to become totally dependent on one party that promises to feed, clothe, shelter, and educate them even though their lot in life has not improved significantly over DECADES?  Do blacks bear NO responsibility for their decisions?
> My grandfather was a sharecropper in south Alabama in the 20s.  He worked fields alongside black MEN who worked hard for a living and strived to make a better life for his children.  I don't give a damn what you or any other black person thinks I OWE THEM.  They owe THEMSELVES to become educated and to break out of the modern Democrat Plantation life that is holding them as modern-day slaves.  I'm not sure exactly what you think they are owed nor do I understand what kind of solution you seem to be pursuing.  One thing I do know will be catastrophic will be if enough angry, hate-filled folks like yourself decide you can gain your desires through violence.  That's a fire that, once started will never be quenched until so much blood is shed by all involved that the EVIL that animates it is spent.
> Only a hate-filled FOOL will try that path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody has promised to feed, clothe, shelter. and educate anybody. Do you really believe all the lies you repeat?
Click to expand...

I never had sex with that woman Ms Lewinsky...speaking of huge lies


----------



## themirrorthief

IM2 said:


> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats think blacks ain't human enough to be responsible for their own problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites like you don't want to take responsibility for the damage your racism has caused.
Click to expand...

its our fault you are a racist...thats almost funny


----------



## EvilCat Breath

There is only one thing you can do.  Pick up your weapons and take it to the streets in a real and bloody revolution.  Please.


----------



## BULLDOG

themirrorthief said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> tl;dr
> 
> Go clean  up the ghetto, Kingfish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't face the truth cletus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth?  How 'bout the CHOICES your people have made to become totally dependent on one party that promises to feed, clothe, shelter, and educate them even though their lot in life has not improved significantly over DECADES?  Do blacks bear NO responsibility for their decisions?
> My grandfather was a sharecropper in south Alabama in the 20s.  He worked fields alongside black MEN who worked hard for a living and strived to make a better life for his children.  I don't give a damn what you or any other black person thinks I OWE THEM.  They owe THEMSELVES to become educated and to break out of the modern Democrat Plantation life that is holding them as modern-day slaves.  I'm not sure exactly what you think they are owed nor do I understand what kind of solution you seem to be pursuing.  One thing I do know will be catastrophic will be if enough angry, hate-filled folks like yourself decide you can gain your desires through violence.  That's a fire that, once started will never be quenched until so much blood is shed by all involved that the EVIL that animates it is spent.
> Only a hate-filled FOOL will try that path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody has promised to feed, clothe, shelter. and educate anybody. Do you really believe all the lies you repeat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never had sex with that woman Ms Lewinsky...speaking of huge lies
Click to expand...

Wow. You went longer than I expected before you ran out of anything to say, and had to throw in a "but Clinton" whine.


----------



## Slyhunter

Blacks are immature, it's a sign of maturity when you stop blaming other people for your problems pull up your pants and get busy dealing with the situation dealt to you instead of bitching about it.


----------



## IM2

ESDRAELON said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> tl;dr
> 
> Go clean  up the ghetto, Kingfish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't face the truth cletus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth?  How 'bout the CHOICES your people have made to become totally dependent on one party that promises to feed, clothe, shelter, and educate them even though their lot in life has not improved significantly over DECADES?  Do blacks bear NO responsibility for their decisions?
> My grandfather was a sharecropper in south Alabama in the 20s.  He worked fields alongside black MEN who worked hard for a living and strived to make a better life for his children.  I don't give a damn what you or any other black person thinks I OWE THEM.  They owe THEMSELVES to become educated and to break out of the modern Democrat Plantation life that is holding them as modern-day slaves.  I'm not sure exactly what you think they are owed nor do I understand what kind of solution you seem to be pursuing.  One thing I do know will be catastrophic will be if enough angry, hate-filled folks like yourself decide you can gain your desires through violence.  That's a fire that, once started will never be quenched until so much blood is shed by all involved that the EVIL that animates it is spent.
> Only a hate-filled FOOL will try that path.
Click to expand...


Blacks chose to be republicans for 100 years and got fucked for all 100. I don't want to hear yor lectures. You have been shown evidence. Fuck your opinion, discuss te evidence that has been presented. Blacks tried the republican party, when the civil rights act got passed, republicans told us to fuck off. And so when we left they started making up stories like the crap you spew instead for formulating policies that addressed our issues. I posted truth, hate has nothing to do with this.

Grow the fuck up, learn to read information , man up and face the truth. My father was the son of sharecroppers, unlike your father who made the choice to, they didn't have that option. And my father and 3 uncles served in WW2. 3 of them came back. My father took a bullet for this country in France and all he got in return was the back seat on a city bus. So shut the fuck up and read the facts I posted instead if reciting the woe is me I'm white song because you won't be getting any sympathy here.

Finally, shut the fuck up with your threats of bloodshed punk, bcauae if we were ever to get so fed up with this sjit that we decided to engsge in a race war, you're talking about nearly 50 million people who won't give a damn about dying if we get pushed to that extent. And when you're fighting a war against an opponent who says death is better than to continue living like this, that's an opponent that you cannot defeat.


----------



## Slyhunter

IM2 said:


> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> tl;dr
> 
> Go clean  up the ghetto, Kingfish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't face the truth cletus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth?  How 'bout the CHOICES your people have made to become totally dependent on one party that promises to feed, clothe, shelter, and educate them even though their lot in life has not improved significantly over DECADES?  Do blacks bear NO responsibility for their decisions?
> My grandfather was a sharecropper in south Alabama in the 20s.  He worked fields alongside black MEN who worked hard for a living and strived to make a better life for his children.  I don't give a damn what you or any other black person thinks I OWE THEM.  They owe THEMSELVES to become educated and to break out of the modern Democrat Plantation life that is holding them as modern-day slaves.  I'm not sure exactly what you think they are owed nor do I understand what kind of solution you seem to be pursuing.  One thing I do know will be catastrophic will be if enough angry, hate-filled folks like yourself decide you can gain your desires through violence.  That's a fire that, once started will never be quenched until so much blood is shed by all involved that the EVIL that animates it is spent.
> Only a hate-filled FOOL will try that path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks chose to be republicans for 100 years and got fucked for all 100. I don't want to hear yor lectures. You have been shown evidence. Fuck your opinion, discuss te evidence that has been presented. Blacks tried the republican party, when the civil rights act got passed, republicans told us to fuck off. And so when we left they started making up stories like the crap you spew instead for formulating policies that addressed our issues. I posted truth, hate has nothing to do with this.
> 
> Grow the fuck up, learn to read information , man up and face the truth. My father was the son of sharecroppers, unlike your father who made the choice to, they didn't have that option. And my father and 3 uncles served in WW2. 3 of them came back. My father took a bullet for this country in France and all he got in return was the back seat on a city bus. So shut the fuck up and read the facts I posted instead if reciting the woe is me I'm white song because you won't be getting any sympathy here.
> 
> Finally, shut the fuck up with your threats of bloodshed punk, bcauae if we were ever to get so fed up with this sjit that we decided to engsge in a race war, you're talking about nearly 50 million people who won't give a damn about dying if we get pushed to that extent. And when you're fighting a war against an opponent who says death is better than to continue living like this, that's an opponent that you cannot defeat.
Click to expand...

Why a race war when all you got to do is get a job and pay your bills and walla your just like everyone else. Don't expect handouts.


----------



## IM2

Slyhunter said:


> Blacks are immature, it's a sign of maturity when you stop blaming other people for your problems pull up your pants and get busy dealing with the situation dealt to you instead of bitching about it.





Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMH said:
> 
> 
> 
> This bigot does not speak for black people.  For his entire life, he has been showered with preferential treatment and government handouts.  He enjoys a language privilege, and he practices the very same bigotry he claims to oppose.  He is a hypocrite and a hater with his hand out.
> 
> If you hate whites, go move to Africa where the descendants of those who really did enslave your ancestors live...
> 
> 
> 
> I am speaking for black people right now. Whites have been given preferential treatment and government handouts since this country began. The facts I presented here speak for themselves because your white ass damn sure don't speak for blacks or know anybody black who has seriously engaged you on the issue of race.
> 
> So if you don't like my exercising my first amendment right as an American citizsn, move your ass back to Europe. Because we're way past slavery here white boy and the standard klan retort about  Africans enslaving us gets no play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action "students" have a very poor understanding of American history.  There really were not any government handouts prior to LBJ, who has some wonderful quotes for IM2...
> 
> Just type in LBJ racist
> 
> And read 'em....
> 
> 
> My white ancestors never oppressed anyone.  My white ancestors never supported or enjoyed any preferential treatment,but we are all subjected to discrimination now because black bigots like privilege and discrimination and are by far the worst practicing bigots in America today.  My white ancestors fought and died in the civil war for the true meaning of the declaration and the constitution.
> 
> 
> My ancestors would not have fought and died if they had know the result would be privileged taxpayer funded white, cops, and America hating communist cocksucking hypocritical black bigots like IM2.
> 
> 
> Keep your trash in your country, confederacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites have recieved affirmative action since the country started.
> 
> ALL RISE!
> 
> Tonights Lesson:
> 
> *White Immigrants Did Not Own Slaves But...*
> 
> As blacks went north they found that the only difference between a southern white and a northern one was geography. When blacks went north, so did lynchings. They are recorded as race riots, but the reality is that there were a series of massacres, bombings, lynchings and other acts of terror against blacks by whites due to the northern migration of blacks trying to escape massacres, bombings, lynchings and other acts of terror against blacks by whites in the south. Historians call what happened riots and this is why it’s so hilarious to listen to the disingenuous fake outrage of the racist white subculture about blacks and riots today.
> 
> On the evening of Saturday July 19th, 1919, in Washington D.C., a group of white veterans started a rumor about a black man suspected of sexually assaulting the wife of a white Navy man. This rumor spread throughout the bars and restaurants in downtown Washington D.C. Later that night, a mob of drunken mad white men headed to a predominantly black neighborhood carrying weapons. Those mad white men proceeded to beat all the blacks they found. They snatched blacks out of their cars or off sidewalks and beat them for no reason. Where were the police? I think they had donut shops back then, but I am not sure. The violence continued into Sunday because the D.C. Metro Police failed to stop it. Random blacks got beat down on the streets of Washington. This happened even in front of the White House.
> 
> The Omaha Race Riot occurred on September 28–29, 1919. Three conditions: black property acquisition, economic anxiety and claims of black male sexual aggression, have been the general standard for white violence against blacks throughout American history. The Omaha Riots met at least 2 of the 3 conditions. The lynching of Will Brown was started by reports in local media about the alleged rape of a woman on September 25, 1919. The following day the police arrested Brown. Brown was blamed for the rape without the victim making a positive identification. There was an attempt to lynch Brown on the day of his arrest, but it failed.
> 
> The _Omaha Bee_ publicized the incident claiming it was part of a series of alleged attacks on white women by black men in Omaha. The _Bee_ was controlled by Thomas Rosewater who was a friends with a man named Thomas Dennison. Dennison ran a political machine that controlled Omaha. To be blunt, Dennison was a crook. He controlled Omaha for 18 years before the city elected a non-Dennison flunky for mayor named Edward Smith. So to make Smith look bad, Dennisons men ran amuck throughout the town wearing blackface while assaulting women then blaming blacks for it. These incidents were orchestrated by Dennison and Rosewaters paper pumped up the fake news. So thanks to his buddy at the Omaha Bee, Dennison and his friends race baited the people of Omaha and incited the Omaha Riots. On the night of the lynching, Omaha Police even caught one of Dennisons men wearing blackface. Dennison nor any of his associates were charged or convicted for what they did. Will Brown was not so fortunate. Brown was lynched, shot up after he was dead, dragged through the streets of Omaha and set on fire. He had committed no crime.
> 
> White mob violence did not end in 1919. One of the worst acts of domestic terrorism in America happened in two days of American history beginning on May 31st, 1921 in Tulsa Oklahoma. This is better known as _“The Tulsa Massacre_.” One may as well say this was an act of war waged on the black citizens of Tulsa Oklahoma by white citizens. I say this because not only were blacks attacked on the ground they were attacked by air. In a manner best described by the scene of Ben Richards being told to shoot the people during a food riot in “_The Running Man”_, whites in private planes flew over the black community shooting down on blacks and firebombing black homes and businesses.
> 
> _“I could see planes circling in mid-air. They grew in number and hummed, darted and dipped low. I could hear something like hail falling upon the top of my office building. Down East Archer, I saw the old Mid-Way hotel on fire, burning from its top, and then another and another and another building began to burn from their top,” _
> 
> *B.C. Franklin*​
> The excuse by city law enforcement officials was that the planes were reconnaissance used to protect against a Negro uprising. Still today, an accurate accounting of the number of dead varies. More than 6,000 people were either admitted to hospitals or sent to other large facilities for care. More than 10,000 blacks were left homeless. The bombings and ground attacks destroyed 35 city blocks of Tulsa, resulting in damages that equaled over 32 million dollars in today’s money. None of the victims or their descendants have been compensated for this act of terror to this day. Pretty soon blacks in Tulsa will have to hear that sad, sorry song that starts with, “I was not alive then.”
> 
> I just don’t think people really understand just exactly how bad things have been for blacks when they start trying to blame blacks for the slave trade or slave ownsership. I am waiting for the day somebody white tries to say that blacks created the black codes, sundown towns and Jim Crow. This is the state of the madness here in America at this time. Whites have complained about political correctness and yet when political incorrectness is applied to them, suddenly things must be forgotten, revised, altered or kept quiet.
> 
> On December 23, 1945, Mr. and Mrs. H. O’Day Short and their 2 small children were burned to death in Fontana California. The description of this was; _“A fire of incendiary origions set by persons who did not want them to move into the white community.”_37 Before they were murdered the family was threatened and got no protection from the police. According to the report, the Shorts had no electricity and was using gas lamps at the time they moved in. This was supposed to be temporary. While the Shorts were out of the house, people broke in, sprayed the house with a flammable chemical and when the Shorts got home and started lighting their lamps, the house went up in flames.38
> 
> On August 6, 1948, 6 young black men were convicted of murder and were given the death sentence in Trenton New Jersey. The witness accounts stated that the killers were _“two or three white or light-skinned Negro teenagers.”39_ But the police rounded up 6 black men in their 20’s and 30’s. Only 1 was light skinned.40 Four of the men had solid alibis.41 They were held in secret without warrants, interrogated for days and drugged into confessing.42 The doctor who examined them for the police claimed they were not coerced.43 That doctor was eventually convicted of perjury.44 He got off with a fine and probation.45 The trial was a sham and the men were sent off to die. But unlike similar cases this during this time period, some of these young men got saved.
> 
> Bessie Mitchell, the sister of one of the six men wrote everybody she could asking for help because she knew her brother was innocent. She contacted the ACLU and NAACP, no help. The NAACP said they did not do murder cases, the ACLU could not find any racism in the case. But in what can only be described as an act of God, Mitchell found a piece of paper in the gutter about the Civil Right Congress.46 The Civil Right Congress was a communist organization but Mitchell was out of options. So she contacted them and they took the case.
> 
> With the help of a communist organization, Bessie Mitchell was able to bring the necessary attention to the plight of the Trenton 6. Celebrities joined the cause and eventually the NAACP as well as the ACLU joined forces with the Civil Right Congress to save 4 of the 6 men.47 My point here is not to denigrate The Civil Right Congress for it’s communist political views but to provide an example of where so-called American democracy and it’s claim to the rule of law has failed blacks and in fact all people of color.
> 
> For the first 5 years after WW2 in Chicago alone, there were 357 acts of terror by whites against blacks who tried living in or near majority white neighborhoods.48 In 1951 a black man named Harvey Clark and his family tried to move into the Cicero neighborhood of Chicago. A white mob vandalized his home and burned his furniture in the front yard. Aside from trying to force Clark out of his own home, the police did nothing.47 In first six months of 1955 there were 213 acts of violence against blacks by whites is Philadelphia.48 These were acts of terror committed to intimidate blacks so they would not move into white communities.
> 
> In 1964 when blacks again tried renting an apartment in Cicero, their apartment was again vandalized. After the apartment was vandalized, police entered the apartment, took out the furniture and told the renters they had been evicted.49 At the same time period in Detroit, there were over 200 acts of violence against blacks by whites to terrorize black families so they would not move to the suburbs.50 From 1950-1965 there were over 100 bombings of black owned residences in Los Angeles.51 In 1987, another black family tried moving into Cicero. Whites responded with gunfire and firebombs.52
> 
> This kind of terrorism has gone long ignored in understanding the brutality and long-lasting effects of such acts upon blacks in America. For decades prosperous blacks were terrorized while black communities were destroyed by mobs of angry whites who felt they were losing out because blacks had acquired the same things whites had. Ignored was the fact that blacks worked hard to get what they had, but that did not matter because blacks were to always be lesser than whites and the caste was to be created and maintained by any means necessary.
> 
> Blacks peacefully moved north to compete for same opportunities white immigrants had and this is just a small bit of what happened. White immigrants are the ones who committed the violence against blacks. White immigrants destroyed thriving black communities. The same white immigrants whose descendants will tell you today how they are not responsible because their ancestors did not own slaves. So why couldn’t blacks raise themselves up by their bootstraps just like everyone else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all those things are pretty sad reflections, but what about all the times the rule of law HAS worked out in the favor of Black Americans.. that would be the majority of the time today and it will never make your stat sheet. Unless you want to keep going back to 1920.
> 
> The riots today that you seem to say are no big deal, are also hurting black neighborhoods and businesses. the rioters may not be all BLM for sure... but they are your communist/ anarchist friends that also despise America just like you do.
Click to expand...

The information in the OP starts in 1968. Everything else comes from the years starting in 2013. None of the information is from 1920. I am talking about how things are in this century. And don't try that you despise America bullshit with me white boy. The people whi despse America are those like you. The situation last summer was documented and 97.7 percent of the protests were peaceful. You hang on 2 percent because that's the narrative you want to believe and even as you do that, you are incorrect. The violence came from white counter protesters and police.

Now try reading the information in the OP, because everything in it has happened in your lifetime with much of it happening right now.


----------



## IM2

Slyhunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> tl;dr
> 
> Go clean  up the ghetto, Kingfish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't face the truth cletus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth?  How 'bout the CHOICES your people have made to become totally dependent on one party that promises to feed, clothe, shelter, and educate them even though their lot in life has not improved significantly over DECADES?  Do blacks bear NO responsibility for their decisions?
> My grandfather was a sharecropper in south Alabama in the 20s.  He worked fields alongside black MEN who worked hard for a living and strived to make a better life for his children.  I don't give a damn what you or any other black person thinks I OWE THEM.  They owe THEMSELVES to become educated and to break out of the modern Democrat Plantation life that is holding them as modern-day slaves.  I'm not sure exactly what you think they are owed nor do I understand what kind of solution you seem to be pursuing.  One thing I do know will be catastrophic will be if enough angry, hate-filled folks like yourself decide you can gain your desires through violence.  That's a fire that, once started will never be quenched until so much blood is shed by all involved that the EVIL that animates it is spent.
> Only a hate-filled FOOL will try that path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks chose to be republicans for 100 years and got fucked for all 100. I don't want to hear yor lectures. You have been shown evidence. Fuck your opinion, discuss te evidence that has been presented. Blacks tried the republican party, when the civil rights act got passed, republicans told us to fuck off. And so when we left they started making up stories like the crap you spew instead for formulating policies that addressed our issues. I posted truth, hate has nothing to do with this.
> 
> Grow the fuck up, learn to read information , man up and face the truth. My father was the son of sharecroppers, unlike your father who made the choice to, they didn't have that option. And my father and 3 uncles served in WW2. 3 of them came back. My father took a bullet for this country in France and all he got in return was the back seat on a city bus. So shut the fuck up and read the facts I posted instead if reciting the woe is me I'm white song because you won't be getting any sympathy here.
> 
> Finally, shut the fuck up with your threats of bloodshed punk, bcauae if we were ever to get so fed up with this sjit that we decided to engsge in a race war, you're talking about nearly 50 million people who won't give a damn about dying if we get pushed to that extent. And when you're fighting a war against an opponent who says death is better than to continue living like this, that's an opponent that you cannot defeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why a race war when all you got to do is get a job and pay your bills and walla your just like everyone else. Don't expect handouts.
Click to expand...

Whites have got more handouts than all other races combined. I worked for 43 years white boy, drop the stump stupid.


----------



## IM2

Slyhunter said:


> Blacks are immature, it's a sign of maturity when you stop blaming other people for your problems pull up your pants and get busy dealing with the situation dealt to you instead of bitching about it.


A sign of maturity is looking at facts then understanding that what whites have done and keep doing is the problem.


----------



## IM2

themirrorthief said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats think blacks ain't human enough to be responsible for their own problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites like you don't want to take responsibility for the damage your racism has caused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its our fault you are a racist...thats almost funny
Click to expand...

When whites can't handle the facts they are shown, they do what you are doing.


----------



## IM2

Tipsycatlover said:


> There is only one thing you can do.  Pick up your weapons and take it to the streets in a real and bloody revolution.  Please.


Old woman, shut your ass up. I'd end your life with a backhand. You can't whip nobody's ass and all you're good for is talking racist bullshit online.


----------



## otto105

IM2 said:


> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are not responsible for the IQ difference
> 
> 
> 
> What difference is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An intelligent people would not blame their problems on others ,in the same way a child blames their parents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the former president lost then because of his own doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I think he was cheated, but what's that got to do with black's primitive behavior all over the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your white privilege is pretty bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without "white privilege" you all would still be butt naked living in dung huts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's not the case.
Click to expand...

Sure, how would have Sachal Page faired in an open competition...


----------



## otto105

Floyd61 said:


> Blacks eat too much, and it's still whiteys fault


Have you seen white trailer trash?

or shopped at the walmart???


----------



## EvilCat Breath

IM2 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one thing you can do.  Pick up your weapons and take it to the streets in a real and bloody revolution.  Please.
> 
> 
> 
> Old woman, shut your ass up. I'd end your life with a backhand. You can't whip nobody's ass and all you're good for is talking racist bullshit online.
Click to expand...

Another black internet tough guy.   Worthless shit bucket begging for white attention.


----------



## Floyd61

otto105 said:


> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks eat too much, and it's still whiteys fault
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen white trailer trash?
> 
> or shopped at the walmart???
Click to expand...










						Raça e obesidade na população feminina negra: uma revisão de escopo
					

Resumo Cerca de 40% da população mundial está acima do peso, sendo a obesidade mais frequente...




					www.scielo.br


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> EMH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMH said:
> 
> 
> 
> This bigot does not speak for black people.  For his entire life, he has been showered with preferential treatment and government handouts.  He enjoys a language privilege, and he practices the very same bigotry he claims to oppose.  He is a hypocrite and a hater with his hand out.
> 
> If you hate whites, go move to Africa where the descendants of those who really did enslave your ancestors live...
> 
> 
> 
> I am speaking for black people right now. Whites have been given preferential treatment and government handouts since this country began. The facts I presented here speak for themselves because your white ass damn sure don't speak for blacks or know anybody black who has seriously engaged you on the issue of race.
> 
> So if you don't like my exercising my first amendment right as an American citizsn, move your ass back to Europe. Because we're way past slavery here white boy and the standard klan retort about  Africans enslaving us gets no play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action "students" have a very poor understanding of American history.  There really were not any government handouts prior to LBJ, who has some wonderful quotes for IM2...
> 
> Just type in LBJ racist
> 
> And read 'em....
> 
> 
> My white ancestors never oppressed anyone.  My white ancestors never supported or enjoyed any preferential treatment,but we are all subjected to discrimination now because black bigots like privilege and discrimination and are by far the worst practicing bigots in America today.  My white ancestors fought and died in the civil war for the true meaning of the declaration and the constitution.
> 
> 
> My ancestors would not have fought and died if they had know the result would be privileged taxpayer funded white, cops, and America hating communist cocksucking hypocritical black bigots like IM2.
> 
> 
> Keep your trash in your country, confederacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites have recieved affirmative action since the country started.
> 
> ALL RISE!
> 
> Tonights Lesson:
> 
> *White Immigrants Did Not Own Slaves But...*
> 
> As blacks went north they found that the only difference between a southern white and a northern one was geography. When blacks went north, so did lynchings. They are recorded as race riots, but the reality is that there were a series of massacres, bombings, lynchings and other acts of terror against blacks by whites due to the northern migration of blacks trying to escape massacres, bombings, lynchings and other acts of terror against blacks by whites in the south. Historians call what happened riots and this is why it’s so hilarious to listen to the disingenuous fake outrage of the racist white subculture about blacks and riots today.
> 
> On the evening of Saturday July 19th, 1919, in Washington D.C., a group of white veterans started a rumor about a black man suspected of sexually assaulting the wife of a white Navy man. This rumor spread throughout the bars and restaurants in downtown Washington D.C. Later that night, a mob of drunken mad white men headed to a predominantly black neighborhood carrying weapons. Those mad white men proceeded to beat all the blacks they found. They snatched blacks out of their cars or off sidewalks and beat them for no reason. Where were the police? I think they had donut shops back then, but I am not sure. The violence continued into Sunday because the D.C. Metro Police failed to stop it. Random blacks got beat down on the streets of Washington. This happened even in front of the White House.
> 
> The Omaha Race Riot occurred on September 28–29, 1919. Three conditions: black property acquisition, economic anxiety and claims of black male sexual aggression, have been the general standard for white violence against blacks throughout American history. The Omaha Riots met at least 2 of the 3 conditions. The lynching of Will Brown was started by reports in local media about the alleged rape of a woman on September 25, 1919. The following day the police arrested Brown. Brown was blamed for the rape without the victim making a positive identification. There was an attempt to lynch Brown on the day of his arrest, but it failed.
> 
> The _Omaha Bee_ publicized the incident claiming it was part of a series of alleged attacks on white women by black men in Omaha. The _Bee_ was controlled by Thomas Rosewater who was a friends with a man named Thomas Dennison. Dennison ran a political machine that controlled Omaha. To be blunt, Dennison was a crook. He controlled Omaha for 18 years before the city elected a non-Dennison flunky for mayor named Edward Smith. So to make Smith look bad, Dennisons men ran amuck throughout the town wearing blackface while assaulting women then blaming blacks for it. These incidents were orchestrated by Dennison and Rosewaters paper pumped up the fake news. So thanks to his buddy at the Omaha Bee, Dennison and his friends race baited the people of Omaha and incited the Omaha Riots. On the night of the lynching, Omaha Police even caught one of Dennisons men wearing blackface. Dennison nor any of his associates were charged or convicted for what they did. Will Brown was not so fortunate. Brown was lynched, shot up after he was dead, dragged through the streets of Omaha and set on fire. He had committed no crime.
> 
> White mob violence did not end in 1919. One of the worst acts of domestic terrorism in America happened in two days of American history beginning on May 31st, 1921 in Tulsa Oklahoma. This is better known as _“The Tulsa Massacre_.” One may as well say this was an act of war waged on the black citizens of Tulsa Oklahoma by white citizens. I say this because not only were blacks attacked on the ground they were attacked by air. In a manner best described by the scene of Ben Richards being told to shoot the people during a food riot in “_The Running Man”_, whites in private planes flew over the black community shooting down on blacks and firebombing black homes and businesses.
> 
> _“I could see planes circling in mid-air. They grew in number and hummed, darted and dipped low. I could hear something like hail falling upon the top of my office building. Down East Archer, I saw the old Mid-Way hotel on fire, burning from its top, and then another and another and another building began to burn from their top,” _
> 
> *B.C. Franklin*​
> The excuse by city law enforcement officials was that the planes were reconnaissance used to protect against a Negro uprising. Still today, an accurate accounting of the number of dead varies. More than 6,000 people were either admitted to hospitals or sent to other large facilities for care. More than 10,000 blacks were left homeless. The bombings and ground attacks destroyed 35 city blocks of Tulsa, resulting in damages that equaled over 32 million dollars in today’s money. None of the victims or their descendants have been compensated for this act of terror to this day. Pretty soon blacks in Tulsa will have to hear that sad, sorry song that starts with, “I was not alive then.”
> 
> I just don’t think people really understand just exactly how bad things have been for blacks when they start trying to blame blacks for the slave trade or slave ownsership. I am waiting for the day somebody white tries to say that blacks created the black codes, sundown towns and Jim Crow. This is the state of the madness here in America at this time. Whites have complained about political correctness and yet when political incorrectness is applied to them, suddenly things must be forgotten, revised, altered or kept quiet.
> 
> On December 23, 1945, Mr. and Mrs. H. O’Day Short and their 2 small children were burned to death in Fontana California. The description of this was; _“A fire of incendiary origions set by persons who did not want them to move into the white community.”_37 Before they were murdered the family was threatened and got no protection from the police. According to the report, the Shorts had no electricity and was using gas lamps at the time they moved in. This was supposed to be temporary. While the Shorts were out of the house, people broke in, sprayed the house with a flammable chemical and when the Shorts got home and started lighting their lamps, the house went up in flames.38
> 
> On August 6, 1948, 6 young black men were convicted of murder and were given the death sentence in Trenton New Jersey. The witness accounts stated that the killers were _“two or three white or light-skinned Negro teenagers.”39_ But the police rounded up 6 black men in their 20’s and 30’s. Only 1 was light skinned.40 Four of the men had solid alibis.41 They were held in secret without warrants, interrogated for days and drugged into confessing.42 The doctor who examined them for the police claimed they were not coerced.43 That doctor was eventually convicted of perjury.44 He got off with a fine and probation.45 The trial was a sham and the men were sent off to die. But unlike similar cases this during this time period, some of these young men got saved.
> 
> Bessie Mitchell, the sister of one of the six men wrote everybody she could asking for help because she knew her brother was innocent. She contacted the ACLU and NAACP, no help. The NAACP said they did not do murder cases, the ACLU could not find any racism in the case. But in what can only be described as an act of God, Mitchell found a piece of paper in the gutter about the Civil Right Congress.46 The Civil Right Congress was a communist organization but Mitchell was out of options. So she contacted them and they took the case.
> 
> With the help of a communist organization, Bessie Mitchell was able to bring the necessary attention to the plight of the Trenton 6. Celebrities joined the cause and eventually the NAACP as well as the ACLU joined forces with the Civil Right Congress to save 4 of the 6 men.47 My point here is not to denigrate The Civil Right Congress for it’s communist political views but to provide an example of where so-called American democracy and it’s claim to the rule of law has failed blacks and in fact all people of color.
> 
> For the first 5 years after WW2 in Chicago alone, there were 357 acts of terror by whites against blacks who tried living in or near majority white neighborhoods.48 In 1951 a black man named Harvey Clark and his family tried to move into the Cicero neighborhood of Chicago. A white mob vandalized his home and burned his furniture in the front yard. Aside from trying to force Clark out of his own home, the police did nothing.47 In first six months of 1955 there were 213 acts of violence against blacks by whites is Philadelphia.48 These were acts of terror committed to intimidate blacks so they would not move into white communities.
> 
> In 1964 when blacks again tried renting an apartment in Cicero, their apartment was again vandalized. After the apartment was vandalized, police entered the apartment, took out the furniture and told the renters they had been evicted.49 At the same time period in Detroit, there were over 200 acts of violence against blacks by whites to terrorize black families so they would not move to the suburbs.50 From 1950-1965 there were over 100 bombings of black owned residences in Los Angeles.51 In 1987, another black family tried moving into Cicero. Whites responded with gunfire and firebombs.52
> 
> This kind of terrorism has gone long ignored in understanding the brutality and long-lasting effects of such acts upon blacks in America. For decades prosperous blacks were terrorized while black communities were destroyed by mobs of angry whites who felt they were losing out because blacks had acquired the same things whites had. Ignored was the fact that blacks worked hard to get what they had, but that did not matter because blacks were to always be lesser than whites and the caste was to be created and maintained by any means necessary.
> 
> Blacks peacefully moved north to compete for same opportunities white immigrants had and this is just a small bit of what happened. White immigrants are the ones who committed the violence against blacks. White immigrants destroyed thriving black communities. The same white immigrants whose descendants will tell you today how they are not responsible because their ancestors did not own slaves. So why couldn’t blacks raise themselves up by their bootstraps just like everyone else?
Click to expand...

You cannot seem to focus on today, the people who are NOT responsible for past wrongs. You bring up shit that isn’t happening today as an excuse to blame whites for blacks not taking individual responsibility. Whites are not all the same, neither are blacks. Stop with the broad brush on blaming.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMH said:
> 
> 
> 
> This bigot does not speak for black people.  For his entire life, he has been showered with preferential treatment and government handouts.  He enjoys a language privilege, and he practices the very same bigotry he claims to oppose.  He is a hypocrite and a hater with his hand out.
> 
> If you hate whites, go move to Africa where the descendants of those who really did enslave your ancestors live...
> 
> 
> 
> I am speaking for black people right now. Whites have been given preferential treatment and government handouts since this country began. The facts I presented here speak for themselves because your white ass damn sure don't speak for blacks or know anybody black who has seriously engaged you on the issue of race.
> 
> So if you don't like my exercising my first amendment right as an American citizsn, move your ass back to Europe. Because we're way past slavery here white boy and the standard klan retort about  Africans enslaving us gets no play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action "students" have a very poor understanding of American history.  There really were not any government handouts prior to LBJ, who has some wonderful quotes for IM2...
> 
> Just type in LBJ racist
> 
> And read 'em....
> 
> 
> My white ancestors never oppressed anyone.  My white ancestors never supported or enjoyed any preferential treatment,but we are all subjected to discrimination now because black bigots like privilege and discrimination and are by far the worst practicing bigots in America today.  My white ancestors fought and died in the civil war for the true meaning of the declaration and the constitution.
> 
> 
> My ancestors would not have fought and died if they had know the result would be privileged taxpayer funded white, cops, and America hating communist cocksucking hypocritical black bigots like IM2.
> 
> 
> Keep your trash in your country, confederacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites have recieved affirmative action since the country started.
> 
> ALL RISE!
> 
> Tonights Lesson:
> 
> *White Immigrants Did Not Own Slaves But...*
> 
> As blacks went north they found that the only difference between a southern white and a northern one was geography. When blacks went north, so did lynchings. They are recorded as race riots, but the reality is that there were a series of massacres, bombings, lynchings and other acts of terror against blacks by whites due to the northern migration of blacks trying to escape massacres, bombings, lynchings and other acts of terror against blacks by whites in the south. Historians call what happened riots and this is why it’s so hilarious to listen to the disingenuous fake outrage of the racist white subculture about blacks and riots today.
> 
> On the evening of Saturday July 19th, 1919, in Washington D.C., a group of white veterans started a rumor about a black man suspected of sexually assaulting the wife of a white Navy man. This rumor spread throughout the bars and restaurants in downtown Washington D.C. Later that night, a mob of drunken mad white men headed to a predominantly black neighborhood carrying weapons. Those mad white men proceeded to beat all the blacks they found. They snatched blacks out of their cars or off sidewalks and beat them for no reason. Where were the police? I think they had donut shops back then, but I am not sure. The violence continued into Sunday because the D.C. Metro Police failed to stop it. Random blacks got beat down on the streets of Washington. This happened even in front of the White House.
> 
> The Omaha Race Riot occurred on September 28–29, 1919. Three conditions: black property acquisition, economic anxiety and claims of black male sexual aggression, have been the general standard for white violence against blacks throughout American history. The Omaha Riots met at least 2 of the 3 conditions. The lynching of Will Brown was started by reports in local media about the alleged rape of a woman on September 25, 1919. The following day the police arrested Brown. Brown was blamed for the rape without the victim making a positive identification. There was an attempt to lynch Brown on the day of his arrest, but it failed.
> 
> The _Omaha Bee_ publicized the incident claiming it was part of a series of alleged attacks on white women by black men in Omaha. The _Bee_ was controlled by Thomas Rosewater who was a friends with a man named Thomas Dennison. Dennison ran a political machine that controlled Omaha. To be blunt, Dennison was a crook. He controlled Omaha for 18 years before the city elected a non-Dennison flunky for mayor named Edward Smith. So to make Smith look bad, Dennisons men ran amuck throughout the town wearing blackface while assaulting women then blaming blacks for it. These incidents were orchestrated by Dennison and Rosewaters paper pumped up the fake news. So thanks to his buddy at the Omaha Bee, Dennison and his friends race baited the people of Omaha and incited the Omaha Riots. On the night of the lynching, Omaha Police even caught one of Dennisons men wearing blackface. Dennison nor any of his associates were charged or convicted for what they did. Will Brown was not so fortunate. Brown was lynched, shot up after he was dead, dragged through the streets of Omaha and set on fire. He had committed no crime.
> 
> White mob violence did not end in 1919. One of the worst acts of domestic terrorism in America happened in two days of American history beginning on May 31st, 1921 in Tulsa Oklahoma. This is better known as _“The Tulsa Massacre_.” One may as well say this was an act of war waged on the black citizens of Tulsa Oklahoma by white citizens. I say this because not only were blacks attacked on the ground they were attacked by air. In a manner best described by the scene of Ben Richards being told to shoot the people during a food riot in “_The Running Man”_, whites in private planes flew over the black community shooting down on blacks and firebombing black homes and businesses.
> 
> _“I could see planes circling in mid-air. They grew in number and hummed, darted and dipped low. I could hear something like hail falling upon the top of my office building. Down East Archer, I saw the old Mid-Way hotel on fire, burning from its top, and then another and another and another building began to burn from their top,” _
> 
> *B.C. Franklin*​
> The excuse by city law enforcement officials was that the planes were reconnaissance used to protect against a Negro uprising. Still today, an accurate accounting of the number of dead varies. More than 6,000 people were either admitted to hospitals or sent to other large facilities for care. More than 10,000 blacks were left homeless. The bombings and ground attacks destroyed 35 city blocks of Tulsa, resulting in damages that equaled over 32 million dollars in today’s money. None of the victims or their descendants have been compensated for this act of terror to this day. Pretty soon blacks in Tulsa will have to hear that sad, sorry song that starts with, “I was not alive then.”
> 
> I just don’t think people really understand just exactly how bad things have been for blacks when they start trying to blame blacks for the slave trade or slave ownsership. I am waiting for the day somebody white tries to say that blacks created the black codes, sundown towns and Jim Crow. This is the state of the madness here in America at this time. Whites have complained about political correctness and yet when political incorrectness is applied to them, suddenly things must be forgotten, revised, altered or kept quiet.
> 
> On December 23, 1945, Mr. and Mrs. H. O’Day Short and their 2 small children were burned to death in Fontana California. The description of this was; _“A fire of incendiary origions set by persons who did not want them to move into the white community.”_37 Before they were murdered the family was threatened and got no protection from the police. According to the report, the Shorts had no electricity and was using gas lamps at the time they moved in. This was supposed to be temporary. While the Shorts were out of the house, people broke in, sprayed the house with a flammable chemical and when the Shorts got home and started lighting their lamps, the house went up in flames.38
> 
> On August 6, 1948, 6 young black men were convicted of murder and were given the death sentence in Trenton New Jersey. The witness accounts stated that the killers were _“two or three white or light-skinned Negro teenagers.”39_ But the police rounded up 6 black men in their 20’s and 30’s. Only 1 was light skinned.40 Four of the men had solid alibis.41 They were held in secret without warrants, interrogated for days and drugged into confessing.42 The doctor who examined them for the police claimed they were not coerced.43 That doctor was eventually convicted of perjury.44 He got off with a fine and probation.45 The trial was a sham and the men were sent off to die. But unlike similar cases this during this time period, some of these young men got saved.
> 
> Bessie Mitchell, the sister of one of the six men wrote everybody she could asking for help because she knew her brother was innocent. She contacted the ACLU and NAACP, no help. The NAACP said they did not do murder cases, the ACLU could not find any racism in the case. But in what can only be described as an act of God, Mitchell found a piece of paper in the gutter about the Civil Right Congress.46 The Civil Right Congress was a communist organization but Mitchell was out of options. So she contacted them and they took the case.
> 
> With the help of a communist organization, Bessie Mitchell was able to bring the necessary attention to the plight of the Trenton 6. Celebrities joined the cause and eventually the NAACP as well as the ACLU joined forces with the Civil Right Congress to save 4 of the 6 men.47 My point here is not to denigrate The Civil Right Congress for it’s communist political views but to provide an example of where so-called American democracy and it’s claim to the rule of law has failed blacks and in fact all people of color.
> 
> For the first 5 years after WW2 in Chicago alone, there were 357 acts of terror by whites against blacks who tried living in or near majority white neighborhoods.48 In 1951 a black man named Harvey Clark and his family tried to move into the Cicero neighborhood of Chicago. A white mob vandalized his home and burned his furniture in the front yard. Aside from trying to force Clark out of his own home, the police did nothing.47 In first six months of 1955 there were 213 acts of violence against blacks by whites is Philadelphia.48 These were acts of terror committed to intimidate blacks so they would not move into white communities.
> 
> In 1964 when blacks again tried renting an apartment in Cicero, their apartment was again vandalized. After the apartment was vandalized, police entered the apartment, took out the furniture and told the renters they had been evicted.49 At the same time period in Detroit, there were over 200 acts of violence against blacks by whites to terrorize black families so they would not move to the suburbs.50 From 1950-1965 there were over 100 bombings of black owned residences in Los Angeles.51 In 1987, another black family tried moving into Cicero. Whites responded with gunfire and firebombs.52
> 
> This kind of terrorism has gone long ignored in understanding the brutality and long-lasting effects of such acts upon blacks in America. For decades prosperous blacks were terrorized while black communities were destroyed by mobs of angry whites who felt they were losing out because blacks had acquired the same things whites had. Ignored was the fact that blacks worked hard to get what they had, but that did not matter because blacks were to always be lesser than whites and the caste was to be created and maintained by any means necessary.
> 
> Blacks peacefully moved north to compete for same opportunities white immigrants had and this is just a small bit of what happened. White immigrants are the ones who committed the violence against blacks. White immigrants destroyed thriving black communities. The same white immigrants whose descendants will tell you today how they are not responsible because their ancestors did not own slaves. So why couldn’t blacks raise themselves up by their bootstraps just like everyone else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cannot seem to focus on today, the people who are NOT responsible for past wrongs. You bring up shit that isn’t happening today as an excuse to blame whites for blacks not taking individual responsibility. Whites are not all the same, neither are blacks. Stop with the broad brush on blaming.
Click to expand...

He claimed he experienced slavery and 2nd class citizenship, I called him on it and he has not responded.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are not responsible for the IQ difference
> 
> 
> 
> What difference is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An intelligent people would not blame their problems on others ,in the same way a child blames their parents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An intelligent person looks at facts and draws conclusions based on the facts presented. You have not done that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No we do that.  You look at propaganda through the lense of your own severe prejudice and draw the wrong conclusion.  Immigrant blacks succeed, immigrant Asians succeed, immigrant West Asians succeed, immigrant Latinos succeed.  Why don’t natural born American blacks succeed?  I’ll give you a hint, it’s not whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently you don't. H1 visas accept immigrants who have relatively high paying jobs waiting for them. The evidence is presented in the OP. The root cause of our problem is white racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The vast majority of immigrants don’t come here for guaranteed jobs.  Stop your bovine excrement, the only one who believes you are your fellow racists.  Most immigrants of all races come here with little but their clothes and a burning desire to find the American Dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have been shown data that shows how white racism has impacted blacks negatively economically and you still trot out that bullshit that you posted.
> 
> These are facts, not me whining about being black.
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported*: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.*
> 
> On average, *black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned.* Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> *Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment*
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> *Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.*
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> So it's time to stop repeating dumb ass racist lines said over and again that are disputed by the facts.
Click to expand...

Once again, you compare people by race. Perhaps some of the unemployed have a bad work history, or lack of experience, skills, education. I worked at an establishment where both whites and blacks were refused a job due to lying about criminal histories on their applications, yet the black men claimed racism. That excuse is old, especially when it’s a lie.


----------



## IM2

Tipsycatlover said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one thing you can do.  Pick up your weapons and take it to the streets in a real and bloody revolution.  Please.
> 
> 
> 
> Old woman, shut your ass up. I'd end your life with a backhand. You can't whip nobody's ass and all you're good for is talking racist bullshit online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another black internet tough guy.   Worthless shit bucket begging for white attention.
Click to expand...

 You're an old womanl you can't much beat your mans meat much less do the shit you talk about. Another internet loudmouth.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> Finally, shut the fuck up with your threats of bloodshed punk, bcauae if we were ever to get so fed up with this sjit that we decided to engsge in a race war, you're talking about nearly 50 million people who won't give a damn about dying if we get pushed to that extent. And when you're fighting a war against *an opponent who says death is better than to continue living like this,* that's an opponent that you cannot defeat.


.


_*"... an opponent who says death is better than to continue living like this ..."*_

How far do you need to be pushed?
I mean damn, they enslaved your ancestors, and have been screwing all of you for 400 years by your account.
Is your ignorant ass just waiting for the white folks to start that shit for you too?

You are just full of empty rhetoric, and delusional hatred ... 

*Nerd Out
Voices In My Head*



.​


----------



## IM2

RetiredGySgt said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMH said:
> 
> 
> 
> This bigot does not speak for black people.  For his entire life, he has been showered with preferential treatment and government handouts.  He enjoys a language privilege, and he practices the very same bigotry he claims to oppose.  He is a hypocrite and a hater with his hand out.
> 
> If you hate whites, go move to Africa where the descendants of those who really did enslave your ancestors live...
> 
> 
> 
> I am speaking for black people right now. Whites have been given preferential treatment and government handouts since this country began. The facts I presented here speak for themselves because your white ass damn sure don't speak for blacks or know anybody black who has seriously engaged you on the issue of race.
> 
> So if you don't like my exercising my first amendment right as an American citizsn, move your ass back to Europe. Because we're way past slavery here white boy and the standard klan retort about  Africans enslaving us gets no play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action "students" have a very poor understanding of American history.  There really were not any government handouts prior to LBJ, who has some wonderful quotes for IM2...
> 
> Just type in LBJ racist
> 
> And read 'em....
> 
> 
> My white ancestors never oppressed anyone.  My white ancestors never supported or enjoyed any preferential treatment,but we are all subjected to discrimination now because black bigots like privilege and discrimination and are by far the worst practicing bigots in America today.  My white ancestors fought and died in the civil war for the true meaning of the declaration and the constitution.
> 
> 
> My ancestors would not have fought and died if they had know the result would be privileged taxpayer funded white, cops, and America hating communist cocksucking hypocritical black bigots like IM2.
> 
> 
> Keep your trash in your country, confederacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites have recieved affirmative action since the country started.
> 
> ALL RISE!
> 
> Tonights Lesson:
> 
> *White Immigrants Did Not Own Slaves But...*
> 
> As blacks went north they found that the only difference between a southern white and a northern one was geography. When blacks went north, so did lynchings. They are recorded as race riots, but the reality is that there were a series of massacres, bombings, lynchings and other acts of terror against blacks by whites due to the northern migration of blacks trying to escape massacres, bombings, lynchings and other acts of terror against blacks by whites in the south. Historians call what happened riots and this is why it’s so hilarious to listen to the disingenuous fake outrage of the racist white subculture about blacks and riots today.
> 
> On the evening of Saturday July 19th, 1919, in Washington D.C., a group of white veterans started a rumor about a black man suspected of sexually assaulting the wife of a white Navy man. This rumor spread throughout the bars and restaurants in downtown Washington D.C. Later that night, a mob of drunken mad white men headed to a predominantly black neighborhood carrying weapons. Those mad white men proceeded to beat all the blacks they found. They snatched blacks out of their cars or off sidewalks and beat them for no reason. Where were the police? I think they had donut shops back then, but I am not sure. The violence continued into Sunday because the D.C. Metro Police failed to stop it. Random blacks got beat down on the streets of Washington. This happened even in front of the White House.
> 
> The Omaha Race Riot occurred on September 28–29, 1919. Three conditions: black property acquisition, economic anxiety and claims of black male sexual aggression, have been the general standard for white violence against blacks throughout American history. The Omaha Riots met at least 2 of the 3 conditions. The lynching of Will Brown was started by reports in local media about the alleged rape of a woman on September 25, 1919. The following day the police arrested Brown. Brown was blamed for the rape without the victim making a positive identification. There was an attempt to lynch Brown on the day of his arrest, but it failed.
> 
> The _Omaha Bee_ publicized the incident claiming it was part of a series of alleged attacks on white women by black men in Omaha. The _Bee_ was controlled by Thomas Rosewater who was a friends with a man named Thomas Dennison. Dennison ran a political machine that controlled Omaha. To be blunt, Dennison was a crook. He controlled Omaha for 18 years before the city elected a non-Dennison flunky for mayor named Edward Smith. So to make Smith look bad, Dennisons men ran amuck throughout the town wearing blackface while assaulting women then blaming blacks for it. These incidents were orchestrated by Dennison and Rosewaters paper pumped up the fake news. So thanks to his buddy at the Omaha Bee, Dennison and his friends race baited the people of Omaha and incited the Omaha Riots. On the night of the lynching, Omaha Police even caught one of Dennisons men wearing blackface. Dennison nor any of his associates were charged or convicted for what they did. Will Brown was not so fortunate. Brown was lynched, shot up after he was dead, dragged through the streets of Omaha and set on fire. He had committed no crime.
> 
> White mob violence did not end in 1919. One of the worst acts of domestic terrorism in America happened in two days of American history beginning on May 31st, 1921 in Tulsa Oklahoma. This is better known as _“The Tulsa Massacre_.” One may as well say this was an act of war waged on the black citizens of Tulsa Oklahoma by white citizens. I say this because not only were blacks attacked on the ground they were attacked by air. In a manner best described by the scene of Ben Richards being told to shoot the people during a food riot in “_The Running Man”_, whites in private planes flew over the black community shooting down on blacks and firebombing black homes and businesses.
> 
> _“I could see planes circling in mid-air. They grew in number and hummed, darted and dipped low. I could hear something like hail falling upon the top of my office building. Down East Archer, I saw the old Mid-Way hotel on fire, burning from its top, and then another and another and another building began to burn from their top,” _
> 
> *B.C. Franklin*​
> The excuse by city law enforcement officials was that the planes were reconnaissance used to protect against a Negro uprising. Still today, an accurate accounting of the number of dead varies. More than 6,000 people were either admitted to hospitals or sent to other large facilities for care. More than 10,000 blacks were left homeless. The bombings and ground attacks destroyed 35 city blocks of Tulsa, resulting in damages that equaled over 32 million dollars in today’s money. None of the victims or their descendants have been compensated for this act of terror to this day. Pretty soon blacks in Tulsa will have to hear that sad, sorry song that starts with, “I was not alive then.”
> 
> I just don’t think people really understand just exactly how bad things have been for blacks when they start trying to blame blacks for the slave trade or slave ownsership. I am waiting for the day somebody white tries to say that blacks created the black codes, sundown towns and Jim Crow. This is the state of the madness here in America at this time. Whites have complained about political correctness and yet when political incorrectness is applied to them, suddenly things must be forgotten, revised, altered or kept quiet.
> 
> On December 23, 1945, Mr. and Mrs. H. O’Day Short and their 2 small children were burned to death in Fontana California. The description of this was; _“A fire of incendiary origions set by persons who did not want them to move into the white community.”_37 Before they were murdered the family was threatened and got no protection from the police. According to the report, the Shorts had no electricity and was using gas lamps at the time they moved in. This was supposed to be temporary. While the Shorts were out of the house, people broke in, sprayed the house with a flammable chemical and when the Shorts got home and started lighting their lamps, the house went up in flames.38
> 
> On August 6, 1948, 6 young black men were convicted of murder and were given the death sentence in Trenton New Jersey. The witness accounts stated that the killers were _“two or three white or light-skinned Negro teenagers.”39_ But the police rounded up 6 black men in their 20’s and 30’s. Only 1 was light skinned.40 Four of the men had solid alibis.41 They were held in secret without warrants, interrogated for days and drugged into confessing.42 The doctor who examined them for the police claimed they were not coerced.43 That doctor was eventually convicted of perjury.44 He got off with a fine and probation.45 The trial was a sham and the men were sent off to die. But unlike similar cases this during this time period, some of these young men got saved.
> 
> Bessie Mitchell, the sister of one of the six men wrote everybody she could asking for help because she knew her brother was innocent. She contacted the ACLU and NAACP, no help. The NAACP said they did not do murder cases, the ACLU could not find any racism in the case. But in what can only be described as an act of God, Mitchell found a piece of paper in the gutter about the Civil Right Congress.46 The Civil Right Congress was a communist organization but Mitchell was out of options. So she contacted them and they took the case.
> 
> With the help of a communist organization, Bessie Mitchell was able to bring the necessary attention to the plight of the Trenton 6. Celebrities joined the cause and eventually the NAACP as well as the ACLU joined forces with the Civil Right Congress to save 4 of the 6 men.47 My point here is not to denigrate The Civil Right Congress for it’s communist political views but to provide an example of where so-called American democracy and it’s claim to the rule of law has failed blacks and in fact all people of color.
> 
> For the first 5 years after WW2 in Chicago alone, there were 357 acts of terror by whites against blacks who tried living in or near majority white neighborhoods.48 In 1951 a black man named Harvey Clark and his family tried to move into the Cicero neighborhood of Chicago. A white mob vandalized his home and burned his furniture in the front yard. Aside from trying to force Clark out of his own home, the police did nothing.47 In first six months of 1955 there were 213 acts of violence against blacks by whites is Philadelphia.48 These were acts of terror committed to intimidate blacks so they would not move into white communities.
> 
> In 1964 when blacks again tried renting an apartment in Cicero, their apartment was again vandalized. After the apartment was vandalized, police entered the apartment, took out the furniture and told the renters they had been evicted.49 At the same time period in Detroit, there were over 200 acts of violence against blacks by whites to terrorize black families so they would not move to the suburbs.50 From 1950-1965 there were over 100 bombings of black owned residences in Los Angeles.51 In 1987, another black family tried moving into Cicero. Whites responded with gunfire and firebombs.52
> 
> This kind of terrorism has gone long ignored in understanding the brutality and long-lasting effects of such acts upon blacks in America. For decades prosperous blacks were terrorized while black communities were destroyed by mobs of angry whites who felt they were losing out because blacks had acquired the same things whites had. Ignored was the fact that blacks worked hard to get what they had, but that did not matter because blacks were to always be lesser than whites and the caste was to be created and maintained by any means necessary.
> 
> Blacks peacefully moved north to compete for same opportunities white immigrants had and this is just a small bit of what happened. White immigrants are the ones who committed the violence against blacks. White immigrants destroyed thriving black communities. The same white immigrants whose descendants will tell you today how they are not responsible because their ancestors did not own slaves. So why couldn’t blacks raise themselves up by their bootstraps just like everyone else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cannot seem to focus on today, the people who are NOT responsible for past wrongs. You bring up shit that isn’t happening today as an excuse to blame whites for blacks not taking individual responsibility. Whites are not all the same, neither are blacks. Stop with the broad brush on blaming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He claimed he experienced slavery and 2nd class citizenship, I called him on it and he has not responded.
Click to expand...

Nothing in the OP says shit about slavery. And you've never been able to address that.

Molly, you can stick that in the past shit up yout butt. OK? 

Thus has happened since the year 2000. So fuck off with you bullshit excuses and repeatind dumb ass racist bullshit. You've benefitted the most from a government policy blacks fought for, and you talk about responsibilty but don't know a mother fucking thing about it. NOBODY is painting jack shit you stupid ass, whites who are racists like yourself and most of the assholees not responding to the OP  are not all white people. So stop whining about whites getting painted with a broad brush because YOUR ass is called out for YOUR racism.

*Since 2000*,

*Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*

Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.

*Since 2000*, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.

Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:

*$13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result

$2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans

$218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit

And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education*









						Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says
					

Citigroup estimates the economy would see a $5 trillion boost over the next five years if the U.S. were to tackle key areas of discrimination against African Americans.




					www.npr.org
				






			https://ir.citi.com/NvIUklHPilz14Hwd3oxqZBLMn1_XPqo5FrxsZD0x6hhil84ZxaxEuJUWmak51UHvYk75VKeHCMI%3D


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, shut the fuck up with your threats of bloodshed punk, bcauae if we were ever to get so fed up with this sjit that we decided to engsge in a race war, you're talking about nearly 50 million people who won't give a damn about dying if we get pushed to that extent. And when you're fighting a war against *an opponent who says death is better than to continue living like this,* that's an opponent that you cannot defeat.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> _*"... an opponent who says death is better than to continue living like this ..."*_
> 
> How far do you need to be pushed?
> I mean damn, they enslaved your ancestors, and have been screwing all of you for 400 years by your account.
> Is your ignorant ass just waiting for the white folks to start that shit for you too?
> 
> You are just full of empty rhetoric, and delusional hatred ...
> 
> *Nerd Out
> Voices In My Head*
> 
> 
> 
> .​
Click to expand...

Since we have been trying to resolve this peacefully for all these years, your comment shows just how much of an idiot you are.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> Since we have been trying to resolve this peacefully for all these years, your comment shows just how much of an idiot you are.


.

So yeah ... You are waiting for the white folks to do something ... 
You are going to continue living with whatever they offer you because it is better than death by your account.

*Shaggy*
_*Hope*_

**
.​


----------



## RetiredGySgt

IM2 you claimed you experienced slavery and 2nd class citizenship be specific now and tell us when and by whom.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMH said:
> 
> 
> 
> This bigot does not speak for black people.  For his entire life, he has been showered with preferential treatment and government handouts.  He enjoys a language privilege, and he practices the very same bigotry he claims to oppose.  He is a hypocrite and a hater with his hand out.
> 
> If you hate whites, go move to Africa where the descendants of those who really did enslave your ancestors live...
> 
> 
> 
> I am speaking for black people right now. Whites have been given preferential treatment and government handouts since this country began. The facts I presented here speak for themselves because your white ass damn sure don't speak for blacks or know anybody black who has seriously engaged you on the issue of race.
> 
> So if you don't like my exercising my first amendment right as an American citizsn, move your ass back to Europe. Because we're way past slavery here white boy and the standard klan retort about  Africans enslaving us gets no play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action "students" have a very poor understanding of American history.  There really were not any government handouts prior to LBJ, who has some wonderful quotes for IM2...
> 
> Just type in LBJ racist
> 
> And read 'em....
> 
> 
> My white ancestors never oppressed anyone.  My white ancestors never supported or enjoyed any preferential treatment,but we are all subjected to discrimination now because black bigots like privilege and discrimination and are by far the worst practicing bigots in America today.  My white ancestors fought and died in the civil war for the true meaning of the declaration and the constitution.
> 
> 
> My ancestors would not have fought and died if they had know the result would be privileged taxpayer funded white, cops, and America hating communist cocksucking hypocritical black bigots like IM2.
> 
> 
> Keep your trash in your country, confederacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites have recieved affirmative action since the country started.
> 
> ALL RISE!
> 
> Tonights Lesson:
> 
> *White Immigrants Did Not Own Slaves But...*
> 
> As blacks went north they found that the only difference between a southern white and a northern one was geography. When blacks went north, so did lynchings. They are recorded as race riots, but the reality is that there were a series of massacres, bombings, lynchings and other acts of terror against blacks by whites due to the northern migration of blacks trying to escape massacres, bombings, lynchings and other acts of terror against blacks by whites in the south. Historians call what happened riots and this is why it’s so hilarious to listen to the disingenuous fake outrage of the racist white subculture about blacks and riots today.
> 
> On the evening of Saturday July 19th, 1919, in Washington D.C., a group of white veterans started a rumor about a black man suspected of sexually assaulting the wife of a white Navy man. This rumor spread throughout the bars and restaurants in downtown Washington D.C. Later that night, a mob of drunken mad white men headed to a predominantly black neighborhood carrying weapons. Those mad white men proceeded to beat all the blacks they found. They snatched blacks out of their cars or off sidewalks and beat them for no reason. Where were the police? I think they had donut shops back then, but I am not sure. The violence continued into Sunday because the D.C. Metro Police failed to stop it. Random blacks got beat down on the streets of Washington. This happened even in front of the White House.
> 
> The Omaha Race Riot occurred on September 28–29, 1919. Three conditions: black property acquisition, economic anxiety and claims of black male sexual aggression, have been the general standard for white violence against blacks throughout American history. The Omaha Riots met at least 2 of the 3 conditions. The lynching of Will Brown was started by reports in local media about the alleged rape of a woman on September 25, 1919. The following day the police arrested Brown. Brown was blamed for the rape without the victim making a positive identification. There was an attempt to lynch Brown on the day of his arrest, but it failed.
> 
> The _Omaha Bee_ publicized the incident claiming it was part of a series of alleged attacks on white women by black men in Omaha. The _Bee_ was controlled by Thomas Rosewater who was a friends with a man named Thomas Dennison. Dennison ran a political machine that controlled Omaha. To be blunt, Dennison was a crook. He controlled Omaha for 18 years before the city elected a non-Dennison flunky for mayor named Edward Smith. So to make Smith look bad, Dennisons men ran amuck throughout the town wearing blackface while assaulting women then blaming blacks for it. These incidents were orchestrated by Dennison and Rosewaters paper pumped up the fake news. So thanks to his buddy at the Omaha Bee, Dennison and his friends race baited the people of Omaha and incited the Omaha Riots. On the night of the lynching, Omaha Police even caught one of Dennisons men wearing blackface. Dennison nor any of his associates were charged or convicted for what they did. Will Brown was not so fortunate. Brown was lynched, shot up after he was dead, dragged through the streets of Omaha and set on fire. He had committed no crime.
> 
> White mob violence did not end in 1919. One of the worst acts of domestic terrorism in America happened in two days of American history beginning on May 31st, 1921 in Tulsa Oklahoma. This is better known as _“The Tulsa Massacre_.” One may as well say this was an act of war waged on the black citizens of Tulsa Oklahoma by white citizens. I say this because not only were blacks attacked on the ground they were attacked by air. In a manner best described by the scene of Ben Richards being told to shoot the people during a food riot in “_The Running Man”_, whites in private planes flew over the black community shooting down on blacks and firebombing black homes and businesses.
> 
> _“I could see planes circling in mid-air. They grew in number and hummed, darted and dipped low. I could hear something like hail falling upon the top of my office building. Down East Archer, I saw the old Mid-Way hotel on fire, burning from its top, and then another and another and another building began to burn from their top,” _
> 
> *B.C. Franklin*​
> The excuse by city law enforcement officials was that the planes were reconnaissance used to protect against a Negro uprising. Still today, an accurate accounting of the number of dead varies. More than 6,000 people were either admitted to hospitals or sent to other large facilities for care. More than 10,000 blacks were left homeless. The bombings and ground attacks destroyed 35 city blocks of Tulsa, resulting in damages that equaled over 32 million dollars in today’s money. None of the victims or their descendants have been compensated for this act of terror to this day. Pretty soon blacks in Tulsa will have to hear that sad, sorry song that starts with, “I was not alive then.”
> 
> I just don’t think people really understand just exactly how bad things have been for blacks when they start trying to blame blacks for the slave trade or slave ownsership. I am waiting for the day somebody white tries to say that blacks created the black codes, sundown towns and Jim Crow. This is the state of the madness here in America at this time. Whites have complained about political correctness and yet when political incorrectness is applied to them, suddenly things must be forgotten, revised, altered or kept quiet.
> 
> On December 23, 1945, Mr. and Mrs. H. O’Day Short and their 2 small children were burned to death in Fontana California. The description of this was; _“A fire of incendiary origions set by persons who did not want them to move into the white community.”_37 Before they were murdered the family was threatened and got no protection from the police. According to the report, the Shorts had no electricity and was using gas lamps at the time they moved in. This was supposed to be temporary. While the Shorts were out of the house, people broke in, sprayed the house with a flammable chemical and when the Shorts got home and started lighting their lamps, the house went up in flames.38
> 
> On August 6, 1948, 6 young black men were convicted of murder and were given the death sentence in Trenton New Jersey. The witness accounts stated that the killers were _“two or three white or light-skinned Negro teenagers.”39_ But the police rounded up 6 black men in their 20’s and 30’s. Only 1 was light skinned.40 Four of the men had solid alibis.41 They were held in secret without warrants, interrogated for days and drugged into confessing.42 The doctor who examined them for the police claimed they were not coerced.43 That doctor was eventually convicted of perjury.44 He got off with a fine and probation.45 The trial was a sham and the men were sent off to die. But unlike similar cases this during this time period, some of these young men got saved.
> 
> Bessie Mitchell, the sister of one of the six men wrote everybody she could asking for help because she knew her brother was innocent. She contacted the ACLU and NAACP, no help. The NAACP said they did not do murder cases, the ACLU could not find any racism in the case. But in what can only be described as an act of God, Mitchell found a piece of paper in the gutter about the Civil Right Congress.46 The Civil Right Congress was a communist organization but Mitchell was out of options. So she contacted them and they took the case.
> 
> With the help of a communist organization, Bessie Mitchell was able to bring the necessary attention to the plight of the Trenton 6. Celebrities joined the cause and eventually the NAACP as well as the ACLU joined forces with the Civil Right Congress to save 4 of the 6 men.47 My point here is not to denigrate The Civil Right Congress for it’s communist political views but to provide an example of where so-called American democracy and it’s claim to the rule of law has failed blacks and in fact all people of color.
> 
> For the first 5 years after WW2 in Chicago alone, there were 357 acts of terror by whites against blacks who tried living in or near majority white neighborhoods.48 In 1951 a black man named Harvey Clark and his family tried to move into the Cicero neighborhood of Chicago. A white mob vandalized his home and burned his furniture in the front yard. Aside from trying to force Clark out of his own home, the police did nothing.47 In first six months of 1955 there were 213 acts of violence against blacks by whites is Philadelphia.48 These were acts of terror committed to intimidate blacks so they would not move into white communities.
> 
> In 1964 when blacks again tried renting an apartment in Cicero, their apartment was again vandalized. After the apartment was vandalized, police entered the apartment, took out the furniture and told the renters they had been evicted.49 At the same time period in Detroit, there were over 200 acts of violence against blacks by whites to terrorize black families so they would not move to the suburbs.50 From 1950-1965 there were over 100 bombings of black owned residences in Los Angeles.51 In 1987, another black family tried moving into Cicero. Whites responded with gunfire and firebombs.52
> 
> This kind of terrorism has gone long ignored in understanding the brutality and long-lasting effects of such acts upon blacks in America. For decades prosperous blacks were terrorized while black communities were destroyed by mobs of angry whites who felt they were losing out because blacks had acquired the same things whites had. Ignored was the fact that blacks worked hard to get what they had, but that did not matter because blacks were to always be lesser than whites and the caste was to be created and maintained by any means necessary.
> 
> Blacks peacefully moved north to compete for same opportunities white immigrants had and this is just a small bit of what happened. White immigrants are the ones who committed the violence against blacks. White immigrants destroyed thriving black communities. The same white immigrants whose descendants will tell you today how they are not responsible because their ancestors did not own slaves. So why couldn’t blacks raise themselves up by their bootstraps just like everyone else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cannot seem to focus on today, the people who are NOT responsible for past wrongs. You bring up shit that isn’t happening today as an excuse to blame whites for blacks not taking individual responsibility. Whites are not all the same, neither are blacks. Stop with the broad brush on blaming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He claimed he experienced slavery and 2nd class citizenship, I called him on it and he has not responded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing in the OP says shit about slavery. And you've never been able to address that.
> 
> Molly, you can stick that in the past shit up yout butt. OK?
> 
> Thus has happened since the year 2000. So fuck off with you bullshit excuses and repeatind dumb ass racist bullshit. You've benefitted the most from a government policy blacks fought for, and you talk about responsibilty but don't know a mother fucking thing about it. NOBODY is painting jack shit you stupid ass, whites who are racists like yourself and most of the assholees not responding to the OP  are not all white people. So stop whining about whites getting painted with a broad brush because YOUR ass is called out for YOUR racism.
> 
> *Since 2000*,
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> *Since 2000*, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> *$13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says
> 
> 
> Citigroup estimates the economy would see a $5 trillion boost over the next five years if the U.S. were to tackle key areas of discrimination against African Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://ir.citi.com/NvIUklHPilz14Hwd3oxqZBLMn1_XPqo5FrxsZD0x6hhil84ZxaxEuJUWmak51UHvYk75VKeHCMI%3D
Click to expand...

You are such an asshole. You have never found anything I have posted that makes me racist. You call all whites who disagree with you a racist. And you can shove your repetitive historic wrongs posts up your ass. Tell me how I have benefitted the most by what blacks fought for. You can't because you are a racist liar.


----------



## K9Buck

America's black communities have been governed by one party for the past 50+ years.  The only white folks telling blacks how to live are white Democrats.


----------



## Flopper

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*


Do you really expect anyone to read all of that.  Any post that is longer than one screen is too long and a waste of energy.

Racism as we know it toady is going away.  Yes, you heard me right but not within our life time.  What will end racism will not be more federal court orders, legislation, riots, demonstrations, books, movies, less police or more police.

Mixed marriage will end today's racism.  It will take, probably as much as a century.  A record 15.1% of all new marriages in the United States were between spouses of a different race or ethnicity from one another. This compares to 8.4% of all current marriages regardless of when they occurred.  By the end of this century pure white and black a  will be a small minority.  Since people have always hated, shunned, and segregated segments of the population that is noticeable different, there will be some new form of racism.  Humans just can't stop discriminating against those that are physically different from themselves.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

IM2 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one thing you can do.  Pick up your weapons and take it to the streets in a real and bloody revolution.  Please.
> 
> 
> 
> Old woman, shut your ass up. I'd end your life with a backhand. You can't whip nobody's ass and all you're good for is talking racist bullshit online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another black internet tough guy.   Worthless shit bucket begging for white attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an old womanl you can't much beat your mans meat much less do the shit you talk about. Another internet loudmouth.
Click to expand...

You are black and pathetic.  But I repeat myself.


----------



## IM2

Tipsycatlover said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one thing you can do.  Pick up your weapons and take it to the streets in a real and bloody revolution.  Please.
> 
> 
> 
> Old woman, shut your ass up. I'd end your life with a backhand. You can't whip nobody's ass and all you're good for is talking racist bullshit online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another black internet tough guy.   Worthless shit bucket begging for white attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an old womanl you can't much beat your mans meat much less do the shit you talk about. Another internet loudmouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are black and pathetic.  But I repeat myself.
Click to expand...

Sure, yeah, right.


----------



## IM2

Flopper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really expect anyone to read all of that.  Any post that is longer than one screen is too long and a waste of energy.
> 
> Racism as we know it toady is going away.  Yes, you heard me right but not within our life time.  What will end racism will not be more federal court orders, legislation, riots, demonstrations, books, movies, less police or more police.
> 
> Mixed marriage will end today's racism.  It will take, probably as much as a century.  A record 15.1% of all new marriages in the United States were between spouses of a different race or ethnicity from one another. This compares to 8.4% of all current marriages regardless of when they occurred.  By the end of this century pure white and black a  will be a small minority.  Since people have always hated, shunned, and segregated segments of the population that is noticeable different, there will be some new form of racism.  Humans just can't stop discriminating against those that are physically different from themselves.
Click to expand...

If you want to learn the problems and why they exist instead of just being racist trolls who only want to spew white supremacist trash, you need to read the facts. Now I'm not saying that's what you do, because while we have disagreed on some things, I find you to be a reasonable person. You have a point about mixed marriages but everybody will not be in one so still we have to confront the damage caused. There has been great economic loss to communities of color and mixed marriages will not fix that.


----------



## Flopper

IM2 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really expect anyone to read all of that.  Any post that is longer than one screen is too long and a waste of energy.
> 
> Racism as we know it toady is going away.  Yes, you heard me right but not within our life time.  What will end racism will not be more federal court orders, legislation, riots, demonstrations, books, movies, less police or more police.
> 
> Mixed marriage will end today's racism.  It will take, probably as much as a century.  A record 15.1% of all new marriages in the United States were between spouses of a different race or ethnicity from one another. This compares to 8.4% of all current marriages regardless of when they occurred.  By the end of this century pure white and black a  will be a small minority.  Since people have always hated, shunned, and segregated segments of the population that is noticeable different, there will be some new form of racism.  Humans just can't stop discriminating against those that are physically different from themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want to learn the problems and why they exist instead of just being racist trolls who only want to spew white supremacist trash, you need to read the facts. Now I'm not saying that's what you do, because while we have disagreed on some things, I find you to be a reasonable person. You have a point about mixed marriages but everybody will not be in one so still we have to confront the damage caused. There has been great economic loss to communities of color and mixed marriages will not fix that.
Click to expand...

In regard to race, I take the long view because little can be done to solve racial issues over the short term.  By word or deed we are taught as children to hate or at least regard with suspicion those that appear to be different than ourselves.  Racism will be with us as long as race exist.  Mix marriages over time will solve today's racial problems.   However, hatred and suspicion of those that are different will exist but not as we know it today.  Hopefully, it will be based on characteristics that people can change such as economic and social class.


----------



## BrokeLoser

otto105 said:


> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because White people are responsible for blacks problems, right
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like we had alot to due with it, Jim......jim crow.
Click to expand...

“WE”?
Stop it...nobody here believes your sorry ass is white.


----------



## otto105

BrokeLoser said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because White people are responsible for blacks problems, right
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like we had alot to due with it, Jim......jim crow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “WE”?
> Stop it...nobody here believes your sorry ass is white.
Click to expand...

Facts don’t have a color.


----------



## BrokeLoser

otto105 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because White people are responsible for blacks problems, right
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like we had alot to due with it, Jim......jim crow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “WE”?
> Stop it...nobody here believes your sorry ass is white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts don’t have a color.
Click to expand...

“Facts”?
You mean like how 21st century blacks are benefiting from the hard work their great, great grandparents put in?
”Facts” like how NO blacks are fighting to get back to Africa to live that amazing life they missed out on?
Those facts?


----------



## otto105

BrokeLoser said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because White people are responsible for blacks problems, right
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like we had alot to due with it, Jim......jim crow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “WE”?
> Stop it...nobody here believes your sorry ass is white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts don’t have a color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Facts”?
> You mean like how 21st century blacks are benefiting from the hard work their great, great grandparents put in?
> ”Facts” like how NO blacks are fighting to get back to Africa to live that amazing life they missed out on?
> Those facts?
Click to expand...

You mean that forced labor as being slaves?

I give a lot of credit to them for loving our country more than we do and forcing us to live to our words. Well, most of us except white privilege morons like you.


----------



## BrokeLoser

otto105 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because White people are responsible for blacks problems, right
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like we had alot to due with it, Jim......jim crow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “WE”?
> Stop it...nobody here believes your sorry ass is white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts don’t have a color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Facts”?
> You mean like how 21st century blacks are benefiting from the hard work their great, great grandparents put in?
> ”Facts” like how NO blacks are fighting to get back to Africa to live that amazing life they missed out on?
> Those facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean that forced labor as being slaves?
> 
> I give a lot of credit to them for loving our country more than we do and forcing us to live to our words. Well, most of us except white privilege morons like you.
Click to expand...

Cool...you’re woke as fuck. Good job.


----------



## otto105

BrokeLoser said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because White people are responsible for blacks problems, right
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like we had alot to due with it, Jim......jim crow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “WE”?
> Stop it...nobody here believes your sorry ass is white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts don’t have a color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Facts”?
> You mean like how 21st century blacks are benefiting from the hard work their great, great grandparents put in?
> ”Facts” like how NO blacks are fighting to get back to Africa to live that amazing life they missed out on?
> Those facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean that forced labor as being slaves?
> 
> I give a lot of credit to them for loving our country more than we do and forcing us to live to our words. Well, most of us except white privilege morons like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool...you’re woke as fuck. Good job.
Click to expand...

Yeah, being woke is cool. You should give educate a chance.


----------



## BrokeLoser

otto105 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because White people are responsible for blacks problems, right
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like we had alot to due with it, Jim......jim crow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “WE”?
> Stop it...nobody here believes your sorry ass is white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts don’t have a color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Facts”?
> You mean like how 21st century blacks are benefiting from the hard work their great, great grandparents put in?
> ”Facts” like how NO blacks are fighting to get back to Africa to live that amazing life they missed out on?
> Those facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean that forced labor as being slaves?
> 
> I give a lot of credit to them for loving our country more than we do and forcing us to live to our words. Well, most of us except white privilege morons like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool...you’re woke as fuck. Good job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, being woke is cool. You should give educate a chance.
Click to expand...

JP...is that you?


----------



## otto105

BrokeLoser said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because White people are responsible for blacks problems, right
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like we had alot to due with it, Jim......jim crow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “WE”?
> Stop it...nobody here believes your sorry ass is white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts don’t have a color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Facts”?
> You mean like how 21st century blacks are benefiting from the hard work their great, great grandparents put in?
> ”Facts” like how NO blacks are fighting to get back to Africa to live that amazing life they missed out on?
> Those facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean that forced labor as being slaves?
> 
> I give a lot of credit to them for loving our country more than we do and forcing us to live to our words. Well, most of us except white privilege morons like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool...you’re woke as fuck. Good job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, being woke is cool. You should give educate a chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JP...is that you?
Click to expand...

I think that you have your woke meter off. You’re posting about maga dumbass white people.


----------



## marvin martian

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*



Once you finally figure out it's LEFT wing whites who keep telling you this, you'll be getting somewhere.  They hate you.


----------



## otto105

marvin martian said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you finally figure out it's LEFT wing whites who keep telling you this, you'll be getting somewhere.  They hate you.
Click to expand...

Sure, most angry and annoying white guys are maga fukkups.


----------



## marvin martian

otto105 said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you finally figure out it's LEFT wing whites who keep telling you this, you'll be getting somewhere.  They hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, most angry and annoying white guys are maga fukkups.
Click to expand...


Say hi to your governor!


----------



## otto105

marvin martian said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you finally figure out it's LEFT wing whites who keep telling you this, you'll be getting somewhere.  They hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, most angry and annoying white guys are maga fukkups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say hi to your governor!
Click to expand...

Apparently, the past is something the current maga right worships.

Are you envious?


----------



## BS Filter

IM2 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks eat too much, and it's still whiteys fault
> 
> 
> 
> Next you'll be saying they have cooties. You're such a childish little racist, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When are you leftists going to demand Blacks to knock off the gangsta rap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably when little white kids quit buying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you listen to it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't unless I'm waiting at a red light next to some silly kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, it's just white boys listening to gangster rap, huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When do you righties demand whites to knock off the death metal?
> 
> Seems like you're opposed to blacks having first amendment rights.
Click to expand...

You're insane.


----------



## BS Filter

otto105 said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you finally figure out it's LEFT wing whites who keep telling you this, you'll be getting somewhere.  They hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, most angry and annoying white guys are maga fukkups.
Click to expand...

Malcolm X was right on.  He said the biggest threat to the Black man is the White liberal.  Look it up, numb nuts.


----------



## otto105

BS Filter said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you finally figure out it's LEFT wing whites who keep telling you this, you'll be getting somewhere.  They hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, most angry and annoying white guys are maga fukkups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Malcolm X was right on.  He said the biggest threat to the Black man is the White liberal.  Look it up, numb nuts.
Click to expand...

I have before and I dare you to post his whole statement as it provides needed context.

Also, if white Liberals are the worst threat to Black men....why does the Democratic Party vote them into elected positions at 25x the rate of white conservatives?


----------



## BS Filter

otto105 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you finally figure out it's LEFT wing whites who keep telling you this, you'll be getting somewhere.  They hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, most angry and annoying white guys are maga fukkups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Malcolm X was right on.  He said the biggest threat to the Black man is the White liberal.  Look it up, numb nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have before and I dare you to post his whole statement as it provides needed context.
> 
> Also, if white Liberals are the worst threat to Black men....why does the Democratic Party vote them into elected positions at 25x the rate of white conservatives?
Click to expand...

Brainwashed ignorant pawns.  The Democrats have developed a very slick propaganda machine.  Go ahead and post the complete contest. I dare you.


----------



## otto105

BS Filter said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you finally figure out it's LEFT wing whites who keep telling you this, you'll be getting somewhere.  They hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, most angry and annoying white guys are maga fukkups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Malcolm X was right on.  He said the biggest threat to the Black man is the White liberal.  Look it up, numb nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have before and I dare you to post his whole statement as it provides needed context.
> 
> Also, if white Liberals are the worst threat to Black men....why does the Democratic Party vote them into elected positions at 25x the rate of white conservatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brainwashed ignorant pawns.  The Democrats have developed a very slick propaganda machine.
Click to expand...

Apparently not as good as the former president’s knuckle dragging one they tried on you.


----------



## BS Filter

otto105 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you finally figure out it's LEFT wing whites who keep telling you this, you'll be getting somewhere.  They hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, most angry and annoying white guys are maga fukkups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Malcolm X was right on.  He said the biggest threat to the Black man is the White liberal.  Look it up, numb nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have before and I dare you to post his whole statement as it provides needed context.
> 
> Also, if white Liberals are the worst threat to Black men....why does the Democratic Party vote them into elected positions at 25x the rate of white conservatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brainwashed ignorant pawns.  The Democrats have developed a very slick propaganda machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently not as good as the former president’s knuckle dragging one they tried on you.
Click to expand...

Go ahead and post the complete context of what Malcolm X said about White liberals, you lying piece of shit.


----------



## IM2

marvin martian said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you finally figure out it's LEFT wing whites who keep telling you this, you'll be getting somewhere.  They hate you.
Click to expand...


Left wing whites aren't telling me a motherfucking thing. 60 yeas so far of living while blacks has.


----------



## otto105

BS Filter said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you finally figure out it's LEFT wing whites who keep telling you this, you'll be getting somewhere.  They hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, most angry and annoying white guys are maga fukkups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Malcolm X was right on.  He said the biggest threat to the Black man is the White liberal.  Look it up, numb nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have before and I dare you to post his whole statement as it provides needed context.
> 
> Also, if white Liberals are the worst threat to Black men....why does the Democratic Party vote them into elected positions at 25x the rate of white conservatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brainwashed ignorant pawns.  The Democrats have developed a very slick propaganda machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently not as good as the former president’s knuckle dragging one they tried on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ahead and post the complete context of what Malcolm X said about White liberals, you lying piece of shit.
Click to expand...

BS is all you have filter knuckle dragger.


----------



## IM2

BS Filter said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you finally figure out it's LEFT wing whites who keep telling you this, you'll be getting somewhere.  They hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, most angry and annoying white guys are maga fukkups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Malcolm X was right on.  He said the biggest threat to the Black man is the White liberal.  Look it up, numb nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have before and I dare you to post his whole statement as it provides needed context.
> 
> Also, if white Liberals are the worst threat to Black men....why does the Democratic Party vote them into elected positions at 25x the rate of white conservatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brainwashed ignorant pawns.  The Democrats have developed a very slick propaganda machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently not as good as the former president’s knuckle dragging one they tried on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ahead and post the complete context of what Malcolm X said about White liberals, you lying piece of shit.
Click to expand...


Malcolm X said that in 1964. Here is what he would say now:

*“Times have changed and the worst enemy that the Negro has today is this white man that runs around here drooling at the mouth professing to love Negros and claims to be calling out liberals. Following these white conservatives will continue perpetuating problems that Negros have. The Negro cannot be taken, tricked or deceived by the white conservatives, and must continue to get together and solve our own problems. I only cite these things to show you that in 21st Century America, the history of the white conservative has been nothing but a series of trickery designed to make Negros think that the white liberal is the one with the problem. Our problems will never be solved by the white man, liberal or conservative.” -- Malcolm X, 2021*


----------



## IM2

BS Filter said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you finally figure out it's LEFT wing whites who keep telling you this, you'll be getting somewhere.  They hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, most angry and annoying white guys are maga fukkups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Malcolm X was right on.  He said the biggest threat to the Black man is the White liberal.  Look it up, numb nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have before and I dare you to post his whole statement as it provides needed context.
> 
> Also, if white Liberals are the worst threat to Black men....why does the Democratic Party vote them into elected positions at 25x the rate of white conservatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brainwashed ignorant pawns.  The Democrats have developed a very slick propaganda machine.  Go ahead and post the complete contest. I dare you.
Click to expand...

The only propaganda  is coming from the right. That's why X would say this today:

*“Times have changed and the worst enemy that the Negro has today is this white man that runs around here drooling at the mouth professing to love Negros and claims to be calling out liberals. Following these white conservatives will continue perpetuating problems that Negros have. The Negro cannot be taken, tricked or deceived by the white conservatives, and must continue to get together and solve our own problems. I only cite these things to show you that in 21st Century America, the history of the white conservative has been nothing but a series of trickery designed to make Negros think that the white liberal is the one with the problem. Our problems will never be solved by the white man, liberal or conservative.” -- Malcolm X, 2021*


----------



## IM2

otto105 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you finally figure out it's LEFT wing whites who keep telling you this, you'll be getting somewhere.  They hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, most angry and annoying white guys are maga fukkups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Malcolm X was right on.  He said the biggest threat to the Black man is the White liberal.  Look it up, numb nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have before and I dare you to post his whole statement as it provides needed context.
> 
> Also, if white Liberals are the worst threat to Black men....why does the Democratic Party vote them into elected positions at 25x the rate of white conservatives?
Click to expand...

He can't do that. Because he knows that this is true:

*“Times have changed and the worst enemy that the Negro has today is this white man that runs around here drooling at the mouth professing to love Negros and claims to be calling out liberals. Following these white conservatives will continue perpetuating problems that Negros have. The Negro cannot be taken, tricked or deceived by the white conservatives, and must continue to get together and solve our own problems. I only cite these things to show you that in 21st Century America, the history of the white conservative has been nothing but a series of trickery designed to make Negros think that the white liberal is the one with the problem. Our problems will never be solved by the white man, liberal or conservative.” -- Malcolm X, 2021*


----------



## IM2

BS Filter said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you finally figure out it's LEFT wing whites who keep telling you this, you'll be getting somewhere.  They hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, most angry and annoying white guys are maga fukkups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Malcolm X was right on.  He said the biggest threat to the Black man is the White liberal.  Look it up, numb nuts.
Click to expand...


Malcolm X didn't like conservatives either. But using what he said 57 years ago do not reflect the times we live in now. This does:

*“Times have changed and the worst enemy that the Negro has today is this white man that runs around here drooling at the mouth professing to love Negros and claims to be calling out liberals. Following these white conservatives will continue perpetuating problems that Negros have. The Negro cannot be taken, tricked or deceived by the white conservatives, and must continue to get together and solve our own problems. I only cite these things to show you that in 21st Century America, the history of the white conservative has been nothing but a series of trickery designed to make Negros think that the white liberal is the one with the problem. Our problems will never be solved by the white man, liberal or conservative.” -- Malcolm X, 2021*


----------



## IM2

BS Filter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks eat too much, and it's still whiteys fault
> 
> 
> 
> Next you'll be saying they have cooties. You're such a childish little racist, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When are you leftists going to demand Blacks to knock off the gangsta rap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably when little white kids quit buying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you listen to it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't unless I'm waiting at a red light next to some silly kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, it's just white boys listening to gangster rap, huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When do you righties demand whites to knock off the death metal?
> 
> Seems like you're opposed to blacks having first amendment rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're insane.
Click to expand...

No, But you are.


----------



## Circe

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha whitecommunity invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*



WOW! that was sure a long, long post!

Of course, I didn't bother to read it. 

You want to be equal to us, just don't have any more crimes than white people do. That's it. That will win what you want. Percentage of population: NO MORE CRIMES THAN WE DO.

If you can't manage that, we know what to think about you. And it ain't good.


----------



## otto105

Circe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha whitecommunity invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! that was sure a long, long post!
> 
> Of course, I didn't bother to read it.
> 
> You want to be equal to us, just don't have any more crimes than white people do. That's it. That will win what you want. Percentage of population: NO MORE CRIMES THAN WE DO.
> 
> If you can't manage that, we know what to think about you. And it ain't good.
Click to expand...

"equal to us"?

Fucking racist.

Everyone is equal by birthright. Funny how white maga guy claims to be able to complete equally with everyone, but uses white privilege to make the rules of play.


----------



## BS Filter

IM2 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you finally figure out it's LEFT wing whites who keep telling you this, you'll be getting somewhere.  They hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, most angry and annoying white guys are maga fukkups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Malcolm X was right on.  He said the biggest threat to the Black man is the White liberal.  Look it up, numb nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have before and I dare you to post his whole statement as it provides needed context.
> 
> Also, if white Liberals are the worst threat to Black men....why does the Democratic Party vote them into elected positions at 25x the rate of white conservatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brainwashed ignorant pawns.  The Democrats have developed a very slick propaganda machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently not as good as the former president’s knuckle dragging one they tried on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ahead and post the complete context of what Malcolm X said about White liberals, you lying piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Malcolm X said that in 1964. Here is what he would say now:
> 
> *“Times have changed and the worst enemy that the Negro has today is this white man that runs around here drooling at the mouth professing to love Negros and claims to be calling out liberals. Following these white conservatives will continue perpetuating problems that Negros have. The Negro cannot be taken, tricked or deceived by the white conservatives, and must continue to get together and solve our own problems. I only cite these things to show you that in 21st Century America, the history of the white conservative has been nothing but a series of trickery designed to make Negros think that the white liberal is the one with the problem. Our problems will never be solved by the white man, liberal or conservative.” -- Malcolm X, 2021*
Click to expand...

You're insane.


----------



## horselightning

Why do blacks think they know what goes on in  white american? goes both ways.


----------



## BS Filter

otto105 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you finally figure out it's LEFT wing whites who keep telling you this, you'll be getting somewhere.  They hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, most angry and annoying white guys are maga fukkups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Malcolm X was right on.  He said the biggest threat to the Black man is the White liberal.  Look it up, numb nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have before and I dare you to post his whole statement as it provides needed context.
> 
> Also, if white Liberals are the worst threat to Black men....why does the Democratic Party vote them into elected positions at 25x the rate of white conservatives?
Click to expand...

Malcolm X said: “The worst enemy that the Negro have is this white man that runs around here drooling at the mouth professing to love Negros and calling himself a liberal, and it is following these white liberals that has perpetuated problems that Negros have. If the Negro wasn’t taken, tricked or deceived by the white liberal, then Negros would get together and solve our own problems. I only cite these things to show you that in America, the history of the white liberal has been nothing but a series of trickery designed to make Negros think that the white liberal was going to solve our problems. Our problems will never be solved by the white man.”


----------



## BS Filter

IM2 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks eat too much, and it's still whiteys fault
> 
> 
> 
> Next you'll be saying they have cooties. You're such a childish little racist, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When are you leftists going to demand Blacks to knock off the gangsta rap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably when little white kids quit buying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you listen to it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't unless I'm waiting at a red light next to some silly kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, it's just white boys listening to gangster rap, huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When do you righties demand whites to knock off the death metal?
> 
> Seems like you're opposed to blacks having first amendment rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, But you are.
Click to expand...

Malcolm X said: “The worst enemy that the Negro have is this white man that runs around here drooling at the mouth professing to love Negros and calling himself a liberal, and it is following these white liberals that has perpetuated problems that Negros have. If the Negro wasn’t taken, tricked or deceived by the white liberal, then Negros would get together and solve our own problems. I only cite these things to show you that in America, the history of the white liberal has been nothing but a series of trickery designed to make Negros think that the white liberal was going to solve our problems. Our problems will never be solved by the white man.”


----------



## BS Filter

Malcolm X said: “The worst enemy that the Negro have is this white man that runs around here drooling at the mouth professing to love Negros and calling himself a liberal, and it is following these white liberals that has perpetuated problems that Negros have. If the Negro wasn’t taken, tricked or deceived by the white liberal, then Negros would get together and solve our own problems. I only cite these things to show you that in America, the history of the white liberal has been nothing but a series of trickery designed to make Negros think that the white liberal was going to solve our problems. Our problems will never be solved by the white man.”


----------



## BS Filter

otto105 said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha whitecommunity invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! that was sure a long, long post!
> 
> Of course, I didn't bother to read it.
> 
> You want to be equal to us, just don't have any more crimes than white people do. That's it. That will win what you want. Percentage of population: NO MORE CRIMES THAN WE DO.
> 
> If you can't manage that, we know what to think about you. And it ain't good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "equal to us"?
> 
> Fucking racist.
> 
> Everyone is equal by birthright. Funny how white maga guy claims to be able to complete equally with everyone, but uses white privilege to make the rules of play.
Click to expand...

Malcolm X said: “The worst enemy that the Negro have is this white man that runs around here drooling at the mouth professing to love Negros and calling himself a liberal, and it is following these white liberals that has perpetuated problems that Negros have. If the Negro wasn’t taken, tricked or deceived by the white liberal, then Negros would get together and solve our own problems. I only cite these things to show you that in America, the history of the white liberal has been nothing but a series of trickery designed to make Negros think that the white liberal was going to solve our problems. Our problems will never be solved by the white man.”


----------



## IM2

Circe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha whitecommunity invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! that was sure a long, long post!
> 
> Of course, I didn't bother to read it.
> 
> You want to be equal to us, just don't have any more crimes than white people do. That's it. That will win what you want. Percentage of population: NO MORE CRIMES THAN WE DO.
> 
> If you can't manage that, we know what to think about you. And it ain't good.
Click to expand...

We already do that.

Earn to read the facts, because you would read every word and suggest other blacks read it if I was a sellout and posted some Uncle Thoman Sowell.


----------



## IM2

BS Filter said:


> Malcolm X said: “The worst enemy that the Negro have is this white man that runs around here drooling at the mouth professing to love Negros and calling himself a liberal, and it is following these white liberals that has perpetuated problems that Negros have. If the Negro wasn’t taken, tricked or deceived by the white liberal, then Negros would get together and solve our own problems. I only cite these things to show you that in America, the history of the white liberal has been nothing but a series of trickery designed to make Negros think that the white liberal was going to solve our problems. Our problems will never be solved by the white man.”


White boy, I know what Malcolm X said in 1964.  This is what he would say right now:

*“Times have changed and the worst enemy that the Negro has today is this white man that runs around here drooling at the mouth professing to love Negros and claims to be calling out liberals. Following these white conservatives will continue perpetuating problems that Negros have. The Negro cannot be taken, tricked or deceived by the white conservatives, and must continue to get together and solve our own problems. I only cite these things to show you that in 21st Century America, the history of the white conservative has been nothing but a series of trickery designed to make Negros think that the white liberal is the one with the problem. Our problems will never be solved by the white man, liberal or conservative.”*


----------



## IM2

horselightning said:


> Why do blacks think they know what goes on in  white american? goes both ways.


No, it does not go both ways. There is no place a black person lives where they don't interact with whites. And the school system teaches a eurocetroc curriculum ran mostly by whites. The information we get via the media, most books etc., talk about things from the perspective of whites. The fact is, we know more about what goes on in the white community than you do ours and thats becaue whites only cover or report certain things that happen in our community. This is why you have newspapers like the KC Star apologizing to the black community in the KC Metro Area.


----------



## horselightning

Funny blacks always draw info from past to  explain the present. how about dealing with now.


----------



## IM2

horselightning said:


> Funny blacks always draw info from past to  explain the present. how about dealing with now.


You draw from the constitution that was written in the past. I am talking about today.  Stop lying to yourself.


----------



## BS Filter

IM2 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Malcolm X said: “The worst enemy that the Negro have is this white man that runs around here drooling at the mouth professing to love Negros and calling himself a liberal, and it is following these white liberals that has perpetuated problems that Negros have. If the Negro wasn’t taken, tricked or deceived by the white liberal, then Negros would get together and solve our own problems. I only cite these things to show you that in America, the history of the white liberal has been nothing but a series of trickery designed to make Negros think that the white liberal was going to solve our problems. Our problems will never be solved by the white man.”
> 
> 
> 
> White boy, I know what Malcolm X said in 1964.  This is what he would say right now:
> 
> *“Times have changed and the worst enemy that the Negro has today is this white man that runs around here drooling at the mouth professing to love Negros and claims to be calling out liberals. Following these white conservatives will continue perpetuating problems that Negros have. The Negro cannot be taken, tricked or deceived by the white conservatives, and must continue to get together and solve our own problems. I only cite these things to show you that in 21st Century America, the history of the white conservative has been nothing but a series of trickery designed to make Negros think that the white liberal is the one with the problem. Our problems will never be solved by the white man, liberal or conservative.”*
Click to expand...

You're insane to make up quotes for someone who is deceased.  You really should get help.


----------



## BS Filter

IM2 said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny blacks always draw info from past to  explain the present. how about dealing with now.
> 
> 
> 
> You draw from the constitution that was written in the past. I am talking about today.  Stop lying to yourself.
Click to expand...

Yet, you think you have the right to make up quotes for dead people.  You're very sick.


----------



## IM2

*"Both the Nixon and Reagan administrators, with the support of the Burger and Rehnquist supreme courts executed two significant tasks to crush the promise embedded in the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and the Voting Rights Act of 1965. The first was to redefine what the movement was really "about" with centuries of oppression and brutality reduced to the harmless  symbolism of a bus seat and water fountain."   *

Dr Carol Anderson


----------



## IM2

BS Filter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Malcolm X said: “The worst enemy that the Negro have is this white man that runs around here drooling at the mouth professing to love Negros and calling himself a liberal, and it is following these white liberals that has perpetuated problems that Negros have. If the Negro wasn’t taken, tricked or deceived by the white liberal, then Negros would get together and solve our own problems. I only cite these things to show you that in America, the history of the white liberal has been nothing but a series of trickery designed to make Negros think that the white liberal was going to solve our problems. Our problems will never be solved by the white man.”
> 
> 
> 
> White boy, I know what Malcolm X said in 1964.  This is what he would say right now:
> 
> *“Times have changed and the worst enemy that the Negro has today is this white man that runs around here drooling at the mouth professing to love Negros and claims to be calling out liberals. Following these white conservatives will continue perpetuating problems that Negros have. The Negro cannot be taken, tricked or deceived by the white conservatives, and must continue to get together and solve our own problems. I only cite these things to show you that in 21st Century America, the history of the white conservative has been nothing but a series of trickery designed to make Negros think that the white liberal is the one with the problem. Our problems will never be solved by the white man, liberal or conservative.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're insane to make up quotes for someone who is deceased.  You really should get help.
Click to expand...

Your gaslighting won't work. You are  misquotng Malcolm X over and over knowing that what you are saying is bullshit. That's lunacy. I know what X stood for and know good and damn well he would not support the right wing. He did not support the rght wing when it was democrat-dixiecrat defenders of the confederacy then, and he would not support the republican defenders of the confederacy today.

And that's why I  can post up those words.


----------



## IM2

BS Filter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny blacks always draw info from past to  explain the present. how about dealing with now.
> 
> 
> 
> You draw from the constitution that was written in the past. I am talking about today.  Stop lying to yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet, you think you have the right to make up quotes for dead people.  You're very sick.
Click to expand...

I know what X stood for. You're making up a Malcolm X that did not exist. You're extremy sick. You suffer from psychosis.


----------



## MisterBeale

There is no "white America," there is no "black America," and anyone that has the belief that there is?

THEY ARE THE PROBLEM.


----------



## BS Filter

IM2 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Malcolm X said: “The worst enemy that the Negro have is this white man that runs around here drooling at the mouth professing to love Negros and calling himself a liberal, and it is following these white liberals that has perpetuated problems that Negros have. If the Negro wasn’t taken, tricked or deceived by the white liberal, then Negros would get together and solve our own problems. I only cite these things to show you that in America, the history of the white liberal has been nothing but a series of trickery designed to make Negros think that the white liberal was going to solve our problems. Our problems will never be solved by the white man.”
> 
> 
> 
> White boy, I know what Malcolm X said in 1964.  This is what he would say right now:
> 
> *“Times have changed and the worst enemy that the Negro has today is this white man that runs around here drooling at the mouth professing to love Negros and claims to be calling out liberals. Following these white conservatives will continue perpetuating problems that Negros have. The Negro cannot be taken, tricked or deceived by the white conservatives, and must continue to get together and solve our own problems. I only cite these things to show you that in 21st Century America, the history of the white conservative has been nothing but a series of trickery designed to make Negros think that the white liberal is the one with the problem. Our problems will never be solved by the white man, liberal or conservative.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're insane to make up quotes for someone who is deceased.  You really should get help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your gaslighting won't work. You are  misquotng Malcolm X over and over knowing that what you are saying is bullshit. That's lunacy. I know what X stood for and know good and damn well he would not support the right wing. He did not support the rght wing when it was democrat-dixiecrat defenders of the confederacy then, and he would not support the republican defenders of the confederacy today.
> 
> And that's why I  can post up those words.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm sure he would be ecstatic with all the Black people shooting each other.


----------



## Circe

IM2 said:


> Earn to read the facts, because you would read every word and suggest other blacks read it if I was a sellout and posted some Uncle Thoman Sowell.



"Earn" to read? I think you need to Learn to write in English.

Uncle Thoman? Who is that? 

Sheeeeeeeesh, this kind of carelessness, no effort put in at all, and they wonder why we don't respect them.


----------



## Flash

As a White man I pretty well know what the problems are in the Black Community.

1.  Too many of them are on welfare.

2.  They commit a tremendous amount of crime way out of proportion to their demographics.

3.  There is high drug use.

4.  They don't take care of their families.

5.  They continue to vote for Democrats that do nothing for them.

6.  They have been brainwashed by Liberals to have a victim's mentality instead of taking personal responsibility for their own actions.


----------



## The Purge

Unfortunately, there are many blacks that feel empowered when they can spew hatred and use 150 year old inequality to promote a FAILED human trait. You see several in this thread.


----------



## BS Filter

Circe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earn to read the facts, because you would read every word and suggest other blacks read it if I was a sellout and posted some Uncle Thoman Sowell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Earn" to read? I think you need to Learn to write in English.
> 
> Uncle Thoman? Who is that?
> 
> Sheeeeeeeesh, this kind of carelessness, no effort put in at all, and they wonder why we don't respect them.
Click to expand...

It's their culture.   Education isn't encouraged because they're accused of "acting white".


----------



## BULLDOG

Flash said:


> As a White man I pretty well know what the problems are in the Black Community.
> 
> 1.  Too many of them are on welfare.
> 
> 2.  They commit a tremendous amount of crime way out of proportion to their demographics.
> 
> 3.  There is high drug use.
> 
> 4.  They don't take care of their families.
> 
> 5.  They continue to vote for Democrats that do nothing for them.
> 
> 6.  They have been brainwashed by Liberals to have a victim's mentality instead of taking personal responsibility for their own actions.


You keep preaching your truth brother.  I'm sure you will soon convince all those black people that they are too stupid to know which party works for them, and will race to become republican. What could go wrong?


----------



## Flash

BULLDOG said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a White man I pretty well know what the problems are in the Black Community.
> 
> 1.  Too many of them are on welfare.
> 
> 2.  They commit a tremendous amount of crime way out of proportion to their demographics.
> 
> 3.  There is high drug use.
> 
> 4.  They don't take care of their families.
> 
> 5.  They continue to vote for Democrats that do nothing for them.
> 
> 6.  They have been brainwashed by Liberals to have a victim's mentality instead of taking personal responsibility for their own actions.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep preaching your truth brother.  I'm sure you will soon convince all those black people that they are too stupid to know which party works for them, and will race to become republican. What could go wrong?
Click to expand...



Black people need to stop being shitheads and lackeys for the Democrats.  Until they can do that then they will pretty much continue to be the scum of this country.


----------



## BULLDOG

Flash said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a White man I pretty well know what the problems are in the Black Community.
> 
> 1.  Too many of them are on welfare.
> 
> 2.  They commit a tremendous amount of crime way out of proportion to their demographics.
> 
> 3.  There is high drug use.
> 
> 4.  They don't take care of their families.
> 
> 5.  They continue to vote for Democrats that do nothing for them.
> 
> 6.  They have been brainwashed by Liberals to have a victim's mentality instead of taking personal responsibility for their own actions.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep preaching your truth brother.  I'm sure you will soon convince all those black people that they are too stupid to know which party works for them, and will race to become republican. What could go wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Black people need to stop being shitheads and lackeys for the Democrats.  Until they can do that then they will pretty much continue to be the scum of this country.
Click to expand...

Post often. Your opinion of black folks helps them choose which party they support more than you think.


----------



## BS Filter

BULLDOG said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a White man I pretty well know what the problems are in the Black Community.
> 
> 1.  Too many of them are on welfare.
> 
> 2.  They commit a tremendous amount of crime way out of proportion to their demographics.
> 
> 3.  There is high drug use.
> 
> 4.  They don't take care of their families.
> 
> 5.  They continue to vote for Democrats that do nothing for them.
> 
> 6.  They have been brainwashed by Liberals to have a victim's mentality instead of taking personal responsibility for their own actions.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep preaching your truth brother.  I'm sure you will soon convince all those black people that they are too stupid to know which party works for them, and will race to become republican. What could go wrong?
Click to expand...

A political party should work for everyone, not be a nanny.


----------



## BS Filter

BULLDOG said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a White man I pretty well know what the problems are in the Black Community.
> 
> 1.  Too many of them are on welfare.
> 
> 2.  They commit a tremendous amount of crime way out of proportion to their demographics.
> 
> 3.  There is high drug use.
> 
> 4.  They don't take care of their families.
> 
> 5.  They continue to vote for Democrats that do nothing for them.
> 
> 6.  They have been brainwashed by Liberals to have a victim's mentality instead of taking personal responsibility for their own actions.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep preaching your truth brother.  I'm sure you will soon convince all those black people that they are too stupid to know which party works for them, and will race to become republican. What could go wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Black people need to stop being shitheads and lackeys for the Democrats.  Until they can do that then they will pretty much continue to be the scum of this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post often. Your opinion of black folks helps them choose which party they support more than you think.
Click to expand...

Malcolm X said: “The worst enemy that the Negro have is this white man that runs around here drooling at the mouth professing to love Negros and calling himself a liberal, and it is following these white liberals that has perpetuated problems that Negros have. If the Negro wasn’t taken, tricked or deceived by the white liberal, then Negros would get together and solve our own problems. I only cite these things to show you that in America, the history of the white liberal has been nothing but a series of trickery designed to make Negros think that the white liberal was going to solve our problems. Our problems will never be solved by the white man.”


----------



## BULLDOG

BS Filter said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a White man I pretty well know what the problems are in the Black Community.
> 
> 1.  Too many of them are on welfare.
> 
> 2.  They commit a tremendous amount of crime way out of proportion to their demographics.
> 
> 3.  There is high drug use.
> 
> 4.  They don't take care of their families.
> 
> 5.  They continue to vote for Democrats that do nothing for them.
> 
> 6.  They have been brainwashed by Liberals to have a victim's mentality instead of taking personal responsibility for their own actions.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep preaching your truth brother.  I'm sure you will soon convince all those black people that they are too stupid to know which party works for them, and will race to become republican. What could go wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A political party should work for everyone, not be a nanny.
Click to expand...

Nobody can say the right is trying to look after black people. The alt-right and white supremacists don't seem to have that problem.


----------



## marvin martian

IM2 said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you finally figure out it's LEFT wing whites who keep telling you this, you'll be getting somewhere.  They hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Left wing whites aren't telling me a motherfucking thing. 60 yeas so far of living while blacks has.
Click to expand...


Joe Biden: "If you support Trump and not me, then you ain't black!"

Joe Biden controls whether or not you're black, boy, so just sit down and shut up.


----------



## BULLDOG

BS Filter said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a White man I pretty well know what the problems are in the Black Community.
> 
> 1.  Too many of them are on welfare.
> 
> 2.  They commit a tremendous amount of crime way out of proportion to their demographics.
> 
> 3.  There is high drug use.
> 
> 4.  They don't take care of their families.
> 
> 5.  They continue to vote for Democrats that do nothing for them.
> 
> 6.  They have been brainwashed by Liberals to have a victim's mentality instead of taking personal responsibility for their own actions.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep preaching your truth brother.  I'm sure you will soon convince all those black people that they are too stupid to know which party works for them, and will race to become republican. What could go wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Black people need to stop being shitheads and lackeys for the Democrats.  Until they can do that then they will pretty much continue to be the scum of this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post often. Your opinion of black folks helps them choose which party they support more than you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Malcolm X said: “The worst enemy that the Negro have is this white man that runs around here drooling at the mouth professing to love Negros and calling himself a liberal, and it is following these white liberals that has perpetuated problems that Negros have. If the Negro wasn’t taken, tricked or deceived by the white liberal, then Negros would get together and solve our own problems. I only cite these things to show you that in America, the history of the white liberal has been nothing but a series of trickery designed to make Negros think that the white liberal was going to solve our problems. Our problems will never be solved by the white man.”
Click to expand...

I would bet a lot of money that you know very little about Malcom X


----------



## Correll

BULLDOG said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a White man I pretty well know what the problems are in the Black Community.
> 
> 1.  Too many of them are on welfare.
> 
> 2.  They commit a tremendous amount of crime way out of proportion to their demographics.
> 
> 3.  There is high drug use.
> 
> 4.  They don't take care of their families.
> 
> 5.  They continue to vote for Democrats that do nothing for them.
> 
> 6.  They have been brainwashed by Liberals to have a victim's mentality instead of taking personal responsibility for their own actions.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep preaching your truth brother.  I'm sure you will soon convince all those black people that they are too stupid to know which party works for them, and will race to become republican. What could go wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A political party should work for everyone, not be a nanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody can say the right is trying to look after black people. The alt-right and white supremacists don't seem to have that problem.
Click to expand...



What  problem? Working for everyone?


Depends how you define the "alt right".

Lots of groups lumped in there that are have ideologies or ideas that would work just fine "for everyone".


----------



## Flash

BULLDOG said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a White man I pretty well know what the problems are in the Black Community.
> 
> 1.  Too many of them are on welfare.
> 
> 2.  They commit a tremendous amount of crime way out of proportion to their demographics.
> 
> 3.  There is high drug use.
> 
> 4.  They don't take care of their families.
> 
> 5.  They continue to vote for Democrats that do nothing for them.
> 
> 6.  They have been brainwashed by Liberals to have a victim's mentality instead of taking personal responsibility for their own actions.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep preaching your truth brother.  I'm sure you will soon convince all those black people that they are too stupid to know which party works for them, and will race to become republican. What could go wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Black people need to stop being shitheads and lackeys for the Democrats.  Until they can do that then they will pretty much continue to be the scum of this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post often. Your opinion of black folks helps them choose which party they support more than you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Malcolm X said: “The worst enemy that the Negro have is this white man that runs around here drooling at the mouth professing to love Negros and calling himself a liberal, and it is following these white liberals that has perpetuated problems that Negros have. If the Negro wasn’t taken, tricked or deceived by the white liberal, then Negros would get together and solve our own problems. I only cite these things to show you that in America, the history of the white liberal has been nothing but a series of trickery designed to make Negros think that the white liberal was going to solve our problems. Our problems will never be solved by the white man.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would bet a lot of money that you know very little about Malcom X
Click to expand...



He knows more about Malcom X than you stupid Moon Bats know about Economics, History, Climate Science, Ethics, Biology or the Constitution.


----------



## BS Filter

BULLDOG said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a White man I pretty well know what the problems are in the Black Community.
> 
> 1.  Too many of them are on welfare.
> 
> 2.  They commit a tremendous amount of crime way out of proportion to their demographics.
> 
> 3.  There is high drug use.
> 
> 4.  They don't take care of their families.
> 
> 5.  They continue to vote for Democrats that do nothing for them.
> 
> 6.  They have been brainwashed by Liberals to have a victim's mentality instead of taking personal responsibility for their own actions.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep preaching your truth brother.  I'm sure you will soon convince all those black people that they are too stupid to know which party works for them, and will race to become republican. What could go wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A political party should work for everyone, not be a nanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody can say the right is trying to look after black people. The alt-right and white supremacists don't seem to have that problem.
Click to expand...

Why should a political party "look after" Black people?


----------



## BS Filter

BULLDOG said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a White man I pretty well know what the problems are in the Black Community.
> 
> 1.  Too many of them are on welfare.
> 
> 2.  They commit a tremendous amount of crime way out of proportion to their demographics.
> 
> 3.  There is high drug use.
> 
> 4.  They don't take care of their families.
> 
> 5.  They continue to vote for Democrats that do nothing for them.
> 
> 6.  They have been brainwashed by Liberals to have a victim's mentality instead of taking personal responsibility for their own actions.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep preaching your truth brother.  I'm sure you will soon convince all those black people that they are too stupid to know which party works for them, and will race to become republican. What could go wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Black people need to stop being shitheads and lackeys for the Democrats.  Until they can do that then they will pretty much continue to be the scum of this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post often. Your opinion of black folks helps them choose which party they support more than you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Malcolm X said: “The worst enemy that the Negro have is this white man that runs around here drooling at the mouth professing to love Negros and calling himself a liberal, and it is following these white liberals that has perpetuated problems that Negros have. If the Negro wasn’t taken, tricked or deceived by the white liberal, then Negros would get together and solve our own problems. I only cite these things to show you that in America, the history of the white liberal has been nothing but a series of trickery designed to make Negros think that the white liberal was going to solve our problems. Our problems will never be solved by the white man.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would bet a lot of money that you know very little about Malcom X
Click to expand...

You're a fucking idiot.


----------



## otto105

BS Filter said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a White man I pretty well know what the problems are in the Black Community.
> 
> 1.  Too many of them are on welfare.
> 
> 2.  They commit a tremendous amount of crime way out of proportion to their demographics.
> 
> 3.  There is high drug use.
> 
> 4.  They don't take care of their families.
> 
> 5.  They continue to vote for Democrats that do nothing for them.
> 
> 6.  They have been brainwashed by Liberals to have a victim's mentality instead of taking personal responsibility for their own actions.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep preaching your truth brother.  I'm sure you will soon convince all those black people that they are too stupid to know which party works for them, and will race to become republican. What could go wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Black people need to stop being shitheads and lackeys for the Democrats.  Until they can do that then they will pretty much continue to be the scum of this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post often. Your opinion of black folks helps them choose which party they support more than you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Malcolm X said: “The worst enemy that the Negro have is this white man that runs around here drooling at the mouth professing to love Negros and calling himself a liberal, and it is following these white liberals that has perpetuated problems that Negros have. If the Negro wasn’t taken, tricked or deceived by the white liberal, then Negros would get together and solve our own problems. I only cite these things to show you that in America, the history of the white liberal has been nothing but a series of trickery designed to make Negros think that the white liberal was going to solve our problems. Our problems will never be solved by the white man.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would bet a lot of money that you know very little about Malcom X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a fucking idiot.
Click to expand...

I too judge people by the worst of them, so all white people live in trailer parks doing opioids causing tooth/hearing loss while bitching about inner city people not having a job....just like them.


----------



## BS Filter

otto105 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a White man I pretty well know what the problems are in the Black Community.
> 
> 1.  Too many of them are on welfare.
> 
> 2.  They commit a tremendous amount of crime way out of proportion to their demographics.
> 
> 3.  There is high drug use.
> 
> 4.  They don't take care of their families.
> 
> 5.  They continue to vote for Democrats that do nothing for them.
> 
> 6.  They have been brainwashed by Liberals to have a victim's mentality instead of taking personal responsibility for their own actions.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep preaching your truth brother.  I'm sure you will soon convince all those black people that they are too stupid to know which party works for them, and will race to become republican. What could go wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Black people need to stop being shitheads and lackeys for the Democrats.  Until they can do that then they will pretty much continue to be the scum of this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post often. Your opinion of black folks helps them choose which party they support more than you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Malcolm X said: “The worst enemy that the Negro have is this white man that runs around here drooling at the mouth professing to love Negros and calling himself a liberal, and it is following these white liberals that has perpetuated problems that Negros have. If the Negro wasn’t taken, tricked or deceived by the white liberal, then Negros would get together and solve our own problems. I only cite these things to show you that in America, the history of the white liberal has been nothing but a series of trickery designed to make Negros think that the white liberal was going to solve our problems. Our problems will never be solved by the white man.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would bet a lot of money that you know very little about Malcom X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I too judge people by the worst of them, so all white people live in trailer parks doing opioids causing tooth/hearing loss while bitching about inner city people not having a job....just like them.
Click to expand...

Why were there 48 people shot in Chicago last weekend?  None were shot by cops. Why is this happening in a city totally governed by Democrats?


----------



## otto105

marvin martian said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you finally figure out it's LEFT wing whites who keep telling you this, you'll be getting somewhere.  They hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Left wing whites aren't telling me a motherfucking thing. 60 yeas so far of living while blacks has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joe Biden: "If you support Trump and not me, then you ain't black!"
> 
> Joe Biden controls whether or not you're black, boy, so just sit down and shut up.
Click to expand...

How does he do that?


----------



## otto105

BS Filter said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a White man I pretty well know what the problems are in the Black Community.
> 
> 1.  Too many of them are on welfare.
> 
> 2.  They commit a tremendous amount of crime way out of proportion to their demographics.
> 
> 3.  There is high drug use.
> 
> 4.  They don't take care of their families.
> 
> 5.  They continue to vote for Democrats that do nothing for them.
> 
> 6.  They have been brainwashed by Liberals to have a victim's mentality instead of taking personal responsibility for their own actions.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep preaching your truth brother.  I'm sure you will soon convince all those black people that they are too stupid to know which party works for them, and will race to become republican. What could go wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Black people need to stop being shitheads and lackeys for the Democrats.  Until they can do that then they will pretty much continue to be the scum of this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post often. Your opinion of black folks helps them choose which party they support more than you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Malcolm X said: “The worst enemy that the Negro have is this white man that runs around here drooling at the mouth professing to love Negros and calling himself a liberal, and it is following these white liberals that has perpetuated problems that Negros have. If the Negro wasn’t taken, tricked or deceived by the white liberal, then Negros would get together and solve our own problems. I only cite these things to show you that in America, the history of the white liberal has been nothing but a series of trickery designed to make Negros think that the white liberal was going to solve our problems. Our problems will never be solved by the white man.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would bet a lot of money that you know very little about Malcom X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I too judge people by the worst of them, so all white people live in trailer parks doing opioids causing tooth/hearing loss while bitching about inner city people not having a job....just like them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why were there 45 people of color shot in Chicago last weekend?
Click to expand...

How many white people were shot over the weekend?


----------



## otto105

BS Filter said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a White man I pretty well know what the problems are in the Black Community.
> 
> 1.  Too many of them are on welfare.
> 
> 2.  They commit a tremendous amount of crime way out of proportion to their demographics.
> 
> 3.  There is high drug use.
> 
> 4.  They don't take care of their families.
> 
> 5.  They continue to vote for Democrats that do nothing for them.
> 
> 6.  They have been brainwashed by Liberals to have a victim's mentality instead of taking personal responsibility for their own actions.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep preaching your truth brother.  I'm sure you will soon convince all those black people that they are too stupid to know which party works for them, and will race to become republican. What could go wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Black people need to stop being shitheads and lackeys for the Democrats.  Until they can do that then they will pretty much continue to be the scum of this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post often. Your opinion of black folks helps them choose which party they support more than you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Malcolm X said: “The worst enemy that the Negro have is this white man that runs around here drooling at the mouth professing to love Negros and calling himself a liberal, and it is following these white liberals that has perpetuated problems that Negros have. If the Negro wasn’t taken, tricked or deceived by the white liberal, then Negros would get together and solve our own problems. I only cite these things to show you that in America, the history of the white liberal has been nothing but a series of trickery designed to make Negros think that the white liberal was going to solve our problems. Our problems will never be solved by the white man.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would bet a lot of money that you know very little about Malcom X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I too judge people by the worst of them, so all white people live in trailer parks doing opioids causing tooth/hearing loss while bitching about inner city people not having a job....just like them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why were there 45 people of color shot in Chicago last weekend?
Click to expand...

Drugs?


----------



## BS Filter

otto105 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a White man I pretty well know what the problems are in the Black Community.
> 
> 1.  Too many of them are on welfare.
> 
> 2.  They commit a tremendous amount of crime way out of proportion to their demographics.
> 
> 3.  There is high drug use.
> 
> 4.  They don't take care of their families.
> 
> 5.  They continue to vote for Democrats that do nothing for them.
> 
> 6.  They have been brainwashed by Liberals to have a victim's mentality instead of taking personal responsibility for their own actions.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep preaching your truth brother.  I'm sure you will soon convince all those black people that they are too stupid to know which party works for them, and will race to become republican. What could go wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Black people need to stop being shitheads and lackeys for the Democrats.  Until they can do that then they will pretty much continue to be the scum of this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post often. Your opinion of black folks helps them choose which party they support more than you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Malcolm X said: “The worst enemy that the Negro have is this white man that runs around here drooling at the mouth professing to love Negros and calling himself a liberal, and it is following these white liberals that has perpetuated problems that Negros have. If the Negro wasn’t taken, tricked or deceived by the white liberal, then Negros would get together and solve our own problems. I only cite these things to show you that in America, the history of the white liberal has been nothing but a series of trickery designed to make Negros think that the white liberal was going to solve our problems. Our problems will never be solved by the white man.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would bet a lot of money that you know very little about Malcom X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I too judge people by the worst of them, so all white people live in trailer parks doing opioids causing tooth/hearing loss while bitching about inner city people not having a job....just like them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why were there 45 people of color shot in Chicago last weekend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drugs?
Click to expand...

Can't the government run by Democrats do anything about it?


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> Malcolm X said that in 1964. Here is what he would say now:
> 
> *“Times have changed and the worst enemy that the Negro has today is this white man that runs around here drooling at the mouth professing to love Negros and claims to be calling out liberals. Following these white conservatives will continue perpetuating problems that Negros have. The Negro cannot be taken, tricked or deceived by the white conservatives, and must continue to get together and solve our own problems. I only cite these things to show you that in 21st Century America, the history of the white conservative has been nothing but a series of trickery designed to make Negros think that the white liberal is the one with the problem. Our problems will never be solved by the white man, liberal or conservative.” -- Malcolm X, 2021*


.

If you actually listened to, or believed, what Malcom X was trying to express ... 
Then you would understand that he believed talking to White Folks about it, isn't what was necessary to actually help you accomplish anything.

*Don't get fooled by the double-speak ...* 

.​


----------



## IM2

otto105 said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you finally figure out it's LEFT wing whites who keep telling you this, you'll be getting somewhere.  They hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Left wing whites aren't telling me a motherfucking thing. 60 yeas so far of living while blacks has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joe Biden: "If you support Trump and not me, then you ain't black!"
> 
> Joe Biden controls whether or not you're black, boy, so just sit down and shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does he do that?
Click to expand...

He can't. But the mind of a racist troll will allow them to blurt out such nonsense.


----------



## IM2

*"I would bet a lot of money that you know very little about Malcom X"*

That's probably a bet you should not make

*"Why were there 45 people of color shot in Chicago last weekend?"*

Why are white men committing mass shootings 3 -4 times a week?


----------



## BS Filter

IM2 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you finally figure out it's LEFT wing whites who keep telling you this, you'll be getting somewhere.  They hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Left wing whites aren't telling me a motherfucking thing. 60 yeas so far of living while blacks has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joe Biden: "If you support Trump and not me, then you ain't black!"
> 
> Joe Biden controls whether or not you're black, boy, so just sit down and shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does he do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can't. But the mind of a racist troll will allow them to blurt out such nonsense.
Click to expand...

You voted for Biden to confirm that you're Black.  Good doggie, here's your treat....


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Malcolm X said that in 1964. Here is what he would say now:
> 
> *“Times have changed and the worst enemy that the Negro has today is this white man that runs around here drooling at the mouth professing to love Negros and claims to be calling out liberals. Following these white conservatives will continue perpetuating problems that Negros have. The Negro cannot be taken, tricked or deceived by the white conservatives, and must continue to get together and solve our own problems. I only cite these things to show you that in 21st Century America, the history of the white conservative has been nothing but a series of trickery designed to make Negros think that the white liberal is the one with the problem. Our problems will never be solved by the white man, liberal or conservative.” -- Malcolm X, 2021*
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> If you actually listened to, or believed, what Malcom X was trying to express ...
> Then you would understand that he believed talking to White Folks about it, isn't what was necessary to actually help you accomplish anything.
> 
> *Don't get fooled by the double-speak ...*
> 
> .​
Click to expand...

I know what Malcolm X was saying thank you. And I know what King was saying. The difference is that Malocolm didn't discuss the massive amount of government assistance given to whites while blacks were paying taxes.


----------



## IM2

BS Filter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you finally figure out it's LEFT wing whites who keep telling you this, you'll be getting somewhere.  They hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Left wing whites aren't telling me a motherfucking thing. 60 yeas so far of living while blacks has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joe Biden: "If you support Trump and not me, then you ain't black!"
> 
> Joe Biden controls whether or not you're black, boy, so just sit down and shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does he do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can't. But the mind of a racist troll will allow them to blurt out such nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You voted for Biden to confirm that you're Black.  Good doggie, here's your treat....
Click to expand...

Here is an example of ignorant whiteness.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> I know what Malcolm X was saying thank you. And I know what King was saying. The difference is that Malocolm didn't discuss the massive amount of government assistance given to whites while blacks were paying taxes.


.

Precisely ... Because he said that only Blacks could help themselves, not whites
He blamed blacks for looking towards the white man in the first damn place ...   

.​


----------



## BS Filter

IM2 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you finally figure out it's LEFT wing whites who keep telling you this, you'll be getting somewhere.  They hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Left wing whites aren't telling me a motherfucking thing. 60 yeas so far of living while blacks has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joe Biden: "If you support Trump and not me, then you ain't black!"
> 
> Joe Biden controls whether or not you're black, boy, so just sit down and shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does he do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can't. But the mind of a racist troll will allow them to blurt out such nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You voted for Biden to confirm that you're Black.  Good doggie, here's your treat....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is an example of ignorant whiteness.
Click to expand...

You're a good boy.  Here's your treat.


----------



## basquebromance

what the fuck? fuck off!

there are like 5 people in America who are actual white supremacists, and you can tell who they are because they wear robes and clip-clop around on horseback!


----------



## basquebromance

it's ok to be a nationalist, and it's ok to have pride in  yourself. you put either of those concepts together with being white, suddenly you're an insane Nazi bigot. No! FUCK THAT!


----------



## otto105

BS Filter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you finally figure out it's LEFT wing whites who keep telling you this, you'll be getting somewhere.  They hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Left wing whites aren't telling me a motherfucking thing. 60 yeas so far of living while blacks has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joe Biden: "If you support Trump and not me, then you ain't black!"
> 
> Joe Biden controls whether or not you're black, boy, so just sit down and shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does he do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can't. But the mind of a racist troll will allow them to blurt out such nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You voted for Biden to confirm that you're Black.  Good doggie, here's your treat....
Click to expand...

I voted for Biden because of his proposal ideas.


----------



## Rambunctious

Why Do Whites Think They Can Tell Us What The Problems in Black America Are?​
We don't....hey I got an idea....*STOP BLAMING US!!!!!! *Mabey that will work.....


----------



## BULLDOG

EMH said:


> This bigot does not speak for black people.  For his entire life, he has been showered with preferential treatment and government handouts.  He enjoys a language privilege, and he practices the very same bigotry he claims to oppose.  He is a hypocrite and a hater with his hand out.
> 
> If you hate whites, go move to Africa where the descendants of those who really did enslave your ancestors live...


Well hello there Archie. I haven't heard from you in a while. How are Edith and the kids?


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do blacks think they know what goes on in  white american? goes both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it does not go both ways. There is no place a black person lives where they don't interact with whites. And the school system teaches a eurocetroc curriculum ran mostly by whites. The information we get via the media, most books etc., talk about things from the perspective of whites. The fact is, we know more about what goes on in the white community than you do ours and thats becaue whites only cover or report certain things that happen in our community. This is why you have newspapers like the KC Star apologizing to the black community in the KC Metro Area.
Click to expand...

The only thing you see from a white persons prospective is the negativity your own warped brain manifests. What do you think should change in school curriculum? I am sure history is on your list, you want your version of history taught. What else? You cannot deny that many black communities are dangerous, even black people say so, so whites aren’t imagining it.


----------



## BS Filter

otto105 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you finally figure out it's LEFT wing whites who keep telling you this, you'll be getting somewhere.  They hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Left wing whites aren't telling me a motherfucking thing. 60 yeas so far of living while blacks has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joe Biden: "If you support Trump and not me, then you ain't black!"
> 
> Joe Biden controls whether or not you're black, boy, so just sit down and shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does he do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can't. But the mind of a racist troll will allow them to blurt out such nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You voted for Biden to confirm that you're Black.  Good doggie, here's your treat....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I voted for Biden because of his proposal ideas.
Click to expand...

He didn't campaign.  You voted for Biden because he's a Democrat.


----------



## flacaltenn

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*



was completely UNAWARE there was a "white america" or "Black America"..  I mean you got 13 different "black cultural-news-sports" channels on Xfinity, but that doesn't make YOU a separate america. And as far as I'm aware -- statistics and math (as racist as we all know those things are) are collected for ALL of America.  And the Mayor of Chicago is SUPPOSED to represent ALL OF CHICAGO -- but SHE is trying to CHANGE all of that.. 

So when people get KILLED -- either by Covid, the cops or each other -- WE ALL KNOW IT.. And you dont seem to know any more about those dead than I do -- right???? 

And you GREATLY confused.  "Education level" is a poor way to predict job success or employment status,. Especially NOW when HAVING A DEGREE matters less than it ever did..  So all that giant mountain of shit dump that you did above would take 17 Hercules to clean that stable.. 

The fact is -- the SAME REASON blacks dont' put a PREMIUM on academics and many WASTE that experience with the help of far left teachers who want EQUAL OUTCOMES, not EQUAL OPPORTUNITY and help lower expectations for kids with black skin -- is the SAME REASON that differ "HS grads" will STAY employed or progress or GAIN SKILLS in the workforce.. Because they live in war zones with phony academics stoking division and lowering the expectations for success.

If you simply came at me and said "WE GOT THIS HANDLED" and DEMONSTRATED that YOU KNEW how to GET TO EQUAL OUTCOMES without the whining -- I'd trust you and back off. But you dont.. You simply want to ignore the obvious problems and SUPPORT the DASTARDLY CRAP like CRT and EQUITY instead of EQUALITY..  Do you even understand THAT difference? 

Any group with a HS degree is gonna vary in skills and talents and motivations. Same with college undergrads. ESPECIALLY when their degree is in "cultural studies" and clouded by the lowering of expectations for what pittance of an education they received..  See for instance -- AOC and her "economics degree" from Boston College...


----------



## IM2

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was completely UNAWARE there was a "white america" or "Black America"..  I mean you got 13 different "black cultural-news-sports" channels on Xfinity, but that doesn't make YOU a separate america. And as far as I'm aware -- statistics and math (as racist as we all know those things are) are collected for ALL of America.  And the Mayor of Chicago is SUPPOSED to represent ALL OF CHICAGO -- but SHE is trying to CHANGE all of that..
> 
> So when people get KILLED -- either by Covid, the cops or each other -- WE ALL KNOW IT.. And you dont seem to know any more about those dead than I do -- right????
> 
> And you GREATLY confused.  "Education level" is a poor way to predict job success or employment status,. Especially NOW when HAVING A DEGREE matters less than it ever did..  So all that giant mountain of shit dump that you did above would take 17 Hercules to clean that stable..
> 
> The fact is -- the SAME REASON blacks dont' put a PREMIUM on academics and many WASTE that experience with the help of far left teachers who want EQUAL OUTCOMES, not EQUAL OPPORTUNITY and help lower expectations for kids with black skin -- is the SAME REASON that differ "HS grads" will STAY employed or progress or GAIN SKILLS in the workforce.. Because they live in war zones with phony academics stoking division and lowering the expectations for success.
> 
> If you simply came at me and said "WE GOT THIS HANDLED" and DEMONSTRATED that YOU KNEW how to GET TO EQUAL OUTCOMES without the whining -- I'd trust you and back off. But you dont.. You simply want to ignore the obvious problems and SUPPORT the DASTARDLY CRAP like CRT and EQUITY instead of EQUALITY..  Do you even understand THAT difference?
> 
> Any group with a HS degree is gonna vary in skills and talents and motivations. Same with college undergrads. ESPECIALLY when their degree is in "cultural studies" and clouded by the lowering of expectations for what pittance of an education they received..  See for instance -- AOC and her "economics degree" from Boston College...
Click to expand...


The Mayor of Chicago is still the Mayor of all Chicago. That doesn't change because she talks to reporters of color. Perhaps more people of color should be hired in the media, which is the point Mayor Lightfoot is making. Flacaltenn I know I am right and you are looking for reasons to deny. All you have are excuses. Mountains of studies, books, and legal cases show that your opinion is wrong. You don't even really know what CRT is and you have no concept of equality. Everybody black is not graduating in cultural studies and your racist presumption of lowering of expectations doesn't include the 200 years whites were allowed to enter college just because they are white, decades of whites and Asians cheating on entrance exams and legacy admissions not based on qualifications.

As usual, I get a bullshit opinion full of racism that makes no sense. Whites have whined for 245 years, so take your lecture and shove it up your white ---. ..


----------



## IM2

BS Filter said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you finally figure out it's LEFT wing whites who keep telling you this, you'll be getting somewhere.  They hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Left wing whites aren't telling me a motherfucking thing. 60 yeas so far of living while blacks has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joe Biden: "If you support Trump and not me, then you ain't black!"
> 
> Joe Biden controls whether or not you're black, boy, so just sit down and shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does he do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can't. But the mind of a racist troll will allow them to blurt out such nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You voted for Biden to confirm that you're Black.  Good doggie, here's your treat....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I voted for Biden because of his proposal ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't campaign.  You voted for Biden because he's a Democrat.
Click to expand...

Yes he did campaign. He just didn't hold COVID death rallies.


----------



## IM2

Rambunctious said:


> Why Do Whites Think They Can Tell Us What The Problems in Black America Are?​
> We don't....hey I got an idea....*STOP BLAMING US!!!!!! *Mabey that will work.....


*As long as racists like you stand in the way of our progress you will be held to account.*


----------



## IM2

basquebromance said:


> it's ok to be a nationalist, and it's ok to have pride in  yourself. you put either of those concepts together with being white, suddenly you're an insane Nazi bigot. No! FUCK THAT!


White nationalism has included the forcible oppression of others. Meanwhile white ethnic groups have all kinds of celebrations. So stop whining.


----------



## IM2

basquebromance said:


> what the fuck? fuck off!
> 
> there are like 5 people in America who are actual white supremacists, and you can tell who they are because they wear robes and clip-clop around on horseback!


Wrong. There are more than that in this thread. A poll done not long ago said 31 percent of whites hold white supremacists views. It was done by IPSOS. Thats about 77 million people. Another one said 9 percent which equates to 22-23 million. Both are larger numbers than 5.

White supremacists do go around today wearing hoods and robes. They wear suits and ties. Some are republicans in congress making law.


----------



## flacaltenn

IM2 said:


> The Mayor of Chicago is still the Mayor of all Chicago. That doesn't change because she talks to reporters of color.




YOU make the rules now?? What would you say if a WHITE MAYOR (or Repub) mayor of one of Americas FORMERLY great cities flat out REJECTED talking to BLACK REPORTERS en masse??  Would that be WRONG? Of course it would.. So - your RULE IS SHIT.. 

Everything you say and think and do is now taken from the "segregationist handbook" of the Dem party that brought you real grief, pain and sorrow.. You don't even understand why Lightfoot cant pull that race card out of her ass and get a pass.. 

I told you YEARS AGO, that if you wanted to use the tactics of the white supremacists -- (like many of CRT and Equity-not-Equality Marxist cult leaders of your "black revolution" are NOW doing) -- you'd just sink to the same level of irrelevance.  Stupid ignorant racism is like that. It will NEVER win...


----------



## BULLDOG

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Mayor of Chicago is still the Mayor of all Chicago. That doesn't change because she talks to reporters of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU make the rules now?? What would you say if a WHITE MAYOR (or Repub) mayor of one of Americas FORMERLY great cities flat out REJECTED talking to BLACK REPORTERS en masse??  Would that be WRONG? Of course it would.. So - your RULE IS SHIT..
> 
> Everything you say and think and do is now taken from the "segregationist handbook" of the Dem party that brought you real grief, pain and sorrow.. You don't even understand why Lightfoot cant pull that race card out of her ass and get a pass..
> 
> I told you YEARS AGO, that if you wanted to use the tactics of the white supremacists -- (like many of CRT and Equity-not-Equality Marxist cult leaders of your "black revolution" are NOW doing) -- you'd just sink to the same level of irrelevance.  Stupid ignorant racism is like that. It will NEVER win...
Click to expand...

You got a list of Democratic leaders who are saying she did the right thing?


----------



## RetiredGySgt

BULLDOG said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Mayor of Chicago is still the Mayor of all Chicago. That doesn't change because she talks to reporters of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU make the rules now?? What would you say if a WHITE MAYOR (or Repub) mayor of one of Americas FORMERLY great cities flat out REJECTED talking to BLACK REPORTERS en masse??  Would that be WRONG? Of course it would.. So - your RULE IS SHIT..
> 
> Everything you say and think and do is now taken from the "segregationist handbook" of the Dem party that brought you real grief, pain and sorrow.. You don't even understand why Lightfoot cant pull that race card out of her ass and get a pass..
> 
> I told you YEARS AGO, that if you wanted to use the tactics of the white supremacists -- (like many of CRT and Equity-not-Equality Marxist cult leaders of your "black revolution" are NOW doing) -- you'd just sink to the same level of irrelevance.  Stupid ignorant racism is like that. It will NEVER win...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got a list of Democratic leaders who are saying she did the right thing?
Click to expand...

I know at least one, the Mayor of DC and the rest haven't said she is wrong so they agree or are to scared to say otherwise.


----------



## BULLDOG

RetiredGySgt said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Mayor of Chicago is still the Mayor of all Chicago. That doesn't change because she talks to reporters of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU make the rules now?? What would you say if a WHITE MAYOR (or Repub) mayor of one of Americas FORMERLY great cities flat out REJECTED talking to BLACK REPORTERS en masse??  Would that be WRONG? Of course it would.. So - your RULE IS SHIT..
> 
> Everything you say and think and do is now taken from the "segregationist handbook" of the Dem party that brought you real grief, pain and sorrow.. You don't even understand why Lightfoot cant pull that race card out of her ass and get a pass..
> 
> I told you YEARS AGO, that if you wanted to use the tactics of the white supremacists -- (like many of CRT and Equity-not-Equality Marxist cult leaders of your "black revolution" are NOW doing) -- you'd just sink to the same level of irrelevance.  Stupid ignorant racism is like that. It will NEVER win...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got a list of Democratic leaders who are saying she did the right thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know at least one, the Mayor of DC and the rest haven't said she is wrong so they agree or are to scared to say otherwise.
Click to expand...

The mayor of DC said the mayor of Chicago was making a point. You and I both know she was making a point. I might add that it was a valid point. The fact that the vast majority of reporters are white males is undisputed. You may feel that doesn't cause any problems, but facts show differently. I, and probably the mayor of DC think that was probably not the best way to make that point,  but it was a valid point to make.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

BULLDOG said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Mayor of Chicago is still the Mayor of all Chicago. That doesn't change because she talks to reporters of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU make the rules now?? What would you say if a WHITE MAYOR (or Repub) mayor of one of Americas FORMERLY great cities flat out REJECTED talking to BLACK REPORTERS en masse??  Would that be WRONG? Of course it would.. So - your RULE IS SHIT..
> 
> Everything you say and think and do is now taken from the "segregationist handbook" of the Dem party that brought you real grief, pain and sorrow.. You don't even understand why Lightfoot cant pull that race card out of her ass and get a pass..
> 
> I told you YEARS AGO, that if you wanted to use the tactics of the white supremacists -- (like many of CRT and Equity-not-Equality Marxist cult leaders of your "black revolution" are NOW doing) -- you'd just sink to the same level of irrelevance.  Stupid ignorant racism is like that. It will NEVER win...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got a list of Democratic leaders who are saying she did the right thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know at least one, the Mayor of DC and the rest haven't said she is wrong so they agree or are to scared to say otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mayor of DC said the mayor of Chicago was making a point. You and I both know she was making a point. I might add that it was a valid point. The fact that the vast majority of reporters are white males is undisputed. You may feel that doesn't cause any problems, but facts show differently. I, and probably the mayor of DC think that was probably not the best way to make that point,  but it was a valid point to make.
Click to expand...


you ask I answered and the deafening silence from the left tells me all I need to know about who are the real racists.


----------



## BULLDOG

RetiredGySgt said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Mayor of Chicago is still the Mayor of all Chicago. That doesn't change because she talks to reporters of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU make the rules now?? What would you say if a WHITE MAYOR (or Repub) mayor of one of Americas FORMERLY great cities flat out REJECTED talking to BLACK REPORTERS en masse??  Would that be WRONG? Of course it would.. So - your RULE IS SHIT..
> 
> Everything you say and think and do is now taken from the "segregationist handbook" of the Dem party that brought you real grief, pain and sorrow.. You don't even understand why Lightfoot cant pull that race card out of her ass and get a pass..
> 
> I told you YEARS AGO, that if you wanted to use the tactics of the white supremacists -- (like many of CRT and Equity-not-Equality Marxist cult leaders of your "black revolution" are NOW doing) -- you'd just sink to the same level of irrelevance.  Stupid ignorant racism is like that. It will NEVER win...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got a list of Democratic leaders who are saying she did the right thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know at least one, the Mayor of DC and the rest haven't said she is wrong so they agree or are to scared to say otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mayor of DC said the mayor of Chicago was making a point. You and I both know she was making a point. I might add that it was a valid point. The fact that the vast majority of reporters are white males is undisputed. You may feel that doesn't cause any problems, but facts show differently. I, and probably the mayor of DC think that was probably not the best way to make that point,  but it was a valid point to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you ask I answered and the deafening silence from the left tells me all I need to know about who are the real racists.
Click to expand...

You named one person who made a tepid remark. If that's all you got, I guess you have to go with it.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

BULLDOG said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Mayor of Chicago is still the Mayor of all Chicago. That doesn't change because she talks to reporters of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU make the rules now?? What would you say if a WHITE MAYOR (or Repub) mayor of one of Americas FORMERLY great cities flat out REJECTED talking to BLACK REPORTERS en masse??  Would that be WRONG? Of course it would.. So - your RULE IS SHIT..
> 
> Everything you say and think and do is now taken from the "segregationist handbook" of the Dem party that brought you real grief, pain and sorrow.. You don't even understand why Lightfoot cant pull that race card out of her ass and get a pass..
> 
> I told you YEARS AGO, that if you wanted to use the tactics of the white supremacists -- (like many of CRT and Equity-not-Equality Marxist cult leaders of your "black revolution" are NOW doing) -- you'd just sink to the same level of irrelevance.  Stupid ignorant racism is like that. It will NEVER win...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got a list of Democratic leaders who are saying she did the right thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know at least one, the Mayor of DC and the rest haven't said she is wrong so they agree or are to scared to say otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mayor of DC said the mayor of Chicago was making a point. You and I both know she was making a point. I might add that it was a valid point. The fact that the vast majority of reporters are white males is undisputed. You may feel that doesn't cause any problems, but facts show differently. I, and probably the mayor of DC think that was probably not the best way to make that point,  but it was a valid point to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you ask I answered and the deafening silence from the left tells me all I need to know about who are the real racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You named one person who made a tepid remark. If that's all you got, I guess you have to go with it.
Click to expand...


the FACT not one democrat decried it or said it was wrong is the same as saying they agree,


----------



## Rambunctious

IM2 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Do Whites Think They Can Tell Us What The Problems in Black America Are?​
> We don't....hey I got an idea....*STOP BLAMING US!!!!!! *Mabey that will work.....
> 
> 
> 
> *As long as racists like you stand in the way of our progress you will be held to account.*
Click to expand...

I'm a racist because I say stop blaming us?...maybe if you did you would not have the problems you face in the black community...its not our fault that many blacks want to join gangs drop out of school and end up dead or in prison....I have nothing to do with that....defunding the cops will not cure it either...defunding cops means more death from gun fire in the hood not less....


----------



## flacaltenn

BULLDOG said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Mayor of Chicago is still the Mayor of all Chicago. That doesn't change because she talks to reporters of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU make the rules now?? What would you say if a WHITE MAYOR (or Repub) mayor of one of Americas FORMERLY great cities flat out REJECTED talking to BLACK REPORTERS en masse??  Would that be WRONG? Of course it would.. So - your RULE IS SHIT..
> 
> Everything you say and think and do is now taken from the "segregationist handbook" of the Dem party that brought you real grief, pain and sorrow.. You don't even understand why Lightfoot cant pull that race card out of her ass and get a pass..
> 
> I told you YEARS AGO, that if you wanted to use the tactics of the white supremacists -- (like many of CRT and Equity-not-Equality Marxist cult leaders of your "black revolution" are NOW doing) -- you'd just sink to the same level of irrelevance.  Stupid ignorant racism is like that. It will NEVER win...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got a list of Democratic leaders who are saying she did the right thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know at least one, the Mayor of DC and the rest haven't said she is wrong so they agree or are to scared to say otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mayor of DC said the mayor of Chicago was making a point. You and I both know she was making a point. I might add that it was a valid point. The fact that the vast majority of reporters are white males is undisputed. You may feel that doesn't cause any problems, but facts show differently. I, and probably the mayor of DC think that was probably not the best way to make that point,  but it was a valid point to make.
Click to expand...


You go girl.. Try to over think this stupidity..  As far as I'm concerned,  this is just more leftist on leftist violence with the mayor dressing down a city press corp that is UNQUESTIONABLY as dedicated to the "cause" as she is.. They just dont have the the right skin color so she can LEGALLY INTIMIDATE THEM into shutting up and not giving her a hard questions and interrogations. 

This is the sound of the "woking dead" eating their own..  It's a happy sound because it means that normal sane folks dont have to work so hard to make this multi-verse of morons go back into their tombs...


----------



## Who_Me?

Why do you constantly play the victim and cry out that the society is racist?  What have you done to help yourself?  White people don't care about your problems, we have enough of our own.  You're not even on the radar.  The only way to get ahead in society is to get an education and work like hell.   Hispanics surpassed Blacks socioeconomically even though they have a language barrier to overcome.  They don't care about prejudice they start businesses and work very hard.  You just don't get it.  Successful Blacks do but the majority just call them Uncle Toms.  You just don't get it.


----------



## Lastamender

asaratis said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> Nice cut and paste.  Have you any original thoughts?
Click to expand...

10 to 1 all that is sent to him and then he posts it.


----------



## BULLDOG

flacaltenn said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Mayor of Chicago is still the Mayor of all Chicago. That doesn't change because she talks to reporters of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU make the rules now?? What would you say if a WHITE MAYOR (or Repub) mayor of one of Americas FORMERLY great cities flat out REJECTED talking to BLACK REPORTERS en masse??  Would that be WRONG? Of course it would.. So - your RULE IS SHIT..
> 
> Everything you say and think and do is now taken from the "segregationist handbook" of the Dem party that brought you real grief, pain and sorrow.. You don't even understand why Lightfoot cant pull that race card out of her ass and get a pass..
> 
> I told you YEARS AGO, that if you wanted to use the tactics of the white supremacists -- (like many of CRT and Equity-not-Equality Marxist cult leaders of your "black revolution" are NOW doing) -- you'd just sink to the same level of irrelevance.  Stupid ignorant racism is like that. It will NEVER win...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got a list of Democratic leaders who are saying she did the right thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know at least one, the Mayor of DC and the rest haven't said she is wrong so they agree or are to scared to say otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mayor of DC said the mayor of Chicago was making a point. You and I both know she was making a point. I might add that it was a valid point. The fact that the vast majority of reporters are white males is undisputed. You may feel that doesn't cause any problems, but facts show differently. I, and probably the mayor of DC think that was probably not the best way to make that point,  but it was a valid point to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You go girl.. Try to over think this stupidity..  As far as I'm concerned,  this is just more leftist on leftist violence with the mayor dressing down a city press corp that is UNQUESTIONABLY as dedicated to the "cause" as she is.. They just dont have the the right skin color so she can LEGALLY INTIMIDATE THEM into shutting up and not giving her a hard questions and interrogations.
> 
> This is the sound of the "woking dead" eating their own..  It's a happy sound because it means that normal sane folks dont have to work so hard to make this multi-verse of morons go back into their tombs...
Click to expand...

You are certainly free to believe anything you want, no matter how goofy it might be. Reading a small sampling of your posts proves that.


----------



## IM2

Lastamender said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> Nice cut and paste.  Have you any original thoughts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10 to 1 all that is sent to him and then he posts it.
Click to expand...

You might want to drop those odds. In fact that's a bet you have lost.


----------



## IM2

Who_Me? said:


> Why do you constantly play the victim and cry out that the society is racist?  What have you done to help yourself?  White people don't care about your problems, we have enough of our own.  You're not even on the radar.  The only way to get ahead in society is to get an education and work like hell.   Hispanics surpassed Blacks socioeconomically even though they have a language barrier to overcome.  They don't care about prejudice they start businesses and work very hard.  You just don't get it.  Successful Blacks do but the majority just call them Uncle Toms.  You just don't get it.


Why do you repeat this retarded right wing bullshit? Whites created the problem. Everything you say here is incorrect. Hispanics are making the same arguments we are and there are millions who are born here without the speech impediment. You are ignorant. I don't listen to people who were given everything by the government tell me about hard work. I know all about hard work. I have college degrees. You could not walk a block in my shoes white man. Successful blacks? White boy, I helped build 3 different non profits. One from an idea on paper. You don't know what success is. Aparently success to you are blacks who suck your racist ass then tell you what you desperately need to hear so you can feel right about your racism. The racism in America is apparent and it will be called out until it stops.


----------



## IM2

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Mayor of Chicago is still the Mayor of all Chicago. That doesn't change because she talks to reporters of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU make the rules now?? What would you say if a WHITE MAYOR (or Repub) mayor of one of Americas FORMERLY great cities flat out REJECTED talking to BLACK REPORTERS en masse??  Would that be WRONG? Of course it would.. So - your RULE IS SHIT..
> 
> Everything you say and think and do is now taken from the "segregationist handbook" of the Dem party that brought you real grief, pain and sorrow.. You don't even understand why Lightfoot cant pull that race card out of her ass and get a pass..
> 
> I told you YEARS AGO, that if you wanted to use the tactics of the white supremacists -- (like many of CRT and Equity-not-Equality Marxist cult leaders of your "black revolution" are NOW doing) -- you'd just sink to the same level of irrelevance.  Stupid ignorant racism is like that. It will NEVER win...
Click to expand...

If the media was majority black reporters and whites weren't getting a chance, I would support what that mayor was doing. You try making things that are not the same the same thing. That can't be done for race or anything else. Let me simplify this for you because it is apparent after all the words that you don't have a clue.  Blacks and all people of color have been the ones picked on by whites. Our dislike of being picked on is not the same things as whites picking on us.  Learn that.

Then understand something flacaltenn, you don't tell me shit. I'm the one doing the telling because you cannot express an opinion that considers all the facts. CRT is nothing like white supremacy, CRT does not state that anything is inferior or superior. It is a look at race using critical theory which is a philosophical approach to culture that seeks to confront the social, historical, and ideological forces and structures that produce and constrain that culture. You talk about Marxism, but white supremacy is what you think marxism is. 

Critical race theory says that American INSTITUTIONS are inherently racist and that race is a construct by whites used to further their interests. Critical race theory says that racial inequality is the result of social, economic, and legal differences created by whites. These are the social, historical, and ideological forces and structures that constrain the black communityas well as other communities of color. Race IS a social construct. less Then as we look at this country and the many policies enacted by the government at every level, the processes used to enact and administer these policies as well as the intended outcomes destroy any opposition to the premise of the theory. The Critical Race Theory is completely accurate in its analysis of the American system and how it has operated. 

There is nothing in the theory that states any sort of supremacy. But you operate with a severe case of white fragilty therefore YOUR opinion and beliefs on race cannot be questioned, because YOU as a white man are the ONLY authority therefore yo can tell me what's what and I must accept that it is so.

Fuck that. 

We have 245 years of laws and policies proving the [remise of CRT to be true. All you have are stupid ass fact free rants and calling everything Marxist. Go read the theory, then look at Shelby Co v. Holder and tell me how CRT is not correct. It's time whites like you stopped trying to think they can fool people with double talk and fake indignation.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*


Here's why









						Can America Close The COVID Vaccine Race Gap?
					

A report from Detroit, where officials are fighting against generations of health care segregation and mistrust of the medical establishment.




					www.huffpost.com
				




A woman in a red sweatshirt and black leggings shoos him away, saying, “Don’t want it, don’t know what’s in it.” A uniformed security guard from nearby Henry Ford Hospital pulls up in his squad car, and practically closes the car door in Talbert’s face. Next is another hospital employee, a woman who shuts down the conversation more politely, saying she wants to wait to learn more. 

But some population groups here have fallen conspicuously behind, and one of them is Black Americans, whose vaccination rate is about two-thirds that of white Americans, according to estimates from the Henry J. Kaiser Family Foundation. A similar differential exists in Detroit, where the citywide vaccination rate is the lowest for any jurisdiction that the state tracks on its website.
What makes the gap especially disturbing is that it seems unlikely to go away soon. More than half of all American adults are now fully vaccinated, the White House announced this week. But in Detroit, Deputy Mayor Conrad Mallett Jr. told me in an interview, “it would be fantastic if we could get to the middle or high 40s” by September.

So what does this tell me?  Like not voting, it tells me that blacks are doing it to themselves, they are lazy, ignorant.  So here we are telling you how to act and get vaccinated and despite the fact it hits blacks harder, you guys aren't even at 40% yet.  

How are we supposed to help people like this deep in the heart of Detroit if they aren't smart enough to help themselves.  

This story points out the problem with the black community.  It highlights it.  Not crime.  Not fatherlessness.  Just plain old common sense during a pandemic.  What will each group do?  According to the vaccine 50% of whites are smart and not even 40% of blacks are smart.


----------



## Indeependent

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*


Because we pay your bills.


----------



## Turtlesoup

BULLDOG said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a White man I pretty well know what the problems are in the Black Community.
> 
> 1.  Too many of them are on welfare.
> 
> 2.  They commit a tremendous amount of crime way out of proportion to their demographics.
> 
> 3.  There is high drug use.
> 
> 4.  They don't take care of their families.
> 
> 5.  They continue to vote for Democrats that do nothing for them.
> 
> 6.  They have been brainwashed by Liberals to have a victim's mentality instead of taking personal responsibility for their own actions.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep preaching your truth brother.  I'm sure you will soon convince all those black people that they are too stupid to know which party works for them, and will race to become republican. What could go wrong?
Click to expand...

the fact that they remain democrat with no thoughts about the consequences from such, is indeed proof of stupidity.


----------



## Flash

IM2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Mayor of Chicago is still the Mayor of all Chicago. That doesn't change because she talks to reporters of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU make the rules now?? What would you say if a WHITE MAYOR (or Repub) mayor of one of Americas FORMERLY great cities flat out REJECTED talking to BLACK REPORTERS en masse??  Would that be WRONG? Of course it would.. So - your RULE IS SHIT..
> 
> Everything you say and think and do is now taken from the "segregationist handbook" of the Dem party that brought you real grief, pain and sorrow.. You don't even understand why Lightfoot cant pull that race card out of her ass and get a pass..
> 
> I told you YEARS AGO, that if you wanted to use the tactics of the white supremacists -- (like many of CRT and Equity-not-Equality Marxist cult leaders of your "black revolution" are NOW doing) -- you'd just sink to the same level of irrelevance.  Stupid ignorant racism is like that. It will NEVER win...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the media was majority black reporters and whites weren't getting a chance, I would support what that mayor was doing. You try making things that are not the same the same thing. That can't be done for race or anything else. Let me simplify this for you because it is apparent after all the words that you don't have a clue.  Blacks and all people of color have been the ones picked on by whites. Our dislike of being picked on is not the same things as whites picking on us.  Learn that.
> 
> Then understand something flacaltenn, you don't tell me shit. I'm the one doing the telling because you cannot express an opinion that considers all the facts. CRT is nothing like white supremacy, CRT does not state that anything is inferior or superior. It is a look at race using critical theory which is a philosophical approach to culture that seeks to confront the social, historical, and ideological forces and structures that produce and constrain that culture. You talk about Marxism, but white supremacy is what you think marxism is.
> 
> Critical race theory says that American INSTITUTIONS are inherently racist and that race is a construct by whites used to further their interests. Critical race theory says that racial inequality is the result of social, economic, and legal differences created by whites. These are the social, historical, and ideological forces and structures that constrain the black communityas well as other communities of color. Race IS a social construct. less Then as we look at this country and the many policies enacted by the government at every level, the processes used to enact and administer these policies as well as the intended outcomes destroy any opposition to the premise of the theory. The Critical Race Theory is completely accurate in its analysis of the American system and how it has operated.
> 
> There is nothing in the theory that states any sort of supremacy. But you operate with a severe case of white fragilty therefore YOUR opinion and beliefs on race cannot be questioned, because YOU as a white man are the ONLY authority therefore yo can tell me what's what and I must accept that it is so.
> 
> Fuck that.
> 
> We have 245 years of laws and policies proving the [remise of CRT to be true. All you have are stupid ass fact free rants and calling everything Marxist. Go read the theory, then look at Shelby Co v. Holder and tell me how CRT is not correct. It's time whites like you stopped trying to think they can fool people with double talk and fake indignation.
Click to expand...



It takes a real hate baiting moron to justify something as racially divisive as CRT.


----------



## flacaltenn

IM2 said:


> Then understand something flacaltenn, you don't tell me shit. I'm the one doing the telling because you cannot express an opinion that considers all the facts. CRT is nothing like white supremacy, CRT does not state that anything is inferior or superior. It is a look at race using critical theory which is a philosophical approach to culture that seeks to confront the social, historical, and ideological forces and structures that produce and constrain that culture. You talk about Marxism, but white supremacy is what you think marxism is.



I'm not confused and you have not listen to primary SOURCES of this crap theory.. ESPECIALLY not confused about the ATTEMPT to FORCE equal outcomes which reduces to TOTALLY the same slogans as Marxism's "To each according to their need" with a pathway designating WHITES as totally worthy of being stripped of their "property" and given to the afflicted and helpless folks with different skin color..  Kimberle Crenshaw is A PRIMARY FOUNDER of this CRT debacle and describes how "whiteness" is a PROPERTY that interferes with RESOLVING the inherent racist nature of the white race. 

Where this comes from is a frustration that EQUAL OPPORTUNITY will NEVER be sufficient to overcome the MATERIALISTIC gap between blacks and other races and that OUTCOMES should be guided SOLELY BY "Intersectionality" identities of each person. If you're a handicapped, black, lesbian, you are at top of list of folks to LISTEN TO in terms of speech. As a white male, that "Whiteness as Property" needs to be highly TAXED AND REDISTRIBUTED..  

Crenshaw rolls all this UP in one big shitball of marxist ecstasy by rolling in the 1619 project and how America is IRRREDEEMABALY racist unless we ADOPT CRT as a LEGAL given... Because without RANKING RIGHTS by intersectionally determined social scores -- no TRUE RACE PARITY can be achieved.. 

Dont toss shit back at me.. GO LISTEN TO AND READ the primary sources on CRT and THEN lets discuss this "as equals"...


----------



## flacaltenn

Note: As you WATCH THAT Vid of Crenshaw railing and whining about "whiteness" "discouraging access to PRESTIGIOUS INSTITUTIONS" -- realize that EVERY PODIUM she stands behind in her lectures has a PRESTIGIOUS legal college banner on it..

In science, if you find but ONE FLAW in theory, the whole thing is null and void... But apparently, there's no points off for hypocrisy here on who "should have the advantage in IDEAS"...

There's be far more young talented blacks standing at podiums like that if "Whiteness as property" didn't include REVERING learning and academics. And understanding that chasing excellence in academics IS NOT "whiteness"...


----------



## sealybobo

flacaltenn said:


> Note: As you WATCH THAT Vid of Crenshaw railing and whining about "whiteness" "discouraging access to PRESTIGIOUS INSTITUTIONS" -- realize that EVERY PODIUM she stands behind in her lectures has a PRESTIGIOUS legal college banner on it..
> 
> In science, if you find but ONE FLAW in theory, the whole thing is null and void... But apparently, there's no points off for hypocrisy here on who "should have the advantage in IDEAS"...



People no matter what color are going to take advantage of their advantages.  Blacks can't expect us to stop doing this.  My brother is a VP.  He has connections and money.  So my nephews are going to go to the best schools and they are going to make connections because of this.  Sorry anyone who doesn't have this advantage.


----------



## flacaltenn

sealybobo said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note: As you WATCH THAT Vid of Crenshaw railing and whining about "whiteness" "discouraging access to PRESTIGIOUS INSTITUTIONS" -- realize that EVERY PODIUM she stands behind in her lectures has a PRESTIGIOUS legal college banner on it..
> 
> In science, if you find but ONE FLAW in theory, the whole thing is null and void... But apparently, there's no points off for hypocrisy here on who "should have the advantage in IDEAS"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People no matter what color are going to take advantage of their advantages.  Blacks can't expect us to stop doing this.  My brother is a VP.  He has connections and money.  So my nephews are going to go to the best schools and they are going to make connections because of this.  Sorry anyone who doesn't have this advantage.
Click to expand...


Connections come from associating with folks that get shit done.. Not a color barrier there of any consequence there anymore.. And there's no need to apologize for success UNLESS -- you stole IT from someone else..  And by YOU -- I mean THIS GENERATION.. 

Success is not a "zero sum game"... ANYONE can train to play...


----------



## Flash

Problems in Black America

1.  High crime

2.  No family structure

3.  Welfare mentality

4.  Trust Democrats to look after their interest.

5.  Entitlement mindset 

6.  Hate of all the things that give them whatever they have

7.  Racial hatred


----------



## IM2

Flash said:


> Problems in Black America
> 
> 1.  High crime
> 
> 2.  No family structure
> 
> 3.  Welfare mentality
> 
> 4.  Trust Democrats to look after their interest.
> 
> 5.  Entitlement mindset
> 
> 6.  Hate of all the things that give them whatever they have
> 
> 7.  Racial hatred


All wrong.


----------



## IM2

flacaltenn said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note: As you WATCH THAT Vid of Crenshaw railing and whining about "whiteness" "discouraging access to PRESTIGIOUS INSTITUTIONS" -- realize that EVERY PODIUM she stands behind in her lectures has a PRESTIGIOUS legal college banner on it..
> 
> In science, if you find but ONE FLAW in theory, the whole thing is null and void... But apparently, there's no points off for hypocrisy here on who "should have the advantage in IDEAS"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People no matter what color are going to take advantage of their advantages.  Blacks can't expect us to stop doing this.  My brother is a VP.  He has connections and money.  So my nephews are going to go to the best schools and they are going to make connections because of this.  Sorry anyone who doesn't have this advantage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Connections come from associating with folks that get shit done.. Not a color barrier there of any consequence there anymore.. And there's no need to apologize for success UNLESS -- you stole IT from someone else..  And by YOU -- I mean THIS GENERATION..
> 
> Success is not a "zero sum game"... ANYONE can train to play...
Click to expand...

Stop lying to yourself.


----------



## IM2

flacaltenn said:


> Note: As you WATCH THAT Vid of Crenshaw railing and whining about "whiteness" "discouraging access to PRESTIGIOUS INSTITUTIONS" -- realize that EVERY PODIUM she stands behind in her lectures has a PRESTIGIOUS legal college banner on it..
> 
> In science, if you find but ONE FLAW in theory, the whole thing is null and void... But apparently, there's no points off for hypocrisy here on who "should have the advantage in IDEAS"...
> 
> There's be far more young talented blacks standing at podiums like that if "Whiteness as property" didn't include REVERING learning and academics. And understanding that chasing excellence in academics IS NOT "whiteness"...


The flaw in our Declaration of Independence is why your arguments are wrong today.


----------



## IM2

flacaltenn said:


> Note: As you WATCH THAT Vid of Crenshaw railing and whining about "whiteness" "discouraging access to PRESTIGIOUS INSTITUTIONS" -- realize that EVERY PODIUM she stands behind in her lectures has a PRESTIGIOUS legal college banner on it..
> 
> In science, if you find but ONE FLAW in theory, the whole thing is null and void... But apparently, there's no points off for hypocrisy here on who "should have the advantage in IDEAS"...
> 
> There's be far more young talented blacks standing at podiums like that if "Whiteness as property" didn't include REVERING learning and academics. And understanding that chasing excellence in academics IS NOT "whiteness"...


You rail and whine about the government while living under it. So really you don't have anything to ssy about Crenshaw that's worth listening to.


----------



## asaratis

IM2 said:


> You rail and whine about the government while living under it.


Our Constitution grants us the right to rail and whine about the government.  _We the people, _by way of the power of elections, _are_ the government.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note: As you WATCH THAT Vid of Crenshaw railing and whining about "whiteness" "discouraging access to PRESTIGIOUS INSTITUTIONS" -- realize that EVERY PODIUM she stands behind in her lectures has a PRESTIGIOUS legal college banner on it..
> 
> In science, if you find but ONE FLAW in theory, the whole thing is null and void... But apparently, there's no points off for hypocrisy here on who "should have the advantage in IDEAS"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People no matter what color are going to take advantage of their advantages.  Blacks can't expect us to stop doing this.  My brother is a VP.  He has connections and money.  So my nephews are going to go to the best schools and they are going to make connections because of this.  Sorry anyone who doesn't have this advantage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Connections come from associating with folks that get shit done.. Not a color barrier there of any consequence there anymore.. And there's no need to apologize for success UNLESS -- you stole IT from someone else..  And by YOU -- I mean THIS GENERATION..
> 
> Success is not a "zero sum game"... ANYONE can train to play...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying to yourself.
Click to expand...

I think I'm on to something here.  I can say to you, "the problem with blacks is not enough of them get vaccinated".  You will say back, a lot of white people haven't gotten vaccinated yet either.  Why don't I complain about them?  Well, I do.  But with whites we are over 50% vaccinated and blacks are under 40%.  

I think this vaccination thing illustrates what's wrong with the black community.  We can discuss all the reasons why.  Tuskeege Airmen being tested on so you don't trust government, don't have a car to get to a vaccination center, lazy, etc.

A lot of white conservatives agree with you black people about the virus.  They are what is wrong with us.  So our problem is ignorant conservatives and your problem is ignorant blacks.  Unfortunately you have 60% of your population to deal with and we only have to deal with less than 50%.


----------



## Canon Shooter

I'm happy just knowing that I'm superior to porch monkeys like IM2 because he's a worthless negro fuck...


----------



## Canon Shooter

IM2 said:


> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.



Hey, organize your Sambo brethren and let's go. Stop flappin' those blue gums and get to work. Go ahead and orchestate [_sis_] a bloody coup. Come confiscate all property. 

Redo the Constitution. Throw us in jail.

Do it, you greasy negro, or shut the fuck up about it.

Here are the facts: You won't do a fuckin' thing. First, you're fuckin' lazy. Doing any of those things would require effort and, since effort's not required to collect your gub'mint check, it's been a while since you've expended any. Second, you're too chickenshit. As dumb as you colored boys are, you're at least smart enough to know that we'd crush you like the cockroaches you are under our boot heels. You boys make up, what? 14% of the population? Shit, we'd nullify you fuckers before dinner got to the table. 

You have the grand ideas about what "we" should do, but the reality is that negroes like you are simply too fucking lazy and stupid to even try...


----------



## Who_Me?

Why Do Whites Think They Can Tell Us What The Problems in Black America Are?​​Because you blame us for all of your woes when the vast majority of them come from within.  You could eradicate racism tomorrow and nothing would change socioeconomically.


----------



## AZrailwhale

IM2 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problems in Black America
> 
> 1.  High crime
> 
> 2.  No family structure
> 
> 3.  Welfare mentality
> 
> 4.  Trust Democrats to look after their interest.
> 
> 5.  Entitlement mindset
> 
> 6.  Hate of all the things that give them whatever they have
> 
> 7.  Racial hatred
> 
> 
> 
> All wrong.
Click to expand...

No you are wrong.  However I disagree with bullet point four, it should read government, not democrats.


----------



## Flash

AZrailwhale said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problems in Black America
> 
> 1.  High crime
> 
> 2.  No family structure
> 
> 3.  Welfare mentality
> 
> 4.  Trust Democrats to look after their interest.
> 
> 5.  Entitlement mindset
> 
> 6.  Hate of all the things that give them whatever they have
> 
> 7.  Racial hatred
> 
> 
> 
> All wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are wrong.  However I disagree with bullet point four, it should read government, not democrats.
Click to expand...



It is the Democrats that promise these worthless Moon Bat shitheads that they will use the government to steal on their behalf if the stupid Moon Bats will keep them in power.

It is not neceassily the government per se.  It is the Libtard assholes that run the government and ignore the Constitution.


----------



## Batcat

I will agree that blacks know more about their problems than whites do. 

I suggest you start fixing them. Don’t rely on our current group of elected politicians to do that job for you. 

You might argue that racism and white supremacy is behind ALL of your problems but it is not white gang members that are shooting blacks in Chicago. 

Your kids are not getting a good education. Raise some hell about that. Insist you have the right to send your kids to charter schools. 

Stop electing corrupt politicians. (White people might try that too.)

You want better wages. Those undocumented aliens crossing our southern border will be happy to work for less wages than you can live on. In this case the whites are behind this problem. The republicans love cheap labor and the democrats see illegal aliens as future democrat voters. Once again the blacks get screwed. 

Perhaps you might consider forming your own party. You might believe Joe Biden really cares about you but study his history. 




If it wasn’t for black voters the Democratic Party would be extinct. They make promises to the blacks before the election but rarely deliver. Of course they blame their failure on the republicans. Republicans are an endangered species in Chicago government so if the democrats are so great Chicago should be a paradise. It isn’t because the democrats that run Chicago are so corrupt. The following article is dated but I doubt much has changed in a decade.









						Gangs and Politicians in Chicago: An Unholy Alliance
					

LAWBREAKERS, LAWMAKERS: In some parts of Chicago, violent street gangs and pols quietly trade money and favors for mutual gain. The thugs flourish, the elected officials thrive—and you lose. A special report.




					www.chicagomag.com


----------



## Bojingles

What are black American's doing to solve the problems in black America?


----------



## irosie91

Bojingles said:


> What are black American's doing to solve the problems in black America?


haven't you noticed?      How many shot in NYC today?


----------



## BS Filter

IM2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was completely UNAWARE there was a "white america" or "Black America"..  I mean you got 13 different "black cultural-news-sports" channels on Xfinity, but that doesn't make YOU a separate america. And as far as I'm aware -- statistics and math (as racist as we all know those things are) are collected for ALL of America.  And the Mayor of Chicago is SUPPOSED to represent ALL OF CHICAGO -- but SHE is trying to CHANGE all of that..
> 
> So when people get KILLED -- either by Covid, the cops or each other -- WE ALL KNOW IT.. And you dont seem to know any more about those dead than I do -- right????
> 
> And you GREATLY confused.  "Education level" is a poor way to predict job success or employment status,. Especially NOW when HAVING A DEGREE matters less than it ever did..  So all that giant mountain of shit dump that you did above would take 17 Hercules to clean that stable..
> 
> The fact is -- the SAME REASON blacks dont' put a PREMIUM on academics and many WASTE that experience with the help of far left teachers who want EQUAL OUTCOMES, not EQUAL OPPORTUNITY and help lower expectations for kids with black skin -- is the SAME REASON that differ "HS grads" will STAY employed or progress or GAIN SKILLS in the workforce.. Because they live in war zones with phony academics stoking division and lowering the expectations for success.
> 
> If you simply came at me and said "WE GOT THIS HANDLED" and DEMONSTRATED that YOU KNEW how to GET TO EQUAL OUTCOMES without the whining -- I'd trust you and back off. But you dont.. You simply want to ignore the obvious problems and SUPPORT the DASTARDLY CRAP like CRT and EQUITY instead of EQUALITY..  Do you even understand THAT difference?
> 
> Any group with a HS degree is gonna vary in skills and talents and motivations. Same with college undergrads. ESPECIALLY when their degree is in "cultural studies" and clouded by the lowering of expectations for what pittance of an education they received..  See for instance -- AOC and her "economics degree" from Boston College...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Mayor of Chicago is still the Mayor of all Chicago. That doesn't change because she talks to reporters of color. Perhaps more people of color should be hired in the media, which is the point Mayor Lightfoot is making. Flacaltenn I know I am right and you are looking for reasons to deny. All you have are excuses. Mountains of studies, books, and legal cases show that your opinion is wrong. You don't even really know what CRT is and you have no concept of equality. Everybody black is not graduating in cultural studies and your racist presumption of lowering of expectations doesn't include the 200 years whites were allowed to enter college just because they are white, decades of whites and Asians cheating on entrance exams and legacy admissions not based on qualifications.
> 
> As usual, I get a bullshit opinion full of racism that makes no sense. Whites have whined for 245 years, so take your lecture and shove it up your white ---. ..
Click to expand...

Why are the majority of basketball and football players black?


----------



## Likkmee

BS Filter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was completely UNAWARE there was a "white america" or "Black America"..  I mean you got 13 different "black cultural-news-sports" channels on Xfinity, but that doesn't make YOU a separate america. And as far as I'm aware -- statistics and math (as racist as we all know those things are) are collected for ALL of America.  And the Mayor of Chicago is SUPPOSED to represent ALL OF CHICAGO -- but SHE is trying to CHANGE all of that..
> 
> So when people get KILLED -- either by Covid, the cops or each other -- WE ALL KNOW IT.. And you dont seem to know any more about those dead than I do -- right????
> 
> And you GREATLY confused.  "Education level" is a poor way to predict job success or employment status,. Especially NOW when HAVING A DEGREE matters less than it ever did..  So all that giant mountain of shit dump that you did above would take 17 Hercules to clean that stable..
> 
> The fact is -- the SAME REASON blacks dont' put a PREMIUM on academics and many WASTE that experience with the help of far left teachers who want EQUAL OUTCOMES, not EQUAL OPPORTUNITY and help lower expectations for kids with black skin -- is the SAME REASON that differ "HS grads" will STAY employed or progress or GAIN SKILLS in the workforce.. Because they live in war zones with phony academics stoking division and lowering the expectations for success.
> 
> If you simply came at me and said "WE GOT THIS HANDLED" and DEMONSTRATED that YOU KNEW how to GET TO EQUAL OUTCOMES without the whining -- I'd trust you and back off. But you dont.. You simply want to ignore the obvious problems and SUPPORT the DASTARDLY CRAP like CRT and EQUITY instead of EQUALITY..  Do you even understand THAT difference?
> 
> Any group with a HS degree is gonna vary in skills and talents and motivations. Same with college undergrads. ESPECIALLY when their degree is in "cultural studies" and clouded by the lowering of expectations for what pittance of an education they received..  See for instance -- AOC and her "economics degree" from Boston College...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Mayor of Chicago is still the Mayor of all Chicago. That doesn't change because she talks to reporters of color. Perhaps more people of color should be hired in the media, which is the point Mayor Lightfoot is making. Flacaltenn I know I am right and you are looking for reasons to deny. All you have are excuses. Mountains of studies, books, and legal cases show that your opinion is wrong. You don't even really know what CRT is and you have no concept of equality. Everybody black is not graduating in cultural studies and your racist presumption of lowering of expectations doesn't include the 200 years whites were allowed to enter college just because they are white, decades of whites and Asians cheating on entrance exams and legacy admissions not based on qualifications.
> 
> As usual, I get a bullshit opinion full of racism that makes no sense. Whites have whined for 245 years, so take your lecture and shove it up your white ---. ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are the majority of basketball and football players black?
Click to expand...

Because whiteys have real jobs ?


----------



## BS Filter

Likkmee said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was completely UNAWARE there was a "white america" or "Black America"..  I mean you got 13 different "black cultural-news-sports" channels on Xfinity, but that doesn't make YOU a separate america. And as far as I'm aware -- statistics and math (as racist as we all know those things are) are collected for ALL of America.  And the Mayor of Chicago is SUPPOSED to represent ALL OF CHICAGO -- but SHE is trying to CHANGE all of that..
> 
> So when people get KILLED -- either by Covid, the cops or each other -- WE ALL KNOW IT.. And you dont seem to know any more about those dead than I do -- right????
> 
> And you GREATLY confused.  "Education level" is a poor way to predict job success or employment status,. Especially NOW when HAVING A DEGREE matters less than it ever did..  So all that giant mountain of shit dump that you did above would take 17 Hercules to clean that stable..
> 
> The fact is -- the SAME REASON blacks dont' put a PREMIUM on academics and many WASTE that experience with the help of far left teachers who want EQUAL OUTCOMES, not EQUAL OPPORTUNITY and help lower expectations for kids with black skin -- is the SAME REASON that differ "HS grads" will STAY employed or progress or GAIN SKILLS in the workforce.. Because they live in war zones with phony academics stoking division and lowering the expectations for success.
> 
> If you simply came at me and said "WE GOT THIS HANDLED" and DEMONSTRATED that YOU KNEW how to GET TO EQUAL OUTCOMES without the whining -- I'd trust you and back off. But you dont.. You simply want to ignore the obvious problems and SUPPORT the DASTARDLY CRAP like CRT and EQUITY instead of EQUALITY..  Do you even understand THAT difference?
> 
> Any group with a HS degree is gonna vary in skills and talents and motivations. Same with college undergrads. ESPECIALLY when their degree is in "cultural studies" and clouded by the lowering of expectations for what pittance of an education they received..  See for instance -- AOC and her "economics degree" from Boston College...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Mayor of Chicago is still the Mayor of all Chicago. That doesn't change because she talks to reporters of color. Perhaps more people of color should be hired in the media, which is the point Mayor Lightfoot is making. Flacaltenn I know I am right and you are looking for reasons to deny. All you have are excuses. Mountains of studies, books, and legal cases show that your opinion is wrong. You don't even really know what CRT is and you have no concept of equality. Everybody black is not graduating in cultural studies and your racist presumption of lowering of expectations doesn't include the 200 years whites were allowed to enter college just because they are white, decades of whites and Asians cheating on entrance exams and legacy admissions not based on qualifications.
> 
> As usual, I get a bullshit opinion full of racism that makes no sense. Whites have whined for 245 years, so take your lecture and shove it up your white ---. ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are the majority of basketball and football players black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because whiteys have real jobs ?
Click to expand...

This is the part where you play dumb, huh.  You know why, but you're so damn afraid of sounding racist.


----------



## theHawk

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*


The same reason blacks can tell whites what problems there are in White America.


----------



## JoeBlow

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*


Because Blacks can't figure it out by themselves.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Who_Me? said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you constantly play the victim and cry out that the society is racist?  What have you done to help yourself?  White people don't care about your problems, we have enough of our own.  You're not even on the radar.  The only way to get ahead in society is to get an education and work like hell.   Hispanics surpassed Blacks socioeconomically even though they have a language barrier to overcome.  They don't care about prejudice they start businesses and work very hard.  You just don't get it.  Successful Blacks do but the majority just call them Uncle Toms.  You just don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you repeat this retarded right wing bullshit? Whites created the problem. Everything you say here is incorrect. Hispanics are making the same arguments we are and there are millions who are born here without the speech impediment. You are ignorant. I don't listen to people who were given everything by the government tell me about hard work. I know all about hard work. I have college degrees. You could not walk a block in my shoes white man. Successful blacks? White boy, I helped build 3 different non profits. One from an idea on paper. You don't know what success is. Aparently success to you are blacks who suck your racist ass then tell you what you desperately need to hear so you can feel right about your racism. The racism in America is apparent and it will be called out until it stops.
Click to expand...

Your repetitive lie again is disgusting, wtf were whites today given by the government? Since you are so successful, the government gave it to you, right?


----------



## Who_Me?

IM2 said:


> Who_Me? said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you constantly play the victim and cry out that the society is racist?  What have you done to help yourself?  White people don't care about your problems, we have enough of our own.  You're not even on the radar.  The only way to get ahead in society is to get an education and work like hell.   Hispanics surpassed Blacks socioeconomically even though they have a language barrier to overcome.  They don't care about prejudice they start businesses and work very hard.  You just don't get it.  Successful Blacks do but the majority just call them Uncle Toms.  You just don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you repeat this retarded right wing bullshit? Whites created the problem. Everything you say here is incorrect. Hispanics are making the same arguments we are and there are millions who are born here without the speech impediment. You are ignorant. I don't listen to people who were given everything by the government tell me about hard work. I know all about hard work. I have college degrees. You could not walk a block in my shoes white man. Successful blacks? White boy, I helped build 3 different non profits. One from an idea on paper. You don't know what success is. Aparently success to you are blacks who suck your racist ass then tell you what you desperately need to hear so you can feel right about your racism. The racism in America is apparent and it will be called out until it stops.
Click to expand...

You know you are right?  It is not my business to tell you what your problems are.  You're obviously successful so take the lead and fix them.  I'll go back to not giving a rats ass about your problems.  You can't even have a civilized conversation.


----------



## flacaltenn

IM2 said:


> Wrong. There are more than that in this thread. A poll done not long ago said 31 percent of whites hold white supremacists views. It was done by IPSOS. Thats about 77 million people. Another one said 9 percent which equates to 22-23 million. Both are larger numbers than 5.



Post a link to poll questions. That's absurd. Because whites are not racist by virtue of their skin color as CRT insists..  That's a convenient construct because if skin color ALONE dictates whether you're a racist -- there is no way to get absolution. That's RACIST... 

It's like the fundamental difference between Judaism and Christianity on sin..  Christians believe in "original sin" so every newborn is a sinner,,. And CONVENIENTLY the only absolution is to come to Christ..  Jews believe in original virtue and that you're responsible for acknowledging and apologizing PERSONALLY to all that you have sinned against. INCLUDING God... 

The power to absolve cant be held by others. There's no sincerity in that. And no downside for reneging on the deal.. 

31% of whites are NOT racist.. If that's what you believe, its no wonder you're so paranoid.. There is not a bigger fraction of race haters than there are anti-semites. And for my lifetime, the power of either of small factions has waned greatly...


----------



## flacaltenn

IM2 If THIS is the IPSOS poll that you CLAIM to have found the 31% white racist number in -- 

YOU NEED TO READ IT AGAIN... The actual SUPPORT for any racist constructs or groups was in the 5 to 10% range.. The ONLY question with a POSSIBLE "racist" attitude that scored 31% was --0-

*About 70 percent of respondents strongly agreed that people of different races should be “free to live wherever they choose” and that “all races are equal,” and 89 percent agreed that all races should be treated equally. At the same time, 31 percent of respondents said they strongly or somewhat agreed that the country needs to “protect and preserve its White European heritage,” while 34 percent strongly or somewhat disagreed and 29 percent said they neither agreed nor disagreed.









						Many Americans Are More Racist Than They Think: Poll
					

Very few will express outright support for the alt-right, white nationalism or neo-Nazism. But that doesn't mean they don't have similar ideas and attitudes.




					news.yahoo.com
				



*
So quit the lying and spinning and ridiculous assertions. 

The numbers opposed to inter-racial marriage are probably equal to or LESS than the views of black Americans.. As probably are the stats on gay marriage and gay activism..


----------



## flacaltenn

BS Filter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was completely UNAWARE there was a "white america" or "Black America"..  I mean you got 13 different "black cultural-news-sports" channels on Xfinity, but that doesn't make YOU a separate america. And as far as I'm aware -- statistics and math (as racist as we all know those things are) are collected for ALL of America.  And the Mayor of Chicago is SUPPOSED to represent ALL OF CHICAGO -- but SHE is trying to CHANGE all of that..
> 
> So when people get KILLED -- either by Covid, the cops or each other -- WE ALL KNOW IT.. And you dont seem to know any more about those dead than I do -- right????
> 
> And you GREATLY confused.  "Education level" is a poor way to predict job success or employment status,. Especially NOW when HAVING A DEGREE matters less than it ever did..  So all that giant mountain of shit dump that you did above would take 17 Hercules to clean that stable..
> 
> The fact is -- the SAME REASON blacks dont' put a PREMIUM on academics and many WASTE that experience with the help of far left teachers who want EQUAL OUTCOMES, not EQUAL OPPORTUNITY and help lower expectations for kids with black skin -- is the SAME REASON that differ "HS grads" will STAY employed or progress or GAIN SKILLS in the workforce.. Because they live in war zones with phony academics stoking division and lowering the expectations for success.
> 
> If you simply came at me and said "WE GOT THIS HANDLED" and DEMONSTRATED that YOU KNEW how to GET TO EQUAL OUTCOMES without the whining -- I'd trust you and back off. But you dont.. You simply want to ignore the obvious problems and SUPPORT the DASTARDLY CRAP like CRT and EQUITY instead of EQUALITY..  Do you even understand THAT difference?
> 
> Any group with a HS degree is gonna vary in skills and talents and motivations. Same with college undergrads. ESPECIALLY when their degree is in "cultural studies" and clouded by the lowering of expectations for what pittance of an education they received..  See for instance -- AOC and her "economics degree" from Boston College...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Mayor of Chicago is still the Mayor of all Chicago. That doesn't change because she talks to reporters of color. Perhaps more people of color should be hired in the media, which is the point Mayor Lightfoot is making. Flacaltenn I know I am right and you are looking for reasons to deny. All you have are excuses. Mountains of studies, books, and legal cases show that your opinion is wrong. You don't even really know what CRT is and you have no concept of equality. Everybody black is not graduating in cultural studies and your racist presumption of lowering of expectations doesn't include the 200 years whites were allowed to enter college just because they are white, decades of whites and Asians cheating on entrance exams and legacy admissions not based on qualifications.
> 
> As usual, I get a bullshit opinion full of racism that makes no sense. Whites have whined for 245 years, so take your lecture and shove it up your white ---. ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are the majority of basketball and football players black?
Click to expand...


Because of natural talent and the ACCESS to learning this sport in crowded urban settings. As opposed to swimming or downhill skiing or the Jamaican bobsled team.  Why does THIS matter..


----------



## airplanemechanic

IM2 said:


> EMH said:
> 
> 
> 
> This bigot does not speak for black people.  For his entire life, he has been showered with preferential treatment and government handouts.  He enjoys a language privilege, and he practices the very same bigotry he claims to oppose.  He is a hypocrite and a hater with his hand out.
> 
> If you hate whites, go move to Africa where the descendants of those who really did enslave your ancestors live...
> 
> 
> 
> I am speaking for black people right now. Whites have been given preferential treatment and government handouts since this country began. The facts I presented here speak for themselves because your white ass damn sure don't speak for blacks or know anybody black who has seriously engaged you on the issue of race.
> 
> So if you don't like my exercising my first amendment right as an American citizsn, move your ass back to Europe. Because we're way past slavery here white boy and the standard klan retort about  Africans enslaving us gets no play.
Click to expand...


Really? I don't know a single white person who benefitted from affirmative action.

And why should a black person be paid the same as a white person for the same job? Ever considered it might have nothing to do with this skin color? I know that's a hard concept to grasp for a racist like yourself, but I'll give examples:

1. White dude gets a job working in a warehouse. Has 5 years of experience and a 2 yr college degree. Why should a black dude who gets the same job in the same warehouse as a high school drop out get the same wage?

2. White dude gets a job as a manager. Has 4 year college degree and 10 years of mgmt experience. Black dude gets a job as the same manager on the day shift. Has the same degree and mgmt experience. But didn't want to work the night shift, so white dude gets night shift differential pay.

3. White dude shows up on time, every time. Black person shows up late, does a poor job, etc. Why should black dude get the same pay? I know everywhere I've worked we've had trouble with the blacks we hired. Lazy, poor job done, late to work, etc. Had nothing to do with skin color, just happened to be that the black dude was a bad worker. I've seen that in almost every place I've ever worked. Black people make piss poor employees for the most part. Their work ethic is horrific. I've had bosses keep blacks on board even though they were terrible employees because they were scared of being sued if they fired them. My current employer is one of them. FINALLY they canned the guy after he was filmed sleeping on the clock while trucks were driving by his guard shack.

When I was a dispatcher for a restroom trailer, port o let and dumpster company, we had 10 drivers, one black. I spent more time dealing with the piss poor job that one black dude did on his route than the other 9 whites combined. He was known in the office as our "problem child." He was dumber than a doorknob and a horrible employee. He wasn't our problem child because he was black, he was our problem child because he was horrible. 

I could go on and on but the world doesn't revolve around skin color. I know yours does, but not the real world. If anything black privilege has kept blacks in jobs because bosses were scared to fire them.


----------



## Canon Shooter

I have a number of blacks, both men and women, who work for me.

They are treated no better, nor worse, than anyone else. But, just like what happens with my white employees, if you fuck up, you pay for it.

My HR Manager hired this black kid about a month ago. Within the first two weeks he called out twice, one time saying he couldn't find a ride to work. That's just unacceptable. He was written up and his employee file was updated appropriately. Apparently, he told one of his co-workers that he didn't expect the job to be so hard. He worked in the warehouse and, from all indications, he felt that picking orders to ship was just too taxing. The Monday of his third week, he just didn't show up when the day started at 8:00am, and his supervisor couldn't get a hold of him. He finally showed up at 1:00pm, thinking he'd just slip back into work mode, his supervisor called him into his office and fired him.

The thing that blew me away is that this idiot honestly didn't understand why he was being fired. It makes me wonder just how shitty the values are that these black kids are being raised with. He lost a $16 an hour job, which wasn't exactly a tough job, simply because he was never taught the value, or even the concept, of personal responsibility...


----------



## badbob85037

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level a
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> Crime stats, among others = black failure.
Click to expand...

You are a perfect example of a racist. Tell me racist how many years were you a slave? Were you also denied an education and basic human rights that made a waste of your life? Damn the White  man!


----------



## protectionist

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*


Don't believe a word of this anti-white, racist, propaganda jibberish.  I see black people all the time working in good paying jobs, and driving shiny new cars.  Where I live, one guy has a Cadillac. Another has a BMW.

The VA hospital that I go to, has 16,000 employees. Try to find ONE who is a white male.  You could look in there for a month, and not find one.  White females are scarce too.  With so many blacks working at good jobs, how can all this stuff in the OP be true ?  That's simple. It isn't.


----------



## badbob85037

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*


Looking at your list it pretty much is in line with all intelligent test given over the years.


----------



## protectionist

badbob85037 said:


> You are a perfect example of a racist. Tell me racist how many years were you a slave? Were you also denied an education and basic human rights that made a waste of your life? Damn the White  man!


I was denied an education when I was denied an assistantship at my graduate school, because of Affirmative Action discrimination.  I had to quit the school, never got the degree, and never worked in the profession I chose.   Same thing happened to dozens of other non-blacks who were denied assistantships.

After 57 years of blacks benefitting from AA, and whites being the victims, we hear people talking as if it was the blacks who were the victims.  Crazy.

And you can take your racist _"Damn the White man!",_ and shove it up your ass, you racist PIG.  and you have the nerve to call SOMEBODY ELSE a racist ?  Pheeew!  Dumbass.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*


You just proved you are a racist. A group of people with a history of enslavement? I don't have that history. How many whites do you think have that history?  Oh, that's right, all whites, according to your post. Blacks had slaves, I guess they have a history of enslavement too?  You are quite unhinged.


----------



## EvMetro

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*


You should focus all of your hate of white people to the ones that did all the bad things.  Focus your hate toward Democrats, since they were the ones doing all the bad shit to blacks all those decades ago.  Nowadays, nobody really gives a shit what color anybody's skin is.


----------



## JoeBlow

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*


Because Blacks can't figured it out for themselves? So someone has to tell them.


----------



## hadit

IM2 said:


> EMH said:
> 
> 
> 
> This bigot does not speak for black people.  For his entire life, he has been showered with preferential treatment and government handouts.  He enjoys a language privilege, and he practices the very same bigotry he claims to oppose.  He is a hypocrite and a hater with his hand out.
> 
> If you hate whites, go move to Africa where the descendants of those who really did enslave your ancestors live...
> 
> 
> 
> I am speaking for black people right now. Whites have been given preferential treatment and government handouts since this country began. The facts I presented here speak for themselves because your white ass damn sure don't speak for blacks or know anybody black who has seriously engaged you on the issue of race.
> 
> So if you don't like my exercising my first amendment right as an American citizsn, move your ass back to Europe. Because we're way past slavery here white boy and the standard klan retort about  Africans enslaving us gets no play.
Click to expand...

You don't like white people commenting on black problems and lives but have no problem continually commenting on white people, their motivations, what they're thinking, why they're thinking it, what they should be thinking instead, etc. IOW, you are what you despise.


----------



## Canon Shooter

The bottom line is that negroes have the problems they do because they're fucking lazy.

They don't want to work. They don't want to expel even a modicum of effort in attaining the things they desire. They simply think they should be able to cry "RACISM" and the government will give them what they want. The reality is that there is no race as lazy and useless as coloreds.

I saw this (ostensibly) homeless negro at the exit of a strip mall here, holding up one of those bullshit "HOMELESS - ANYTHING HELPS - GOD BLESS" cardboard signs. I rolled down my window and asked him if he was aware of just how many stores just in that very strip mall were hiring. 

His response?

"Why should I do that when people will give me money out here for nothing?"

Clearly, negroes know nothing of self worth. They know nothing of responsibility. They know nothing about true pride. This negro would rather beg for money than get an actual job.

When I see pieces of shit like that, I have zero sympathy for those inbred colored fucks, like IM2 and Paulie, who constantly whine about how whites are the problem.

Until those inbred colored fucks start policing their own, their words fall on deaf ears...


----------



## Esdraelon

Why?  For the same reason Blacks think they can demand that whites pay for everything done in the past by their ancestors, I guess.  Spoiler alert...not gonna happen.


----------



## Polishprince

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*




Not all honkies were involved in slavery, you should know.  My own ancestors were chilling in the backwaters of the Austrian Empire drinking beer and passing gas when the War of Northern Aggression was occurring here.

As far as "telling blacks " what their problems are, its just observation.   We've been your neighbors since we immigrated to these shores and just stating what we see.

You are free to disregard the observations of other, neutral parties if you want, and continue to stew in you juices in the Ghetto.


----------



## Rye Catcher

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*



THEME:  "Why Do Whites Think They Can Tell Us What The Problems in Black America Are?"

RESPONSE:  Some whites don't think at all, especially the Trumpanzees, RW Neo fascists and kooks like Floyd61.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*


Weknow exactly what your problems are because, we have to constantly deal with your crime and general bad behavior. Its our tax dollars that rebuild everything you destroy. We know ALL about it.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> Weknow exactly what your problems are because, we have to constantly deal with your crime and general bad behavior. Its our tax dollars that rebuild everything you destroy. We know ALL about it.
Click to expand...

You don't deal with our crime because you don't deal with your own much larger crime problem. Instead you try making excuses or multiplying percentages by 100,000. We pay taxes bitch and our tax money helped build the suburbs you live in and a bunch of other things you have. So you don't know shit.


----------



## yidnar

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> Weknow exactly what your problems are because, we have to constantly deal with your crime and general bad behavior. Its our tax dollars that rebuild everything you destroy. We know ALL about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't deal with our crime because you don't deal with your own much larger crime problem. Instead you try making excuses or multiplying percentages by 100,000. We pay taxes bitch and our tax money helped build the suburbs you live in and a bunch of other things you have. So you don't know shit.
Click to expand...

wow ! you cant actually believe that !!


----------



## Who_Me?

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> Weknow exactly what your problems are because, we have to constantly deal with your crime and general bad behavior. Its our tax dollars that rebuild everything you destroy. We know ALL about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't deal with our crime because you don't deal with your own much larger crime problem. Instead you try making excuses or multiplying percentages by 100,000. We pay taxes bitch and our tax money helped build the suburbs you live in and a bunch of other things you have. So you don't know shit.
Click to expand...

You are delusional.


----------



## IM2

Who_Me? said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> Weknow exactly what your problems are because, we have to constantly deal with your crime and general bad behavior. Its our tax dollars that rebuild everything you destroy. We know ALL about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't deal with our crime because you don't deal with your own much larger crime problem. Instead you try making excuses or multiplying percentages by 100,000. We pay taxes bitch and our tax money helped build the suburbs you live in and a bunch of other things you have. So you don't know shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are delusional.
Click to expand...

No, that would be you.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## IM2

Yawn! We have seen white mass shooting all the time.


----------



## Ringo

IM2 said:


> Yawn! We have seen white mass shooting all the time.


Just for the information, what kind of dances the whites are dancing right after mass shooting? Cotillion? Waltz? Polka?


----------



## IM2

Ringo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn! We have seen white mass shooting all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Just for the information, what kind of dances the whites are dancing right after mass shooting? Cotillion? Waltz? Polka?
Click to expand...

Since blacks aren't twerking after every shooting, you figure it out.


----------



## Canon Shooter

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> Weknow exactly what your problems are because, we have to constantly deal with your crime and general bad behavior. Its our tax dollars that rebuild everything you destroy. We know ALL about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't deal with our crime because you don't deal with your own much larger crime problem. Instead you try making excuses or multiplying percentages by 100,000. We pay taxes bitch and our tax money helped build the suburbs you live in and a bunch of other things you have. So you don't know shit.
Click to expand...


But it's also built a lot of things you have.

So fuck off, monkey...


----------



## harmonica

....because blacks graduate at lower rates and commit crime at higher rates...black culture is a repeating failed culture...if you keep doing the wrong things, you should listen to smarter people


----------



## Rambunctious

Why Do Whites Think They Can Tell Us What The Problems in Black America Are?​
The problem in "black America" is that there is a "black America"......


----------



## badbob85037

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your moutH*



Why would the Whites even try? Most Black Americans are already democrats and that's the same as a NAZI JEW Your problem is you just like it on the plantation to much where you can do what you are told and have no problems. WHY DO YOU VOTE FOR THE SOUTHERN CONFEDERACY, FOUNDERS OF THE KKK WHO FOUGHT AGAINST even anti lynching Laws A PARTY WHEN PASSING THE GREAT SOCITY  SAID WE WILL HAVE THOSE NI**ERS VOTING DEMOCRAT FOR 200 YEARS? No you don't need this white boy telling you what's up. You are just doing a great job of what ever you are doing.


----------



## MisterBeale

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*


We aren't white, we aren't black, we are Americans.


----------



## horselightning

MisterBeale said:


> We aren't white, we aren't black, we are Americans.


exactly.


----------



## AZrailwhale

horselightning said:


> exactly.


That’s the way decent people look at it.  However people like Paul, Maryiam and IM2 don’t look at it that way.  With them, it’s race, first, last and always.  The worst thing is that they expect the rest of us to have the same twisted world view.


----------



## asaratis

AZrailwhale said:


> That’s the way decent people look at it.  However people like Paul, Maryiam and IM2 don’t look at it that way.  With them, it’s race, first, last and always.  The worst thing is that they expect the rest of us to have the same twisted world view.


They were introduced to CRT when they were still suckling.


----------



## IM2

Polishprince said:


> Not all honkies were involved in slavery, you should know.  My own ancestors were chilling in the backwaters of the Austrian Empire drinking beer and passing gas when the War of Northern Aggression was occurring here.
> 
> As far as "telling blacks " what their problems are, its just observation.   We've been your neighbors since we immigrated to these shores and just stating what we see.
> 
> You are free to disregard the observations of other, neutral parties if you want, and continue to stew in you juices in the Ghetto.


All whites in America today have benefitted either directly or in directly from POST SLAVERY legislation by all levels of government. That include your Polish ass.

*All Rise!*

This mornings lesson:

*How the Polish turned White and Have Played the Race Card Ever Since*

_“Here it is important to understand how, exactly, Americans ‘become white’. The history of Polish-Americans is an illuminating example. Upon arriving in the U.S. en masse in the late 19th and early 20th century, Poles endured discrimination based on their appearance, religion and culture. In 1903, the New England Magazine decried the Poles’ “expressionless Slavic faces” and “stunted figures” as well as their inherent “ignorance” and “propensity to violence”. Working for terrible wages, Polish workers were renamed things like “Thomas Jefferson” by their bigoted Anglo-Saxon bosses who refused to utter Polish names.

The Poles, in other words, were not considered white. Far from it: they were considered a mysterious menace that should be expelled. When Polish-American Leon Czolgosz killed President William McKinley in 1901, all Poles were deemed potential violent anarchists. “All people are mourning, and it is caused by a maniac who is of our nationality,” a Polish-American newspaper wrote, pressured to apologize for their own people. The collective blame of Poles for terrorism bears great similarity to how Muslims (both in the U.S. and Europe) are collectively blamed today.

But then something changed. In 1919, Irish gangs in blackface attacked Polish neighborhoods in Chicago in an attempt to convince Poles, and other Eastern European groups, that they, too, were “white” and should join them in the fight against blacks. As historian David R. Roediger recalls, “Poles argued that the riot was a conflict between blacks and whites, with Poles abstaining because they belonged to neither group.” But the Irish gangs considered whiteness, as is often the case in America, as anti-blackness. And as in the early 20th century Chicago experienced an influx not only of white immigrants from Europe, but blacks from the South, white groups who felt threatened by black arrivals decided that it would be politically advantageous if the Poles were considered white as well.

With that new white identity came the ability to practice the discrimination they had once endured.

Over time, the strategy of positioning Poles as “white” against a dark-skinned “other” was successful. Poles came to consider themselves white, and more importantly, they came to be considered white by their fellow Americans, as did Italians, Greeks, Jews, Russians, and others from Southern and Eastern Europe, all of whom held an ambivalent racial status in U.S. society. Also, intermarriage between white ethnic groups led some to embrace a broader white identity.”_

*Sarah Kendzior, How do you become “white” in America?*​Sarah Kendzior, _How do you become “white” in America?_ How do you become “white” in America?

*Now STFU.*


----------



## IM2

Canon Shooter said:


> But it's also built a lot of things you have.
> 
> So fuck off, monkey...


We paid taxes and got excluded from programs our taxes paid for.

So fuck off honky.


----------



## IM2

AZrailwhale said:


> That’s the way decent people look at it.  However people like Paul, Maryiam and IM2 don’t look at it that way.  With them, it’s race, first, last and always.  The worst thing is that they expect the rest of us to have the same twisted world view.


The majority of blacks see things like we do. Yours vis the twisted view.


----------



## IM2

asaratis said:


> They were introduced to CRT when they were still suckling.


No, we were introduced to the racist system CRT describes. 

We all know this place is full of racist whites. Your denial of your problem is expected.


----------



## asaratis

IM2 said:


> No, we were introduced to the racist system CRT describes.
> 
> We all know this place is full of racist whites. Your denial of your problem is expected.


You should send a resumé to Al Sharpton.  He'll share some of his extortion proceeds with you and improve your race-baiting techniques.  

You're still just an amateur.


----------



## IM2

asaratis said:


> You should send a resumé to Al Sharpton.  He'll share some of his extortion proceeds with you and improve your race-baiting techniques.
> 
> You're still just an amateur.


Sharpton is not extorting anyone. If you are caught discriminating that's what you get.


----------



## asaratis

IM2 said:


> Sharpton is not extorting anyone. If you are caught discriminating that's what you get.


Sharpton gets paid for threatening to accuse corporations of racism.









						How Sharpton gets paid to not cry ‘racism’ at corporations
					

Want to influence a casino bid? Polish your corporate image? Not be labeled a racist? Then you need to pay Al Sharpton. For more than a decade, corporations have shelled out thousands of dollars in…




					nypost.com
				




"Reverend" Al is just another turd in a suit.


----------



## irosie91

asaratis said:


> Sharpton gets paid for threatening to accuse corporations of racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Sharpton gets paid to not cry ‘racism’ at corporations
> 
> 
> Want to influence a casino bid? Polish your corporate image? Not be labeled a racist? Then you need to pay Al Sharpton. For more than a decade, corporations have shelled out thousands of dollars in…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Reverend" Al is just another turd in a suit.


he is utterly and truly disgusting.  -----for the record---I worked FOR MANY YEARS 
in health care-----the people who most DESPISED him----who wanted to tell me about 
it-----were mature black males


----------



## IM2

asaratis said:


> Sharpton gets paid for threatening to accuse corporations of racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Sharpton gets paid to not cry ‘racism’ at corporations
> 
> 
> Want to influence a casino bid? Polish your corporate image? Not be labeled a racist? Then you need to pay Al Sharpton. For more than a decade, corporations have shelled out thousands of dollars in…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Reverend" Al is just another turd in a suit.


That's what white racists say. I know what Sharpton is doing anf if white companies still were committing racism this would not happen.


----------



## IM2

irosie91 said:


> he is utterly and truly disgusting.  -----for the record---I worked FOR MANY YEARS
> in health care-----the people who most DESPISED him----who wanted to tell me about
> it-----were mature black males


That's a lie. But this is what you guys do. Nobody black opposes white racism and everybody black hates blacks who stand up to it. It goes with the "I went to a mostly black school and everybody was racist against me because I am white" and "We hired blacks but they could never do the job" stories.


----------



## irosie91

IM2 said:


> That's what white racists say. I know what Sharpton is doing anf if white companies still were committing racism this would not happen.


sharpton is a very dishonest, opportunist clown


IM2 said:


> That's a lie. But this is what you guys do. Nobody black opposes white racism and everybody black hates blacks who stand up to it. It goes with the "I went to a mostly black school and everybody was racist against me because I am white" and "We hired blacks but they could never do the job" stories.


   very dishonest------as one very dignified black man told me when sharpton was in his 
   DASHIKI  phase.    "I don't trust a man who wears a costume"


----------



## IM2

irosie91 said:


> sharpton is a very dishonest, opportunist clown
> 
> very dishonest------as one very dignified black man told me when sharpton was in his
> DASHIKI  phase.    "I don't trust a man who wears a costume"


I know it the same old tale. "Most everybody black sees things as you do." A Dashiki is not a costume. The fact a black man said that to you indicates he has internalized racism, meaning he was probably a Tom.

You racists all say the same shit, Shapton is respected by 95 percent of the black community. I'm black and I damn sure don't need some old ass washed up racist white person to tell me about Sharpton.


----------



## irosie91

IM2 said:


> I know it the same old tale. "Most everybody black sees things as you do." A Dashiki is not a costume. The fact a black man said that to you indicates he has internalized racism, meaning he was probably a Tom.
> 
> You racists all say the same shit, Shapton is respected by 95 percent of the black community. I'm black and I damn sure don't need some old ass washed up racist white person to tell me about Sharpton.


what is there to respect about sharpton?-----the FACT that he is black?


----------



## RetiredGySgt

The fact he extorts money, even if that money never gets to anyone but Sharpton.


----------



## Canon Shooter

IM2 said:


> We paid taxes and got excluded from programs our taxes paid for.



No you didn't. You guys were just too stupid to take advantage of them...



IM2 said:


> So fuck off honky.


LOL!

"Honky"?? Oh no! What a racist! LOL!!


----------



## Canon Shooter

IM2 said:


> Sharpton is not extorting anyone. If you are caught discriminating that's what you get.


Sharpton is a piece of human feces with feet.

His involvement in the Tawana Brawley case is all a person needs to know that he's no one to be admired...


----------



## Canon Shooter

IM2 said:


> I know it the same old tale. "Most everybody black sees things as you do." A Dashiki is not a costume. The fact a black man said that to you indicates he has internalized racism, meaning he was probably a Tom.
> 
> You racists all say the same shit, Shapton is respected by 95 percent of the black community. I'm black and I damn sure don't need some old ass washed up racist white person to tell me about Sharpton.


The fact that you believe that any black man who differs with you on white people is a "Tom".

The fact that you admire Sharpton say a lot about you. It says that you're willing to rely on complete and absolute lies if it helps your agenda. Sharpton's a piece of shit, and you're no different...


----------



## Canon Shooter

irosie91 said:


> what is there to respect about sharpton?-----the FACT that he is black?


IM2 admires the fact that Sharpton is a piece of shit liar...


----------



## IM2

Canon Shooter said:


> The fact that you believe that any black man who differs with you on white people is a "Tom".
> 
> The fact that you admire Sharpton say a lot about you. It says that you're willing to rely on complete and absolute lies if it helps your agenda. Sharpton's a piece of shit, and you're no different...


I don't admire anyone but the more shitbag white racists like ypu tell me how I should not like Sharpton, the more I am going to like him. The only lie is white supremacy  and you rely on it.


----------



## Canon Shooter

IM2 said:


> I don't admire anyone but the more shitbag white racists like ypu tell me how I should not like Sharpton, the more I am going to like him. The only lie is white supremacy  and you rely on it.



What do you think about the way he injected himself into the Tawana Brawley case, and the statements he made during it? Do you believe he conducted himself in an honorable and admirable fashion?

Too bad Riccardi didn't use a bigger knife...


----------



## otto105

badbob85037 said:


> Why would the Whites even try? Most Black Americans are already democrats and that's the same as a NAZI JEW Your problem is you just like it on the plantation to much where you can do what you are told and have no problems. WHY DO YOU VOTE FOR THE SOUTHERN CONFEDERACY, FOUNDERS OF THE KKK WHO FOUGHT AGAINST even anti lynching Laws A PARTY WHEN PASSING THE GREAT SOCITY  SAID WE WILL HAVE THOSE NI**ERS VOTING DEMOCRAT FOR 200 YEARS? No you don't need this white boy telling you what's up. You are just doing a great job of what ever you are doing.


Bob

Stop being fucking stupid.


----------



## IM2

Canon Shooter said:


> No you didn't. You guys were just too stupid to take advantage of them...
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> "Honky"?? Oh no! What a racist! LOL!!


No, blacks were excluded.


----------



## IM2

Canon Shooter said:


> What do you think about the way he injected himself into the Tawana Brawley case, and the statements he made during it? Do you believe he conducted himself in an honorable and admirable fashion?
> 
> Too bad Riccardi didn't use a bigger knife...


I don't give a fuck about Twanna Brawley. The reality is that the NYPD have been brutalizing blacks for over 100 years.


----------



## Canon Shooter

IM2 said:


> No, blacks were excluded.



No they weren't.

Go piss up a rope...


----------



## Canon Shooter

IM2 said:


> I don't give a fuck about Twanna Brawley. The reality is that the NYPD have been brutalizing blacks for over 100 years.



The Tawana Brawley case had nothing to do with the NYPD, you stupid negro fuck.

I know you don't want to discuss it, because it was a blatant case of chickenshit, lying little negroes, not unlike yourself, making up lies and getting caught in them...


----------



## horselightning

Canon Shooter said:


> The Tawana Brawley case had nothing to do with the NYPD, you stupid negro fuck.
> 
> I know you don't want to discuss it, because it was a blatant case of chickenshit, lying little negroes, not unlike yourself, making up lies and getting caught in them...


brawley a black girl claimed white men raped her and made a fool out of al sharpton. both eneded up paying out a lot of  money. all cause that girl didnt eant to get in trouble for being out late.


----------



## Canon Shooter

horselightning said:


> brawley a black girl claimed white men raped her and made a fool out of al sharpton. both eneded up paying out a lot of  money. all cause that girl didnt eant to get in trouble for being out late.



The judgement against Sharpton was paid by supporters, one of which was O.J. Simpson lawyer Johnnie Cochran. Sharpton actually paid none of it.

Brawley hasn't paid anyone a dime...


----------



## mga138

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*




You are missing the obvious answer to all of that, which is that blacks are less intelligent than other races--on average--and that accounts for the disparities we see in society. If you cannot accept the reality of that fact, you'll just have to live in a state of confusion and anger where you blame others for your own community failures.


----------



## horselightning

Canon Shooter said:


> The judgement against Sharpton was paid by supporters, one of which was O.J. Simpson lawyer Johnnie Cochran. Sharpton actually paid none of it.
> 
> Brawley hasn't paid anyone a dime...


ther articloes i read said she did . i hve no idea.


----------



## Unkotare

mga138 said:


> You are missing the obvious answer to all of that, which is that blacks are less intelligent than other races--......


If that were true, YOU would be blacker than midnight.


----------



## Unkotare

mga138 said:


> .....f confusion and anger where you blame others for your own community failures.


YOUR personal failure is not the fault of any community. YOU are just a worthless POS individually.


----------



## mga138

Unkotare said:


> If that were true, YOU would be blacker than midnight.


Worthless response. You clearly haven't studied the topic or race. You have no business in a discussion board for a topic you are wholly ignorant of.


----------



## Unkotare

mga138 said:


> Worthless response. You clearly haven't studied the topic or race. You have no business in a discussion board for a topic you are wholly ignorant of.


What are you so afraid to say, pussy?


----------



## mga138

Unkotare said:


> What are you so afraid to say, pussy?


That claim of yours must be some sort of psychological projection because I fear no truth nor wish it unknown to the world.


----------



## Unkotare

mga138 said:


> That claim of yours must be some sort of psychological projection because I fear no truth nor wish it unknown to the world.


Sure seems that way, miss.


----------



## mga138

Unkotare said:


> Sure seems that way, miss.


Wouldn't it be more interesting to have a serious conversation? Aren't you bored, yet?


----------



## Unkotare

mga138 said:


> Wouldn't it be more interesting to have a serious conversation? Aren't you bored, yet?


Do you really think your idiotic "don't violate my racial purity!" or "stop white genocide!" bullshit deserves to be taken seriously? It's the nonsense of a frightened, ignorant child.


----------



## mga138

Unkotare said:


> Do you really think your idiotic "don't violate my racial purity!" or "stop white genocide!" bullshit deserves to be taken seriously? It's the nonsense of a frightened, ignorant child.



You must be a leftist because you love creating your own false storyline, you manufacture fake quotes, and then you attack those instead of actually debating somebody on anything real. Pathetic; foolish, and disturbed.


----------



## Unkotare

mga138 said:


> You must be a leftist .....


Wrong again, chickenshit.


----------



## mga138

Unkotare said:


> Wrong again, chickenshit.


Not a real reply--you are deflecting.


----------



## Unkotare

mga138 said:


> Not a real reply--.....


A direct reply, fool.


----------



## mga138

Unkotare said:


> A direct reply, fool.


Nope--not a reply to anything. If you call that a reply, then you are living life on the bad end of the Bell curve.


----------



## Paul Essien

Canon Shooter
*The Tawana Brawley case had nothing to do with the NYPD, you stupid negro fuck. I know you don't want to discuss it, because it was a blatant case of chickenshit, lying little negroes, not unlike yourself, making up lies and getting caught in them..*

horselightning
*brawley a black girl claimed white men raped her and made a fool out of al sharpton. both eneded up paying out a lot of money. all cause that girl didnt eant to get in trouble for being out late.*

I know of the case








*Brawley was a 15 year old black female who was never actually found to be lying. She just quit fighting.*

To this day she has never refuted it as a lie.

The police verified cop DNA was all over her, but yet they still couldn't prove rape. Why did one of the cops kill himself a week after being accused of rape ? Suicide is as close to an admission of guilt as you will get. Also they never said how she chose the cops that raped her.

Or are you basing your assumptions on the word of white detectives, attorneys, judges, scared witnesses, and the mainstream media ?

@mgtpa
*You are missing the obvious answer to all of that, which is that blacks are less intelligent than other races--on average--and that accounts for the disparities we see in society. If you cannot accept the reality of that fact, you'll just have to live in a state of confusion and anger where you blame others for your own community failures.*

OK. So what do you do with race of less intelligent black people ?


----------



## Unkotare

mga138 said:


> Nope--not a reply to anything. .....


A direct reply to your comments, stupid.


----------



## horselightning

Paul Essien said:


> Canon Shooter
> *The Tawana Brawley case had nothing to do with the NYPD, you stupid negro fuck. I know you don't want to discuss it, because it was a blatant case of chickenshit, lying little negroes, not unlike yourself, making up lies and getting caught in them..*
> 
> horselightning
> *brawley a black girl claimed white men raped her and made a fool out of al sharpton. both eneded up paying out a lot of money. all cause that girl didnt eant to get in trouble for being out late.*
> 
> I know of the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brawley was a 15 year old black female who was never actually found to be lying. She just quit fighting.*
> 
> To this day she has never refuted it as a lie.
> 
> The police verified cop DNA was all over her, but yet they still couldn't prove rape. Why did one of the cops kill himself a week after being accused of rape ? Suicide is as close to an admission of guilt as you will get. Also they never said how she chose the cops that raped her.
> 
> Or are you basing your assumptions on the word of white detectives, attorneys, judges, scared witnesses, and the mainstream media ?
> 
> @mgtpa
> *You are missing the obvious answer to all of that, which is that blacks are less intelligent than other races--on average--and that accounts for the disparities we see in society. If you cannot accept the reality of that fact, you'll just have to live in a state of confusion and anger where you blame others for your own community failures.*
> 
> OK. So what do you do with race of less intelligent black people ?


she faked it and was fined,. period.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

IM2 said:


> An intelligent person looks at facts and draws conclusions based on the facts presented. You have not done that.


as long as blacks stay on the democrat plantation they will always have issues


----------



## Paul Essien

horselightning 
*she faked it and was fined,. period.*

*To this day she never denies it.
*
1. She was missing for 4 days and was found "Seemingly UNCONSCIOUS & unresponsive." Her body was also smeared with feces. Smearing your own body with feces? Okay

2. She remained unresponsive initially. It's not as if she just came out with an elaborate story

3. When interviewed by the police initially it barely lasted 20 minutes. They did not try to get into details

4. There was no absolute proof she stayed anywhere other than the garbage can where according to officials she was found.

A 15 year old must be a damn good actor if she can fake being unconscious.

Here's the reality. When a black woman accuses a white man of rape...there will ALWAYS be doubt...more so than if it's a white woman accusing a black man.


----------



## mga138

Unkotare said:


> A direct reply to your comments, stupid.


Post something interesting or go back to your porn for the rest of the night


----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


> horselightning
> *she faked it and was fined,. period.*
> 
> *To this day she never denies it.*
> 
> 1. She was missing for 4 days and was found "Seemingly UNCONSCIOUS & unresponsive." Her body was also smeared with feces. Smearing your own body with feces? Okay
> 
> 2. She remained unresponsive initially. It's not as if she just came out with an elaborate story
> 
> 3. When interviewed by the police initially it barely lasted 20 minutes. They did not try to get into details
> 
> 4. There was no absolute proof she stayed anywhere other than the garbage can where according to officials she was found.
> 
> A 15 year old must be a damn good actor if she can fake being unconscious.
> 
> Here's the reality. When a black woman accuses a white man of rape...there will ALWAYS be doubt...more so than if it's a white woman accusing a black man.


Al Sharpton doesn't agree with you... SHARPTON SEES CHANCE BRAWLEY `DUPED' HIM  SAYS RAPE CHARGE  MAY HAVE BEEN LIE

Here is the reality--Black men rape about 35,000 White women per year and white men rape less than 1 Black woman per year.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> Canon Shooter
> *The Tawana Brawley case had nothing to do with the NYPD, you stupid negro fuck. I know you don't want to discuss it, because it was a blatant case of chickenshit, lying little negroes, not unlike yourself, making up lies and getting caught in them..*
> 
> horselightning
> *brawley a black girl claimed white men raped her and made a fool out of al sharpton. both eneded up paying out a lot of money. all cause that girl didnt eant to get in trouble for being out late.*
> 
> I know of the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brawley was a 15 year old black female who was never actually found to be lying. She just quit fighting.*
> 
> To this day she has never refuted it as a lie.
> 
> The police verified cop DNA was all over her, but yet they still couldn't prove rape. Why did one of the cops kill himself a week after being accused of rape ? Suicide is as close to an admission of guilt as you will get. Also they never said how she chose the cops that raped her.
> 
> Or are you basing your assumptions on the word of white detectives, attorneys, judges, scared witnesses, and the mainstream media ?
> 
> @mgtpa
> *You are missing the obvious answer to all of that, which is that blacks are less intelligent than other races--on average--and that accounts for the disparities we see in society. If you cannot accept the reality of that fact, you'll just have to live in a state of confusion and anger where you blame others for your own community failures.*
> 
> OK. So what do you do with race of less intelligent black people ?



A grand jury found her allegations baseless.

You'd have to be one special sort of retarded negro to believe it all happened as she said it did...


----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


> *You are missing the obvious answer to all of that, which is that blacks are less intelligent than other races--on average--and that accounts for the disparities we see in society. If you cannot accept the reality of that fact, you'll just have to live in a state of confusion and anger where you blame others for your own community failures.*
> 
> OK. So what do you do with race of less intelligent black people ?


You leave them to their own devices. You let them live according to their own mores in a way they decides suits them best. Stop trying to make them live according to other group standards. Fair enough?


----------



## Unkotare

mga138 said:


> Post something interesting ....


Interesting to a racist chickenshit douche like you?


----------



## mga138

Unkotare said:


> Interesting to a racist chickenshit douche like you?


Not a reply silly Samurai. Take your tiny katana and go back to your porn


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138
*You leave them to their own devices. You let them live according to their own mores in a way they decides suits them best. Stop trying to make them live according to other group standards. Fair enough?*

So you're not gonna nothing ? OK. Got it. Just as I thought

White people always running around trying to prove how stupid black ppl are and that's supposedly meant to get blk ppl all upset and everyone runs around trying to debate you guys.

Fk all that.

Call me intellectually inferior all day. I don't give a crap about. Just get to the doing part

You saying I'm inferior ? OK sh*t....I guess I am. Now what ? And that's when every white man wimps out when it comes to the doing part.


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138
*Here is the reality--Black men rape about 35,000 White women per year and white men rape less than 1 Black woman per year.*

My response to your statement is that is either

What you say is true and should be investigated.
Or that we are in a system of white supremacy which fabricates those sort of statistics all the time
But let's break down this common "_Black men are raping white women all the time_" racial stereotype.

White people make sure they live as far away from black people as possible.
Black men know they will be severely punished for attacking a white women.
White women are crippled by social interaction with people they don’t already know and if he’s black man ? That’s an outright emergency.






So how are 35,000 white women being raped by black men ? You been on stormfront too long. 

If so many white women were in fact being raped by black men then would be painstakingly documented also white society wouldn't just sit back and _"Black guys raping thousands of white woman...No problem" _You know as well I do that white society would never stand fot it.

*Also the FBI does not break out rape statistics by race, like they do for murder.*

The Justice Department, however, does a crime survey every year where they ask a random sample of Americans about what crimes they have experienced during the past year – regardless of whether or not the police did anything.

In that survey they do ask about the race of the victim and the rapist. But in their sample there are fewer than ten rapes in which blacks took any part at all (but there are more than ten white-on-white rapes).

If you take small, statistically insignificant numbers and extend them to the whole country, you can get wild numbers, the kind you see on Stormfront.

But you can use the very same numbers to “prove” that white men are more likely to rape women then black men. But no one points that out.

Also let's be clear black people don't run the FBI and the Justice department

The FBI and the Justice department themselves have just admitted that they have been given out false information for decades which lead the imprisonment of thousands of black men, but decades later they come out and say "Ooops sorry"

As to your other stat, showing white men don't rape black women. 

That's because as long as a white man gets his get lie straight, for the most part, in a system of racism - white supremacy a white man having sex with a black woman (Be it consensual or not) is not classified as rape.

There is a book called "At the Dark End Of The Street" written by Danielle L McGuire (A white woman) were she talks about the long history of white men raping black females, black males and black children for centuries.

Or if you want to talk about Dominic Strauss Khan or if you want to talk about Joan Little who killed a white male guard in 1975 for trying to rape her. Even white women are raping non-white children. Or Mary Kay Letouneo. A white teacher in the USA who was having under age sex with one of her non-white students.

You had USA cop Daniel Holtzclaw (Who was not white granted - Half White / Half Asian) who was raping black women for years. Like a lot of the hapa kids, he saw himself as white. "suck my white dick" and all that shit he was saying.


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138 
*Al Sharpton doesn't agree with you... **SHARPTON SEES CHANCE BRAWLEY `DUPED' HIM SAYS RAPE CHARGE MAY HAVE BEEN LIE*

What's Al Sharpton got to do with me ?

So a 15 year old would make herself be found unconscious and she would cover herself in feces and she would write racial slurs on her torso ?..........._Okkkaaaaay_

You ignore the fact that Steven Pagnoes (_one of the accused_) father was a city court judge and his uncle, who is now the most powerful judge in Dutchess Count, was a family court judge.

You ignore that Pagnoes testified under oath before a grand jury that he was home with his fiancee and his parents but his wife, his mother and his father refused to take the witness stand to support his alibi claim.

You ignore that Harry Crist (_one the alleged rapists_) who Tawana had given a description about within forty-eight hours of the interview, he commits suicide

They claimed Tawana refused to talk or cooperate with them. Her family became suspicious. Alton Maddox (Brawleys layer) had sought for the discovery of the Brawley files for at least ten years. Eliot Spitzer is sitting on the files to protect them from charges of a cover-up..

I believe that the Tawana Brawley case should be reopened again. She should be allowed to retrieve those files that were denied to her during her first lawsuit.


----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


> mga138
> *Here is the reality--Black men rape about 35,000 White women per year and white men rape less than 1 Black woman per year.*
> 
> My response to your statement is that is either
> 
> What you say is true and should be investigated.
> Or that we are in a system of white supremacy which fabricates those sort of statistics all the time
> But let's break down this common "_Black men are raping white women all the time_" racial stereotype.
> 
> White people make sure they live as far away from black people as possible.
> Black men know they will be severely punished for attacking a white women.
> White women are crippled by social interaction with people they don’t already know and if he’s black man ? That’s an outright emergency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how are 35,000 white women being raped by black men ? You been on stormfront too long.
> 
> If so many white women were in fact being raped by black men then would be painstakingly documented also white society wouldn't just sit back and _"Black guys raping thousands of white woman...No problem" _You know as well I do that white society would never stand fot it.
> 
> *Also the FBI does not break out rape statistics by race, like they do for murder.*
> 
> The Justice Department, however, does a crime survey every year where they ask a random sample of Americans about what crimes they have experienced during the past year – regardless of whether or not the police did anything.
> 
> In that survey they do ask about the race of the victim and the rapist. But in their sample there are fewer than ten rapes in which blacks took any part at all (but there are more than ten white-on-white rapes).
> 
> If you take small, statistically insignificant numbers and extend them to the whole country, you can get wild numbers, the kind you see on Stormfront.
> 
> But you can use the very same numbers to “prove” that white men are more likely to rape women then black men. But no one points that out.
> 
> Also let's be clear black people don't run the FBI and the Justice department
> 
> The FBI and the Justice department themselves have just admitted that they have been given out false information for decades which lead the imprisonment of thousands of black men, but decades later they come out and say "Ooops sorry"
> 
> As to your other stat, showing white men don't rape black women.
> 
> That's because as long as a white man gets his get lie straight, for the most part, in a system of racism - white supremacy a white man having sex with a black woman (Be it consensual or not) is not classified as rape.
> 
> There is a book called "At the Dark End Of The Street" written by Danielle L McGuire (A white woman) were she talks about the long history of white men raping black females, black males and black children for centuries.
> 
> Or if you want to talk about Dominic Strauss Khan or if you want to talk about Joan Little who killed a white male guard in 1975 for trying to rape her. Even white women are raping non-white children. Or Mary Kay Letouneo. A white teacher in the USA who was having under age sex with one of her non-white students.
> 
> You had USA cop Daniel Holtzclaw (Who was not white granted - Half White / Half Asian) who was raping black women for years. Like a lot of the hapa kids, he saw himself as white. "suck my white dick" and all that shit he was saying.


So, you asked me several questions and I'll do my best to answer them here in one message...

1) You asked me what I think White people should "do," about Blacks. I already told you that they shouldn't do anything but leave them alone. White people should not try to infantilize Blacks anymore than they already have. It has clearly NOT worked, for all White people's good intentions.

2) You have issue with the scientific method on rape statistics. The Justice Department DOES keep interracial rape Statistics, but since 2009 they no longer release them to the public. Obama and Eric Holder decided to hide them. For those statistics we have to go back to the Bush-era Department of Justice and they found that the average over a 6 year period showed that In the United States  37,460 white females were sexually assaulted or raped by a black man, while between zero and ten black females were sexually assaulted or raped by a white man. You may not like what that shows, but it is what it is.

3) The US bureau of Statistics still releases interracial violent victimizations, and the sample size is MASSIVE. In the most recent set of Statistics that I have (2018) there were close to 600,000 acts of violence between Blacks and Whites. Of that number, Whites were the victims 90 percent of the time and Blacks were the victims less than 10 percent of the time! Or, to put it another way, A White person is 47.6 TIMES more likely to be violently victimized by a Black than the other way around. Not 47.6 percent more, but TIMES more.
You tell me, What should whites do about Blacks, given that reality?! I think my suggestion is quite magnanimous (to leave them alone), but you seem to think that is insufficient. Maybe you're right about that.


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138
*1) You asked me what I think White people should "do," about Blacks. I already told you that they shouldn't do anything but leave them alone. *

But that's not gonna happen is it ? And it's never happened - Has it ?

We live in a global system of racism white supremacy.

So in that system you are going to need some black around to kill and mistreat. So whites will poison a river in Nigeria or Ghana, which will kill thousands or they will create a famine but they will allow some black people to live because what's the point in white supremacy if their is no one you can act supreme over ?

Black ppl are the glue that keeps whites together.

If there were no black folks around, you would have no one to blame but yourselves for the crime that occurred.

No one to blame but yourselves, when you didn’t get the jobs you wanted.

No one to blame but yourselves, when your life turned out to be less than you expected.

White people need blk people _(especially in a inferior role)_ as a way to build yourselves up, and provide a sense of self-worth you otherwise lack.

mga138
*White people should not try to infantilize Blacks anymore than they already have.*

Infantilize black people ? Since when do you need a military to feel brave enough to go against a bunch of unarmed infants ?






No one has the courage blk ppl have.

And what makes us so amazing is that we're the minority population here but we still go hard body.

*We go up against the biggest military power on the planet.*

WE ARE OUT-NUMBERED
WE ARE OUT-GUNNED
WE ARE OUT-FINANCED
But we dust ourselves off and challenge the beast everyday

Whites never expected us to last this long and grow stronger despite all the drugs, war, molestation, slavery, guns, police brutality, AIDS, glass ceilings, minstrel shows/ media destruction/ music destruction, prison systems, killings of our boys and girls, poison water/ food supply, Katrina, Haiti

You are baffled at our resilience and cannot come to terms with it. If white were placed in our situation, any of them, they would have died off centuries ago.

mga138
*It has clearly NOT worked, for all White people's good intentions.*

If whites have such good intention then why do whites make sure predominantly Black school districts are under-funded ? under-staffed with inexperienced teachers ? denied books ? microscopes ? and other lab equipment ? and put hazardous waste near black schools ? cut art and music classes ? sports teams and sometimes hot meals in a cafeteria ?

And guess what ?

Despite all that black people still thrive.

You look around and see that light skin is a recessive trait the world over, and that white people are the odd ones on the planet in terms of pigmentation.
You see black people excelling in any arena where we are given full and equal opportunity (not enough arenas, to be sure, but still);
You see a popular culture in which black people are among the nation’s most revered symbols of what’s hip,
You see a world in which global white supremacy is everywhere being challenged. In which the white world’s militaries are incapable of subduing a rag-tag bunch of insurgents, with darker skin.
White people know that Black people can be great scientists, economists, attorneys and anything else.

They want a social system were black people are handicapped by lack of education and opportunity that their only options are flipping burgers or in prison and then white and non black people try to ‘scientifically’ prove that the effects of their own racism are actually due to innate deficiencies of those they’ve practicing there racism on.

mga138
*2) You have issue with the scientific method on rape statistics. *

You just use whatever numbers you can find and use them to excuse your own racism under the banner of Truth when in fact there is no search for truth, just the shoring up of prejudices learned in childhood.

What I can not understand is this : Why can’t you be just a racist ? Why do you need these scientific method explanations? What is wrong with racism? You do promote it, so why be a shame of it? Why you just can not say; “N****s are stupid.” or "N****s are savages" ?

Why do you feel the need to have “scientific crutches”?

That is mystery to me.

If black rapists were some huge threat they would know it more clearly than whites would.

mga138
*The Justice Department DOES keep interracial rape Statistics, but since 2009 they no longer release them to the public*.

I never said that the justice department didn't keep interracial rape stats but white women have a history lying to the police about black men raping them.






And let's look at the sex crimes of people in your own race.









































mga138
*Obama and Eric Holder decided to hide them. For those statistics we have to go back to the Bush-era Department of Justice and they found that the average over a 6 year period showed that In the United States 37,460 white females were sexually assaulted or raped by a black man, while between zero and ten black females were sexually assaulted or raped by a white man. You may not like what that shows, but it is what it is.*

If 37,460 white women were being raped by black men that would make rape almost as common as robbery

The Justice Department based there stats on a crime victim survey it does every year. But interracial rape is so rare that there are fewer than ten cases in its sample. So you cannot draw any firm statistical conclusions.

Strangers commit around 2% of rapes. Most rapes are done by current or former boyfriends, dates and husbands. Interracial rape is rare for the same reasons that interracial marriage is rare. So rare that there are not even solid government figures on it.

Your argument is built not on sound reasoning and solid facts but on white fears that go back at least to Jim Crow times.


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138
*3) The US bureau of Statistics still releases interracial violent victimizations, and the sample size is MASSIVE. In the most recent set of Statistics that I have (2018) there were close to 600,000 acts of violence between Blacks and Whites. Of that number, Whites were the victims 90 percent of the time and Blacks were the victims less than 10 percent of the time! Or, to put it another way, A White person is 47.6 TIMES more likely to be violently victimized by a Black than the other way around. Not 47.6 percent more, but TIMES more.*

When you get into the field of studies and surveys and you are participating in a statistical research project that demonstrates that some _"racial"_ groups are more violent than others, then yes, you are more likely than not involved in a racist enterprise.

If this scientific research then has the most curious and interesting repeated finding that blacks are almost always the most violent group, then you are most certainly involved in a project which furthers white supremacy.

If you look around the room and your fellow researchers who are making this amazing discovery are almost all white, then you are most definitely involved in a white racist project.

If one is cool with that then so be it; do not run away from the implications of that choice

The police themselves have history of pinning crimes on black people. 




































So asking white supremacist in the police for facts about black people is like asking Ronald McDonald for stats about vegetarians

mga138
*You tell me, What should whites do about Blacks, given that reality?! *

That's not a reality. That's you trying to shift the blame by trying to move the argument from what whites do to what you think blacks do.

At one level it's just a cheap attempt to change the subject. But at a deeper level it's also a moral argument, directed not at blks but at whites themselves.
.
White Americans know they live in an unequal society where whites benefit and blacks get screwed.

Since they want to believe they are good people they either fight against that inequality – or make up excuses.

*Making up excuses is way easier.*

So if they can blame blacks, then you have no reason to feel guilty at all. Then you and other whites who think like you can still see themselves as good people. 

Case closed.


----------



## Unkotare

mga138 said:


> Not a reply .....


You keep saying that after every reply, precious.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> horselightning
> *she faked it and was fined,. period.*
> 
> *To this day she never denies it.*



That's because she's a lying negro c*nt, that's why. She has no integrity.

Like you...



Paul Essien said:


> 1. She was missing for 4 days and was found "Seemingly UNCONSCIOUS & unresponsive."



And, yet, oddly she was seen at a party during the alleged time of captivity.

She was found in late November, in a garbage bag in Newburgh, NY. Ever been to Newburgh in late November? I have. My Dad used to live in nearby Wappinger's Falls. It gets cold as fuck. Are you seriously stupid enough to believe that she was outside, in the elements of upstate New York in late November, and exhibit so signs of hypothermia?

At 9:00am on the day she was found, it was 34° in Newburgh. There should've been advanced signs of hypothermia if she'd been missing for four days, yet there were none...







Paul Essien said:


> Her body was also smeared with feces. Smearing your own body with feces? Okay



It was found to be dog shit, not the human feces she claimed it was...



Paul Essien said:


> 2. She remained unresponsive initially. It's not as if she just came out with an elaborate story



A story was all it was. She claimed she had been raped, yet rape kit showed



Paul Essien said:


> 3. When interviewed by the police initially it barely lasted 20 minutes. They did not try to get into details



Meaningless...



Paul Essien said:


> 4. There was no absolute proof she stayed anywhere other than the garbage can where according to officials she was found.



In fact there was. She was seen at a party during the time she claims to have been kidnapped. This was corroborated by several of the 180 witnesses interviewed by the grand jury. One witness said he watched her climb into the garbage bag in which she was found. She was found to be well nourished, and it appeared as though she'd brushed her teeth...



Paul Essien said:


> A 15 year old must be a damn good actor if she can fake being unconscious.



She didn't fake being unconscious. She faked being unresponsive. It's not that difficult to not respond to someone when they talk to you...



Paul Essien said:


> Here's the reality. When a black woman accuses a white man of rape...there will ALWAYS be doubt...more so than if it's a white woman accusing a black man.



And the reason there will always be doubt is because of negro women like Tawana Brawley.

She was never kidnapped, and she was never raped. In another post, you claim that "cop DNA was found all over her. That's not true. It wasn't. You claimed that the one police officer committed suicide because of this but, in reality, he committed suicide because his girlfriend broke up with him and he failed to become a New York State Trooper.

Every single thing that Brawley claimed happened to her is without evidence. She failed to testify, despite a subpoena to do so. Her mother was sentenced to 30 days in jail and fined for not testifying before the grand jury. The family fled the state of New York instead of cooperating with prosecutors in the case of their daughter's rape. Think about that. What kind of piece of shit parent doesn't do everything they can to put their child's attackers away? Well, Tawana's parents, if her story were true, would be those parents.

Lastly, in 1989 her boyfriend told New York Newsday that Brawley had fabricated the entire thing. This is someone who stood to gain exactly nothing by saying that.

Tawana Brawley is a proven liar. It takes a special kind of stupid to believe her...


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> Black ppl are the glue that keeps whites together.



 Congratulations on belching up the most idiotic tripe ever posted to the internet...




Paul Essien said:


> White people know that Black people can be great scientists, economists, attorneys and anything else.



Of course we know that, you ignorant fuck.

The problem is that, when a negro _doesn't_ become a great scientist or economist or attorney or anything you whine it's because of white people.

The fuck outta' here with that negro bullshit...



Paul Essien said:


> And let's look at the sex crimes of people in your own race.



See, here's the difference between negroes like you and intelligent white people like me.

You think that posting photos of evil white people somehow helps you make your point. It doesn't. I've never seen a single white person ever argue that there aren't evil white people who do evil things to good people. But you? Show you some story of some negro who cut the heart out of a white baby and devoured it in front ot its parents, you'd claim it's because whites don't allow the negro to have access to decent meals. That's seriously how fucked up you are...




Paul Essien said:


> Your argument is built not on sound reasoning and solid facts but on white fears that go back at least to Jim Crow times.



Says the king of arguments not built on sound reasoning and solid facts...


----------



## mga138

1)I wish we did live in a Global system of White Supremacism. However, It is totally absurd that this system you write about is flooding its own societies with so many non-Whites for the sake of humanitarianism, that they are committing societal suicide, in spite of the suffering of it’s white populations.

And funny that you claim the US is likely the epicenter of White Supremacy, yet here in the US, Blacks are the most prosperous, longest lived, better educated, and happiest of any Blacks in the world. Blacks voluntarily immigrate here—more than ever arrived as slaves (*Slavery, after all is a Black African import).

Funny that you give your whole position away when you say, “If there where no whites around you would have to blame yourselves for the crime that has occurred.” That is called psychological projection because that is precisely what you are doing. You are placing the blame for Black violence and community failures on the amorphous term “White Supremacy.” Yet, all these failures in the black community are amplified to an even greater degree in places where Blacks live without a White person within hundreds of miles on which to place the blame. The only modern places in Black Africa are those that were colonized by the Europeans. Beyond that, they are having a difficult time surviving without White people, which is why they are flooding into White countries begging for help. They cannot feed themselves, bring in clean water, take care of their children, etc...

Also, on any given weekend, Blacks shoot and kill hundreds of each other all across the country. Are you claiming all those murders are optical illusions? Do you think they are all staged by White Supremacists just to make Blacks look bad?! Here is a list of the top 20 most dangerous cities in the US--Look what they ALL have in common....

Bessemer, Alabama
East St. Louis, Illinois
Monroe, Louisiana
St. Louis, Missouri
Detroit, Michigan
Baltimore, Maryland
Memphis, Tennessee
Camden, New Jersey
Flint, Michigan
Pine Bluff, Arkansas
Danville, Illinois
Gadsden, Alabama
Kansas City, Missouri
Wilmington, Delaware
Little Rock, Arkansas
Rockford, Illinois
Saginaw, Michigan
Chester, Pennsylvania
Milwaukee, Wisconsin
Myrtle Beach, South Carolina
San Bernardino, California
Now--given all this, do you still think it is outrageous to believe that Blacks rape White women at much, much higher rates than the other way around?


----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


> mga138
> *3) The US bureau of Statistics still releases interracial violent victimizations, and the sample size is MASSIVE. In the most recent set of Statistics that I have (2018) there were close to 600,000 acts of violence between Blacks and Whites. Of that number, Whites were the victims 90 percent of the time and Blacks were the victims less than 10 percent of the time! Or, to put it another way, A White person is 47.6 TIMES more likely to be violently victimized by a Black than the other way around. Not 47.6 percent more, but TIMES more.*
> 
> When you get into the field of studies and surveys and you are participating in a statistical research project that demonstrates that some _"racial"_ groups are more violent than others, then yes, you are more likely than not involved in a racist enterprise.
> 
> If this scientific research then has the most curious and interesting repeated finding that blacks are almost always the most violent group, then you are most certainly involved in a project which furthers white supremacy.
> 
> If you look around the room and your fellow researchers who are making this amazing discovery are almost all white, then you are most definitely involved in a white racist project.
> 
> If one is cool with that then so be it; do not run away from the implications of that choice
> 
> The police themselves have history of pinning crimes on black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So asking white supremacist in the police for facts about black people is like asking Ronald McDonald for stats about vegetarians
> 
> mga138
> *You tell me, What should whites do about Blacks, given that reality?! *
> 
> That's not a reality. That's you trying to shift the blame by trying to move the argument from what whites do to what you think blacks do.
> 
> At one level it's just a cheap attempt to change the subject. But at a deeper level it's also a moral argument, directed not at blks but at whites themselves.
> .
> White Americans know they live in an unequal society where whites benefit and blacks get screwed.
> 
> Since they want to believe they are good people they either fight against that inequality – or make up excuses.
> 
> *Making up excuses is way easier.*
> 
> So if they can blame blacks, then you have no reason to feel guilty at all. Then you and other whites who think like you can still see themselves as good people.
> 
> Case closed.


Now on to rape---go look at the countries who lead the world in Rape--South Africa--Botswana, Swaziland, Bermuda, Lesotho, Zimbabwe  etc...What do they all have in common?! Also, Sweden is on the list, but why? Rape become an epidemic in Sweden and many of the other Nordic countries (where crime was virtually unknown before) after they flooding their populations with African migrants. This is a fact, and it comports with the reality seen in the rest of the world.
And your claims about the statistics are Not accurate. I told you that the numbers for interracial violence has a monstrous sample size of over half a million incidents each year. You simply point to cherry-Picked news articles, but the data does NOT suppport you claims.

I If you don’t like National government complained statistics then I could go State-by-State, too.

Look at Minnesota’s crime statistics since that is where this whole movement started with the Floyd case. In Minnesota, I  found that, though blacks are only 19 percent of the population there, they commit 69 percent of all violent crime (Rape, murders, Assaults), and though White people are 63 percent of the population, they committed just 15 percent of the violent crimes. Blacks were 16 TIMES more likely to shoot somebody and they were 9.7 TIMES more likely to rape-murder-assault somebody than Whites and Hispanics Combined! (https://web.archive.org/web/20160323004322/http://www.ci.minneapolis.mn.us/www/groups/public/@mpd/documents/webcontent/wcms1p-138611.pdf)

One other thing to note when you look at the Minnesota stats--Compare the numbers of Blacks arrested to the numbers that they are named suspects by the victims and witnesses of the crime there. They are nearly identical, which proves that the cops are arresting the right people without bias. Furthermore, although only 7 percent of the overall crime perps were identified as whites, 15 percent of the arrests are of white people. That’s twice as many! Does this mean the police are prejudiced against whites?!


Disproportionate, lopsided statistics on violence like this are seen all over the county.
Any real and honest discussion of policing, violence, race, and even interracial violence needs to come from a place of fact and not just through the filter of "social Justice," which seems to attempts obfuscation of the truth.


----------



## Paul Essien

Canon Shooter
*Of course we know that, you ignorant fuck. The problem is that, when a negro doesn't become a great scientist or economist or attorney or anything you whine it's because of white people. The fuck outta' here with that negro bullshit*

Black people achieve in spite of the system. Not because of it. Whites need a system of racism to become scientists and economists and attorney's.

How do you explain the recent scandal were affluent white and non black individuals, including television actors, corporate executives and bankers bribed and frauded their way to get admission for their children into America's most prestigious universities ?

The worst thing about this cheating scandal is that the system is already set up for whites to achieve in education.

You have people at the University of Michigan (And many uni's in America) giving out 16 points to kids from certain lily-white Upper Peninsulas ?

And 4 points for children of overwhelmingly white alumni ?

And 10 points for students who went to the state’s “top” schools ?

And 8 points for those who took a full slate of Advanced Placement classes in high schools (which classes are far less available in schools serving students blk students)

People say blacks should "work hard and stop looking for handouts" but when blacks achieve they are chomping at the bits to find reasons why blacks don’t deserve to sit at the table ?

Which is it ?

They are letting dumb-ass white students in there all day because of their fathers or uncles. Most blacks applying could run circles around them academically but they would never ever be admitted.

College admissions is nothing but game.

They can and do say anything to black students "_your application was late_" “_it got lost_” "_We don’t like your essay_"............. *ANYTHING*.

Our black self is not getting in - No matter what.

They reserve over 60% of seats for white students at most schools, graduate and undergraduate and then about 10-20% for asians and Indians.

If lame crying white ass can't wiggle in one of them places that's on you.

*We are taking no one's spots trust me.*

You have a legacy and being a legacy only works if you have a trust fund and your parents have been donating a good % of their annual salary to the school or your dad holds political office or your parents are fortune 500 CEOs, COOs, CFOs or CAOs.

Anyone else, it's still a crap shot.

It might get your resume an extra 5 second glance but if they see average jobs and medium income zip-code on your application, you can forget about it.

More Black Americans are becoming doctors (despite the obstacles set for black people) and non-blacks hate to see a black person who is superior to them in anything and become bitter and jealous.

Canon Shooter
*You think that posting photos of evil white people somehow helps you make your point. It doesn't. *

But you must be assuming that I'm trying to persuade you. I'm not. You're too far gone, To persuade people. For that you need three things:

Gain the reader’s trust
Appeal to the head
Appeal to the heart
Hitler said you just need the last. In any case, my style of writing in regard to whites lacks the first and the last. So it will not persuade most of them.

Persuading whites to give up the benefits of racism, to give up a false pride in their race, to become outcasts from white society, to face their shame and guilt at benefiting from a racist society – all that is way, way, _way _beyond my powers.

I write about white people for my own understanding. That is not the same thing as writing to persuade them.

White people are less than a fourth of mankind, yet they still tend to see themselves as the centre of the universe, as the height of human history.

For some reason you expect me to write to their point of view with concern for their tender feelings.

As if there are not enough people doing that already. We live in a culture of






Whites expect everything to be written for their POV, even if a person in question isn’t white. On the other hand, who can blame you  ? Most of the things ARE written, or adjusted to their POV.

Canon Shooter
*I've never seen a single white person ever argue that there aren't evil white people who do evil things to good people. But you?*

Well what's evil to the Wolf is not going to be evil to the sheep. What's evil to the fox is not gong t to be evil to the hound.

Canon Shooter
*Show you some story of some negro who cut the heart out of a white baby and devoured it in front ot its parents, you'd claim it's because whites don't allow the negro to have access to decent meals. That's seriously how fucked up you are.*

Can you show me a story about black man who cut the heart of a white baby and ate it in front of it's parents ?

_I'll wait._

The fact that you even think like this say more about you than me


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> Canon Shooter
> *Of course we know that, you ignorant fuck. The problem is that, when a negro doesn't become a great scientist or economist or attorney or anything you whine it's because of white people. The fuck outta' here with that negro bullshit*
> 
> Black people achieve in spite of the system. Not because of it. Whites need a system of racism to become scientists and economists and attorney's.



Well, see. that doesn't really track with your insistence that whites keep negroes from succeeding...



Paul Essien said:


> How do you explain the recent scandal were affluent white and non black individuals, including television actors, corporate executives and bankers bribed and frauded their way to get admission for their children into America's most prestigious universities ?
> 
> The worst thing about this cheating scandal is that the system is already set up for whites to achieve in education.


[/QUOTE]

Well, for starters, negroes didn't have the money because they don't work hard enough.

I went to high school with Lori Loughlin. We never ran in the same circles (she's two years younger than I), but she had a spotlight on her early on. Her parents coddled her at every step. The idea that her kids wouldn't get into a prestigious college (something Lori never did) was simply unacceptable to her...



Paul Essien said:


> They are letting dumb-ass white students in there all day because of their fathers or uncles. Most blacks applying could run circles around them academically but they would never ever be admitted.



Bitch, please. It wasn't white students whining about how "math is racist"...


----------



## Paul Essien

*DISCLAIMER - Respond specifically to what I write. The way I respond specifically to what you write. Because you are all over the place in you're writings. Respond to what I write otherwise don't respond at all.*

mga138
*1) I wish we did live in a Global system of White Supremacism. *

We live under a system of white supremacy. If racism was burgers, then white supremacy is McDonalds. White supremacy is simply the most powerful form of racism on this planet at this time as we know it.

Racism is like the generic product name, while white supremacy is the leading brand, with far and away the greatest market share.

Other forms of racism could exist at various times and in various places, but none have ever been as effective and widespread in their impact as white supremacy, nor is it likely that any such systems might develop in the foreseeable future.

mga138
*However, It is totally absurd that this system you write about is flooding its own societies with so many non-Whites for the sake of humanitarianism*

That's part of white supremacy. Your white women aren't having kids.





So white supremacists need a buffer class of non black people who are hostile to black people and who have the same white supremacists principles and beliefs they do.

Black Americans are the only race of people on the planet who have a consistent history of fighting white supremacy that has to be stopped. So you get this.......





And look at how nicely whites deal with everyone else






They have recruitment drives for them. If four black men were hanging outside home depot looking for jobs white people would call the police in a second but at every home depot in America you have illegal aliens who aren't even to citizens standing around






Black people have never been allowed to stand around. They have never been treated the way we have. They have never been targeted for murder the way we have

But this just in case black people have a baby boom we will be born into a hostile anti black country that is already in place.

In Seattle the Asian already got that lock. Oregon is full of white meth head, no place for blk ppl.
On down to Northern Cali  that looks like Louisiana, rural area and Orange farms, no place for blk folk there. Move on over Ohio-Idaho-New Mexico-Nevada-Vegas-Montana-Nebraska, they're gonna send to them to those.

This is a 50 year plan and whites are gonna make those places full of hostile anti black immigrants who will integrate in the USA because what it means to integrate into the US is that you are willing to hate on black people

This is to be the final solution. That white supremacists are going to drown out the black population with hostile non black people and even hostile African immigrants who are willing to hate on black people.

Now black people in Africa  Who fight white supremacy ?

_"O no were are not them in"_

So at the end of the day you can live in your white and non black utopia






mga138
*that they are committing societal suicide*

Whites 2000 years ago






Whites today






So now whites dominate the whole New World, northern Asia, Australia, New Zealand, Europe and have a permanent foothold in South Africa.

But whites are getting wiped out ?

Race-mixing is being done by : Who ? White people.
White people choosing to have fewer children is being done by : Who ? White people.

If this is a genocide, it’s the first in history to be carried out mainly by its own targets.

And you would do well to remember that this is how your white Europeans ancestors came to America






*They didn't have a biscuit.*

But came to the USA for a better life. But just as there was no shame when your European ancestors did it. So too must there be no shame when people from other lands do it.

mga138
*in spite of the suffering of it’s white populations.*

Let me get this straight - White people just had 8 years of Donald Trump in the big house _(A man who favoured whites at every turn)_ and you still complain ?






Despite the world of outrageous privilege whites generally live in, many think they’re getting the short end of everything. It’s mind-boggling that you white people could think that, but, it’s really how many of you see the world

mga138
*And funny that you claim the US is likely the epicenter of White Supremacy, yet here in the US, Blacks are the most prosperous, longest lived, better educated, and happiest of any Blacks in the world. *

Well if that was the case there would not be a racial problem then would there ?


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138
*Blacks voluntarily immigrate here—more than ever arrived as slaves (*Slavery, after all is a Black African import).*

Blacks voluntarily immigrated here ? I'm not even going to rise to something so stupid

Foundational black Americans were already here and built this country.

The oldest skeleton found in the Americas is the 12,000 year old skull and DNA of a Black female scientists named Luzia Woman. According to DNA mapping & digital rendering, this is what Native Americans originally looked like Who are their descendants?










Foundational Black Americans are actually descended from the Black aboriginal tribes that most of the European explorers said they encountered when they reached The Americas.






This used to be a emblem for America...a portrait of queen Califia.















mga138
*Funny that you give your whole position away when you say, “If there where no whites around you would have to blame yourselves for the crime that has occurred.” That is called psychological projection because that is precisely what you are doing. You are placing the blame for Black violence and community failures on the amorphous term “White Supremacy.” Yet, all these failures in the black community are amplified to an even greater degree in places where Blacks live without a White person within hundreds of miles on which to place the blame. *

It’s funny to hear you speak of black violence when it' s precisely the non-violence of black people that allows you to say such things

Black people on average are actually are quite passive because if shoe was on the foot ? Whites would have a murderous rage towards black people.

Name any black group that has ever harmed a white person in the name of practicing their beliefs ? Yet we are the raging black inferno monsters that strikes fear in the hearts of white people? Maybe, that is the reflection in your own mirrors looking back at you.

If black police were constantly shooting unarmed white teenagers, we would see what real violence looks like. In white face.

The white man proudly presents his psychological disorder (Perseus Syndrome) to us in Greek mythology (named after Perseus, the Greek founder of Mycenae), advertisements, thrillers and horror movies:
















Think of white heroes are any of them pacifists in the face of tyranny ? George Washington, Abraham Lincoln, Churchill, Eisenhower, Thomas Jefferson, Andrew Jackson ?

_I'll wait_

When black people fight its viewed as savagery. When whites fight, not only is it c considered noble.

mga138
*The only modern places in Black Africa are those that were colonized by the Europeans. *

Many countries in Africa are modern

*Luanda - Angola*






*Nairobi - Kenya*






*Dar-es-Salaam, Tanzania*






*Rwanda - Kigali*





*Lagos - Nigeria*





*Avenue of baobabs, Madagascar*





*But all that is just show-offism.*

The smartest and most successful group of black people on the planet are these people.






The negrito tribe, the North Sentinel Islanders in the Indian Ocean.

Why ?

Because they have never been colonized by the white supremacist, are not dependent on the white supremacist, will kill any outsiders who trespass and would rather die than be mistreated.

And they are the only group of black or non white people on this planet who can say that.

So that makes them by far in a way the smartest and most successful group of black people on earth*.*

They're what modern humans were like when they first emerged out of Africa. They have lived there for 60,000 years. The island had the first sunrise of the millenium.

North Sentinel island is mystery. No one knows what language they speak. They have been cut off for 50 thousand years.

They might be the new Arc. They may be the only people on earth that are still the way God/Nature intended.

People thought the 2004 tsunami would wipe them out, it was soon revealed that the islanders had moved to higher ground before disaster struck almost as if they knew the giant tidal wave was coming.

Commercial fishing is banned on the Andaman Islands. So this is one of the very few places in the world where fish die of old age and get to live their entire life.

Scientists who came on the Sentinels land and left them trinkets and a pig. But guess what ? The Sentinels killed the pig and buried it *THAT'S* how much they were willing to show that they didn't want anything to do with the visitors

Someone come from the future and tell them to keep everyone TF out. Something had to have happened for them to be so committed to isolation

Every native of the African continent should have acted this way when whites first landed on their shores.

mga138
*which is why they are flooding into White countries begging for help. *

The reasons why some poor blk people come to Europe is a function of the very inequalities people like you and others demand be kept in place.

Because the solution is very simple.

*A massive investment in opportunities for black people for schooling and jobs, globally.*

But you will never call for wealthy nations to invest more in expanding opportunities for black people, even though this would “solve” the migration fears.

Likewise, you would never support a more equitable distribution of global resources to poorer nations, even though doing so would slow the migration patterns to so-called white countries, which are a function of global economic inequalities

Those people risking their lives crossing is not a disgrace, What is a disgrace is them being put a position were they have risk their lives to get to Europe.

mga138
*Beyond that, they are having a difficult time surviving without White people. *

It's not about surviving without white people. One of the points of white supremacy is to sh*t on black people and then laugh at them for being sh*t on.

It’s the scorched earth policy.

That's the policy that white people do in Africa where they screw up the water over in African countries. They screw up the earth so they cant grow anything and then give them a bag of rice in exchange for a bag of diamonds. White supremacy always has had the open hand and clenched fist policy

The mobile phone or I-phone you have in your pocket, or laptop would not even work without Congolese coltan

And who do you think mines that ? Yup black Africans.






Who controls Coltan deposits over there ? Apple (The biggest company in the world)

Then the world bank gives out credits to African countries. So the African countries are held hostage through debt. The debt payback is done by getting more resources at low prices. Meanwhile local infrastructures are crumbling, social programmes and local developments are cut because of the paybacks.

The debt relief comes with a price. The African resource producing countries have to sell everything for a special discount price which opens the doors to all sorts of speculations from foreign investors demanding high returns.

Another by-product the west is expecting from their ‘generous gestures’ is to get positive votes at the next UN assembly. Any African who goes against it ? They threaten the local authorities to pull their funds out or threaten them to initiate another government turnover.

White supremacist don’t want Africans in charge of their own destiny.

Look at what happens to Africans who have tried ? Colonel Gaddifi was trying to create a central African bank and an African communication network.

Africa is a massive source for mobile phone networks and internet. Africans make billions for the white supremacists. Gaddifi plan went against there wishes just as would have an African bank. So what do you think happened to him ?

Robert Mugabe trying to return the land back to Africans in Zimbabwe. Julius Malema in S.Africa doing the same.

Patrice Lumumba, one of the greatest black leaders was killed by the Belgians with the aid of US. So that the white international community could get the puppet government that they wanted in the Congo.

Black people in Africa had to fight a long civil war for their freedom, and now they are being fought tooth and nail by the international community for wanting to take back the soil that is rightfully theirs.

It's more than interesting why scientists so baffled why Africa is not suffering from COVID like the richer, more vaccinated, Western countries.











In fact neathandal Gene's more likely to get COVID.

White supremacists are always trying to commit biological warfare on black ppl.

mga138
*Also, on any given weekend, Blacks shoot and kill hundreds of each other all across the country. Are you claiming all those murders are optical illusions? Do you think they are all staged by White Supremacists just to make Blacks look bad?! Here is a list of the top 20 most dangerous cities in the US--Look what they ALL have in common....*

I read what you wrote the first time and now you are repeating it again ? 90% of what white supremacist say is nonsense. Why aren't you addressing the mass shootings in your community ?
.
mga138
*Now--given all this, do you still think it is outrageous to believe that Blacks rape White women at much, much higher rates than the other way around?

A white man raping a black woman generally speaking will not be classified as rape*

So it's impossible to know how much crime is committed in America. All you know is the number of arrests and convictions. That's were context comes in. So if we have law enforcement brimming with white supremacists who is gonna to be arrested more ? Charged more ?

We also cannot get statistics on which of the convicted people are guilty. We can only have the opinion of the court system as to their guilt and that opinion assumes guilt from the fact of conviction. Even if all convicted persons are guilty that does not mean that their sentences are fair. Longer sentences for black people will make the prison system majority black.

White people are always going to need some kinda statistical reason as to why it's ok to kill, lock up or harm black people. That's the reason why stats are used in the first place

mga138
*Now--given all this, do you still think it is outrageous to believe that Blacks rape White women at much, much higher rates than the other way around?*

Rape is behavioural problem. It's based on how you act, not on how you look*.*

The problem is that you have tried to look at ethnic percentages as predictors of racial propensity toward crime. But those figures mean nothing when dealing with an individual. But they also don’t mean anything when dealing with a group or a neighbourhood. Neighbourhoods can be as individual as persons are.

And why? Because crime is based on behaviour, not ethnicity. The problem is when people try to do racial bean counting and then make ethnicity the big dividing line.

The real division should be between criminal and non criminals. Nobody should be saying, “Well that group has more crimes than my group.

When you fall into the fallacy of trying to hold non-criminals accountable for the actions of criminals, who happen to share a similar shade of skin color, you are being a fool.


----------



## AveryJarhman

[QOTE="IM2, post: 27073622, member: 53913"]
It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
[/QUOTE]

Greetings. 50 years ago virtually All American music artists of African descent were composing family friendly music adoring and respecting American girls and women of African descent African.

My question, why beginning in the 1980s did countless American recording artists begin composing music hatefully denigrating women as in human creatures?



			HTTPS://WWW.FIRSTSTAR.ORG/BLACK-CHILDREN-HAVE-HIGHEST-ABUSE-RATES/
		


Author Shawn James - ProBlack Insanity


⚠️Passionate Language

ProBlack BLM Modus Operandi:










#BeAHero
#EndChildAbuse
#ReportSuspectedChildAbuse

☮️♥️ EndHate2021


----------



## IM2

mga138 said:


> 1)I wish we did live in a Global system of White Supremacism. However, It is totally absurd that this system you write about is flooding its own societies with so many non-Whites for the sake of humanitarianism, that they are committing societal suicide, in spite of the suffering of it’s white populations.
> 
> And funny that you claim the US is likely the epicenter of White Supremacy, yet here in the US, Blacks are the most prosperous, longest lived, better educated, and happiest of any Blacks in the world. Blacks voluntarily immigrate here—more than ever arrived as slaves (*Slavery, after all is a Black African import).
> 
> Funny that you give your whole position away when you say, “If there where no whites around you would have to blame yourselves for the crime that has occurred.” That is called psychological projection because that is precisely what you are doing. You are placing the blame for Black violence and community failures on the amorphous term “White Supremacy.” Yet, all these failures in the black community are amplified to an even greater degree in places where Blacks live without a White person within hundreds of miles on which to place the blame. The only modern places in Black Africa are those that were colonized by the Europeans. Beyond that, they are having a difficult time surviving without White people, which is why they are flooding into White countries begging for help. They cannot feed themselves, bring in clean water, take care of their children, etc...
> 
> Also, on any given weekend, Blacks shoot and kill hundreds of each other all across the country. Are you claiming all those murders are optical illusions? Do you think they are all staged by White Supremacists just to make Blacks look bad?! Here is a list of the top 20 most dangerous cities in the US--Look what they ALL have in common....
> 
> Bessemer, Alabama
> East St. Louis, Illinois
> Monroe, Louisiana
> St. Louis, Missouri
> Detroit, Michigan
> Baltimore, Maryland
> Memphis, Tennessee
> Camden, New Jersey
> Flint, Michigan
> Pine Bluff, Arkansas
> Danville, Illinois
> Gadsden, Alabama
> Kansas City, Missouri
> Wilmington, Delaware
> Little Rock, Arkansas
> Rockford, Illinois
> Saginaw, Michigan
> Chester, Pennsylvania
> Milwaukee, Wisconsin
> Myrtle Beach, South Carolina
> San Bernardino, California
> Now--given all this, do you still think it is outrageous to believe that Blacks rape White women at much, much higher rates than the other way around?



Whites like you don't seem to understand that the tradition of white violence and crime in America outpaces all other groups by a multiple of 10,000.

Asf for rape:


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Once again there are 5 times as many whites as blacks, so unless whites rape at over 5times the number of blacks blacks still commit the most by population.


----------



## IM2

RetiredGySgt said:


> Once again there are 5 times as many whites as blacks, so unless whites rape at over 5times the number of blacks blacks still commit the most by population.



No, whites committed more rapes by number. So the white population committed more rapes.1 rape doesn't count as five because you're black..


----------



## RetiredGySgt

IM2 said:


> No, whites committed more rapes by number. So the white population committed more rapes.1 rape doesn't count as five because you're black..


God you are so FUCKING STUPID.


----------



## Paul Essien

RetiredGySgt
*Once again there are 5 times as many whites as blacks, *

The worst sex crime is the sexual abuse of children that's a vast majority white crime. Black people in America don't have a systematic child sexual abuse problem that's allowed.

Black people don't have all these global peodophile rings in different countries. White people do.
Black people are not on the dark web exchanging sick pics and videos of children. White people are.
Black people are not on Facebook and social media trying to groom underage boys and girls. White people are

White people have whole towns to abusing children.






And all these Hollywood executives praying on kids.

Black people shun peodophilia in the blk America. You better not show your face in the black community in America if you're known to mess with kids sexually.

RetiredGySgt
*so unless whites rape at over 5times the number of blacks blacks still commit the most by population.*

That’s a talking point bigots, politicians, and white supremacists make so as to demonize Black men and to punish such men by any means necessary.

Guys like you and mga138  reveal to me that many white men have a personality disorder called SI – sexual insecurity.

SI is one of many White male, personality disorders (Fragile White Ego Disorder, Dichotomous Thinking Disorder, Perseus Complex Disorder, Kronos Complex Disorder, etc.). SI leads its patients – infected White men – into believing that Black men are out to get their White women. A Black man can be married to a White woman but to the SI-infected White man it’s still considered rape. SI has affected millions of White men in the last 150 years.

Unfortunately, there’s NO cure for SI. The good news is that many scientists are still in search for a cure. I wish them the BEST of luck in finding a cure for SI because I’m SICK of the Black rapist bullshit.


----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


> RetiredGySgt
> *Once again there are 5 times as many whites as blacks, *
> 
> The worst sex crime is the sexual abuse of children that's a vast majority white crime. Black people in America don't have a systematic child sexual abuse problem that's allowed.
> 
> Black people don't have all these global peodophile rings in different countries. White people do.
> Black people are not on the dark web exchanging sick pics and videos of children. White people are.
> Black people are not on Facebook and social media trying to groom underage boys and girls. White people are
> 
> White people have whole towns to abusing children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all these Hollywood executives praying on kids.
> 
> Black people shun peodophilia in the blk America. You better not show your face in the black community in America if you're known to mess with kids sexually.
> 
> RetiredGySgt
> *so unless whites rape at over 5times the number of blacks blacks still commit the most by population.*
> 
> That’s a talking point bigots, politicians, and white supremacists make so as to demonize Black men and to punish such men by any means necessary.
> 
> Guys like you and mga138  reveal to me that many white men have a personality disorder called SI – sexual insecurity.
> 
> SI is one of many White male, personality disorders (Fragile White Ego Disorder, Dichotomous Thinking Disorder, Perseus Complex Disorder, Kronos Complex Disorder, etc.). SI leads its patients – infected White men – into believing that Black men are out to get their White women. A Black man can be married to a White woman but to the SI-infected White man it’s still considered rape. SI has affected millions of White men in the last 150 years.
> 
> Unfortunately, there’s NO cure for SI. The good news is that many scientists are still in search for a cure. I wish them the BEST of luck in finding a cure for SI because I’m SICK of the Black rapist bullshit.




I want to discuss the issues of race with you, but please stop sending huge messages filled with photos and headlines. Stick to one topic at a time. It is meaningless to post photos of Horror movies from the 1980s--that is not evidence of Anything. First of all, those are mostly Jewish productions, and secondly, they are fodder for teenage fun, not data, reports, and evidence of reality.
Stick to ONE point at a time if you want to give each point the time it deserves. So, pick you think I said that you disagree with, and we'll discuss that if you think you can disprove me. Go ahead,...I'm waiting...


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> No, whites committed more rapes by number. So the white population committed more rapes.1 rape doesn't count as five because you're black..




Too stupid to realize how stupid he is making himself look. 

Or, is this pretending to be that stupid the only way he can think of, to avoid admitting the truth?


----------



## mga138

IM2 said:


> Whites like you don't seem to understand that the tradition of white violence and crime in America outpaces all other groups by a multiple of 10,000.
> 
> Asf for rape:
> 
> View attachment 532450
> View attachment 532452
> View attachment 532453
> View attachment 532454
> 
> View attachment 532457
> View attachment 532460
> View attachment 532462
> 
> View attachment 532465
> View attachment 532466
> View attachment 532467



I guess you have no clue how to read statistics. Maybe they are nothing but bad voodoo to you, because if you look at this data, you'll see that though Whites are close to 80 percent of the population on that graph (Hispanics and Whites are combined on that data sheet) they account for 68 percent of the arrests-which is a huge UNDER-representation. And Blacks, though just 12.3 percent of the population were arrested at 28.7 percent--which is a HUGE OVERREPRESENTATION. And, as I said, these results were not all that accurate with Whites because Hispanics are more more crime-prone than White Europeans are, so this artificially inflates that White rate of crime. Other statistics make the distinction and prove that.


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138 said:


> I guess you have no clue how to read statistics. Maybe they are nothing but bad voodoo to you, because if you look at this data, you'll see that though Whites are close to 80 percent of the population on that graph (Hispanics and Whites are combined on that data sheet) they account for 68 percent of the arrests-which is a huge UNDER-representation. And Blacks, though just 12.3 percent of the population were arrested at 28.7 percent--which is a HUGE OVERREPRESENTATION. And, as I said, these results were not all that accurate with Whites because Hispanics are more more crime-prone than White Europeans are, so this artificially inflates that White rate of crime. Other statistics make the distinction and prove that.


Dude. I just responded to all your points. So be quiet


----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


> Dude. I just responded to all your points. So be quiet


I'm waiting on YOU....Take this one point at a time. If you think you know how to explore a topic and if you have more than just memes to go by, then lets get into this. Take one of my points and lets debate it---ONE POINT AT A TIME.


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138 said:


> I'm waiting on YOU....Take this one point at a time. If you think you know how to explore a topic and if you have more than just memes to go by, then lets get into this. Take one of my points and lets debate it---ONE POINT AT A TIME.


You take the lead. Your Mr high IQ man. Right ? I cant compete with you dude. You da man !


----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


> You take the lead. Your Mr high IQ man. Right ? I cant compete with you dude. You da man !


Ok--Then I will say that I think race is biological. I believe that those biological differences are hereditary and affect far more than just skin color (skin tone is just a small detail among many differences between the races). I  say that the races have different average intelligence, and that is biological and inheritable as well. I will say that the biggest hoax of our time is the notion that Blacks are relentless victims of White racism and that this racism is responsible for the the disparities that we see in society.
So, my first question to you is--do you believe that race is a biological reality or merely a social construct?


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138
*Ok--Then I will say that I think race is biological. I believe that those biological differences are hereditary and affect far more than just skin color (skin tone is just a small detail among many differences between the races). I say that the races have different average intelligence, and that is biological and inheritable as well. I will say that the biggest hoax of our time is the notion that Blacks are relentless victims of White racism and that this racism is responsible for the the disparities that we see in society. So, my first question to you is--do you believe that race is a biological reality or merely a social construct?*

Look. There is only one human species (Homo Sapiens)

But - *NO* - _we are not all the same._

Yes - There are persistent and real genetic differences that cluster within racial groups, and more so than many have believed.

Yet these differences still fall far short of indicating sub-speciation, which is the normal standard used by biologists to indicate different “races” or breeds of a larger species.

DNA studies do not indicate that separate classifiable subspecies (races) exist within modern humans.

While different genes for physical traits such as skin and hair colour can be identified between individuals.

No consistent patterns of genes across the human genome exist to distinguish one race from another.

It has never been a case of there not being differences between the way human beings look.

The trouble is in the imprecise taxonomy. How do you define a “race” and might there not be other equally valid ways of dividing humans into taxonomical groupings ?

We have been here before - Many scientists worked hard *(REAL HARD)* on finding working definition of race as a biological fact. They all failed.

They all failed not because genetic differences can’t be observed between various humans (after all, if there weren’t mDNA differences, we wouldn’t know much about human maternal ancestry).

They all failed because genetic differences do not support social races, races that divide people into (pardon my words) “black”, “white”, “yellow” and “red”.

The only living subspecies of the species Homo sapiens is Homo sapiens sapiens. That is current scientific knowledge. And it is very likely to remain the only one, unless Sasquatch or the Yeti decide to walk into a science lab for a DNA test one day.

There is a reason why blood transfusions and bone marrow transplants work. This is why a “black ” persons blood can save an white Irishman’s life with a transfusion and vice versa Some blood types have an affinity for certain groups of people…but the genes are the same.


----------



## Unkotare

The Myth of Race — Robert Wald Sussman
					

Although eugenics is now widely discredited, some groups and individuals claim a new scientific basis for old racist assumptions. Pondering the continuing influence of racist research and thought, despite all evidence to the contrary, Robert Sussman explains why -- when it comes to race -- too...



					www.hup.harvard.edu


----------



## Unkotare

mga138 said:


> .... First of all, those are mostly Jewish productions, ......


Oh, here we go...the picture is becoming more complete...


----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


> mga138
> *Ok--Then I will say that I think race is biological. I believe that those biological differences are hereditary and affect far more than just skin color (skin tone is just a small detail among many differences between the races). I say that the races have different average intelligence, and that is biological and inheritable as well. I will say that the biggest hoax of our time is the notion that Blacks are relentless victims of White racism and that this racism is responsible for the the disparities that we see in society. So, my first question to you is--do you believe that race is a biological reality or merely a social construct?*
> 
> Look. There is only one human species (Homo Sapiens)
> 
> But - *NO* - _we are not all the same._
> 
> Yes - There are persistent and real genetic differences that cluster within racial groups, and more so than many have believed.
> 
> Yet these differences still fall far short of indicating sub-speciation, which is the normal standard used by biologists to indicate different “races” or breeds of a larger species.
> 
> DNA studies do not indicate that separate classifiable subspecies (races) exist within modern humans.
> 
> While different genes for physical traits such as skin and hair colour can be identified between individuals.
> 
> No consistent patterns of genes across the human genome exist to distinguish one race from another.
> 
> It has never been a case of there not being differences between the way human beings look.
> 
> The trouble is in the imprecise taxonomy. How do you define a “race” and might there not be other equally valid ways of dividing humans into taxonomical groupings ?
> 
> We have been here before - Many scientists worked hard *(REAL HARD)* on finding working definition of race as a biological fact. They all failed.
> 
> They all failed not because genetic differences can’t be observed between various humans (after all, if there weren’t mDNA differences, we wouldn’t know much about human maternal ancestry).
> 
> They all failed because genetic differences do not support social races, races that divide people into (pardon my words) “black”, “white”, “yellow” and “red”.
> 
> The only living subspecies of the species Homo sapiens is Homo sapiens sapiens. That is current scientific knowledge. And it is very likely to remain the only one, unless Sasquatch or the Yeti decide to walk into a science lab for a DNA test one day.
> 
> There is a reason why blood transfusions and bone marrow transplants work. This is why a “black ” persons blood can save an white Irishman’s life with a transfusion and vice versa Some blood types have an affinity for certain groups of people…but the genes are the same.




That is a good start in that we partially agree. Where we do not agree is when you claim that science has no way to differentiate the races. On the contrary, actually. Science tells us that Race is Real.
Maybe for you this is just a difference of nomenclature, but we know that there is a 15% genetic variation between the races (the differences between dog breeds is about 30 percent). 15 percent may not seem like much, but when you consider that 1 chromosome difference can bring on all the differences between a man and a woman, it shows what slight differences will do.

 There are racial differences in hormone levels, brain size, eye size, hair type, intelligence, bone density, gestation periods, fat distribution, age of development onset, disease rates, etc. Scientists can even identify the race of an individual by looking at the bacteria in their mouth. I’ve even heard of the drug called Bidil, which is a heart medication for African black people, only (some conventional medications do not work as well on the Negro race) and it works on Blacks and nobody else.
Racial differences are so real that there are race-specific diagnostic tests that hospitals must perform, and an MD could be sued for malpractice if he or she were to pretend that race was just a “Social construct,” as so many would have us believe. You can call is differences races or sub-species, if you wish, but whatever you call it, it is real, and it is Not an illusion.


----------



## mga138

Unkotare said:


> Oh, here we go...the picture is becoming more complete...


Do you claim otherwise?


----------



## Unkotare

The Concept of “Race” Is a Lie
					

Even the Ancient Greeks knew it




					blogs.scientificamerican.com


----------



## Unkotare

There's No Scientific Basis for Race—It's a Made-Up Label
					

It's been used to define and separate people for millennia. But the concept of race is not grounded in genetics.




					www.nationalgeographic.com


----------



## Unkotare

__





						RACE - The Power of an Illusion . Background Readings | PBS
					





					www.pbs.org


----------



## Unkotare

The Disturbing Resilience of Scientific Racism
					

A new book explores how racist biases continue to maintain a foothold in research today




					www.smithsonianmag.com


----------



## Unkotare

Myth of race still embedded in scientific research, scholar says | Cornell Chronicle
					

Dorothy Roberts, a scholar from the University of Pennsylvania, talked about race and racism and a more ethical way to study them Nov. 15 at the 2017 Institute for the Social Sciences' Annual Lecture.




					news.cornell.edu


----------



## Unkotare

The Ideology of Racism: Misusing Science to Justify Racial Discrimination | United Nations
					

In his exceptionally insightful book, Racism: A Short History, Stanford University historian George M. Fredrickson notes the paradox that notions of human equality were the necessary precondition to the emergence of racism.




					www.un.org


----------



## mga138

Unkotare said:


> The Concept of “Race” Is a Lie
> 
> 
> Even the Ancient Greeks knew it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blogs.scientificamerican.com


I don't mean to laugh, but if you want to get involved in this discussion, you'll have to do more than post nonsense. Read it if you wish, and then come back with your own words arguments on the subject. Headline postings isn't useful in a discussion.


----------



## Unkotare

mga138 said:


> I don't mean to laugh, but if you want to get involved in this discussion, you'll have to do more than post nonsense. Read it and come back with your own words on the subject.


Read all of the MANY links I have posted then post your personal credentials relevant to the issue. We can compare them to those of the MANY scientists directly quoted in the posted articles. Won't that be fun?


----------



## Unkotare

__





						Does Race Exist? | Duke University Science & Society
					





					scienceandsociety.duke.edu


----------



## Unkotare

There Is No Such Thing as Race
					

The notion of race may be real, but the science is not. We are all the same, with no exceptions.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Unkotare

Are You There, Race? It’s Me, DNA
					

What would you say is Liam Neeson’s race? I ask this question because in this era of the gene, of people swabbing their cheeks to know where their ancestors came from, and of racism glazed over with the shiny patina of science, many people feel confused about race. They have heard that it’s a...



					www.mcgill.ca


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138
*That is a good start in that we partially agree. Where we do not agree is when you claim that science has no way to differentiate the races. On the contrary, actually. Science tells us that Race is Real. Maybe for you this is just a difference of nomenclature, but we know that there is a 15% genetic variation between the races (the differences between dog breeds is about 30 percent). 15 percent may not seem like much, but when you consider that 1 chromosome difference can bring on all the differences between a man and a woman, it shows what slight differences will do.*

Any two humans are 99.9% genetically the same according to the Human Genome Project.
And even that 0.1% is mostly made up of individual differences. Only 6.3% of that 0.1% comes from differences between races.

Races have pretty much the same set of genes, just in different frequencies. And even those frequencies do not always fall along the lines of race. Skin colour changes as you go north to south. The frequency of blood type B changes as you go east to west.

The racial designations that we currently use are principally based on three characteristics.

1) Facial structure
2) Skin color
3) Hair texture.

Those are things that are controlled by six genes out of thirty thousand genes in the human genome.

mga138
*There are racial differences in hormone levels, brain size, eye size, hair type, intelligence, bone density, gestation periods, fat distribution, age of development onset, disease rates, etc. *

But if you are trying to ground those differences _(hormone levels, brain size, eye size, hair type, intelligence, bone density, gestation periods, fat distribution, age of development onset, disease rates)_ as genetics product of race the very first thing you need to do is offer up a genetic or biological definition of race, something no one has not done nor has any
study.

But I always, sit back, invite people like yourself to give such a definition. Mainly because their fumbling attempts to define race point out just how subjective such definitions are. 

In close to a decade of debating race with racists on and off USMB. I have yet to see any one of them, no matter what their scientific credentials, offer up an acceptably neutral definition of race

You jump to the term “race” whose various denitions are about as malleable as chewing gum. If you’re saying that physical features determine “race” which exactly are those features ?

Applying circular logic, the answer would be “the features group members share based on their region of origin”. And then again, what are those features ?


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138
*Racial differences are so real that there are race-specific diagnostic tests that hospitals must perform, and an MD could be sued for malpractice if he or she were to pretend that race was just a “Social construct,” as so many would have us believe. You can call is differences races or sub-species, if you wish, but whatever you call it, it is real, and it is Not an illusion.*

I've never claimed that race is a social construct. Don't put words in my mouth.

This is an Indian Albino child







And an Indian albino woman






They could easily pass as white. But does there hormone levels, brain size, eye size, hair type, intelligence, bone density, gestation periods, fat distribution, age of development onset, disease rate_s_ change because they have white skin now ?

Even the most cursory googling on the subject of African genetic diversity will show you
that African peoples have extremely diverse and divergent genetic makeups.

They cannot possible all be guided by the same “dumb gene” or the same “violence gene,” or “fast running gene.”

Yet guys like you try to treat all black people if they are a single genetic race. It doesn’t matter if they have a variety of different features, or if groups have different average heights, have reached different levels of civilization, and self-identify as different peoples.

NO! Blacks are all ONE race, not two, or five, or twenty Black races but ONE !!

Because in order for this to really work, it requires a genetically homogenous race of Blacks who all share roughly the same DNA.

And how about “White people?” They are certainly less genetically diverse than Blacks, but they
obviously have genetic variance between say… Scandinavians and Italians or Anglo Saxons and
Spaniards.

Who are the genetically dumber and disadvantaged Whites ? If there is enough genetic difference for white to have different hair colour, eye colour and different average height, then why not intelligence?

You don’t want to face the idea that you might belong to the dumbest group of White people in their little hierarchy, so they theorize that “Whiteness” simply makes all Whites just as capable, and all Blacks equally disadvantaged


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> mga138
> *Racial differences are so real that there are race-specific diagnostic tests that hospitals must perform, and an MD could be sued for malpractice if he or she were to pretend that race was just a “Social construct,” as so many would have us believe. You can call is differences races or sub-species, if you wish, but whatever you call it, it is real, and it is Not an illusion.*
> 
> I've never claimed that race is a social construct. Don't put words in my mouth.
> 
> This is an Indian Albino child
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an Indian albino woman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They could easily pass as white. But does there hormone levels, brain size, eye size, hair type, intelligence, bone density, gestation periods, fat distribution, age of development onset, disease rate_s_ change because they have white skin now ?
> 
> Even the most cursory googling on the subject of African genetic diversity will show you
> that African peoples have extremely diverse and divergent genetic makeups.
> 
> They cannot possible all be guided by the same “dumb gene” or the same “violence gene,” or “fast running gene.”
> 
> Yet guys like you try to treat all black people if they are a single genetic race. It doesn’t matter if they have a variety of different features, or if groups have different average heights, have reached different levels of civilization, and self-identify as different peoples.
> 
> NO! Blacks are all ONE race, not two, or five, or twenty Black races but ONE !!
> 
> Because in order for this to really work, it requires a genetically homogenous race of Blacks who all share roughly the same DNA.
> 
> And how about “White people?” They are certainly less genetically diverse than Blacks, but they
> obviously have genetic variance between say… Scandinavians and Italians or Anglo Saxons and
> Spaniards.
> 
> Who are the genetically dumber and disadvantaged Whites ? If there is enough genetic difference for white to have different hair colour, eye colour and different average height, then why not intelligence?
> 
> You don’t want to face the idea that you might belong to the dumbest group of White people in their little hierarchy, so they theorize that “Whiteness” simply makes all Whites just as capable, and all Blacks equally disadvantaged




Good job finding some odd exceptions to the rules.


Hey, look what I found when I goggled "White Guy".







Can you guess what race he is, just by looking at him?


Hey, look what I found when I goggled Black Guy.









Can you guess what race he is, just by looking at him?


----------



## mga138

Unkotare said:


> There Is No Such Thing as Race
> 
> 
> The notion of race may be real, but the science is not. We are all the same, with no exceptions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com


None of your links mean anything; you will have to take what is in them (I suspect you have read none of them) and make the argument yourself. This is a discussion board, and posting articles by other people defeats the purpose of it. Also, I have read all of those articles and they are POLITICAL, not science-based. They do NOT refute anything I have written


----------



## Unkotare

mga138 said:


> None of your links mean anything; you will have to take what is in them (I suspect you have read none of them) and make the argument yourself. This is a discussion board, and posting articles by other people defeats the purpose of it. Also, I have read all of those articles and they are POLITICAL, not science-based. They do NOT refute anything I have written


Mountains of evidence by scores of experts mean nothing in comparison with some frightened, ignorant douche bag's feeeeeelings.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

mga138 said:


> None of your links mean anything; you will have to take what is in them (I suspect you have read none of them) and make the argument yourself. This is a discussion board, and posting articles by other people defeats the purpose of it. Also, I have read all of those articles and they are POLITICAL, not science-based. They do NOT refute anything I have written


look up the definition of that posters name and you will realize why what he posts is crap,


----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


> mga138
> *Racial differences are so real that there are race-specific diagnostic tests that hospitals must perform, and an MD could be sued for malpractice if he or she were to pretend that race was just a “Social construct,” as so many would have us believe. You can call is differences races or sub-species, if you wish, but whatever you call it, it is real, and it is Not an illusion.*
> 
> I've never claimed that race is a social construct. Don't put words in my mouth.
> 
> This is an Indian Albino child
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an Indian albino woman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They could easily pass as white. But does there hormone levels, brain size, eye size, hair type, intelligence, bone density, gestation periods, fat distribution, age of development onset, disease rate_s_ change because they have white skin now ?
> 
> Even the most cursory googling on the subject of African genetic diversity will show you
> that African peoples have extremely diverse and divergent genetic makeups.
> 
> They cannot possible all be guided by the same “dumb gene” or the same “violence gene,” or “fast running gene.”
> 
> Yet guys like you try to treat all black people if they are a single genetic race. It doesn’t matter if they have a variety of different features, or if groups have different average heights, have reached different levels of civilization, and self-identify as different peoples.
> 
> NO! Blacks are all ONE race, not two, or five, or twenty Black races but ONE !!
> 
> Because in order for this to really work, it requires a genetically homogenous race of Blacks who all share roughly the same DNA.
> 
> And how about “White people?” They are certainly less genetically diverse than Blacks, but they
> obviously have genetic variance between say… Scandinavians and Italians or Anglo Saxons and
> Spaniards.
> 
> Who are the genetically dumber and disadvantaged Whites ? If there is enough genetic difference for white to have different hair colour, eye colour and different average height, then why not intelligence?
> 
> You don’t want to face the idea that you might belong to the dumbest group of White people in their little hierarchy, so they theorize that “Whiteness” simply makes all Whites just as capable, and all Blacks equally disadvantaged




To your first point, I’m not sure what you are trying to say with the Albino cases. They have a disease that gives them pigment-free coloring. Are you really confused on how that affects their racial classification? It wouldn’t change their race any more than tattooing my body brown would make me an African. My ancestors would still be who they were, no matter what I looked like. That would be like putting a horn on a hippopotamus and calling it a rhinoceros.

And your next point is the old, often used “There is more genetic diversity among the races than between them,” canard. Well, there are more genetic variations among the sexes than between them, but that doesn’t mean that Sex differences aren’t real. If I show you a 6-foot-tall woman and a 5-foot-tall man, that doesn’t change the fact that the average man is taller than the average woman. This isn’t very complicated.

And course there are subgroups among races, as well. The minuscule Cong-basin Pygmies and the tall Masai tribe from Kenya are an example of 2 subgroups within the broader Black/Negro racial group. Among Whites, there are the Nordics, Alpines, Mediterranean, Baltic, and a few more (many White people are a combination of several of these subgroups)

And there are genetic/biological characteristics associated with some subgroups and not with others. For instance, you saw the Olympics, and might have noticed that the sprinting events are all Black (with fee exceptions), as are the long-distance runners. They generally come for 2 difference regions. One region has a very high altitude and the people there exists on just 0.75 percent of the oxygen most of the rest of the world lives with. So, they won’t get winded when running long distances at lower altitudes. You can call that a “Fast running gene,” if you wish.

Whites tend to excel at swimming and weightlifting competitions, due to genetic differences in their body-types. We can all accept these differences, but not accept differences in intelligence and behavior, as well?

There has never been found a high intelligence Negro population on earth. That doesn’t mean that there aren’t any intelligent Blacks and that doesn’t mean that there aren’t stupid Whites or Asians. We are talking Averages, and when looking at group achievement (or failure), one must look at group averages.


----------



## mga138

RetiredGySgt said:


> look up the definition of that posters name and you will realize why what he posts is crap,


Jeeze...I wish I didn't know that, but I'm not surprised. He hasn't posed a single serious message, yet.


----------



## Cellblock2429

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*


/——/ Translation: Blame Whitie


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*


Hey white guy.

How has blaming everyone else for everything wrong in the lives of blacks worked out for you over the past couple hundred years worked out for you?


----------



## mga138

Unkotare said:


> Mountains of evidence by scores of experts mean nothing in comparison with some frightened, ignorant douche bag's feeeeeelings.


Still waiting for you to refute anything I have ever written....Still waiting....


----------



## ninja007

TO THE O.P.- why do you support a racist white male led dominated party? #2- why do you think you can tell us anything about whites? Youre not white.


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138
* and might have noticed that the sprinting events are all Black (with fee exceptions), as are the long-distance runners. *

I wish you white supremacist would make up your mind. The original theory was that white people were superior in BODY and BRAINS.

In the 1936 Berlin Olympics. Hitler thought his white Ayrans would dominate the sprints and athletics






But due to Jessie Owens that plan came up short.






So the white supremacist changed there tune and decided, brains now matter and there theory had come up short. So whites are gonna be sold to the world as superior intellectually.

mga138
* and might have noticed that the sprinting events are all Black (with fee exceptions), as are the long-distance runners. *

This rumor is just "sour grapes" thing started by un-athletic white guys...you know..."_we can't run as well as they can because they have an extra muscle_" or some nonsense

And then you'll come with this "fast twitch" bullsh*t theory.

What's the name of this supposed muscle? What studies verified that blacks possess it more frequently?

Most muscles come in pairs, sort of opposing each other (one muscle to move your foot forward, another one to pull it backward)?

The idea of a "one muscle in each leg" is crazy and you know it. What happens to it after this "extra" muscle contracts? Makes this sound even more like some kind of a racist urban legend.

See when you start to make statements about certain scientific things, it would be good to know what one is talking about. Like the simple basics of the evolution theory.

Something as major as an additional pair of muscles (Because I know your going to talk about the supposed fast twitch muscles that black people are meant to have) would have required major evolutionary changes. Or a loss of a pair of muscles, since all humans evolved from a common ancestor.

In order for black people to have "an extra muscle" from other human beings there would have to be fixed genetic differences between races.

*Meaning a clear break*

Indeed this seems like a speciation level difference to be frank, such as "Blacks" having a gene for X and no one else. This is absolutely clearly not the case. Not a shadow of a doubt.

How convienent

Ice Hockey records are dominated by white Canadians and Americans from the northern Great Plains area. No doubt people from there have extra muscles in their feet that make the ice skates turn faster.

mga138
* and might have noticed that the sprinting events are all Black (with fee exceptions), as are the long-distance runners. *

Before Usain Bolt’s victory in Beijing in 2008, Jamaica had produced not one single male 100-metre gold medallist, yet we are apparently being asked to believe gene suddenly
manifested itself 148 years after the abolition of slavery ?

Brazil has roughly forty times as many black people as Jamaica yet not a single Brazilian has won even so much as a bronze at the 100 metres.

The issue with track and field is that white men are not winning which should apparently be the norm, and to make matters worse it is black men kicking their ass

Most black athletes who grew up in poverty thrive in sports that feature three things

Modest equipment investment
High social/cultural approval
Fame and wealth in professional ranks.
That's why young urban black athletes who are strong in sports keep gravitating to the same five:

Basketball
Football
Baseball
Track & field
And increasingly tennis.
*The fundamentals of these sports can be learned at a very young age*

Thousands of hours can be logged playing and practicing with your peers in the streets, and the rewards for top talent can be scouted and developed from middle school on. You just don't get the same community support or interest if you're black and happen to be good at hockey. polo, sync swimming, surfing and ice skating.

mga138
*They generally come for 2 difference regions. One region has a very high altitude and the people there exists on just 0.75 percent of the oxygen most of the rest of the world lives with. So, they won’t get winded when running long distances at lower altitudes. You can call that a “Fast running gene,” if you wish*

No. That's not a fast running gene. That's because (as you stated) _they live in region has a very high altitude and the people there exists on just 0.75 percent of the oxygen_

But let's broaden this out

Basketball is a white and non black sport in the main. It's just that black americans are the best at it but you won’t find many West Africans or Carribbeans, who are certainly “blacker” and according to your theory, athleticism and blackness somehow run together.

Well in that case you'd expect West Africans to dominate the NBA and African teams to dominate international basketball competitions.

They don't. Why ?

As you can see in the world rankings, there is not a majority black nation that makes the top 30






Why aren't all championship high jumpers black ?

Every player who has ever won an NHL scoring title is white.
Why is every Olympic weightlifting record is held by a Caucasian ?
Why are all strong man comps won by whites ?
Why are all all championship speed skaters are white.
Every major league pitcher who has ever won 300 games is white.
Almost all Olympic champions rowers and kayakers are white,
I don't believe that whites are physically advantaged in shooting, hockey pucks, lifting barbells, skating, or rowing. Do you ?

If people from a geographic region of Africa are the world's champion sprinters and a different group of people from a geographic region of Africa are the world's champion marathon runners and both are alleged to be part of some specific "race" you have just argued against sprinting or distance running as being a "racial" characteristic. Since the two groups you tried to put into one "race" have contradictory abilities.

mga138
*And there are genetic/biological characteristics associated with some subgroups and not with others. For instance, you saw the Olympics,*

Nothing to do with genetic. Olympic success is about money.

It requires a lot of expenditure on infrastructure & coaching to produce Olympics quality athletes. If you don’t want to rely on the occasional brilliant sports star, but make it as a sustained business you need to invest a lot.

Countries with global superpower ambitions spend a lot on Olympic sports and get a lot of returns too.

*The Olympics field is a war without bombs.*

A good majority of Olympics sports are only played by a handful of countries; mostly Western countries with higher per capita income. That is why we are used to seeing US, UK, China. France, Germany, Australia, Japan etc. at the top of the medal tally.

Here’s a list of few sports that only a few countries can afford:

Equestrian - because maintaining horses is very expensive.
Golf - Only few countries have golf courses and even there only a minority people can afford to play regularly
Swimming - Very few countries have good indoor swimming facilities available to common people i.e. why you will not see Kenya produce a Michael Phelps any time soon.
Diving - Same reasons as swimming
Water Polo - Same reasons as swimming
Gymnastics (all forms) - a sport that requires great gym facilities which requires spending tremendous amount of money
All forms of Cycling - everyone knows bicycle sports is an expensive hobby
Canoe - even if one can afford a boat, lots of $$$ is needed to train for Olympics medals
Rowing - same reasons as Canoe
Fencing - Ever seen Africans or majority of poor Asian countries participating? It’s high-maintenance
Shooting, Archery - guns and ammunitions are expensive for most of the world’s population (don’t be surprised Americans)
Entire Winter Olympics
Not just that but white people in the IOC are trying the make the Olympics EVEN more white.
That's why the sports they introduced in Tokyo 2020 were white cultural sports (Skateboarding, BMX, Surfing, Rock Climbing)

Apparently breakdancing is gonna be in the next Olympics in Paris 2024, which though started by black people have pretty much been taken over by whites and non blacks.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

LOL keep posting books we don't read all that bull shit. Most of it is lies damn lies and horse shit anyway.


----------



## Unkotare

mga138 said:


> Still waiting for you to refute anything I have ever written....Still waiting....


Everything you have posted has been refuted, you idiot. Multiple sources citing scores of experts have all proven that your craven, pathetic racist notions are flat out wrong. How is that? Refuted enough for you, idiot?


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Unkotare said:


> Everything you have posted has been refuted, you idiot. Multiple sources citing scores of experts have all proven that your craven, pathetic racist notions are flat out wrong. How is that? Refuted enough for you, idiot?


Opinion piece are not fact and prove nothing


----------



## IM2

RetiredGySgt said:


> Why do blacks think they can blame whitey for ever failure blacks have?



Well Sarge, we kinda have documented evidence provijng that whitey has caused most of our problems.


----------



## IM2

Floyd61 said:


> Well, I think he was cheated, but what's that got to do with black's primitive behavior all over the world?


Here goes another white person ignoring the past 400 years of feral white behavior.


----------



## IM2

RetiredGySgt said:


> LOL keep posting books we don't read all that bull shit. Most of it is lies damn lies and horse shit anyway.


No, it's the truth you cannot face.


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138
*To your first point, I’m not sure what you are trying to say with the Albino cases. They have a disease that gives them pigment-free coloring. Are you really confused on how that affects their racial classification? It wouldn’t change their race any more than tattooing my body brown would make me an African. My ancestors would still be who they were, no matter what I looked like. That would be like putting a horn on a hippopotamus and calling it a rhinoceros.*

But they (Albinos) would be still classified as white.

And as I said  earlier if you are trying to ground racial differences as a genetic product of race the very first thing you NEED to do is offer up a genetic or biological definition of race, something no one has not done nor has any study.

You don’t even have a leg to stand on as long as you don’t deliver a clear definition of what you actually write about.

*There is no resistance to accept “race” as a biological concept*

The point is, there is no scientific proof for it. Full stop. However, the fact that is truly remarkable in all of this is how keen certain people are on proving the biological validity. Or to see it proven. All that effort would be much better invested in research for genetically based disorders.

It’s also understandable when serious scientists (like me) are sick and tired of debunking guys like you over and over again. After all, I'm busy enough with proper research that might become truly beneficial for mankind

Do you even know what a scientific fact is ?

*A scientific fact is that rain water freezes at 0°C at a pressure of 1 bar.*

There’s no human choice involved. It’s observable and reproducible anywhere by anybody in the exact same way.

But yet you throw around concepts that have no constant repeatability everywhere you try to reproduce the experiment or apply the theoretical claim.

*In natural science, only one single significant deviation is enough to render the claim at least disputable, at worst invalid.*

The reality is that there is not only one but a multitude of deviations that those you choose to ignore.

You see it's you guys to PROVE. Now for others to try and disprove you.


----------



## Juicin

Because we have vastly racially disparate outcomes? lol


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138
*There has never been found a high intelligence Negro population on earth. *

So how do you explain the fact black people (as a group) have invented more things beneficial to the progress of mankind than whites. It's not even close. We have been on the planet a lot longer.

Black Africans were the original inventors of the disciplines that helped bring the world into the modern age.

Mathematics, Physics, Astronomy, Building in stone and bricks, Writing Languages like Edo Script, Nsibidi are three African writing systems that pre-date the arrival of Europeans on the continent.

Calendars, irrigation, mining , metal block printing, fountain pen, astrolabic quadrant, hand cannon and an emphasis of the kind of tools used in architecture. Many ancient formulas in trigonometry, calculus and physics as well as chemistry (Khem mysteries)

All of these were begun by Blacks in Egypt, Nubia-Kush.

So even if people of European origins have made improvements in ancient technologies and ancient inventions, such as rocketry, computer technology, aerodynamics and others, the basic mathematical formulas and ancient prototypes were invented by Africans

In fact Africans invented the binary system which is still used in the Yoruba oracle and was copied by German scientists and applied to computer programming

mga138
*There has never been found a high intelligence Negro population on earth. *

And how do you explain the fact that the most importance inventions have came from blk ppl.

*Agriculture and Iron Smelting*

Agriculture and metallurgy were both developed, independently in West Africa. Humans spent 10s of thousands of years as hunter gatherers before somebody figured out that if you plant seeds in the ground, irrigate and take care of them, you can settle in one area and not have to wander about looking for food.

Seems pretty axiomatic since someone already told you that, but if nobody explained it to you,
you’d have no idea how it works.

Iron industry, in both smelting and forging for tools and weapons, appeared in Sub-Saharan Africa by 1200 BCE. This led to improved weaponry and enabled farmers to expand agricultural productivity and produce surplus crops, which together supported the growth of urban city-states into empires.

*Agriculture and Iron Smelting were two of the most important things man ever discovered.*

They created a foundation for so many other things

I could spend several thousand words referring you to more evidence on this subject, compiled by African and European scholars alike, which demonstrates both the racism and absurdity of your arguments.

But if you are truly interested in this material you would be better served to seek out the information yourself, seeing as how it will be far more adequately presented by me than I could do here.

You can begin by googling the books of Cheikh Anta Diop, Molefi Asante, Walter Rodney and Ivan Van Sertima among others; and for you whose racism will most likely lead you to dismiss black scholars on these subjects, you can always examine the writings of Basil Davidson: one of the most respected Africa scholars in modern history, who is decidedly both white and British.

mga138
*There has never been found a high intelligence Negro population on earth. *

And how do explain the fact that the black Moors civilized Europe,





And built stuff like






























There were bath houses all thru Moorish Spain as well as well lit streets, Universities, Palaces, literate populace. That doesn't mean white folks readily accepted cleanliness obviously. They would wear clothes until it would damn near disintegrate on their backs. Now they try to teach b.s like they civilized blks while it was the other way around.
*.*
The Islamic Moors were responsible from bringing them out of the dark ages.

They introduced art, architecture, sciences, medicines, animal husbandry and other advanced disciplines to Spain and the rest of Europe. This was the catalyst which led to the European Renaissance.

After the Greco/Roman Empire fell, whites went back into the DARK AGES.

The black plague almost killed all of white Europe in the 13th, due to UNSANITARY conditions.

During that same time, in Spain, the Moors had over 300 public baths. While 1% of Europe was literate, there were over 90 universities in the Moorish Empire.

These blacks are responsible for the white boy 'renaissance' where they had a refocus on science, learning and math. BLACK MOORS are the ones who inspired this reawakening.

Black ppl gave the world the alphabet (Phoenicians were black Moorish people from North Africa...the word PHONICS comes from them) and numbers (Arabic numbers are 0-9 as opposed to Roman numerals which don't have a zero making higher math IMPOSSIBLE).

Most of Western European scientific discoveries or rather copies of the original discoveries of Africans were put to use during the sixteenth to the twentieth centuries.

It was during this time that some of the great scientific and technological discoveries and inventions were made.

Yet, these discoveries and inventions were and are merely improvements on ancient discoveries made by Africans Blacks.

For example, gunpowder was invented by the ancient Egyptians and Nigerians who used the cola nut to make gunpowder. The Chinese reinvented it and used it in fireworks and explosives.

Steel work and iron smelting was invented by Africans in ancient Tanzania, where ancient cone-like blast furnaces with bellows still exist to this very day and are still used.

The hydraulic pump for lifting water and irrigation was invented by Africans in Egypt

You see, SERIOUS White historians know these facts very well they also know that to tell the truth would reveal the dominate position of the Blackman in the bronze-age.

SERIOUS white historians know they were barbarians when the foundation of world civilization was built by black men but few western historians will tell the full story of man's racial history to do so would challenge the Aryan model of history.

mga138
*There has never been found a high intelligence Negro population on earth. *

If you look at the last 300 years and base success on inventions (as that's what I think you're thinking) then sure white people have invented some good things

But at the same time 99.99% of white people have invented nothing. Entire cultures (and not just black ones) come up short in such an analysis.

Since whites supremacists theorize blacks are subhuman, then why open the door to a monkey ?

For the past 300 years that has been white racist logic, and if they never let blacks get into anything, the logic is safe.

Iceland has lots of white folks but they have hardly made a huge mark in the worlds of science, technology, or literature; so too for any number of Central European nations.

What you think of as European Civilization is really quite limited: composed of the historic, scientific and artistic achievements of only a handful of nations, and even then, involving only a small fraction of the persons of those states, most of whose citizens have been little more than peasants for the bulk of recorded history.

So called western contributions are not because white people are so much smarter than everyone else but because progress in science and invention is built on what has gone before.

The more science you know. The more science you can discover. The more inventions you have at hand. The more new inventions you can come up with. That is why the progress is exponential. It comes from the nature of science and technology, not from the nature of white intelligence.

The latest inventions tend to seem to be the greatest. Since we live in a period where whites are on top, most inventions will be coming from them. That does not prove that whites are better – just that we live in a period of history where they are on top.

If whites were truly better than everyone else, then they would be on top all the time or almost all the time. But they are not. Instead the lead is constantly changing hands.

Also keep in mind that there are few inventions that are “purely” white. Take this comment for example. It depends on the Internet and computers – white inventions. But it also depends on the alphabet, a Phoenician invention, and the idea of writing itself, which in the West comes from Egypt.


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138
*That doesn’t mean that there aren’t any intelligent Blacks and that doesn’t mean that there aren’t stupid Whites or Asians. We are talking Averages, and when looking at group achievement (or failure), one must look at group averages.*

We never really drill down to the nuts and bolts that need to be asked of the White Nationalists and they kind of like that.

Because they never have to actually put their ideas out there on the line to be scrutinized. They
can always claim ideological martyr status for being shouted down as being iconoclasts in the
public square and pretend that marginalized trash are actually hidden gems of knowledge only they and a select few others can see

You know that as long as you can act civilized and talk about “_science_” and "_genes_" you can still sneak around the halls of Academia and be safe. In fact, you can slip it into a conversation at the cocktail parties, “_By the way, I am a race realist_” unlike “_by the way, I'm a racist_”.

Let’s see how the White Nationalists intend to address the problems of our time and indeed things they see as problems

But to honest. I don't think they will because the reason you and others believe this is because you need a new theory of racism that allows you to separate yourselves from the blue collar stormfronters.

So let me take a wild guess. You’ll concede that blacks are better at bouncing balls, running fast, and brute strength and also funny, but not that smart. Asians are human calculators and are therefore good at science. They’re smart, but can’t think individually and aren’t creative.

*But whites are really the genetically chosen ones.*

_What a surprise_

The people who have the best mix of genes and abilities to make them the natural leaders of the world. Their genetics makes them overall dominant, even if they do make a few small concessions to other races here and there


----------



## Juicin

"Edo Script, Nsibidi are three African writing systems that pre-date the arrival of Europeans on the continent."

WTF is this saying

That they had writing tens of thousands of years ago before any human left Africa?

Or they had writing before colonialism....? Roman expansion?

And there are a lot of claims about what Africans invented...Basically all civilization was invented outside Africa as far as we can tell. Now granted sub saharan africa is relatively humid so if there was evidence. It could have just disappeared

Why do you tell yourselves all these lies?

Cannons? lol

The Chinese invented gun powder...

Earliest sites for agriculture come from Turkey (although this one i'm more likely to think we just can't find evidence in africa)

Tanzanians did not come to iron smelting before the rest of eurasia. 

Moores aren't "black" as we define it. THey go under white on our census as Arabs


----------



## Paul Essien

Juicin said:


> "Edo Script, Nsibidi are three African writing systems that pre-date the arrival of Europeans on the continent."
> 
> WTF is this saying
> 
> That they had writing tens of thousands of years ago before any human left Africa?
> 
> Or they had writing before colonialism....? Roman expansion?
> 
> And there are a lot of claims about what Africans invented...Basically all civilization was invented outside Africa as far as we can tell. Now granted sub saharan africa is relatively humid so if there was evidence. It could have just disappeared
> 
> Why do you tell yourselves all these lies?
> 
> Cannons? lol
> 
> The Chinese invented gun powder...
> 
> Earliest sites for agriculture come from Turkey (although this one i'm more likely to think we just can't find evidence in africa)
> 
> Tanzanians did not come to iron smelting before the rest of eurasia.
> 
> Moores aren't "black" as we define it. THey go under white on our census as Arabs


Black people have been more inventive than whites and Asians and it's not even close. Now I don't use that the way you would use to say one is superior than the other. But it's just a fact.

The “Blacks never developed a civilization” meme is one of the most stalwart and enduring mythologies among white supremacists and that may be true if you get your history from Stormfront or quack YouTube historians. That's why I often have to copy and paste what I have already written because the argument comes up so so often

White supremacist get real uncomfortable about a black history were black ppl were winning. So white supremacists and others have reason to downplay that type of black history while blacks have reason to play it up because if civilization goes all the way back to blk ppl and if it turned out to be founded by black people.......what would that say ?


----------



## Paul Essien

Juicin said:


> "Edo Script, Nsibidi are three African writing systems that pre-date the arrival of Europeans on the continent."
> 
> WTF is this saying
> 
> That they had writing tens of thousands of years ago before any human left Africa?
> 
> Or they had writing before colonialism....? Roman expansion?
> 
> And there are a lot of claims about what Africans invented...Basically all civilization was invented outside Africa as far as we can tell. Now granted sub saharan africa is relatively humid so if there was evidence. It could have just disappeared
> 
> Why do you tell yourselves all these lies?
> 
> Cannons? lol
> 
> The Chinese invented gun powder...
> 
> Earliest sites for agriculture come from Turkey (although this one i'm more likely to think we just can't find evidence in africa)
> 
> Tanzanians did not come to iron smelting before the rest of eurasia.
> 
> Moores aren't "black" as we define it. THey go under white on our census as Arabs


White supremacy works on lying but just repeating itself constantly


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Egyptians were Arabs not black.


----------



## 22lcidw

Paul Essien said:


> Black people have been more inventive than whites and Asians and it's not even close. Now I don't use that the way you would use to say one is superior than the other. But it's just a fact.
> 
> The “Blacks never developed a civilization” meme is one of the most stalwart and enduring mythologies among white supremacists and that may be true if you get your history from Stormfront or quack YouTube historians. That's why I often have to copy and paste what I have already written because the argument comes up so so often
> 
> White supremacist get real uncomfortable about a black history were black ppl were winning. So white supremacists and others have reason to downplay that type of black history while blacks have reason to play it up because if civilization goes all the way back to blk ppl and if it turned out to be founded by black people.......what would that say ?


You keep saying this. Get some buddies together and invent some great new tech products. Being on the stage is not a long term answer to a society to survive. I believe environment in areas plays a role in how people can be. Someone loves the environment like it is. For they are sure not changing it.


----------



## Juicin

Paul Essien said:


> Black people have been more inventive than whites and Asians and it's not even close. Now I don't use that the way you would use to say one is superior than the other. But it's just a fact.
> 
> The “Blacks never developed a civilization” meme is one of the most stalwart and enduring mythologies among white supremacists and that may be true if you get your history from Stormfront or quack YouTube historians. That's why I often have to copy and paste what I have already written because the argument comes up so so often
> 
> White supremacist get real uncomfortable about a black history were black ppl were winning. So white supremacists and others have reason to downplay that type of black history while blacks have reason to play it up because if civilization goes all the way back to blk ppl and if it turned out to be founded by black people.......what would that say ?



I don't think that black people never developed a civilization

But we were pretty pathetic pre horse in Eurasia. Basically the indo europeans then horse nomads like the mongolians homogenized us with the new tech of the horses. Indo europeans were more oregon trail mixed with colonizing groups of men more than mongolians. And brought endless war to what were disparate cultures too far to touch each other. Before that we were disparate groups of people with no real ability to war at scale or distance. Europe was very very similar to Africa pre Indo Europeans. Much more ethnic and linguistic variety than there is now.

And because of that, outside Egypt which did get access to horses pretty early as well. Africa was fucked.

In the same way Native Americans in the geographic USA were fucked. They didn't have alpaccas like in the mountains of the south. Which means civilization was never going to flourish there like it should have.

Africa and most of the Americas are missing a key aspect to running a huge empire. Pack animals and better yet mounts.  If they had horses there would have been hundreds of millions of people already here. If Africans had horses they would have homogenized at least the plains and created huge empires


----------



## Juicin

Paul Essien said:


> White supremacy works on lying but just repeating itself constantly



Dude you're just embarrassing yourself...lol

Do you think the Olmecs were black because they have flat noses? I mean come on brah

Was the Buddha black?

We have DNA now. We know the history of the world. And you weren't shit without horses pretty much sums that up.

Why are we pretending there is some strong black unsung narrative in woke American academics? It's not 1970 dude. The whites are telling the truth now. As best as they can


----------



## Paul Essien

Juicin 
*Dude you're just embarrassing yourself...lol. Do you think the Olmecs were black because they have flat noses? I mean come on brah*


Several notable scholars have already concluded that the settlers who founded the Olmec Civilization in Mexico were Egyptians and West Africans. If you don't have anything constructive and can only use ad hominems to add to this thread, feel free to leave

Cave art depicting black woman found in California (which was originally part of Mexico)






African artifacts have been found throughout the Americas that pre-date columbus. the greeks appropriated everything from Africa. So is it so hard to believe that Africans have had a global presence before others? Did you think they were'nt going to sail to other places to see what was out there in the world ? Wasn't california named after queen khalifa who was african?

Also as a side note. Here is a white scholar confirming what BLACK scholars have been preaching and teaching all along:


----------



## IM2

Juicin said:


> "Edo Script, Nsibidi are three African writing systems that pre-date the arrival of Europeans on the continent."
> 
> WTF is this saying
> 
> That they had writing tens of thousands of years ago before any human left Africa?
> 
> Or they had writing before colonialism....? Roman expansion?
> 
> And there are a lot of claims about what Africans invented...Basically all civilization was invented outside Africa as far as we can tell. Now granted sub saharan africa is relatively humid so if there was evidence. It could have just disappeared
> 
> Why do you tell yourselves all these lies?
> 
> Cannons? lol
> 
> The Chinese invented gun powder...
> 
> Earliest sites for agriculture come from Turkey (although this one i'm more likely to think we just can't find evidence in africa)
> 
> Tanzanians did not come to iron smelting before the rest of eurasia.
> 
> Moores aren't "black" as we define it. THey go under white on our census as Arabs


More completely wrong jibberish from somebody white.


----------



## AMart

Paul Essien said:


> Juicin
> *Dude you're just embarrassing yourself...lol. Do you think the Olmecs were black because they have flat noses? I mean come on brah*
> 
> 
> Several notable scholars have already concluded that the settlers who founded the Olmec Civilization in Mexico were Egyptians and West Africans. If you don't have anything constructive and can only use ad hominems to add to this thread, feel free to leave
> 
> Cave art depicting black woman found in California (which was originally part of Mexico)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African artifacts have been found throughout the Americas that pre-date columbus. the greeks appropriated everything from Africa. So is it so hard to believe that Africans have had a global presence before others? Did you think they were'nt going to sail to other places to see what was out there in the world ? Wasn't california named after queen khalifa who was african?
> 
> Also as a side note. Here is a white scholar confirming what BLACK scholars have been preaching and teaching all along:


You couldn't even sail and make it to islands 100 miles off of the coast. No you didn't make it to the Americas until Euro slave ships took you there. But one thing is true,


----------



## Paul Essien

RetiredGySgt said:


> Egyptians were Arabs not black.


Using high-powered computers, experts can now get a rough idea of how someone looked from their skull. They make a living at it by doing it for the police for murder cases. When the same thing is done to the skulls of King Tut and Queen Nefertiti of Egypt, here's what they got :









Ask you can see a black man and a black woman.

*What they said in ancient times ::*

Herodotus said Egyptians had black skin and woolly hair, which is how he said the Ethiopians looked too.
Aristotle called both the Ethiopians and Egyptians black.
The Bible calls both the Ethiopians and Egyptians sons of Ham.
The Egyptians themselves saw themselves as belonging to their own race. Remember this idea of race is a very new concept. It's about 400 years old. Thousands of years ago you were from particular tribes and lineage.
They called themselves kemet - “black”
*What the DNA says :*

Present-day Egyptians are, by blood, about 60% Eurasian, like the Arabs who took over their country, and 40% black African. In the past they were, if anything, blacker because since the glory days of Ancient Egypt they have been taken over by the Persians, Greeks, Romans and Arabs




.


----------



## Juicin

IM2 said:


> More completely wrong jibberish from somebody white.



I'm not white, thanks tho

I'm mixed, just like you. lol


----------



## Juicin

Paul Essien said:


> Juicin
> *Dude you're just embarrassing yourself...lol. Do you think the Olmecs were black because they have flat noses? I mean come on brah*
> 
> 
> Several notable scholars have already concluded that the settlers who founded the Olmec Civilization in Mexico were Egyptians and West Africans. If you don't have anything constructive and can only use ad hominems to add to this thread, feel free to leave
> 
> Cave art depicting black woman found in California (which was originally part of Mexico)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African artifacts have been found throughout the Americas that pre-date columbus. the greeks appropriated everything from Africa. So is it so hard to believe that Africans have had a global presence before others? Did you think they were'nt going to sail to other places to see what was out there in the world ? Wasn't california named after queen khalifa who was african?
> 
> Also as a side note. Here is a white scholar confirming what BLACK scholars have been preaching and teaching all along:



Yea they did before we had DNA

In 2021 we know they were just native americans with flat noses and dark skin.

See the same shit in India. Because that's what humid environments near the equator put pressure to select for

Prime example of how afro centric history is just as tainted as the whites euro centric history. Are there examples of eurocentrism left? of course. To the scale of claiming the native americans as their own? no

ANd there is a long history of black people being manipulated by their own elites with bad information.

Even black Islam is a bastardiziation of actual Islam. Which Malcolm X discarded because he went to speak to some real arabs. They think they're teh real jews. From fucking west Africa. Pathetic

If the whites, who are very good at school can fuck their world view up relative to reality. What the fuck makes you idiots thinks that you're going to do it better? lol


----------



## Paul Essien

Juicin said:


> Yea they did before we had DNA
> 
> In 2021 we know they were just native americans with flat noses and dark skin.
> 
> See the same shit in India. Because that's what humid environments near the equator put pressure to select for
> 
> Prime example of how afro centric history is just as tainted as the whites euro centric history. Are there examples of eurocentrism left? of course. To the scale of claiming the native americans as their own? no
> 
> ANd there is a long history of black people being manipulated by their own elites with bad information.
> 
> Even black Islam is a bastardiziation of actual Islam. Which Malcolm X discarded because he went to speak to some real arabs. They think they're teh real jews. From fucking west Africa. Pathetic
> 
> If the whites, who are very good at school can fuck their world view up relative to reality. What the fuck makes you idiots thinks that you're going to do it better? lol


OK. Dude. I've made my points and I've read yours. I believe what I believe and _well......_you believe what ever


----------



## Paul Essien

Juicin said:


> I'm not white, thanks tho
> 
> I'm mixed, just like you. lol


You put white on the forms. Fk outta here with the mixed shit


----------



## Juicin

Paul Essien said:


> You put white on the forms. Fk outta here with the mixed shit



What makes you think I mark white in a society that uses the one drop rule as a historical background? lol

My father is darker than you


----------



## Juicin

Paul Essien said:


> OK. Dude. I've made my points and I've read yours. I believe what I believe and _well......_you believe what ever



Again, your info is literally decades out of date at this point. Did people once believe Olmecs might be Africans? Yes

Do we in 2021? No, because of DNA


Some retards put it on a juneteenth mural....Native activists made them remove it lollllll

edit - and by people i mean serious scholars


----------



## Turtlesoup

Paul Essien said:


> Black people have been more inventive than whites and Asians and it's not even close. Now I don't use that the way you would use to say one is superior than the other. But it's just a fact.
> 
> The “Blacks never developed a civilization” meme is one of the most stalwart and enduring mythologies among white supremacists and that may be true if you get your history from Stormfront or quack YouTube historians. That's why I often have to copy and paste what I have already written because the argument comes up so so often
> 
> White supremacist get real uncomfortable about a black history were black ppl were winning. So white supremacists and others have reason to downplay that type of black history while blacks have reason to play it up because if civilization goes all the way back to blk ppl and if it turned out to be founded by black people.......what would that say ?


Running around naked or in a loin cloth is not really developing a civilization hun....especially when other other have invented most everything and taken it to africa only to watch one african nation after another destroy their economies and government over basically corruption and being to stupid to understand that you just can't print money without it eventually destroying the economy and then nation forcing back to loin cloth status.


----------



## Paul Essien

Juicin said:


> What makes you think I mark white in a society that uses the one drop rule as a historical background? lol
> 
> My father is darker than you


Because I know how guys like you think. When the forms come you tick white.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> Because I know how guys like you think. When the forms come you tick white.


Yeah, we're lucky.


----------



## Paul Essien

Turtlesoup said:


> Running around naked or in a loin cloth is not really developing a civilization hun....especially when other other have invented most everything and taken it to africa only to watch one african nation after another destroy their economies and government over basically corruption and being to stupid to understand that you just can't print money without it eventually destroying the economy and then nation forcing back to loin cloth status.


I have made my points about black and white history. So I don't want to repeat what I have already wrote.. Scroll bk previous pages


----------



## Juicin

Paul Essien said:


> Because I know how guys like you think. When the forms come you tick white.



What benefit could that possibly give me unless i lived in a south asian enclave?

I will get AA as a south asian in the midwest. Or mixed.

I get nothing as a white..../

What would compel me to do that? It makes no fucking sense. I have an ethnic last name lol


----------



## Paul Essien

Juicin said:


> What benefit could that possibly give me unless i lived in a south asian enclave?
> 
> I will get AA as a south asian in the midwest. Or mixed.
> 
> I get nothing as a white..../
> 
> What would compel me to do that? It makes no fucking sense. I have an ethnic last name lol


So you're a Hapa ? Ok. Got. It


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Because I know how guys like you think. When the forms come you tick white.


That is illogical and idiotic. Sounds just like you.


----------



## Juicin

Paul Essien said:


> So you're a Hapa ? Ok. Got. It



South Asian

My daddy is darker than you

I mean it's not ethnic relative to an African name. But it's not exactly european. lol


----------



## Unkotare

Juicin said:


> South Asian
> 
> My daddy is darker than you
> 
> I mean it's not ethnic relative to an African name. But it's not exactly european. lol


Hey wait a minute! Don’t you know that according to all the many white racists and black racists that continually shit up this forum there can be only white or Black people in the world? Don’t break the rules!


----------



## Paul Essien

Juicin
*South Asian. My daddy is darker than you.I mean it's not ethnic relative to an African name. But it's not exactly european. lol*

Too many Asian immigrants bring that colourism nonsense to America. Because you have a messed up caste system in South Asia. And they see being closer to white, is like being closer to god.

Don't bring that here

The white supremacist have fked you up mentality to the point were many of you think like them

We have been fighting these BASTARDS for 300 years.

You have seen our history and we FIGHT THESE BASTARDS and we will carry on fighting these bastards until hell freezes over and then we will fight on that fkin ice and we do ALL OF THAT even though we are up against the most powerful military on the planet. We do all that even though we are out-numbered, out-financed and out-gunned.

No one has more heart and courage than black Americans


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Juicin
> *South Asian. My daddy is darker than you.I mean it's not ethnic relative to an African name. But it's not exactly european. lol*
> 
> Too many Asian immigrants bring that colourism nonsense to America. ....


You're a shameless fucking hypocrite, racist.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ....
> 
> We have been fighting ......
> 
> No one has more heart and courage than black Americans


I don't believe for one second that YOU have ever fought ANYONE, or for ANYTHING.


----------



## IM2

Juicin said:


> I'm not white, thanks tho
> 
> I'm mixed, just like you. lol


Yeah whatever, white boy.


----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


> mga138
> *That doesn’t mean that there aren’t any intelligent Blacks and that doesn’t mean that there aren’t stupid Whites or Asians. We are talking Averages, and when looking at group achievement (or failure), one must look at group averages.*
> 
> We never really drill down to the nuts and bolts that need to be asked of the White Nationalists and they kind of like that.
> 
> Because they never have to actually put their ideas out there on the line to be scrutinized. They
> can always claim ideological martyr status for being shouted down as being iconoclasts in the
> public square and pretend that marginalized trash are actually hidden gems of knowledge only they and a select few others can see
> 
> You know that as long as you can act civilized and talk about “_science_” and "_genes_" you can still sneak around the halls of Academia and be safe. In fact, you can slip it into a conversation at the cocktail parties, “_By the way, I am a race realist_” unlike “_by the way, I'm a racist_”.
> 
> Let’s see how the White Nationalists intend to address the problems of our time and indeed things they see as problems
> 
> But to honest. I don't think they will because the reason you and others believe this is because you need a new theory of racism that allows you to separate yourselves from the blue collar stormfronters.
> 
> So let me take a wild guess. You’ll concede that blacks are better at bouncing balls, running fast, and brute strength and also funny, but not that smart. Asians are human calculators and are therefore good at science. They’re smart, but can’t think individually and aren’t creative.
> 
> *But whites are really the genetically chosen ones.*
> 
> _What a surprise_
> 
> The people who have the best mix of genes and abilities to make them the natural leaders of the world. Their genetics makes them overall dominant, even if they do make a few small concessions to other races here and there



I've asked you several times to stop posting aimless messages with memes, headlines, photos, and tangential arguments unrelated to the topic we are currently on. In a way, you are displaying one of the character traits that is responsible for a lot of black failure, with is the inability to have self control.
What is that nonsense about an Olympic games in the 1930s? How is that relevant? and do you really believe that an Albino negro is White? Do you actually believe that? So, if I were to cover myself in mud, that would make me Black? Go back in and reply to my message in an orderly fashion so we can have a real dialog on this topic. That could actually be interesting.


----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


> Using high-powered computers, experts can now get a rough idea of how someone looked from their skull. They make a living at it by doing it for the police for murder cases. When the same thing is done to the skulls of King Tut and Queen Nefertiti of Egypt, here's what they got :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask you can see a black man and a black woman.
> 
> *What they said in ancient times ::*
> 
> Herodotus said Egyptians had black skin and woolly hair, which is how he said the Ethiopians looked too.
> Aristotle called both the Ethiopians and Egyptians black.
> The Bible calls both the Ethiopians and Egyptians sons of Ham.
> The Egyptians themselves saw themselves as belonging to their own race. Remember this idea of race is a very new concept. It's about 400 years old. Thousands of years ago you were from particular tribes and lineage.
> They called themselves kemet - “black”
> *What the DNA says :*
> 
> Present-day Egyptians are, by blood, about 60% Eurasian, like the Arabs who took over their country, and 40% black African. In the past they were, if anything, blacker because since the glory days of Ancient Egypt they have been taken over by the Persians, Greeks, Romans and Arabs
> 
> View attachment 533158
> .




I plan on showing you how wrong you are about a "Black Egypt," in the future of our discussion, but for now, we are still talking about whether or not race is real and biological. You seem to believe that an Albino Negro is racially White (unless I misinterpreted your statement).


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138
*I've asked you several times to stop posting aimless messages with memes, headlines, photos, and tangential arguments unrelated to the topic we are currently on. In a way, you are displaying one of the character traits that is responsible for a lot of black failure, with is the inability to have self control. *

Now comes ad hom attacks and you say _*Blacks self control"_ which is ironic because in a debate using personal insults and personal attacks is a lack of self control

By the way my pics are called receipts. It's called evidence

You assume “race” in humans as a biological fact without delivering a precise, uncontested biological definition

The science doesn’t support it.

As for the differences between groups, yes we acknowledge that human beings adapt to their geography to some extent – but not enough to become different *kinds* of human beings.

Now, if you choose to call the differences in groups “races” it stretches the original meaning of the word. But let’s accept that for a moment. You want races so badly, then I shall give them to you. But you’re going to need more races (based on genetic variance) than they culled off in the past centuries. And the races won’t be arbitrarily colour-coordinated. There will be several European races, many Asian races, and a large number of African races

Basically, you're trying to hijack science in the same way that people hijack religion............ *to promote their agenda*. The problem is: unlike in religion, science is far less open to interpretation.
which is why you're failing so often.


----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


> mga138
> *I've asked you several times to stop posting aimless messages with memes, headlines, photos, and tangential arguments unrelated to the topic we are currently on. In a way, you are displaying one of the character traits that is responsible for a lot of black failure, with is the inability to have self control. *
> 
> Now comes ad hom attacks and you say _*Blacks self control"_ which is ironic because in a debate using personal insults and personal attacks is a lack of self control
> 
> By the way my pics are called receipts. It's called evidence
> 
> You assume “race” in humans as a biological fact without delivering a precise, uncontested biological definition
> 
> The science doesn’t support it.
> 
> As for the differences between groups, yes we acknowledge that human beings adapt to their geography to some extent – but not enough to become different *kinds* of human beings.
> 
> Now, if you choose to call the differences in groups “races” it stretches the original meaning of the word. But let’s accept that for a moment. You want races so badly, then I shall give them to you. But you’re going to need more races (based on genetic variance) than they culled off in the past centuries. And the races won’t be arbitrarily colour-coordinated. There will be several European races, many Asian races, and a large number of African races
> 
> Basically, you're trying to hijack science in the same way that people hijack religion............ *to promote their agenda*. The problem is: unlike in religion, science is far less open to interpretation.
> which is why you're failing so often.


That is* Not* an ad hominem attack. That is a reference to studies that show self-control is heritable. Also, psychologists have found that Blacks have the lowest impulse control and an inability to defer gratification for some future benefit…this amounts to a “smash-and-grab,” mentality that influences rates of violent crime, school drop-out rates and academic failure, illegitimate pregnancy, and more. Now, I’ve asked you to follow some structure here, so by that means we have a better discussion, and you keep failing at that. I was just pointing out how that is in line with what I have read—so that is not an ad hominem.

Your photos are not evidence. What does posting photos of Jesse Owens and Hitler, or random headlines prove? It hinders communication. You can post  a hundred headlines and photos of White people being arrested for violent crimes , but that doesn’t change the crime rates. It doesn’t change the fact that Blacks murder people at over 10 times the rate that other groups of people do. So, what good are photos at that point.

I’m starting to suspect that you aren’t reading my replies.

I have already addressed the issue that there are several subgroups within each broad racial category and mentioned several of the White Subgroups---Nordic, Alpine, Mediterranean, Baltic. And how White people are mostly a combination of one of those racial subgroups. I also cited the minuscule Pygmy from the Congo Basin and the tall Maasai from Kenya as 2 examples of Black Subgroups.


Aside from that the fact that the various races have different ancestors, I have already explained how there is a 15 percent genetic difference between the various races.

I have also already said that there are racial differences in hormone levels, brain size, eye size, hair type, intelligence, bone density, gestation periods, fat distribution, age of development onset, disease rates, etc…Scientists can even identify the race of an individual by looking at the bacteria in their mouth, or a skeleton. There are drugs like Bidil, which is a heart medication for African black people, only (some conventional medications do not work as well on the Negro race). Racial differences are so real that there are race-specific diagnostic tests that hospitals must perform, too, and an MD could be sued for malpractice if he or she were to pretend that race was just a “Social construct,” as so many would have us believe.

This is reality and Science. To claim otherwise is the hijacking of science for the zealotry of politics, which is where the notion that race is imaginary comes from. That is a Political concept not a scientific one. Nicholas Wade, the science writer for the NY Times spends a lot of time on this politicizing of Science (especially race-related science) in his book--A Troublesome Inheritance.


----------



## IM2

mga138 said:


> That is* Not* an ad hominem attack. That is a reference to studies that show self-control is heritable. Also, psychologists have found that Blacks have the lowest impulse control and an inability to defer gratification for some future benefit…this amounts to a “smash-and-grab,” mentality that influences rates of violent crime, school drop-out rates and academic failure, illegitimate pregnancy, and more. Now, I’ve asked you to follow some structure here, so by that means we have a better discussion, and you keep failing at that. I was just pointing out how that is in line with what I have read—so that is not an ad hominem.
> 
> Your photos are not evidence. What does posting photos of Jesse Owens and Hitler, or random headlines prove? It hinders communication. You can post  a hundred headlines and photos of White people being arrested for violent crimes , but that doesn’t change the crime rates. It doesn’t change the fact that Blacks murder people at over 10 times the rate that other groups of people do. So, what good are photos at that point.
> 
> I’m starting to suspect that you aren’t reading my replies.
> 
> I have already addressed the issue that there are several subgroups within each broad racial category and mentioned several of the White Subgroups---Nordic, Alpine, Mediterranean, Baltic. And how White people are mostly a combination of one of those racial subgroups. I also cited the minuscule Pygmy from the Congo Basin and the tall Maasai from Kenya as 2 examples of Black Subgroups.
> 
> 
> Aside from that the fact that the various races have different ancestors, I have already explained how there is a 15 percent genetic difference between the various races.
> 
> I have also already said that there are racial differences in hormone levels, brain size, eye size, hair type, intelligence, bone density, gestation periods, fat distribution, age of development onset, disease rates, etc…Scientists can even identify the race of an individual by looking at the bacteria in their mouth, or a skeleton. There are drugs like Bidil, which is a heart medication for African black people, only (some conventional medications do not work as well on the Negro race). Racial differences are so real that there are race-specific diagnostic tests that hospitals must perform, too, and an MD could be sued for malpractice if he or she were to pretend that race was just a “Social construct,” as so many would have us believe.
> 
> This is reality and Science. To claim otherwise is the hijacking of science for the zealotry of politics, which is where the notion that race is imaginary comes from. That is a Political concept not a scientific one. Nicholas Wade, the science writer for the NY Times spends a lot of time on this politicizing of Science (especially race-related science) in his book--A Troublesome Inheritance.


Billshit. All your post is bullshit. Samuel Cartwright made up a name for runaway slaves and whites believed that was a real medical condition. Scientific racial studies is a bullshit joke pretending to be science.


----------



## mga138

IM2 said:


> Billshit. All your post is bullshit. Samuel Cartwright made up a name for runaway slaves and whites believed that was a real medical condition. Scientific racial studies is a bullshit joke pretending to be science.


That is NOT an argument against anything I wrote.


----------



## IM2

mga138 said:


> That is NOT an argument against anything I wrote.


And I won't be wasting my time arguing bullshit from an idiot who gets his "science" from American Rennaissance. I am not arguing with you, I am telling you. And I am telling you that you are full of crap. None of your shit is true. There no low impulse control in black people, that's old racist bullshit. Everything you say is wrong and nobody has to waste time on it. If you want to live as a dumbass racist white person that's your choice but don't try pawning off your bullshit when you speak to blacks. Save the racism for your militia meeting saturday.


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138
*I have already addressed the issue that there are several subgroups within each broad racial category and mentioned several of the White Subgroups---Nordic, Alpine, Mediterranean, Baltic. And how White people are mostly a combination of one of those racial subgroups. I also cited the minuscule Pygmy from the Congo Basin and the tall Maasai from Kenya as 2 examples of Black Subgroups*.

I don't like repeating myself but If you are trying to ground racial differences as genetic products of race the very first thing you NEED to do is offer up a genetic or biological definition of race. So you are going to have to do something no one has not done nor has any study

mga138
*That is a reference to studies that show self-control is heritable. Also, psychologists have found that Blacks have the lowest impulse control and an inability to defer gratification for some future benefit*

Psychology is a soft science open to interpretation.

Even when you look at the main people running around trying to prove how stupid black ppl are. What do you see ?

Steve Sailer, journalist/computer salesman.
J. Philippe Rushton, psychologist.
Francis Fukuyama, political economist.
Richard Herrnstein, psychologist (Bell Curve Author)
Charles Murray, political scientist (Bell Curve Author)
Arthur Jensen, psychology professor.
Jared Taylor, Philosophy and economist
Richard Spencer, Studied Arts and history at university
You notice anything strange?

No biologists or anthropologists, much less geneticists in sight. All in the soft sciences. But yet these are the same people that will insist black people have this dumb gene ? And race is biological ?

But guys like you trust these people over biologists and anthropologists, the very people who study these things for a living? That's not to say there is no white supremacists that studied in the hard sciences after all many of the Nazis were doctors.

mga138
*this amounts to a “smash-and-grab,” mentality *

This coming from white supremacist that smashed and grabbed the whole world......_the nerve._

mga138
*That influences rates of violent crime

Black people (As a group) have not done a thing to white people*

That's just you being scared of black men. You have never been attacked by a black man. Nor has anyone you know. Most, if not all the people who have done you harm your in life have been white

_Tell me when I'm lying ?_

*Your fear of black man is part of the system you support.*

After all where do these racialized images of black male strength and toughness come from ?

_Not from black people._

Black men didn’t create and perpetuate the stereotype that it was our group that was big and bad and dangerous. Nor did black men create, the opposite belief: that white men were weak and less likely to defend themselves.

mga138
*School drop-out rates *

This comment assume that whites are completely fair-minded, that they can judge merit of black ppl in a colour-blind way. I do not know of any study that shows them capable of that.

mga138
*and academic failure*

Well If white supremacist provide school kids with profoundly unstandardized educations. I mean whites brag _"By GOD !!! We don't have big government running the schools. By god !! We delineate all that to the local level !! We let them choose their own curriculum. We believe in local control !! We believe in property tax funding of K-12 education !! We don't want big central bad federal government doing educations"_

*Like they do in every country that the USA compares themselves with and beats them on every international test.*

But the USA would rather every village run their own school

So you have a system with profoundly unstandardized schools, profoundly unstandardized financial resources, profoundly unstandardized teaching training, profoundly unstandardized curriculum.

And then you give the kids what ? *A standardized test*






And then ppl act shocked when at the end of an unstandardized process all the kids coming through don't do equally as well and you say to those who didn't do as well _(who will disproportionately be black of low income because who those are ones who are likely to go to the schools without those unequal resources)_ that _"You can't go to that college" "You can't to this uni" "Matter of fact you can't go to any college at all" "You're not that smart"_

mga138
*Illegitimate pregnancy *

The birth rate among unmarried Black women has been dropping since 1992 – meaning that they are acting more responsibly, not less.






The reason the illegitimacy rate goes up is because the birth rate among _married_ Black women has been dropping even faster, something that has been going on since the 1950s. So although single Black women have cut back by 1/3 on children, married African American couples have cut back even further, BY OVER 1/2, on how many children they’re having.

Also an illegitimate birth tells you nothing about whether the mother lives with the father or gets married later, just as a legitimate birth tells you nothing about divorce, separation or incarceration. Single-parent households would be a better measure.

It’s funny to me how they love saying black women are the ones making these out of wedlock babies yet when it comes time to make a show and give out paychecks about babies being born to unwed or teen moms they get white women.

They use it to demonize BW and make BW the poster child for this but if its money involved ? Time to throw BW out.

Also right now Iceland has the highest rates of illegitimacy in the world





Iceland eh ? Not exactly the first place you'd expect to find a large black population, thus blowing the “illegitimate” black birth-rate out of the water. Iceland illegitimacy rate is 63%.

If you look at Europe the same trend is happening their and is reflected in greater numbers among white women.

mga138
*Now, I’ve asked you to follow some structure here, so by that means we have a better discussion, and you keep failing at that. I was just pointing out how that is in line with what I have read—so that is not an ad hominem.*

I'm the one that responding to each and everyone one of your points. So that question needs to be aimed at yourself.

mga138
*I have also already said that there are racial differences in hormone levels, brain size, eye size, hair type, intelligence, bone density, gestation periods, fat distribution, age of development onset, disease rates*

You're just repeating what you have already wrote. I read it clearly the first time and my point is the same as last time. If you are trying to ground hormone levels, brain size, eye size, hair type, intelligence, bone density, gestation periods, fat distribution, age of development onset, disease rates as a genetic product of race the very first thing you NEED to do is offer up a genetic or biological definition of race, something no one has not done nor has any study.

mga138
*Scientists can even identify the race of an individual by looking at the bacteria in their mouth, or a skeleton. There are drugs like Bidil, which is a heart medication for African black people, only (some conventional medications do not work as well on the Negro race). *

Again. You are just repeating what you have already wrote. I'm reading what you're writing. I'm reading it.

*I'm just disagreeing with you. Do you understand ?*

You are AGAIN making the mistake that physiological differences are markers for genetic-based differences, except that they AREN’T. Physiology is malleable, as in partially affected by the environment. Yet I will admit that physiology is affected by genes as well, but it still has nothing to do with a population/individual’s potential.

mga138
*Racial differences are so real that there are race-specific diagnostic tests that hospitals must perform, too, and an MD could be sued for malpractice if he or she were to pretend that race was just a “Social construct,” as so many would have us believe*.

I have never said that race is a social construct. Yes there ARE observable differences between people. It’s real that most human beings have hair that grows downward, but some human hair grows grows in curls sideways and upward.

Some humans have digestive systems that makes them unable to metabolize cow’s milk. Others are more prone to skin cancer, and so on and on.

But as much as those examples of genetic diversity are self-evident and SOMETIMES correlate to places and “racial” divisions, the *distribution *of specific genes is not the same as *the existence of a race *— and something that can consistently, accurately identify individuals or populations.

Those 2 things are different, but they get confused with each other.

It’s like saying all brown-eyed people form one race and all blue-eyed people form another. Just because eye colour is one observable similarity or difference, that doesn’t make the individuals and populations that have the characteristic, and 2 clearly defined “races”. Human beings just didn’t develop in such isolated ways…

mga138
*This is reality and Science. To claim otherwise is the hijacking of science for the zealotry of politics, which is where the notion that race is imaginary comes from. That is a Political concept not a scientific one. Nicholas Wade, the science writer for the NY Times spends a lot of time on this politicizing of Science (especially race-related science) in his book--A Troublesome Inheritance.*

I've never heard of Nicholas Wade.

If you think science can settle moral questions, then you need only look at the different scientific opinions over something like climate change / global warming or what were long considered settled matters (like evolution) to see how there is no one scientific opinion on any moral issue

You get science backwards.

The big difference between science and your pseudoscience lies not in what you say or how true it is (_after all, science is not always right and pseudoscience can be right by accident_) but in how they grow and change as a body of knowledge.

Science is what your science teacher at school said it was:

1. Gather facts.
2. Come up with a hypothesis to make sense of them.
3. Test the hypothesis.

The important thing is that the hypothesis can be tested and can fail. That gives science a way to root out its own errors.

Pseudoscience is the opposite.

1. Come up with the desired conclusion.
2. Gather facts that support the conclusion.
3. Find excuses for the facts that do not it

True science would find surprises, it would challenge old ideas, it would deepen our understanding.

White supremacists do none of that. They just puts a fresh coat of paint on what was said 300 years ago about black people.

Black people according to :

Thomas Jefferson in 1787: Less intelligence, more sex drive, more likely to break the law, poor self-control.
White supremacists in 2021 :Less intelligence, more sex drive, more likely to break the law, less self-control.


----------



## Juicin

IM2 said:


> Billshit. All your post is bullshit. Samuel Cartwright made up a name for runaway slaves and whites believed that was a real medical condition. Scientific racial studies is a bullshit joke pretending to be science.



we don't call them racial studies anymore...

They just replaced the word population with race

And yes the study of said difference is obviously legitimate....? Black Americans do not line up with any "race". You're 1/4 white on average.

Not to mention you no dbout believe in all sorts of pseudo science from black academics (giggles)


----------



## mga138

Calling something "BULLSHIT," is not an argument against it, neither is calling something "racist." Those are the avoidances of an argument, and that does nothing to disprove anything I wrote, nor does it make a case for your side. WORTHLESS.  At least the other guy here is trying to have a conversation, and that deserves a lot more respect than what you are doing.


IM2 said:


> And I won't be wasting my time arguing bullshit from an idiot who gets his "science" from American Rennaissance. I am not arguing with you, I am telling you. And I am telling you that you are full of crap. None of your shit is true. There no low impulse control in black people, that's old racist bullshit. Everything you say is wrong and nobody has to waste time on it. If you want to live as a dumbass racist white person that's your choice but don't try pawning off your bullshit when you speak to blacks. Save the racism for your militia meeting saturday


----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


> mga138
> *I have already addressed the issue that there are several subgroups within each broad racial category and mentioned several of the White Subgroups---Nordic, Alpine, Mediterranean, Baltic. And how White people are mostly a combination of one of those racial subgroups. I also cited the minuscule Pygmy from the Congo Basin and the tall Maasai from Kenya as 2 examples of Black Subgroups*.
> 
> I don't like repeating myself but If you are trying to ground racial differences as genetic products of race the very first thing you NEED to do is offer up a genetic or biological definition of race. So you are going to have to do something no one has not done nor has any study
> 
> mga138
> *That is a reference to studies that show self-control is heritable. Also, psychologists have found that Blacks have the lowest impulse control and an inability to defer gratification for some future benefit*
> 
> Psychology is a soft science open to interpretation.
> 
> Even when you look at the main people running around trying to prove how stupid black ppl are. What do you see ?
> 
> Steve Sailer, journalist/computer salesman.
> J. Philippe Rushton, psychologist.
> Francis Fukuyama, political economist.
> Richard Herrnstein, psychologist (Bell Curve Author)
> Charles Murray, political scientist (Bell Curve Author)
> Arthur Jensen, psychology professor.
> Jared Taylor, Philosophy and economist
> Richard Spencer, Studied Arts and history at university
> You notice anything strange?
> 
> No biologists or anthropologists, much less geneticists in sight. All in the soft sciences. But yet these are the same people that will insist black people have this dumb gene ? And race is biological ?
> 
> But guys like you trust these people over biologists and anthropologists, the very people who study these things for a living? That's not to say there is no white supremacists that studied in the hard sciences after all many of the Nazis were doctors.
> 
> mga138
> *this amounts to a “smash-and-grab,” mentality *
> 
> This coming from white supremacist that smashed and grabbed the whole world......_the nerve._
> 
> mga138
> *That influences rates of violent crime
> 
> Black people (As a group) have not done a thing to white people*
> 
> That's just you being scared of black men. You have never been attacked by a black man. Nor has anyone you know. Most, if not all the people who have done you harm your in life have been white
> 
> _Tell me when I'm lying ?_
> 
> *Your fear of black man is part of the system you support.*
> 
> After all where do these racialized images of black male strength and toughness come from ?
> 
> _Not from black people._
> 
> Black men didn’t create and perpetuate the stereotype that it was our group that was big and bad and dangerous. Nor did black men create, the opposite belief: that white men were weak and less likely to defend themselves.
> 
> mga138
> *School drop-out rates *
> 
> This comment assume that whites are completely fair-minded, that they can judge merit of black ppl in a colour-blind way. I do not know of any study that shows them capable of that.
> 
> mga138
> *and academic failure*
> 
> Well If white supremacist provide school kids with profoundly unstandardized educations. I mean whites brag _"By GOD !!! We don't have big government running the schools. By god !! We delineate all that to the local level !! We let them choose their own curriculum. We believe in local control !! We believe in property tax funding of K-12 education !! We don't want big central bad federal government doing educations"_
> 
> *Like they do in every country that the USA compares themselves with and beats them on every international test.*
> 
> But the USA would rather every village run their own school
> 
> So you have a system with profoundly unstandardized schools, profoundly unstandardized financial resources, profoundly unstandardized teaching training, profoundly unstandardized curriculum.
> 
> And then you give the kids what ? *A standardized test*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then ppl act shocked when at the end of an unstandardized process all the kids coming through don't do equally as well and you say to those who didn't do as well _(who will disproportionately be black of low income because who those are ones who are likely to go to the schools without those unequal resources)_ that _"You can't go to that college" "You can't to this uni" "Matter of fact you can't go to any college at all" "You're not that smart"_
> 
> mga138
> *Illegitimate pregnancy *
> 
> The birth rate among unmarried Black women has been dropping since 1992 – meaning that they are acting more responsibly, not less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason the illegitimacy rate goes up is because the birth rate among _married_ Black women has been dropping even faster, something that has been going on since the 1950s. So although single Black women have cut back by 1/3 on children, married African American couples have cut back even further, BY OVER 1/2, on how many children they’re having.
> 
> Also an illegitimate birth tells you nothing about whether the mother lives with the father or gets married later, just as a legitimate birth tells you nothing about divorce, separation or incarceration. Single-parent households would be a better measure.
> 
> It’s funny to me how they love saying black women are the ones making these out of wedlock babies yet when it comes time to make a show and give out paychecks about babies being born to unwed or teen moms they get white women.
> 
> They use it to demonize BW and make BW the poster child for this but if its money involved ? Time to throw BW out.
> 
> Also right now Iceland has the highest rates of illegitimacy in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceland eh ? Not exactly the first place you'd expect to find a large black population, thus blowing the “illegitimate” black birth-rate out of the water. Iceland illegitimacy rate is 63%.
> 
> If you look at Europe the same trend is happening their and is reflected in greater numbers among white women.
> 
> mga138
> *Now, I’ve asked you to follow some structure here, so by that means we have a better discussion, and you keep failing at that. I was just pointing out how that is in line with what I have read—so that is not an ad hominem.*
> 
> I'm the one that responding to each and everyone one of your points. So that question needs to be aimed at yourself.
> 
> mga138
> *I have also already said that there are racial differences in hormone levels, brain size, eye size, hair type, intelligence, bone density, gestation periods, fat distribution, age of development onset, disease rates*
> 
> You're just repeating what you have already wrote. I read it clearly the first time and my point is the same as last time. If you are trying to ground hormone levels, brain size, eye size, hair type, intelligence, bone density, gestation periods, fat distribution, age of development onset, disease rates as a genetic product of race the very first thing you NEED to do is offer up a genetic or biological definition of race, something no one has not done nor has any study.
> 
> mga138
> *Scientists can even identify the race of an individual by looking at the bacteria in their mouth, or a skeleton. There are drugs like Bidil, which is a heart medication for African black people, only (some conventional medications do not work as well on the Negro race). *
> 
> Again. You are just repeating what you have already wrote. I'm reading what you're writing. I'm reading it.
> 
> *I'm just disagreeing with you. Do you understand ?*
> 
> You are AGAIN making the mistake that physiological differences are markers for genetic-based differences, except that they AREN’T. Physiology is malleable, as in partially affected by the environment. Yet I will admit that physiology is affected by genes as well, but it still has nothing to do with a population/individual’s potential.
> 
> mga138
> *Racial differences are so real that there are race-specific diagnostic tests that hospitals must perform, too, and an MD could be sued for malpractice if he or she were to pretend that race was just a “Social construct,” as so many would have us believe*.
> 
> I have never said that race is a social construct. Yes there ARE observable differences between people. It’s real that most human beings have hair that grows downward, but some human hair grows grows in curls sideways and upward.
> 
> Some humans have digestive systems that makes them unable to metabolize cow’s milk. Others are more prone to skin cancer, and so on and on.
> 
> But as much as those examples of genetic diversity are self-evident and SOMETIMES correlate to places and “racial” divisions, the *distribution *of specific genes is not the same as *the existence of a race *— and something that can consistently, accurately identify individuals or populations.
> 
> Those 2 things are different, but they get confused with each other.
> 
> It’s like saying all brown-eyed people form one race and all blue-eyed people form another. Just because eye colour is one observable similarity or difference, that doesn’t make the individuals and populations that have the characteristic, and 2 clearly defined “races”. Human beings just didn’t develop in such isolated ways…
> 
> mga138
> *This is reality and Science. To claim otherwise is the hijacking of science for the zealotry of politics, which is where the notion that race is imaginary comes from. That is a Political concept not a scientific one. Nicholas Wade, the science writer for the NY Times spends a lot of time on this politicizing of Science (especially race-related science) in his book--A Troublesome Inheritance.*
> 
> I've never heard of Nicholas Wade.
> 
> If you think science can settle moral questions, then you need only look at the different scientific opinions over something like climate change / global warming or what were long considered settled matters (like evolution) to see how there is no one scientific opinion on any moral issue
> 
> You get science backwards.
> 
> The big difference between science and your pseudoscience lies not in what you say or how true it is (_after all, science is not always right and pseudoscience can be right by accident_) but in how they grow and change as a body of knowledge.
> 
> Science is what your science teacher at school said it was:
> 
> 1. Gather facts.
> 2. Come up with a hypothesis to make sense of them.
> 3. Test the hypothesis.
> 
> The important thing is that the hypothesis can be tested and can fail. That gives science a way to root out its own errors.
> 
> Pseudoscience is the opposite.
> 
> 1. Come up with the desired conclusion.
> 2. Gather facts that support the conclusion.
> 3. Find excuses for the facts that do not it
> 
> True science would find surprises, it would challenge old ideas, it would deepen our understanding.
> 
> White supremacists do none of that. They just puts a fresh coat of paint on what was said 300 years ago about black people.
> 
> Black people according to :
> 
> Thomas Jefferson in 1787: Less intelligence, more sex drive, more likely to break the law, poor self-control.
> White supremacists in 2021 :Less intelligence, more sex drive, more likely to break the law, less self-control.


I will ask again that you stop using all the annoying and worthless memes, GIFS, graphs and flummery that I asked you not to use because they are hindrances to communication. Perhaps you are trying to hide behind a wall of multimedia nonsense and do not want to rely on your own ideas to make an argument.  Now, please, have some self control and write like a man, rather than act like a copy-paste monkey. Anybody can do that. I can do that too, but that is not conducive to communication. I believe you are intelligent enough to have a discussion in a proper way without all that garbage. I'll wait...
And I'll also repeat....

You keep getting yourself bogged down in nomenclature. Let’s agree that in this context, race refers to a subgroup of human. Are you trying to claim that there aren’t different races of people who hail from different parts of the globe, with different origins and ancestors, who were each subjected to different evolutionary pressures, which modified their genetical makeup?

 It is an unalterable fact that there is about a 15 percent genetic difference between the races! How many times do I need to say that, and how long with you ignore that?

Are you claiming that isn't true?

Due to those differences, we have different genetic expressions, and I gave you a long list of differences including brain size, bacteria, hormone levels, and all the rest. No matter how many times you claim these differences aren’t real, and no matter how many politicized documents you try to cite, it doesn’t erase these biological facts.

Are you claiming the differences between a German Shepard and a beagle are just sociological optical illusions, or not?!
Just because people can breed and make hybrids doesn’t mean that they don’t come from distinct groups of people. Just because the color purple is a mixture of Blue and red doesn’t not mean that the primary colors—blue and red are optical illusions.


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138
*There are drugs like Bidil, which is a heart medication for African black people, only (some conventional medications do not work as well on the Negro race). Racial differences are so real that there are race-specific diagnostic tests that hospitals must perform, too, and an MD could be sued for malpractice if he or she were to pretend that race was just a “Social construct,” as so many would have us believe*.

Since when have the medical industry (as a whole) been concerned about the health of black people ?


They just had a white supremacists doctor who was working in the bronx





*Look at how white supremacists stay on code.*

Like all he ever did was say a few hurtful words. This white supremacist who was working in the Bronx more than likely killed at the very least a dozen black people easy.

And he came with the usual lying white nonsense.







The usual lying bullshit.

He needs to helped into oncoming traffic

Racism in medicine is one of the worst. White supremacists use medicine as a way to commit genocide on black people and then keep it under the radar.

*Having a white supremacist in an all black community is no accident.*

Everything under the structure of white supremacy is deliberate. Even white people are speaking about the way they're offing black people in hospitals

Even white nurses are admitting this.


Another white supremacist working in the emergency room






You people are something else to accuse black people of anything. Imagine how this guy would be like when a black person is on the emergency table ?

*Game over.*

Plenty of hospitals that if black ppl go in ? You might not come out.

Centinela Inglewood - You might get killed in the waiting area.
Mount Vernon/Montefiore Hospital will us.
Boadlawns Medical Center in Des Moines Iowa
Hillcrest in Tulsa Oklahoma.
ST. Francis hospital in Hartford, Ct - Known since the 60's to kill black mothers & take the babies
Saint Agnes hospital in Bmore.
Or any of these hospitals that post pics of happy whites families on their billboards, and webpages ? Blk ppl better not go in especially if they don’t have insurance

So given all that you really think white people are gonna create a drug like bildil to help blk ppl ?

I'm very cautious about any medication from non black doctors or any doctor. Even when I looked into the history of bidil I found it was very controversial and it was created by this white man

Dr Jay Cohn






He took two drugs that were no longer under patent, put them together and patented them as a heart medicine not just for Blacks but for anyone.

The FDA (Food and Drug Administration ) refused to approve it. They said it did not make much of a difference.

But Cohn said it helped black people because he said blacks were more likely to die from heart failure and that heart failure was genetic amongst blk ppl  (_A claim later turned out to be false_)

Blacks are more likely to be overweight, under stress (_partly due to racism_), eat high-fat foods, get rat diseases all things that can drive heart failure, none of them genetic. Blacks are less likely to have good health insurance. Also not genetic.

But anyway he applied for a new patent : The same drug only this time meant for Blacks.

So in 2003 FDA went forward with trials,

They signed up about a thousand Blacks but non-Blacks were not part of the trial.

_Very convenient_

But then the drug got the green light in 2005 but the patent for general-use BiDil would run out in 2007 while that for Blacks was good till 2020.

BiDil was not designed for Blacks. The Black thing was just something Cohn used to get FDA approval and it's not used any more.

Wonder Why ? Not killing enough blacks me thinks


----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


> mga138
> *There are drugs like Bidil, which is a heart medication for African black people, only (some conventional medications do not work as well on the Negro race). Racial differences are so real that there are race-specific diagnostic tests that hospitals must perform, too, and an MD could be sued for malpractice if he or she were to pretend that race was just a “Social construct,” as so many would have us believe*.
> 
> Since when have the medical industry (as a whole) been concerned about the health of black people ?
> 
> 
> They just had a white supremacists doctor who was working in the bronx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Look at how white people stay on code.*
> 
> Like all he ever did was say a few hurtful words. This white man (Who is Jewish) who was working in the Bronx more than likely killed at the very least a dozen black people easy.
> 
> And he came with the usual lying white nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The usual lying bullshit.
> 
> He needs to helped into oncoming traffic
> 
> Racism in medicine is one of the worst. White supremacists use medicine as a way to commit genocide on black people and then keep it under the radar.
> 
> *Having a white supremacist in an all black community is no accident.*
> 
> Everything under the structure of white supremacy is deliberate. Even white people are speaking about the way they're offing black people in hospitals
> 
> 
> Another white supremacist working in the emergency room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You people are something else to accuse black people of anything. Imagine how this guy would be like when a black person is on the emergency table ?
> 
> Game over.
> 
> Plenty of hospitals that if black ppl go in ? You might not come out.
> 
> Centinela Inglewood - You might get killed in the waiting area.
> Mount Vernon/Montefiore Hospital will us.
> Boadlawns Medical Center in Des Moines Iowa
> Hillcrest in Tulsa Oklahoma.
> ST. Francis hospital in Hartford, Ct - Known since the 60's to kill black mothers & take the babies
> Saint Agnes hospital in Bmore.
> 
> All these hospitals that post pics of happy whites families on their billboards, and webpages ? You better not go in especially we don’t have insurance
> 
> So given all that you really think white people are gonna create a drug like bildil to help blk ppl ?
> 
> I'm very cautious about any medication from non black doctors. Even when I looked into the history of bidil I found it was very controversial and it was I found was created by  this white man
> 
> Dr Jay Cohn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He took two drugs that were no longer under patent put them together and patented them as a heart medicine not just for Blacks but for anyone.
> 
> The FDA (Food and Drug Administration ) refused to approve it. They said it did not make much of a difference.
> 
> But Cohn said it helped black people because he said blacks were more likely to die from heart attack and it was genetic (A claims later turned out to be false.)
> 
> Blacks are more likely to be overweight, under stress (partly due to racism), eat high-fat foods, get rat diseases all things that can drive heart failure, none of them genetic. Blacks are less likely to have good health insurance. Also not genetic.
> 
> But anyway he applied for a new patent : The same drug only this time meant for Blacks.
> 
> So in 2003 FDA went forward with trials,
> 
> They signed up about a thousand Blacks but non-Blacks were not part of the trial. But then the drug got the green light in 2005 but the patent for general-use BiDil would run out in 2007 while that for Blacks was good till 2020.
> 
> BiDil was not designed for Blacks. The Black thing was just something Cohn used to get FDA approval and as it's not used any more.
> 
> Why ?


I do want to take umbrage in a separate message with a few things you wrote.

First, you keep claiming that a Negro with Albinism is considered White. By WHOM? Which geneticist has ever claimed that an Albino’s disorder changes their biological race? On a separate note, I have met many mangled and deformed Negro Albinos from African countries at a neighbor’s fundraising events, because the Blacks there view them as demons and cut their limbs off (and often murder them) because they believe they hold special magical powers.

Secondly, you try to discredit people who are top experts in their fields. That isn’t an argument against anything they wrote.

Charles Murray and Herrnstein, Rushton, Jenson, etc..are all experts who have decades working in the field of intelligence, racial differences, and human behavioral science. Some of them have founded institutes, and some have written or conducted their own researched which was publish decades ago and continue to. And BTW, you forget about James Watson, who is the greatest living scientist of our time, who discovered. and mapped the human genome (before the communists tried to influence science, as Nicholas Wade from the NY Times discussed)

Dr. Watson, said he was “inherently gloomy about the prospect of Africa” because “all our social policies are based on their intelligence being the same as ours, whereas all the testing says, not really.” And when he had the chance to apologize for that statement, after losing his Noble Prize for the supposed offensive statement, he said. “No,’’ “Not at all. and “there’s a difference on the average between blacks and whites on I.Q. tests. I would say the difference is, it’s genetic.’’ “the difference between blacks and whites’’ “It’s awful, just like it’s awful for schizophrenics,’’ the difference exists, we have to ask ourselves, how can we try and make it better?”
And that is the most famous, Noble-prize winning geneticist of our time....but you will likely call him a "White Supremist," which you think is your easy way of dismissing anything you wish wasn't true. That's not an argument



Additionally, you keep claiming I said that Blacks are superior athletes. I ever said that, since White people have more brute strength and are better swimmers (which is why those events are mostly White. I said that Blacks from very specific Tribes excel at sprinting and long-distance events and there are evolutionarily/biological reasons for that, as well.

PS: On the Olympics in the 30s, Nazi Germany won more medals than any other country that year. So, I would think that would support their “Master race,” sentiments than somehow discredit them.  And Jesse Owens said that it was a lie that Hitler spurned him.


----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


> mga138
> *There are drugs like Bidil, which is a heart medication for African black people, only (some conventional medications do not work as well on the Negro race). Racial differences are so real that there are race-specific diagnostic tests that hospitals must perform, too, and an MD could be sued for malpractice if he or she were to pretend that race was just a “Social construct,” as so many would have us believe*.
> 
> Since when have the medical industry (as a whole) been concerned about the health of black people ?
> 
> 
> They just had a white supremacists doctor who was working in the bronx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Look at how white supremacists stay on code.*
> 
> Like all he ever did was say a few hurtful words. This white supremacist who was working in the Bronx more than likely killed at the very least a dozen black people easy.
> 
> And he came with the usual lying white nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The usual lying bullshit.
> 
> He needs to helped into oncoming traffic
> 
> Racism in medicine is one of the worst. White supremacists use medicine as a way to commit genocide on black people and then keep it under the radar.
> 
> *Having a white supremacist in an all black community is no accident.*
> 
> Everything under the structure of white supremacy is deliberate. Even white people are speaking about the way they're offing black people in hospitals
> 
> Even white nurses are admitting this.
> 
> 
> Another white supremacist working in the emergency room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You people are something else to accuse black people of anything. Imagine how this guy would be like when a black person is on the emergency table ?
> 
> *Game over.*
> 
> Plenty of hospitals that if black ppl go in ? You might not come out.
> 
> Centinela Inglewood - You might get killed in the waiting area.
> Mount Vernon/Montefiore Hospital will us.
> Boadlawns Medical Center in Des Moines Iowa
> Hillcrest in Tulsa Oklahoma.
> ST. Francis hospital in Hartford, Ct - Known since the 60's to kill black mothers & take the babies
> Saint Agnes hospital in Bmore.
> Or any of these hospitals that post pics of happy whites families on their billboards, and webpages ? Blk ppl better not go in especially if they don’t have insurance
> 
> So given all that you really think white people are gonna create a drug like bildil to help blk ppl ?
> 
> I'm very cautious about any medication from non black doctors or any doctor. Even when I looked into the history of bidil I found it was very controversial and it was created by this white man
> 
> Dr Jay Cohn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He took two drugs that were no longer under patent, put them together and patented them as a heart medicine not just for Blacks but for anyone.
> 
> The FDA (Food and Drug Administration ) refused to approve it. They said it did not make much of a difference.
> 
> But Cohn said it helped black people because he said blacks were more likely to die from heart failure and that heart failure was genetic amongst blk ppl  (_A claim later turned out to be false_)
> 
> Blacks are more likely to be overweight, under stress (_partly due to racism_), eat high-fat foods, get rat diseases all things that can drive heart failure, none of them genetic. Blacks are less likely to have good health insurance. Also not genetic.
> 
> But anyway he applied for a new patent : The same drug only this time meant for Blacks.
> 
> So in 2003 FDA went forward with trials,
> 
> They signed up about a thousand Blacks but non-Blacks were not part of the trial.
> 
> _Very convenient_
> 
> But then the drug got the green light in 2005 but the patent for general-use BiDil would run out in 2007 while that for Blacks was good till 2020.
> 
> BiDil was not designed for Blacks. The Black thing was just something Cohn used to get FDA approval and it's not used any more.
> 
> Wonder Why ? Not killing enough blacks me thinks


"I'm very cautious about any medication from non black doctors or any doctor. Even when I looked into the history of bidil I found it was very controversial and it was created by this white man

Dr Jay Cohn"

Ahhh...Dr Jay Cohn is NOT White. He is Jewish and they consider themselves a distinct group of people. You cannot seem to understand that race is far more than skin tone, between confusing Jews for Europeans, and Albino Negros for Whites. And it's funny that you claim to be cautious about accepting medicine from non-Blacks, since that is the vast majority of the medical industry, pharmacology industry, diagnostic testing, and therapies. Additionally, Whites are far more scrutinized than Blacks and Hispanics are when entering into Medical schools. Blacks can become doctors with much lower GPAs and lower MCAT scores than white doctors can. So, anybody with any sense of self preservation would do best to avoid Black Doctors at all costs; that's what I do.


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138
*Blacks can become doctors with much lower GPAs and lower MCAT scores than white doctors can. So, anybody with any sense of self preservation would do best to avoid Black Doctors at all costs; that's what I do*.

OK. Name the college or university were they lower the bar for black people ?

I don't like cut and paste but your talking points are ones I've heard a million times. In fact some other white supremacist on USMB (James Price) who I was in a debate with came with pretty much the same point you are asking the old "_colleges and university are forced to lower the bar to let blk ppl in because black people are so dumb_".

This was this guy called Vijay Chokalingam






He's Mindy Kalling’s brother. That’s Mindy Kaling the actress who starred in the the Mindy Project






He (_Vijay Chokalingam_) wrote a book about how he pretended to be a black man to get into uni’s with the same score that he could not get into as Asian man to prove that this system is racist to Asians and whites and biased to black.

He shaved the hair of his head off and applied as a black man






He had a 3.1 GPA and MCAT score of 31Q.

He submitted applications to medical school and an essay to 26 top and middle-tier medical schools around the country named “Jojo Chokalingam”

He claims he was admitted to St. Louis University School of Medicine.

This is ranked #57th in the country and that was evidence of “less stringent” standards for black applicants.

What he did not say was that he was rejected from most of the medical schools he applied to:

Columbia University,
Cornell University
George Washington University
Mount Sinai
University of Nebraska
Nobay
University of Pittsburgh
University of Rochester
University of Pennsylvania
Washington University
University of Wisconsin
Yale University
Case Western.
He withdrew his application from quite a few schools when he realized that those rejections would go against his agenda those included Vanderbilt University and Harvard University and a few others.

But he made a *BIG DEAL* that he received an invitation to apply from other schools based on his MCAT score (mostly lower-tier schools such as Ohio University) without noting that he received those letters for no other reason than his MCAT score actually was within the range acceptable to these schools.

This clown (as a black man) was rejected from 93% of schools he applied to but he wanted everyone to focus on the fact that he was accepted into a single medical school.


----------



## DGS49

Professional licensing exams are saving a lot of people from very, very bad outcomes, whether it is in medicine, law, architecture, engineering, accounting, or what have you.  They are the last wall of defense against Woke-ism ruining the professions through lowered standards.  Perhaps there should be Black professionals whose client base is restricted to people of color.  One fine correspondent above says that he wouldn't take a drug geared to Black folks unless it was developed by a Black person.  Good luck with that.

"Name the college or university were they lower the bar for black people ?"  How much time do you have?  Harvard?  Princeton?  Yale?  Naaaaaah.  They wouldn't lower the bar for BIPOC's!


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138
*Dr Jay Cohn is NOT White. He is Jewish and they consider themselves a distinct group of people. You cannot seem to understand that race is far more than skin tone, between confusing Jews for Europeans, and Albino Negros for Whites.*

I don't care about the little groups you want to put whites in. They're just white.

*You think Dr Jay Cohn doesn't tick white when he fills out forms ?*

Harrison Ford is Jewish

You trying tell me Indiana Jones isn't white ?






Get down with your black self Indi !! lol

Jewish Scarlett Johannsen ?






What about Jewish William Shatner ?






He's not white either ?

Shatner would not been Captain Kirk if he wasn't white. Harrison Ford wouldn't have been Indiana Jones if he wasn't white.

Albert Einstein, Mark Zuckerberg you can go down the line they see themselves as whites. Hell some of the leaders of the American Nazi Party like Dan Burros and Frank Collin were Jewish

A whole community of white Jewish people in Brooklyn had a meeting to share their fears about a new charter school in their area that will have predomenantly Black students.







Judy Mozes wife of the Israeli Interior Minister got on twitter to share a racist joke













And the irony is

*Black American soldiers helped to free the jews when they were getting wiped out by Hitler and his boys*










When people discuss WW2 and the holocaust in Europe. They leave out that Black American soldiers in the front lines in WW2 defeating the Nazis and liberating people from concentration cam[s












And Jewish people in Israel get millions each day from the USA and they use that to shit on kill oppress the darker skinned palestinians


Israel is supposed to be the mecca for Jewish people and any Jewish person can and is welcomed there well as long as your not blk.


The same dog that bites black people in the USA is the same dog that bites black people in Israel.

Jewish people are white because they appear white. People look at them, presume their whiteness and treat them accordingly. So the assumptions of competence, law-abidingness, credit-worthiness, and general intelligence (_None of which blk people can assume others will presume about us_) would be given

Whiteness is given by the society based on what people presume you to be. And that presumption has nothing to do with genotype but rather, everything to do with phenotype, which is to say the way certain genes are expressed outwardly, as with skin pigmentation, and a handful of other characteristics, which are controlled by about six genes out of 30,000 in the overall human genome.


----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


> mga138
> *Blacks can become doctors with much lower GPAs and lower MCAT scores than white doctors can. So, anybody with any sense of self preservation would do best to avoid Black Doctors at all costs; that's what I do*.
> 
> OK. Name the college or university were they lower the bar for black people ?
> 
> I don't like cut and paste but your talking points are ones I've heard a million times. In fact some other white supremacist on USMB (James Price) who I was in a debate with came with pretty much the same point you are asking the old "_colleges and university are forced to lower the bar to let blk ppl in because black people are so dumb_".
> 
> This was this guy called Vijay Chokalingam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's Mindy Kalling’s brother. That’s Mindy Kaling the actress who starred in the the Mindy Project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He (_Vijay Chokalingam_) wrote a book about how he pretended to be a black man to get into uni’s with the same score that he could not get into as Asian man to prove that this system is racist to Asians and whites and biased to black.
> 
> He shaved the hair of his head off and applied as a black man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had a 3.1 GPA and MCAT score of 31Q.
> 
> He submitted applications to medical school and an essay to 26 top and middle-tier medical schools around the country named “Jojo Chokalingam”
> 
> He claims he was admitted to St. Louis University School of Medicine.
> 
> This is ranked #57th in the country and that was evidence of “less stringent” standards for black applicants.
> 
> What he did not say was that he was rejected from most of the medical schools he applied to:
> 
> Columbia University,
> Cornell University
> George Washington University
> Mount Sinai
> University of Nebraska
> Nobay
> University of Pittsburgh
> University of Rochester
> University of Pennsylvania
> Washington University
> University of Wisconsin
> Yale University
> Case Western.
> He withdrew his application from quite a few schools when he realized that those rejections would go against his agenda those included Vanderbilt University and Harvard University and a few others.
> 
> But he made a *BIG DEAL* that he received an invitation to apply from other schools based on his MCAT score (mostly lower-tier schools such as Ohio University) without noting that he received those letters for no other reason than his MCAT score actually was within the range acceptable to these schools.
> 
> This clown (as a black man) was rejected from 93% of schools he applied to but he wanted everyone to focus on the fact that he was accepted into a single medical school.



Why go by the experiment of one man when nation numbers are available?

How Identity Politics Is Harming the Sciences

"Medical school administrators urge admissions committees to overlook the Medical College Admission Test (MCAT) scores of black and Hispanic student applicants and employ “holistic review” in order to engineer a diverse class. The result is a vast gap in entering qualifications. From 2013 to 2016, medical schools nationally admitted 57 percent of black applicants with a low MCAT of 24 to 26, but only 8 percent of whites and 6 percent of Asians with those same low scores"


And in the new book by Charles Murray called--Facing Reality, He says that there is indeed systemic racist in the US, and it works IN FAVOR of non-Whites. "Blacks are _overrepresented _in high-level jobs] when race differences in cognitive ability and job performance are taken into account. Africans and Latins get through the educational pipeline with preferential treatment in admissions to colleges and the professional programs. Their mean IQs and occupations across the range from unskilled to those requiring advanced degrees are substantially lower than the mean IQs for Europeans in the same occupations.
College does not winnow out less capable blacks and Hispanics to the extent it does whites. “Underrepresented” minorities are shepherded through to graduation with inflated grades in undemanding majors.
College does not winnow out less capable blacks and Hispanics to the extent it does whites. “Underrepresented” minorities are shepherded through to graduation with inflated grades in undemanding majors.

And to that end, he even shows teh consequences of this sort of racism against qualified people. Black attorneys are twice as likely to have complains lodged against them as White Lawyers are. And Black doctors are nearly twice as likely to have complains against them, and be subjected to investigations as white doctors.


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138 
*Whites are far more scrutinized than Blacks and Hispanics are when entering into Medical schools.*

I'm not Hispanic. I'm a black man. Most Hispanic are just as white supremacist as you. It's World against black people. There is no black and Hispanic unity. So don't EVER put blacks and Hispanic in the same sentence and if I'm lying go and look at how they treat the black Hispanic in South America.

But you think whites are more scrutinized ?

Really ? So how do you explain the recent scandal were affluent white and non black individuals, including television actors, corporate executives and bankers bribed and frauded their way to get admission for their children into America's most prestigious universities ?
.
Why do you have the go the University of Michigan (And many uni's in America) giving out 16 points to kids from certain lily-white Upper Peninsulas ?

And 4 points for children of overwhelmingly white alumni ?

And 10 points for students who went to the state’s “top” schools ?

And 8 points for those who took a full slate of Advanced Placement classes in high schools (which classes are far less available in schools serving students blk students)

People say blacks should "work hard and stop looking for handouts" but when blacks achieve they are chomping at the bits to find reasons why blacks don’t deserve to sit at the table ?

Which is it ?

They are letting dumb-ass white students in there all day because of their fathers or uncles. Most blacks applying could run circles around them academically but they would never ever be admitted.

College admissions is nothing but game.

They can and do say anything to black students "_your application was late_" “_it got lost_” "_We don’t like your essay_"............. *ANYTHING*.

Our black self is not getting in - No matter what.

They reserve over 60% of seats for white students at most schools, graduate and undergraduate and then about 10-20% for asians and Indians.

If lame crying white ass can't wiggle in one of them places that's on you.

*We are taking no one's spots trust me.*

You have a legacy and being a legacy only works if you have a trust fund and your parents have been donating a good % of their annual salary to the school or your dad holds political office or your parents are fortune 500 CEOs, COOs, CFOs or CAOs.

Anyone else, it's still a crap shot.

It might get your resume an extra 5 second glance but if they see average jobs and medium income zip-code on your application, you can forget about it.

Blaming the handful of black people that get in is ridiculous. More Black Americans are becoming doctors (despite the obstacles set for black people) and non-blacks hate to see a black person who is superior to them in anything and become bitter and jealous.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> *... ...*. It's World against black people. ....


Poor Me Paulie's entire sense of self hinges on believing this impotent bullshit.


----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


> Jewish people are white because they appear white.


Now you are getting really absurd. Again, you are going back to the notion that negro Albinos must be white because their skin is artificially devoid of any pigmentation. Harrison Ford is half Jewish--Scarlett Johansson is Half Jewish. Ashkenazi Jews are about 60 percent Middle Eastern and about 40 percent European.
Sammy Davis JR was Jewish, too. Does that mean he became white when he converted?

Would you claim that Iranians are white, too? They have much lighter skin than many Greeks and Italians (my grandfather included). Was Bin Laden White? You really seem to struggle with the fact that coloring is just a superficial aspect of race.

And the Jews have been the enemy (according to them) of White Europeans for thousands of years. Who do you think is behind this weaponized migration into the Western world? Who do you think brought us to war in the Middle East 20 years ago? Trump acted more like the President of Israel then the US. Who funds BLM and Antifa? JEWS!

Not ALL Jews, of course and there have been many good, honorable, and productive people in our society who were Jewish, but the Jewish community, Zionist organizations, and Jewish lobby groups have been very problematic and have attacked and undermined any White, culturally bonding institutions we have; and they have attacked Christianity, which was formerly source of commonality across races and ethnic groups.  I have a Jewish Girlfriend, BTW, and we would Not be able to be married in Israel. They would discriminate against me in that case. So, don't look to me to defend them.


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138 said:


> Why go by the experiment of one man when nation numbers are available?
> 
> How Identity Politics Is Harming the Sciences
> 
> "Medical school administrators urge admissions committees to overlook the Medical College Admission Test (MCAT) scores of black and Hispanic student applicants and employ “holistic review” in order to engineer a diverse class. The result is a vast gap in entering qualifications. From 2013 to 2016, medical schools nationally admitted 57 percent of black applicants with a low MCAT of 24 to 26, but only 8 percent of whites and 6 percent of Asians with those same low scores"
> 
> 
> And in the new book by Charles Murray called--Facing Reality, He says that there is indeed systemic racist in the US, and it works IN FAVOR of non-Whites. "Blacks are _overrepresented _in high-level jobs] when race differences in cognitive ability and job performance are taken into account. Africans and Latins get through the educational pipeline with preferential treatment in admissions to colleges and the professional programs. Their mean IQs and occupations across the range from unskilled to those requiring advanced degrees are substantially lower than the mean IQs for Europeans in the same occupations.
> College does not winnow out less capable blacks and Hispanics to the extent it does whites. “Underrepresented” minorities are shepherded through to graduation with inflated grades in undemanding majors.
> College does not winnow out less capable blacks and Hispanics to the extent it does whites. “Underrepresented” minorities are shepherded through to graduation with inflated grades in undemanding majors.
> 
> And to that end, he even shows teh consequences of this sort of racism against qualified people. Black attorneys are twice as likely to have complains lodged against them as White Lawyers are. And Black doctors are nearly twice as likely to have complains against them, and be subjected to investigations as white doctors.View attachment 533805


Blah-Blah-Blah

Asking for stats about race from Charles Murray is like asking Ronald McDonald for stats about vegans. I'm not even gonna read them

Didn't he marry an Asian woman and have two hapa children and this is the author of one of the most-cited white supremacist handbooks.

But I've read the Bell Curve. They debate like you really in that they take the concept of race as a universal given.

*That’s how they can continue being vague about it throughout the book.*

They wrote a book whose central point is the classification of humans by intelligence and IQ differences between races. They assume an innate genetic component in both race and IQ but themselves fail to deliver a universal definition of the groupings they write about.

They're not stupid.

They know very well that the classifications they assume as given are not repeatable and applicable everywhere in the world.

*The last chapter is the main piece though *

That's were they suggests that we might as well stop making progress in finding the factors for all inequalities and accept them as a natural law.

But then, at the same time, they take a nostalgic look backwards to philosophies of centuries gone by were the unwashed masses of dumb sheep were at the mercy of an elite.

An elite who alone have the power to choose when they are generous and when they are punitive. Although the authors are trying so hard....*so*, *SO HARD* to be subtle and preserve the appearance of being unbiased all the way through.

*The last chapter is where they show their true colours and the true purpose of the book.*

Finally, if in an allegedly scientific context authors go through the effort of making apologetic statement after statement and/or adding praising reviews, they annihilate their own credibility.

In no serious scientific publication will you find something like “_So many non-believers were trying to discredit our work because they just don’t understand our “novelty ideas_”


----------



## Unkotare




----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


> They are letting dumb-ass white students in there all day because of their fathers or uncles. Most blacks applying could run circles around them academically but they would never ever be admitted.


Funny, but if that were true, then why are Black failure rates and drop-out rates much higher than whites? Why do they struggle so much more than other students if the other students are getting in unjustly? And why are their performances in the work world much worse than Whites, if White people are being admitted to schools unjustly and if Blacks have to "run Circles" around everybody else to get in?
And why are "the good schools," predominantly White and the "Bad Schools," predominantly Black? Why? Those schools are bad because Blacks go there and their terrible performance and violence affect the schools ratings. However, it is interesting to note that Asian immigrants often go to the same schools that we are told Blacks cannot get properly educated in, and the Asian students are bullied by the Blacks, and often have a language barrier as well. Yet, they do quite well in those, "bad schools," and go on to great success in Colleges and the work world. They do so well, in fact, that schools are starting to discriminate against Asains (in addition to whites) in school admissions.


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138
*Would you claim that Iranians are white, too? They have much lighter skin than many Greeks and Italians (my grandfather included). Was Bin Laden White? You really seem to struggle with the fact that coloring is just a superficial aspect of race.*

Iranians ? Well Dravidians and Arabs are considered Caucasians, not because of skin colour but because of things like face and skull structure.

Look. *All white people are Caucasians but not all Caucasians are white.*

What race is this women ?






In Brazil she would be considered mixed, in South Africa, Coloured. But in America everyone would regard her as black.

Where does “white” ends and “non-white” begins ? it’s more of a continuum with Caucasians being less white as they move closer to the equator.

I guess if there’s anything that defines whites as a distinct racial group, it’s their variety in hair and eye colours combined with white skin.

As you move toward the Mediterranean and eastward, that diversity gradually becomes less prominent until it disappears altogether with Dravidians on the “dark Caucasian” extreme

The original Caucasians are said to have originated in the Caucasus mountains as one group, some of them went north and became lighter and evolved different hair and eye colours. Some went south developed darkin skin from the stronger sun. Within the Caucasian supergroup,

This is also why some people fight over whether Italians are really white. As you move south in Italy, they become swarthy complexioned







You don’t see variety in hair and eye colours.

But northern Italians look more white looking






If they (S.Italians) retained their whiter skin colour and various eye and hair colours like N. Italians, their “whiteness” would not be in question. S. Italians are sort of at the borders of whiteness, like Turks, Lebanese, Greeks, some Persians, etc.

Was the Spanish golfer Seve Ballestros white ?






How many whites exist or “who is white” is just a matter of where you ppl decide to make the cutoff point somewhere between Nordic and Dravidian.

Russians don’t think the immigrants from the Caucasus region are “white”, even though to me they look white. Yet some consider Persian and Lebanese white and even some Aryan Indians.

That’s where idea of race comes into play, namely, defining exactly who in that Caucasian continuum gets to join the white club.

You are getting angry at something whites created. Whites didn't even see themselves as white till the 1500. It was only when race became an excuse for keeping blacks as slaves and taking land from the American Indians, only when society was built on skin colour, that race began to seem part of the “natural” order of things.


----------



## Paul Essien

_Anyway nearly 7pm. Got things to do_


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> .....
> 
> What race is this women ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


Any real heterosexual male would just say she is an attractive woman. You two racist limps are more attracted to each other.


----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


> mga138
> *Would you claim that Iranians are white, too? They have much lighter skin than many Greeks and Italians (my grandfather included). Was Bin Laden White? You really seem to struggle with the fact that coloring is just a superficial aspect of race.*
> 
> Iranians ? Well Dravidians and Arabs are considered Caucasians, not because of skin colour but because of things like face and skull structure.
> 
> Look. *All white people are Caucasians but not all Caucasians are white.*
> 
> What race is this women ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Brazil she would be considered mixed, in South Africa, Coloured. But in America everyone would regard her as black.
> 
> Where does “white” ends and “non-white” begins ? it’s more of a continuum with Caucasians being less white as they move closer to the equator.
> 
> I guess if there’s anything that defines whites as a distinct racial group, it’s their variety in hair and eye colours combined with white skin.
> 
> As you move toward the Mediterranean and eastward, that diversity gradually becomes less prominent until it disappears altogether with Dravidians on the “dark Caucasian” extreme
> 
> The original Caucasians are said to have originated in the Caucasus mountains as one group, some of them went north and became lighter and evolved different hair and eye colours. Some went south developed darkin skin from the stronger sun. Within the Caucasian supergroup,
> 
> This is also why some people fight over whether Italians are really white. As you move south in Italy, they become swarthy complexioned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t see variety in hair and eye colours.
> 
> But northern Italians look more white looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they (S.Italians) retained their whiter skin colour and various eye and hair colours like N. Italians, their “whiteness” would not be in question. S. Italians are sort of at the borders of whiteness, like Turks, Lebanese, Greeks, some Persians, etc.
> 
> Was the Spanish golfer Seve Ballestros white ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many whites exist or “who is white” is just a matter of where you ppl decide to make the cutoff point somewhere between Nordic and Dravidian.
> 
> Russians don’t think the immigrants from the Caucasus region are “white”, even though to me they look white. Yet some consider Persian and Lebanese white and even some Aryan Indians.
> 
> That’s where idea of race comes into play, namely, defining exactly who in that Caucasian continuum gets to join the white club.
> 
> You are getting angry at something whites created. Whites didn't even see themselves as white till the 1500. It was only when race became an excuse for keeping blacks as slaves and taking land from the American Indians, only when society was built on skin colour, that race began to seem part of the “natural” order of things.



As I said before, just because hybrids exists doesn't mean race doesn't. What is the child of a white man and an Asian women? A mixed race person. It is that simple. 
Color charts have diffusions at the edged, but does that mean primary colors don't exist? 
A Cockapoo is a newish breed of Dog, which is a combination of  Cocker Spaniel and Poodle. Does the Cockapoo mean that the Cocker Spaniel and Poodle aren't real?

"White" means Caucasians whose ancestors come from Europe. This include Greeks, Spaniards, Italians, as well as Germans, Norwegians, Irish, etc,..As long as they are a mix of Nordic, Alpine, Mediterranean, etc... then they are White. There are groups of people, the Brahmins from India, for example, who are a mixed race people, but who have a lot of white admixture, the Ashkenazi Jews are another, As I said, there are some blurs along the borders of some of these groups, but that doesn't doesn't mean much. You can deconstruct Black or Hispanic the same way, but these races are real, too.


----------



## Unkotare

mga138 said:


> ..... What is the child of a white man and an Asian women? ....


A human being, you fucking dimwit. Nothing else matters or has a basis in reality. Humans are humans. The notion of 'race' is bullshit, as I have proven.


----------



## mga138

Unkotare said:


> A human being, you fucking dimwit.


Show me were I claimed overwise. I answer that question in the next sentence when I said, "A mixed race PERSON."


----------



## mga138

Unkotare said:


> A human being, you fucking dimwit. Nothing else matters or has a basis in reality. Humans are humans. The notion of 'race' is bullshit, as I have proven.


You haven't proven anything. The idea that that a Japanese man is exactly the same as a Pygmy from the Congo Basin is twisted and absurd. Anybody who claims otherwise belongs to a cult, much like what we see here in medical schools, now. This medical school instructor apologized to the students for using the phrase. "Pregnant Woman," because, they claim, that biological sex isn't real; just like biological race. You are on the same side with these psychotics. Med Schools Are Now Denying Biological Sex


----------



## Unkotare

mga138 said:


> You haven't proven anything. The idea that that a Japanese man is exactly the same as a Pygmy from the Congo Basin is twisted and absurd. Anybody who claims otherwise belongs to a cult, much like what we see here in medical schools, now. This medical school instructor apologized to the students for using the phrase. "Pregnant Woman," because, they claim, that biological sex isn't real; just like biological race. You are on the same side with these psychotics. Med Schools Are Now Denying Biological Sex


Red herring, weakling.


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138
*Calling something "BULLSHIT," is not an argument against it, neither is calling something "racist." Those are the avoidances of an argument, and that does nothing to disprove anything I wrote, nor does it make a case for your side. WORTHLESS. At least the other guy here is trying to have a conversation, and that deserves a lot more respect than what you are doing.*

That's not how it works, You dumb bastard. Science is not about people trying to disprove you It's up to you PROVE.

Otherwise we could spend years trying to disprove people who have all sorts of theories and believe their is an alien civilisation on Mars or the UK royal family are lizards or Elvis is still alive.

It's up to you prove 

Which are those “races” then, purely scientifically speaking and in cleartext ?
What are the precise genetic criteria for making this classification ?

Those questions can obviously only be answered in arbitrary dimensions which are man-made constructs according to human perception alone

I feel bad for you, because you’re trying to debate me in my own field. Don’t confuse your 1st Grade Crayola Painting with the Mona Lisa. You’re not as deep or as clever as you try to make yourself out to be.

 Science is, after all, a big tent and everyone’s welcome to discuss. But ideas only catch on when they are very well proven.

You have invested too much in this and accepting the truth now would mean accepting that, all along, you have not been a “dispassionate scientist” but an ignorant fool. And that, you cannot accept of yourself.


----------



## Gracie

IM2 said:


> I am speaking for black people right now.


Bullshit. You are speaking for YOURSELF. Get over it, this excuse after excuse after excuse of your own behavior. But you won't. You ENJOY being the token Angry Black Guy.


----------



## mga138

Unkotare said:


> Red herring, weakling.


It is exactly the same poison that permeates other fields of "science."


----------



## Unkotare

mga138 said:


> It is exactly the same poison that permeates other fields of "science."


A red herring is a fallacy, dumbass.


----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


> Blah-Blah-Blah
> 
> Asking for stats about race from Charles Murray is like asking Ronald McDonald for stats about vegans. I'm not even gonna read them
> 
> Didn't he marry an Asian woman and have two hapa children and this is the author of one of the most-cited white supremacist handbooks.
> 
> But I've read the Bell Curve. They debate like you really in that they take the concept of race as a universal given.
> 
> *That’s how they can continue being vague about it throughout the book.*
> 
> They wrote a book whose central point is the classification of humans by intelligence and IQ differences between races. They assume an innate genetic component in both race and IQ but themselves fail to deliver a universal definition of the groupings they write about.
> 
> They're not stupid.
> 
> They know very well that the classifications they assume as given are not repeatable and applicable everywhere in the world.
> 
> *The last chapter is the main piece though *
> 
> That's were they suggests that we might as well stop making progress in finding the factors for all inequalities and accept them as a natural law.
> 
> But then, at the same time, they take a nostalgic look backwards to philosophies of centuries gone by were the unwashed masses of dumb sheep were at the mercy of an elite.
> 
> An elite who alone have the power to choose when they are generous and when they are punitive. Although the authors are trying so hard....*so*, *SO HARD* to be subtle and preserve the appearance of being unbiased all the way through.
> 
> *The last chapter is where they show their true colours and the true purpose of the book.*
> 
> Finally, if in an allegedly scientific context authors go through the effort of making apologetic statement after statement and/or adding praising reviews, they annihilate their own credibility.
> 
> In no serious scientific publication will you find something like “_So many non-believers were trying to discredit our work because they just don’t understand our “novelty ideas_”


Obviously you haven't read the book, and you are attempting to justify your ignorance on the subject by calling the authors childish names, and shredding the man because he has an Asian wife, which is typical. There is no serious disagreements with Murray on his findings AT ALL. None. The only discussion is Why those disparities exist.
And to be clear the intelligence hierarchy goes like this...

Asians have an average I.Q. of 105
Whites-100
Blacks-85 (in the western world and lower elsewhere).
NOBODY disagrees with this.
And you tell me what sort of "White Supremacist" would claim that Asians have a higher IQ.?


And funny that you disregard Murray--who is the leading expert in the field for the past 40 years, while you ape the nonsensical gibberish from the low I.Q., embarrassing mental case-- ta nehisi coates! Show me a formal debate Coates has engaged in, or Kendi, Or DiAngelo, for that matter.  They don't do debates because they can only exist by being un-scrutinized, unexamined, and unchallenged. Why does Coats not debate a Jared Taylor, then, or anybody else? He wouldn't do it because it would mean the end of his career.  It would go about as good for him as it did for Tariq Nasheed...

What is the point of discussing anything with you if you think that dismissing information and authorities on the subjects as "white Supremacists," is a good argument?
 It's bad voodoo, huh?
Since you dismiss the greatest living scientist/geneticist, the Noble Prize winning James Watson on race, and you habitually ignore all the race-specific biological differences that science knows, can be proven, and all of which you ignore; and also all the ancillary evidence which shows how race is real and biological, such as DNA testing, skeletal recognition, race-specific bacterium, etc...and all of it is dismissed as simply White Suprmeacist bad voodoo, then lets move on to another subject.

Lets talk about race and policing and race and crime. The police kill twice the number of Whites each year as they do Blacks and a Black officer is twice more likely to kill an unarmed black suspect than a White officer is, then how is the BLM-style narrative on policing anything other than a racist conspiracy theory?


----------



## IM2

Gracie said:


> Bullshit. You are speaking for YOURSELF. Get over it, this excuse after excuse after excuse of your own behavior. But you won't. You ENJOY being the token Angry Black Guy.


No, since I  am black I am speaking to issues all blacks face. You guys will use  1 sellout to represent all black people. Why do you racists think it's wrong for blacks to be angry about your racism? I am no token and you are delusional if you don't think there are over 40 million other blacks out there just as angry and some ever angrier. You racist seem to think it's OK to be angry abouy shit you imagine be we have to smile at your racism.

I'm talking for black people, and that's the way it is.


----------



## IM2

mga138 said:


> Obviously you haven't read the book, and you are attempting to justify your ignorance on the subject by calling the authors childish names, and shredding the man because he has an Asian wife, which is typical. There is no serious disagreements with Murray on his findings AT ALL. None. The only discussion is Why those disparities exist.
> And to be clear the intelligence hierarchy goes like this...
> 
> Asians have an average I.Q. of 105
> Whites-100
> Blacks-85 (in the western world and lower elsewhere).
> NOBODY disagrees with this.
> And you tell me what sort of "White Supremacist" would claim that Asians have a higher IQ.?
> 
> 
> And funny that you disregard Murray--who is the leading expert in the field for the past 40 years, while you ape the nonsensical gibberish from the low I.Q., embarrassing mental case-- ta nehisi coates! Show me a formal debate Coates has engaged in, or Kendi, Or DiAngelo, for that matter.  They don't do debates because they can only exist by being un-scrutinized, unexamined, and unchallenged. Why does Coats not debate a Jared Taylor, then, or anybody else? He wouldn't do it because it would mean the end of his career.  It would go about as good for him as it did for Tariq Nasheed...
> 
> What is the point of discussing anything with you if you think that dismissing information and authorities on the subjects as "white Supremacists," is a good argument?
> It's bad voodoo, huh?
> Since you dismiss the greatest living scientist/geneticist, the Noble Prize winning James Watson on race, and you habitually ignore all the race-specific biological differences that science knows, can be proven, and all of which you ignore; and also all the ancillary evidence which shows how race is real and biological, such as DNA testing, skeletal recognition, race-specific bacterium, etc...and all of it is dismissed as simply White Suprmeacist bad voodoo, then lets move on to another subject.
> 
> Lets talk about race and policing and race and crime. The police kill twice the number of Whites each year as they do Blacks and a Black officer is twice more likely to kill an unarmed black suspect than a White officer is, then how is the BLM-style narrative on policing anything other than a racist conspiracy theory?


IQ tests are not accurate indicators of intelligence. This is a long provent fact. And yourJared Taylor video is evidence of your own lack of intelligence.


----------



## BS Filter

IM2 
Hey. Crow Jane.  Why you be a flappin" dem gums an talkin' so colored?  You be jivin' like a mozen greezy.


----------



## mga138

IM2 said:


> IQ tests are not accurate indicators of intelligence. This is a long provent fact. And yourJared Taylor video is evidence of your own lack of intelligence.


LOL....What is, then? Test scores like the military entrance exams or the SAT, or the MCAT? How about GPA? Maybe success and representation in high brain functioning fields like engineering, the sciences, and medicine? How about judging intelligence by the great works of philosophy. body of literature, technological advancements, civic innovation, works of high art, etc...? How about rates of degradation such as violent crime? You're not going to like the results of all those meters of success and failure, either.

And I think seeing that silly boy Nasheed get embarrassed by Jared Taylor is quite telling.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> That's a lie. But this is what you guys do. Nobody black opposes white racism and everybody black hates blacks who stand up to it. It goes with the "I went to a mostly black school and everybody was racist against me because I am white" and "We hired blacks but they could never do the job" stories.


You are an idiot


----------



## IM2

mga138 said:


> LOL....What is, then? Test scores like the military entrance exams or the SAT, or the MCAT? How about GPA? Maybe success and representation in high brain functioning fields like engineering, the sciences, and medicine? How about judging intelligence by the great works of philosophy. body of literature, technological advancements, civic innovation, works of high art, etc...? How about rates of degradation such as violent crime? You're not going to like the results of all those meters of success and failure, either.
> 
> And I think seeing that silly boy Nasheed get embarrassed by Jared Taylor is quite telling.


Jared Taylor embarrassed himself. The man is an idiot that peddles racism.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Canon Shooter
> *The Tawana Brawley case had nothing to do with the NYPD, you stupid negro fuck. I know you don't want to discuss it, because it was a blatant case of chickenshit, lying little negroes, not unlike yourself, making up lies and getting caught in them..*
> 
> horselightning
> *brawley a black girl claimed white men raped her and made a fool out of al sharpton. both eneded up paying out a lot of money. all cause that girl didnt eant to get in trouble for being out late.*
> 
> I know of the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brawley was a 15 year old black female who was never actually found to be lying. She just quit fighting.*
> 
> To this day she has never refuted it as a lie.
> 
> The police verified cop DNA was all over her, but yet they still couldn't prove rape. Why did one of the cops kill himself a week after being accused of rape ? Suicide is as close to an admission of guilt as you will get. Also they never said how she chose the cops that raped her.
> 
> Or are you basing your assumptions on the word of white detectives, attorneys, judges, scared witnesses, and the mainstream media ?
> 
> @mgtpa
> *You are missing the obvious answer to all of that, which is that blacks are less intelligent than other races--on average--and that accounts for the disparities we see in society. If you cannot accept the reality of that fact, you'll just have to live in a state of confusion and anger where you blame others for your own community failures.*
> 
> OK. So what do you do with race of less intelligent black people ?


And about six months after the hoax, Ms. Brawley’s former boyfriend told Newsday that she had invented the allegations, apparently to avoid a beating by her mother’s boyfriend after running away from home for four days.


----------



## BS Filter

MizMolly said:


> And about six months after the hoax, Ms. Brawley’s former boyfriend told Newsday that she had invented the allegations, apparently to avoid a beating by her mother’s boyfriend after running away from home for four days.


So much phoney shit among the left.   Can't believe a word they say.


----------



## BS Filter

IM2 said:


> Jared Taylor embarrassed himself. The man is an idiot that peddles racism.


That's funny.  Did you actually say that with a straight face?


----------



## WTH_Progs?

IM2 said:


> Jared Taylor embarrassed himself. The man is an idiot that peddles racism.



Interesting IM2.  

Considering you criticize Taylor for peddling racism, it begs the question why are you a Democrat, and why does racism live up your ass 24/7?


----------



## mga138

IM2 said:


> Jared Taylor embarrassed himself. The man is an idiot that peddles racism.


I guess you consider crushing his opponent under the wheels of his chariot an embarrassment.


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138
*Since you dismiss the greatest living scientist/geneticist, the Noble Prize winning James Watson on race, and you habitually ignore all the race-specific biological differences that science knows, can be proven, and all of which you ignore; and also all the ancillary evidence which shows how race is real and biological, such as DNA testing, skeletal recognition, race-specific bacterium, etc...and all of it is dismissed as simply White Suprmeacist bad voodoo, then lets move on to another subject.*

If Watson is so great then why was he stripped of all his titles ?






James Watson the man who runs around trying to prove how stupid black people are but a DNA study of his genome found him to be 16% black.






_You couldn't make it up




_

Many of Nazi's were doctors. That doesn't mean anything just because Watson was educated in the "hard" sciences

mga138
*Obviously you haven't read the book and you are attempting to justify your ignorance on the subject by calling the authors childish names, and shredding the man because he has an Asian wife, which is typical. There is no serious disagreements with Murray on his findings AT ALL. None. The only discussion is Why those disparities exist.*

I have read the book. Once again. it's not up to anyone to disprove you. It's up to you to prove.

Behavior, intelligence, and other such traits are fundamentally incapable of being accurately measured due to the inability to develop universal standards of measurement. There is no single type of intelligence, and one person’s aggression is another’s passivity.

Human biology and genetics do vary, and do exhibit many characteristics grounded in these areas, but they are not the sole cause, or the sole determinant. And because experimentation is impossible due to contamination, the only evidence available are correlations, which leaves scientists unable to definitively determine causation.

These are pretty basic things which, unfortunately, a small and vocal wing of Americans regularly espouse. But ppl are readily willing to believe it even despite the plethora of contradictory evidence. This willingness towards racism is something which is at the heart of every single discussion on the Jared Taylor and the rest.

mga138
*And to be clear the intelligence hierarchy goes like this...
Asians have an average I.Q. of 105
Whites-100
Blacks-85 (in the western world and lower elsewhere).
NOBODY disagrees with this.
And you tell me what sort of "White Supremacist" would claim that Asians have a higher IQ.?*

Shit !! You got me. I guess I'm dumb. Now what ?

Serial Killer Ted Bundy apparently had an IQ in the 140's, genius level in your world. But I guess a man who used to slit women from throat to vagina is intelligent. He's a superior being right ?

Exactly. Sit down and that's you James Watson, Jared Taylor and the rest don't drive their arguments to their conclusions that is :

*Why aren't they demanding that everything is based on IQ ?*

President elections ? Just give them an IQ and whoever scores highest get's the gig. Drivers licences ? Passports ?All jobs based on IQ ?

But they never do because they know deep down no one can be backed down to a number.

And if James Watson and Jared Taylor so great then why in neurology does no one takes IQ or their ideas seriously ? Why is It is archaic and only really useful to social scientists.

Neurologists who have a better understanding of how the brain works because they spend decades of their lives studying it have little to no use for it, but to the public at large it is so important.

Why is that the case ?

Alfred Binet created IQ test’s to see which children weren’t profiting from the Parisian school
system, not so that they could be labelled stupid but so new educational programs could be created to help those children. He was afraid that his tests would be misused for nepharious reasons, and Alfred must have been psychic because once the certain people got a hold of it, it took on a whole new meaning.

mga138
*And funny that you disregard Murray--who is the leading expert in the field for the past 40 years, while you ape the nonsensical gibberish from the low I.Q., embarrassing mental case-- ta nehisi coates! *

Charles Murray is a psychologist. Not a biologist. But yet he feels confident enough to speak on biology.

Intelligence, as many people here have pointed out is not something quantifiable (_not sure if that is a word_) you can’t measure how intelligent someone is, because to begin with you would have to be able to define intelligence very specically and that can’t be done because intelligence, like many words that define brain functions is an umbrella term that describes several properties of
thought (_communication, reasoning, understanding_) working in tandem.

mga138
*Show me a formal debate Coates has engaged in, or Kendi, Or DiAngelo, for that matter. They don't do debates because they can only exist by being un-scrutinized, unexamined, and unchallenged. Why does Coats not debate a Jared Taylor, then, or anybody else? He wouldn't do it because it would mean the end of his career. It would go about as good for him as it did for Tariq Nasheed...*

What's to debate ? Look. If all these white supremacists tuned in and said

"_OK. Ladies and gentleman. We have an announcement. We are finally going to stop telling black people what they are. And we going to tell them what we are gong to do_"

I'd be like






I don't care what Jared Taylor thinks about black people. Get to the doing part.

Jared Taylor and his Dracula laugh lol. Look where Jared Taylor is now. His Youtube channel got taken down. His Twitter got taken. He's banned from a helluva lot of countries. He struggles to get business but if his theories are just so convincing and right then he needs to brush up on his convincing skills.


----------



## Gracie

IM2 said:


> No, since I  am black I am speaking to issues all blacks face. You guys will use  1 sellout to represent all black people. Why do you racists think it's wrong for blacks to be angry about your racism? I am no token and you are delusional if you don't think there are over 40 million other blacks out there just as angry and some ever angrier. You racist seem to think it's OK to be angry abouy shit you imagine be we have to smile at your racism.
> 
> I'm talking for black people, and that's the way it is.


You talk FOR YOURSELF. I am sure there are many just like you..constantly angry over slavery that NONE of us alive today owned; angry that you have kids you refuse to take care of and bail at the first opportunity; angry that your own black women think like you do and raise their children to not work hard or study or be decent human beings but instead blame "whitey"; Angry that everyone else sees the majority of abortions are BLACKS doing it to their own babies; anger that people want you to GROW THE FUCK UP and EARN what you want instead of demanding special treatment due to the color of your skin. I could go on, but why bother? Your head has been stuck in the proverbial sand for a very. long. time. and you will go to your grave blaming everyone EXCEPT YOURSELF and those JUST LIKE YOU.

And those blacks NOT like you....YOU call them Uncle Toms or washouts or whatever the term is you use. Hell, even in your songs you call them bitches.

Your problems and those who think like you ARE THE PROBLEM. Now go explain the drive bys that KILL little black children and find an excuse for it. Oh. Wait. It's whities fault the BLACKS KILL THEIR OWN.



Your song and dance gets old. Wake up.


----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


> mga138
> *Since you dismiss the greatest living scientist/geneticist, the Noble Prize winning James Watson on race, and you habitually ignore all the race-specific biological differences that science knows, can be proven, and all of which you ignore; and also all the ancillary evidence which shows how race is real and biological, such as DNA testing, skeletal recognition, race-specific bacterium, etc...and all of it is dismissed as simply White Suprmeacist bad voodoo, then lets move on to another subject.*
> 
> If Watson is so great then why was he stripped of all his titles ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Watson the man who runs around trying to prove how stupid black people are but a DNA study of his genome found him to be 16% black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _You couldn't make it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Many of Nazi's were doctors. That doesn't mean anything just because Watson was educated in the "hard" sciences
> 
> mga138
> *Obviously you haven't read the book and you are attempting to justify your ignorance on the subject by calling the authors childish names, and shredding the man because he has an Asian wife, which is typical. There is no serious disagreements with Murray on his findings AT ALL. None. The only discussion is Why those disparities exist.*
> 
> I have read the book. Once again. it's not up to anyone to disprove you. It's up to you to prove.
> 
> Behavior, intelligence, and other such traits are fundamentally incapable of being accurately measured due to the inability to develop universal standards of measurement. There is no single type of intelligence, and one person’s aggression is another’s passivity.
> 
> Human biology and genetics do vary, and do exhibit many characteristics grounded in these areas, but they are not the sole cause, or the sole determinant. And because experimentation is impossible due to contamination, the only evidence available are correlations, which leaves scientists unable to definitively determine causation.
> 
> These are pretty basic things which, unfortunately, a small and vocal wing of Americans regularly espouse. But ppl are readily willing to believe it even despite the plethora of contradictory evidence. This willingness towards racism is something which is at the heart of every single discussion on the Jared Taylor and the rest.
> 
> mga138
> *And to be clear the intelligence hierarchy goes like this...
> Asians have an average I.Q. of 105
> Whites-100
> Blacks-85 (in the western world and lower elsewhere).
> NOBODY disagrees with this.
> And you tell me what sort of "White Supremacist" would claim that Asians have a higher IQ.?*
> 
> Shit !! You got me. I guess I'm dumb. Now what ?
> 
> Serial Killer Ted Bundy apparently had an IQ in the 140's, genius level in your world. But I guess a man who used to slit women from throat to vagina is intelligent. He's a superior being right ?
> 
> Exactly. Sit down and that's you James Watson, Jared Taylor and the rest don't drive their arguments to their conclusions that is :
> 
> *Why aren't they demanding that everything is based on IQ ?*
> 
> President elections ? Just give them an IQ and whoever scores highest get's the gig. Drivers licences ? Passports ?All jobs based on IQ ?
> 
> But they never do because they know deep down no one can be backed down to a number.
> 
> And if James Watson and Jared Taylor so great then why in neurology does no one takes IQ or their ideas seriously ? Why is It is archaic and only really useful to social scientists.
> 
> Neurologists who have a better understanding of how the brain works because they spend decades of their lives studying it have little to no use for it, but to the public at large it is so important.
> 
> Why is that the case ?
> 
> Alfred Binet created IQ test’s to see which children weren’t profiting from the Parisian school
> system, not so that they could be labelled stupid but so new educational programs could be created to help those children. He was afraid that his tests would be misused for nepharious reasons, and Alfred must have been psychic because once the certain people got a hold of it, it took on a whole new meaning.
> 
> mga138
> *And funny that you disregard Murray--who is the leading expert in the field for the past 40 years, while you ape the nonsensical gibberish from the low I.Q., embarrassing mental case-- ta nehisi coates! *
> 
> Charles Murray is a psychologist. Not a biologist. But yet he feels confident enough to speak on biology.
> 
> Intelligence, as many people here have pointed out is not something quantifiable (_not sure if that is a word_) you can’t measure how intelligent someone is, because to begin with you would have to be able to define intelligence very specically and that can’t be done because intelligence, like many words that define brain functions is an umbrella term that describes several properties of
> thought (_communication, reasoning, understanding_) working in tandem.
> 
> mga138
> *Show me a formal debate Coates has engaged in, or Kendi, Or DiAngelo, for that matter. They don't do debates because they can only exist by being un-scrutinized, unexamined, and unchallenged. Why does Coats not debate a Jared Taylor, then, or anybody else? He wouldn't do it because it would mean the end of his career. It would go about as good for him as it did for Tariq Nasheed...*
> 
> What's to debate ? Look. If all these white supremacists tuned in and said
> 
> "_OK. Ladies and gentleman. We have an announcement. We are finally going to stop telling black people what they are. And we going to tell them what we are gong to do_"
> 
> I'd be like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what Jared Taylor thinks about black people. Get to the doing part.
> 
> Jared Taylor and his Dracula laugh lol. Look where Jared Taylor is now. His Youtube channel got taken down. His Twitter got taken. He's banned from a helluva lot of countries. He struggles to get business but if his theories are just so convincing and right then he needs to brush up on his convincing skills.


* 

It’s not very difficult to learn why Watson was attacked and why Taylor has been banned on social media. They were both in trouble for telling the truth. Nobody has ever refuted what they say. They only claim that they shouldn’t say it. Like Nixon was caught on tape saying about race and I.Q. “Every president knows it’s true, but it is every Presidents job to pretend he doesn’t.” 

Here, this report shows the suppression of the data on race (and sex) differences in intelligence. The people who disagree with Charles Murray, Jared Taylor, and James Watson. You see, the people who are against them are NOT worried that they are wrong, they are worried because THEY ARE RIGHT. 

Quotes from this report… 
Full article: Research on group differences in intelligence: A defense of free inquiry (tandfonline.com)

Howard Gardner (Who you nearly quoted) was caught saying, “I do not condone investigations into differences in intelligence between the races, because I think the results will likely be incendiary”

Noam Chomsky “Studies like this are of NO scientific interest to anybody but racists and sexists.’ 

James Flynn said, “As far as race and intelligence are concerned, if Universities have their way, the necessary research will be stopped and never be done"  They would rather not know.

Daniel Dennett says, “I would be strongly temped to mischaracterize this sort of research for the public good.” 

Here is the author of that report saying that his paper is being redacted by people who haven’t even read it. They are afraid of the truth and do not want it known by the general public.
Academics are trying to get my paper retracted — and some of them haven’t even read it - The Spectator World

The journal of Intelligence wrote on their own website, “we will not publish articles that may lead to political controversy, and we will be the judge over when that is the case.” They aren’t interested in truth, just being politically correct. 

This is secular religion, NOT science. And the same people who claim that the term, “Pregnant women,” or “Mothers Milk” are claiming the terms, “Human Milk,” or even “fathers Milk,” and “Pregnant Human,” are more accurate language. 

This is cultish Zealotry and anybody who speaks the truth is banned, blocked, shut down, and under attack for daring to stray from their political vision. This includes the man who mapped the HUMAN GENOME (what can he know about genetics, right?) 




Back to reality--You attack data and testing for being small sample sizes and extrapolations. However, the Roth study in 2001 reviewed 6.2 MILLION cognitive ability tests and found the EXACT same racial hierarchy existed. This is also consistent with the SAT, the GREs, the MCATS, Corporate job application test, and Military testing. 

On of the interesting things about the I.Q racial hierarchy promoted by Taylor, Murray, and Watson (and, as I said, nobody disagrees on this fact, and the only debate is why these disparities exist).*



* 

Northeast Asians—I.Q. 105

Whites—I.Q. 100

Hispanics—I.Q. 90

Blacks—I.Q. 85

What is interesting about that is when you look at average household income, academic success rates, representation in high brain-function jobs, marriage success, home ownership, etc…the rates for those meters of success in society goes in EXACLY that order. 

Conversely, all meters of failure, such as violent crime rates, drug use, drop-out rates, illegitimacy rates, etc…looks EXACLY like that list, but in the reverse. Funny how something you claim is debunked, illegitimate and not believed by anybody corresponds with reality so perfectly. *


----------



## Turtlesoup

Paul Essien said:


> I have made my points about black and white history. So I don't want to repeat what I have already wrote.. Scroll bk previous pages


You made no point...you claim that Africa had develop a civilization-------and again I point out not really......

With out other races...average lifespan of blacks would be what about 20 years old, living in a dung hut, and if they were lucky owning a loin cloth.


----------



## Unkotare

mga138 said:


> .... The idea that that a Japanese man is exactly the same as a Pygmy from the Congo Basin is twisted and absurd.......


No two INDIVIDUALS are "exactly the same," dumbass.


----------



## Turtlesoup

Paul Essien said:


> Using high-powered computers, experts can now get a rough idea of how someone looked from their skull. They make a living at it by doing it for the police for murder cases. When the same thing is done to the skulls of King Tut and Queen Nefertiti of Egypt, here's what they got :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask you can see a black man and a black woman.
> 
> *What they said in ancient times ::*
> 
> Herodotus said Egyptians had black skin and woolly hair, which is how he said the Ethiopians looked too.
> Aristotle called both the Ethiopians and Egyptians black.
> The Bible calls both the Ethiopians and Egyptians sons of Ham.
> The Egyptians themselves saw themselves as belonging to their own race. Remember this idea of race is a very new concept. It's about 400 years old. Thousands of years ago you were from particular tribes and lineage.
> They called themselves kemet - “black”
> *What the DNA says :*
> 
> Present-day Egyptians are, by blood, about 60% Eurasian, like the Arabs who took over their country, and 40% black African. In the past they were, if anything, blacker because since the glory days of Ancient Egypt they have been taken over by the Persians, Greeks, Romans and Arabs
> 
> View attachment 533158
> .


Lord have mercy----you have no clue about the GREEK PTOLEMY line do you.  Nor do you have any clue that all of Egypt was much paler way back before it became the shithole that it is now.


----------



## Turtlesoup

IM2 said:


> IQ tests are not accurate indicators of intelligence. This is a long provent fact. And yourJared Taylor video is evidence of your own lack of intelligence.


Actually they are child...


----------



## mga138

Unkotare said:


> No two INDIVIDUALS are "exactly the same," dumbass.


So, because women are different from each other does that mean that sex differences they have with men are an illusion? Your point is absurd. You confuse group differences with individual differences. It's clear you haven't given this much thought.


----------



## mga138

Turtlesoup said:


> Lord have mercy----you have no clue about the GREEK PTOLEMY line do you.  Nor do you have any clue that all of Egypt was much paler way back before it became the shithole that it is now.


That's true. The ancient Egyptians (those who built the Great Pyramids and Memphis) had less Negro Admixture than modern day Egyptians do. The ancient Egyptians were more closely related to Europeans than the negro. The Blacks only came into the ruling class of Egypt in the vary last Dynasties.


----------



## Unkotare

mga138 said:


> So, because women are different from each other does that mean that sex differences they have with men are an illusion? Your point is absurd.


You are making less and less sense, chickenshit idiot.


----------



## Gracie

IM2, Paul and the rest here who harp on this 24/7 don't WANT to hear facts or learn correct history. They WANT to stay angry. This is a choice for them. They choose to keep their heads in the sand.

In short.....total insecurity.


----------



## mga138

Unkotare said:


> You are making less and less sense, chickenshit idiot.


It's just over your head.


----------



## mga138

Gracie said:


> IM2, Paul and the rest here who harp on this 24/7 don't WANT to hear facts or learn correct history. They WANT to stay angry. This is a choice for them. They choose to keep their heads in the sand.
> 
> In short.....total insecurity.


It is a type of envy. An envy that I believe is being deliberately fostered by political agents for various reasons.


----------



## Unkotare

mga138 said:


> It's just over your head.


Don't give yourself too much credit, stupid.


----------



## mga138

Unkotare said:


> Don't give yourself too much credit, stupid.


You excel at writing meaningless messages. Why do you waste your time?


----------



## Unkotare

mga138 said:


> You excel at writing meaningless messages. Why do you waste your time?


You have been PROVEN wrong, but you keep running your racist mouth because you are too stupid to realize you have already been beaten.


----------



## mga138

Unkotare said:


> You have been PROVEN wrong, but you keep running your racist mouth because you are too stupid to realize you have already been beaten.


Point to that occurrence! LOL reiterate them; point to all the points I am wrong about. I challenge you.


----------



## BS Filter




----------



## Unkotare

mga138 said:


> Point to that occurrence! LOL reiterate them; point to all the points I am wrong about. I challenge you.


I posted over half a dozen links proving what an ignorant douche you are.


----------



## mga138

Unkotare said:


> I posted over half a dozen links proving what an ignorant douche you are.


Tell me what they said. How did they prove that anything I wrote is wrong. You are really bad at this. None of them countered anything I wrote at all. You just read headlines like a half-witted 3rd grader.


----------



## Unkotare

mga138 said:


> Tell me what they said. .....


You didn't read them?


----------



## mga138

BS Filter said:


>


More proof that Diversity is our greatest strength. LOL


----------



## mga138

Unkotare said:


> You didn't read them?


They are YOUR links. tell me what they said and how they addressed the fact that there is a 15 percent genetic variation between the races, for instance, yet claim that it is just an optical illusion.


----------



## Unkotare

mga138 said:


> They are YOUR links. .....


You didn't read them? Can you read?


----------



## Gracie

mga138 said:


> Tell me what they said. How did they prove that anything I wrote is wrong. You are really bad at this. None of them countered anything I wrote at all. You just read headlines like a half-witted 3rd grader.


Unkotare is on many ignore lists for a reason. I see you are new here, so.....I recommend doing the same thing I and many other have done. Out of sight, out of mind for Unkotare. He only goes into threads to be devils advocate to get a rise. On himself, if you get my drift.


----------



## mga138

Unkotare said:


> You didn't read them? Can you read?


I've read every one of them and see what they are--political zealotry that disproves nothing I wrote. Did YOU read your own links? If so, you ought to be able to argue against me using what you read in them.


----------



## Unkotare

mga138 said:


> I've read every one of them ....


Liar.


----------



## mga138

Unkotare said:


> Liar.


I never lie. If you read them and since you provided them as your argument, then use the supposed information you learned in them to argue against me. If you cannot, then you are the worthless fraud others have described you as.


----------



## Unkotare

mga138 said:


> I never lie. .....


Do you think that your uneducated feeeeelings are more legitimate than the learned opinions of experts in biology, genetics, and history?


----------



## mga138

Unkotare said:


> Do you think that your uneducated feeeeelings are more legitimate than the learned opinions of experts in biology, genetics, and history?


You are deflecting again. I am quoting experts in biology, genetics, history, and human behavioral experts. I know what they wrote and what they said. I repeated it; you have not.


----------



## Unkotare

mga138 said:


> ......I am quoting experts in biology, genetics, history, and human behavioral experts. .....


Where? I have provided ample support proving you are full of shit. YOU merely insist.


----------



## mga138

Unkotare said:


> Where? I have provided ample support proving you are full of shit. YOU merely insist.


You posted links without reading them, and you call an argument?


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138
*On of the interesting things about the I.Q racial hierarchy promoted by Taylor, Murray, and Watson (and, as I said, nobody disagrees on this fact, and the only debate is why these disparities exist).*








*Northeast Asians—I.Q. 105

Whites—I.Q. 100

Hispanics—I.Q. 90

Blacks—I.Q. 85

What is interesting about that is when you look at average household income, academic success rates, representation in high brain-function jobs, marriage success, home ownership, etc…the rates for those meters of success in society goes in EXACLY that order.

Conversely, all meters of failure, such as violent crime rates, drug use, drop-out rates, illegitimacy rates, etc…looks EXACLY like that list, but in the reverse. Funny how something you claim is debunked, illegitimate and not believed by anybody corresponds with reality so perfectly.*

Cmon son. You're not just flogging a dead horse, you're whipping the skeleton now.

White supremacists do this all the time. After I write a post showing how X is not true, they will state X is true and say nothing about the points made by me in the post. As if their saying it makes it so.

Then after losing an argument they will simply repeat their main point as if they did not lose at all. Or they will come back a few days/weeks later when they think everyone has forgotten and then repeat their main point again.

I ask many specific questions you evaded. As well by several others. Because the answers to those questions would shake the foundations of your little olmic empire.

You know it, I know it. Everybody knows it.

You are not open to an honest discussion, you came here as a king of your little sand castle of delightfully white sands. And you know if you answer the questions here, your castle will be washed away by the the waves of curiosity and knowledge.

Poetic, aren’t I?


----------



## IM2

mga138 said:


> *
> 
> It’s not very difficult to learn why Watson was attacked and why Taylor has been banned on social media. They were both in trouble for telling the truth. Nobody has ever refuted what they say. They only claim that they shouldn’t say it. Like Nixon was caught on tape saying about race and I.Q. “Every president knows it’s true, but it is every Presidents job to pretend he doesn’t.”
> 
> Here, this report shows the suppression of the data on race (and sex) differences in intelligence. The people who disagree with Charles Murray, Jared Taylor, and James Watson. You see, the people who are against them are NOT worried that they are wrong, they are worried because THEY ARE RIGHT.
> 
> Quotes from this report…
> Full article: Research on group differences in intelligence: A defense of free inquiry (tandfonline.com)
> 
> Howard Gardner (Who you nearly quoted) was caught saying, “I do not condone investigations into differences in intelligence between the races, because I think the results will likely be incendiary”
> 
> Noam Chomsky “Studies like this are of NO scientific interest to anybody but racists and sexists.’
> 
> James Flynn said, “As far as race and intelligence are concerned, if Universities have their way, the necessary research will be stopped and never be done"  They would rather not know.
> 
> Daniel Dennett says, “I would be strongly temped to mischaracterize this sort of research for the public good.”
> 
> Here is the author of that report saying that his paper is being redacted by people who haven’t even read it. They are afraid of the truth and do not want it known by the general public.
> Academics are trying to get my paper retracted — and some of them haven’t even read it - The Spectator World
> 
> The journal of Intelligence wrote on their own website, “we will not publish articles that may lead to political controversy, and we will be the judge over when that is the case.” They aren’t interested in truth, just being politically correct.
> 
> This is secular religion, NOT science. And the same people who claim that the term, “Pregnant women,” or “Mothers Milk” are claiming the terms, “Human Milk,” or even “fathers Milk,” and “Pregnant Human,” are more accurate language.
> 
> This is cultish Zealotry and anybody who speaks the truth is banned, blocked, shut down, and under attack for daring to stray from their political vision. This includes the man who mapped the HUMAN GENOME (what can he know about genetics, right?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to reality--You attack data and testing for being small sample sizes and extrapolations. However, the Roth study in 2001 reviewed 6.2 MILLION cognitive ability tests and found the EXACT same racial hierarchy existed. This is also consistent with the SAT, the GREs, the MCATS, Corporate job application test, and Military testing.
> 
> On of the interesting things about the I.Q racial hierarchy promoted by Taylor, Murray, and Watson (and, as I said, nobody disagrees on this fact, and the only debate is why these disparities exist).*
> View attachment 534298
> *
> 
> Northeast Asians—I.Q. 105
> 
> Whites—I.Q. 100
> 
> Hispanics—I.Q. 90
> 
> Blacks—I.Q. 85
> 
> What is interesting about that is when you look at average household income, academic success rates, representation in high brain-function jobs, marriage success, home ownership, etc…the rates for those meters of success in society goes in EXACLY that order.
> 
> Conversely, all meters of failure, such as violent crime rates, drug use, drop-out rates, illegitimacy rates, etc…looks EXACLY like that list, but in the reverse. Funny how something you claim is debunked, illegitimate and not believed by anybody corresponds with reality so perfectly. *


All kinds of people disagree with this bullshit. Only you racists think differently.


----------



## IM2

Gracie said:


> You talk FOR YOURSELF. I am sure there are many just like you..constantly angry over slavery that NONE of us alive today owned; angry that you have kids you refuse to take care of and bail at the first opportunity; angry that your own black women think like you do and raise their children to not work hard or study or be decent human beings but instead blame "whitey"; Angry that everyone else sees the majority of abortions are BLACKS doing it to their own babies; anger that people want you to GROW THE FUCK UP and EARN what you want instead of demanding special treatment due to the color of your skin. I could go on, but why bother? Your head has been stuck in the proverbial sand for a very. long. time. and you will go to your grave blaming everyone EXCEPT YOURSELF and those JUST LIKE YOU.
> 
> And those blacks NOT like you....YOU call them Uncle Toms or washouts or whatever the term is you use. Hell, even in your songs you call them bitches.
> 
> Your problems and those who think like you ARE THE PROBLEM. Now go explain the drive bys that KILL little black children and find an excuse for it. Oh. Wait. It's whities fault the BLACKS KILL THEIR OWN.
> 
> 
> 
> Your song and dance gets old. Wake up.



You laid out a pile of racist shit. I don't have any kids I never took care of because I took care of my son. And I don't think I own women, you might want to check your white men about that. Nobody is mad about  slavery you stupid bitch, what we are mad at is the continuing racism of whites as evidenced in your post. That's the song and dance that gets old. And since your white female ass has most of what you got because a man takes care of you, cease preaching about what I  need  to do.

Because all you dumb ass crackers can do is repeat the same silly shit to everybody black in this forum. Bitch, I earned a masters degree. Bitch, I started a business and helped build 2 others. Bitch, I'm retired because I did work. I did not marry somebody to take care of me and think I get to lecture people about shit I never did myself.

Bitch, it's 2021 and whites are just as racist as they have ever been. You are one of them,so STFU talking about somebody blaming your trifling ass for something 100 years ago when you exhibit the same racism right now. There are plenty of sucessful blacks who aren't mealy mouthed punk ass uncle toms. I am  in that number. You aren't . You ain't nothing but a bored housewife living off hubbys dime.

So you grow up.


----------



## Unkotare

mga138 said:


> You posted links without reading them.....


That is of course a lie.


----------



## Gracie

Nobody takes care of me, asswipe. I have always taken care of myself.

Rant all you want. You are a fool and everyone knows it.

Sincerely, Da Bitch that knows your ilk hence calling me a bitch.


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138
*It’s not very difficult to learn why Watson was attacked and why Taylor has been banned on social media. They were both in trouble for telling the truth. Nobody has ever refuted what they say. *

It's up to you prove. Not to be disproved.

Science makes progress though discovery and disproof. It tries to knock down its own ideas because disproof is way easier than proof. It loves facts that don't fit because they point to new ideas and discoveries. Watson and Taylor never makes new discoveries that go against its claims that's why kicked out.

Intelligence itself is very hard to define, whether IQ tests are a good measure of intelligence is hotly debated, the definition of race is unclear, there is no genetic proof as of yet that indicates the existence of traits unique to what we call a particular race(based on their appearance and known ancestry), yet you are sure blacks are inferior.

_A person of the white master race should know better. No ?_

So what you are saying is this : A black cat and a white cat are not both cats. They are different species. So are you saying that there is no single human race ? There are just different races which just happen to look little bit alike.

I think you are just scared. A more ballsy guy would’ve said already that science proves that blacks are dumb. But since you and your kind are too scared, you try to find some sort of pseudo-scientifical dress which you can wear in the racist ballroom gala

In many way it's a waste of time even debating with you as you can’t argue facts against beliefs. People believe what they want and they will always use confirmation bias to justify what they want to be true. If you want to believe that people are inherently inferior, just like people in the Eugenics movement did, then nothing will convince them otherwise except possibly time. Going through such efforts in trying to prove the superiority of one group over another obviously comes with an agenda. And it’s not a scientific


----------



## BS Filter

Here's a smart one.


----------



## AZrailwhale

IM2 said:


> You laid out a pile of racist shit. I don't have any kids I never took care of because I took care of my son. And I don't think I own women, you might want to check your white men about that. Nobody is mad about  slavery you stupid bitch, what we are mad at is the continuing racism of whites as evidenced in your post. That's the song and dance that gets old. And since your white female ass has most of what you got because a man takes care of you, cease preaching about what I  need  to do.
> 
> Because all you dumb ass crackers can do is repeat the same silly shit to everybody black in this forum. Bitch, I earned a masters degree. Bitch, I started a business and helped build 2 others. Bitch, I'm retired because I did work. I did not marry somebody to take care of me and think I get to lecture people about shit I never did myself.
> 
> Bitch, it's 2021 and whites are just as racist as they have ever been. You are one of them,so STFU talking about somebody blaming your trifling ass for something 100 years ago when you exhibit the same racism right now. There are plenty of sucessful blacks who aren't mealy mouthed punk ass uncle toms. I am  in that number. You aren't . You ain't nothing but a bored housewife living off hubbys dime.
> 
> So you grow up.


Unless you hid your attitudes, you never had anything to do with a successful business unless it catered to an exclusively black clientele.  If you opened your mouth to customers like you do here, no non-black customer would return.


----------



## DGS49

For those with even a passing interest and understanding of statistics, the existence of a few individuals who go against the statistical grain is not "disproof" of the reality, or anything like it.  NOBODY is saying that there are not brilliant Blacks in REAL subjects (STEM, etc.), but they are exceedingly rare.

As I have previously pointed out in this space, if one presumes that an IQ of 130 is "required" for membership in the top technical/intellectual echelon, only 5% of whites would qualify, but a microscopic three-tenths of one percent of Blacks would meet that standard.  If there are 36 million or so Blacks in the U.S., that's more than a hundred thousand individuals - good for them.  But to expect Blacks to be proportionately represented in the learned professions (i.e., 12% of the total) is preposterous.  The reality is that they are OVER-represented right now, due to reduced standards in colleges and professional schools.

And to suppose or believe that measured intelligence (IQ) is in any way dubious or questioned by professionals in the field is absurd.  The reliability, repeatability, and validity of properly-administered intelligence tests is better established than Evolution.  Even IQ tests with nothing but pictorial questions have been proven valid.

It really serves no purpose to deny a fact simply because you find it uncomfortable.


----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


> mga138
> *It’s not very difficult to learn why Watson was attacked and why Taylor has been banned on social media. They were both in trouble for telling the truth. Nobody has ever refuted what they say. *
> 
> It's up to you prove. Not to be disproved.
> 
> Science makes progress though discovery and disproof. It tries to knock down its own ideas because disproof is way easier than proof. It loves facts that don't fit because they point to new ideas and discoveries. Watson and Taylor never makes new discoveries that go against its claims that's why kicked out.
> 
> Intelligence itself is very hard to define, whether IQ tests are a good measure of intelligence is hotly debated, the definition of race is unclear, there is no genetic proof as of yet that indicates the existence of traits unique to what we call a particular race(based on their appearance and known ancestry), yet you are sure blacks are inferior.
> 
> _A person of the white master race should know better. No ?_
> 
> So what you are saying is this : A black cat and a white cat are not both cats. They are different species. So are you saying that there is no single human race ? There are just different races which just happen to look little bit alike.
> 
> I think you are just scared. A more ballsy guy would’ve said already that science proves that blacks are dumb. But since you and your kind are too scared, you try to find some sort of pseudo-scientifical dress which you can wear in the racist ballroom gala
> 
> In many way it's a waste of time even debating with you as you can’t argue facts against beliefs. People believe what they want and they will always use confirmation bias to justify what they want to be true. If you want to believe that people are inherently inferior, just like people in the Eugenics movement did, then nothing will convince them otherwise except possibly time. Going through such efforts in trying to prove the superiority of one group over another obviously comes with an agenda. And it’s not a scientific





Paul Essien said:


> mga138
> *On of the interesting things about the I.Q racial hierarchy promoted by Taylor, Murray, and Watson (and, as I said, nobody disagrees on this fact, and the only debate is why these disparities exist).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Northeast Asians—I.Q. 105
> 
> Whites—I.Q. 100
> 
> Hispanics—I.Q. 90
> 
> Blacks—I.Q. 85
> 
> What is interesting about that is when you look at average household income, academic success rates, representation in high brain-function jobs, marriage success, home ownership, etc…the rates for those meters of success in society goes in EXACLY that order.
> 
> Conversely, all meters of failure, such as violent crime rates, drug use, drop-out rates, illegitimacy rates, etc…looks EXACLY like that list, but in the reverse. Funny how something you claim is debunked, illegitimate and not believed by anybody corresponds with reality so perfectly.*
> 
> Cmon son. You're not just flogging a dead horse, you're whipping the skeleton now.
> 
> White supremacists do this all the time. After I write a post showing how X is not true, they will state X is true and say nothing about the points made by me in the post. As if their saying it makes it so.
> 
> Then after losing an argument they will simply repeat their main point as if they did not lose at all. Or they will come back a few days/weeks later when they think everyone has forgotten and then repeat their main point again.
> 
> I ask many specific questions you evaded. As well by several others. Because the answers to those questions would shake the foundations of your little olmic empire.
> 
> You know it, I know it. Everybody knows it.
> 
> You are not open to an honest discussion, you came here as a king of your little sand castle of delightfully white sands. And you know if you answer the questions here, your castle will be washed away by the the waves of curiosity and knowledge.
> 
> Poetic, aren’t I?


Ok, boy. How about you identify whichever points you claimed I ignored.  I’ve already asked you to stop writing in a pell-mell manner so that we can stay focused on one point at a time, but you couldn’t stop yourself from becoming scatterbrained in your replies. If I missed something it was due to that bad habit of yours. So, ask again, clearly, without silly memes and gif files, and without adding extra posts before I reply. If you can do that, I’ll answer anything. I will also add that claiming any bit of information you dislike is mere “racism, “and the results of White Supremacist/Nazi meddling is NOT an argument against it, nor does it support your side. That is nothing but fearful, cowardly deflection.


----------



## mga138

DGS49 said:


> For those with even a passing interest and understanding of statistics, the existence of a few individuals who go against the statistical grain is not "disproof" of the reality, or anything like it.  NOBODY is saying that there are not brilliant Blacks in REAL subjects (STEM, etc.), but they are exceedingly rare.
> 
> As I have previously pointed out in this space, if one presumes that an IQ of 130 is "required" for membership in the top technical/intellectual echelon, only 5% of whites would qualify, but a microscopic three-tenths of one percent of Blacks would meet that standard.  If there are 36 million or so Blacks in the U.S., that's more than a hundred thousand individuals - good for them.  But to expect Blacks to be proportionately represented in the learned professions (i.e., 12% of the total) is preposterous.  The reality is that they are OVER-represented right now, due to reduced standards in colleges and professional schools.
> 
> And to suppose or believe that measured intelligence (IQ) is in any way dubious or questioned by professionals in the field is absurd.  The reliability, repeatability, and validity of properly-administered intelligence tests is better established than Evolution.  Even IQ tests with nothing but pictorial questions have been proven valid.
> 
> It really serves no purpose to deny a fact simply because you find it uncomfortable



Quite admirably put. You touch it with a needle. I admire your concise postings.


----------



## Paul Essien

DGS49
*For those with even a passing interest and understanding of statistics, the existence of a few individuals who go against the statistical grain is not "disproof" of the reality, or anything like it. NOBODY is saying that there are not brilliant Blacks in REAL subjects (STEM, etc.), but they are exceedingly rare.*

So what do you do with the millions of naturally dumb blk people (On av) ?


----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


> DGS49
> *For those with even a passing interest and understanding of statistics, the existence of a few individuals who go against the statistical grain is not "disproof" of the reality, or anything like it. NOBODY is saying that there are not brilliant Blacks in REAL subjects (STEM, etc.), but they are exceedingly rare.*
> 
> So what do you do with the millions of naturally dumb blk people (On av) ?


My answer is to Stay away from them at every opportunity. We don't need or want them, and they are expendable burdens (for the most part). I think it is an act of great magnanimity for Whites to be willing to leave Blacks alone, to keep our distance, and to wish them success. Other groups of people wont be this gracious about these types of natural differences. Try the North East Asians, for instance. If the Chinese take over this country some day, I laugh to myself when I imagine a Black leader asking the Chinese for handouts over complains of disparities and insufficient equity. The disparities will be even more pronounced under a Chinese majority than under a morbidly altruistic White majority. The disparities between Black And Asian are already very wide, in fact, and that is with the Chinese still being a small minority of the population.


----------



## Batcat

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*


So why don’t the blacks do something to overcome the problems in their neighborhoods?

One thing I have suggested in the past is to form your own political party. Why live on the Democratic Plantation which  is run by white men when you can move out and form your own party and elect your party members to Congress. 

You would have both the Republican Party and the Democratic Party kissing your butts to get your votes so they could pass the legislation they want. You might not have all that many representatives in the House or Senators but they would be a very powerful block of votes. 

I know. It is much easier and far more fun to blame the evil white man for all your problems. That way you really don’t have to address the failure of the schools in your neighborhoods or why drug gangs run wild, shooting and killing each other and innocent bystanders. 

If you ever do what I suggest (which of course you won’t) make damn sure your party isn’t run by white men.


----------



## IM2

Batcat said:


> So why don’t the blacks do something to overcome the problems in their neighborhoods?
> 
> One thing I have suggested in the past is to form your own political party. Why live on the Democratic Plantation which  is run by white men when you can move out and form your own party and elect your party members to Congress.
> 
> You would have both the Republican Party and the Democratic Party kissing your butts to get your votes so they could pass the legislation they want. You might not have all that many representatives in the House or Senators but they would be a very powerful block of votes.
> 
> I know. It is much easier and far more fun to blame the evil white man for all your problems. That way you really don’t have to address the failure of the schools in your neighborhoods or why drug gangs run wild, shooting and killing each other and innocent bystanders.
> 
> If you ever do what I suggest (which of course you won’t) make damn sure your party isn’t run by white men.


If the problem is rooted in white racism and whites control the institutions then the problems will continue. Apparently you have never stepped foot in a bank to ask them to donate to a black community organization. Now before you try asking the next stupid question or have the next remark on what you think blacks should do or how we should not depend on whites, understand that money from blacks sit in white baks and that money goes primarily to white community and economic development.

There is no democratic plantation and as long as white republicans keep making comments like this blacks will keep believing that republicans are racist. Blacks tried forming a politifcal party in the 1990's. And you don't seem to understand the history of inaction blacks endured when we solidly supported the republican party from 1865-1964.

So if republicans want black votes you have got to earn them through action like the democrats have done. Democrats desegregated the military. A democrat signed the voting rights act and the majority of votrs for the civil and voting rights acts were democrat. The democratic party nominated and worked to get a black president elected twice. Meanwhile republicans have voted against vhoting rights twice in the last 3 years.

So just stop lying about a democratic plantation because the real plantation is what the republicans want us to return to.


----------



## JohnReese

Batcat said:


> So why don’t the blacks do something to overcome the problems in their neighborhoods?
> 
> One thing I have suggested in the past is to form your own political party. Why live on the Democratic Plantation which  is run by white men when you can move out and form your own party and elect your party members to Congress.
> 
> You would have both the Republican Party and the Democratic Party kissing your butts to get your votes so they could pass the legislation they want. You might not have all that many representatives in the House or Senators but they would be a very powerful block of votes.
> 
> I know. It is much easier and far more fun to blame the evil white man for all your problems. That way you really don’t have to address the failure of the schools in your neighborhoods or why drug gangs run wild, shooting and killing each other and innocent bystanders.
> 
> If you ever do what I suggest (which of course you won’t) make damn sure your party isn’t run by white men.


 The OP  is living in the past.


----------



## JohnReese

To the OP, how about blaming yourselves and not the white man!


----------



## IM2

SonnyCorleone said:


> The OP  is living in the past.


No, I'm living in 2021. White racism exists right now and in this forum.


----------



## IM2

SonnyCorleone said:


> To the OP, how about blaming yourselves and not the white man!


Because the root cause of our problem is the racism of whites.

How about you face the truth and change things?


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138 
*Whites to be willing to leave Blacks alone, to keep our distance, and to wish them success. *

So after all the talk. Do nothing ?


----------



## Paul Essien

SonnyCorleone said:


> To the OP, how about blaming yourselves and not the white man!



Not blaming the white man. It's the system. 

My point is that white people the likes of Meathead mga138 Canon Shooter or MarathonMike need to stop thinking that they are inferior to black men because that is what racism is truly about that you think you need a system of advantage to be able to compete with black men and compete head to head.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> Not blaming the white man. It's the system.
> 
> My point is that white people the likes of Meathead mga138 Canon Shooter or MarathonMike need to stop thinking that they are inferior to black men because that is what racism is truly about that you think you need a system of advantage to be able to compete with black men and compete head to head.



Trust me, boy, I've never met a negro I felt was superior to me...


----------



## Canon Shooter

IM2 said:


> Apparently you have never stepped foot in a bank to ask them to donate to a black community organization.



Yeah, a bank would never invest in negro causes.

You know, except for this: Citi Launches More Than $1 Billion in Strategic Initiatives to Help Close the Racial Wealth Gap

You should shut the fuck up instead of spewing your nonsensical bullshit. You're nothing but a whiny, lying negro...


----------



## Juicin

IM2 said:


> Because the root cause of our problem is the racism of whites.
> 
> How about you face the truth and change things?



This is so delusional and feminine. Discrimination should not cause the total collapse of a people

Have you read any history of any other immigrant group in this country? The JewS? Japanese? Vietnamese?

Europeans have been trying to purge them on and off for centuries. They survive. Chinese and Japanese immigrants have succeeded for a very long time here. Even after internment

THere are only two groups in America that have done well. And in 2021 it's their fault. 

You refuse to assimilate, and black culture produces worse economic outcomes. Same for natives on reservations. 

If you don't assimilate and decide to have your own shitty subculture. How is that on the whites? They have been willing to assimilate you for our lifetime.


----------



## JohnReese

Paul Essien said:


> Not blaming the white man. It's the system.
> 
> My point is that white people the likes of Meathead mga138 Canon Shooter or MarathonMike need to stop thinking that they are inferior to black men because that is what racism is truly about that you think you need a system of advantage to be able to compete with black men and compete head to head.


The system is not racist to blacks. They have it easier than we whites in society.


----------



## JohnReese

IM2 said:


> Because the root cause of our problem is the racism of whites.
> 
> How about you face the truth and change things?



Blaming my race for your people's shortcomings is so racist.


----------



## JohnReese

IM2 said:


> No, I'm living in 2021. White racism exists right now and in this forum.


White racism is a myth. In,21 you guys have it easier than us.


----------



## Paul Essien

Canon Shooter said:


> Yeah, a bank would never invest in negro causes.
> 
> You know, except for this: Citi Launches More Than $1 Billion in Strategic Initiatives to Help Close the Racial Wealth Gap
> 
> You should shut the fuck up instead of spewing your nonsensical bullshit. You're nothing but a whiny, lying negro...


All white men especially white supremacists) believe they are inferior to black men. That's why they do this overtop, trying act like they are superior act, it's all a front to disguise their beliefs of inferiority they have towards black men.


----------



## Paul Essien

SonnyCorleone said:


> White racism is a myth. In,21 you guys have it easier than us.


You could have pointed to the same things 55 years ago. 55 years ago we had Muhammad Ali. Sidney Poiter making movies. Sammy Davis JnR, Louis Armstrong etc. But 55 years ago the USA was burning to the ground due to all the race riots. MLK, Martin Luther, Malcolm X, Black Panthers were fighting for justice

Look.

*White people have never minded being entertained by black people*

Even at the height of racism this was the case.


----------



## 22lcidw

IM2 said:


> Because the root cause of our problem is the racism of whites.
> 
> How about you face the truth and change things?


Internally...improve school education with a push. Reduce the amount of children born out of wedlock and to single teenagers. And to reduce the Prog Socialist Women in power with the advantage of getting the good jobs to males. With minority males getting a true heads up. This will rest us into something sane.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> All white men especially white supremacists) believe they are inferior to black men. That's why they do this overtop, trying act like they are superior act, it's all a front to disguise their beliefs of inferiority they have towards black men.


LOL!!!

You're one funny lawn jockey, I'll give ya' that.

I know, when it comes to negroes like you, I don't have to act superior. I know I am. Now, you would say the reason for that is race. But the reason is character. You see, you have none. You commented about banks not wanting to help negro causes. I showed you one example, with over $1 billion being invested in negro communities, and like a fucking coward you don't even mention it, because it proves you wrong.

You are wrong in eery aspect of your life. Your opinions are stupid and wrong. Your beliefs are stupid and wrong.

But I like the way you dance, negro. It's entertaining. Dance some more...


----------



## Paul Essien

Canon Shooter said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> You're one funny lawn jockey, I'll give ya' that.
> 
> I know, when it comes to negroes like you, I don't have to act superior. I know I am. Now, you would say the reason for that is race. But the reason is character. You see, you have none. You commented about banks not wanting to help negro causes. I showed you one example, with over $1 billion being invested in negro communities, and like a fucking coward you don't even mention it, because it proves you wrong.
> 
> You are wrong in eery aspect of your life. Your opinions are stupid and wrong. Your beliefs are stupid and wrong.
> 
> But I like the way you dance, negro. It's entertaining. Dance some more...


OK. What's the link ?


----------



## BS Filter

Paul Essien said:


> You could have pointed to the same things 55 years ago. 55 years ago we had Muhammad Ali. Sidney Poiter making movies. Sammy Davis JnR, Louis Armstrong etc. But 55 years ago the USA was burning to the ground due to all the race riots. MLK, Martin Luther, Malcolm X, Black Panthers were fighting for justice
> 
> Look.
> 
> *White people have never minded being entertained by black people*
> 
> Even at the height of racism this was the case.


There are Black musicians I admire.  I've played music with many Black musicians.  I've never net such whiney sniveling race hustlers as you, IM2 and Superbadbrother in my entire life.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> OK. What's the link ?


Whoops, thought I'd posted that.

Here 'tis: Citi Launches More Than $1 Billion in Strategic Initiatives to Help Close the Racial Wealth Gap

Now I guess we can sit and wait for you to tll us that it's not going to the right negroes, or it's not enough, or some other nonsense to try to deflect from the fact that you're wrong...


----------



## IM2

Funny how some white people understand everything about how past and current policies affect people until it come to race. 

_"It would neither be true or honest to say that the Negros problem is what it is because he is innately inferior or because he is basically lazy and listless or because he has not lifted himself by his own bootstraps. To find the origins of the Negro problem we must turn to the white man's problem."_

*Rev. Martin Luther King Jr*​


----------



## IM2

BS Filter said:


> There are Black musicians I admire.  I've played music with many Black musicians.  I've never net such whiney sniveling race hustlers as you, IM2 and Superbadbrother in my entire life.


You haven't met any whiny sniveling race hustlers but the other white racists you hang out with. You have never had a serious conversation about race with anybody black.


----------



## IM2

22lcidw said:


> Internally...improve school education with a push. Reduce the amount of children born out of wedlock and to single teenagers. And to reduce the Prog Socialist Women in power with the advantage of getting the good jobs to males. With minority males getting a true heads up. This will rest us into something sane.


No white boy that's not the answer. Whites try looking for everything but the role their racism plays in the problems people of color face.


----------



## Batcat

IM2 said:


> No, I'm living in 2021. White racism exists right now and in this forum.


White racism is far from what it was in the 1960s in Mississippi. I was there at that time stationed at Kessler AFB in Biloxi.

I know a few whites who are definitely prejudiced but most I know are fair and follow MLK‘s advice  to judge others by the content of their character not the color of their skin.

My son  in law for example had closer black friends than he did white friends. He also had a Confederate flag as a wall decoration in the rec room of his home. He was born and raised in Florida and was a real life Florida Cracker. He had herded cattle on horseback with a whip and he was damn good with that whip. It did indeed sound like a gun shot when he used it. One time a cop responded to a gunfire report when he was showing off outside With his whip. 






it is true that some racism exists today but it is also true that some use their skin color as a convenient excuse for all the problems in their lives.


----------



## IM2

Canon Shooter said:


> Whoops, thought I'd posted that.
> 
> Here 'tis: Citi Launches More Than $1 Billion in Strategic Initiatives to Help Close the Racial Wealth Gap
> 
> Now I guess we can sit and wait for you to tll us that it's not going to the right negroes, or it's not enough, or some other nonsense to try to deflect from the fact that you're wrong...


Let's try not being disingenous chump. They announced that last year. It just started. And the things blacks face take more than a billion dollars to fix since the study by Citi shows that blacks have lost at least 16 trillion since the beginning of this century.

So spare us your opinion saltine.


----------



## IM2

Batcat said:


> White racism is far from what it was in the 1960s in Mississippi. I was there at that time stationed at Kessler AFB in Biloxi.
> 
> I know a few whites who are definitely prejudiced but most I know are fair and follow MLK‘s advice  to judge others by the content of their character not the color of their skin.
> 
> My son  in law for example had closer black friends than he did white friends. He also had a Confederate flag as a wall decoration in the rec room of his home. He was born and raised in Florida and was a real life Florida Cracker. He had herded cattle on horseback with a whip and he was damn good with that whip. It did indeed sound like a gun shot when he used it. One time a cop responded to a gunfire report when he was showing off outside With his whip.
> 
> View attachment 534972
> 
> it is true that some racism exists today but it is also true that some use their skin color as a convenient excuse for all the problems in their lives.



Overall in America crime is less than it was in 1960. So do we stop fighting crime? There is no acceptable amount of racism Batcat.


----------



## BS Filter

IM2 said:


> You haven't met any whiny sniveling race hustlers but the other white racists you hang out with. You have never had a serious conversation about race with anybody black.


True, I've never had any serious conversation about race with any Black musicians.  We were having too much fun playing music.  You're mentally ill.


----------



## IM2

BS Filter said:


> True, I've never had any serious conversation about race with any Black musicians.  We were having too much fun playing music.  You're mentally ill.


No, I'm just fine. You're the one posting racism while claiming not to be a racist. That's schizophrenia.


----------



## Paul Essien

Canon Shooter
*Whoops, thought I'd posted that. Here 'tis: *_*Citi Launches More Than $1 Billion in Strategic Initiatives to Help Close the Racial Wealth Gap*_

I don't care what they say they are going to do. I only care about what they have done.

I mean it's been a year since they "launched" this in Sep 2020

So what have they done ?

Canon Shooter
*Now I guess we can sit and wait for you to tll us that it's not going to the right negroes, or it's not enough, or some other nonsense to try to deflect from the fact that you're wrong...*

I'm not going to give white people credit for doing something they are supposed to do. The same way white communities get invested in heavily. Black communities should get the same.

Racism is one the reasons why the US is slowly slipping into third world nation and why it is in the state that it is in. The US is in so much debt and if they had economic black powerhouse, all that debt would've been paid off.

For example, Donald Trump and his family have only been in America for three generations, that is nothing historically compared to black Americans. USA needs to acknowledge who build the country and why black Americans are important to USA's moral foundations. Without foundational black Americans there is no nation and no humanity.


----------



## Batcat

IM2 said:


> Overall in America crime is less than it was in 1960. So do we stop fighting crime? There is no acceptable amount of racism Batcat.


If there is no acceptable amount of racism do you accept the fact that a lot of blacks are racist toward whites?

Plus why are blacks so racist against Asians? 









						Blacks more racist than Whites, say Americans to Rasmussen
					

A new poll from Rasmussen Reports finds that Americans, by a majority, see Blacks as more racist than Whites. Make way for the protests. Make way for the Black Lives Matter, Democrat, leftist-outraged arguments. In short: There goes the whole Democratic Party’s platform.




					www.washingtontimes.com
				




_
‘Cause this is what Rasmussen just found: According to the telephone and online survey, 75% of American adults think “racism” can go all ways — in other words, that it’s defined by discrimination of one group against another, based on skin color and heritage.

Eighteen percent say most Whites in America are racist.

Twenty-five percent say most Blacks in America are racist.

Fifteen percent say most Hispanics in America are racist.

Thirteen percent say most Asians in America are racist.

That means: “Americans believe blacks are more racist than whites, Hispanics and Asians in this country,” Rasmussen wrote._



			An overdue conversation about black-on-Asian violence
		


_
Before the pandemic and before Trump’s presidency, anti-Asian violence had existed in major urban locales. It looked disturbingly like today’s attacks. Instead of crying racism, local leaders of these deep-blue areas used to bend over backward to deny any possibility of a racial motive. National leaders used to pay no attention. 

In 2018, when neither ordinary people nor Trump had heard of the coronavirus, blacks committed more hate crimes against Asians more than any other race, according to national hate crime statistics compiled by the Justice Department. Figures for 2020 are not yet available. 

A previous wave of despicable anti-Asian violence in the San Francisco Bay Area is also illuminating. In January 2010, six black male teenagers kicked and beat 83-year-old Huan Chen after he disembarked at a light rail bus stop in San Francisco. They bashed his head to the ground and fled the scene laughing as Chen laid bleeding. He died two months later. 

In April of the same year, two black teenagers punched 59-year-old Tian Sheng Yu in downtown Oakland. They also assaulted his son before and afterward. The elder Yu died from his injuries. The criminals later said they just "felt like hitting someone." 

A survey conducted by the San Francisco Police Department in 2008 revealed that 85% of the city’s violent crimes were black-on-Asian, a figure officials in this notoriously liberal city confronted with "squeamishness."_


----------



## Paul Essien

Batcat 
*If there is no acceptable amount of racism do you accept the fact that a lot of blacks are racist toward whites?*

But you still get the job white man. You still get the loan. You still get the house. You can still go anywhere in the world and no would have a problem with you on the basis of your race. The police will give you the benefit of the doubt before blowing your brains. You make sure you live as far away from blk ppl as poss and have a system to enable you to do that.

So tell me how is all this black racism affecting you white man ?


----------



## Paul Essien

Batcat
_*Plus why are blacks so racist against Asians?*_

I repeat what I wrote before.

This white man (Brendt Christensen)






You probably don't know who he is but he did this






In 2017 this white man raped her, beat her, cut off her head and mutilated her body.

Fast forward to 2019. Arhur Martonvich kills three Asian man in New York subway by beating them to death with a hammer.






He try to sell some B.S about doing it to defend Asian women from Asian men. Yeah right.

Last year a white man John Wiseman called the police and told them that his Asian wife was on the floor unresponsive. He left out the part about shooting her three times, two of them in the back






Jeffery Morris (Who has previous convictions) burns Susie Zhao alive






Scott Smith last years shoot and kills his wife Kanaquan Smith. He filed for divorce a few weeks before he killed her. He claimed self defence and guess what ? They bought it. Prosecutors dropped all charges against him saying there wasn't enough evidence.






I don't forget the killers of Vincent Chin in the 80's who was killed by two white men who got no jail time

I don't forget Lyuen Phan Ngyuen who beaten to death by 7 white men in the 90's who shouted "white power" to her

I don't forget Micheal Cho in 2007 was unarmed when shot and killed by a white policeman who of course was not punished

I don't forget Thang Nyguen shot to death in 2016 by two white men who of course never spent one night in Shawshank.

But we are the problem ?

Black people have done a lot for Asians. Let's look at history.

When the white supremacists were over there in 1800's killing the people in the Phillipines, almost committing genocide. A black man named David Fagan and other blk men defected because he didn't wanna see the filippinos get slaughtered. So he and a few other blk men started a guerilla war against the USA army






He went over there training the Asians so they wouldn't be sitting ducks for the white supremacists.

In the 1960's; Asians are over here because of us fighting for the 1965 immigration act. It was the black panthers speaking out against the Vietnam war






*Muhammad Ali gave up his best boxing years for Asians.*

He was out the sport for 3 years because he didn't want to got to Vietnam and harm Asian people





We are the economic base for Asians. We propped them up but that was not returned because Asians have a policy of not spending a dime with black businesses. And we better not go to their countries coz the anti blk racism is so deep there. It was black people who watched them Kung Fu movies of the 70's and made Bruce Lee an icon.

So people better shut the fk up about how black people are mistreating the Asian community

Let's talk facts

For months we have had the white media trying to manufacture a phoney outrage about how blk ppl attacking Asians.

As Malcolm X said






They focused on the same 3 or 4 incidents and they put this on a non stop loop over and over again.

And guess what ?

That was going so well .....until this






The white media's goal is to try to invalidate blk people's claim of racism. That's what this about.

So the white media has to step forward with this counter narrative. One that makes black people the bad guys and they can't be subtle about it.


----------



## BS Filter

IM2 said:


> No, I'm just fine. You're the one posting racism while claiming not to be a racist. That's schizophrenia.


You're mentally ill.  Everyone here knows it.  You're the problem.


----------



## 22lcidw

IM2 said:


> No white boy that's not the answer. Whites try looking for everything but the role their racism plays in the problems people of color face.


White Prog women are your bosses. They control you. You are their bitches. What is worse is they like your machismo while you phuk over the sisters. The sisters are pissed off and have attitudes and blame everyone. For decades! Black guys and White women are much more an item that White men and Black women. You know I am telling you the truth. And what bothers me is that Black ladies are so sexy but craziness interferes in any possible relationships with all groups involved.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> Canon Shooter
> *Whoops, thought I'd posted that. Here 'tis: *_*Citi Launches More Than $1 Billion in Strategic Initiatives to Help Close the Racial Wealth Gap*_
> 
> I don't care what they say they are going to do. I only care about what they have done.
> 
> I mean it's been a year since they "launched" this in Sep 2020
> 
> So what have they done ?



I'm not gonna' spoon feed you, Sambo. Read the article.

I knew you'd dismiss it. The fact of the matter is that a bank with a white CEO is doing more to help negroes than negroes have ever done themselves...



Paul Essien said:


> Canon Shooter
> *Now I guess we can sit and wait for you to tll us that it's not going to the right negroes, or it's not enough, or some other nonsense to try to deflect from the fact that you're wrong...*
> 
> I'm not going to give white people credit for doing something they are supposed to do. The same way white communities get invested in heavily. Black communities should get the same.


[/QUOTE]
What makes this something that Citi is "supposed to do".

Seriously, though, fuck you. Fuck you, and fuck your whole negro community. You deserve nothing; not a goddamn thing. Citi puts $1.15 billion into the slums and you're not going to give them credit for that?

Fuck you. You deserve shit...



Paul Essien said:


> For example, Donald Trump and his family have only been in America for three generations, that is nothing historically compared to black Americans.



What that tells me is that Trump's family was smarter and worked harder, and negroes like you sat on your fat moolie asses waiting to get shit for free. Well, that's exactly what you'll get: shit...


----------



## Batcat

Paul Essien said:


> Batcat
> *If there is no acceptable amount of racism do you accept the fact that a lot of blacks are racist toward whites?*
> 
> But you still get the job white man. You still get the loan. You still get the house. You can still go anywhere in the world and no would have a problem with you on the basis of your race. The police will give you the benefit of the doubt before blowing your brains. You make sure you live as far away from blk ppl as poss and have a system to enable you to do that.
> 
> So tell me how is all this black racism affecting you white man ?


I worked for a major corporation that was always searching for qualified blacks to promote. A black who had some education could easily climb the corporate ladder and many did. 

One big problem I see today is many of the schools in the large cities run by democrats are failing to educate their students. Many have a hard time reading or doing basic math even if they graduate. A high percentage of the students in those areas are black. Without a good education their opportunities are limited. You can’t be the head of a quality department in a high tech industry if you can’t read well. 

I recently moved from a small town in Florida to a more rural area. I lived in that city for fifteen years and had black neighbors all that time and were good friends with them. We moved because my son in law and  myself were the only people living in an enormous home that had once been a hotel. At one time a dozen or more people lived in that home with us but kids grow up and renters leave. After 15 years of listening to logging trucks drive by all day and oten at night I wanted to live in a quiet neighborhood for a change. 

Explain to me why many blacks who immigrate here from Africa are more successful than blacks born here. 









						Study: Black Immigrants Earn More than U.S.-Born Blacks
					

Nielsen research finds that black immigrants earn more than U.S-born blacks. The median household income for foreign black immigrants is 30% higher than black Americans.



					www.blackenterprise.com
				




_As the black population in the United States grows, the diversity in the black community is unprecedented. According to research by Nielsen, the number of black immigrants in the U.S. has more than doubled since 1980, to a record 3.8 million, accounting for 1 in every 11 blacks. By 2060, 1 out of every 6 U.S. blacks will be immigrants.

Black immigrants from Africa are driving the recent growth in immigration, accounting for 36% of the total foreign-born black population. Blacks from Nigeria and Ethiopia account for much of that growth. Still, the Caribbean population accounts for nearly 50% of all blacks, with most coming from Jamaica.

*As the ‘different flavors of black’ emerge, different economies are also emerging. The Nielsen research finds that the median household income for foreign-born blacks is 30% higher than U.S.-born blacks.* emphasis added[/b]

“_


----------



## IM2

Batcat said:


> If there is no acceptable amount of racism do you accept the fact that a lot of blacks are racist toward whites?
> 
> Plus why are blacks so racist against Asians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks more racist than Whites, say Americans to Rasmussen
> 
> 
> A new poll from Rasmussen Reports finds that Americans, by a majority, see Blacks as more racist than Whites. Make way for the protests. Make way for the Black Lives Matter, Democrat, leftist-outraged arguments. In short: There goes the whole Democratic Party’s platform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtontimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _‘Cause this is what Rasmussen just found: According to the telephone and online survey, 75% of American adults think “racism” can go all ways — in other words, that it’s defined by discrimination of one group against another, based on skin color and heritage.
> 
> Eighteen percent say most Whites in America are racist.
> 
> Twenty-five percent say most Blacks in America are racist.
> 
> Fifteen percent say most Hispanics in America are racist.
> 
> Thirteen percent say most Asians in America are racist.
> 
> That means: “Americans believe blacks are more racist than whites, Hispanics and Asians in this country,” Rasmussen wrote._
> 
> 
> 
> An overdue conversation about black-on-Asian violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Before the pandemic and before Trump’s presidency, anti-Asian violence had existed in major urban locales. It looked disturbingly like today’s attacks. Instead of crying racism, local leaders of these deep-blue areas used to bend over backward to deny any possibility of a racial motive. National leaders used to pay no attention.
> 
> In 2018, when neither ordinary people nor Trump had heard of the coronavirus, blacks committed more hate crimes against Asians more than any other race, according to national hate crime statistics compiled by the Justice Department. Figures for 2020 are not yet available.
> 
> A previous wave of despicable anti-Asian violence in the San Francisco Bay Area is also illuminating. In January 2010, six black male teenagers kicked and beat 83-year-old Huan Chen after he disembarked at a light rail bus stop in San Francisco. They bashed his head to the ground and fled the scene laughing as Chen laid bleeding. He died two months later.
> 
> In April of the same year, two black teenagers punched 59-year-old Tian Sheng Yu in downtown Oakland. They also assaulted his son before and afterward. The elder Yu died from his injuries. The criminals later said they just "felt like hitting someone."
> 
> A survey conducted by the San Francisco Police Department in 2008 revealed that 85% of the city’s violent crimes were black-on-Asian, a figure officials in this notoriously liberal city confronted with "squeamishness."_



No I won't accept that because being angry at the way we have continously been treated is not racism. Don't post anectdotal shit like you have just done to try absolving whites of what has been don. Start naming legislation and public policy made by blacks to exclude whites from opportunity, education, housing, health care, investments, freedom, the right to vote, citizenship, and income/wealth.

Fuck that Rasmussen poll where maybe 20 blacks took part.

*New report analyzes race of perpetrators in anti-Asian attacks*

*A new report out analyzing the race of suspects in anti-Asian attacks found in 184 incidents analyzed, news articles identified 89% of the suspects as White.*









						New report analyzes race of perpetrators in anti-Asian attacks – AsAmNews
					

Findings do not support popular misconceptions about the Asian and Black communities




					asamnews.com
				






			https://virulenthate.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/05/Virulent-Hate-Anti-Asian-Racism-In-2020-5.17.21.pdf
		


White racists such as you are always trying to find ways to claim somebody else is more racist. Blacks have done none of what whites have done and what cerain types of whites continue doing now. There is NO amount of acceptable racism, and that means eveybody, but for you to try claiming blacks are more racist than everybody is ludicrous.


----------



## Batcat

Paul Essien said:


> Batcat
> _*Plus why are blacks so racist against Asians?*_
> 
> I repeat what I wrote before.
> 
> This white man (Brendt Christensen)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably don't know who he is but he did this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2017 this white man raped her, beat her, cut off her head and mutilated her body.
> 
> Fast forward to 2019. Arhur Martonvich kills three Asian man in New York subway by beating them to death with a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He try to sell some B.S about doing it to defend Asian women from Asian men. Yeah right.
> 
> Last year a white man John Wiseman called the police and told them that his Asian wife was on the floor unresponsive. He left out the part about shooting her three times, two of them in the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffery Morris (Who has previous convictions) burns Susie Zhao alive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott Smith last years shoot and kills his wife Kanaquan Smith. He filed for divorce a few weeks before he killed her. He claimed self defence and guess what ? They bought it. Prosecutors dropped all charges against him saying there wasn't enough evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't forget the killers of Vincent Chin in the 80's who was killed by two white men who got no jail time
> 
> I don't forget Lyuen Phan Ngyuen who beaten to death by 7 white men in the 90's who shouted "white power" to her
> 
> I don't forget Micheal Cho in 2007 was unarmed when shot and killed by a white policeman who of course was not punished
> 
> I don't forget Thang Nyguen shot to death in 2016 by two white men who of course never spent one night in Shawshank.
> 
> But we are the problem ?
> 
> Black people have done a lot for Asians. Let's look at history.
> 
> When the white supremacists were over there in 1800's killing the people in the Phillipines, almost committing genocide. A black man named David Fagan and other blk men defected because he didn't wanna see the filippinos get slaughtered. So he and a few other blk men started a guerilla war against the USA army
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He went over there training the Asians so they wouldn't be sitting ducks for the white supremacists.
> 
> In the 1960's; Asians are over here because of us fighting for the 1965 immigration act. It was the black panthers speaking out against the Vietnam war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Muhammad Ali gave up his best boxing years for Asians.*
> 
> He was out the sport for 3 years because he didn't want to got to Vietnam and harm Asian people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are the economic base for Asians. We propped them up but that was not returned because Asians have a policy of not spending a dime with black businesses. And we better not go to their countries coz the anti blk racism is so deep there. It was black people who watched them Kung Fu movies of the 70's and made Bruce Lee an icon.
> 
> So people better shut the fk up about how black people are mistreating the Asian community
> 
> Let's talk facts
> 
> For months we have had the white media trying to manufacture a phoney outrage about how blk ppl attacking Asians.
> 
> As Malcolm X said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They focused on the same 3 or 4 incidents and they put this on a non stop loop over and over again.
> 
> And guess what ?
> 
> That was going so well .....until this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white media's goal is to try to invalidate blk people's claim of racism. That's what this about.
> 
> So the white media has to step forward with this counter narrative. One that makes black people the bad guys and they can't be subtle about it.


So you said …

_We are the economic base for Asians. We propped them up but that was not returned because Asians have a policy of not spending a dime with black businesses. And we better not go to their countries coz the anti blk racism is so deep there. It was black people who watched them Kung Fu movies of the 70's and made Bruce Lee an icon.

So people better shut the fk up about how black people are mistreating the Asian community_

So that gives you the excuse to attack innocent Asians that are doing nothing to you? Plus how much bravery does it take to attack an elderly woman?


----------



## Paul Essien

Canon Shooter
*What makes this something that Citi is "supposed to do". Seriously, though, fuck you. Fuck you, and fuck your whole negro community. You deserve nothing; not a goddamn thing. *

You want a tissue with that ?






Canon Shooter
*Citi puts $1.15 billion into the slums and you're not going to give them credit for that? Fuck you. You deserve shit.*

And why were there slums in the first place ? Because of the white supremacists. You're people are trying to fix a problem that you created yourselves.

What have they done ? I want to see what they have done. 

And I don't give them any credit. Black Americans are taxpayers and that tax payers money is supposed to go to the uplift of your community. No credit


----------



## IM2

Batcat said:


> I worked for a major corporation that was always searching for qualified blacks to promote. A black who had some education could easily climb the corporate ladder and many did.
> 
> One big problem I see today is many of the schools in the large cities run by democrats are failing to educate their students. Many have a hard time reading or doing basic math even if they graduate. A high percentage of the students in those areas are black. Without a good education their opportunities are limited. You can’t be the head of a quality department in a high tech industry if you can’t read well.
> 
> I recently moved from a small town in Florida to a more rural area. I lived in that city for fifteen years and had black neighbors all that time and were good friends with them. We moved because my son in law and  myself were the only people living in an enormous home that had once been a hotel. At one time a dozen or more people lived in that home with us but kids grow up and renters leave. After 15 years of listening to logging trucks drive by all day and oten at night I wanted to live in a quiet neighborhood for a change.
> 
> Explain to me why many blacks who immigrate here from Africa are more successful than blacks born here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Study: Black Immigrants Earn More than U.S.-Born Blacks
> 
> 
> Nielsen research finds that black immigrants earn more than U.S-born blacks. The median household income for foreign black immigrants is 30% higher than black Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> www.blackenterprise.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _As the black population in the United States grows, the diversity in the black community is unprecedented. According to research by Nielsen, the number of black immigrants in the U.S. has more than doubled since 1980, to a record 3.8 million, accounting for 1 in every 11 blacks. By 2060, 1 out of every 6 U.S. blacks will be immigrants.
> 
> Black immigrants from Africa are driving the recent growth in immigration, accounting for 36% of the total foreign-born black population. Blacks from Nigeria and Ethiopia account for much of that growth. Still, the Caribbean population accounts for nearly 50% of all blacks, with most coming from Jamaica.
> 
> *As the ‘different flavors of black’ emerge, different economies are also emerging. The Nielsen research finds that the median household income for foreign-born blacks is 30% higher than U.S.-born blacks.* emphasis added[/b]
> 
> “_


Quit trying to tell us that what we have lived and seen doesn't happen. Your corporation didn't look for a damn thing. Blacks coming here from Africa are either rich or on the HIB Visa program. 

You are talking to black people here why do you think you can tell us what we already know and why are you so ignorant regarding black immigration? The blacks I have met that come to America for school are often children of royalty and high officials in business or gpvernmemt. There aren't many poverty stricken Africans coming here from the hoods of Nairobi. And go read about the H1B Visa program that give immigrants jobs in corporations when they hit the states.


----------



## IM2

Batcat said:


> So you said …
> 
> _We are the economic base for Asians. We propped them up but that was not returned because Asians have a policy of not spending a dime with black businesses. And we better not go to their countries coz the anti blk racism is so deep there. It was black people who watched them Kung Fu movies of the 70's and made Bruce Lee an icon.
> 
> So people better shut the fk up about how black people are mistreating the Asian community_
> 
> So that gives you the excuse to attack innocent Asians that are doing nothing to you? Plus how much bravery does it take to attack an elderly woman?


----------



## Batcat

IM2 said:


> No I won't accept that because being angry at the way we have continously been treated is not racism. Don't post anectdotal shit like you have just done to try absolving whites of what has been don. Start naming legislation and public policy made by blacks to exclude whites from opportunity, education, housing, health care, investments, freedom, the right to vote, citizenship, and income/wealth.
> 
> Fuck that Rasmussen poll where maybe 20 blacks took part.
> 
> *New report analyzes race of perpetrators in anti-Asian attacks*
> 
> *A new report out analyzing the race of suspects in anti-Asian attacks found in 184 incidents analyzed, news articles identified 89% of the suspects as White.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New report analyzes race of perpetrators in anti-Asian attacks – AsAmNews
> 
> 
> Findings do not support popular misconceptions about the Asian and Black communities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asamnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://virulenthate.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/05/Virulent-Hate-Anti-Asian-Racism-In-2020-5.17.21.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> White racists such as you are always trying to find ways to claim somebody else is more racist. Blacks have done none of what whites have done and what cerain types of whites continue doing now. There is NO amount of acceptable racism, and that means eveybody, but for you to try claiming blacks are more racist than everybody is ludicrous.



I see your problem this way. 

Blacks born in this nation feel they are victims. They have a good excuse for their failure — the white man. 

Blacks who immigrate here see American as a land of opportunity. They get educated, work hard and succeed. 

Why don’t I see whites beating up helpless elderly black men and  women on the streets like blacks are beating up Asians? Stop being so damn sanctimonious.


----------



## Paul Essien

Batcat
*I worked for a major corporation that was always searching for qualified blacks to promote.*

That's what you are telling me but I don't believe you. If whites at your company wanted to hire or promote black people. They would do it.

Batcat
*A black who had some education could easily climb the corporate ladder and many did.*

This assumes that white people are totally fair minded and can judge black ppl with no degree of racism. I don't know any study that shows them capable of that.

Batcat
*One big problem I see today is many of the schools in the large cities run by democrats are failing to educate their students. Many have a hard time reading or doing basic math even if they graduate. A high percentage of the students in those areas are black. Without a good education their opportunities are limited. You can’t be the head of a quality department in a high tech industry if you can’t read well.*

Well if you have a system with profoundly unstandardized schools, profoundly unstandardized financial resources, profoundly unstandardized teaching training, profoundly unstandardized curriculum.

And then you give the kids what ? *A standardized test*

What do you expect ?

And then ppl like you act shocked when at the end of an unstandardized process all the kids coming through don't do equally as well and you say to those who didn't do as well _(who will disproportionately be black of low income because who those are ones who are likely to go to the schools without those equal resources)_ that _"You can't go to that college" "You can't to this uni" "Matter of fact you can't go to any college at all" "You're not that smart"_

Besides, even if a black kid slipped through, whites would rather hire white or Asian person even if the black person was a better nuclear physicist and scored higher

Batcat
*I recently moved from a small town in Florida to a more rural area. I lived in that city for fifteen years and had black neighbors all that time and were good friends with them. *

Is that supposed to impress me ?

Batcat
*We moved because my son in law and myself were the only people living in an enormous home that had once been a hotel. At one time a dozen or more people lived in that home with us but kids grow up and renters leave. After 15 years of listening to logging trucks drive by all day and oten at night I wanted to live in a quiet neighborhood for a change.*

"Quiet" means white. Doesn't it ? And you could live in those quiet area with ease because a system has been set up which makes sure that sizeable % of white people get access to those prosperous areas with the help of mortgage discrimination, redlining, zoning laws and so-called “market forces” pricing many blacks out of the better housing markets _(even though whites only got into those markets because of government subsidies and preferences, both private and public)._


----------



## BS Filter

Batcat said:


> I worked for a major corporation that was always searching for qualified blacks to promote. A black who had some education could easily climb the corporate ladder and many did.
> 
> One big problem I see today is many of the schools in the large cities run by democrats are failing to educate their students. Many have a hard time reading or doing basic math even if they graduate. A high percentage of the students in those areas are black. Without a good education their opportunities are limited. You can’t be the head of a quality department in a high tech industry if you can’t read well.
> 
> I recently moved from a small town in Florida to a more rural area. I lived in that city for fifteen years and had black neighbors all that time and were good friends with them. We moved because my son in law and  myself were the only people living in an enormous home that had once been a hotel. At one time a dozen or more people lived in that home with us but kids grow up and renters leave. After 15 years of listening to logging trucks drive by all day and oten at night I wanted to live in a quiet neighborhood for a change.
> 
> Explain to me why many blacks who immigrate here from Africa are more successful than blacks born here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Study: Black Immigrants Earn More than U.S.-Born Blacks
> 
> 
> Nielsen research finds that black immigrants earn more than U.S-born blacks. The median household income for foreign black immigrants is 30% higher than black Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> www.blackenterprise.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _As the black population in the United States grows, the diversity in the black community is unprecedented. According to research by Nielsen, the number of black immigrants in the U.S. has more than doubled since 1980, to a record 3.8 million, accounting for 1 in every 11 blacks. By 2060, 1 out of every 6 U.S. blacks will be immigrants.
> 
> Black immigrants from Africa are driving the recent growth in immigration, accounting for 36% of the total foreign-born black population. Blacks from Nigeria and Ethiopia account for much of that growth. Still, the Caribbean population accounts for nearly 50% of all blacks, with most coming from Jamaica.
> 
> *As the ‘different flavors of black’ emerge, different economies are also emerging. The Nielsen research finds that the median household income for foreign-born blacks is 30% higher than U.S.-born blacks.* emphasis added[/b]
> 
> “_


Black people from Africa work hard and don't have a "you owe me" attitude.  Dipshit.


----------



## Paul Essien

Batcat said:


> So you said …
> 
> _We are the economic base for Asians. We propped them up but that was not returned because Asians have a policy of not spending a dime with black businesses. And we better not go to their countries coz the anti blk racism is so deep there. It was black people who watched them Kung Fu movies of the 70's and made Bruce Lee an icon.
> 
> So people better shut the fk up about how black people are mistreating the Asian community_
> 
> So that gives you the excuse to attack innocent Asians that are doing nothing to you? Plus how much bravery does it take to attack an elderly woman?



And this is coming from a race of white people who bombed Japan twice in the space of a few days in WW2 killing half a mill Asians. 

*And you sit there and have the nerve to accuse black people of violence against Asians ?*

Black people are not attacking Asian people. Most of them videos are set up's anyway where they'll give a homeless black man some chump change to attack some Asian people

But sure a black person can come up to a non blk person (Asian, white whateever) and bash their skull with a rock or kill a white or Asian ppl because he doesn’t like them but that is not racism, That is an individual acting as an individual and there is no system in place that will support their right to harm you.

He will go to jail.

*The point of racism is being able to kill blk people AND walk free.*

And white ppl can murder black people (As long as they get their lie straight) and get away with it because there is a system in place that allows them to do it. (the courts, the police, the judge, the prison systems).

White people are the only people on the planet who have devised a system to mistreat people based on skin color alone. This system embraces every aspect of human existence — education, economic, entertainment, labor, law, politics, religion, sex, and war.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> Not blaming the white man. It's the system.
> 
> My point is that white people the likes of Meathead mga138 Canon Shooter or MarathonMike need to stop thinking that they are inferior to black men because that is what racism is truly about that you think you need a system of advantage to be able to compete with black men and compete head to head.


There is no one inferior to blacks, except in sports. For the rest we have affirmative action programs which are nothing more than the acknowledgement of black failure.


----------



## Paul Essien

Meathead said:


> There is no one inferior to blacks, except in sports. For the rest we have affirmative action programs which are nothing more than the acknowledgement of black failure.


Do you believe you are superior to a black man ?


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> Do you believe you are superior to a black man ?


To the average black man/woman? Intellectually, without doubt; but then almost everyone is. From sub-Saharan Africa to Haiti to USMB, there is nothing which would suggest otherwise.


----------



## IM2

Batcat said:


> I see your problem this way.
> 
> Blacks born in this nation feel they are victims. They have a good excuse for their failure — the white man.
> 
> Blacks who immigrate here see American as a land of opportunity. They get educated, work hard and succeed.
> 
> Why don’t I see whites beating up helpless elderly black men and  women on the streets like blacks are beating up Asians? Stop being so damn sanctimonious.


You see like a blind man in a dark closet looking for a black cat that ain't there. You see what you want even if you have to dismiss the truth. 400 years of laws and policies by whites to stop us says you're full of shit. You asked an ignorant question. Perhaps you start understanding what the media really doesn't show and ask yourself why whites lead in hate crimes against everybody every single year.





By bias motivation (Based on Table 1.)​An analysis of data for victims of single-bias hate crime incidents showed that:


57.6 percent of the victims were targeted because of the offenders’ bias against race/ethnicity/ancestry.
20.1 percent were victimized because of bias against religion.
16.7 percent were targeted because of bias against sexual orientation.
2.7 percent were victims of gender-identity bias.
2.0 percent were targeted because of bias against disability.
0.9 percent (81 individuals) were victims of gender bias.
Further examination of these bias categories showed the following details:

Racial/ethnicity/ancestry bias (Based on Table 1.)​Among single-bias hate crime incidents in 2019, there were 4,930 victims of race/ethnicity/ancestry motivated hate crime.


48.5 percent were victims of crimes motivated by offenders’ anti-Black or African American bias.
15.7 percent were victims of anti-White bias.
14.1 percent were victims of anti-Hispanic or Latino bias.
4.4 percent were victims of anti-Asian bias.









						Victims
					





					ucr.fbi.gov
				



By race, ethnicity, and age (Based on Table 9.)​_*Race*_

In 2019, race was reported for 6,406 known hate crime offenders. Of these offenders:


52.5 percent were White.
23.9 percent were Black or African American.
6.6 percent were groups made up of individuals of various races (group of multiple races).
1.1 percent were American Indian or Alaska Native.
0.9 percent (58 offenders) were Asian.
0.3 percent (22 offenders) were Native Hawaiian or Other Pacific Islander.
14.6 percent were unknown.









						Offenders
					





					ucr.fbi.gov


----------



## IM2

BS Filter said:


> Black people from Africa work hard and don't have a "you owe me" attitude.  Dipshit.



White boy, you descended from people too lazy to work on free land. We ate owed and if you talked to any African with some sense, they'll blast on your white colonizing asses for what you did to Africa. You racists live in imaginary land. You don't know any africans.


----------



## JohnReese

Paul Essien said:


> All white men especially white supremacists) believe they are inferior to black men. That's why they do this overtop, trying act like they are superior act, it's all a front to disguise their beliefs of inferiority they have towards black men.


White Supremacy is not a thing. We, White men, are comfortable in our skin. We don't try to be something we are not your men do. They race-swap white roles. What's wrong they can't play themselves?


----------



## Paul Essien

Meathead said:


> To the average black man/woman? Intellectually, without doubt; but then almost everyone is. From sub-Saharan Africa to Haiti to USMB, there is nothing which would suggest otherwise.


Stop this average crap

Are you superior to a black man ?


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> Stop this average crap
> 
> Are you superior to a black man ?


Which black man? Doubtless I am intellectually superior to most black (including you certainly), but then I am intellectually inferior to a minority of blacks even if I were of average intelligence (being white).

What is it you don't understand?


----------



## Paul Essien

Meathead said:


> Which black man? Doubtless I am intellectually superior to most black (including you certainly), but then I am intellectually inferior to a minority of blacks even if I were of average intelligence (being white).
> 
> What is it you don't understand?


I asked you a simple question. You couldn't answer. So let's leave it


----------



## Paul Essien

SonnyCorleone said:


> White Supremacy is not a thing. We, White men, are comfortable in our skin. We don't try to be something we are not your men do. They race-swap white roles. What's wrong they can't play themselves?



The examples you listed are fictional characters. Honeymooners was a fictional programme (imagined) the fantastic four were fictional marvel comic book characters. Tim Drake is a fictional comic book character

Show me examples of black people playing non fictional (Lived and existed) white or non blk characters on film ?

_I'll wait_

But white people have no problem playing non fictional, black and non white characters.









*Gods of Egypt* (2016) – Gerard Butler, a white actor played Set an Egyptian god.









*Stonewall* (2015) – Jeremy Irvine, a white actor, played a “straight-acting” white American gay man who started the Stonewall riots. It was started by Marsha P. Johnson, a Black American trans woman.









*Exodus: Gods and Kings* (2014) – Sigourney Weaver, a white actress played Tuya, the wife of an Egyptian pharaoh, Sethi I.









*Argo* (2012) – Ben Affleck, a White actor played Tony Mendez of Mexican, descent.









*21* (2008) – Jim Sturgess, a white actor, plays a character who in real life was Jeffrey Ma, an Asian American.









*A Mighty Heart* (2007) – Angelina Jolie, a white actress played Marianne Pearl of Afro Cuban descent.









*World Trade Center* (2006) – William Mapother, a White actor played Sgt Jason Thomas, a Black American.









*The Passion of the Christ* (2004) – Jim Caviezel, a White actor played Jesus, a Palestinian Jew. The before picture shows what someone of Jesus’s time and place looked like.









*Cleopatra* (1963) – Elizabeth Taylor, a white actress played Cleopatra, an Egyptian queen.









*The Conqueror* (1956) – John Wayne, a White actor played Genghis Khan.

Hollywood have pathological love of casting only the biggest, whitest names in acting, that’s par for the course.

Curious how Hollywood never seems to have trouble finding blk actors to play the bad guys. But when it comes to playing the hero, that is suddenly SO difficult. Denzel Washington and Will Smith, are the exception, not the rule.


----------



## JohnReese

So what are, saying movie stars who are white actors shouldn't act in films? That's like saying a gay should play a gay person. It is named acting for a reason.  I described pop culture getting tokenized, and you bring up that? We wouldn't have the Flintstones without Jackie Gleason!


The last time I checked. Anne Boleyn and Bob Dylan were White, not black.

 And Jolie is mixed.  She is not white.


----------



## Batcat

IM2 said:


> You see like a blind man in a dark closet looking for a black cat that ain't there. You see what you want even if you have to dismiss the truth. 400 years of laws and policies by whites to stop us says you're full of shit. You asked an ignorant question. Perhaps you start understanding what the media really doesn't show and ask yourself why whites lead in hate crimes against everybody every single year.
> 
> View attachment 535015
> 
> By bias motivation (Based on Table 1.)​An analysis of data for victims of single-bias hate crime incidents showed that:
> 
> 
> 57.6 percent of the victims were targeted because of the offenders’ bias against race/ethnicity/ancestry.
> 20.1 percent were victimized because of bias against religion.
> 16.7 percent were targeted because of bias against sexual orientation.
> 2.7 percent were victims of gender-identity bias.
> 2.0 percent were targeted because of bias against disability.
> 0.9 percent (81 individuals) were victims of gender bias.
> Further examination of these bias categories showed the following details:
> 
> Racial/ethnicity/ancestry bias (Based on Table 1.)​Among single-bias hate crime incidents in 2019, there were 4,930 victims of race/ethnicity/ancestry motivated hate crime.
> 
> 
> 48.5 percent were victims of crimes motivated by offenders’ anti-Black or African American bias.
> 15.7 percent were victims of anti-White bias.
> 14.1 percent were victims of anti-Hispanic or Latino bias.
> 4.4 percent were victims of anti-Asian bias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ucr.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By race, ethnicity, and age (Based on Table 9.)​_*Race*_
> 
> In 2019, race was reported for 6,406 known hate crime offenders. Of these offenders:
> 
> 
> 52.5 percent were White.
> 23.9 percent were Black or African American.
> 6.6 percent were groups made up of individuals of various races (group of multiple races).
> 1.1 percent were American Indian or Alaska Native.
> 0.9 percent (58 offenders) were Asian.
> 0.3 percent (22 offenders) were Native Hawaiian or Other Pacific Islander.
> 14.6 percent were unknown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offenders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ucr.fbi.gov


I still don’t see lots of videos of whites sucker punching blacks on the streets of big cities.

Where are the videos of young white men attacking an elderly black woman and beating her senseless?

The hatred toward whites and Asians is poisoning the chances to succeed for young black men. They are told the evil white man is holding them down and they believe it and lack the desire to even try.

I want blacks to succeed.

If blacks are successful they will pay a higher share of the taxes which should drop my share. (Of course the democrats are trying to spend such a ridiculous amount of money we all will end up taxed to death.)

If I was as racist as you assume I would be all for abortion. I am not except in cases of rape.



			https://docs.house.gov/meetings/JU/JU10/20171101/106562/HHRG-115-JU10-Wstate-ParkerS-20171101-SD001.pdf
		


_Dis-proportionally, the leading consumer of the abortionists’ services is the African-American female. According to the 2011 Abortion Surveillance Report issued by the Center for Disease Control, black women make up 14 percent of the childbearing population, yet obtained 36.2 percent of reported abortions. Black women have the highest abortion ratio in the country, with 474 abortions per 1,000 live births. Percentages at these levels illustrate that more than 19 million black babies have been aborted since 1973.iv

According to the Departments of Public Health of every state that reports abortion by ethnicity; black women disproportionately lead in the numbers. For example, in Mississippi, 79 percent of abortions are obtained by black women; in Washington, D.C., more than 60 percent; in Georgia, 59.4 percent; in Alabama, 58.4 percent. In state after state, similar numbers are found, with black women aborting at two, three or more times their presence in the population. At every income level, black women have higher abortion rates than Whites or Hispanics, except for women below the poverty line, where Hispanic women have slightly higher rates than black women.v_


----------



## Paul Essien

SonnyCorleone

I agree with you on this one. Anne Boeyln played by a black women is stupid but I have no facts for this but I'd lay a good bet that the person who hired her for the film wasn't black.

As Bob Dylan same thing. Dylan is white but I find it funny many whites says Jewish people are not white. Don't they ? But because a black man played him now he's (Dylan who is Jewish) is part of the white club again

But you're outraged when blacks play white characters but when Hollywood white washes characters and has (almost) since its inception that's no problem

Because did you know in Willy Wonka's and the "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory" that originally the author, Roald Dahl made Charlie _"a little black boy"_ ?  And he also made the Oopma lumpas African pygmies ?





But when it went to screen made them white







How about the Lone Ranger: Johnny Depp portraying Tonto, a Native America man ?






Or in "Aloha" Emma Stone portraying an Asian American ?






Or "Breakfast at Tiffany's" Mickey Rooney as an Asian Landlord ?






Or in "Dragon Seed" Katharine Hepburn as a Chinese woman ?






Or "Othello" Laurence Olivier in blackface to play Shakespeare's Moor.


----------



## Batcat

Paul Essien said:


> Batcat
> *I worked for a major corporation that was always searching for qualified blacks to promote.*
> 
> That's what you are telling me but I don't believe you. If whites at your company wanted to hire or promote black people. They would do it.
> 
> Batcat
> *A black who had some education could easily climb the corporate ladder and many did.*
> 
> This assumes that white people are totally fair minded and can judge black ppl with no degree of racism. I don't know any study that shows them capable of that.
> 
> Batcat
> *One big problem I see today is many of the schools in the large cities run by democrats are failing to educate their students. Many have a hard time reading or doing basic math even if they graduate. A high percentage of the students in those areas are black. Without a good education their opportunities are limited. You can’t be the head of a quality department in a high tech industry if you can’t read well.*
> 
> Well if you have a system with profoundly unstandardized schools, profoundly unstandardized financial resources, profoundly unstandardized teaching training, profoundly unstandardized curriculum.
> 
> And then you give the kids what ? *A standardized test*
> 
> What do you expect ?
> 
> And then ppl like you act shocked when at the end of an unstandardized process all the kids coming through don't do equally as well and you say to those who didn't do as well _(who will disproportionately be black of low income because who those are ones who are likely to go to the schools without those equal resources)_ that _"You can't go to that college" "You can't to this uni" "Matter of fact you can't go to any college at all" "You're not that smart"_
> 
> Besides, even if a black kid slipped through, whites would rather hire white or Asian person even if the black person was a better nuclear physicist and scored higher
> 
> Batcat
> *I recently moved from a small town in Florida to a more rural area. I lived in that city for fifteen years and had black neighbors all that time and were good friends with them. *
> 
> Is that supposed to impress me ?
> 
> Batcat
> *We moved because my son in law and myself were the only people living in an enormous home that had once been a hotel. At one time a dozen or more people lived in that home with us but kids grow up and renters leave. After 15 years of listening to logging trucks drive by all day and oten at night I wanted to live in a quiet neighborhood for a change.*
> 
> "Quiet" means white. Doesn't it ? And you could live in those quiet area with ease because a system has been set up which makes sure that sizeable % of white people get access to those prosperous areas with the help of mortgage discrimination, redlining, zoning laws and so-called “market forces” pricing many blacks out of the better housing markets _(even though whites only got into those markets because of government subsidies and preferences, both private and public)._


The major corporation I worked for was involved with government contracts. That could be why they searched for qualified blacks to promote. They also looked for women to promote. Most of those they promoted did perform well in management. 

However the people the corporation would promote had to be able to read and be good at math as their duties involved those skills. Most had some college education and a high percentage were college graduates. In fact the average line assembler of the highly technical equipment we made had to be able to read well in order to follow the layouts that contained the procedures for building the devices we manufactured. 

We live in a highly technical world and the good paying jobs require at least basic reading and math skills. ,

For that reason it is extremely important that our public educational system actually educates its students. It really upsets me to read reports like the one linked below. I could care less wheat type of tests the school system gives its students. I do care if I tell a new employee to follow the instructions in a layout that he can at least read them and comprehend what they say.  The employment tests my company gave potential hires made sure they could read and comprehend. 









						Baltimore high schoolers barely able to read or do math past elementary levels
					

Project Baltimore obtained student iReady assessment scores in math and reading that show some students are performing te...




					thepostmillennial.com
				




We moved to a more quiet area because my son in law never could sleep well with logging trucks roaring by our home at all hours of the day and night. I grew up before freeways living on a major highway so the trucks is never bothered me in the least. I also lived near Tampa International for over 30 years. My son in law was always a country boy and just couldn’t sleep well living by a major road. We had a volunteer fire station just down the street and even at 3 am they would fire up their trucks and their sirens and roar past our home. 

Quiet doesn’t always translate to “white only.”  

We never had any problem with blacks or for that matter any fear of them. We were friends with many of the blacks who lived near us. You may find this difficult to believe but that is quite possibly because YOU are racist.


----------



## JohnReese

Paul Essien said:


> SonnyCorleone
> 
> I agree with you on this one. Anne Boeyln played by a black women is stupid but I have no facts for this but I'd lay a good bet that the person who hired her for the film wasn't black.
> 
> As Bob Dylan same thing. Dylan is white but I find it funny many whites says Jewish people are not white. Don't they ? But because a black man played him now he's (Dylan who is Jewish) is part of the white club again
> 
> But you're outraged when blacks play white characters but when Hollywood white washes characters and has (almost) since its inception that's no problem
> 
> Because did you know in Willy Wonka's and the "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory" that originally the author, Roald Dahl made Charlie _"a little black boy"_ ?  And he also made the Oopma lumpas African pygmies ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But when it went to screen made them white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about the Lone Ranger: Johnny Depp portraying Tonto, a Native America man ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or in "Aloha" Emma Stone portraying an Asian American ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or "Breakfast at Tiffany's" Mickey Rooney as an Asian Landlord ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or in "Dragon Seed" Katharine Hepburn as a Chinese woman ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or "Othello" Laurence Olivier in blackface to play Shakespeare's Moor.


The White people you named are big stars. They can headline a film. People from all over observe them. I want to congratulate you for having rendered the term racism completely meaningless

.Bob Dylan's Nobel prize isn't radical. He's just another white male writer


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> And why were there slums in the first place ? Because of the white supremacists. You're people are trying to fix a problem that you created yourselves.



Slums exist because negroes have no pride. They'll willingly live in shit-holes because they're too goddamn stupid to do otherwise...



Paul Essien said:


> What have they done ? I want to see what they have done.



I'm sure you could find that out. I provided you a list of things they were going to do. Maybe you can get off your lazy, fat, negro ass and look into what they've done...



Paul Essien said:


> And I don't give them any credit. Black Americans are taxpayers and that tax payers money is supposed to go to the uplift of your community. No credit



We're not talking taxpayer money, you fucking simp. Citi vowed to take money from its corporate coffers and invest over a billion fucking dollars into the shit-hole neighborhoods where you and your ilk live. They didn't have to do that.

This is why you will never get a fucking thing from anyone. You're unappreciative as fuck when positive things in the community are done. You just want more. You are going to die an old-ass negro, in your slummy old-ass negro neighborhood, simply because you think you're owed more. Well, you're not owed a fucking thing.

Tell us, you feckless little fuck, what more should Citi have done?


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Do you believe you are superior to a black man ?





To you, IM2, and all you other racists?Absolutely.  But to an average black man, nah.  We are all equal.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> That's what you are telling me but I don't believe you. If whites at your company wanted to hire or promote black people. They would do it.



See, the problem that negroes like yourself have is that people like me; people who own companies, aren't really interested in hiring black people. We're interested in hiring qualified black people.

This is just another pathetic example of how you believe you should be given something, in this case a job, because of your skin color and nothing more.

I have plenty of blacks who work for me. They're all educated, talented and hardworking. Those three things will get you hired at my company. Those three things will get you hired whether you're white, black, brown, red, green or blue. Just being a whiny little negro will get you nothing...


----------



## Paul Essien

Canon Shooter said:


> Slums exist because negroes have no pride. They'll willingly live in shit-holes because they're too goddamn stupid to do otherwise...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you could find that out. I provided you a list of things they were going to do. Maybe you can get off your lazy, fat, negro ass and look into what they've done...
> 
> 
> 
> We're not talking taxpayer money, you fucking simp. Citi vowed to take money from its corporate coffers and invest over a billion fucking dollars into the shit-hole neighborhoods where you and your ilk live. They didn't have to do that.
> 
> This is why you will never get a fucking thing from anyone. You're unappreciative as fuck when positive things in the community are done. You just want more. You are going to die an old-ass negro, in your slummy old-ass negro neighborhood, simply because you think you're owed more. Well, you're not owed a fucking thing.
> 
> Tell us, you feckless little fuck, what more should Citi have done?


Show me what Citi have done. Otherwise they are not doing anything


----------



## Paul Essien

Batcat 
*The major corporation I worked for was involved with government contracts. That could be why they searched for qualified blacks to promote. They also looked for women to promote. Most of those they promoted did perform well in management.*

That's what you are telling but I don't believe you.


----------



## Paul Essien

SonnyCorleone said:


> The White people you named are big stars. They can headline a film. People from all over observe them. I want to congratulate you for having rendered the term racism completely meaningless
> 
> .Bob Dylan's Nobel prize isn't radical. He's just another white male writer


So if it's ok for white people to play black and non white people as long as they are famous ?

So if Anne Boyelon and Bob Dylan were played by famous black actors that would be ok to you ?


----------



## Paul Essien

Canon Shooter
*See, the problem that negroes like yourself have is that people like me; people who own companies, aren't really interested in hiring black people. We're interested in hiring qualified black people.*

Well I disagree with that. That's not how white supremacists think. They would rather hire a less qualified white person than a black person 

Canon Shooter
*This is just another pathetic example of how you believe you should be given something, in this case a job, because of your skin color and nothing more.*

The system of racism - white supremacy is the prime example of how whites think something should be given to them for free

Canon Shooter
*I have plenty of blacks who work for me. They're all educated, talented and hardworking. Those three things will get you hired at my company. *

Is that supposed to impress me ? You're still a fat old white supremacist


----------



## IM2

JohnReese said:


> White Supremacy is not a thing. We, White men, are comfortable in our skin. We don't try to be something we are not your men do. They race-swap white roles. What's wrong they can't play themselves?


Bullshit. Stop being white and telling people that white supremacy doesn't exist. You're white so yo don't face it, more than likey given yoir comments, you participate in it.  I'm a black man, I've never tried to be "white", whatever thats supposed to mean.


----------



## IM2

Batcat said:


> I still don’t see lots of videos of whites sucker punching blacks on the streets of big cities.
> 
> Where are the videos of young white men attacking an elderly black woman and beating her senseless?
> 
> The hatred toward whites and Asians is poisoning the chances to succeed for young black men. They are told the evil white man is holding them down and they believe it and lack the desire to even try.
> 
> I want blacks to succeed.
> 
> If blacks are successful they will pay a higher share of the taxes which should drop my share. (Of course the democrats are trying to spend such a ridiculous amount of money we all will end up taxed to death.)
> 
> If I was as racist as you assume I would be all for abortion. I am not except in cases of rape.
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.house.gov/meetings/JU/JU10/20171101/106562/HHRG-115-JU10-Wstate-ParkerS-20171101-SD001.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> _Dis-proportionally, the leading consumer of the abortionists’ services is the African-American female. According to the 2011 Abortion Surveillance Report issued by the Center for Disease Control, black women make up 14 percent of the childbearing population, yet obtained 36.2 percent of reported abortions. Black women have the highest abortion ratio in the country, with 474 abortions per 1,000 live births. Percentages at these levels illustrate that more than 19 million black babies have been aborted since 1973.iv
> 
> According to the Departments of Public Health of every state that reports abortion by ethnicity; black women disproportionately lead in the numbers. For example, in Mississippi, 79 percent of abortions are obtained by black women; in Washington, D.C., more than 60 percent; in Georgia, 59.4 percent; in Alabama, 58.4 percent. In state after state, similar numbers are found, with black women aborting at two, three or more times their presence in the population. At every income level, black women have higher abortion rates than Whites or Hispanics, except for women below the poverty line, where Hispanic women have slightly higher rates than black women.v_


Everything you are posting is incorrect. I am black, I know the stats. So quit trying to explain to me why you think blacks are where we are and listen to a black person who has lived it and knows why we are where we are.


----------



## IM2

Canon Shooter
*See, the problem that negroes like yourself have is that people like me; people who own companies, aren't really interested in hiring black people. We're interested in hiring qualified black people.*

See, the problem that white boys like yourself have is that you only talk about someone being qualified when it comes to blacks. You will hire shitloads of unqualified whites but in debates about race you try covering your racism by claiming how you look for qualified blacks.

Given that I have done the same thing you have, the reality of employment is that people apply or turn in resumes for jobs they are generally qualified to do. So qualification is not the issue unless you're a white racist making excuses.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> That's what you are telling but I don't believe you.



And this is why everyone here is convinced you're nothing but a lying piece of shit negro.

The guy tells you his company is doing something good and you essentially call him a liar. Why? Well, because anyone doing anything good for blacks destroys your stupid little arguments. You say he's lying. You've got to base that on, since you know neither him nor his corporation, but that doesn't stop you. Whenever someone tells you any good that they're doing to help blacks you dismiss it out of hand.

You're nothing but a poor, bitter colored boy.

And that makes me smile...


----------



## Canon Shooter

IM2 said:


> Canon Shooter
> *See, the problem that negroes like yourself have is that people like me; people who own companies, aren't really interested in hiring black people. We're interested in hiring qualified black people.*
> 
> See, the problem that white boys like yourself have is that you only talk about someone being qualified when it comes to blacks. You will hire shitloads of unqualified whites but in debates about race you try covering your racism by claiming how you look for qualified blacks.
> 
> Given that I have done the same thing you have, the reality of employment is that people apply or turn in resumes for jobs they are generally qualified to do. So qualification is not the issue unless you're a white racist making excuses.


Listen up, you sniveling little bitch: Everyone who works for my companies are qualified. I mentioned hiring qualified blacks because you talked about people hiring blacks. 

I hire whites, blacks, Latinos, Asians; the whole gamut. And everyone of them has talent, and everyone of them is qualified.

You're not even qualified to park the cars here...


----------



## 22lcidw

Paul Essien said:


> SonnyCorleone
> 
> I agree with you on this one. Anne Boeyln played by a black women is stupid but I have no facts for this but I'd lay a good bet that the person who hired her for the film wasn't black.
> 
> As Bob Dylan same thing. Dylan is white but I find it funny many whites says Jewish people are not white. Don't they ? But because a black man played him now he's (Dylan who is Jewish) is part of the white club again
> 
> But you're outraged when blacks play white characters but when Hollywood white washes characters and has (almost) since its inception that's no problem
> 
> Because did you know in Willy Wonka's and the "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory" that originally the author, Roald Dahl made Charlie _"a little black boy"_ ?  And he also made the Oopma lumpas African pygmies ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But when it went to screen made them white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about the Lone Ranger: Johnny Depp portraying Tonto, a Native America man ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or in "Aloha" Emma Stone portraying an Asian American ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or "Breakfast at Tiffany's" Mickey Rooney as an Asian Landlord ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or in "Dragon Seed" Katharine Hepburn as a Chinese woman ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or "Othello" Laurence Olivier in blackface to play Shakespeare's Moor.


Every Progressive Socialist African American woman in entertainment of any kind must now have a natural hair style. No cosmetic changes to their faces. No lightening of their color. Prove it.


----------



## Canon Shooter

IM2 said:


> Everything you are posting is incorrect. I am black, I know the stats. So quit trying to explain to me why you think blacks are where we are and listen to a black person who has lived it and knows why we are where we are.



I've got a guy who works for me, a black gentleman, who just took delivery of an $80,000 Jaguar F-Type.

I can tell you exactly why he is where he is...


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> Canon Shooter
> *See, the problem that negroes like yourself have is that people like me; people who own companies, aren't really interested in hiring black people. We're interested in hiring qualified black people.*
> 
> Well I disagree with that. That's not how white supremacists think. They would rather hire a less qualified white person than a black person



Well, you're stupid. I want to hire the person who is going to perform the best for my company. In many cases, that ends up being a black person. Not a negro, like you, but a black person...



Paul Essien said:


> Canon Shooter
> *This is just another pathetic example of how you believe you should be given something, in this case a job, because of your skin color and nothing more.*
> 
> The system of racism - white supremacy is the prime example of how whites think something should be given to them for free



Yet you're the one who whines about everything you don't have and how the government owes you something. Get off your dead ass and prove that you have some worth...



Paul Essien said:


> Canon Shooter
> *I have plenty of blacks who work for me. They're all educated, talented and hardworking. Those three things will get you hired at my company. *
> 
> Is that supposed to impress me ? You're still a fat old white supremacist



Fat? Like anyone I could probably stand to lose 10-15 pounds. Old? I don't see 59 as "old". White supremacist? See, I don't see myself as being superior to blacks. I do, however, see myself as being vastly superior to whiny negroes like you...


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> So if it's ok for white people to play black and non white people as long as they are famous ?
> 
> So if Anne Boyelon and Bob Dylan were played by famous black actors that would be ok to you ?



It's already been done. This old, white Jewish man was played by Eddie Murphy:


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> Show me what Citi have done. Otherwise they are not doing anything



Here, you stupid fuck: Citi’s $1 Billion Action for Racial Equity Initiative Demonstrates Early Results in the Fight to Address the Racial Wealth Gap

That's as of this past April. I'd dig for more, but the bottom line is you're not worth the effort. Everyone here knows you'll dismiss it.

Citi has done more for negroes like you than you have ever done for yourself.

Fact.


----------



## JohnReese

IM2 said:


> Bullshit. Stop being white and telling people that white supremacy doesn't exist. You're white so yo don't face it, more than likey given yoir comments, you participate in it.  I'm a black man, I've never tried to be "white", whatever thats supposed to mean.


White Supremacy doesn't exist, as I said earlier. Your people have it easier than mine. Your people do take parts made for white people.


----------



## BS Filter

IM2 said:


> Quit trying to tell us that what we have lived and seen doesn't happen. Your corporation didn't look for a damn thing. Blacks coming here from Africa are either rich or on the HIB Visa program.
> 
> You are talking to black people here why do you think you can tell us what we already know and why are you so ignorant regarding black immigration? The blacks I have met that come to America for school are often children of royalty and high officials in business or gpvernmemt. There aren't many poverty stricken Africans coming here from the hoods of Nairobi. And go read about the H1B Visa program that give immigrants jobs in corporations when they hit the states.


Incessantly whining.  Is your diaper full?


----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


> mga138
> *Whites to be willing to leave Blacks alone, to keep our distance, and to wish them success. *
> 
> So after all the talk. Do nothing ?



YES--you aren't our children. Why do you rely on White people to take care of you? You are OWED NOTHING.  You remind me of the pot-bellied starving kids in Ethiopia who rely on Blonde-haired Europeans and Whites to give them food, water, medicine, and housing, You are privileged to live in the USA, where the majority population will give You a job ahead of me (even if I am more qualified) they they will give you free education (ahead of me, even though my grades are better and I score higher on the tests), You have more free speech than i do; you are allowed to assemble race-based organizations, where I cannot. Yet you claim to be owed something? I suggest you start a fund to have the US government buy people like you a ticket to Liberia where you can live free of White benefits for the rest of your days (which will be shorter when living about fellow Blacks).


----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


> Batcat
> _*Plus why are blacks so racist against Asians?*_
> 
> I repeat what I wrote before.
> 
> This white man (Brendt Christensen)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably don't know who he is but he did this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2017 this white man raped her, beat her, cut off her head and mutilated her body.
> 
> Fast forward to 2019. Arhur Martonvich kills three Asian man in New York subway by beating them to death with a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He try to sell some B.S about doing it to defend Asian women from Asian men. Yeah right.
> 
> Last year a white man John Wiseman called the police and told them that his Asian wife was on the floor unresponsive. He left out the part about shooting her three times, two of them in the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffery Morris (Who has previous convictions) burns Susie Zhao alive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott Smith last years shoot and kills his wife Kanaquan Smith. He filed for divorce a few weeks before he killed her. He claimed self defence and guess what ? They bought it. Prosecutors dropped all charges against him saying there wasn't enough evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't forget the killers of Vincent Chin in the 80's who was killed by two white men who got no jail time
> 
> I don't forget Lyuen Phan Ngyuen who beaten to death by 7 white men in the 90's who shouted "white power" to her
> 
> I don't forget Micheal Cho in 2007 was unarmed when shot and killed by a white policeman who of course was not punished
> 
> I don't forget Thang Nyguen shot to death in 2016 by two white men who of course never spent one night in Shawshank.
> 
> But we are the problem ?
> 
> Black people have done a lot for Asians. Let's look at history.
> 
> When the white supremacists were over there in 1800's killing the people in the Phillipines, almost committing genocide. A black man named David Fagan and other blk men defected because he didn't wanna see the filippinos get slaughtered. So he and a few other blk men started a guerilla war against the USA army
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He went over there training the Asians so they wouldn't be sitting ducks for the white supremacists.
> 
> In the 1960's; Asians are over here because of us fighting for the 1965 immigration act. It was the black panthers speaking out against the Vietnam war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Muhammad Ali gave up his best boxing years for Asians.*
> 
> He was out the sport for 3 years because he didn't want to got to Vietnam and harm Asian people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are the economic base for Asians. We propped them up but that was not returned because Asians have a policy of not spending a dime with black businesses. And we better not go to their countries coz the anti blk racism is so deep there. It was black people who watched them Kung Fu movies of the 70's and made Bruce Lee an icon.
> 
> So people better shut the fk up about how black people are mistreating the Asian community
> 
> Let's talk facts
> 
> For months we have had the white media trying to manufacture a phoney outrage about how blk ppl attacking Asians.
> 
> As Malcolm X said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They focused on the same 3 or 4 incidents and they put this on a non stop loop over and over again.
> 
> And guess what ?
> 
> That was going so well .....until this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white media's goal is to try to invalidate blk people's claim of racism. That's what this about.
> 
> So the white media has to step forward with this counter narrative. One that makes black people the bad guys and they can't be subtle about it.


Back to posting the same NONSENSE arguments as before, huh? . You can post all the photos of White people who have committed crimes, but that does NOT change the FACT that Blacks commit Violent Crime at MUCH, MUCH higher rates than whites do. Every month, Blacks kill about 30 White people--EVERY MONTH. Yet, white kill less than 1 Black per Month. What do you think WE ought to do about Blacks, given that fact?  Remember--a Black person is 47.6 TIMES more likely to violently victimize a White person than the other way around.


----------



## Batcat

IM2 said:


> Everything you are posting is incorrect. I am black, I know the stats. So quit trying to explain to me why you think blacks are where we are and listen to a black person who has lived it and knows why we are where we are.


Do you actually know why you are at where you are? I doubt it.

Let me tell you something about being a white man. If we fail we don’t have anyone to blame but ourselves.

*Not having an excuse is very liberating. * If we fail most of us pick ourselves up and try again rather than sulking in a corner. “If at first you don’t succeed …”

The blacks who immigrate to our nation are more successful than blacks born here because nobody can convince them that a black man can’t succeed in this nation because of white supremacy. They also refuse to see themselves as victims from the last 400 years of oppression. The United States offers them great opportunity.

Now to be fair I will agree there is residual racism in our nation but it is nowhere near what I witnessed in the mid 1960s in Mississippi.

Blacks also have their own racism to deal with between light and dark skinned blacks.









						Black-on-Black Racism: The Hazards of Implicit Bias
					

How the politics of respectability twists society




					www.theatlantic.com
				




_ 
According to the Implicit Association Test, I have a "strong automatic preference for European Americans compared to African Americans." That's a sterile way of saying that I'm biased against black people. For most people, such a designation would probably be unsettling. After all, the United States is a nation that ostensibly aspires not to judge others "by the color of their skin, but by the content of their character." But for me, it caused a mini-existential crisis.

Why? Because I'm black._









						Colorism as Racism: Garvey, Du Bois and the Other Color Line | AAIHS
					

Marcus Garvey. Photo: Caribbean National Weekly. One hundred years ago this month, Marcus Mosiah Garvey and thirteen associates gathered in a Harlem basement to found the New York branch of the Universal Negro Improvement Association (UNIA). When the stocky and dark-skinned Garvey arrived in the ...




					www.aaihs.org
				












						Why Do Successful Black Men Tend to Date/Marry Light-Skinned Black Women
					

Many successful Black men tend to date/marry light-skinned Black women. Such women represent the idea image of beauty and femininity. They are viewed as having class and gentility- ultimate success symbols.




					discover.hubpages.com


----------



## Batcat

Paul Essien said:


> Batcat
> *The major corporation I worked for was involved with government contracts. That could be why they searched for qualified blacks to promote. They also looked for women to promote. Most of those they promoted did perform well in management.*
> 
> That's what you are telling but I don't believe you.


Of course you don’t. Your racism blinds you.



			https://www.wilmerhale.com/-/media/files/wilmerhale_shared_content/files/editorial/publication/diversity-and-government-contracts-final.pdf
		










						Affirmative Action Plans - FindLaw
					

The goal of eliminating discrimination in the workplace remains a high priority for the government, and one of the ways the United States combats discrimination is through affirmative action plans.




					www.findlaw.com


----------



## AZrailwhale

Paul Essien said:


> So if it's ok for white people to play black and non white people as long as they are famous ?
> 
> So if Anne Boyelon and Bob Dylan were played by famous black actors that would be ok to you ?


If the movies were fictional I really wouldn't care.  If the movies were supposed to be biographical or historical I would care a lot.  To put the shoe on the other foot.  How would you feel about Malcolm X, Huey P, Newton or Shaka Zulu being played by white guys?


----------



## AZrailwhale

IM2 said:


> Canon Shooter
> *See, the problem that negroes like yourself have is that people like me; people who own companies, aren't really interested in hiring black people. We're interested in hiring qualified black people.*
> 
> See, the problem that white boys like yourself have is that you only talk about someone being qualified when it comes to blacks. You will hire shitloads of unqualified whites but in debates about race you try covering your racism by claiming how you look for qualified blacks.
> 
> Given that I have done the same thing you have, the reality of employment is that people apply or turn in resumes for jobs they are generally qualified to do. So qualification is not the issue unless you're a white racist making excuses.


Any business that hires unqualified people goes out of business.  People turn in resumes for jobs THEY THINK they are qualified to do, with the standards of modern education, what someone thinks and what they can actually do are radically different.


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138 said:


> YES--you aren't our children. Why do you rely on White people to take care of you? You are OWED NOTHING.  You remind me of the pot-bellied starving kids in Ethiopia who rely on Blonde-haired Europeans and Whites to give them food, water, medicine, and housing, You are privileged to live in the USA, where the majority population will give You a job ahead of me (even if I am more qualified) they they will give you free education (ahead of me, even though my grades are better and I score higher on the tests), You have more free speech than i do; you are allowed to assemble race-based organizations, where I cannot. Yet you claim to be owed something? I suggest you start a fund to have the US government buy people like you a ticket to Liberia where you can live free of White benefits for the rest of your days (which will be shorter when living about fellow Blacks).


You believe you are inferior to black men don't you ?


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138
*Back to posting the same NONSENSE arguments as before, huh? . You can post all the photos of White people who have committed crimes, but that does NOT change the FACT that Blacks commit Violent Crime at MUCH, MUCH higher rates than whites do. Every month, Blacks kill about 30 White people--EVERY MONTH. Yet, white kill less than 1 Black per Month. What do you think WE ought to do about Blacks, given that fact? Remember--a Black person is 47.6 TIMES more likely to violently victimize a White person than the other way around.*

Just run along. You joker


----------



## IM2

Delusional people are here posting racism then disagreeing with people calling it what it is.

The whites who are racists in this forum have called me a racist numerous times. And yet I  have consistently stated that all whites are not racists.  The very people complaining about being called racists are the main ones talking about how democrats are telling blacks what to think as if we cannot think for ourselves. It's that or only a certain kind of black person thinks independently. Those are racist comments. People should not get to make such comments then complain about being called racists.

And then there is the matter of people talking about fatherless homes and welfare as if those things are only done by blacks. 50 percent of the marriages in America end in divorce. When I lived in a city, I was with a number of divorced white women raising children with no men. Some of them weren't even getting alimony they were promised, much less the children seeing their father.

If people  want to legitimately argue race, then lets discuss public policy, legal decisions and the economic impact of those decisions. But doing that gets called race hustling, which is another white racist term.

I worked with SRS in our state providing contracted services(job training, job monitoring, etc.) for welfare recipients and the majority were white. Nationwide the majority of welfare recipients are white, but in  conversations about race held here welfare and fatherless families are always used as argument. That is a typical racist argument. These things you argue in regard to ending that would be a solution is fact nor should it be argued as fact when it pertains to race.

Title IV of the 1935 Social Security Act created what is now welfare. Money was provided for each state as aid for dependent children for women who had no man in the house. And it did not matter how a woman was in that position. Blacks were excluded from the program until 1965 and you don't hear, read, or see anybody talking about how terrible the welfare state was for those women, nor do we read any long litany about fatherless white families.

In fact your MAGA shit is about returning to those days.

In 1959 the rate of poverty in the black community was 55.1 percent. This was during the time Uncle Toms like  Sowell and Elders claim was so great because the black family was intact. 55.1 percent. Today with the so called no daddy at home problem it is less than half that. And as for youth violence, In 2013, The Center on Juvenile and Criminal Justice published a paper by Mike Males titled, “Why the Gigantic, Decades-Long Drop in Black Youth Crime Threatens Major Interests.” 

In that paper he makes this statement:

*For nearly all serious and minor offenses, including homicide, rates among black teenagers nationally were lower in 2011 than when racial statistics were first collected nationally in 1964. Black youths’ murder arrest rates are considerably lower today than back when Bill Cosby was funny (long, long ago).

We don’t associate Jim and Margaret Anderson’s 1950s cherubs with juvenile crime—but that’s based on nostalgia and cultural biases, not fact. Back then, nearly 1 in 10 youth were arrested every year; today, around 3 in 100. Limited statistics of the 1950s show juvenile crime wasn’t just pranks and joyriding; “younger and younger children” are committing “the most wanton and senseless of murders… and mass rape,” 
*
These were the days where Sowell, Elders and their ilk along with "racial realists" like Jared Taylor claim that blacks had a father in the home. Here is Males conclusion written during the time of the fatherless black home:

 *“Today’s young African Americans display the lowest rates of crime and serious risk of any generation that can be reliably assessed.”*

But welfare and blacks without fathers are the problem.

According to who?

This is why I ask the question:

Why Do Whites Think They Can Tell Us What The Problems in Black America Are?​


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> mga138
> *Back to posting the same NONSENSE arguments as before, huh? . You can post all the photos of White people who have committed crimes, but that does NOT change the FACT that Blacks commit Violent Crime at MUCH, MUCH higher rates than whites do. Every month, Blacks kill about 30 White people--EVERY MONTH. Yet, white kill less than 1 Black per Month. What do you think WE ought to do about Blacks, given that fact? Remember--a Black person is 47.6 TIMES more likely to violently victimize a White person than the other way around.*
> 
> Just run along. I've already committed intellectual murder on you. You're talking points probably sound good on stormfront I'll give you that.





You couldn't intellectually murder a flea.  You spew worse shit than stormfront ever did.  

All racists, of whatever color they are, are mentally, emotionally, educationally, and most of all, intellectually challenged.

Just because a person disagrees with you doesn't mean they are racist, it might just mean that YOU are wrong.

Not once have I used a racist term against you, or asslios, or im2.

Yet almost every response you guys do.

YOU are the racists, but, you are too stupid to figure it out.


----------



## JohnReese

AZrailwhale said:


> If the movies were fictional I really wouldn't care.  If the movies were supposed to be biographical or historical I would care a lot.  To put the shoe on the other foot.  How would you feel about Malcolm X, Huey P, Newton or Shaka Zulu being played by white guys?


Yeah, let us get Henry Cavill and Daniel Craig to play  Malcolm X and Martin Luther King Jr to see what would happen.


----------



## IM2

mga138 said:
YES--you aren't our children. Why do you rely on White people to take care of you? You are OWED NOTHING. You remind me of the pot-bellied starving kids in Ethiopia who rely on Blonde-haired Europeans and Whites to give them food, water, medicine, and housing, You are privileged to live in the USA, where the majority population will give You a job ahead of me (even if I am more qualified) they they will give you free education (ahead of me, even though my grades are better and I score higher on the tests), You have more free speech than i do; you are allowed to assemble race-based organizations, where I cannot. Yet you claim to be owed something? I suggest you start a fund to have the US government buy people like you a ticket to Liberia where you can live free of White benefits for the rest of your days (which will be shorter when living about fellow Blacks).

You really need to shut the fuck up you dumb, delusional, racist piece of trash. Our free labor created the base wealth of this country. For 100 years after that we paid taxes only to be excluded from things our taxes went tp pay. And then we have this from THIS CENTURY UP TO THIS VERY SECOND:

On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, _“The Business Case for Racial Equity”_. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.

_“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.” _

*The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute*​
In 2011, DEMOS did a study named _“The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”,_ which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.

 *“The U.S. racial welth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions.*_ According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change_

Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product has lost  much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a  study by Citigroup in 2020. Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:

*$13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result*
*
$2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans

$218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
*
*And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education*

_“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”_

*Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls*​_“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white __racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”_

*Brentin Mock, “White Americans’ Hold on Wealth Is Old, Deep, and Nearly Unshakeable”*

Dude, you and your opinion is trifling. You don't know what the fuck you are talking about on any subject you have argued in this thread. You seem to think that just because you're a pasty pink skinned male that you get to speak and the shit you say is the authoritative fact of the matter. It's not.

We are indeed owed trillions just from the first 20 years of this century alone. So shut the hell up with that ignorant white racist jibberish. Take that shit back to stormfront.


----------



## Paul Essien

Canon Shooter said:


> Here, you stupid fuck: Citi’s $1 Billion Action for Racial Equity Initiative Demonstrates Early Results in the Fight to Address the Racial Wealth Gap
> 
> That's as of this past April. I'd dig for more, but the bottom line is you're not worth the effort. Everyone here knows you'll dismiss it.
> 
> Citi has done more for negroes like you than you have ever done for yourself.
> 
> Fact.


Just words on a piece of paper means nothing.

See you are asking me to believe white people ? Now given the history between whites and blacks do you think that's smart thing to do ?

I don't believe it until I see it


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> mga138 said:
> YES--you aren't our children. Why do you rely on White people to take care of you? You are OWED NOTHING. You remind me of the pot-bellied starving kids in Ethiopia who rely on Blonde-haired Europeans and Whites to give them food, water, medicine, and housing, You are privileged to live in the USA, where the majority population will give You a job ahead of me (even if I am more qualified) they they will give you free education (ahead of me, even though my grades are better and I score higher on the tests), You have more free speech than i do; you are allowed to assemble race-based organizations, where I cannot. Yet you claim to be owed something? I suggest you start a fund to have the US government buy people like you a ticket to Liberia where you can live free of White benefits for the rest of your days (which will be shorter when living about fellow Blacks).
> 
> You really need to shut the fuck up you dumb, delusional, racist piece of trash. Our free labor created the base wealth of this country. For 100 years after that we paid taxes only to be excluded from things our taxes went tp pay. And then we have this from THIS CENTURY UP TO THIS VERY SECOND:
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, _“The Business Case for Racial Equity”_. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> _“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.” _
> 
> *The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute*​
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named _“The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”,_ which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial welth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions.*_ According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change_
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product has lost  much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a  study by Citigroup in 2020. Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> *$13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result*
> 
> *$2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit*
> 
> *And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education*
> 
> _“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”_
> 
> *Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls*​_“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white __racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”_
> 
> *Brentin Mock, “White Americans’ Hold on Wealth Is Old, Deep, and Nearly Unshakeable”*
> 
> Dude, you and your opinion is trifling. You don't know what the fuck you are talking about on any subject you have argued in this thread. You seem to think that just because you're a pasty pink skinned male that you get to speak and the shit you say is the authoritative fact of the matter. It's not.
> 
> We are indeed owed trillions just from the first 20 years of this century alone. So shut the hell up with that ignorant white racist jibberish. Take that shit back to stormfront.





You aren't owed a fucking thing.  But I will happily pay your one way ticket to the African country of your choice.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> You couldn't intellectually murder a flea.  You spew worse shit than stormfront ever did.
> 
> All racists, of whatever color they are, are mentally, emotionally, educationally, and most of all, intellectually challenged.
> 
> Just because a person disagrees with you doesn't mean they are racist, it might just mean that YOU are wrong.
> 
> Not once have I used a racist term against you, or asslios, or im2.
> 
> Yet almost every response you guys do.
> 
> YOU are the racists, but, you are too stupid to figure it out.


You're a lying ass.

And you're called racists because thats what you are not because people disagree with you.

Essen has destroyed you and every other racist here who has tried him. You can't debate with any of us. You get shown facts and you deny them. I could take your ass to any debate stage in this country and destroy you in less than 10 minutes. You're nothing outside your little echo chamber here and in fact, you're nothing in it. I've been called every slur in the book here but you can't see that because you're a racist yourself.

You get what you dish out.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> You aren't owed a fucking thing.  But I will happily pay your one way ticket to the African country of your choice.


You saying that doesn't change the fact that you've been shown that blacks have been shorted 16 trillion dollars because of racism in this century alone. So yes, we are owed. You will not buy any ticket for me. I was borm here. Buy a ticket back to europe.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> You aren't owed a fucking thing.  But I will happily pay your one way ticket to the African country of your choice.


Black people built the USA. Trump admits this. Reparations in the form of CASH PAYMENTS.

Everybody else has got their slice of their cake







Reparations was also given to the HEIRS of the Japanese who we’re interned. So the same should be done for the heirs of Black American slaves







The American racist has taken part in the slaughter of over 50,000,000 Black people; therefore repatriations is a modest demand.

Reparations Package should start off at 40 Trillion.

That would be $Imillion going to every Foundational Black American who’s lineage traces back to the American slave trade that was enforced by the government Those payments can be dispersed in increments of $16k a month for 5 years

Meanwile North Carolina gave $846 million in taxpayer funds to white owned and run Apple (worth $2.3 trillion) to build a mainly white campus there. White owned and run Amazon (worth $1.7T) got $3.8B in subsidies across the U.S. When people get free money, it's "welfare." When white corporations do, it's "incentives."







But Cash payments are not enough. We have had 7 generation of black people being terrorized and cash payments is not enough.

This is the reparations package that needs to be implemented should also include 3 things and more

*1. Permanent representative seats everywhere*

That means black people don't have run for office against white and non black people. We are automatically given a certain seats in the US senate, in the US congress and we are given certain of number state representative seats and two US supreme court justices and that must be for eternity.

We still vote for who we want there. But we don't have to fight white and non black people to get to congress. We don't have to fight to get the state legislator. So we have seats in the senate, in the supreme court, seats in the house and we get a certain amount presidential cabinet positions

Because if white people give black people money ? They will change the law tomorrow.

*2. That 350 grand must be every 10 years foundational black American are given out.*

We get 350 grand every ten years. According to white economic experts the wealth gap between white and black Americans is so wide that it could not be closed in the next 100 years.

*3. Black should have TOTAL control over all black music and all black publishing for ever.*

MUSIC IS ONE OF AMERICA'S LARGEST EXPORT INDUSTRY

That means we control the Motown, Michael Jackson, Prince, Whitney, Biggie, Pac catalogues. All of it.

Because all black music is controlled white people (Mainly Jews) that is

Sony BMG
Warner Music Group
EMI
Universal Music Group
They run the record industry. Yeah sure, hip-hop artist like Jay Z, Drake, Kanye have their own record labels but they are owned and financed by one of the big four.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> You're a lying ass.
> 
> And you're called racists because thats what you are not because people disagree with you.
> 
> Essen has destroyed you and every other racist here who has tried him. You can't debate with any of us. You get shown facts and you deny them. I could take your ass to any debate stage in this country and destroy you in less than 10 minutes. You're nothing outside your little echo chamber here and in fact, you're nothing in it. I've been called every slur in the book here but you can't see that because you're a racist yourself.
> 
> You get what you dish out.





You morons have never destroyed anything but your claim to be thinking people.

You can't think.  You are all driven by racist extremism.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Black people built the USA. Trump admits this. Reparations in the form of CASH PAYMENTS.
> 
> Everybody else has got their slice of their cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reparations was also given to the HEIRS of the Japanese who we’re interned. So the same should be done for the heirs of Black American slaves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The American racist has taken part in the slaughter of over 50,000,000 Black people; therefore repatriations is a modest demand.
> 
> Reparations Package should start off at 40 Trillion.
> 
> That would be $Imillion going to every Foundational Black American who’s lineage traces back to the American slave trade that was enforced by the government Those payments can be dispersed in increments of $16k a month for 5 years
> 
> Meanwile North Carolina gave $846 million in taxpayer funds to white owned and run Apple (worth $2.3 trillion) to build a mainly white campus there. White owned and run Amazon (worth $1.7T) got $3.8B in subsidies across the U.S. When people get free money, it's "welfare." When white corporations do, it's "incentives."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Cash payments are not enough. We have had 7 generation of black people being terrorized and cash payments is not enough.
> 
> This is the reparations package that needs to be implemented should also include 3 things and more
> 
> *1. Permanent representative seats everywhere*
> 
> That means black people don't have run for office against white and non black people. We are automatically given a certain seats in the US senate, in the US congress and we are given certain of number state representative seats and two US supreme court justices and that must be for eternity.
> 
> We still vote for who we want there. But we don't have to fight white and non black people to get to congress. We don't have to fight to get the state legislator. So we have seats in the senate, in the supreme court, seats in the house and we get a certain amount presidential cabinet positions
> 
> Because if white people give black people money ? They will change the law tomorrow.
> 
> *2. That 350 grand must be every 10 years foundational black American are given out.*
> 
> We get 350 grand every ten years. According to white economic experts the wealth gap between white and black Americans is so wide that it could not be closed in the next 100 years.
> 
> *3. Black should have TOTAL control over all black music and all black publishing for ever.*
> 
> MUSIC IS ONE OF AMERICA'S LARGEST EXPORT INDUSTRY
> 
> That means we control the Motown, Michael Jackson, Prince, Whitney, Biggie, Pac catalogues. All of it.
> 
> Because all black music is controlled white people (Mainly Jews) that is
> 
> Sony BMG
> Warner Music Group
> EMI
> Universal Music Group
> They run the record industry. Yeah sure, hip-hop artist like Jay Z, Drake, Kanye have their own record labels but they are owned and financed by one of the big four.





No, you didn't.  The Chinese and the Irish built the country.  You picked cotton.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> No, you didn't.  The Chinese and the Irish built the country.  You picked cotton.


So why did your white president Donald Trump say different ? 

Is he wrong too ?


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> You morons have never destroyed anything but your claim to be thinking people.
> 
> You can't think.  You are all driven by racist extremism.


The national record shows that what you said to me applies only to the white population. Apparently you suffer from mental disorders that have you unable to deal with reality.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> So why did your white president Donald Trump say different ?
> 
> Is he wrong too ?





He was pandering.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> The national record shows that what you said to me applies only to the white population. Apparently you suffer from mental disorders that have you unable to deal with reality.





I know you are, but what am I!

Fuck, dude.

Grow up.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> No, you didn't.  The Chinese and the Irish built the country.  You picked cotton.


Cotton was a prime export and it made  money for this country. And blacks did more than pick cotton. Blacks built what are now called Ivy league universities. And railroads. You really are ignorant of American history.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> I know you are, but what am I!
> 
> Fuck, dude.
> 
> Grow up.


I'm grown. You're the one making shit up and projecting.


----------



## JohnReese

IM2 said:


> I'm grown. You're the one making shit up and projecting.


Then be grown to stop blaming Whitey for your problems. You had a Black President for eight years. What did he accomplish for his people? How about your Vice, President Harris?


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138 said:


> Back to posting the same NONSENSE arguments as before, huh? . You can post all the photos of White people who have committed crimes, but that does NOT change the FACT that Blacks commit Violent Crime at MUCH, MUCH higher rates than whites do. Every month, Blacks kill about 30 White people--EVERY MONTH. Yet, white kill less than 1 Black per Month. What do you think WE ought to do about Blacks, given that fact?  Remember--a Black person is 47.6 TIMES more likely to violently victimize a White person than the other way around.


----------



## JohnReese

Paul Essien said:


> View attachment 535408View attachment 535409View attachment 535410View attachment 535411View attachment 535412View attachment 535413View attachment 535414View attachment 535415View attachment 535416


----------



## IM2

JohnReese said:


> Then be grown to stop blaming Whitey for your problems. You had a Black President for eight years. What did he accomplish for his people? How about your Vice, President Harris?


Be grown and read this:

*“The U.S. racial welth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions.* _According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”_

This says that policies whitey has made have caused great problems for black people. And understanding that we have 3 branches of government should make you realize how stupid your question about a black president is. For if  Obama had tried a blacks only policy, *YOU* would be the first to holler about black racism. That's just how childish those like you are.  You are another white racist idiot.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> Just words on a piece of paper means nothing.



Yup, completely dismissive.

The link discusses what Citi has already accomplished in the colored neighborhoods. Hopefully none of that money makes it to your 'hood, because you don't deserve a fucking thing...



Paul Essien said:


> See you are asking me to believe white people ? Now given the history between whites and blacks do you think that's smart thing to do ?



Let me ask you, Stymie: If all you're ever going to do is is accuse people of lying, and telling people that you don't believe the information you've requested when it's presented to you, what purpose do you serve? You're a waste of air.

Many of the people steering this program are black, you ignorant fuck. Marc Morial is heavily involved, as is Wole Coaxum. 

Oh, and if you don't want to believe whites, will you believe Citi's CFO, Mark Mason? HE'S FUCKING BLACK, you ignorant ball of festering puss...



Paul Essien said:


> I don't believe it until I see it



Well, fuck you. It's happening, and whether you believe it or not is meaningless, just like you...


----------



## IM2

JohnReese said:


>



THE Boston Tea Party was a riot. You celebrate that.

The death of George Floyd began a series of non stop daily protests nationwide. Those protests were heavily policed. People were arrested, detained, tear gassed, faced rubber bullets and various other “crowd control” techniques. During the summer of 2020 the media and the administration tried presenting a narrative of Black Lives Matter violence in coordination with ANTIFA. Former President Donald Trump sent secret police to a city claiming to be using them to protect federal property. He bellowed loudly about how he was not going to tolerate such rioting. He tried pressuring cities with the threat he would send in troops to set things straight with a quickness. This sounded good to the far right portion of the white community because a story was set that described the stereotype of the violent black looter. In usual fashion, there was ignorance to why blacks were angry. But a funny thing happened, the protests were tracked and documented.

_“The vast majority of demonstration events associated with the BLM movement are non-violent In more than 93% of all demonstrations connected to the movement, demonstrators have not engaged in violence or destructive activity.”_

*Armed Conflict Location & Event Data Project- Demonstrations & Political Violence In America: Summer 2020*​
The Armed Conflict Location & Event Data Project documented the summer protests. The project recorded over 7,500 protests and found that more than 93 percent were peaceful. The cited over 2,400 locations and found that violence occurred in less than 220. The violence ranged from _“fighting back against police” to vandalism, property destruction looting, road-blocking using barricades, burning tires or other materials.”_This report also found that the over the top government response from president number 45 contributed to the violence. The federal response basically increased tension and violence. For example, in Portland the violence increased by 9 percent after President number 45 sent troops to that city. What ACLED found was that government intervened 3 times more in BLM demonstrations than any other.

_“ ACLED also highlights a violent government response, in which authorities use force more often than not when they are present at protests and that they disproportionately used force while intervening in demonstrations associated with the BLM movement, relative to other types of demonstrations.”_

*Sanya Mansour, 93% of Black Lives Matter Protests Have Been Peaceful, New Report Finds*​
A funny thing was discovered during these protests,(well actually not so funny). The violence in many of these protests were from people who were more than likely not associated with Black Lives Matter. Seems that most of the violence came from infiltrators and counter protesters, many who were associated with white nationalist and paramilitary organization. These groups had an ally that often times helped to escalate the situation, then used violence to settle things down. That ally was law enforcement.

_“Since Floyd’s killing, dozens of car-ramming attacks by individual perpetrators — in some cases acting independently with no reported affiliation, and in others linked to hate groups like the Ku Klux Klan — have been reported at demonstrations around the country. Other cases have involved those affiliated with the government, such as the military and law enforcement, including an on-duty police officer at a demonstration in Anaheim, California on 25 July; an off-duty police officer at a demonstration in Seattle, Washington on 4 July; an army sergeant at a demonstration in Austin, Texas on 25 July; and an off-duty jail correctional officer at a demonstration in Kokomo, Indiana on 30 May.”_

*Armed Conflict Location & Event Data Project- Demonstrations & Political Violence In America: Summer 2020*​
In similar fashion the Radcliffe Institute at Harvard found that that 96.3% of the BLM protests had no property damage or police injuries, and in 97.7% of events, no injuries were reported at all. In fact, they determined that the majority of the violence was directed at BLM protesters. There were arrests in 5% of the protests. Protesters/ bystanders were reported injured in 1.6 percent of the protests. Three Black Lives Matter protesters and one other person were killed while protesting in several cities. One anti-fascist protester killed a far-right group member in Portland. He was killed a few days later. Police were reported injured in 1% of the protests.


----------



## Paul Essien

JohnReese said:


>


Why are you sending me links to riots I agree with ?


----------



## IM2

Canon Shooter said:


> Yup, completely dismissive.
> 
> The link discusses what Citi has already accomplished in the colored neighborhoods. Hopefully none of that money makes it to your 'hood, because you don't deserve a fucking thing...
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you, Stymie: If all you're ever going to do is is accuse people of lying, and telling people that you don't believe the information you've requested when it's presented to you, what purpose do you serve? You're a waste of air.
> 
> Many of the people steering this program are black, you ignorant fuck. Marc Morial is heavily involved, as is Wole Coaxum.
> 
> Oh, and if you don't want to believe whites, will you believe Citi's CFO, Mark Mason? HE'S FUCKING BLACK, you ignorant ball of festering puss...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, fuck you. It's happening, and whether you believe it or not is meaningless, just like you...


Actually they haven't done very much yet and given the fact that 16 trillion was lost before they started you hanging on to this shows your mental lack.


----------



## JohnReese

IM2 said:


> Be grown and read this:
> 
> *“The U.S. racial welth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions.* _According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”_
> 
> This says that policies whitey has made have caused great problems for black people. And understanding that we have 3 branches of government should make you realize how stupid your question about a black president is. For if  Obama had tried a blacks only policy, *YOU* would be the first to holler about black racism. That's just how childish those like you are.  You are another white racist idiot.


Criminal records do prevent a good wage.  


IM2 said:


> Be grown and read this:
> 
> *“The U.S. racial welth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions.* _According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”_
> 
> This says that policies whitey has made have caused great problems for black people. And understanding that we have 3 branches of government should make you realize how stupid your question about a black president is. For if  Obama had tried a blacks only policy, *YOU* would be the first to holler about black racism. That's just how childish those like you are.  You are another white racist idiot.


Criminal records prevent a good wage. Maybe black youth should stay out of trouble. Stop bashing whitey, and focus on improving themselves.


----------



## JohnReese

Paul Essien said:


> Why are you sending me links to riots I agree with ?



You can't act like this and expect someone to respect you. And you can't blame white people for your actions.


----------



## IM2

JohnReese said:


> Criminal records do prevent a good wage.
> 
> Criminal records prevent a good wage. Maybe black youth should stay out of trouble. Stop bashing whitey, and focus on improving themselves.



_"It would neither be true or honest to say that the Negros problem is what it is because he is innately inferior or because he is basically lazy and listless or because he has not lifted himself by his own bootstraps. To find the origins of the Negro problem we must turn to the white man's problem."_​
*Rev. Martin Luther King Jr*​


----------



## IM2

JohnReese said:


> You can't act like this and expect someone to respect you. And you can't blame white people for your actions.


The white man needs to shut the fuck up and take responsibility for what his racism has done.


----------



## Paul Essien

JohnReese said:


> You can't act like this and expect someone to respect you. And you can't blame white people for your actions.


What riots are you reffering to ?


----------



## Paul Essien

Canon Shooter 
_*Let me ask you, Stymie: If all you're ever going to do is is accuse people of lying, and telling people that you don't believe the information you've requested when it's presented to you, what purpose do you serve? You're a waste of air.*_

If Citobank came out implemented this

*MANDATORY PUBLIC AND PRIVATE CONTRACTS RESERVED FOR BLACK BUSINESSES (20%)*

Then I'd take them serious.

That is the reconstitution of the American economic order.

These entities (Companies) have to do 20% business with black businesses.

White companies in the USA receive public assistance in the form of tax breaks and EVEN tax credits as well free infrastructure upgrades to make it easier for them to do business. 

Whenever they build a Walmart or a Whole-foods or whatever, they redo the whole dam inter-section. For a Walmart they put up new traffic lights, new sewage lines, they use millions of blk tax money for white companies.

But they'll never do that for a black business. Because when black people show up it "_O no !! Thats welfare ! We cant give you nothing_" meanwhile they're given white businesses millions.

So corporations that want to do business in a city, part of their requirements to get their business licence is at least 20% of their contracts must goto black businesses that are either purely black sole proprietorships or are corporations that are 75% black owned as a condition.

And if white people can't find black contractor ? Then they're going to have to implement the *CHINA LAW*.

When the white supremacist came into China they thought that they could run the same game they do on blacks and other non whites but China said _"Wait a minute. Hold your brakes white man. You're not gonna come over here and take it over. You're going to have to enter into contracts with Chinese automotive companies and that's mandatory and you'll share it 50-50 with our own home grown Chinese companies. Your not gonna come here and rape the economy and leave us with nothing "_

So if a white contractor can find a black contractor. He's gonna be told

_"Say hello to your new 50-50 black partner Mr white man. Every morning. You're gonna go all over the books with him, all over the plans, all over the numbers, all over the blueprints, all over the procedure"_

And at the end everybody is gonna know how set up this freeway, this building when it is done.

And if he doesn't like it he's told. "_OK. Mr White Supremacist contractor. Would you like 50% of the contract ? Or 0% of the contract ?"_

He'll start acting right.

If this happened you would see economic earthquakes in 12 months.

Contacts that go 100% to white businesses needs to be stopped.

When it comes to building the schools, the parks, who get's the contract ? Not black people and if there no black vendors then programs need to be set up to make sure there are in the future otherwise you don't get the contract (The China Law)

Black people built the USA but if black kids are growing up seeing white people building this, building that and they see no one in their family building that's gonna condition the brain into thinking "_That's what white people do, that's not for us"_

New York that's a city with 20% blk population but all you see is whites doing the side walk work and street work and they keep that for themselves.

And if it's MAJORITY a black city ALL OF THE CONTRACTS SHOULD GO TO A BLACK CONTRACTOR

When small business have stable contracts with larger companies this enables the smaller business to make long term plans. They can get access to lines of credit.


----------



## AZrailwhale

IM2 said:


> Cotton was a prime export and it made  money for this country. And blacks did more than pick cotton. Blacks built what are now called Ivy league universities. And railroads. You really are ignorant of American history.


Yes, free blacks who got paid for their labor, just like the more numerous Irish and Chinese laborers did.  Unless I'm mistaken all the Ivy League colleges are in northern states where slavery wasn't legal.  The best the south had was William and Mary and VMI which was a second tier military college behind West Point.


----------



## AZrailwhale

IM2 said:


> Actually they haven't done very much yet and given the fact that 16 trillion was lost before they started you hanging on to this shows your mental lack.


Not a dime was lost, that's pie in the sky voodoo economics from a prejudiced source.


----------



## JohnReese

IM2 said:


> The white man needs to shut the fuck up and take responsibility for what his racism has done.



The Black man should shut up and stop blaming whites for their problems and take responsibility for their own lives. How come you guys never talk about black on black or black on white?


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> Black people built the USA. Trump admits this. Reparations in the form of CASH PAYMENTS.
> 
> Everybody else has got their slice of their cake



Yeah, but little bitches like you whined so much we said "fuck them, they get nothing."



Paul Essien said:


> Reparations was also given to the HEIRS of the Japanese who we’re interned.



We like them better than you...




Paul Essien said:


> So the same should be done for the heirs of Black American slaves



No, it shouldn't...



Paul Essien said:


> The American racist has taken part in the slaughter of over 50,000,000 Black people; therefore repatriations is a modest demand.



I am 100% in favor of repatriating your negro ass back to Kenya...



Paul Essien said:


> Reparations Package should start off at 40 Trillion.



Fuck you. You get nothing. You're incapable of acknowledging what companies have done for your community? Fuck you. You'll get shit and you'll be happy about it...



Paul Essien said:


> That would be $Imillion going to every Foundational Black American who’s lineage traces back to the American slave trade that was enforced by the government Those payments can be dispersed in increments of $16k a month for 5 years











Paul Essien said:


> Meanwile North Carolina gave $846 million in taxpayer funds to white owned and run Apple (worth $2.3 trillion) to build a mainly white campus there. White owned and run Amazon (worth $1.7T) got $3.8B in subsidies across the U.S. When people get free money, it's "welfare." When white corporations do, it's "incentives."



Maybe if negroes like you weren't so fucking lazy, they could start a company that North Carolina would want to lure...




Paul Essien said:


> But Cash payments are not enough. We have had 7 generation of black people being terrorized and cash payments is not enough.



That's right, Buckwheat, it'll never be enough.

So fuck you...



Paul Essien said:


> This is the reparations package that needs to be implemented should also include 3 things and more
> 
> *1. Permanent representative seats everywhere*
> 
> That means black people don't have run for office against white and non black people. We are automatically given a certain seats in the US senate, in the US congress and we are given certain of number state representative seats and two US supreme court justices and that must be for eternity.



You've already got Thomas. If you don't like the racial make-up of the court, blame Obama. He could've nominated a black justice when he nominated Sotomayor.

And wrap your nappy little head around the fact that nothing is for eternity...



Paul Essien said:


> We still vote for who we want there. But we don't have to fight white and non black people to get to congress.



Of course you wouldn't, because that would be a level playing field, and you're scared shitless at the prospect of that...



Paul Essien said:


> We don't have to fight to get the state legislator. So we have seats in the senate, in the supreme court, seats in the house and we get a certain amount presidential cabinet positions


You want to dictate who a President chooses for his inner circle?

You really are a mental fuck up, aren't you?



Paul Essien said:


> *2. That 350 grand must be every 10 years foundational black American are given out.*
> 
> We get 350 grand every ten years. According to white economic experts the wealth gap between white and black Americans is so wide that it could not be closed in the next 100 years.


[/QUOTE]

HAHAHAHAHAHA LOLOLOL!

Oh, sweetjesuspleaseholdyourbreath...



Paul Essien said:


> *3. Black should have TOTAL control over all black music and all black publishing for ever.*
> 
> MUSIC IS ONE OF AMERICA'S LARGEST EXPORT INDUSTRY
> 
> That means we control the Motown, Michael Jackson, Prince, Whitney, Biggie, Pac catalogues. All of it.



And what about white artists on the Motown label?

Yeah, so no. Another reasoning fail on your part.

Besides, what if the holders of the rights to Whitney Houston's catalog chooses to sell those rights, and a white guy comes up with the most money? Why would you deprive the estate of a black woman the ability to make money by selling those rights?



Paul Essien said:


> Because all black music is controlled white people (Mainly Jews) that is
> 
> Sony BMG
> Warner Music Group
> EMI
> Universal Music Group
> They run the record industry. Yeah sure, hip-hop artist like Jay Z, Drake, Kanye have their own record labels but they are owned and financed by one of the big four.


Five of the Executive Board members at Sony are black. The CEO, Rob Stringer, is (if I recall) Protestant, not Jewish.

Tony Wadsworth, the CEO of BMI, is Protestant, not Jewish.

I couldn't find info on the others, but it's clear your mindless rantings are false...


----------



## JohnReese

Paul Essien said:


> What riots are you reffering to ?




You guys riot a lot, so all of them.


----------



## Paul Essien

JohnReese 
How come you guys never talk about black on black or black on white?

How come you never talk about white on white crime ?

What do you have to say on your people doing this ?


----------



## Paul Essien

JohnReese said:


> You guys riot a lot, so all of them.


I'll ask you for the second time.

What riot are you referring to ? It's a very simple question. Pick one.


----------



## JohnReese

Paul Essien said:


> JohnReese
> How come you guys never talk about black on black or black on white?
> 
> How come you never talk about white on white crime ?
> 
> What do you have to say on your people doing this ?


We do address White on White. You people never do anything about Chicago and black on black or black on White. You guys only care about your people when a White cop kills one of your own.


----------



## JohnReese

Paul Essien said:


> I'll ask you for the second time.
> 
> What riot are you referring to ? It's a very simple question. Pick one.


I answered you. I said all of it. You said you supported all riots.


----------



## MizMolly

Canon Shooter said:


> Yeah, a bank would never invest in negro causes.
> 
> You know, except for this: Citi Launches More Than $1 Billion in Strategic Initiatives to Help Close the Racial Wealth Gap
> 
> You should shut the fuck up instead of spewing your nonsensical bullshit. You're nothing but a whiny, lying negro...


He lies about banks not contributing.









						How US Banks are Responding to Racial Injustice - Banking Exchange
					

Companies across the US and Canada are pledging money and action to support minority co-workers and communities Banks and financial institutions have taken actions to help address inequality in recent weeks, in the wake of protests and campaigns across the US. Many banks closed their branches...




					m.bankingexchange.com


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Let's try not being disingenous chump. They announced that last year. It just started. And the things blacks face take more than a billion dollars to fix since the study by Citi shows that blacks have lost at least 16 trillion since the beginning of this century.
> 
> So spare us your opinion saltine.


You brought up blacks not having donations from banks as if it were today, then you bitch about it when it IS current.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> White boy, you descended from people too lazy to work on free land. We ate owed and if you talked to any African with some sense, they'll blast on your white colonizing asses for what you did to Africa. You racists live in imaginary land. You don't know any africans.


More blaming a white person for something he didn’t do.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> SonnyCorleone
> 
> I agree with you on this one. Anne Boeyln played by a black women is stupid but I have no facts for this but I'd lay a good bet that the person who hired her for the film wasn't black.
> 
> As Bob Dylan same thing. Dylan is white but I find it funny many whites says Jewish people are not white. Don't they ? But because a black man played him now he's (Dylan who is Jewish) is part of the white club again
> 
> But you're outraged when blacks play white characters but when Hollywood white washes characters and has (almost) since its inception that's no problem
> 
> Because did you know in Willy Wonka's and the "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory" that originally the author, Roald Dahl made Charlie _"a little black boy"_ ?  And he also made the Oopma lumpas African pygmies ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But when it went to screen made them white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about the Lone Ranger: Johnny Depp portraying Tonto, a Native America man ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or in "Aloha" Emma Stone portraying an Asian American ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or "Breakfast at Tiffany's" Mickey Rooney as an Asian Landlord ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or in "Dragon Seed" Katharine Hepburn as a Chinese woman ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or "Othello" Laurence Olivier in blackface to play Shakespeare's Moor.


----------



## Paul Essien

JohnReese said:


> I answered you. I said all of it. You said you supported all riots.


I don't know what riot you are talking about.

But yes I agree with ALL RACE RIOTS.

Burn it all down as far I'm concerned.

Huntington Beach in Cali is overwhelmingly White. Every summer the city host the U.S. Open of Surfing. Unlike the Ferguson and Baltimore Riots, the Huntington Beach Riot did not get much attention from the mainstream media.

These young White folks were upset because an annual tournament ended. There were fights on the streets, especially among young White females, and burglary from young White males. The local news reporters and officials didn’t refer to these White rioters and looters as thugs.











So lighting a whole bus on fire and destroying people’s cars, fighting and shooting guns randomly because a baseball team won the World Series is acceptable, but rioting because of blatant income inequality, lack of opportunity and disregard for black life is not acceptable?

Only a white supremacist can rationalize something like that.

That’s the fundamental difference. Black people generally don’t riot for sport and play. Black don't riot for the right to kill or harm white people.

White people do.


----------



## Paul Essien

JohnReese
*We do address White on White. ?*

So why is crime is almost always white.

Just in the last couple of days. Why are you allowing your people to do this ?













*Not to mention white people pin crimes on black people all day.*









Why is the sexual abuse of kids allowed in white society ? When we you white people come together and stop this ?













*We don't have organized crime in blk society*

Asian people don't apologize for the Chinese triads and Japanese Yakuza.

Latino's don't apologize for the Latin american drug cartels and criminal organizations like _La Eme._

White people don't apologize for the Russian mafia gangs like Vory V Zakone brotherhood

White people don't apologize for italian organized crime (_Napolitan Camorra, Sicilian Cosa Nostra Mafia, Calbrian Ndragheta and Puglian Sacra, US Cosa Nostra_)

These groups form a underworld of violent crime that beats any blk street gangs in power, prestige and money.

These crime groups are responsible for the flow of drugs into USA and Europe. They are also players in the financial fraud scene. They smuggle weapons and supply the street criminals with weapons and drugs. And of course, they are the ones who operate together with corrupt officials and politicians. This is why you don't see them in crime stats.

You have to understand the economics of this real big crime.

There are no funds in the black ghetto areas which could pay up the tons of drugs they import annually into USA. It is the huge white middle and upper classes that consume casually the majority of the narcotics. They have the capital for it. That is the economical fact. This is good to remember. The same goes for Europe too.

But white people don't apologize for that ?

Then, there are the Wall street jugglers who are also criminals and who are the main reason why the average white Americans are in the deep shit, loose their homes, insurances etc. They affect to the security of the white middle class many many times more than any black street mugger or dope smoking gangabanger.

Not that I say that street crime is nothing. It has to be taken seriously too, but one has to remember the causes of it. Also one has to remember that black street gangs can not operate openly in the suburbia where as the white organized criminals live there in peace.

But you up here crying because the odd blk person tried to rob a 7-11






I'm not gonna apologize for some black crackhead robber. That's got nothing to do with me. I don't wanna be robbed either ....sh*t !!

.Crime is just gonna happen. There is no race of people that is crime free. We don't commit crime no more than anyone else we just get over reported. You sort the economics. You sort the crime. Simple. Crime is just gonna happen in any capitalist society. Get over it.


----------



## JohnReese

Paul Essien said:


> JohnReese
> *We do address White on White. ?*
> 
> So why is crime is almost always white.
> 
> Just in the last couple of days. Why are you allowing your people to do this ?
> 
> View attachment 535630View attachment 535631View attachment 535632View attachment 535633View attachment 535634
> 
> *Not to mention white people pin crimes on black people all day.*
> 
> View attachment 535635View attachment 535636View attachment 535637
> 
> Why is the sexual abuse of kids allowed in white society ? When we you white people come together and stop this ?
> 
> View attachment 535638
> 
> View attachment 535639View attachment 535640View attachment 535641
> 
> *We don't have organized crime in blk society*
> 
> Asian people don't apologize for the Chinese triads and Japanese Yakuza.
> 
> Latino's don't apologize for the Latin american drug cartels and criminal organizations like _La Eme._
> 
> White people don't apologize for the Russian mafia gangs like Vory V Zakone brotherhood
> 
> White people don't apologize for italian organized crime (_Napolitan Camorra, Sicilian Cosa Nostra Mafia, Calbrian Ndragheta and Puglian Sacra, US Cosa Nostra_)
> 
> These groups form a underworld of violent crime that beats any blk street gangs in power, prestige and money.
> 
> These crime groups are responsible for the flow of drugs into USA and Europe. They are also players in the financial fraud scene. They smuggle weapons and supply the street criminals with weapons and drugs. And of course, they are the ones who operate together with corrupt officials and politicians. This is why you don't see them in crime stats.
> 
> You have to understand the economics of this real big crime.
> 
> There are no funds in the black ghetto areas which could pay up the tons of drugs they import annually into USA. It is the huge white middle and upper classes that consume casually the majority of the narcotics. They have the capital for it. That is the economical fact. This is good to remember. The same goes for Europe too.
> 
> But white people don't apologize for that ?
> 
> Then, there are the Wall street jugglers who are also criminals and who are the main reason why the average white Americans are in the deep shit, loose their homes, insurances etc. They affect to the security of the white middle class many many times more than any black street mugger or dope smoking gangabanger.
> 
> Not that I say that street crime is nothing. It has to be taken seriously too, but one has to remember the causes of it. Also one has to remember that black street gangs can not operate openly in the suburbia where as the white organized criminals live there in peace.
> 
> But you up here crying because the odd blk person tried to rob a 7-11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna apologize for some black crackhead robber. That's got nothing to do with me. I don't wanna be robbed either ....sh*t !!
> 
> .Crime is just gonna happen. There is no race of people that is crime free. We don't commit crime no more than anyone else we just get over reported. You sort the economics. You sort the crime. Simple. Crime is just gonna happen in any capitalist society. Get over it.


We don't riot when any white person gets arrested. We don't burn down stuff, and loot And don't your people bang their cousins because they never know their dads?


Most white towns are safe! Most black towns are crime capitals!


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> So why did your white president Donald Trump say different ?
> 
> Is he wrong too ?


Trump knows very little about any truths


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> JohnReese
> How come you guys never talk about black on black or black on white?
> 
> How come you never talk about white on white crime ?
> 
> What do you have to say on your people doing this ?


All vicious criminals deserve the death penalty.


----------



## Iamartiewhitefox

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*


I will say what no skin color will say. Make, as in money? God made what is. We use whatever. The money people make will be nothing, when the things that God made are no more. What then did you make?  You made nothing fooling yourself into thinking you made something.  Devils like being self deceived.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*






Funny how you ignore your peoples long history of enslaving people.

In fact, while the rest of the world has eliminated it to the best of its ability, Africa still is plagued by it.

Don't cast stones in glass houses, asswipe.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Funny how you ignore your peoples ling history of enslaving people.
> 
> In fact, while the rest of the world has eliminated it to the best of its abimity, Africa still is plagued by it.
> 
> Don't cast stones in glass houses, asswipe.


I haven't ignored anything. But since blacks didn't enslave anybody in America nor did they implement Jim Crow, your attempt to dodge the topic with that weak shit is noted.

Because in Africa slavery was  used as punishment for crimes, or used against war captives. Those slaves could earn freedom and there is at least 1 case where a slave became a king.

Finally, slavery is still worldwide.

So let's stick to America because that's what I am talking about. 

Asswip.


----------



## MizMolly

Iamartiewhitefox said:


> I will say what no skin color will say. Make, as in money? God made what is. We use whatever. The money people make will be nothing, when the things that God made are no more. What then did you make?  You made nothing fooling yourself into thinking you made something.  Devils like being self deceived.


IM2 is grouping all whites together. Look at his first sentence.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> I haven't ignored anything. But since blacks didn't enslave anybody in America nor did they implement Jim Crow, your attempt to dodge the topic with that weak shit is noted.
> 
> Because in Africa slavery was  used as punishment for crimes, or used against war captives. Those slaves could earn freedom and there is at least 1 case where a slave became a king.
> 
> Finally, slavery is still worldwide.
> 
> So let's stick to America because that's what I am talking about.
> 
> Asswip.






You are so full of shit.  The first legal case involcing slaves was a black owner.  New Orleans had 40% of the slave owners listed as black.  Kameltoes great grandad, who was black, owned slaves.

Quit lying you fucking bitch.


----------



## mga138

IM2 said:


> I haven't ignored anything. But since blacks didn't enslave anybody in America nor did they implement Jim Crow, your attempt to dodge the topic with that weak shit is noted.
> 
> Because in Africa slavery was  used as punishment for crimes, or used against war captives. Those slaves could earn freedom and there is at least 1 case where a slave became a king.
> 
> Finally, slavery is still worldwide.
> 
> So let's stick to America because that's what I am talking about.
> 
> Asswip.


During the height of slavery, only 1.4 percent of white families had a slave, but 13 percent of free Blacks owned slaves. And in the case of the famous Amistad, when John Quincey Adams (son of the Second US President) helped free those blacks, they went back to African to start their own slave business!!!!


----------



## horselightning

mga138 said:


> During the height of slavery, only 1.4 percent of white families had a slave, but 13 percent of free Blacks owned slaves. And in the case of the famous Amistad, when John Quincey Adams (son of the Second US President) helped free those blacks, they went back to African to start their own slave business!!!!


wow i didnt no that one. i know the us at one point wanted t maie coloney in africe and shipp the blacks back home. it never happened.


----------



## mga138

horselightning said:


> wow i didnt no that one. i know the us at one point wanted t maie coloney in africe and shipp the blacks back home. it never happened.


They did make that colony in Africa--They moved them to Monrovia (named after Us president Monroe. They sent over 10,000-15,000 former slaves there and supported them in making their own country. However, after a few years, they asked to return to the US and we rescued them.


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> I haven't ignored anything. But since blacks didn't enslave anybody in America nor did they implement Jim Crow, your attempt to dodge the topic with that weak shit is noted.
> 
> Because in Africa slavery was  used as punishment for crimes, or used against war captives. Those slaves could earn freedom and there is at least 1 case where a slave became a king.
> 
> Finally, slavery is still worldwide.
> 
> So let's stick to America because that's what I am talking about.
> 
> Asswip.


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> I haven't ignored anything. But since blacks didn't enslave anybody in America nor did they implement Jim Crow, your attempt to dodge the topic with that weak shit is noted.
> 
> Because in Africa slavery was  used as punishment for crimes, or used against war captives. Those slaves could earn freedom and there is at least 1 case where a slave became a king.
> 
> Finally, slavery is still worldwide.
> 
> So let's stick to America because that's what I am talking about.
> 
> Asswip.


----------



## rupol2000

"Black America"


----------



## horselightning

mga138 said:


> They did make that colony in Africa--They moved them to Monrovia (named after Us president Monroe. They sent over 10,000-15,000 former slaves there and supported them in making their own country. However, after a few years, they asked to return to the US and we rescued them.


it did . dang they couldnt libve in there own country and begged the us to help thme agian like always.


----------



## horselightning

rupol2000 said:


> "Black America"


not to many


----------



## rupol2000

horselightning said:


> not to many


The main thing is that not in all of America, but only in the "south"


----------



## marvin martian

Why Do Whites Think They Can Tell Us What The Problems in Black America Are?​
Because you let them. White leftists have you programmed to obey.


----------



## mga138

Markle said:


>


Wow--the dems used to be pretty good


----------



## sealybobo

otto105 said:


> Seems like we had alot to due with it, Jim......jim crow.


It is what it is.  There are poor Americans of all color all over America.  How did they get there?  Their poor parents had them.  They had them before they could afford children.  My parents were guilty of this too.  So the history of this country, the systemic racism, the glass ceilings, racist cops, etc... Black people need to forget all that moving forward.  First, they are in the greatest country on earth.  Even as a ghetto baby, you are luckier than most babies in other countries.  You can join the military at 18 and get the fuck out of that hood.  I'm sorry your parents had you in the shit hole.  There's not much we can do about it.  We pump money into your schools but it's not enough.  It's never going to be enough.  My advice, get out.  And don't have kids until you establish yourself in another community with better economic opportunities.  It sucks what happened to your ancestors and it sucks that whites control everything.  That's no excuse for not bettering yourselves.  So what's your plan to get out?  Are you going to have kids you can't afford?  If so, you did it to yourselves.  

Whites will control industry long after all of us are gone.  All we can each do is do the best we can do personally.  I'm sorry if you might go on some interviews where a racist white doesn't hire you.  Keep on looking.  I didn't get every job I ever applied to.  In fact, you might find a lot of companies are looking to find diversity candidates.  Being black might be a benefit today and you think it's a negative.  Stop being negative.


----------



## mga138

sealybobo said:


> It sucks what happened to your ancestors and it sucks that whites control everything.


What makes you think that White people control; everything, and if so, why would that "suck?" Why should "Control everything?"


----------



## mga138

sealybobo said:


> Whites will control industry long after all of us are gone. All we can each do is do the best we can do personally. I'm sorry if you might go on some interviews where a racist white doesn't hire you.


Again--Why shouldn't White people control any particular industry when they invented them all? And the only systemic racism in the country works IN FAVOR of non-Whites; you indicated that yourself, and it has been that way for a very long time. Why is discrimination against White people supposed to be a good thing, in your opinion?


----------



## Turtlesoup

IM2 said:


> I haven't ignored anything. But since blacks didn't enslave anybody in America nor did they implement Jim Crow, your attempt to dodge the topic with that weak shit is noted.
> 
> Because in Africa slavery was  used as punishment for crimes, or used against war captives. Those slaves could earn freedom and there is at least 1 case where a slave became a king.
> 
> Finally, slavery is still worldwide.
> 
> So let's stick to America because that's what I am talking about.
> 
> Asswip.


Gawd you are stupid----blacks were the most abusive slave owners even here in america dippy.  Hell there are stories of black slave owners selling their own children into slavery---See SC

In Africa, multiple wives and sex slaves was the thing as having a bunch of kids was a status symbol.  In order to get the sex slaves/wives and to have others do the work, africans would raid fellow villages including if they were distant relatives.   HAREM comes from AFRICANs enslaving others....One of the major problems of having so many kids though was that siblings and other relatives will fight amongst themselves--so to get rid of the competive family members--enslaving their asses as well was  a big thing.


----------



## horselightning

Former Slave to BLM: 'Slavery Still Exists in Africa Today'
					

A former African slave is telling Black Lives Matter and Critical Race Theory advocates that they need to go back to school to understand what is happening in Africa today and to learn that the United States offers them unique opportunities that they are unlikely to find elsewhere.




					www1.cbn.com
				




forall the spoiled brats of blm


----------



## mga138

horselightning said:


> Former Slave to BLM: 'Slavery Still Exists in Africa Today'
> 
> 
> A former African slave is telling Black Lives Matter and Critical Race Theory advocates that they need to go back to school to understand what is happening in Africa today and to learn that the United States offers them unique opportunities that they are unlikely to find elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www1.cbn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forall the spoiled brats of blm



What Blacks should do is return to Africa permanently and fight the current enslavement of their people happening there, rather than just sitting around here complaining about something that happened 400 years ago.


----------



## otto105

horselightning said:


> Former Slave to BLM: 'Slavery Still Exists in Africa Today'
> 
> 
> A former African slave is telling Black Lives Matter and Critical Race Theory advocates that they need to go back to school to understand what is happening in Africa today and to learn that the United States offers them unique opportunities that they are unlikely to find elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www1.cbn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forall the spoiled brats of blm


Yeah, that will teach them just to except white racism here....


----------



## otto105

mga138 said:


> What Blacks should do is return to Africa permanently and fight the current enslavement of their people happening there, rather than just sitting around here complaining about something that happened 400 years ago.


Shouldn't you be returning to northern Europe to install a modern fascism in your birth country....


----------



## horselightning

otto105 said:


> Yeah, that will teach them just to except white racism here....


ignorant arnt you


----------



## horselightning

mga138 said:


> What Blacks should do is return to Africa permanently and fight the current enslavement of their people happening there, rather than just sitting around here complaining about something that happened 400 years ago.


some one should help them there. to bad the blacks her are selfish and spoiled and wont do it.


----------



## otto105

horselightning said:


> ignorant arnt you


White wanker says noooo


----------



## Cellblock2429

IM2 said:


> I haven't ignored anything. But since blacks didn't enslave anybody in America nor did they implement Jim Crow, your attempt to dodge the topic with that weak shit is noted.
> 
> Because in Africa slavery was  used as punishment for crimes, or used against war captives. Those slaves could earn freedom and there is at least 1 case where a slave became a king.
> 
> Finally, slavery is still worldwide.
> 
> So let's stick to America because that's what I am talking about.
> 
> Asswip.


/------/* 'But since blacks didn't enslave anybody in America"*
Oh yeah?





						Did Black People Own Slaves?
					

Did Black People Own Slaves? 100 Amazing Facts About the Negro: Yes -- but why they did and how many they owned will surprise you. By: Henry Louis Gates Jr. | Posted: March 4, 2013 at 12:03 AM Nicolas Augustin Metoyer of Louisiana owned 13 slaves in 1830. He and his 12 family members...



					www.africanamerica.org
				




In a fascinating essay reviewing this controversy,* R. Halliburton shows that free black people have owned slaves "in each of the thirteen original states and later in every state that countenanced slavery," at least since Anthony Johnson and his wife Mary went to court in Virginia in 1654 to obtain the services of their indentured servant, a black man, John Castor, for life.*

And for a time, *free black people could even "own" the services of white indentured servants in Virginia as well.* Free blacks owned slaves in Boston by 1724 and in Connecticut by 1783; by 1790, 48 black people in Maryland owned 143 slaves. *One particularly notorious black Maryland farmer named Nat Butler "regularly purchased and sold Negroes for the Southern trade,"* Halliburton wrote.


----------



## otto105

Cellblock2429 said:


> /------/* 'But since blacks didn't enslave anybody in America"*
> Oh yeah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Black People Own Slaves?
> 
> 
> Did Black People Own Slaves? 100 Amazing Facts About the Negro: Yes -- but why they did and how many they owned will surprise you. By: Henry Louis Gates Jr. | Posted: March 4, 2013 at 12:03 AM Nicolas Augustin Metoyer of Louisiana owned 13 slaves in 1830. He and his 12 family members...
> 
> 
> 
> www.africanamerica.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a fascinating essay reviewing this controversy,* R. Halliburton shows that free black people have owned slaves "in each of the thirteen original states and later in every state that countenanced slavery," at least since Anthony Johnson and his wife Mary went to court in Virginia in 1654 to obtain the services of their indentured servant, a black man, John Castor, for life.*
> 
> And for a time, *free black people could even "own" the services of white indentured servants in Virginia as well.* Free blacks owned slaves in Boston by 1724 and in Connecticut by 1783; by 1790, 48 black people in Maryland owned 143 slaves. *One particularly notorious black Maryland farmer named Nat Butler "regularly purchased and sold Negroes for the Southern trade,"* Halliburton wrote.


Wow, African-Americans imprisoned themselves fir 250 years.

White feelings on history matter…


----------



## horselightning

otto105 said:


> White wanker says noooo


oops my bad. there is no racisim here.


----------



## otto105

horselightning said:


> oops my bad. ther is no racisum here.


Better Kings English would help.

Have your reached creative writing in 9th grade yet?


----------



## horselightning

otto105 said:


> Better Kings English would help.
> 
> Have your reached creative writing in 9th grade yet?


you know what i jmnglt cut they  grade school bully atitude.


----------



## mga138

otto105 said:


> Shouldn't you be returning to northern Europe to install a modern fascism in your birth country....


No--I live in the country my ancestors built for me


----------



## mga138

otto105 said:


> Wow, African-Americans imprisoned themselves fir 250 years.
> 
> White feelings on history matter…


Blacks have been imprisoning other Blacks for thousands of years and they still do it today. Slavery, after all, is an African import.


----------



## horselightning

otto105 said:


> Better Kings English would help.
> 
> Have your reached creative writing in 9th grade yet?


you  not what i mint. cut the elementry school attitude.


----------



## sealybobo

mga138 said:


> Again--Why shouldn't White people control any particular industry when they invented them all? And the only systemic racism in the country works IN FAVOR of non-Whites; you indicated that yourself, and it has been that way for a very long time. Why is discrimination against White people supposed to be a good thing, in your opinion?


To level the playing field.  But ultimately, I agree with you.  The people in power are going to stay in power.  And they should.  And they are probably going to hire whites because of bias.  Even if it's not overt.  And their kids are going to go to the best school.  It's not about color.  It's about money.  And it just so happens whites have most of it.  

I heard on a radio show that we are still a patriarchal society.  When it's news that a woman is refereeing a men's baseball game.  When it's news that a woman was named CEO.  Or a black.  The fact is white men rule right now.  I don't think that should be taken away but I do believe in diversity programs.  When our executive board rooms are 90% white men, in a country as diverse as ours, something's not right.  But there are good reasons why we are so overly represented.  Some reasons are fair and some aren't.  But sorry, life isn't fair.


----------



## Paul Essien

White South African Hollywood Actress Charlize Theron






Says Black Women in Her Life "Put Her in Place" when it comes to Raising Black Daughters





By the way, they are two boys, but this women is on that trans sh*t.......just sick. As a white South African ? B*TCH you know exactly what racism-white supremacy is...... acting like BW schooled you.

She's another one of them, rich white girls that's always been attracted to some blk guy on the low, and longed to have a baby to a black men, a-la Angelina Jolie, Madonna types but like she's wasn't willing to risk her career to do it, so like they do, she just runs over to Africa or the Carribbean and pick a few up and fk them up.


----------



## mga138

sealybobo said:


> To level the playing field.  But ultimately, I agree with you.  The people in power are going to stay in power.  And they should.  And they are probably going to hire whites because of bias.  Even if it's not overt.  And their kids are going to go to the best school.  It's not about color.  It's about money.  And it just so happens whites have most of it.
> 
> I heard on a radio show that we are still a patriarchal society.  When it's news that a woman is refereeing a men's baseball game.  When it's news that a woman was named CEO.  Or a black.  The fact is white men rule right now.  I don't think that should be taken away but I do believe in diversity programs.  When our executive board rooms are 90% white men, in a country as diverse as ours, something's not right.  But there are good reasons why we are so overly represented.  Some reasons are fair and some aren't.  But sorry, life isn't fair.


When people discriminate against Whites (Men in particular, but also women, as well) and claim it is to “level the playing field,” I never believe them. That is just an excuse that exists as a shield to cover their anti-White racism and it has nothing to do with leveling the playing field, as it were. Do they ever insist on leveling the playing field in industries where non-Whites dominate or are greatly overrepresented? NEVER.

Blacks are just 12.4 percent of the population. Yet, they make up 70 percent of the NFL, and 75 percent of the NBA. Non-Hispanic Whites are 60 percent of the population but made up just 16 percent of the NBA, and 26 percent of the NFL. Yet, where are the movements to make those sports, “Look like America,” like we see with Hockey, Baseball, or NASCAR (or a thousand other fields of interest, hobbies, or activities)?

What about government jobs, like the Postal service? Blacks make up 27 percent of the employees for the postal service, which is a Huge overrepresentation. That is largely due to anti-White discrimination. Years ago, I tried to get a job there and scored 99 on the entrance test, but was never called for a job. I tried for 3 years and gave up.

Asians are overrepresented in Silicon Valley, in the medical industry, and in Ivy League universities?

Jews are just 2 percent of the population, but make up a HUGE overrepresentation in the film industry, but why do I only see OscardsTooWhite every year, but never OscarsTooJewish, which people would likely find intolerably racist?

Jews are also greatly overrepresented in the lucrative medical industry, Law firms, as CEOS for major corporations, politics, publishing industries, the academic world, many of the sciences, education, etc…Should we start banning Jews from entering these fields and giving their jobs to White men to make it “look more like the USA?”

Or do you think it is only fair to attack the demographics of jobs that are heavily populated by White men like our nation's Fire departments and Police and Sanitation departments?

 All of a sudden, social engineering takes on a distasteful sheen for people when it discriminates against anybody other than White men. Any fair-minded individual would notice that and be appalled


----------



## sealybobo

mga138 said:


> When people discriminate against Whites (Men in particular, but also women, as well) and claim it is to “level the playing field,” I never believe them. That is just an excuse that exists as a shield to cover their anti-White racism and it has nothing to do with leveling the playing field, as it were. Do they ever insist on leveling the playing field in industries where non-Whites dominate or are greatly overrepresented? NEVER.
> 
> Blacks are just 12.4 percent of the population. Yet, they make up 70 percent of the NFL, and 75 percent of the NBA. Non-Hispanic Whites are 60 percent of the population but made up just 16 percent of the NBA, and 26 percent of the NFL. Yet, where are the movements to make those sports, “Look like America,” like we see with Hockey, Baseball, or NASCAR (or a thousand other fields of interest, hobbies, or activities)?
> 
> What about government jobs, like the Postal service? Blacks make up 27 percent of the employees for the postal service, which is a Huge overrepresentation. That is largely due to anti-White discrimination. Years ago, I tried to get a job there and scored 99 on the entrance test, but was never called for a job. I tried for 3 years and gave up.
> 
> Asians are overrepresented in Silicon Valley, in the medical industry, and in Ivy League universities?
> 
> Jews are just 2 percent of the population, but make up a HUGE overrepresentation in the film industry, but why do I only see OscardsTooWhite every year, but never OscarsTooJewish, which people would likely find intolerably racist?
> 
> Jews are also greatly overrepresented in the lucrative medical industry, Law firms, as CEOS for major corporations, politics, publishing industries, the academic world, many of the sciences, education, etc…Should we start banning Jews from entering these fields and giving their jobs to White men to make it “look more like the USA?”
> 
> Or do you think it is only fair to attack the demographics of jobs that are heavily populated by White men like our nation's Fire departments and Police and Sanitation departments?
> 
> All of a sudden, social engineering takes on a distasteful sheen for people when it discriminates against anybody other than White men. Any fair-minded individual would notice that and be appalled


Do you know if you score too well on the cop exam you won't get the job?  

Over representing blacks in government jobs is to make up for all the private companies where you walk in the plant and you see 95% white people.  Only the blue collar may be colored.

Jews own the movie industry.  

Asians are also under represented in the CEO and executive board room ranks.  They aren't smart enough to be CEO's?

It's not anti white.  I'm white.  It's that we see an uneven playing field and want to fix it.  Too many white men in the executive board room in a country as diverse as ours.  Way too few women alone.  Way too few hispanics, blacks, arabs, asians, etc.  There is a good old boys in the CEO ranks.  There is a glass ceiling.  Hell, even for you.  You can't be CEO either because of this good old boys network.  Did you go to Harvard?  Were you groomed to be a CEO?  Take for example that Full House mom who paid her kids way into college.  Perfect example of how the system is rigged.  We should do things to level the playing field and do away with the unfair nepitism.  I don't thin the NBA is a good example because the best players make the team.  How do you know the white man is always the best choice for CEO?  Because it's always a white man who chooses his successor.


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138
*Blacks are just 12.4 percent of the population. Yet, they make up 70 percent of the NFL, and 75 percent of the NBA. Non-Hispanic Whites are 60 percent of the population but made up just 16 percent of the NBA, and 26 percent of the NFL. *

There are no movements for non-hispanic whites to make it in the NBA or NFL and there shouldn't be because when it comes to athletic ability, you either can or you can't.

You see in the in the workforce whites generally win because  _"Will this person “fit in with the company?" "Do they have “enough” experience?"_
That's a judgement call.

But whether or not a man can hit a three-pointer consistently, run the 100m in under ten seconds, or potentially be a great running back is not nearly as subjective.

You see, you always want a system to prop you up.

mga138
*Yet, where are the movements to make those sports, “Look like America,” like we see with Hockey, Baseball, or NASCAR (or a thousand other fields of interest, hobbies, or activities)?*

It's not really a sport without black people though ...is it ?

Black ppl generally thrive in sports that feature three things

Modest equipment investment
High social and cultural approval
Fame and wealth as a pro.
That's why young urban black athletes who are strong in sports keep gravitatating to the same five:

Basketball,
Football,
Baseball,
Track & field
And increasingly tennis.

*The fundamentals of these sports can be learned at a very young age*

Thousands of hours can be spent practicing as a kid in the streets. The rewards for top talent can be scouted and developed from middle school on.

You just don't get the same community support or interest if you're black and happen to have an interest Hockey or Nascar. Look what happens when we do try our hand motor racing. You get Lewis Hamilton. A man who has won the Formula One drivers championship for 6 out of the last 7 years


----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


> White South African Hollywood Actress Charlize Theron
> 
> View attachment 550393
> 
> Says Black Women in Her Life "Put Her in Place" when it comes to Raising Black Daughters
> 
> View attachment 550394
> 
> By the way, they are two boys, but this women is on that trans sh*t.......just sick. As a white South African ? B*TCH you know exactly what racism-white supremacy is...... acting like BW schooled you.
> 
> She's another one of them, rich white girls that's always been attracted to some blk guy on the low, and longed to have a baby to a black men, a-la Angelina Jolie, Madonna types but like she's wasn't willing to risk her career to do it, so like they do, she just runs over to Africa or the Carribbean and pick a few up and fk them up.





sealybobo said:


> Do you know if you score too well on the cop exam you won't get the job?
> 
> Over representing blacks in government jobs is to make up for all the private companies where you walk in the plant and you see 95% white people.  Only the blue collar may be colored.
> 
> Jews own the movie industry.
> 
> Asians are also under represented in the CEO and executive board room ranks.  They aren't smart enough to be CEO's?
> 
> It's not anti white.  I'm white.  It's that we see an uneven playing field and want to fix it.  Too many white men in the executive board room in a country as diverse as ours.  Way too few women alone.  Way too few hispanics, blacks, arabs, asians, etc.  There is a good old boys in the CEO ranks.  There is a glass ceiling.  Hell, even for you.  You can't be CEO either because of this good old boys network.  Did you go to Harvard?  Were you groomed to be a CEO?  Take for example that Full House mom who paid her kids way into college.  Perfect example of how the system is rigged.  We should do things to level the playing field and do away with the unfair nepitism.  I don't thin the NBA is a good example because the best players make the team.  How do you know the white man is always the best choice for CEO?  Because it's always a white man who chooses his successor.


* 

Do you know if you score too well on the cop exam you won't get the job?*
I have a very high I.Q. friend who had a perfect score on the police test but was denied a job. That is discrimination, no matter how you slice it. And, on every single job I’ve ever applied for, I was asked for my race and knew that by doing so I was greatly reducing my chances at getting the job. That theory was proven correct when I reapplied for the post office, submitted my test score, but changed my race to “Native American.” I was hired after doing that. However, was laid off after 5 months by an openly racist, Black, female manager, even though all my co-workers said I was better at my job than anybody else they ever worked in (in some cases over decades). 

*

You wrote--Jews own the movie industry. *Would you agree that is due to racism, nepotism, and discrimination against Whites 9and others)? Do you think that a hashtag campaign—HollywoodTooJewish--is a legitimate and worthy cause, then, or would you claim it was Antisemitic (I suspect you would)?

* 
Asians are also underrepresented in the CEO and executive board room ranks. They aren't smart enough to be ceos? *

How many of those companies were founded by Asians? How many Asians have decades' worth of service in these organizations compared to White people? Also, less than 3 million Asians were living in the US 25 years ago when many of the people in these companies were getting their jobs and earning their experience. 
The left likes to facilitate the massive expansion of non-Whites into the country by any means necessary (legally and illegally) and then when those numbers of people increase, they jump right in and start demanding that white people in any given industry are overrepresented. That's weaponized migration and deeply hostile aggression. 

Why should those jobs go to Asians and Not Whites? You keep portraying Whites in jobs—any jobs-- as if it is supposed to be a bad thing, supposed to be undermined, and that they must be there undeservedly. That is your racism. I also noticed that you ONLY apply the principles of diversity against White people, never if it benefits Whites. 

What is the difference between the* “Full House mom,” *and diversity quotas, or sports scholarships? 

 Non-Whites and Non-Asians get into colleges with much lower GPA and SAT scores, across the board. And even worse than that, they get into Law Schools and MEDICAL schools with much lower qualifications (to terrible real-world consequences). If your claim for the diversification of any industry is ostensibly to ensure that deserving people are given an opportunity and undeserving people are weeded out, then you must oppose racial quotas and diversity programs. 
Yet, you claim they are needed. That is a contradiction. The truth is, Basketball is based on merit, and it is easy merit to see because we are able to sit back and analyze everything that happens. However, so is the boardroom, the sciences, and other high I.Q. fields. Why should that change?


----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


> mga138
> *Blacks are just 12.4 percent of the population. Yet, they make up 70 percent of the NFL, and 75 percent of the NBA. Non-Hispanic Whites are 60 percent of the population but made up just 16 percent of the NBA, and 26 percent of the NFL. *
> 
> There are no movements for non-hispanic whites to make it in the NBA or NFL and there shouldn't be because when it comes to athletic ability, you either can or you can't.


It's funny that you claim that the reason Blacks do well in sports is, essentially, because they are biologically different. Yet, when it comes to things that Blacks do not do well, rather than claim it is just due to biological differences, you'll claim it is due to racism.


----------



## sealybobo

mga138 said:


> *
> 
> Do you know if you score too well on the cop exam you won't get the job?*
> I have a very high I.Q. friend who had a perfect score on the police test but was denied a job. That is discrimination, no matter how you slice it. And, on every single job I’ve ever applied for, I was asked for my race and knew that by doing so I was greatly reducing my chances at getting the job. That theory was proven correct when I reapplied for the post office, submitted my test score, but changed my race to “Native American.” I was hired after doing that. However, was laid off after 5 months by an openly racist, Black, female manager, even though all my co-workers said I was better at my job than anybody else they ever worked in (in some cases over decades).
> 
> 
> 
> *You wrote--Jews own the movie industry. *Would you agree that is due to racism, nepotism, and discrimination against Whites 9and others)? Do you think that a hashtag campaign—HollywoodTooJewish--is a legitimate and worthy cause, then, or would you claim it was Antisemitic (I suspect you would)?
> 
> *
> Asians are also underrepresented in the CEO and executive board room ranks. They aren't smart enough to be ceos? *
> 
> How many of those companies were founded by Asians? How many Asians have decades' worth of service in these organizations compared to White people? Also, less than 3 million Asians were living in the US 25 years ago when many of the people in these companies were getting their jobs and earning their experience.
> The left likes to facilitate the massive expansion of non-Whites into the country by any means necessary (legally and illegally) and then when those numbers of people increase, they jump right in and start demanding that white people in any given industry are overrepresented. That's weaponized migration and deeply hostile aggression.
> 
> Why should those jobs go to Asians and Not Whites? You keep portraying Whites in jobs—any jobs-- as if it is supposed to be a bad thing, supposed to be undermined, and that they must be there undeservedly. That is your racism. I also noticed that you ONLY apply the principles of diversity against White people, never if it benefits Whites.
> 
> What is the difference between the* “Full House mom,” *and diversity quotas, or sports scholarships?
> 
> Non-Whites and Non-Asians get into colleges with much lower GPA and SAT scores, across the board. And even worse than that, they get into Law Schools and MEDICAL schools with much lower qualifications (to terrible real-world consequences). If your claim for the diversification of any industry is ostensibly to ensure that deserving people are given an opportunity and undeserving people are weeded out, then you must oppose racial quotas and diversity programs.
> Yet, you claim they are needed. That is a contradiction. The truth is, Basketball is based on merit, and it is easy merit to see because we are able to sit back and analyze everything that happens. However, so is the boardroom, the sciences, and other high I.Q. fields. Why should that change?


Well you make a lot of good points.  What colleges are starting to do is give poor kids in poor communities the benefit of the doubt when admitting them rather than make it about black or white.  Because there could be a poor white in that poor community too.  If they overachieve, they should be the one who gets into Harvard even though they only got a 3.2 gpa.  You may not realize that getting a 3.2 in a black community is like getting a 4.0 in a normal neighborhood.  Poor kids growing up in a poor community are at a disadvantage.  So you can't cry about them being black, we should give those scholarships away to poor kids not blacks.  Just so happens that most of the poor kids will be black.  But don't you dare point that out.  That would make you a racist.  

You are right though about Hollywood.  Jews probably give Jews breaks rather than blacks or even Christian whites.  They own that industry.  Why should the government break up the monopoly?  This was a good point you made.  How else does a Mel Brooks become a leading man?


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> mga138
> *Blacks are just 12.4 percent of the population. Yet, they make up 70 percent of the NFL, and 75 percent of the NBA. Non-Hispanic Whites are 60 percent of the population but made up just 16 percent of the NBA, and 26 percent of the NFL. *
> 
> There are no movements for non-hispanic whites to make it in the NBA or NFL and there shouldn't be because when it comes to athletic ability, you either can or you can't.
> 
> You see in the in the workforce whites generally win because  _"Will this person “fit in with the company?" "Do they have “enough” experience?"_
> That's a judgement call.
> 
> But whether or not a man can hit a three-pointer consistently, run the 100m in under ten seconds, or potentially be a great running back is not nearly as subjective.
> 
> You see, you always want a system to prop you up.
> 
> mga138
> *Yet, where are the movements to make those sports, “Look like America,” like we see with Hockey, Baseball, or NASCAR (or a thousand other fields of interest, hobbies, or activities)?*
> 
> It's not really a sport without black people though ...is it ?
> 
> Black ppl generally thrive in sports that feature three things
> 
> Modest equipment investment
> High social and cultural approval
> Fame and wealth as a pro.
> That's why young urban black athletes who are strong in sports keep gravitatating to the same five:
> 
> Basketball,
> Football,
> Baseball,
> Track & field
> And increasingly tennis.
> 
> *The fundamentals of these sports can be learned at a very young age*
> 
> Thousands of hours can be spent practicing as a kid in the streets. The rewards for top talent can be scouted and developed from middle school on.
> 
> You just don't get the same community support or interest if you're black and happen to have an interest Hockey or Nascar. Look what happens when we do try our hand motor racing. You get Lewis Hamilton. A man who has won the Formula One drivers championship for 6 out of the last 7 years
> 
> View attachment 550472






Lewis is Lewis, not because he is black, but because he is Lewis.  He also had a fortunate meeting with Ron Dennis when he was a chikd and Dennis took him under his wing.

He has also won those championships because Mercedes has had THE dominant car those years.

He lost one of those championships to his WHITE team mate.

That's the problem with racists like you.  You think it is skin color.  It isn't, it is the PEOPLE who are exceptional.

But you are so stupid you will never understand that simple fact.


----------



## Turtlesoup

otto105 said:


> Wow, African-Americans imprisoned themselves fir 250 years.
> 
> White feelings on history matter…


Not just themselves---they imprisoned anyone that they could get their hands on.......Jefferson and other founders went to war against african muslims for raiding and enslaving, raping, and murdering our people and europeans.


----------



## mga138

sealybobo said:


> Well you make a lot of good points.  What colleges are starting to do is give poor kids in poor communities the benefit of the doubt when admitting them rather than make it about black or white.  Because there could be a poor white in that poor community too.  If they overachieve, they should be the one who gets into Harvard even though they only got a 3.2 gpa.  You may not realize that getting a 3.2 in a black community is like getting a 4.0 in a normal neighborhood.  Poor kids growing up in a poor community are at a disadvantage.  So you can't cry about them being black, we should give those scholarships away to poor kids not blacks.  Just so happens that most of the poor kids will be black.  But don't you dare point that out.  That would make you a racist.
> 
> You are right though about Hollywood.  Jews probably give Jews breaks rather than blacks or even Christian whites.  They own that industry.  Why should the government break up the monopoly?  This was a good point you made.  How else does a Mel Brooks become a leading man?


You are a reasonable person and I appreciate that. However, I don’t understand what you mean when you say that getting a 3.2 GPA in a Black community is like being a 4.00 elsewhere. And I don’t see the colleges abandoning their racial quotas in favor of poor white kids anywhere. The poorest White, least privileged kids in the country Score higher on SATs than the wealthiest, most privileged Black kids. Yet, colleges habitually discriminate against those poor White kids in favor of Blacks (including wealthy and privileged Blacks) in every Ivy League school, all on the basis of race. 

 Though I think you are right that economic breaks would likely be something most US citizens would support, I don’t see that happening. Instead of that, I see things like a recent New York magazine article featuring a female Chinese professor asking how colleges can end racial preferences without accidentally helping White kids. She says that because racial preferences are starting to harm Asian students in addition to white ones. That sort of audacity and racism in her opinion is very common now.

I remember Woody Allen saying that to get into Hollywood you just have to have somebody approach a studio head and say, “I know a nice Jewish kid who needs a break…” and you get an instant shot at something. I’m sure there is some truth to that, and quite frankly, it doesn’t really bother me. I like Mel Brooks and Woody Allen (and others), but I do take exception to much of what that lopsided Jewishness has had on the culture because the entertainment industries are so influential on public opinion.


----------



## mga138

westwall said:


> Lewis is Lewis, not because he is black, but because he is Lewis.  He also had a fortunate meeting with Ron Dennis when he was a chikd and Dennis took him under his wing.
> 
> He has also won those championships because Mercedes has had THE dominant car those years.
> 
> He lost one of those championships to his WHITE team mate.
> 
> That's the problem with racists like you.  You think it is skin color.  It isn't, it is the PEOPLE who are exceptional.
> 
> But you are so stupid you will never understand that simple fact.



Lewis is Lewis (whoever that is) True. However, there are group differences and group averages, and those are important to look at, as well. Individualism is fine, but in addition to an individual, we are also members of groups. 
Blacks do better in some sports due to biological differences that give them an edge. Whites do better in other types of sports, like raw strength weightlifting, and swimming due to biological reasons that give them an advantage. That doesn't mean there can't be a great White Football player or basketball player (Whites are among some of the best) but it does explain why there are more Black NBA members--on average--than there are Mexicans, for instance. The same is true of other fields of interest, such as STEM fields, for instance, where high I.Q. is needed, and because of that, you'll find an underrepresentation of Blacks and an overrepresentation of Asians. Jews, and whites.


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138
*It's funny that you claim that the reason Blacks do well in sports is, essentially, because they are biologically different. *

No. I didn't

mga138
*Yet, when it comes to things that Blacks do not do well, rather than claim it is just due to biological differences, you'll claim it is due to racism.*

Measure speed like who can the 100m fastest is objective. Measuring intelllgence is subjective.

mga138
*I have a very high I.Q. friend who had a perfect score on the police test but was denied a job. *

Dude. You're musician. And when I say you're a musician you're hardly Bob Dylan, Paul McCartney or Stevie Wonder. You're lowly musician who no one has heard of.

mga138
*That theory was proven correct when I reapplied for the post office, submitted my test score, but changed my race to “Native American.”*

The fact that you're applying for postal jobs kinda disproves your theory about you having a high IQ....no ? Shouldn't super high IQ ppl be working for NASA ? Be lead java programmers ? Electrical Engineers ? Surgeons ? Doctors ? Lawyers ?

mga138
*I was hired after doing that. However, was laid off after 5 months by an openly racist, Black, female manager, even though all my co-workers said I was better at my job than anybody else they ever worked in (in some cases over decades).*

Well the black female manager is not here to give her side of the story but it's all coming out now isn't it ? You got bit of a bug in your ass about that I bet


----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


> *It's funny that you claim that the reason Blacks do well in sports is, essentially, because they are biologically different. *
> 
> No. I didn't


Yes, you do. What other reason do you give, then?



Paul Essien said:


> Measure speed like who can the 100m fastest is objective. Measuring intelllgence is subjective.


Intelligence is quite objective and quantifiable, with many real-world consequences. You just reject the results and the evidence.


Paul Essien said:


> Dude. You're musician. And when I say you're a musician you're hardly Bob Dylan, Paul McCartney or Stevie Wonder. You're lowly musician who no one has heard of.


Not an argument--just a pathetic ad hominem


Paul Essien said:


> *That theory was proven correct when I reapplied for the post office, submitted my test score, but changed my race to “Native American.”*
> 
> The fact that you're applying for postal jobs kinda disproves your theory about you having a high IQ....no ? Shouldn't super high IQ ppl be working for NASA ? Be lead java programmers ? Electrical Engineers ? Surgeons ? Doctors ? Lawyers ?


I make a living as a musician and applied for that Postal job to appease a woman I was engaged to at the time who wanted me to have a job as her father had. The highest I.Q. person I ever met was a dog walker. He had a perfect score on the SAT. People have all sorts of reasons for doing what they do. I.Q. is just a measurement of the capacity of ones brain to process information and quickly solve complex problems, and see patterns.


Paul Essien said:


> Well the black female manager is not here to give her side of the story but it's all coming out now isn't it ? You got bit of a bug in your ass about that I bet


Not at all--I shredded her to her face and made a fool of her in front of everybody, and she made sure I was laid off, which is what I wanted. She tried to make sure I didn't get unemployment benefits, too, but an Italian guy (who was also a musician) countermanded her decision and made sure I had 6 months of unemployment. It was great because I still worked as a musician but I also received unemployment, while never having to do such boring work like that again. The dumb, giant fingernailed, obese Shanequa-beast didn't realize she was doing me a great favor and that I made her do exactly what I wanted her to do.


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138 
*I make a living as a musician and applied for that Postal job to appease a woman I was engaged to at the time who wanted me to have a job as her father had. The highest I.Q. person I ever met was a dog walker. He had a perfect score on the SAT. People have all sorts of reasons for doing what they do. I.Q. is just a measurement of the capacity of ones brain to process information and quickly solve complex problems, and see patterns**.*

You're musician who can't even get a job in the postal service and lies that he aced the test, yeah right.,,,,,,,,Anyway can't even be bothered with you anymore.


----------



## Markle

Paul Essien said:


> @mga138
> *Yet, when it comes to things that Blacks do not do well, rather than claim it is just due to biological differences, you'll claim it is due to racism.*
> 
> Measure speed like who can the 100m fastest is objective. Measuring intelllgence is subjective.


As you know, there is nothing subjective about measuring intelligence.


----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


> mga138
> *I make a living as a musician and applied for that Postal job to appease a woman I was engaged to at the time who wanted me to have a job as her father had. The highest I.Q. person I ever met was a dog walker. He had a perfect score on the SAT. People have all sorts of reasons for doing what they do. I.Q. is just a measurement of the capacity of ones brain to process information and quickly solve complex problems, and see patterns**.*
> 
> You're musician who can't even get a job in the postal service and lies that he aced the test, yeah right.,,,,,,,,Anyway can't even be bothered with you anymore.


Yeah---I have been able to make a living doing something that many people would pay thousands of dollars to do for free, which is touring the world (playing shows with over 10,000 ticket-buying people there to see me and my band). I'm playing music that I love and meeting many of my heroes, as well. And I did it all by teaching myself have to read music and how to play an instrument and improvise and all without any lessons; all in under a year. Do you think I'm ashamed of that?! LOL

And when I went in to take the Postal exam and arrived early (that is what White men do) they let me into a test group that had already begun 30 minutes earlier. The room was full of Blacks agonizing over the test, and I sat down, finished it in 15 minutes, and was the first one to leave. Yet, it took me 3 years to get hired, even after getting a near-perfect score.


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138
*Yeah---I have been able to make a living doing something that many people would pay thousands of dollars to do for free, which is touring the world (playing shows with over 10,000 ticket-buying people there to see me and my band). I'm playing music that I love and meeting many of my heroes, as well. And I did it all by teaching myself have to read music and how to play an instrument and improvise and all without any lessons; all in under a year. Do you think I'm ashamed of that?! LOL*

Anyone can talk. Post a link to your website. Post a link to your bands youtube channel. Post a link to you and your band playing in front of thousands of people that came to see you

mga138
*And when I went in to take the Postal exam and arrived early (that is what White men do) they let me into a test group that had already begun 30 minutes earlier. The room was full of Blacks agonizing over the test, and I sat down, finished it in 15 minutes, and was the first one to leave. Yet, it took me 3 years to get hired, even after getting a near-perfect score*.

Well that's what you are telling me. But I don't believe a word you are saying.

mga138
*Not at all--I shredded her to her face and made a fool of her in front of everybody*

Man...what a little b*tch you are, acting tough with a woman. Say that to a black man ? Happen. Not. Gonna

mga138
*and she made sure I was laid off, which is what I wanted. *

Course you did

mga138
*She tried to make sure I didn't get unemployment benefits, too, but an Italian guy (who was also a musician) countermanded her decision and made sure I had 6 months of unemployment. It was great because I still worked as a musician but I also received unemployment, while never having to do such boring work like that again. *

Look at ya. Talking about unemployment benefits lol

mga138
*The dumb, giant fingernailed, obese Shanequa-beast didn't realize she was doing me a great favor and that I made her do exactly what I wanted her to do*.

I love it. Look at him, getting all emotional lol






mga138
*Intelligence is quite objective and quantifiable, with many real-world consequences. You just reject the results and the evidence.*

Just saw your band. Play me a tune, I'll throw you a nickel

*

*

mga138
*Yes, you do. What other reason do you give, then?*

Because whites need system of racism white supremacy to prop them up because if it's an even playing black people will dominate. Racism is not an of superiority .It's an of inferiority. I see it in all your posts the way you're pathetically trying to prove yourself.


----------



## Paul Essien

Markle said:


> As you know, there is nothing subjective about measuring intelligence.



Intelligence is not something quantifiable (_not sure if that is a word_) you can’t measure how intelligent someone is, because to begin with you would have to be able to define intelligence very specifically and that can’t be done because intelligence, like many words that define brain functions is an umbrella term that describes several properties of thought (_communication, reasoning, understanding_) working in tandem


----------



## 22lcidw

Paul Essien said:


> Intelligence is not something quantifiable (_not sure if that is a word_) you can’t measure how intelligent someone is, because to begin with you would have to be able to define intelligence very specifically and that can’t be done because intelligence, like many words that define brain functions is an umbrella term that describes several properties of thought (_communication, reasoning, understanding_) working in tandem
> 
> Most MENSA members I have encountered in real life are idiots when it comes to practical real life
> skills. Conversely, people living in abject poverty in third world countries devise almost
> unbelievably complex ways of eking out an existence, and some modicum of dignity, in the midst
> of dehumanizing conditions.
> 
> This requires a deep level of intelligence.


It sucks that we do this. I only replace group like the white male non progs you do not like with other groups that you support to get a response. And it is negative to say the least. I tis just replacing the narrative in a paragraph with other names. I look at things in a pure linear way. So with pure socialism, Obama should live in a two or three bedroom home or apartment as I should. We all benefit. That does not happen so the whole system collapses as the people on the top you complain about are living the life of Riley. Many Politicians are bullshit artists. They create nothing but pushed like they do.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Intelligence is not something quantifiable (_not sure if that is a word_) you can’t measure how intelligent someone is, because to begin with you would have to be able to define intelligence very specifically and that can’t be done because intelligence, like many words that define brain functions is an umbrella term that describes several properties of thought (_communication, reasoning, understanding_) working in tandem
> 
> Most MENSA members I have encountered in real life are idiots when it comes to practical real life
> skills. Conversely, people living in abject poverty in third world countries devise almost
> unbelievably complex ways of eking out an existence, and some modicum of dignity, in the midst
> of dehumanizing conditions.
> 
> This requires a deep level of intelligence.





You are wrong on all counts.  IQ IS indeed quantifiable.  You should do a little research on how they do so.


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138
*Intelligence is quite objective and quantifiable, with many real-world consequences. You just reject the results and the evidence.* 

westwall 
*You are wrong on all counts. IQ IS indeed quantifiable. You should do a little research on how they do so.**
.*
OK. So who has a more intelligence about the sea and the oceans ?

1. The guy who studied Oceanography at Harvard as under grad and at a masters level and passed first class honours and who has a high IQ but has never any time on his own in the sea or oceans ?

2. The fisherman who has low IQ, who barely went to school, would struggle to pass any exam on oceanogrpahy but he has spent his whole life consistently fishing in the sea and oceans on his own ?


----------



## MarcATL

sealybobo said:


> It is what it is.  There are poor Americans of all color all over America.  How did they get there?  Their poor parents had them.  They had them before they could afford children.  My parents were guilty of this too.  So the history of this country, the systemic racism, the glass ceilings, racist cops, etc... Black people need to forget all that moving forward.  First, they are in the greatest country on earth.  Even as a ghetto baby, you are luckier than most babies in other countries.  You can join the military at 18 and get the fuck out of that hood.  I'm sorry your parents had you in the shit hole.  There's not much we can do about it.  We pump money into your schools but it's not enough.  It's never going to be enough.  My advice, get out.  And don't have kids until you establish yourself in another community with better economic opportunities.  It sucks what happened to your ancestors and it sucks that whites control everything.  That's no excuse for not bettering yourselves.  So what's your plan to get out?  Are you going to have kids you can't afford?  If so, you did it to yourselves.
> 
> Whites will control industry long after all of us are gone.  All we can each do is do the best we can do personally.  I'm sorry if you might go on some interviews where a racist white doesn't hire you.  Keep on looking.  I didn't get every job I ever applied to.  In fact, you might find a lot of companies are looking to find diversity candidates.  Being black might be a benefit today and you think it's a negative.  Stop being negative.


There's nothing in this diatribe that's right.

You really ought to read more.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> mga138
> *Intelligence is quite objective and quantifiable, with many real-world consequences. You just reject the results and the evidence.*
> 
> westwall
> *You are wrong on all counts. IQ IS indeed quantifiable. You should do a little research on how they do so.*
> *.*
> OK. So who has a more intelligence about the sea and the oceans ?
> 
> 1. The guy who studied Oceanography at Harvard as under grad and at a masters level and passed first class honours and who has a high IQ but has never any time on his own in the sea or oceans ?
> 
> 2. The fisherman who has low IQ, who barely went to school, would struggle to pass any exam on oceanogrpahy but he has spent his whole life consistently fishing in the sea and oceans on his own ?






If the fisherman has a low Crystalised IQ it wouldn't matter how long he lived on the ocean, he couldn't  remember anything long enough for his experience to help him.

The oceanographer has to do quite a number of years of field work to get his degree so in the long run his or her intense study of the subject will give them a far greater KNOWLEDGE of the sea than the fisherman.


Like I said, you need to study a whole lot more than you have, you are painfully unaware of the subject.  You don't even know what the basic nomenclature is.


----------



## sealybobo

mga138 said:


> You are a reasonable person and I appreciate that. However, I don’t understand what you mean when you say that getting a 3.2 GPA in a Black community is like being a 4.00 elsewhere. And I don’t see the colleges abandoning their racial quotas in favor of poor white kids anywhere. The poorest White, least privileged kids in the country Score higher on SATs than the wealthiest, most privileged Black kids. Yet, colleges habitually discriminate against those poor White kids in favor of Blacks (including wealthy and privileged Blacks) in every Ivy League school, all on the basis of race.
> 
> Though I think you are right that economic breaks would likely be something most US citizens would support, I don’t see that happening. Instead of that, I see things like a recent New York magazine article featuring a female Chinese professor asking how colleges can end racial preferences without accidentally helping White kids. She says that because racial preferences are starting to harm Asian students in addition to white ones. That sort of audacity and racism in her opinion is very common now.
> 
> I remember Woody Allen saying that to get into Hollywood you just have to have somebody approach a studio head and say, “I know a nice Jewish kid who needs a break…” and you get an instant shot at something. I’m sure there is some truth to that, and quite frankly, it doesn’t really bother me. I like Mel Brooks and Woody Allen (and others), but I do take exception to much of what that lopsided Jewishness has had on the culture because the entertainment industries are so influential on public opinion.


Just like the income tax was supposed to be temporary just to pay for the war, so should affirmative action and diversity programs.  Deep down I believe there is still a need, but I feel you.  It's getting close to being enough is enough.  We tried and racism isn't the entire problem here.  

I'm sure atheists, gays, blacks and women have issue with straight christian white men ruling the country too.  Because they have so much influence on public opinion.  I heard a funny one the other day.  If guys got pregnant from having sex abortion would be legal and on available at every local pharmacy.  LOL.


----------



## sealybobo

MarcATL said:


> There's nothing in this diatribe that's right.
> 
> You really ought to read more.


Are you telling me a single person with no children can't make something of themselves in America?  Even if you live in the hood, at 18 you can go off to the military and change your life.  There is no excuse for a single person with common sense should live in poverty.  Please explain the situation where it's impossible for a single person in America to make something of themselves if they try.  Help me understand.  Or tell me what books I need to read to understand if you can't explain it.

So any idiot who is poor in America and has a child, just increase their chances of being stuck in poverty.  And the chances of their kids living in poverty when they get older increases too.  So what better advice than to not have kids when you are living in poverty?  I would give anyone this advice Marc.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> If the fisherman has a low Crystalised IQ it wouldn't matter how long he lived on the ocean, he couldn't  remember anything long enough for his experience to help him.
> 
> The oceanographer has to do quite a number of years of field work to get his degree so in the long run his or her intense study of the subject will give them a far greater KNOWLEDGE of the sea than the fisherman.
> 
> 
> Like I said, you need to study a whole lot more than you have, you are painfully unaware of the subject.  You don't even know what the basic nomenclature is.


OK. So let's say you were out on the ocean or the sea and you their for let's two weeks

Who would rather be with ?

The fisherman who has fished all life in sea and oceans al his life and been out in various weathers and knows how to get the fish and knows about the sea from his experience

Or

The oceanography student who has never been in out in the boat on his own and have never fished ?


----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


> Anyone can talk. Post a link to your website. Post a link to your bands youtube channel. Post a link to you and your band playing in front of thousands of people that came to see you


Nope---Not going to involve coworkers in my online discussions. You tell me where you work.



Paul Essien said:


> Well that's what you are telling me. But I don't believe a word you are saying.


I don't care.



Paul Essien said:


> Man...what a little b*tch you are, acting tough with a woman. Say that to a black man ? Happen. Not. Gonna


Really? Why not? LOL



Paul Essien said:


> Look at ya. Talking about unemployment benefits lol


Why wouldn't I take it? It was my money, anyhow. Why should negro children who should have been aborted be the only people benefiting from the fruits of my labor?


Paul Essien said:


> Just saw your band. Play me a tune, I'll throw you a nickel



Not me or people from my band, but I've spoken to people like that here in NYC, and oftentimes they work for orchestras and are busking for the experience.  I'd never do that, but if they want to, that is their business. 



Paul Essien said:


> Because whites need system of racism white supremacy to prop them up because if it's an even playing black people will dominate. Racism is not an of superiority .It's an of inferiority. I see it in all your posts the way you're pathetically trying to prove yourself.


There is systemic racism in this country and it Benefits Blacks like you, who have the lowest cognitive abilities of anybody on earth and need countless advantages, programs, boosters, advocates, and a HUGE government to take care of you. That is shameful. That should be embarrassing and humiliating to you people. I think it is, deep down, which is why you lash out at others all the time. This is why Blacks attack and resent Whites, Asians, Hispanics, and Semitic people. They ALL do better than blacks.


----------



## sealybobo

mga138 said:


> Nope---Not going to involve coworkers in my online discussions. You tell me where you work.
> 
> 
> I don't care.
> 
> 
> Really? Why not? LOL
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't I take it? It was my money, anyhow. Why should negro children who should have been aborted be the only people benefiting from the fruits of my labor?
> 
> 
> Not me or people from my band, but I've spoken to people like that here in NYC, and oftentimes they work for orchestras and are busking for the experience.  I'd never do that, but if they want to, that is their business.
> 
> 
> There is systemic racism in this country and it Benefits Blacks like you, who have the lowest cognitive abilities of anybody on earth and need countless advantages, programs, boosters, advocates, and a HUGE government to take care of you. That is shameful. That should be embarrassing and humiliating to you people. I think it is, deep down, which is why you lash out at others all the time. This is why Blacks attack and resent Whites, Asians, Hispanics, and Semitic people. They ALL do better than blacks.


I see so many hypocrite Republicans in real life.  Milking unemployment rather than go to work at McD.  Before most of you never dreamed you'd be unemployed and you all said you would go work at McD rather than go on unemployment.  Ya lied.

And my republican buddy who's baby mama had a premature baby and they went to Ronald McDonald house completely free.  The baby mamma isn't on his insurance and she's not working (had to quit nursing for a bit because she's an alcoholic).  Anyways, long story short, I sit in awe as I hear him talking about how much they took advantage of the system they vote against.  Most of you have no empathy.  Until it happens to you of course.


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138
*Nope---Not going to involve coworkers in my online discussions. You tell me where you work.

[*
So your scared then ? Scared you might be outed ?

mga138
*You tell me where you work.*

I'm in the spirit of Idi Amin. My job is getting white dudes to kneel at my feet.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> OK. So let's say you were out on the ocean or the sea and you their for let's two weeks
> 
> Who would rather be with ?
> 
> The fisherman who has fished all life in sea and oceans al his life and been out in various weathers and knows how to get the fish and knows about the sea from his experience
> 
> Or
> 
> The oceanography student who has never been in out in the boat on his own and have never fished ?






Your comparison is useless.  The fisherman who is a moron will not be better.

Come up with a better scenario.


----------



## mga138

sealybobo said:


> I see so many hypocrite Republicans in real life.  Milking unemployment rather than go to work at McD.  Before most of you never dreamed you'd be unemployed and you all said you would go work at McD rather than go on unemployment.  Ya lied.
> 
> And my republican buddy who's baby mama had a premature baby and they went to Ronald McDonald house completely free.  The baby mamma isn't on his insurance and she's not working (had to quit nursing for a bit because she's an alcoholic).  Anyways, long story short, I sit in awe as I hear him talking about how much they took advantage of the system they vote against.  Most of you have no empathy.  Until it happens to you of course.


Unemployment insurance is not welfare. The worker/employer pays into that and they are entitled to it; it doesn't come from taxpayers. When somebody is laid off from their job, they get unemployment insurance for a period of time designated by the government (at that time, it was 6 months) Where is the scam in that? What most reasonable people object to is those who live on welfare permanently, and then in addition to that take WIC, HEAP, SNAP, go to the ER for basic care like pregnancy tests, etc,..and have more and more kids in order to increase the payment loads they receive. That is very different from unemployment insurance. The Ronald Mcdonald House is funded through private donations, not the taxpayers. I think private charities like that are superior to government programs.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> Your comparison is useless.  The fisherman who is a moron will not be better.
> 
> Come up with a better scenario.


Can you answer the question ?


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Can you answer the question ?




I did.


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138
*There is systemic racism in this country and it Benefits Blacks like you, who have the lowest cognitive abilities of anybody on earth and need countless advantages, programs, boosters, advocates, and a HUGE government to take care of you. *

OK. What advantages and programs and huge government ?

mga138
*That is shameful. That should be embarrassing and humiliating to you people. I think it is, deep down, which is why you lash out at others all the time.*

OK. Like what ? 

mga138
* This is why Blacks attack and resent Whites, Asians, Hispanics, and Semitic people. They ALL do better than blacks.*

I don't want blk ppl to hate white ppl. I want blk ppl to stop loving them


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> I did.


So a man who never fished is going to be better than someone who has fished all his life ?

Is that what you are saying ?


----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


> So your scared then ? Scared you might be outed ?


Nope--but when you are part of a show, you speak for everybody else, and I'm not going to put pictures of them and their names into conversations that I am having. Where do you work? Post a link to your job and prove that you work there.


Paul Essien said:


> I'm in the spirit of Idi Amin. My job is getting white dudes to kneel at my feet.


LOLOLOLOL You're a slave and nothing more. You ape all the same nonsense that your overlords tell you to ape, just like a good little Uncle Remus. You might as well be singing zip-a-dee-doo-dah. Go wash Tim Wise's feet, slave


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138
*Not me or people from my band, but I've spoken to people like that here in NYC, and oftentimes they work for orchestras and are busking for the experience. I'd never do that, but if they want to, that is their business.*

You're a failure. You are a failed white man. You're father or mother does not look up to you and tell their friends "_You know my son is a musician_" the same way they would if you were Doctor or Surgeon.

You have failed.


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138
*Nope--but when you are part of a show, you speak for everybody else, and I'm not going to put pictures of them and their names into conversations that I am having. Where do you work? Post a link to your job and prove that you work there.*

I never asked for names. I'm just asking for a youtube channel.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> So a man who never fished is going to be better than someone who has fished all his life ?
> 
> Is that what you are saying ?





Given the parameters you gave, a dumb clod fisherman, and a smart oceanographer, yes.

Innate intelligence makes up for a tremendous amount of experience.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> Given the parameters you gave, a dumb clod fisherman, and a smart oceanographer, yes.
> 
> Innate intelligence makes up for a tremendous amount of experience.


So why would someone who has never fished in his life be better than someone who has been doing it all his life ?


----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


> OK. What advantages and programs and huge government ?


Racial quotas in schools and jobs, housing, decreased standards, which displaces qualified Whites in favor of unqualified Blacks, Blacks also take a hugely disproportionate share of WIC< HEAP, Welfare cash, housing, SNAP, community programs of all kinds (including countless NGOs)  etc...and Blacks vote at a clip of 90+ percent to increase the scope and dominion of government, government programs, and welfare. 


Paul Essien said:


> I don't want blk ppl to hate white ppl. I want blk ppl to stop loving them



Blacks commit disproportionate numbers of violent crimes, and totally lopsided Interracial victimizations, which is nearly totally one-sided. Blacks also commit a largely disproportional number of Hate crimes, too. BLM is the largest, most destructive Hate group we've ever had in the country. Blacks also kill each other in shocking numbers that are so extreme, that places in the US where Blacks live are far more dangerous than Middle Eastern War zones. Blacks don't have a love problem, they have a violence and hate problem.


----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


> So why would someone who has never fished in his life be better than someone who has been doing it all his life ?


You don't understand intelligence. Cognitive ability doesn't work like that. I.Q. measures problem-solving ability, memory, the ability to quickly process lots of information, pattern recognition, etc...The question you mean to ask is who, on average, would catch more fish, a smart high I.Q. fisherman, or a dumb Low I.Q. fisherman. Controlling for luck, environment, and experience, in most cases the more intelligent person would do better. They would be able to better understand what equipment to use, recognize patterns in success (and exploit them) and failure (and not repeat them), understand the movements and habits of fish better, etc...


----------



## Markle

Paul Essien said:


> Intelligence is not something quantifiable (_not sure if that is a word_) you can’t measure how intelligent someone is, because to begin with you would have to be able to define intelligence very specifically and that can’t be done because intelligence, like many words that define brain functions is an umbrella term that describes several properties of thought (_communication, reasoning, understanding_) working in tandem


I'm sorry you scored so low on the IQ scale.  In order for the average to be 100, there has to be a lot of folks like yourself to get down to that level.


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138 
*Racial quotas in schools and jobs, housing, decreased standards, which displaces qualified Whites in favor of unqualified Blacks, Blacks also take a hugely disproportionate share of WIC< HEAP,*

OK. Like where ? What housing ? What jobs ? Where are these white good white people just rolling out there red carpet for blk ppl ?


----------



## Paul Essien

Markle said:


> I'm sorry you scored so low on the IQ scale.  In order for the average to be 100, there has to be a lot of folks like yourself to get down to that level.



Call me intellectually inferior all day. I don’t give a sh*t about that.

All I want to know from all these guys who are always running around trying to prove how stupid blk ppl are is this :

What do you do with a race of black people you claim are stupid ?

“You’re saying I’m stupid ? OK. I’ll take that. Now what ? Hmm ? Now what ?“

But you notice they never talk about what should be done bcos they know they’re gonna have to start talking some real sh*t.

So instead they go on TV programme, on podcasts, on blogs, on forums and radio shows and everyone get’s all stupid and tries to debunk them and they run off laughing saying “Job done. Now pay me”

If I was debating face to face with Jared Taylor, Richard Spencer then I would not waste one second trying to prove to anyone that black ppl are inteligent. Not ever. All I want to know is - What are they gonna do ? Lock up all the dumb blk ppl and put them on island ?

But if they grew some balls and said _“Ladies and Gents. Tomorrow we are gonna stop telling black people what they are and we are gonna finally tell them what we gonna do”_

I’d be like






And I’d tune in and if they said “_We are gonna kill every blk person on the planet or die trying”_

Again I’d be like






And I’d go down fighting. And if we are not meant to be here. We are not to be here. So stop trying to prove points. We don’t need points. Stop the B.S or let’s just get it on. For the last time and for the final time.


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138
*Welfare cash, housing, SNAP, community programs of all kinds (including countless NGOs) etc...and Blacks vote at a clip of 90+ percent to increase the scope and dominion of government, government programs, and welfare*.

The system of racism-white supremacy is welfare.

*The welfare capital of America a place that is an all white town in Kentucky and is 99% white.*

The place is Owsley County and they are never told to “_pull themselves up by their boot straps”_ like Black people who have had a history of systematic economic deprivation, are told to do. This is literally an entire town that is 99% white and every single person there is on welfare.

You won't find a Black city where 99% of the people are on welfare NO PLACE in this country

And let's look a real welfare eh ?

White Companies in the USA receive public assistance in the form of tax breaks and EVEN tax credits as well free infrastructure upgrades to make it easier for them to do business. Whenever they build a Walmart or a Whole-foods or whatever, they redo the whole dam inter-section. For a Walmart they put up new traffic lights, new sewage lines, they use millions of blk tax money for white companies.

But they'll never do that for a black business. Because when black people show up it "_O no !! Thats welfare ! We cant give you nothing_" meanwhile they're given white businesses millions.


----------



## mga138

Markle said:


> I'm sorry you scored so low on the IQ scale. In order for the average to be 100, there has to be a lot of folks like yourself to get down to that level.


True---but remember, only the average White person has an I.Q. of 100. The Average Black has an I.Q. of just 85, which is the lowest in the country and is the real culprit behind the disparities we see in this society. Blacks with an I.Q. of 85 do better than below-average Whites who have an I.Q. of 85 because systemic racism favorss blacks.


----------



## Markle

Paul Essien said:


> OK. So let's say you were out on the ocean or the sea and you their for let's two weeks
> 
> Who would rather be with ?
> 
> The fisherman who has fished all life in sea and oceans al his life and been out in various weathers and knows how to get the fish and knows about the sea from his experience
> 
> Or
> 
> The oceanography student who has never been in out in the boat on his own and have never fished ?


You are conflating intelligence with knowledge.  They are far from being the same thing.

"IQ is a type of standard score that indicates how far above, or how far below, his/her peer group an individual stands in mental ability. The peer group score is an IQ of 100; this is obtained by applying the same test to huge numbers of people from all socio-economic strata of society and taking the average."


----------



## Paul Essien

Markle said:


> You are conflating intelligence with knowledge.  They are far from being the same thing.
> 
> "IQ is a type of standard score that indicates how far above, or how far below, his/her peer group an individual stands in mental ability. The peer group score is an IQ of 100; this is obtained by applying the same test to huge numbers of people from all socio-economic strata of society and taking the average."



OK. So what's the difference between intelligence and knowledge ?


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> So why would someone who has never fished in his life be better than someone who has been doing it all his life ?





Because intelligence gives a person the ability to adapt rapidly to changing conditions.  Our hypothetical oceanographer may not have grown up on the sea, but his studies expose him in days to experiences, and situations, that in a lifetime the fisherman will never experience.

After years of study our oceanographer will be able to educate the fisherman how to do better in almost all cases.

The fisherman will have significantly better knowledge about the local fishing holes, and where the best odds of catching a fish will be.

But in all other cases the oceanographer will be better off.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> OK. So what's the difference between intelligence and knowledge ?





Intelligence is the ability to retain what you have learned, and how long it takes you to learn something in the first place.

Knowledge is what you learn.


----------



## Markle

Paul Essien said:


> Call me intellectually inferior all day. I don’t give a sh*t about that.
> 
> All I want to know from all these guys who are always running around trying to prove how stupid blk ppl are is this :
> 
> What do you do with a race of black people you claim are stupid ?
> 
> “You’re saying I’m stupid ? OK. I’ll take that. Now what ? Hmm ? Now what ?“
> 
> But you notice they never talk about what should be done bcos they know they’re gonna have to start talking some real sh*t.
> 
> So instead they go on TV programme, on podcasts, on blogs, on forums and radio shows and everyone get’s all stupid and tries to debunk them and they run off laughing saying “Job done. Now pay me”
> 
> If I was debating face to face with Jared Taylor, Richard Spencer then I would not waste one second trying to prove to anyone that black ppl are inteligent. Not ever. All I want to know is - What are they gonna do ? Lock up all the dumb blk ppl and put them on island ?
> 
> _*But if they grew some balls and said “Ladies and Gents. Tomorrow we are gonna stop telling black people what they are and we are gonna finally tell them what we gonna do”*_
> 
> I’d be like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I’d tune in and if they said “_We are gonna kill every blk person on the planet or die trying”_
> 
> Again I’d be like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I’d go down fighting. And if we are not meant to be here. We are not to be here. So stop trying to prove points. We don’t need points. Stop the B.S or let’s just get it on. For the last time and for the final time.


I never said you had a low intelligence quotient because you are black, I said that because you exhibited a total lack of understanding about the discussion.

Why should anyone "do" anything for the blacks or any other group?

You have a huge number of race-baiters who have worked hard for many decades to convince blacks that they are victims and are incapable of being a great success, so, blame someone else and demand handouts!


----------



## Paul Essien

Markle 
*I never said you had a low intelligence quotient because you are black, I said that because you exhibited a total lack of understanding about the discussion*.

Na. Na. I'm of such low intelligent that I'd get hit by a parked car. Cmon I can't compete with you dude

Markle 
*Why should anyone "do" anything for the blacks or any other group?*

As usually, whites person wimps out when it comes to the doing part


----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


> The system of racism-white supremacy is welfare.


Meaningless Afrocentrism statement. Pathetic in its desperation and its nothingness.



Paul Essien said:


> The welfare capital of America a place that is an all white town in Kentucky and is 99% white.


Nope--they are a small town of only 750 people on food stamps, who lost their jobs due to the Lumber and tobacco industries being outsourced to other countries.
Let's look at the poorest place in the US. We are told that poverty causes violent crime, right?




Not a great area for crime, but compare their murder rates to Blacks areas of the country. In the poorest place in the US, only 0.0466 out of 1,000 people are murdered.

Compare that to Black cities, who we are constantly told murder because they are poor...these murderous violent cities have something else in common, other than being poor (though, not as poor as the all white Owsley Country)





And here is the Owsley County food stamp data...45.2 percent of those Whites are on Food Stamps, but 100 percent of mixed-race people are on them, which I find funny.




rather than cherry-pick tiny pockets of people, why not look at the bigger picture, then?


----------



## mga138

Markle said:


> IQ is a type of standard score that indicates how far above, or how far below, his/her peer group an individual stands in mental ability. The peer group score is an IQ of 100; this is obtained by applying the same test to huge numbers of people from all socio-economic strata of society and taking the average."


Yes--and there are group differences in I.Q, as well. The Average North Asian has an I.Q. of 105, the Average White person has an I.Q. of 100, and the Average Black has an I.Q. of 85.


----------



## sealybobo

mga138 said:


> Unemployment insurance is not welfare. The worker/employer pays into that and they are entitled to it; it doesn't come from taxpayers. When somebody is laid off from their job, they get unemployment insurance for a period of time designated by the government (at that time, it was 6 months) Where is the scam in that? What most reasonable people object to is those who live on welfare permanently, and then in addition to that take WIC, HEAP, SNAP, go to the ER for basic care like pregnancy tests, etc,..and have more and more kids in order to increase the payment loads they receive. That is very different from unemployment insurance. The Ronald Mcdonald House is funded through private donations, not the taxpayers. I think private charities like that are superior to government programs.


No the baby mamma is also on medicaid.  Obamacare is helping too.  Also 20% of Ronald McD house $ comes from Government.  He's a typical Republican hypocrite.  He should have his baby mamma and baby on his insurance.  It's bullshit.  It's what Republicans talk about when they say welfare has destroyed the family.  Rather than marry the baby daddy they stay single so she can collect government cheese.

I know your defense of collecting unemployment.  It's the same defense every Republican makes when they eat their words that they would never even collect unemployment.  They'd instead go work at McDonald before they'd do that.  I've seen time and time again that's not the case.  And many of you chose to collect unemployment long after your company wanted you to come back.  You took the extensions too.  

So now you have moved the goal post to the most extreme abuses.  You don't mind minor abuses now huh?  You see there is a spectrum now?


----------



## sealybobo

Paul Essien said:


> mga138
> *Nope---Not going to involve coworkers in my online discussions. You tell me where you work.
> 
> [*
> So your scared then ? Scared you might be outed ?
> 
> mga138
> *You tell me where you work.*
> 
> I'm in the spirit of Idi Amin. My job is getting white dudes to kneel at my feet.
> 
> View attachment 550903


If that's true, what's wrong with the sweet system us whites set up for ourselves here in America where basically you blacks kneel at our feet and for only crumbs?  

If your job is to get whites to kneel at your feet what should my job be?  And who's winning this battle my friend you guys or us?


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Markle
> *I never said you had a low intelligence quotient because you are black, I said that because you exhibited a total lack of understanding about the discussion*.
> 
> Na. Na. I'm of such low intelligent that I'd get hit by a parked car. Cmon I can't compete with you dude
> 
> Markle
> *Why should anyone "do" anything for the blacks or any other group?*
> 
> As usually, whites person wimps out when it comes to the doing part







Do what?  Aren't you smart enough to improve your position on your own, or do require a handout because you aren't?


----------



## Markle

Paul Essien said:


> Markle
> *I never said you had a low intelligence quotient because you are black, I said that because you exhibited a total lack of understanding about the discussion*.
> 
> Na. Na. I'm of such low intelligent that I'd get hit by a parked car. Cmon I can't compete with you dude
> 
> Markle
> *Why should anyone "do" anything for the blacks or any other group?*
> 
> As usually, whites person wimps out when it comes to the doing part


Isn't there a definition of insanity meaning doing the same thing over and over, expecting a different result?

Once again, what blacks have been doing for the past 100 or so years obviously has not worked.


----------



## Paul Essien

sealybobo
*If that's true, what's wrong with the sweet system us whites set up for ourselves here in America where basically you blacks kneel at our feet and for only crumbs?*

Well of course, from a white perspective there is nothing wrong with a system of racism - white supremacy. Because without it ? White men could not and believe they could not compete with black men on an equal footing. But of course from a black perspective, the system of racism - white supremacy is problematic for many fo the reason I have outined

sealybobo 
*If your job is to get whites to kneel at your feet what should my job be? *

Don't really care

sealybobo
*And who's winning this battle my friend you guys or us?*

Sure white people are winning the battle for sure because we live a total system of racism - white supremacy and every social problem on the planet is a result of the system of racism - white supremacy.


----------



## MarcATL

sealybobo said:


> Are you telling me a single person with no children can't make something of themselves in America?  Even if you live in the hood, at 18 you can go off to the military and change your life.  There is no excuse for a single person with common sense should live in poverty.  Please explain the situation where it's impossible for a single person in America to make something of themselves if they try.  Help me understand.  Or tell me what books I need to read to understand if you can't explain it.
> 
> So any idiot who is poor in America and has a child, just increase their chances of being stuck in poverty.  And the chances of their kids living in poverty when they get older increases too.  So what better advice than to not have kids when you are living in poverty?  I would give anyone this advice Marc.


You're missing the point that the system is *anti-*black, meaning rigged *against* them.


----------



## Correll

MarcATL said:


> You're missing the point that the system is *anti-*black, meaning rigged *against* them.


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138 said:


> Meaningless Afrocentrism statement. Pathetic in its desperation and its nothingness.
> 
> 
> Nope--they are a small town of only 750 people on food stamps, who lost their jobs due to the Lumber and tobacco industries being outsourced to other countries.
> Let's look at the poorest place in the US. We are told that poverty causes violent crime, right?
> View attachment 550927
> 
> Not a great area for crime, but compare their murder rates to Blacks areas of the country. In the poorest place in the US, only 0.0466 out of 1,000 people are murdered.
> 
> Compare that to Black cities, who we are constantly told murder because they are poor...these murderous violent cities have something else in common, other than being poor (though, not as poor as the all white Owsley Country)
> View attachment 550928
> 
> 
> And here is the Owsley County food stamp data...45.2 percent of those Whites are on Food Stamps, but 100 percent of mixed-race people are on them, which I find funny.
> View attachment 550930
> 
> rather than cherry-pick tiny pockets of people, why not look at the bigger picture, then? View attachment 550932
> 
> View attachment 550933View attachment 550934View attachment 550935


You get your _"facts" _from American rennisance ? From the site run by Jared Taylor ?

Jared Taylor who has been kicked off Twitter and had his youtube channel shut down and banned from a host of European countries.





That Jared Taylor ?

It’s more than a little ironic that it was Poland leading the way on banning him, since the Polish government has been led by the right-wing Law & Justice Party since 2015.

*You have to be REALLY FKED up for Poland to ban you*

Now he and his cohorts can come back to the USA and whine all they like on a thousand right-wing media outlets that "_Boo Hoo I Can’t Advocate Genocide My Freeeeee Speeeeeechhhh Waaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!_"






A certain European nation has spent the last 76 years trying to rehabilitate its reputation after a disastrous application of Mr. Taylor’s ideas.


----------



## sealybobo

Paul Essien said:


> sealybobo
> *If that's true, what's wrong with the sweet system us whites set up for ourselves here in America where basically you blacks kneel at our feet and for only crumbs?*
> 
> Well of course, from a white perspective there is nothing wrong with a system of racism - white supremacy. Because without it ? White men could not and believe they could not compete with black men on an equal footing. But of course from a black perspective, the system of racism - white supremacy is problematic for many fo the reason I have outined
> 
> sealybobo
> *If your job is to get whites to kneel at your feet what should my job be? *
> 
> Don't really care
> 
> sealybobo
> *And who's winning this battle my friend you guys or us?*
> 
> Sure white people are winning the battle for sure because we live a total system of racism - white supremacy and every social problem on the planet is a result of the system democrats have no regard for life or freedom of racism - white supremacy.


You say without racism we couldn't compete.  Sort of like how blacks can't compete now.  I agree.

My job should be the same as your job.  If your job is to get whites to kneel at your feet, my job is to get you to kneel at ours.  And we are getting you to do it.  To get along you got to go along.  Don't go along, get R Kelly'd.

You said without racism we can't compete.  So we'd be stupid to stop.


----------



## sealybobo

MarcATL said:


> You're missing the point that the system is *anti-*black, meaning rigged *against* them.


Bullshit.  Victim mentality.  The system isn't rigged against a single educated well spoken young black man or woman.  In fact corporate America is dying for diversity candidates.  Women and minorities.  So are colleges.

I think blacks are holding themselves back by believing what you are saying.  Who knows if they apply themselves and "sell out" by dressing up and speaking proper english where they might end up.  

Us whites tell our kids not to have kids before they graduate college.  Is this the general message being told to young black men and women?  Doesn't seem to be.  Or they aren't listening.


----------



## sealybobo

MarcATL said:


> There's nothing in this diatribe that's right.
> 
> You really ought to read more.


You really think racism exists in America today and it's holding black people back?  What companies are doing this?  Because most of the fortune 500 companies have diversity programs.  They are looking to hire blacks and women.  So much that it's pissing these white men off.  White men say they are being discriminated against.  Perhaps both of you are wrong.  Maybe you just didn't do good on the interview.  

Let's be honest.  The people who live in communities with little economic opportunities, are low skilled and low educated workers.  Wouldn't the best advice be to get out of that ghetto and don't have kids before you get out?  Is that racist?  It's the facts.  And don't hold your breath on economic opportunities moving to our nations ghettos.  Even if it does like in Detroit, 70% is still going to be high crime and high poverty.  Who's fault is it those high poverty people are having kids they can't afford?  We can't force them to stop having kids.  We should, but that would be racist.  LOL


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall
*Because intelligence gives a person the ability to adapt rapidly to changing conditions. Our hypothetical oceanographer may not have grown up on the sea, but his studies expose him in days to experiences, and situations, that in a lifetime the fisherman will never experience.*

You are an island. You need to eat 

Are you really trying to argue the fact you would choose a person like an oceangrapher who has never fished in his life, doesn;t know how to fish, has minimal real life experience of sea or oceans over a fisherman who has fished in the sea al his life and used boats all of his life ?

westwall
*After years of study our oceanographer will be able to educate the fisherman how to do better in almost all cases.*

There is no right or wrong answer. It's a circumstantial question. The oceanographer has better understanding of the sea and oceans than the fisherman, from an academic perspective sure. 

The oceanographer has a better understanding of the sea in THEORY,

But the Fisherman has better understanding of the sea in PRACTICE

And guess what ? If I want fish and I'm hungry and I'm going with the fisherman. But if I'm in classroom and there is an exam on oceanography ? Then I'm going the student.


----------



## Paul Essien

sealybobo
*You say without racism we couldn't compete. Sort of like how blacks can't compete now. I agree.*

On the contrary. Black people achieve inspite of racism. 

sealybobo
*My job should be the same as your job. If your job is to get whites to kneel at your feet, my job is to get you to kneel at ours. And we are getting you to do it. *

I agree, We live under a system of racism - white supremacy.

sealybobo
*To get along you got to go along. Don't go along, get R Kelly'd.*

Black ppl in the USA are the only race of people that don't have condoned system of sexual abuse of minors

sealybobo
*You said without racism we can't compete. So we'd be stupid to stop.*

I agree. White men can't compete with black men without system to prop them up


----------



## AZrailwhale

Paul Essien said:


> mga138
> *Intelligence is quite objective and quantifiable, with many real-world consequences. You just reject the results and the evidence.*
> 
> westwall
> *You are wrong on all counts. IQ IS indeed quantifiable. You should do a little research on how they do so.*
> *.*
> OK. So who has a more intelligence about the sea and the oceans ?
> 
> 1. The guy who studied Oceanography at Harvard as under grad and at a masters level and passed first class honours and who has a high IQ but has never any time on his own in the sea or oceans ?
> 
> 2. The fisherman who has low IQ, who barely went to school, would struggle to pass any exam on oceanogrpahy but he has spent his whole life consistently fishing in the sea and oceans on his own ?


That's not intelligence. that's knowledge.  Intelligence is the ability to learn and retain knowledge.  And it's likely that your fisherman knows everything worthwhile to know about CATCHING FISH in his one small portion of the ocean, and nothing about the larger ocean, or why he can catch fish where he fishes.


----------



## AZrailwhale

At la


Paul Essien said:


> mga138
> *Nope---Not going to involve coworkers in my online discussions. You tell me where you work.
> 
> [*
> So your scared then ? Scared you might be outed ?
> 
> mga138
> *You tell me where you work.*
> 
> I'm in the spirit of Idi Amin. My job is getting white dudes to kneel at my feet.
> 
> View attachment 550903


At last an honest post from you.


----------



## sealybobo

Paul Essien said:


> sealybobo
> *You say without racism we couldn't compete. Sort of like how blacks can't compete now. I agree.*
> 
> On the contrary. Black people achieve inspite of racism.
> 
> sealybobo
> *My job should be the same as your job. If your job is to get whites to kneel at your feet, my job is to get you to kneel at ours. And we are getting you to do it. *
> 
> I agree, We live under a system of racism - white supremacy.
> 
> sealybobo
> *To get along you got to go along. Don't go along, get R Kelly'd.*
> 
> Black ppl in the USA are the only race of people that don't have condoned system of sexual abuse of minors
> 
> sealybobo
> *You said without racism we can't compete. So we'd be stupid to stop.*
> 
> I agree. White men can't compete with black men without system to prop them up


Sounds like we are doing exactly as we should based on your beliefs.  And we'd be stupid to stop.  

White people would achieve in spite of your racism too.  At least us Greeks would.

You know what I learned yesterday?  The number one serial killer in America is probably a black man.  But he doesn't get his recognition because he only killed a lot of black women and white women who go with black men.






You don't think blacks as serial killers but he may actually be the babe ruth of serial killers.

93 murders maybe more.  He preferred black women.  Probably because they are superior to white women right?


----------



## AZrailwhale

Paul Essien said:


> westwall
> *Because intelligence gives a person the ability to adapt rapidly to changing conditions. Our hypothetical oceanographer may not have grown up on the sea, but his studies expose him in days to experiences, and situations, that in a lifetime the fisherman will never experience.*
> 
> You are an island. You need to eat
> 
> Are you really trying to argue the fact you would choose a person like an oceangrapher who has never fished in his life, doesn;t know how to fish, has minimal real life experience of sea or oceans over a fisherman who has fished in the sea al his life and used boats all of his life ?
> 
> westwall
> *After years of study our oceanographer will be able to educate the fisherman how to do better in almost all cases.*
> 
> There is no right or wrong answer. It's a circumstantial question. The oceanographer has better understanding of the sea and oceans than the fisherman, from an academic perspective sure.
> 
> The oceanographer has a better understanding of the sea in THEORY,
> 
> But the Fisherman has better understanding of the sea in PRACTICE
> 
> And guess what ? If I want fish and I'm hungry and I'm going with the fisherman. But if I'm in classroom and there is an exam on oceanography ? Then I'm going the student.


If your fisherman has just fished for Cod on the Grand Banks, he won't have a clue about fishing for Halibut or Tuna in the warm waters around your fictional desert island or vice versa. (hint: Cod are caught with nets, Halibut are caught with barbed hooks and Tuna are either harpooned by divers or caught with barbless hooks.)  Totally different methods using different knowledge and equipment. An oceanographer will be able to say, there's a deep water current feeding plankton into that eddy by those rocks, drop your line or net there and you are likely to catch fish.  Fishermen knew for over a hundred years that you could catch a lot of fish in a certain part of Monterey Bay, but it took oceanographers to determine that the fish were drawn there because a deep undersea canyon was dumping plankton and cold water there that attracted the fish.  They then could apply that knowledge to other areas and advise fishermen where they could likely catch more fish.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall
> *Because intelligence gives a person the ability to adapt rapidly to changing conditions. Our hypothetical oceanographer may not have grown up on the sea, but his studies expose him in days to experiences, and situations, that in a lifetime the fisherman will never experience.*
> 
> You are an island. You need to eat
> 
> Are you really trying to argue the fact you would choose a person like an oceangrapher who has never fished in his life, doesn;t know how to fish, has minimal real life experience of sea or oceans over a fisherman who has fished in the sea al his life and used boats all of his life ?
> 
> westwall
> *After years of study our oceanographer will be able to educate the fisherman how to do better in almost all cases.*
> 
> There is no right or wrong answer. It's a circumstantial question. The oceanographer has better understanding of the sea and oceans than the fisherman, from an academic perspective sure.
> 
> The oceanographer has a better understanding of the sea in THEORY,
> 
> But the Fisherman has better understanding of the sea in PRACTICE
> 
> And guess what ? If I want fish and I'm hungry and I'm going with the fisherman. But if I'm in classroom and there is an exam on oceanography ? Then I'm going the student.







Practice isn't enough.  You ignored the actual fact that an oceanographer has to do years of fieldwork(that means he's out in a boat) to earn his degree.

I am a geologist.  I worked hard for a decade to earn my PhD.  Do I know more about farming than a farmer?  No.  Of course not, however, given a couple of days I can be as proficient as he is save for specialized local issues on most aspects of farming.  How can I make this claim?

Because I have done it.  A local farmer is a friend of my wifes and I went over and talked to him about farming because I wanted to try my hand at gardening.

He very graciously helped me get started.  Now we have contests to see who grows the biggest of whatever we choose to be the object of our contest.

He is a lifelong farmer, and very smart.  Which is why when I came up with improvements he adopted them instead of sticking to the old tried and true.

He has been experimenting himself as well because I taught him a more efficient way to experiment thanks to my science background.

Intelligence plus experience will almost always prevail over simple experience.


----------



## Paul Essien

sealybobo 
*You really think racism exists in America today and it's holding black people back? What companies are doing this? Because most of the fortune 500 companies have diversity programs. They are looking to hire blacks and women. So much that it's pissing these white men off. White men say they are being discriminated against. Perhaps both of you are wrong. Maybe you just didn't do good on the interview.*

This is the white supremacist idea of diversity programs


A man who wrote this song was paid 10 cent.. Disney has generated millions with this song. 
And there were no african ppl in this video. The closest they got was a Polynesian or south Asian woman . Cringe isn’t even the word

Everything is VERY SPECFIC when it comes to other groups. The hispanic community talks about hispanics right. Native Americans have treatties. Asians talk about them first.

But black american get this diversity lie. White supremacits pass laws but don't enforce them
There is nothing that TANGIBLE that these companies are dpoing for blk ppl.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall
*Practice isn't enough. You ignored the actual fact that an oceanographer has to do years of fieldwork(that means he's out in a boat) to earn his degree.*

I agree and he done the field work to master his theory of the ocean

westwall 
*I am a geologist. I worked hard for a decade to earn my PhD. Do I know more about farming than a farmer? No. Of course not, however, given a couple of days I can be as proficient as he is save for specialized local issues on most aspects of farming. How can I make this claim?*

Geology and Farming ? That's a stretch. Farming is not really a core part of Geology.

westwall
*Because I have done it. A local farmer is a friend of my wifes and I went over and talked to him about farming because I wanted to try my hand at gardening.*

I didn't say that the oceanographer could not trained up. The same way you could be trained up to do farming. But the fact that you had to be trained up kinda proves my point that despite you PHD in Geology, you had no practical skills in farming and your PHD was useless from a pratical perspective until you got trained up


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> sealybobo
> *You really think racism exists in America today and it's holding black people back? What companies are doing this? Because most of the fortune 500 companies have diversity programs. They are looking to hire blacks and women. So much that it's pissing these white men off. White men say they are being discriminated against. Perhaps both of you are wrong. Maybe you just didn't do good on the interview.*
> 
> This is the white supremacist idea of diversity programs
> 
> 
> A man who wrote this song was paid 10 cent.. Disney has generated millions with this song.
> And there were no african ppl in this video. The closest they got was a Polynesian or south Asian woman . Cringe isn’t even the word
> 
> Everything is VERY SPECFIC when it comes to other groups. The hispanic community talks about hispanics right. Native Americans have treatties. Asians talk about them first.
> 
> But black american get this diversity lie. White supremacits pass laws but don't enforce them
> There is nothing that TANGIBLE that these companies are dpoing for blk ppl.






Elton John wrote that song you idiot.  I guarantee you he didn't get paid ten cents for writing it.  If you are this wrong on such a simple matter, maybe you should dig deep in to your heart and perhaps admit that you are are wrong about a LOT of things.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall
> *Practice isn't enough. You ignored the actual fact that an oceanographer has to do years of fieldwork(that means he's out in a boat) to earn his degree.*
> 
> I agree and he done the field work to master his theory of the ocean
> 
> westwall
> *I am a geologist. I worked hard for a decade to earn my PhD. Do I know more about farming than a farmer? No. Of course not, however, given a couple of days I can be as proficient as he is save for specialized local issues on most aspects of farming. How can I make this claim?*
> 
> Geology and Farming ? That's a stretch. Farming is not really a core part of Geology.
> 
> westwall
> *Because I have done it. A local farmer is a friend of my wifes and I went over and talked to him about farming because I wanted to try my hand at gardening.*
> 
> I didn't say that the oceanographer could not trained up. The same way you could be trained up to do farming. But the fact that you had to be trained up kinda proves my point that despite you PHD in Geology, you had no practical skills in farming and your PHD was useless from a pratical perspective until you got trained up






No, it's not.  But we also are well versed in chemistry, biology, physics, geo chemistry, hydrology, geomorphology, soil science, sedimentology etc. etc. etc.  In other words the farmer can show me a place where the plants thrive, and I can tell him WHY they thrive there.  That way he can prepare his land so that ALL of his areas produce well.  And no, it doesn't.  Your fisherman spent decades, we take days to get to the same level.  That's the point.  

Or to put it another way, I could have gone and done my garden just fine.  It would have produced very well just based on my book learning.  I wanted specific LOCAL knowledge so that my plants would thrive from the get go.

Do you not understand that very basic premise?


----------



## sealybobo

Paul Essien said:


> sealybobo
> *You really think racism exists in America today and it's holding black people back? What companies are doing this? Because most of the fortune 500 companies have diversity programs. They are looking to hire blacks and women. So much that it's pissing these white men off. White men say they are being discriminated against. Perhaps both of you are wrong. Maybe you just didn't do good on the interview.*
> 
> This is the white supremacist idea of diversity programs
> 
> 
> A man who wrote this song was paid 10 cent.. Disney has generated millions with this song.
> And there were no african ppl in this video. The closest they got was a Polynesian or south Asian woman . Cringe isn’t even the word
> 
> Everything is VERY SPECFIC when it comes to other groups. The hispanic community talks about hispanics right. Native Americans have treatties. Asians talk about them first.
> 
> But black american get this diversity lie. White supremacits pass laws but don't enforce them
> There is nothing that TANGIBLE that these companies are dpoing for blk ppl.


And why should they?  So you can rise up and make them kiss your feet?  We are doing exactly what we need to in order to hold on to power and from the sounds of it you'd do the same.  

It's not a lie.  My brother is a VP in HR.  They can't find good diversity candidates.  They are trying like a mother fucker but qualified candidates just don't exist in the black worker pool.


----------



## mga138

sealybobo said:


> No the baby mamma is also on medicaid.  Obamacare is helping too.  Also 20% of Ronald McD house $ comes from Government.  He's a typical Republican hypocrite.  He should have his baby mamma and baby on his insurance.  It's bullshit.  It's what Republicans talk about when they say welfare has destroyed the family.  Rather than marry the baby daddy they stay single so she can collect government cheese.
> 
> I know your defense of collecting unemployment.  It's the same defense every Republican makes when they eat their words that they would never even collect unemployment.  They'd instead go work at McDonald before they'd do that.  I've seen time and time again that's not the case.  And many of you chose to collect unemployment long after your company wanted you to come back.  You took the extensions too.
> 
> So now you have moved the goal post to the most extreme abuses.  You don't mind minor abuses now huh?  You see there is a spectrum now?


I’m not a republican—I’m Alt-right, so I’m not qualified to know what your individual friend does or doesn’t do, or what he supports as a Republican. Additionally, that is a personal anecdote, which isn’t very valuable because other anecdotes can contradict that. For instance, the people in my family have refused all forms of aid even when it was offered to them. My grandfather and his many brothers wouldn’t even take Meals on Wheels because they were too ashamed. My older sister is blind, but will not take a dime, so my retired parents have to care for her on their single pension.
If you are asking me whether your friend and this woman are pulling a scam--Yeah, they are....but at least they are voting against their self-interest when it pertains to that scam, rather than trying to vote themselves a raise, which is what the Dems are forever doing. That's why formerly wealthy places like California (the Golden State) are now dirt poor.

I don’t see any contradiction in voting against welfare programs, but also receiving them if available. If that is the system that the country votes for, and we all must live with them, then why should some people only be payers and only suffer the consequences of such programs, but not also profit by them, if needed? But then, when given the opportunity, they can vote to reduce them, and it isn't a contradiction.

Secondly, you cannot conflate unemployment insurance with Welfare. They are not the same thing at all. People who never worked a day in their lives can receive welfare—people who do not belong in the country can receive welfare, welfare covers medical needs, food, housing, heating and cooling, childcare, etc…Unemployment is only available for people who were laid off and it is paid for—NOT by TAX DOLLARS-- but by the employer and the employee involved, and it only covers approximately 50 percent of their salary and nothing else. That is Not Welfare. 
If you are talking about the many endless extensions that came along with Covid, well that is a different animal altogether. People were banned from going to work by the government. They were told that they were going to die and they were going to kill others if they go to their jobs. So, I understand the reluctance of many people to go back. They emotionally and psychologically tortured people during the past 18 months, so what we see not is unprecedented and anomalous.


----------



## fncceo

IM2 said:


> What The Problems in Black America Are?​




There's a Black America?


----------



## marvin martian

Paul Essien said:


> sealybobo
> *You really think racism exists in America today and it's holding black people back? What companies are doing this? Because most of the fortune 500 companies have diversity programs. They are looking to hire blacks and women. So much that it's pissing these white men off. White men say they are being discriminated against. Perhaps both of you are wrong. Maybe you just didn't do good on the interview.*
> 
> This is the white supremacist idea of diversity programs
> 
> 
> A man who wrote this song was paid 10 cent.. Disney has generated millions with this song.
> And there were no african ppl in this video. The closest they got was a Polynesian or south Asian woman . Cringe isn’t even the word
> 
> Everything is VERY SPECFIC when it comes to other groups. The hispanic community talks about hispanics right. Native Americans have treatties. Asians talk about them first.
> 
> But black american get this diversity lie. White supremacits pass laws but don't enforce them
> There is nothing that TANGIBLE that these companies are dpoing for blk ppl.



It's ok, you fixed the problem by voting for the guy who said he doesn't want his kids to grow up in a "racial jungle" with black people like you. Great job!


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> .... We are doing exactly what we need to in order to hold on to power.....


Who's "we," asshole? You don't speak for anyone but yourself, you racist douche.


----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


> You get your _"facts" _from American rennisance ? From the site run by Jared Taylor ?


Learn how to read and study statistics, boy, That's not the source of the data in those graphs. Amren.com did Not compile that data, or make that study, they just wrote an article that featured them because most of the Mainstream press wouldn't do that (more evidence that I'm right about systemic racism).
 And funny that you mention how Taylor is banned from all these various places.
Why don't you post a single statement of his that you think is ban-worthy, threatening, or dangerous?
And secondly, why would this great and all-powerful system of white supremacy that seeks to elevate whites and hold blacks down, ban HIM and not somebody like The Squad members, Farrakhan, Tim Wise,  Don Lemon, Joy Reid, or BLM and Antifa members, etc..?
You prove my point for me, which is that Systemic racism is rigged AGAINST whites and works in favor of Non-Whites.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall 
*No, it's not. But we also are well versed in chemistry, biology, physics, geo chemistry, hydrology, geomorphology, soil science, sedimentology etc. etc. etc. *

Exactly theory.

westwall
*In other words the farmer can show me a place where the plants thrive, and I can tell him WHY they thrive there*. 

I agree. You can tell him the theory.

westwall
*That way he can prepare his land so that ALL of his areas produce well. *

More theory

westwall
*And no, it doesn't. Your fisherman spent decades, we take days to get to the same level. That's the point.*

You have not go to any point. Because you can't do anything. You can't do anything until the farmer tells you what to do. Just like the oceangrapher couldn't tell the fisherman anything from a practical standpoint, Because just like you and the oceanographer they know no nothing practically. 

It's like you are trying to argue that someone can teach you how to swim or drive a vehicle, within four walls of a classroom,

westwall
*Or to put it another way, I could have gone and done my garden just fine. *

Could have, should have but you didn't. You went to the farmer because he knew more from a ;practical standpoint


----------



## MarcATL

sealybobo said:


> Bullshit.  Victim mentality.  The system isn't rigged against a single educated well spoken young black man or woman.  In fact corporate America is dying for diversity candidates.  Women and minorities.  So are colleges.
> 
> I think blacks are holding themselves back by believing what you are saying.  Who knows if they apply themselves and "sell out" by dressing up and speaking proper english where they might end up.
> 
> Us whites tell our kids not to have kids before they graduate college.  Is this the general message being told to young black men and women?  Doesn't seem to be.  Or they aren't listening.


Wrong thinking dude.


----------



## MarcATL

sealybobo said:


> You really think racism exists in America today and it's holding black people back?  What companies are doing this?  Because most of the fortune 500 companies have diversity programs.  They are looking to hire blacks and women.  So much that it's pissing these white men off.  White men say they are being discriminated against.  Perhaps both of you are wrong.  Maybe you just didn't do good on the interview.
> 
> Let's be honest.  The people who live in communities with little economic opportunities, are low skilled and low educated workers.  Wouldn't the best advice be to get out of that ghetto and don't have kids before you get out?  Is that racist?  It's the facts.  And don't hold your breath on economic opportunities moving to our nations ghettos.  Even if it does like in Detroit, 70% is still going to be high crime and high poverty.  Who's fault is it those high poverty people are having kids they can't afford?  We can't force them to stop having kids.  We should, but that would be racist.  LOL


Read 'White Fragility', you should be able to borrow it from the library.


----------



## Unkotare

MarcATL said:


> Read 'White Fragility', you should be able to borrow it from the library.


You’re assuming he can read.


----------



## Markle

Paul Essien said:


> sealybobo
> *You say without racism we couldn't compete. Sort of like how blacks can't compete now. I agree.*
> 
> On the contrary. Black people achieve inspite of racism.
> 
> sealybobo
> *My job should be the same as your job. If your job is to get whites to kneel at your feet, my job is to get you to kneel at ours. And we are getting you to do it. *
> 
> I agree, We live under a system of racism - white supremacy.
> 
> sealybobo
> *To get along you got to go along. Don't go along, get R Kelly'd.*
> 
> Black ppl in the USA are the only race of people that don't have condoned system of sexual abuse of minors
> 
> sealybobo
> *You said without racism we can't compete. So we'd be stupid to stop.*
> 
> I agree. White men can't compete with black men without system to prop them up


IF what you say is true (it is not) how did President Trump break records with low unemployment for the lower-income people, blacks, and other minorities?  He also increased wages for low and middle-income workers far more than for higher-income workers.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall
> *No, it's not. But we also are well versed in chemistry, biology, physics, geo chemistry, hydrology, geomorphology, soil science, sedimentology etc. etc. etc. *
> 
> Exactly theory.
> 
> westwall
> *In other words the farmer can show me a place where the plants thrive, and I can tell him WHY they thrive there*.
> 
> I agree. You can tell him the theory.
> 
> westwall
> *That way he can prepare his land so that ALL of his areas produce well. *
> 
> More theory
> 
> westwall
> *And no, it doesn't. Your fisherman spent decades, we take days to get to the same level. That's the point.*
> 
> You have not go to any point. Because you can't do anything. You can't do anything until the farmer tells you what to do. Just like the oceangrapher couldn't tell the fisherman anything from a practical standpoint, Because just like you and the oceanographer they know no nothing practically.
> 
> It's like you are trying to argue that someone can teach you how to swim or drive a vehicle, within four walls of a classroom,
> 
> westwall
> *Or to put it another way, I could have gone and done my garden just fine. *
> 
> Could have, should have but you didn't. You went to the farmer because he knew more from a ;practical standpoint





No, not theory, how to do things better.  Geologists don't theorize about how to find gold and oil....we go GET IT.  

We are doers  not merely thinkers.

You ignore that why?


----------



## Unkotare

westwall said:


> ....
> 
> We are doers  not merely thinkers.
> 
> ....


Who is "we"?


----------



## AZrailwhale

Paul Essien said:


> sealybobo
> *You really think racism exists in America today and it's holding black people back? What companies are doing this? Because most of the fortune 500 companies have diversity programs. They are looking to hire blacks and women. So much that it's pissing these white men off. White men say they are being discriminated against. Perhaps both of you are wrong. Maybe you just didn't do good on the interview.*
> 
> This is the white supremacist idea of diversity programs
> 
> 
> A man who wrote this song was paid 10 cent.. Disney has generated millions with this song.
> And there were no african ppl in this video. The closest they got was a Polynesian or south Asian woman . Cringe isn’t even the word
> 
> Everything is VERY SPECFIC when it comes to other groups. The hispanic community talks about hispanics right. Native Americans have treatties. Asians talk about them first.
> 
> But black american get this diversity lie. White supremacits pass laws but don't enforce them
> There is nothing that TANGIBLE that these companies are dpoing for blk ppl.


To begin with Elton John and Tim Rice wrote that song and they make royalty payments every time it's played or performed.  Plus that's the US Navy Band and Choir.  It's a meritocracy, those are the most talented singers and musicians in the entire US Navy.  The US military is totally integrated and has since the fifties at least.  There are no racial barriers or set asides in the US Navy.  When I was in the Army, I was selected for EOD school.  We had eight Black guys in our class.  All of them flunked out.  Before you start screaming racism, so did thirty two Whites, Latinos and Asians.  We started with forty eight soldiers, marines, airmen and sailors and graduated eight.  The ones that flunked out simply couldn't carry the load; it was ten hours of classroom or field work five days a week plus four to six hors of independent study every night and as many hours of study as we could cram in on weekend days.  Since they spent a half million 1970 dollars on each graduate, only the very best were successful.  Fail a subject test on Friday, you got the weekend to study and were retested on Monday.  Fail that test and you were recycled to take that subject again, fail that test and you were out and on a flight to Vietnam Monday afternoon.  Fail a unit test on Friday, retest on Monday.  Fail that test and you were on a plane to Vietnam Monday afternoon.  Some of the people who flunked out didn't have the drive to succeed, some just couldn't grasp the intricacies of learning about every bomb, shell and fuze in use in the world from 1900 on, and some either didn't have the little voice in the back of their head saying "look again, this is too easy" of wouldn't listen to it.  Nobody got help, nobody got penalized unfairly, it was a meritocracy and that is how a meritocracy works.  If you want racism to end, that's how society has to work, no set asides for any reason.  Just success or failure on your own merits, abilities and effort.  That's what I believe, and that's how I have lived my life.  I don't judge by race like you do, I judge people by their actions, successes and failures.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> No, not theory, how to do things better.  Geologists don't theorize about how to find gold and oil....we go GET IT.
> 
> We are doers  not merely thinkers.
> 
> You ignore that why?


You are trying to answer a question that there is no right answer.

People who say the oceangrapher who has never or rarely been in the sea,  knows more about sea and oceans are RIGHT but the people who say the fisherman who has fished all his life in the sea but knows more about the sea also RIGHT.


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138
*Learn how to read and study statistics, boy, *

Statistics can only give us data before we draw any inference from these data we need to be sure
all the factors contributing to what we are collecting data on has been taken into account.

Statistics based inferences have their flaws, A person of the "_master race"_ should know better.

mga138
*That's not the source of the data in those graphs. Amren.com did Not compile that data, or make that study, they just wrote an article that featured them because most of the Mainstream press wouldn't do that (more evidence that I'm right about systemic racism).*

So they just used stats to support a belief they already had.

I suggest the book, Welfare Racism by Ken Neubeck at Amazon.com:

But I guess salt-of-the-Earth white men breaking their backs and paying the taxes that help supports bone idle black people sits easier with you and Amren crowd. Right ?

There are around 358,000 black ppl in the entire USA receiving cash welfare.

That is 358,000 black adults out of approximately 29 million African Americans. That is 1.2 of the population and many of that 358,000 are in some form of work and even then half of the black TANF recipients receive benefits for four months or less.

So that 358,000 number needs to be halved to 180,000 black ppl, who are dependent in a given year:. That is 1 in 100.

Even if we throw in the SNAP program (_what you call food stamps_), and consider both it _and_ TANF, even then very few black people would meet the definition of dependence (_which is relying on cash or SNAP for more than half of one’s annual income, where that income is not connected to work activity_).

And even when households receive both cash and food stamp benefits, they're not exactly living it up, they are still left below the poverty line. And most SNAP beneficiaries are not able-bodied persons who refuse to work. Most are not able to work due to age or disability:

Even worse

No group has been more dependent on others in USA history than white ppl.

White people depended on the forced labor of black people to produce the wealth that financed the American revolution. White people depended on the stolen land of indigenous peoples. White people depended on forced Chinese labor to build the transcontinental railroads.White people depended on segregation to elevate them.

Even now, black folks spend about $700 billion annually with white-owned companies: money that goes disproportionately into the hands of the white owners, white stockholders, and white employees of said companies

All money that dwarfs all the so-called welfare money paid to black people combined: in fact, this amount is larger than all the welfare money paid directly to black people in the history of welfare.

So who is dependent on whom white man ?

Who would be harmed more: black people if the welfare state were suddenly abolished tomorrow, or white people, if black people said to hell with transferring their money to white folks, and decided to spend all that money with other foundational black Americans?

mga138
*And funny that you mention how Taylor is banned from all these various places. Why don't you post a single statement of his that you think is ban-worthy*

There are peope who think the Earth is flat. There are people who think the moon landings were fake. There are people who think Elvis is still alive. There are people who think the UK Royal family are lizards

Do you think having a debate with any of them is gonna change there mind ?

Not in a million years.

Racism is not logical. That makes it hard to disprove, logically. It can be confirmed by facts (_one black rapist_) but never disproved (_a hundred blk men that don't rape_). It works in a part of the brain that deals with feeling,.

The same with you, you have a bug in your ass about the blk female manager who fired you, the black men who you have said bullied you. The fact you are only a musician. So white supremacists like Jared Taylor appeal to you because it raises your self esteem.

And what Jared Taylor does is that he says things *RIGHT UP UNTIL* it's a racist statement. He won't say "_N*ggers are stupid_" but he will argue about racial differences in IQ. He won't say "_N*ggers are savages_" but he will say "_Well according to the data the violent blk crime rate....._."

He'll make these statements that lead up to an obvious conclusion (_that blacks are dumber and more violent than whites and Asians_) but short of saying whites and Asians are better before he stops and winks at his followers and people who will listen to him.

He hasn't got the guts to just bring it like a man so he will imply it, and he has no problem with others saying it for him.

mga138
*And secondly, why would this great and all-powerful system of white supremacy that seeks to elevate whites and hold blacks down, ban HIM *

Because Jared Taylor isn't a white supremacist. He's a white extremist. He an extreme advocate of white supremacy. Most white folk aren't that extreme.

Jared Taylor is basically an extreme-narcissists (_and he's obviously ridiculously self impressed_). He tends to shrink their "_us_" as small as possible..determining "worth" on something as scattershot as melanin content casts a pretty wide net.

If every blk person left this country, he'd undoubtedly carve up the remaining "whites" into a new "_us_" and "_them_" groups based on intellect, class, or some other scale that places him at, or near, the top just by virtue of being born.

He appears to be intelligent (though vile..and willfully ignorant) but he's wasting brainpower trying to prove he's god's special little guy...... *sad*.

I think racial separatists should be allowed to colonize the Arctic tundras........establish little inbred colonies..hell he'd love it.._the whole world would be white!_

mga138
*and not somebody like The Squad members, Farrakhan, *

*Dont even mention Farrakhan's name. You worthless bastard.*

The nation of islam were created to address the unique disempowerment experienced by blk ppl in th USA. So Farrakhan is an important voice in black America and second, he's someone whose community work with young black men has been constructive where many other efforts to reach them have failed.

What ability does Farrakhan have to do whites any harm ? What has Farrakhan or the NOI done to any white person ?

_I'll wait_

If anything, members of the Nation Of Islam have a much greater chances of being sh*t on by white employers, white bankers, whites landlords. Without some kind of institutional power even the most unhinged black racism is pretty impotent.

Louis Farrakhan never bombed a pharmaceutical factory in Sudan, responsible for making almost all of the drugs needed to fight major illness in Sudan (_on the false claim that it was a lab for chemical weapons_).......whites did.

Louis Farrakhan never overthrew any foreign governments that had been elected by their people, only to replace them with dictators who were more to his liking. One after another white American president has done that, going back decades.

Louis Farrakhan didn’t bomb the home of a foreign leader, killing his daughter in the process, or arm a rebel group in Nicaragua responsible for the deaths of over 30,000 civilians, or give guns to governments in El Salvador and Guatemala that regularly tortured and executed their people.

White people (Ronnie Reagan) did.

Blacks have been systematically denied opportunities in the U.S. Our race was the basis for housing discrimination, restrictions on educational opportunities, exclusion from jobs, and other forms of mistreatment.

Whites have never been the targets of institutional oppression in the U.S. Sure, whites have been sh*t on on the basis of ethnicity (t_he Irish, for example, or Italians_) But whites have been the dominant group. So to organize on that basis, would be to come together to pile dominance on top of dominance.

mga138
*Tim Wise, or BLM and Antifa members, etc..?*

Tim Wise, well he's a great speaker. I'll give him that, I'm not going to knock but I don't trust him.

BLM ?That's white owned and controlled.

Antifa ?

Reminds me of that business in Charlottesville.

I just sat back with my popcorn and let the *Normal Racist White People (*Antifa*)* fight the *Extremely Racist White People (*Alt Right*)*

Let them duke it out.

If they really don’t like Racism, let them eradicate it.

It's white people put their skin color above GOD’S Kingdom & in return GOD is going to destroy the US by giving white people everything they ask for.

It was even funnier when Nazi Christopher Cantrell, who was real gangster on TV bragging about their terror attack in Charlottesville started crying about an arrest warrant


What you crying for ? You're a bad ass ain't ya ? He was talking all that good shit on VICE. Then he was crying like the b*tch he is. This is the same man who said he was “_ready for violence_” This is same man who said "_all n*ggers and Jews must die_"

And then a Jew and a brother cop was beating on his door the next day with an arrest warrant.






mga138
*You prove my point for me, which is that Systemic racism is rigged AGAINST whites and works in favor of Non-Whites.

*


----------



## 22lcidw

MarcATL said:


> Read 'White Fragility', you should be able to borrow it from the library.


I live by human fragility....keepa a phukn and the chilln keep being born..Inner cities....Three Generations born in a time frame while the norm is Two Generations. And this is with many abortions. The totalitarian state you want will stop this. By force and violence. You will finally be happy.


----------



## Markle

Paul Essien said:


> mga138
> *Learn how to read and study statistics, boy, *
> 
> Statistics can only give us data before we draw any inference from these data we need to be sure
> all the factors contributing to what we are collecting data on has been taken into account.
> 
> Statistics based inferences have their flaws, A person of the "_master race"_ should know better.
> 
> mga138
> *That's not the source of the data in those graphs. Amren.com did Not compile that data, or make that study, they just wrote an article that featured them because most of the Mainstream press wouldn't do that (more evidence that I'm right about systemic racism).*
> 
> So they just used stats to support a belief they already had.
> 
> I suggest the book, Welfare Racism by Ken Neubeck at Amazon.com:
> 
> But I guess salt-of-the-Earth white men breaking their backs and paying the taxes that help supports bone idle black people sits easier with you and Amren crowd. Right ?
> 
> There are around 358,000 black ppl in the entire USA receiving cash welfare.
> 
> That is 358,000 black adults out of approximately 29 million African Americans. That is 1.2 of the population and many of that 358,000 are in some form of work and even then half of the black TANF recipients receive benefits for four months or less.
> 
> So that 358,000 number needs to be halved to 180,000 black ppl, who are dependent in a given year:. That is 1 in 100.
> 
> Even if we throw in the SNAP program (_what you call food stamps_), and consider both it _and_ TANF, even then very few black people would meet the definition of dependence (_which is relying on cash or SNAP for more than half of one’s annual income, where that income is not connected to work activity_).
> 
> And even when households receive both cash and food stamp benefits, they're not exactly living it up, they are still left below the poverty line. And most SNAP beneficiaries are not able-bodied persons who refuse to work. Most are not able to work due to age or disability:
> 
> Even worse
> 
> No group has been more dependent on others in USA history than white ppl.
> 
> White people depended on the forced labor of black people to produce the wealth that financed the American revolution. White people depended on the stolen land of indigenous peoples. White people depended on forced Chinese labor to build the transcontinental railroads.White people depended on segregation to elevate them.
> 
> Even now, black folks spend about $700 billion annually with white-owned companies: money that goes disproportionately into the hands of the white owners, white stockholders, and white employees of said companies
> 
> All money that dwarfs all the so-called welfare money paid to black people combined: in fact, this amount is larger than all the welfare money paid directly to black people in the history of welfare.
> 
> So who is dependent on whom white man ?
> 
> Who would be harmed more: black people if the welfare state were suddenly abolished tomorrow, or white people, if black people said to hell with transferring their money to white folks, and decided to spend all that money with other foundational black Americans?
> 
> mga138
> *And funny that you mention how Taylor is banned from all these various places. Why don't you post a single statement of his that you think is ban-worthy*
> 
> There are peope who think the Earth is flat. There are people who think the moon landings were fake. There are people who think Elvis is still alive. There are people who think the UK Royal family are lizards
> 
> Do you think having a debate with any of them is gonna change there mind ?
> 
> Not in a million years.
> 
> Racism is not logical. That makes it hard to disprove, logically. It can be confirmed by facts (_one black rapist_) but never disproved (_a hundred blk men that don't rape_). It works in a part of the brain that deals with feeling,.
> 
> The same with you, you have a bug in your ass about the blk female manager who fired you, the black men who you have said bullied you. The fact you are only a musician. So white supremacists like Jared Taylor appeal to you because it raises your self esteem.
> 
> And what Jared Taylor does is that he says things *RIGHT UP UNTIL* it's a racist statement. He won't say "_N*ggers are stupid_" but he will argue about racial differences in IQ. He won't say "_N*ggers are savages_" but he will say "_Well according to the data the violent blk crime rate....._."
> 
> He'll make these statements that lead up to an obvious conclusion (_that blacks are dumber and more violent than whites and Asians_) but short of saying whites and Asians are better before he stops and winks at his followers and people who will listen to him.
> 
> He hasn't got the guts to just bring it like a man so he will imply it, and he has no problem with others saying it for him.
> 
> mga138
> *And secondly, why would this great and all-powerful system of white supremacy that seeks to elevate whites and hold blacks down, ban HIM *
> 
> Because Jared Taylor isn't a white supremacist. He's a white extremist. He an extreme advocate of white supremacy. Most white folk aren't that extreme.
> 
> Jared Taylor is basically an extreme-narcissists (_and he's obviously ridiculously self impressed_). He tends to shrink their "_us_" as small as possible..determining "worth" on something as scattershot as melanin content casts a pretty wide net.
> 
> If every blk person left this country, he'd undoubtedly carve up the remaining "whites" into a new "_us_" and "_them_" groups based on intellect, class, or some other scale that places him at, or near, the top just by virtue of being born.
> 
> He appears to be intelligent (though vile..and willfully ignorant) but he's wasting brainpower trying to prove he's god's special little guy...... *sad*.
> 
> I think racial separatists should be allowed to colonize the Arctic tundras........establish little inbred colonies..hell he'd love it.._the whole world would be white!_
> 
> mga138
> *and not somebody like The Squad members, Farrakhan, *
> 
> *Dont even mention Farrakhan's name. You worthless bastard.*
> 
> The nation of islam were created to address the unique disempowerment experienced by blk ppl in th USA. So Farrakhan is an important voice in black America and second, he's someone whose community work with young black men has been constructive where many other efforts to reach them have failed.
> 
> What ability does Farrakhan have to do whites any harm ? What has Farrakhan or the NOI done to any white person ?
> 
> _I'll wait_
> 
> If anything, members of the Nation Of Islam have a much greater chances of being sh*t on by white employers, white bankers, whites landlords. Without some kind of institutional power even the most unhinged black racism is pretty impotent.
> 
> Louis Farrakhan never bombed a pharmaceutical factory in Sudan, responsible for making almost all of the drugs needed to fight major illness in Sudan (_on the false claim that it was a lab for chemical weapons_).......whites did.
> 
> Louis Farrakhan never overthrew any foreign governments that had been elected by their people, only to replace them with dictators who were more to his liking. One after another white American president has done that, going back decades.
> 
> Louis Farrakhan didn’t bomb the home of a foreign leader, killing his daughter in the process, or arm a rebel group in Nicaragua responsible for the deaths of over 30,000 civilians, or give guns to governments in El Salvador and Guatemala that regularly tortured and executed their people.
> 
> White people (Ronnie Reagan) did.
> 
> Blacks have been systematically denied opportunities in the U.S. Our race was the basis for housing discrimination, restrictions on educational opportunities, exclusion from jobs, and other forms of mistreatment.
> 
> Whites have never been the targets of institutional oppression in the U.S. Sure, whites have been sh*t on on the basis of ethnicity (t_he Irish, for example, or Italians_) But whites have been the dominant group. So to organize on that basis, would be to come together to pile dominance on top of dominance.
> 
> mga138
> *Tim Wise, or BLM and Antifa members, etc..?*
> 
> Tim Wise, well he's a great speaker. I'll give him that, I'm not going to knock but I don't trust him.
> 
> BLM ?That's white owned and controlled.
> 
> Antifa ?
> 
> Reminds me of that business in Charlottesville.
> 
> I just sat back with my popcorn and let the *Normal Racist White People (*Antifa*)* fight the *Extremely Racist White People (*Alt Right*)*
> 
> Let them duke it out.
> 
> If they really don’t like Racism, let them eradicate it.
> 
> It's white people put their skin color above GOD’S Kingdom & in return GOD is going to destroy the US by giving white people everything they ask for.
> 
> It was even funnier when Nazi Christopher Cantrell, who was real gangster on TV bragging about their terror attack in Charlottesville started crying about an arrest warrant
> 
> 
> What you crying for ? You're a bad ass ain't ya ? He was talking all that good shit on VICE. Then he was crying like the b*tch he is. This is the same man who said he was “_ready for violence_” This is same man who said "_all n*ggers and Jews must die_"
> 
> And then a Jew and a brother cop was beating on his door the next day with an arrest warrant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mga138
> *You prove my point for me, which is that Systemic racism is rigged AGAINST whites and works in favor of Non-Whites.
> 
> *


----------



## Paul Essien

AZrailwhale
*To begin with Elton John and Tim Rice wrote that song and they make royalty payments every time it's played or performed. *

Royalty payments to who ? 

AZrailwhale
*Plus that's the US Navy Band and Choir. It's a meritocracy, *

Well that's you are telling me. But I don't belive it.

AZrailwhale
*those are the most talented singers and musicians in the entire US Navy.*

And what race get's decide who is the most talented ?

AZrailwhale
*The US military is totally integrated and has since the fifties at least. There are no racial barriers or set asides in the US Navy*

Well that's you are telling but we live in a system of racism white supremacy. So the US navy is going to be affected by that system

AZrailwhale 
*When I was in the Army, I was selected for EOD school. We had eight Black guys in our class. All of them flunked out. Before you start screaming racism, so did thirty two Whites, Latinos and Asians. We started with forty eight soldiers, marines, airmen and sailors and graduated eight. The ones that flunked out simply couldn't carry the load; it was ten hours of classroom or field work five days a week plus four to six hors of independent study every night and as many hours of study as we could cram in on weekend days. *

OK. I'm not really sure what point you are trying to make but OK.

AZrailwhale
*Since they spent a half million 1970 dollars on each graduate, only the very best were successful. Fail a subject test on Friday, you got the weekend to study and were retested on Monday. Fail that test and you were recycled to take that subject again, fail that test and you were out and on a flight to Vietnam Monday afternoon. Fail a unit test on Friday, retest on Monday. Fail that test and you were on a plane to Vietnam Monday afternoon. Some of the people who flunked out didn't have the drive to succeed, some just couldn't grasp the intricacies of learning about every bomb, shell and fuze in use in the world from 1900 on, and some either didn't have the little voice in the back of their head saying "look again, this is too easy" of wouldn't listen to it. Nobody got help, nobody got penalized unfairly, it was a meritocracy and that is how a meritocracy works. *

Are you are seriously trying to argue that the US army in the 1970's wasn't soaked in racism - white superemacy in the 1970's and was a meritocracy ?

AZrailwhale
*If you want racism to end, that's how society has to work, no set asides for any reason. Just success or failure on your own merits, abilities and effort. That's what I believe, and that's how I have lived my life. I don't judge by race like you do, I judge people by their actions, successes and failures.*

Sounds nice but society does not work like that.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Who's "we," asshole? You don't speak for anyone but yourself, you racist douche.


Fuck off unky.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Fuck off unky.


Know your place, racist. YOU speak for nobody else but YOU. That's bad enough...


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Who is "we"?


Him and me pussy.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Know your place, racist. YOU speak for nobody else but YOU. That's bad enough...


Fuck off unky you little pussy.  NAMBLA mofo


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Him and me ......


Show me where he EVER said you speak for him.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Fuck off ......


NO, racist, I don't think I will.


----------



## sealybobo

MarcATL said:


> You're missing the point that the system is *anti-*black, meaning rigged *against* them.



In 2013, the most recent period for which unemployment data are available by both race and educational attainment, 12.4 percent of black college graduates between the ages of 22 and 27 were unemployed. For all college graduates in the same age range, the unemployment rate stood at just 5.6 percent. The figures point to an ugly truth: Black college graduates are more than twice as likely to be unemployed.

Why is this when so many corporations have diversity programs?

But what we are trying to show here is that this is not about individuals, or individual effort. There is simply overwhelming evidence that discrimination remains a major feature of the labor market."

I want to hear what white people have to say.  Is it simply racism?  Or is it that a lot of us white people get our first big break from someone we know?  I remember no one wanted to hire me straight out of college either.  I have to go intern for a stock broker.  Then this girl I knew had a father who owned a company and he gave me my first professional job after college.  This isn't racism.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Show me where he EVER said you speak for him.


Fuck off.  Stay on topic bitch.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> NO, racist, I don't think I will.


Then sucky my dicky bitchy.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Fuck off.  Stay on topic bitch.


So, you lied AGAIN.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> So, you lied AGAIN.


Yes I lied again.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Know your place, racist. YOU speak for nobody else but YOU. That's bad enough...


I'm no more racist than Jon Gruden.


----------



## AZrailwhale

Paul Essien said:


> AZrailwhale
> *To begin with Elton John and Tim Rice wrote that song and they make royalty payments every time it's played or performed. *
> 
> Royalty payments to who ?
> 
> AZrailwhale
> *Plus that's the US Navy Band and Choir. It's a meritocracy, *
> 
> Well that's you are telling me. But I don't belive it.
> 
> AZrailwhale
> *those are the most talented singers and musicians in the entire US Navy.*
> 
> And what race get's decide who is the most talented ?
> 
> AZrailwhale
> *The US military is totally integrated and has since the fifties at least. There are no racial barriers or set asides in the US Navy*
> 
> Well that's you are telling but we live in a system of racism white supremacy. So the US navy is going to be affected by that system
> 
> AZrailwhale
> *When I was in the Army, I was selected for EOD school. We had eight Black guys in our class. All of them flunked out. Before you start screaming racism, so did thirty two Whites, Latinos and Asians. We started with forty eight soldiers, marines, airmen and sailors and graduated eight. The ones that flunked out simply couldn't carry the load; it was ten hours of classroom or field work five days a week plus four to six hors of independent study every night and as many hours of study as we could cram in on weekend days. *
> 
> OK. I'm not really sure what point you are trying to make but OK.
> 
> AZrailwhale
> *Since they spent a half million 1970 dollars on each graduate, only the very best were successful. Fail a subject test on Friday, you got the weekend to study and were retested on Monday. Fail that test and you were recycled to take that subject again, fail that test and you were out and on a flight to Vietnam Monday afternoon. Fail a unit test on Friday, retest on Monday. Fail that test and you were on a plane to Vietnam Monday afternoon. Some of the people who flunked out didn't have the drive to succeed, some just couldn't grasp the intricacies of learning about every bomb, shell and fuze in use in the world from 1900 on, and some either didn't have the little voice in the back of their head saying "look again, this is too easy" of wouldn't listen to it. Nobody got help, nobody got penalized unfairly, it was a meritocracy and that is how a meritocracy works. *
> 
> Are you are seriously trying to argue that the US army in the 1970's wasn't soaked in racism - white superemacy in the 1970's and was a meritocracy ?
> 
> AZrailwhale
> *If you want racism to end, that's how society has to work, no set asides for any reason. Just success or failure on your own merits, abilities and effort. That's what I believe, and that's how I have lived my life. I don't judge by race like you do, I judge people by their actions, successes and failures.*
> 
> Sounds nice but society does not work like that.


If society doesn’t work like that, make it work that way by stopping demanding special treatment because of your race. The more you step up and prove you can carry the load, the fewer the number of people there are that doubt you and the more that accept you.


----------



## AZrailwhale

sealybobo said:


> In 2013, the most recent period for which unemployment data are available by both race and educational attainment, 12.4 percent of black college graduates between the ages of 22 and 27 were unemployed. For all college graduates in the same age range, the unemployment rate stood at just 5.6 percent. The figures point to an ugly truth: Black college graduates are more than twice as likely to be unemployed.
> 
> Why is this when so many corporations have diversity programs?
> 
> But what we are trying to show here is that this is not about individuals, or individual effort. There is simply overwhelming evidence that discrimination remains a major feature of the labor market."
> 
> I want to hear what white people have to say.  Is it simply racism?  Or is it that a lot of us white people get our first big break from someone we know?  I remember no one wanted to hire me straight out of college either.  I have to go intern for a stock broker.  Then this girl I knew had a father who owned a company and he gave me my first professional job after college.  This isn't racism.


First you have to tell me why they are unemployed.  I can think of a lot of reasons for that starting with what major did they take, or how they present themselves in job interviews.  To you the fact they ate black is always the reason, but it usually isn’t in the real world.  If a black guy interviews for a job with a degree in racial studies and a non black interviews for the same job with a degree in business admin, guess who is going to get the job.


----------



## Paul Essien

AZrailwhale said:


> If society doesn’t work like that, make it work that way by stopping demanding special treatment because of your race. The more you step up and prove you can carry the load, the fewer the number of people there are that doubt you and the more that accept you.


Look if your not gonna answer questions and just type nonsense then don't reply


----------



## Paul Essien

Now we see why so many Black people people end up missing, and who is involved....






The first thing after the headline is this BS...





White coroner found no foul play or trauma".. So what, a person just crawls into a random locked police vehicle and dies of natural causes? 2) Alabama. Personally, I don't know why people live there. Mississippi, 'Bama, Kentucky, etc. I've been to those states; many R backwards.


----------



## sealybobo

AZrailwhale said:


> First you have to tell me why they are unemployed.  I can think of a lot of reasons for that starting with what major did they take, or how they present themselves in job interviews.  To you the fact they ate black is always the reason, but it usually isn’t in the real world.  If a black guy interviews for a job with a degree in racial studies and a non black interviews for the same job with a degree in business admin, guess who is going to get the job.


I agree with you whole heartedly.


----------



## sealybobo

Paul Essien said:


> Now we see why so many Black people people end up missing, and who is involved....
> 
> View attachment 552173
> 
> The first thing after the headline is this BS...
> 
> View attachment 552177
> 
> White coroner found no foul play or trauma".. So what, a person just crawls into a random locked police vehicle and dies of natural causes? 2) Alabama. Personally, I don't know why people live there. Mississippi, 'Bama, Kentucky, etc. I've been to those states; many R backwards.


What are they supposed to say if no evidence is found?  You don't think cops know how to get rid of evidence?  That doesn't mean the investigation is over.


----------



## AZrailwhale

Paul Essien said:


> Look if your not gonna answer questions and just type nonsense then don't reply


That’s not nonsense, it’s the honest truth.  Almost all, and all decent, people treat you the way you act.  If you want to be respected and respectful, act that way towards other people.


----------



## AZrailwhale

Paul Essien said:


> AZrailwhale
> *To begin with Elton John and Tim Rice wrote that song and they make royalty payments every time it's played or performed. *
> 
> Royalty payments to who ?
> 
> AZrailwhale
> *Plus that's the US Navy Band and Choir. It's a meritocracy, *
> 
> Well that's you are telling me. But I don't belive it.
> 
> AZrailwhale
> *those are the most talented singers and musicians in the entire US Navy.*
> 
> And what race get's decide who is the most talented ?
> 
> AZrailwhale
> *The US military is totally integrated and has since the fifties at least. There are no racial barriers or set asides in the US Navy*
> 
> Well that's you are telling but we live in a system of racism white supremacy. So the US navy is going to be affected by that system
> 
> AZrailwhale
> *When I was in the Army, I was selected for EOD school. We had eight Black guys in our class. All of them flunked out. Before you start screaming racism, so did thirty two Whites, Latinos and Asians. We started with forty eight soldiers, marines, airmen and sailors and graduated eight. The ones that flunked out simply couldn't carry the load; it was ten hours of classroom or field work five days a week plus four to six hors of independent study every night and as many hours of study as we could cram in on weekend days. *
> 
> OK. I'm not really sure what point you are trying to make but OK.
> 
> AZrailwhale
> *Since they spent a half million 1970 dollars on each graduate, only the very best were successful. Fail a subject test on Friday, you got the weekend to study and were retested on Monday. Fail that test and you were recycled to take that subject again, fail that test and you were out and on a flight to Vietnam Monday afternoon. Fail a unit test on Friday, retest on Monday. Fail that test and you were on a plane to Vietnam Monday afternoon. Some of the people who flunked out didn't have the drive to succeed, some just couldn't grasp the intricacies of learning about every bomb, shell and fuze in use in the world from 1900 on, and some either didn't have the little voice in the back of their head saying "look again, this is too easy" of wouldn't listen to it. Nobody got help, nobody got penalized unfairly, it was a meritocracy and that is how a meritocracy works. *
> 
> Are you are seriously trying to argue that the US army in the 1970's wasn't soaked in racism - white superemacy in the 1970's and was a meritocracy ?
> 
> AZrailwhale
> *If you want racism to end, that's how society has to work, no set asides for any reason. Just success or failure on your own merits, abilities and effort. That's what I believe, and that's how I have lived my life. I don't judge by race like you do, I judge people by their actions, successes and failures.*
> 
> Sounds nice but society does not work like that.


The only thing I can see is a question about the Army being racist in the seventies.  It wasn’t.  There were some racist people in it, but the organization wasn’t.  Now the Army of the thirties, forties and fifties was definitely a racist organization.  Major changes don’t happen by flipping a switch, they take decades and sometimes centuries.  That’s why people are so frustrated by those like IM2, Maryiam and you, you all refuse to see the giant strides that have been made to reduce racism in the USA.  As for the armed forces being a meritocracy, they were and are.  A successful military needs the best people in every job.  Otherwise, you get the current US Navy where highly maneuverable destroyers get rammed by merchant ships because its officers spend all their time practicing managerial skills instead of seamanship.  Before the risk-averse, politically correct navy came about, driving a ship was the first prerequisite for being an officer and being involved in a grounding or collision would break your career.  The junior officers present on ships in the Point Honda grounding, were still suffering career damage at the time of Pearl Harbor, the skippers, XOs and watch officers were all discharged.


----------



## horselightning

Paul Essien said:


> Now we see why so many Black people people end up missing, and who is involved....
> 
> View attachment 552173
> 
> The first thing after the headline is this BS...
> 
> View attachment 552177
> 
> White coroner found no foul play or trauma".. So what, a person just crawls into a random locked police vehicle and dies of natural causes? 2) Alabama. Personally, I don't know why people live there. Mississippi, 'Bama, Kentucky, etc. I've been to those states; many R backwards.


omg the  family says why wasnt the van locked properly. she isnt 4. grow ass woman who probably  crawled in the old  unused police van tol get warm and probably over dosed.  looking for any excuise it blame cops for anything.


----------



## defcon4

IM2 said:


> What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.


----------



## horselightning

Paul Essien said:


> Now we see why so many Black people people end up missing, and who is involved....
> 
> View attachment 552173
> 
> The first thing after the headline is this BS...
> 
> View attachment 552177
> 
> White coroner found no foul play or trauma".. So what, a person just crawls into a random locked police vehicle and dies of natural causes? 2) Alabama. Personally, I don't know why people live there. Mississippi, 'Bama, Kentucky, etc. I've been to those states; many R backwards.



footage was put out of this lady accidently locking her self in the van . it was transporting prisoners. she was in crises counceling. sounds like mental issue and possibly drug issues. there still waiting on autopsy results. sounds liejk she either being to col or too hot will being locked in. exposuire they  call it.


----------



## Paul Essien

horselightning said:


> footage was put out of this lady accidently locking her self in the van . it was transporting prisoners. she was in crises counceling. sounds like mental issue and possibly drug issues. there still waiting on autopsy results. sounds liejk she either being to col or too hot will being locked in. exposuire they  call it.


_Of course it was_


----------



## horselightning

Paul Essien said:


> _Of course it was_


it was watch for your self cop hater








						Huntsville Police provides update on Christina Nance case
					

The Huntsville Police Department (HPD) provided new information about how Christina Nance entered a parked, unoccupied police van in the rear corner of a parking lot at the Public Safety Complex, 815 Wheeler Ave. Ms. Nance’s body was discovered by a police officer walking in the parking lot on...




					www.huntsvilleal.gov


----------



## Paul Essien

horselightning said:


> it was watch for your self cop hater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huntsville Police provides update on Christina Nance case
> 
> 
> The Huntsville Police Department (HPD) provided new information about how Christina Nance entered a parked, unoccupied police van in the rear corner of a parking lot at the Public Safety Complex, 815 Wheeler Ave. Ms. Nance’s body was discovered by a police officer walking in the parking lot on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huntsvilleal.gov


Yeah sure it was


----------



## horselightning

Paul Essien said:


> Yeah sure it was


watch it or are you to dumb to follow instructions. o9f course you are.


----------



## IM2

AZrailwhale said:


> If society doesn’t work like that, make it work that way by stopping demanding special treatment because of your race. The more you step up and prove you can carry the load, the fewer the number of people there are that doubt you and the more that accept you.


Why do whites ignore 245 years of special treatment they have been given because of their race?


----------



## IM2

AZrailwhale said:


> First you have to tell me why they are unemployed.  I can think of a lot of reasons for that starting with what major did they take, or how they present themselves in job interviews.  To you the fact they ate black is always the reason, but it usually isn’t in the real world.  If a black guy interviews for a job with a degree in racial studies and a non black interviews for the same job with a degree in business admin, guess who is going to get the job.


Most blacks don't get degrees in racial studies. A whole lot get degrees in business .

This is the real world:

_“I can say for sure that happens because I did it. Before retirement, I was an Engineer. For the last 20 years of my career, I was a Manager and Director and I hired hundreds of people. I reviewed well over a thousand resumes for all kinds of positions. Everything from Secretaries to Engineering Managers. Both Salary and Hourly. I always culled out the resumes with Black Ethnic names. Never shortlisted anybody with a Black Ethnic name. Never hired them.”

“Since the Fortune 50 company I worked for had a stupid "affirmative action" hiring policies I never mentioned it to anybody and I always got away with it. A couple of times I was instructed to improve my departmental “diversity" demographics but I always ignored it and never got into any trouble. My stereotype is that anybody with a stupid ghetto Black ethnic name is probably worthless. I could have been wrong a couple of times but I was also probably right 99% of the time.

Glad I did it. I would do it again.”_​Flash is not the only white person that has done this.


----------



## justoffal

Floyd61 said:


> Because Black folks blame White folks for all their problems, so it's White folks responsibility to fix u'alls problems,


Beat me to it


----------



## IM2

justoffal said:


> Beat me to it


We look at 2 and one half centuries of laws and policies made by whites and conclude accurately that those decisions were harmful to us.

Stay delusional pretending that such things have no impact on today.


----------



## justoffal

IM2 said:


> We look at 2 and one half centuries of laws and policies made by whites and conclude accurately that those decisions were harmful to us.
> 
> Stay delusional pretending that such things have no impact on today.


Everyone has a cross to carry dude blacks are not by themselves in that category. Not all white people are the same either it's very racist for you to paint an entire race of people as bigots based on a small percentage of those who actually were. That would be like me judging you based on Farrakhan's viewpoint of white people.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

IM2 said:


> I am speaking for black people right now. Whites have been given preferential treatment and government handouts since this country began. The facts I presented here speak for themselves because your white ass damn sure don't speak for blacks or know anybody black who has seriously engaged you on the issue of race.
> 
> So if you don't like my exercising my first amendment right as an American citizsn, move your ass back to Europe. Because we're way past slavery here white boy and the standard klan retort about  Africans enslaving us gets no play.



This is 2021. You can identify as whatever you want. Start identifying as white. Bam! You instantly get all the luxurious benefits of white privilege such as:

-Road and Highway access
-Access to the courts
-Mail delivery to your home
-Guaranteed emergency medical care
-Safe schools and basic education (k-12)
-Credit monitoring from Equifax

The list goes on and on. It doesn’t sound like much but some of the things white people have is so much better than what the black folks have. Talk to your lawyer. I think anybody willing to identify is white has the right to all white privileges. That’s pretty much how I understand the law.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*


There is no group of white people who do what you say in your first paragraph. SOME whites people in the PAST did those things. You once again are grouping white people today with whites in history. Since not all whites were involved, whites don’t have that history.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Whites have recieved affirmative action since the country started.
> 
> ALL RISE!
> 
> Tonights Lesson:
> 
> *White Immigrants Did Not Own Slaves But...*
> 
> As blacks went north they found that the only difference between a southern white and a northern one was geography. When blacks went north, so did lynchings. They are recorded as race riots, but the reality is that there were a series of massacres, bombings, lynchings and other acts of terror against blacks by whites due to the northern migration of blacks trying to escape massacres, bombings, lynchings and other acts of terror against blacks by whites in the south. Historians call what happened riots and this is why it’s so hilarious to listen to the disingenuous fake outrage of the racist white subculture about blacks and riots today.
> 
> On the evening of Saturday July 19th, 1919, in Washington D.C., a group of white veterans started a rumor about a black man suspected of sexually assaulting the wife of a white Navy man. This rumor spread throughout the bars and restaurants in downtown Washington D.C. Later that night, a mob of drunken mad white men headed to a predominantly black neighborhood carrying weapons. Those mad white men proceeded to beat all the blacks they found. They snatched blacks out of their cars or off sidewalks and beat them for no reason. Where were the police? I think they had donut shops back then, but I am not sure. The violence continued into Sunday because the D.C. Metro Police failed to stop it. Random blacks got beat down on the streets of Washington. This happened even in front of the White House.
> 
> The Omaha Race Riot occurred on September 28–29, 1919. Three conditions: black property acquisition, economic anxiety and claims of black male sexual aggression, have been the general standard for white violence against blacks throughout American history. The Omaha Riots met at least 2 of the 3 conditions. The lynching of Will Brown was started by reports in local media about the alleged rape of a woman on September 25, 1919. The following day the police arrested Brown. Brown was blamed for the rape without the victim making a positive identification. There was an attempt to lynch Brown on the day of his arrest, but it failed.
> 
> The _Omaha Bee_ publicized the incident claiming it was part of a series of alleged attacks on white women by black men in Omaha. The _Bee_ was controlled by Thomas Rosewater who was a friends with a man named Thomas Dennison. Dennison ran a political machine that controlled Omaha. To be blunt, Dennison was a crook. He controlled Omaha for 18 years before the city elected a non-Dennison flunky for mayor named Edward Smith. So to make Smith look bad, Dennisons men ran amuck throughout the town wearing blackface while assaulting women then blaming blacks for it. These incidents were orchestrated by Dennison and Rosewaters paper pumped up the fake news. So thanks to his buddy at the Omaha Bee, Dennison and his friends race baited the people of Omaha and incited the Omaha Riots. On the night of the lynching, Omaha Police even caught one of Dennisons men wearing blackface. Dennison nor any of his associates were charged or convicted for what they did. Will Brown was not so fortunate. Brown was lynched, shot up after he was dead, dragged through the streets of Omaha and set on fire. He had committed no crime.
> 
> White mob violence did not end in 1919. One of the worst acts of domestic terrorism in America happened in two days of American history beginning on May 31st, 1921 in Tulsa Oklahoma. This is better known as _“The Tulsa Massacre_.” One may as well say this was an act of war waged on the black citizens of Tulsa Oklahoma by white citizens. I say this because not only were blacks attacked on the ground they were attacked by air. In a manner best described by the scene of Ben Richards being told to shoot the people during a food riot in “_The Running Man”_, whites in private planes flew over the black community shooting down on blacks and firebombing black homes and businesses.
> 
> _“I could see planes circling in mid-air. They grew in number and hummed, darted and dipped low. I could hear something like hail falling upon the top of my office building. Down East Archer, I saw the old Mid-Way hotel on fire, burning from its top, and then another and another and another building began to burn from their top,” _
> 
> *B.C. Franklin*​
> The excuse by city law enforcement officials was that the planes were reconnaissance used to protect against a Negro uprising. Still today, an accurate accounting of the number of dead varies. More than 6,000 people were either admitted to hospitals or sent to other large facilities for care. More than 10,000 blacks were left homeless. The bombings and ground attacks destroyed 35 city blocks of Tulsa, resulting in damages that equaled over 32 million dollars in today’s money. None of the victims or their descendants have been compensated for this act of terror to this day. Pretty soon blacks in Tulsa will have to hear that sad, sorry song that starts with, “I was not alive then.”
> 
> I just don’t think people really understand just exactly how bad things have been for blacks when they start trying to blame blacks for the slave trade or slave ownsership. I am waiting for the day somebody white tries to say that blacks created the black codes, sundown towns and Jim Crow. This is the state of the madness here in America at this time. Whites have complained about political correctness and yet when political incorrectness is applied to them, suddenly things must be forgotten, revised, altered or kept quiet.
> 
> On December 23, 1945, Mr. and Mrs. H. O’Day Short and their 2 small children were burned to death in Fontana California. The description of this was; _“A fire of incendiary origions set by persons who did not want them to move into the white community.”_37 Before they were murdered the family was threatened and got no protection from the police. According to the report, the Shorts had no electricity and was using gas lamps at the time they moved in. This was supposed to be temporary. While the Shorts were out of the house, people broke in, sprayed the house with a flammable chemical and when the Shorts got home and started lighting their lamps, the house went up in flames.38
> 
> On August 6, 1948, 6 young black men were convicted of murder and were given the death sentence in Trenton New Jersey. The witness accounts stated that the killers were _“two or three white or light-skinned Negro teenagers.”39_ But the police rounded up 6 black men in their 20’s and 30’s. Only 1 was light skinned.40 Four of the men had solid alibis.41 They were held in secret without warrants, interrogated for days and drugged into confessing.42 The doctor who examined them for the police claimed they were not coerced.43 That doctor was eventually convicted of perjury.44 He got off with a fine and probation.45 The trial was a sham and the men were sent off to die. But unlike similar cases this during this time period, some of these young men got saved.
> 
> Bessie Mitchell, the sister of one of the six men wrote everybody she could asking for help because she knew her brother was innocent. She contacted the ACLU and NAACP, no help. The NAACP said they did not do murder cases, the ACLU could not find any racism in the case. But in what can only be described as an act of God, Mitchell found a piece of paper in the gutter about the Civil Right Congress.46 The Civil Right Congress was a communist organization but Mitchell was out of options. So she contacted them and they took the case.
> 
> With the help of a communist organization, Bessie Mitchell was able to bring the necessary attention to the plight of the Trenton 6. Celebrities joined the cause and eventually the NAACP as well as the ACLU joined forces with the Civil Right Congress to save 4 of the 6 men.47 My point here is not to denigrate The Civil Right Congress for it’s communist political views but to provide an example of where so-called American democracy and it’s claim to the rule of law has failed blacks and in fact all people of color.
> 
> For the first 5 years after WW2 in Chicago alone, there were 357 acts of terror by whites against blacks who tried living in or near majority white neighborhoods.48 In 1951 a black man named Harvey Clark and his family tried to move into the Cicero neighborhood of Chicago. A white mob vandalized his home and burned his furniture in the front yard. Aside from trying to force Clark out of his own home, the police did nothing.47 In first six months of 1955 there were 213 acts of violence against blacks by whites is Philadelphia.48 These were acts of terror committed to intimidate blacks so they would not move into white communities.
> 
> In 1964 when blacks again tried renting an apartment in Cicero, their apartment was again vandalized. After the apartment was vandalized, police entered the apartment, took out the furniture and told the renters they had been evicted.49 At the same time period in Detroit, there were over 200 acts of violence against blacks by whites to terrorize black families so they would not move to the suburbs.50 From 1950-1965 there were over 100 bombings of black owned residences in Los Angeles.51 In 1987, another black family tried moving into Cicero. Whites responded with gunfire and firebombs.52
> 
> This kind of terrorism has gone long ignored in understanding the brutality and long-lasting effects of such acts upon blacks in America. For decades prosperous blacks were terrorized while black communities were destroyed by mobs of angry whites who felt they were losing out because blacks had acquired the same things whites had. Ignored was the fact that blacks worked hard to get what they had, but that did not matter because blacks were to always be lesser than whites and the caste was to be created and maintained by any means necessary.
> 
> Blacks peacefully moved north to compete for same opportunities white immigrants had and this is just a small bit of what happened. White immigrants are the ones who committed the violence against blacks. White immigrants destroyed thriving black communities. The same white immigrants whose descendants will tell you today how they are not responsible because their ancestors did not own slaves. So why couldn’t blacks raise themselves up by their bootstraps just like everyone





IM2 said:


> Whites have recieved affirmative action since the country started.
> 
> ALL RISE!
> 
> Tonights Lesson:
> 
> *White Immigrants Did Not Own Slaves But...*
> 
> As blacks went north they found that the only difference between a southern white and a northern one was geography. When blacks went north, so did lynchings. They are recorded as race riots, but the reality is that there were a series of massacres, bombings, lynchings and other acts of terror against blacks by whites due to the northern migration of blacks trying to escape massacres, bombings, lynchings and other acts of terror against blacks by whites in the south. Historians call what happened riots and this is why it’s so hilarious to listen to the disingenuous fake outrage of the racist white subculture about blacks and riots today.
> 
> On the evening of Saturday July 19th, 1919, in Washington D.C., a group of white veterans started a rumor about a black man suspected of sexually assaulting the wife of a white Navy man. This rumor spread throughout the bars and restaurants in downtown Washington D.C. Later that night, a mob of drunken mad white men headed to a predominantly black neighborhood carrying weapons. Those mad white men proceeded to beat all the blacks they found. They snatched blacks out of their cars or off sidewalks and beat them for no reason. Where were the police? I think they had donut shops back then, but I am not sure. The violence continued into Sunday because the D.C. Metro Police failed to stop it. Random blacks got beat down on the streets of Washington. This happened even in front of the White House.
> 
> The Omaha Race Riot occurred on September 28–29, 1919. Three conditions: black property acquisition, economic anxiety and claims of black male sexual aggression, have been the general standard for white violence against blacks throughout American history. The Omaha Riots met at least 2 of the 3 conditions. The lynching of Will Brown was started by reports in local media about the alleged rape of a woman on September 25, 1919. The following day the police arrested Brown. Brown was blamed for the rape without the victim making a positive identification. There was an attempt to lynch Brown on the day of his arrest, but it failed.
> 
> The _Omaha Bee_ publicized the incident claiming it was part of a series of alleged attacks on white women by black men in Omaha. The _Bee_ was controlled by Thomas Rosewater who was a friends with a man named Thomas Dennison. Dennison ran a political machine that controlled Omaha. To be blunt, Dennison was a crook. He controlled Omaha for 18 years before the city elected a non-Dennison flunky for mayor named Edward Smith. So to make Smith look bad, Dennisons men ran amuck throughout the town wearing blackface while assaulting women then blaming blacks for it. These incidents were orchestrated by Dennison and Rosewaters paper pumped up the fake news. So thanks to his buddy at the Omaha Bee, Dennison and his friends race baited the people of Omaha and incited the Omaha Riots. On the night of the lynching, Omaha Police even caught one of Dennisons men wearing blackface. Dennison nor any of his associates were charged or convicted for what they did. Will Brown was not so fortunate. Brown was lynched, shot up after he was dead, dragged through the streets of Omaha and set on fire. He had committed no crime.
> 
> White mob violence did not end in 1919. One of the worst acts of domestic terrorism in America happened in two days of American history beginning on May 31st, 1921 in Tulsa Oklahoma. This is better known as _“The Tulsa Massacre_.” One may as well say this was an act of war waged on the black citizens of Tulsa Oklahoma by white citizens. I say this because not only were blacks attacked on the ground they were attacked by air. In a manner best described by the scene of Ben Richards being told to shoot the people during a food riot in “_The Running Man”_, whites in private planes flew over the black community shooting down on blacks and firebombing black homes and businesses.
> 
> _“I could see planes circling in mid-air. They grew in number and hummed, darted and dipped low. I could hear something like hail falling upon the top of my office building. Down East Archer, I saw the old Mid-Way hotel on fire, burning from its top, and then another and another and another building began to burn from their top,” _
> 
> *B.C. Franklin*​
> The excuse by city law enforcement officials was that the planes were reconnaissance used to protect against a Negro uprising. Still today, an accurate accounting of the number of dead varies. More than 6,000 people were either admitted to hospitals or sent to other large facilities for care. More than 10,000 blacks were left homeless. The bombings and ground attacks destroyed 35 city blocks of Tulsa, resulting in damages that equaled over 32 million dollars in today’s money. None of the victims or their descendants have been compensated for this act of terror to this day. Pretty soon blacks in Tulsa will have to hear that sad, sorry song that starts with, “I was not alive then.”
> 
> I just don’t think people really understand just exactly how bad things have been for blacks when they start trying to blame blacks for the slave trade or slave ownsership. I am waiting for the day somebody white tries to say that blacks created the black codes, sundown towns and Jim Crow. This is the state of the madness here in America at this time. Whites have complained about political correctness and yet when political incorrectness is applied to them, suddenly things must be forgotten, revised, altered or kept quiet.
> 
> On December 23, 1945, Mr. and Mrs. H. O’Day Short and their 2 small children were burned to death in Fontana California. The description of this was; _“A fire of incendiary origions set by persons who did not want them to move into the white community.”_37 Before they were murdered the family was threatened and got no protection from the police. According to the report, the Shorts had no electricity and was using gas lamps at the time they moved in. This was supposed to be temporary. While the Shorts were out of the house, people broke in, sprayed the house with a flammable chemical and when the Shorts got home and started lighting their lamps, the house went up in flames.38
> 
> On August 6, 1948, 6 young black men were convicted of murder and were given the death sentence in Trenton New Jersey. The witness accounts stated that the killers were _“two or three white or light-skinned Negro teenagers.”39_ But the police rounded up 6 black men in their 20’s and 30’s. Only 1 was light skinned.40 Four of the men had solid alibis.41 They were held in secret without warrants, interrogated for days and drugged into confessing.42 The doctor who examined them for the police claimed they were not coerced.43 That doctor was eventually convicted of perjury.44 He got off with a fine and probation.45 The trial was a sham and the men were sent off to die. But unlike similar cases this during this time period, some of these young men got saved.
> 
> Bessie Mitchell, the sister of one of the six men wrote everybody she could asking for help because she knew her brother was innocent. She contacted the ACLU and NAACP, no help. The NAACP said they did not do murder cases, the ACLU could not find any racism in the case. But in what can only be described as an act of God, Mitchell found a piece of paper in the gutter about the Civil Right Congress.46 The Civil Right Congress was a communist organization but Mitchell was out of options. So she contacted them and they took the case.
> 
> With the help of a communist organization, Bessie Mitchell was able to bring the necessary attention to the plight of the Trenton 6. Celebrities joined the cause and eventually the NAACP as well as the ACLU joined forces with the Civil Right Congress to save 4 of the 6 men.47 My point here is not to denigrate The Civil Right Congress for it’s communist political views but to provide an example of where so-called American democracy and it’s claim to the rule of law has failed blacks and in fact all people of color.
> 
> For the first 5 years after WW2 in Chicago alone, there were 357 acts of terror by whites against blacks who tried living in or near majority white neighborhoods.48 In 1951 a black man named Harvey Clark and his family tried to move into the Cicero neighborhood of Chicago. A white mob vandalized his home and burned his furniture in the front yard. Aside from trying to force Clark out of his own home, the police did nothing.47 In first six months of 1955 there were 213 acts of violence against blacks by whites is Philadelphia.48 These were acts of terror committed to intimidate blacks so they would not move into white communities.
> 
> In 1964 when blacks again tried renting an apartment in Cicero, their apartment was again vandalized. After the apartment was vandalized, police entered the apartment, took out the furniture and told the renters they had been evicted.49 At the same time period in Detroit, there were over 200 acts of violence against blacks by whites to terrorize black families so they would not move to the suburbs.50 From 1950-1965 there were over 100 bombings of black owned residences in Los Angeles.51 In 1987, another black family tried moving into Cicero. Whites responded with gunfire and firebombs.52
> 
> This kind of terrorism has gone long ignored in understanding the brutality and long-lasting effects of such acts upon blacks in America. For decades prosperous blacks were terrorized while black communities were destroyed by mobs of angry whites who felt they were losing out because blacks had acquired the same things whites had. Ignored was the fact that blacks worked hard to get what they had, but that did not matter because blacks were to always be lesser than whites and the caste was to be created and maintained by any means necessary.
> 
> Blacks peacefully moved north to compete for same opportunities white immigrants had and this is just a small bit of what happened. White immigrants are the ones who committed the violence against blacks. White immigrants destroyed thriving black communities. The same white immigrants whose descendants will tell you today how they are not responsible because their ancestors did not own slaves. So why couldn’t blacks raise themselves up by their bootstraps just like everyone else?


Irrelevant to whites alive today who don’t receive preferential treatment.


----------



## IM2

justoffal said:


> Everyone has a cross to carry dude blacks are not by themselves in that category. Not all white people are the same either it's very racist for you to paint an entire race of people as bigots based on a small percentage of those who actually were. That would be like me judging you based on Farrakhan's viewpoint of white people.


The entire white race has never been painted as bigots and racist laws and policies are not people. Farrakhans views of white people are based on his 88 years of watching continuing white racism. Everybody's cross was not purposefully created by public policy. So you can just quit whining about somebody painting an entire race when they aren't and then recognize that the laws and ppolicies were made to benefit all whites whether they were racists or not. Now that's just the harsh realityy of Amerrican history.


----------



## IM2

vasuderatorrent said:


> This is 2021. You can identify as whatever you want. Start identifying as white. Bam! You instantly get all the luxurious benefits of white privilege such as:
> 
> -Road and Highway access
> -Access to the courts
> -Mail delivery to your home
> -Guaranteed emergency medical care
> -Safe schools and basic education (k-12)
> -Credit monitoring from Equifax
> 
> The list goes on and on. It doesn’t sound like much but some of the things white people have is so much better than what the black folks have. Talk to your lawyer. I think anybody willing to identify is white has the right to all white privileges. That’s pretty much how I understand the law.



I have to laugh when somebody white tries this. 

Turn black, live for 5 years then come talk to me.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> The entire white race has never been painted as bigots and racist laws and policies are not people. Farrakhans views of white people are based on his 88 years of watching continuing white racism. Everybody's cross was not purposefully created by public policy. So you can just quit whining about somebody painting an entire race when they aren't and then recognize that the laws and ppolicies were made to benefit all whites whether they were racists or not. Now that's just the harsh realityy of Amerrican history.


There are no laws and policies just for whites today. You are the whiner.


----------



## JoeBlow

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*



Why Do Whites Think They Can Tell Us What The Problems in Black America Are?

Because Black don't see the obvious, someone has to tell them. Valuing education, using condoms and respect for other people's property.


----------



## IM2

JoeBlow said:


> Why Do Whites Think They Can Tell Us What The Problems in Black America Are?
> 
> Because Black don't see the obvious, someone has to tell them. Valuing education, using condoms and respect for other people's property.


Whites have the problem with the obvious. 245 years of racist public policy is the problem. The things you mention are not. Here is an example of your ignorance.







*Whites have led in this category every year since I began looking at this in 1994. So it is apparent who can't see the obvious. *


----------



## RetiredGySgt

IM2 said:


> Whites have the problem with the obvious. 245 years of racist public policy is the problem. The things you mention are not. Here is an example of your ignorance.
> 
> View attachment 570545View attachment 570548
> *Whites have led in this category every year since I began looking at this in 1994. So it is apparent who can't see the obvious. *


Moron alert whites are 60 plus percent of the population if the crime stat does not show at least that much then whites are under represented in that crime. Meanwhile 37 percent of all violent crime is committed by a population of 12 percent.


----------



## IM2

RetiredGySgt said:


> Moron alert whites are 60 plus percent of the population if the crime stat does not show at least that much then whites are under represented in that crime. Meanwhile 37 percent of all violent crime is committed by a population of 12 percent.


No, your use of percentages is flawed. Percentages have numbers attached and these numbers are subsets of the population. The subset of the American population who were arrested in property crime equalled 775,091. Out of that number 66.8 percent of the population who were arrested for property crime was white.  Nearly 7 out of every ten arrests for property crimes are on whites.  Less than less than 1/2 of 1 percent of the American population were blacks who got arrested for property crimes. It's time to stop this flawed use of percentages only when the issue is crime.


----------



## horselightning

JoeBlow said:


> Why Do Whites Think They Can Tell Us What The Problems in Black America Are?
> 
> Because Black don't see the obvious, someone has to tell them. Valuing education, using condoms and respect for other people's property.


correct blacks are in denial. no other race is.


----------



## IM2

horselightning said:


> correct blacks are in denial. no other race is.


Your post is evidence of right wing white denial.

I'm black, I know what the problem is. You racists don't.


----------



## marvin martian

IM2 said:


> Your post is evidence of right wing white denial.
> 
> I'm black, I know what the problem is. You racists don't.



Good thing you "fixed" the problem by electing people like this:


----------



## BackAgain

IM2 said:


> As the evidence shows, whites are being blamed for things whites have done.


What evidence is that?  By some black people (remember, you cannot truly speak for all black people), whites are blamed for stuff whites haven’t done. And what about the part that black Africans had in Africa for enslaving other black Africans?  

As for your silly attempt to blame all whites for the former American problem of slavery, that’s easily dismissed.  Not even all whites at that time supported slavery. During the Civil War lots of white men died in fact knowing that what they were really fighting for was to end slavery.  

And, as for present day white people, many (i.e., “all”) of us have an excellent alibi.  We weren’t even born yet.  You might wanna give logic a try someday.  You are not likely to ever get skilled at it given your tragic and obvious mental deficiencies.  But it might help you to try try try.


----------



## IM2

marvin martian said:


> Good thing you "fixed" the problem by electing people like this:
> 
> View attachment 570587


As expected. Staight dumb ass.


----------



## IM2

BackAgain said:


> What evidence is that?  By some black people (remember, you cannot truly speak for all black people), whites are blamed for stuff whites haven’t done. And what about the part that black Africans had in Africa for enslaving other black Africans?
> 
> As for your silly attempt to blame all whites for the former American problem of slavery, that’s easily dismissed.  Not even all whites at that time supported slavery. During the Civil War lots of white men died in fact knowing that what they were really fighting for was to end slavery.
> 
> And, as for present day white people, many (i.e., “all”) of us have an excellent alibi.  We weren’t even born yet.  You might wanna give logic a try someday.  You are not likely to ever get skilled at it given your tragic and obvious mental deficiencies.  But it might help you to try try try.


Don't even try it. When whites like you can't face the truth, then we can't speak for all black people. But when some sellout says what you want to believe they speak for all blacks. Whites did not die fighting for slavery. And don't talk that some whites shit because the laws and policies created did not apply to "some whites".  They applied to all whites. It wasn't illegal for "some whites" to own slaves, it was that "some whites" could not afford to buy slaves. So "some whites" would rent slaves. And when convict leasing was in place after slavery ended "some" more whites would rent blacks falsely accused of crimes and used them for slave labor. That did not "end" until the 1940's, even though some say it exists today because of our prison system.

I am talking about present day whites because present day whites are doing the same shit as past whites. They just do it differently.  You weren't born when the constitution was ratified but it impacts us now. What you call logic I call a series of racist excuses. I don't need to ge skilled. I worked for 42 years and retired. So shut the fuck up and listen, because the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. We have a continuing history that provides the evidence. Go read it.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

You are an ignorant fool you dont know simply math and cant do simple english.


----------



## IM2

RetiredGySgt said:


> You are an ignorant fool you dont know simply math and cant do simple english.


Sure. Right.


----------



## BackAgain

IM2 said:


> Don't even try it. When whites like you can't face the truth, then we can't speak for all black people. But when some sellout says what you want to believe they speak for all blacks. Whites did not die fighting for slavery. And don't talk that some whites shit because the laws and policies created did not apply to "some whites".  They applied to all whites. It wasn't illegal for "some whites" to own slaves, it was that "some whites" could not afford to buy slaves. So "some whites" would rent slaves. And when convict leasing was in place after slavery ended "some" more whites would rent blacks falsely accused of crimes and used them for slave labor. That did not "end" until the 1940's, even though some say it exists today because of our prison system.
> 
> I am talking about present day whites because present day whites are doing the same shit as past whites. They just do it differently.  You weren't born when the constitution was ratified but it impacts us now. What you call logic I call a series of racist excuses. I don't need to ge skilled. I worked for 42 years and retired. So shut the fuck up and listen, because the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. We have a continuing history that provides the evidence. Go read it.


What you are speaks so loudly that it drowns out all the crap you’re in effectively trying to spew.  In point of fact, that’s probably a good thing.

just like I have never claimed to speak for black people, I have also never claimed to speak for all white people. Idiots like you try that.  And you remain ignorant and wrong.

I don’t care about your race. I do find your bigotry and ignorance quite appalling however.

In reality (as opposed to the addle-brained world where maggots like you reside), your simplistic and baseless claim that differing with you is merely “making excuses” is absolutely ludicrous. You are too shallow,  stupid and bigoted to perceive this fact, however.


----------



## Batcat

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*


Simple.

Whites are not so close to the trees that they can’t see the forest. 

People from all over the world are coming to America (many illegally) because it is the land of opportunity. Many are succeeding. You can too if you just stop seeing yourselves as victims. You whip out your victim card and Hispanics and whites see you as losers. 

Form your own political party and in a few years the republicans and the democrats will be kissing your ass to get you to vote with them in Congress. You will have finally escaped the Democratic Plantation and you will have your own plantation to run. 

If you are a male and have children, marry their mother and be a father. If your kids have both a father and a mother they will have a better start on life when they leave your home. 

Don’t let anyone convince you that you are inferior in any way. You’re not.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some *





IM2 said:


> *instead of running your mouths.*


I saw this and thought of you


Offense chargedTotalWhiteBlack or
African
American
Murder                                                                            6 million white to 2 million black

Yea, whites aren't doing much better









						Table 21
					





					ucr.fbi.gov


----------



## RetiredGySgt

sealybobo said:


> I saw this and thought of you
> 
> 
> Offense chargedTotalWhiteBlack or
> African
> American
> Murder                                                                            6 million white to 2 million black
> 
> Yea, whites aren't doing much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Table 21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ucr.fbi.gov


Table 21 CLEARLY shows that while only 12 percent of the over all population in most crimes the black race is at 30 plus percent of crimes committed.


----------



## sealybobo

RetiredGySgt said:


> Table 21 CLEARLY shows that while only 12 percent of the over all population in most crimes the black race is at 30 plus percent of crimes committed.


I know but we aren't perfect either.  And I sort of get why they commit crime.  Why did the kid in Oxford, MI murder people?  Why was he so angry?  I guess the answer is some people are just nucking futs.


----------



## GHook20

Because when it boils down to it we all have the same problems and obstacles to overcome… rich black kids are just as privileged as white kids and don’t understand life in the ghetto any more then rich white kids don’t understand life in the trailer park or poor rural white America!

Nevertheless someone can still exam the issues plaguing a certain populace or culture and identify problems and formulate solutions that not even a member of the populace or culture can see (or wants to see).


----------



## Nova78




----------



## MisterBeale

There are no whites, there are no blacks, there are only Americans trying to figure out how to reduce income disparity.

Anything else?  Are race hustlers and ruling class elites trying to divide and distract folks from the true causes, the financialization of everything, regulations on everything, and the FED's poor tax in the form of devaluation of the currency.


----------



## 1stNickD

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*


That entire screed is a racist rant. Get a freaking job and support your family. And stop killing black people by the thousands every single year. Nobody owes you a thing, nobody.  Maybe you should look in the mirror for some of the answers to your problems.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*


People today don’t identify with what you put in your first paragraph. People today don’t have that history. This country might, but not individuals. You want white people to relate to shit they didn’t do? You are the one constantly lecturing to whites, as if you know all there is to know about everything. Take yourself down off that imaginary pedestal you climbed up on.


----------



## 1stNickD

The biggest and most hateful group of racists in modern America today come from those who are of African Heritage.

There are racists in all groups, but you can see by  the screeds here, some people seem to live for their own self perceived victimhood.

No one owes anyone anything in this world.  Any man, of any color who does not support his own family is nothing but an animal. Any animal can impregnate the female of their species, but it takes a man to be a father and to to stay with the mother of his children, and to raise his children to be good men and women themselves.

And the "woke" amoung us are black peoples worst enemy. The woke claim that black people cannot be graded in school because they are incapabe of learning like the other races, and the woke claim that black people cannot succeed in the work place unless they are granted leadership positions based on the color of their skin. How any intelligent black person is not 100% insulted by todays woke liberals is anyones guess. Most of the black folks i know are socially conservative who work well with others, take care of their families and have upstanding morals. They are not far left rainbow and unicorn chasers. MY two immediate supervisors are POC, one of whom I admire and respect greatly.


----------



## horselightning

1stNickD said:


> The biggest and most hateful group of racists in modern America today come from those who are of African Heritage.
> 
> There are racists in all groups, but you can see by  the screeds here, some people seem to live for their own self perceived victimhood.
> 
> No one owes anyone anything in this world.  Any man, of any color who does not support his own family is nothing but an animal. Any animal can impregnate the female of their species, but it takes a man to be a father and to to stay with the mother of his children, and to raise his children to be good men and women themselves.
> 
> And the "woke" amoung us are black peoples worst enemy. The woke claim that black people cannot be graded in school because they are incapabe of learning like the other races, and the woke claim that black people cannot succeed in the work place unless they are granted leadership positions based on the color of their skin. How any intelligent black person is not 100% insulted by todays woke liberals is anyones guess. Most of the black folks i know are socially conservative who work well with others, take care of their families and have upstanding morals. They are not far left rainbow and unicorn chasers. MY two immediate supervisors are POC, one of whom I admire and respect greatly.


so true.


----------



## Nova78

+++++++++++++


IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*


your owed nothing .


----------



## Cellblock2429

Nova78 said:


> +++++++++++++
> 
> your owed nothing .


/——-/ Geeeze what a bag of wind. If you want to see a racist, look in a mirror.


----------



## horselightning

Nova78 said:


> +++++++++++++
> 
> your owed nothing .


you tell them morgan


----------



## IM2

1stNickD said:


> That entire screed is a racist rant. Get a freaking job and support your family. And stop killing black people by the thousands every single year. Nobody owes you a thing, nobody.  Maybe you should look in the mirror for some of the answers to your problems.


Drop the stereotypes racist. I'm soon to be 61. I raised my kids. I worked from age 9. I am college educated and own my home. The fact is blacks are owed. Whites have been given all kinds of economic assistance we were excluded from even as we were paying taxes. Whites are killing each other by the thousands every year too. And they're doing these things to each other by the thousands as well:

*Rape, Aggravated assault, Burglary, Larceny-theft, Motor vehicle theft, Arson, Violent crime, Property crime, Other assaults, Forgery and counterfeiting, Fraud, Embezzlement, buying, receiving, and possessing stolen property, Vandalism, carrying, possessing, Weapons, Prostitution and commercialized vice, Sex offenses besides rape and prostitution, Drug abuse violations, Gambling, Offenses against the family and children, Driving under the influence, Liquor laws, Drunkenness, Disorderly conduct, Vagrancy, All other offenses (except traffic), Suspicion, Curfew and loitering *

So you look in the mirror and understand that what what you're looking at is the problem in this country.


----------



## IM2

1stNickD said:


> The biggest and most hateful group of racists in modern America today come from those who are of African Heritage.
> 
> There are racists in all groups, but you can see by  the screeds here, some people seem to live for their own self perceived victimhood.
> 
> No one owes anyone anything in this world.  Any man, of any color who does not support his own family is nothing but an animal. Any animal can impregnate the female of their species, but it takes a man to be a father and to to stay with the mother of his children, and to raise his children to be good men and women themselves.
> 
> And the "woke" amoung us are black peoples worst enemy. The woke claim that black people cannot be graded in school because they are incapabe of learning like the other races, and the woke claim that black people cannot succeed in the work place unless they are granted leadership positions based on the color of their skin. How any intelligent black person is not 100% insulted by todays woke liberals is anyones guess. Most of the black folks i know are socially conservative who work well with others, take care of their families and have upstanding morals. They are not far left rainbow and unicorn chasers. MY two immediate supervisors are POC, one of whom I admire and respect greatly.


Bullshit.

Look chump, I can show you everything whites have given themselves that they wouldn't let non whites get. So drop the trying to show me the cherrypicked negro of the moment who says what you want to hear. I don't give a fuck what Morgan Freeman has to say. He's a great actor, If I want to hear him, I'll watch Netflix. .


----------



## Cellblock2429

IM2 said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> Look chump, I can show you everything whites have given themselves that they wouldn't let non whites get. So drop the trying to show me the cherrypicked negro of the moment who says what you want to hear. I don't give a fuck what Morgan Freeman has to say. He's a great actor, If I want to hear him, I'll watch Netflix. .


/—-/ You racist


----------



## DudleySmith

Floyd61 said:


> Because Black folks blame White folks for all their problems, so it's White folks responsibility to fix u'alls problems,



Yes, in IM2's case clearly deporting him back to Haiti or Africa is in his best interest. We can give him a can of Spam, a bag of beans, and a nice spear to see him on his way.


----------



## IM2

Cellblock2429 said:


> /—-/ You racist


Yeah whatever....


----------



## IM2

DudleySmith said:


> Yes, in IM2's case clearly deporting him back to Haiti or Africa is in his best interest. We can give him a can of Spam, a bag of beans, and a nice spear to see him on his way.


You bitch about the government daily. Put your white racist ass on the next plane back to Europe.


----------



## Canon Shooter

IM2 said:


> The fact is blacks are owed. Whites have been given all kinds of economic assistance we were excluded from even as we were paying taxes.



Not this tired old bullshit again.

Look, Sambo, I received nothing from the government. I received no "economic assistance" for anything. I've built two business from nothing into respected companies. The government did nothing. They weren't the ones sweating the electric being shut off or not being able to pay suppliers in time. For almost my first full year in business my office chair was either a folding camp chair or a cement floor. My ass now resides in a very comfortable Eames Executive chair (Google that and let your jealousy run amok), and my ass earned it. I can assure you, the government played no roll in me getting more comfortable seating arrangements.

You're not owed a fucking thing. So, get off your lazy monkey ass and make something of yourself and quit your fucking whining already...


----------



## vasuderatorrent

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*



News flash. White people don’t care what your problems are.
White people have to deal with their own problems. So do black people. It’s called life. Nobody is going to take on extra problems. That’s absurd.


----------



## IM2

vasuderatorrent said:


> News flash. White people don’t care what your problems are.
> White people have to deal with their own problems. So do black people. It’s called life. Nobody is going to take on extra problems. That’s absurd.


That's why your white ass is posting in this thresad. STFU. Whites like you cause our problems.


----------



## horselightning

this whole threat is racist.


----------



## IM2

horselightning said:


> this whole threat is racist.


Wrong again. Every criticism of seen right wing white behavior is not racist. Everybody white is not doing what this thread is about. Some whites actually listen to our concerns and try to help. They get called anti white by people like you.


----------



## MisterBeale

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*


James Baldwin Debates William F. Buckley (1965)​


----------



## otto105

MisterBeale said:


> James Baldwin Debates William F. Buckley (1965)​


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Wrong again. Every criticism of seen right wing white behavior is not racist. Everybody white is not doing what this thread is about. Some whites actually listen to our concerns and try to help. They get called anti white by people like you.


Try to help? How?


----------



## vasuderatorrent

IM2 said:


> That's why your white ass is posting in this thresad. STFU. Whites like you cause our problems.



Fix the problems yourself. Honestly I don’t care. Why would I?


----------



## horselightning

horselightning said:


> this whole threat is racist.


thread i mint


----------



## DGS49

In the Real World, when people say that they have been disadvantaged through no fault of their own and need help, there are inquiries into the particulars.  Think widows, orphans, people who have been impoverished by disease or accident, children of the incarcerated, and so on. These people get a large measure of public sympathy and have a good number of "programs" as well as private charity assistance, as well they should.

As for the "particulars" when it comes to Black folks in general, there is no sympathy. The 70% illegitimacy rate (higher in urban areas) sticks out like the proverbial digit.  The HS dropout rate.  The massive incidence of petty criminality, gang violence, drug and other substance abuse, and NOW, the lawlessness in our biggest cities.

The historical atrocities pointed out by IM2 are mostly true, verifiable, and valid.  Black people have been getting fucked since the first gang of them were chained up and put on that first slave ship, and continuing until relatively recently.  But the overall society has opened countless opportunities in Academe, employment, government, and "social justice" initiatives, so in order to "demand" restitution or reparations or anything comparable, the Black petitioner must demonstrate that s/he has "played by the rules."  Specifically, did they,...

Take advantage of all of the free education provided by the State?
Seek gainful employment at all times when it was feasible?
Avoid making disastrous choices with respect to human reproduction?
Make sound financial decisions?
If they didn't, they get no sympathy and there is resentment when they exploit government programs  intended to provide TEMPORARY help.

Reparations for slavery?  Ain't happening.  I think the families who had their human assets nullified by the 13th Amendment have an equal shot.


----------



## otto105

DGS49 said:


> In the Real World, when people say that they have been disadvantaged through no fault of their own and need help, there are inquiries into the particulars.  Think widows, orphans, people who have been impoverished by disease or accident, children of the incarcerated, and so on. These people get a large measure of public sympathy and have a good number of "programs" as well as private charity assistance, as well they should.
> 
> As for the "particulars" when it comes to Black folks in general, there is no sympathy. The 70% illegitimacy rate (higher in urban areas) sticks out like the proverbial digit.  The HS dropout rate.  The massive incidence of petty criminality, gang violence, drug and other substance abuse, and NOW, the lawlessness in our biggest cities.
> 
> The historical atrocities pointed out by IM2 are mostly true, verifiable, and valid.  Black people have been getting fucked since the first gang of them were chained up and put on that first slave ship, and continuing until relatively recently.  But the overall society has opened countless opportunities in Academe, employment, government, and "social justice" initiatives, so in order to "demand" restitution or reparations or anything comparable, the Black petitioner must demonstrate that s/he has "played by the rules."  Specifically, did they,...
> 
> Take advantage of all of the free education provided by the State?
> Seek gainful employment at all times when it was feasible?
> Avoid making disastrous choices with respect to human reproduction?
> Make sound financial decisions?
> If they didn't, they get no sympathy and there is resentment when they exploit government programs  intended to provide TEMPORARY help.
> 
> Reparations for slavery?  Ain't happening.  I think the families who had their human assets nullified by the 13th Amendment have an equal shot.


Any reparations should be equal to the generational wealth stolen by whites over the years.


----------



## LOIE

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*


Here's something from the book "From Here to Equality" - "The reach of slavery was far from contained in the American south, and the economic effects of slavery were far from limited to the south. The destruction of African families and clans was a key element in the wealth equation for America. Black lives were the price paid to lay the foundation upon which this nation was built."


----------



## LOIE

EMH said:


> This bigot does not speak for black people.  For his entire life, he has been showered with preferential treatment and government handouts.  He enjoys a language privilege, and he practices the very same bigotry he claims to oppose.  He is a hypocrite and a hater with his hand out.
> 
> If you hate whites, go move to Africa where the descendants of those who really did enslave your ancestors live...


William Darity, Jr. and A. Kirsten Mullen address that in their book "From Here To Equality."  "But the United States is where ancestors of most of today's black Americans were forced into slavery. It was the demand in the Americas for enslaved labor that motivated the creation of the supply pipelines of captive emigrants on the African continent. Furthermore, from the beginning of the trade, there was significant African opposition to the slave trade. A notable example was Queen Nzinga's armed resistance, from 1627 until her death in 1663, to Portuguese incursions into present-day Angola for the purpose of procuring enslaved Africans.

The African struggle against the slave trade failed - might prevailed over right - leaving many Africans with a prisoner's dilemma: either engage in  the sale of other Africans or be the object of sale yourself. Finally, we cannot overemphasize the point that the postslavery harms - the Jim Crow regime and ongoing discrimination - were not associated with the practices on the African continent. If anything, practices of segregation and discrimination on the continent of Africa, particular in the cases of south Africa's Republic of Rhodesia and South Africa, were modeled after the U.S. system of legal segregation."

On a personal note, I read a book written by an African who explained a yearly ritual his tribe makes to pray for the souls of departed Africans who sold their captives into slavery. He said they were ashamed of it and yet understood the tremendous pressures they had to endure during those times. It was not all of them and those who fought it were often taken or killed themselves.


----------



## horselightning

LOIE said:


> William Darity, Jr. and A. Kirsten Mullen address that in their book "From Here To Equality."  "But the United States is where ancestors of most of today's black Americans were forced into slavery. It was the demand in the Americas for enslaved labor that motivated the creation of the supply pipelines of captive emigrants on the African continent. Furthermore, from the beginning of the trade, there was significant African opposition to the slave trade. A notable example was Queen Nzinga's armed resistance, from 1627 until her death in 1663, to Portuguese incursions into present-day Angola for the purpose of procuring enslaved Africans.
> 
> The African struggle against the slave trade failed - might prevailed over right - leaving many Africans with a prisoner's dilemma: either engage in  the sale of other Africans or be the object of sale yourself. Finally, we cannot overemphasize the point that the postslavery harms - the Jim Crow regime and ongoing discrimination - were not associated with the practices on the African continent. If anything, practices of segregation and discrimination on the continent of Africa, particular in the cases of south Africa's Republic of Rhodesia and South Africa, were modeled after the U.S. system of legal segregation."
> 
> On a personal note, I read a book written by an African who explained a yearly ritual his tribe makes to pray for the souls of departed Africans who sold their captives into slavery. He said they were ashamed of it and yet understood the tremendous pressures they had to endure during those times. It was not all of them and those who fought it were often taken or killed themselves.


more crt lies. no america is not. africa and none white  countries go back in slavery to anciet times.


----------



## otto105

horselightning said:


> more crt lies. no america is not. africa and none white  countries go back in slavery to anciet times.


You seem scared.


----------



## IM2

DGS49 said:


> In the Real World, when people say that they have been disadvantaged through no fault of their own and need help, there are inquiries into the particulars.  Think widows, orphans, people who have been impoverished by disease or accident, children of the incarcerated, and so on. These people get a large measure of public sympathy and have a good number of "programs" as well as private charity assistance, as well they should.
> 
> As for the "particulars" when it comes to Black folks in general, there is no sympathy. The 70% illegitimacy rate (higher in urban areas) sticks out like the proverbial digit.  The HS dropout rate.  The massive incidence of petty criminality, gang violence, drug and other substance abuse, and NOW, the lawlessness in our biggest cities.
> 
> The historical atrocities pointed out by IM2 are mostly true, verifiable, and valid.  Black people have been getting fucked since the first gang of them were chained up and put on that first slave ship, and continuing until relatively recently.  But the overall society has opened countless opportunities in Academe, employment, government, and "social justice" initiatives, so in order to "demand" restitution or reparations or anything comparable, the Black petitioner must demonstrate that s/he has "played by the rules."  Specifically, did they,...
> 
> Take advantage of all of the free education provided by the State?
> Seek gainful employment at all times when it was feasible?
> Avoid making disastrous choices with respect to human reproduction?
> Make sound financial decisions?
> If they didn't, they get no sympathy and there is resentment when they exploit government programs  intended to provide TEMPORARY help.
> 
> Reparations for slavery?  Ain't happening.  I think the families who had their human assets nullified by the 13th Amendment have an equal shot.



Whites like you don't get to determine anything. The facts are documented. Whites broke all the rules you want to use for qualifications and still benefitted from racism.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Whites like you don't get to determine anything. The facts are documented. Whites broke all the rules you want to use for qualifications and still benefitted from racism.


You also benefit as much as anyone today.


----------



## IM2

*EMH said:*
*This bigot does not speak for black people. For his entire life, he has been showered with preferential treatment and government handouts. He enjoys a language privilege, and he practices the very same bigotry he claims to oppose. He is a hypocrite and a hater with his hand out.
*
*If you hate whites, go move to Africa where the descendants of those who really did enslave your ancestors live...*

I am speaking AS a black person because I am black. And your white ass damn sure don't speak for us. Whites have been given preference and government handouts for more than 245 years. You whine about a government that has given your white ass everything you have. So move back to Europe, you know, the place your ancestors ran away from because they were being oppressed by other whites. 389,000 blacks were shipped here by 1808. By the end of the civil war, there were about 5 million. More than 4 million blacks were manufactured for labor by forced breeding done by whites. So take your African slavery tale and shove it up your ass.


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> *EMH said:*
> *This bigot does not speak for black people. For his entire life, he has been showered with preferential treatment and government handouts. He enjoys a language privilege, and he practices the very same bigotry he claims to oppose. He is a hypocrite and a hater with his hand out.*
> 
> *If you hate whites, go move to Africa where the descendants of those who really did enslave your ancestors live...*
> 
> I am speaking AS a black person because I am black. And your white ass damn sure don't speak for us. Whites have been given preference and government handouts for more than 245 years. You whine about a government that has given your white ass everything you have. So move back to Europe, you know, the place your ancestors ran away from because they were being oppressed by other whites. 389,000 blacks were shipped here by 1808. By the end of the civil war, there were about 5 million. More than 4 million blacks were manufactured for labor by forced breeding done by whites. So take your African slavery tale and shove it up your ass.


What you said early on was that your wife is black, a mixed race child so that makes you white.

That aside, Blacks have had 160+ years to sort out their "problems".  If they haven't sorted it out in that time, my guess is that some outside views can't hurt.

Perhaps if the race baiters of today had continued to deliver the messages of Martin Luther King, Jr., instead of that blacks are inferior and that is not their fault and they must blame everyone else, you wouldn't have anything to whine about today.

Which of the folks below have preached to get married before you have children, education is the way to a better life, that no one owes you anything, you did not come over on a ship.  You know, goofy messages to inspire folks instead of pounding into them that they are victims, always were and always will be victims.

President Barack Hussein Obama, First Lady Michelle Obama, Eric Holder, Rev. Jeremiah Wright, Rev. Al Sharpton, Minister Louis Farrakhan, Father Pflager, Rev. Jesse Jackson, Sr., Rev. Jesse Jackson, Jr., King Samir Shabazz, Van Jones, Charlie Rangel, Barbara Boxer, Maxine Waters, Sheila Jackson Lee, Andre Carson, Shirley Sherron, Keith Ellison, and the list goes on.


----------



## DGS49

There appears to be a believe prevalent in the Black community that "white" people inherit [something tangible] from their parents and that gives them a leg up over the poor, from the moment they are born, but especially as they are "emancipated" as adults.

This is not uniformly the case.  I personally got nothing of value from my parents and didn't have any "net worth" until I was in my thirties.  Before that my debt exceed the value of my possessions.  And the same was true of most of my peer group.

Everything I used to finance my education and my life was available to everyone: military service, employer assistance, personal savings, personal loans, etc.  Everything.  And I was "white."


----------



## RetiredGySgt

DGS49 said:


> There appears to be a believe prevalent in the Black community that "white" people inherit [something tangible] from their parents and that gives them a leg up over the poor, from the moment they are born, but especially as they are "emancipated" as adults.
> 
> This is not uniformly the case.  I personally got nothing of value from my parents and didn't have any "net worth" until I was in my thirties.  Before that my debt exceed the value of my possessions.  And the same was true of most of my peer group.
> 
> Everything I used to finance my education and my life was available to everyone: military service, employer assistance, personal savings, personal loans, etc.  Everything.  And I was "white."


Doesnt do any good to explain facts to IM2 he hates to much to believe it. I got nothing when I grew up either though my grandparents let me live with them till I was 21 and went in the Marine Corps. I worked and paid my own bills just no rent or food bill. My family was poor. I got a state grant and got 9 months of college. My kids may get a house when we die if I manage to pay it off. Otherwise nothing for them either. Well they get free childcare and my wife gives my daughter money every month.


----------



## horselightning

DGS49 said:


> There appears to be a believe prevalent in the Black community that "white" people inherit [something tangible] from their parents and that gives them a leg up over the poor, from the moment they are born, but especially as they are "emancipated" as adults.
> 
> This is not uniformly the case.  I personally got nothing of value from my parents and didn't have any "net worth" until I was in my thirties.  Before that my debt exceed the value of my possessions.  And the same was true of most of my peer group.
> 
> Everything I used to finance my education and my life was available to everyone: military service, employer assistance, personal savings, personal loans, etc.  Everything.  And I was "white."


black fabricate lots  stuff on white people. they love remaining victims and thinking they are owned stuff.


----------



## IM2

horselightning said:


> black fabricate lots  stuff on white people. they love remaining victims and thinking they are owned stuff.


No, thats what racists like you do.


----------



## IM2

RetiredGySgt said:


> Doesnt do any good to explain facts to IM2 he hates to much to believe it. I got nothing when I grew up either though my grandparents let me live with them till I was 21 and went in the Marine Corps. I worked and paid my own bills just no rent or food bill. My family was poor. I got a state grant and got 9 months of college. My kids may get a house when we die if I manage to pay it off. Otherwise nothing for them either. Well they get free childcare and my wife gives my daughter money every month.


I don't hate, but you do. I presented the history of things whites have been given that blacks were denied. Those like you are real quick to make statements about blacks, but when you get shown what whites have been given, all of you are poor, poverty stricken, downtrodden victims. That's a lie.

I know the facts, your hate has you dismissing them.


----------



## IM2

DGS49 said:


> There appears to be a believe prevalent in the Black community that "white" people inherit [something tangible] from their parents and that gives them a leg up over the poor, from the moment they are born, but especially as they are "emancipated" as adults.
> 
> This is not uniformly the case.  I personally got nothing of value from my parents and didn't have any "net worth" until I was in my thirties.  Before that my debt exceed the value of my possessions.  And the same was true of most of my peer group.
> 
> Everything I used to finance my education and my life was available to everyone: military service, employer assistance, personal savings, personal loans, etc.  Everything.  And I was "white."


No, that's not the belief. But what the facts show is that white families have 15 times more wealth than black families and that blacs have 2 percent of the wealth in America. This is because of racism. Whites like you live with things others don't get and are oblivious to them. Again, when presented with the history of white handouts, white racists suddenly are poor, victims.

There is a belief prevalent in racist whites that blacks get things whites don't get because we are black. And there are others. So you are going to face the truth. The truth is that whites have been given what they have due to legislation.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> No, that's not the belief. But what the facts show is that white families have 15 times more wealth than black families and that blacs have 2 percent of the wealth in America. This is because of racism. Whites like you live with things others don't get and are oblivious to them. Again, when presented with the history of white handouts, white racists suddenly are poor, victims.
> 
> There is a belief prevalent in racist whites that blacks get things whites don't get because we are black. And there are others. So you are going to face the truth. The truth is that whites have been given what they have due to legislation.


There are no white handouts that you are excluded from.


----------



## LOIE

horselightning said:


> more crt lies. no america is not. africa and none white  countries go back in slavery to anciet times.


Found in quick google search: 
Slavery in Ancient Greece was similar to American slavery with one crucial difference: *people were not born into slavery*. Sometimes parents sold their children into slavery because they could not afford to raise them. Other times prisoners captured during a war were forced into slavery.

Written by Sara Gonzalez, Asst. Professor of anthropology:
In the Roman Empire, slaves could obtain freedom much more quickly than slaves during 1600s-1800s in North America. Also, in the Roman Empire, slaves were at times educated, held status within their households and were valued by their owners. That is not to say that all slaves within the Roman Empire had access to these aspects, but they were present and common practice within Roman society. In comparison, slaves in North America were not afforded these features, they were a source of labor and, eventually in the Southern Colonies, they became essential for the economy. Furthermore, slaves during the Roman Empire were typically ‘white’ and viewed as a person/human being. While in the North American Colonies, slaves were typically black or Indian, no white person was enslaved, and slaves were typically not viewed as having the same rights as free individuals, nor were they believed to be fully human.


----------



## horselightning

LOIE said:


> Found in quick google search:
> Slavery in Ancient Greece was similar to American slavery with one crucial difference: *people were not born into slavery*. Sometimes parents sold their children into slavery because they could not afford to raise them. Other times prisoners captured during a war were forced into slavery.
> 
> Written by Sara Gonzalez, Asst. Professor of anthropology:
> In the Roman Empire, slaves could obtain freedom much more quickly than slaves during 1600s-1800s in North America. Also, in the Roman Empire, slaves were at times educated, held status within their households and were valued by their owners. That is not to say that all slaves within the Roman Empire had access to these aspects, but they were present and common practice within Roman society. In comparison, slaves in North America were not afforded these features, they were a source of labor and, eventually in the Southern Colonies, they became essential for the economy. Furthermore, slaves during the Roman Empire were typically ‘white’ and viewed as a person/human being. While in the North American Colonies, slaves were typically black or Indian, no white person was enslaved, and slaves were typically not viewed as having the same rights as free individuals, nor were they believed to be fully human.


whites did not start slavery. romans are not whirte;  we were first to get rid of it though.  blacks are still at it.


----------



## IM2

horselightning said:


> whites did not start slavery. romans are not whirte;  we were first to get rid of it though.  blacks are still at it.


It doesn't matter who started slavery, whites made it legal in America. Then after slavery ended whites made apartheid legal. So just stop making excuses.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

IM2 said:


> I don't hate, but you do. I presented the history of things whites have been given that blacks were denied. Those like you are real quick to make statements about blacks, but when you get shown what whites have been given, all of you are poor, poverty stricken, downtrodden victims. That's a lie.
> 
> I know the facts, your hate has you dismissing them.


Look RETARD the only people that EVER gave me anything were family.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

IM2 said:


> It doesn't matter who started slavery, whites made it legal in America. Then after slavery ended whites made apartheid legal. So just stop making excuses.


Democrats did that, and who do you vote for? England made slavery legal in the Colonies and when the US formed all except the Southern DEMOCRATS wanted to end it. And during the Civil War Democrats were the South. Further WHITES freed the slaves. And after Democrats made Jim Crow WHITES fought against it and WHITES ended it.


----------



## IM2

Markle said:


> What you said early on was that your wife is black, a mixed race child so that makes you white.
> 
> That aside, Blacks have had 160+ years to sort out their "problems".  If they haven't sorted it out in that time, my guess is that some outside views can't hurt.
> 
> Perhaps if the race baiters of today had continued to deliver the messages of Martin Luther King, Jr., instead of that blacks are inferior and that is not their fault and they must blame everyone else, you wouldn't have anything to whine about today.
> 
> Which of the folks below have preached to get married before you have children, education is the way to a better life, that no one owes you anything, you did not come over on a ship.  You know, goofy messages to inspire folks instead of pounding into them that they are victims, always were and always will be victims.
> 
> President Barack Hussein Obama, First Lady Michelle Obama, Eric Holder, Rev. Jeremiah Wright, Rev. Al Sharpton, Minister Louis Farrakhan, Father Pflager, Rev. Jesse Jackson, Sr., Rev. Jesse Jackson, Jr., King Samir Shabazz, Van Jones, Charlie Rangel, Barbara Boxer, Maxine Waters, Sheila Jackson Lee, Andre Carson, Shirley Sherron, Keith Ellison, and the list goes on.


I never said that. You can't find that comment because it's never been said. And why you racists actually think blacks believe what you do is a testament to your cognitive dissonance. 

Blacks have not had 160 years to do shit. There is the matter of the years from 1863 until 1965 that you're too much of a pussy to face. And even after the civil rights bill was passed, whites still refuse to follow the laws.  So it doesn't matter if I came over here in a boat you stupid motherfucker. I was born in 1961, when I was born blacks still were not protected by the constitution. And if you think that white people just magically gave us equal opportunity when Johnson signed the law, the words you post today show the continuing refusal of whites to abide by those laws. Your white ass is full of excuses, but excuses don't count. Reality does.

Look at this forum and quit lying to your white ass about racism being in the past. Blacks today ARE delivering the message of Martin Luther King. Not the imaginary black man you racists made up. We don't tell ourselves we are victims, that white racist gaslighting. The fact is we still face white racism. Those like you continue practicing it, then lie about how it's all in the past.

So shut the fuck up white boy. The only people feeding themselves victimhood is you.


----------



## MizMolly

RetiredGySgt said:


> Look RETARD the only people that EVER gave me anything were family.


He still thinks all whites get freebies because some whites did in the past. My grandfathers fought in WWI, my dad and uncles in WWII, and Korea. The government did not give any of them freebies.


----------



## IM2

RetiredGySgt said:


> Look RETARD the only people that EVER gave me anything were family.


This is not about "you", this is about American law and policy. Whites have been the beneficiaries of American law and policy. That means your grandparents and you.

You want to tell me about everything blacks are given but according to every white racist here, you're all paupers and that's a lie.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> I never said that. You can't find that comment because it's never been said. And why you racists actually think blacks believe what you do is a testament to your cognitive dissonance.
> 
> Blacks have not had 160 years to do shit. There is the matter of the years from 1863 until 1965 that you're too much of a pussy to face. And even after the civil rights bill was passed, whites still refuse to follow the laws.  So it doesn't matter if I came over here in a boat you stupid motherfucker. I was born in 1961, when I was born blacks still were not protected by the constitution. And if you think that white people just magically gave us equal opportunity when Johnson signed the law, the words you post today show the continuing refusal of whites to abide by those laws. Your white ass is full of excuses, but excuses don't count. Reality does.
> 
> Look at this forum and quit lying to your white ass about racism being in the past. Blacks today ARE delivering the message of Martin Luther King. Not the imaginary black man you racists made up. We don't tell ourselves we are victims, that white racist gaslighting. The fact is we still face white racism. Those like you continue practicing it, then lie about how it's all in the past.
> 
> So shut the fuck up white boy. The only people feeding themselves victimhood is you.


You whine like a victim with every post.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> This is not about "you", this is about American law and policy. Whites have been the beneficiaries of American law and policy. That means your grandparents and you.
> 
> You want to tell me about everything blacks are given but according to every white racist here, you're all paupers and that's a lie.


You claim to be better off than white people here. You must have been given shit that whites weren’t, huh?


----------



## RetiredGySgt

IM2 said:


> This is not about "you", this is about American law and policy. Whites have been the beneficiaries of American law and policy. That means your grandparents and you.
> 
> You want to tell me about everything blacks are given but according to every white racist here, you're all paupers and that's a lie.


You got feed a crock of shit growing up, whites didnt receive anything. Or perhaps you can explain to me what all my family all my relatives all the people I knew growing up were given, be specific now.


----------



## horselightning

MizMolly said:


> He still thinks all whites get freebies because some whites did in the past. My grandfathers fought in WWI, my dad and uncles in WWII, and Korea. The government did not give any of them freebies.


whites never got freebies


----------



## IM2

RetiredGySgt said:


> You got feed a crock of shit growing up, whites didnt receive anything. Or perhaps you can explain to me what all my family all my relatives all the people I knew growing up were given, be specific now.


History shows that what I said is true. What year were your grandparents born?


----------



## IM2

horselightning said:


> whites never got freebies


That's untrue.


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> I never said that. You can't find that comment because it's never been said. And why you racists actually think blacks believe what you do is a testament to your cognitive dissonance.
> 
> Blacks have not had 160 years to do shit. There is the matter of the years from 1863 until 1965 that you're too much of a pussy to face. And even after the civil rights bill was passed, whites still refuse to follow the laws.  So it doesn't matter if I came over here in a boat you stupid motherfucker. I was born in 1961, when I was born blacks still were not protected by the constitution. And if you think that white people just magically gave us equal opportunity when Johnson signed the law, the words you post today show the continuing refusal of whites to abide by those laws. Your white ass is full of excuses, but excuses don't count. Reality does.
> 
> Look at this forum and quit lying to your white ass about racism being in the past. Blacks today ARE delivering the message of Martin Luther King. Not the imaginary black man you racists made up. We don't tell ourselves we are victims, that white racist gaslighting. The fact is we still face white racism. Those like you continue practicing it, then lie about how it's all in the past.
> 
> So shut the fuck up white boy. The only people feeding themselves victimhood is you.


----------



## Markle

IM2 is simply a white troll.  He would argue with a fence post.  He only posts about race because he knows his outrageous arguments will get a response.


----------



## IM2

Markle said:


> IM2 is simply a white troll.  He would argue with a fence post.  He only posts about race because he knows his outrageous arguments will get a response.


I am a 60 year old black man. You keep lying about a comment I never made that you can't seem to find in order to prove your claim.


----------



## IM2

Markle said:


>


And that is exactly what you should do.


----------



## IM2

Molly,

Whites got freebies in the past and do so now.

You really need to shut up because you're the main winner of affirmative action.


----------



## braalian

Maybe we shouldn’t. But let’s be honest, can you really say your own community is doing a good job addressing its own problems?


----------



## IM2

braalian said:


> Maybe we shouldn’t. But let’s be honest, can you really say your own community is doing a good job addressing its own problems?


Let's be honest, have whites stopped being racists? Because the root cause of our problem is white racism. So perhaps whites should start to listen instead of trying to tell us what we need to do.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

IM2 said:


> Molly,
> 
> Whites got freebies in the past and do so now.
> 
> You really need to shut up because you're the main winner of affirmative action.


I asked you to list these supposed freebies all whites get.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> I am a 60 year old black man. You keep lying about a comment I never made that you can't seem to find in order to prove your claim.


Pot meet kettle, lol. You call virtually all white posters racists, when there is zero proof.


----------



## Woodznutz

IM2 said:


> Let's be honest, have whites stopped being racists? Because the root cause of our problem is white racism. So perhaps whites should start to listen instead of trying to tell us what we need to do.


Perhaps you should focus on your statement by Malcom X and not look to whites to solve your problems. If I were a black man in America I would be delighted to earn nearly 90 percent of what a white man earns. I could make a wonderful life for me and my family on it.

That said 'what you need to do' is establish "black capital" through savings and investments. Then white people will have to take you seriously.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Molly,
> 
> Whites got freebies in the past and do so now.
> 
> You really need to shut up because you're the main winner of affirmative action.


How? You can’t answer that question honestly


----------



## MizMolly

I can certainly tell people what the problem is if it is consistent. My stepson is a wonderful hardworking young man. He is friends with virtually everyone. Last Thursday he decided to walk to the store since the roads are icy and he is walking distance. On the way home a black man jumped out of nowhere with a gun, threatened to kill him. He stole his phone and everything he bought at the store. My stepson was so scared he went to his great job today and gave his two week notice and is leaving town. The crime in Little Rock and North Little Rock is getting so bad. That is the main reason we moved. Idiots call it white flight, but who the hell wants to live in a war zone?


----------



## horselightning

MizMolly said:


> I can certainly tell people what the problem is if it is consistent. My stepson is a wonderful hardworking young man. He is friends with virtually everyone. Last Thursday he decided to walk to the store since the roads are icy and he is walking distance. On the way home a black man jumped out of nowhere with a gun, threatened to kill him. He stole his phone and everything he bought at the store. My stepson was so scared he went to his great job today and gave his two week notice and is leaving town. The crime in Little Rock and North Little Rock is getting so bad. That is the main reason we moved. Idiots call it white flight, but who the hell wants to live in a war zone?


black on white viloence.


----------



## MizMolly

horselightning said:


> black on white viloence.


I get called a racist for pointing out facts.


----------



## horselightning

MizMolly said:


> I get called a racist for pointing out facts.


who? this wholw thread was started by racist not you.


----------



## MizMolly

The resi


horselightning said:


> who? this wholw thread was started by racist not you.


The resident black racist. IM2


----------



## horselightning

MizMolly said:


> The resi
> 
> The resident black racist. IM2


and you are proud of it


----------



## MizMolly

horselightning said:


> and you are proud of it


I’m proud if what?


----------



## horselightning

MizMolly said:


> I’m proud if what?


being a racist


----------



## MizMolly

horselightning said:


> being a racist


How am I a racist?


----------



## horselightning

MizMolly said:


> How am I a racist?


you just said you were. stop messing with me


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*


Maybe because you see racism where there is none.  For example on the news today they are talking about how black social media influencers make 35% less than whites.  

It's not like white devils are purposely paying blacks less.  The white influencers have a much larger audience.

Take for example Eminem's popularity.  He reached 85% of the population.  Whites who wouldn't normally listen to rap were now listening to Eminem.  That's not racism.  He won a grammy.  That's not racism.  Think about all those black rappers out there rapping for years and that cracker won a grammy.  Racism?  No.  He appealed to a much larger audience.

Now if the black social influencer has 7 million followers and the white has 7, they should make the same.  Do they in that situation?  I don't know.


----------



## MizMolly

horselightning said:


> you just said you were. stop messing with me


Bullshit. I said I was called racist. You didn’t read my post


----------



## horselightning

MizMolly said:


> Bullshit. I said I was called racist. You didn’t read my post


and i said you werent and disagreed with me. so make up your mind.


----------



## MizMolly

horselightning said:


> and i said you werent and disagreed with me. so make up your mind.


Go reread my posts. I did not disagree with you. You asked who said I was racist, I told you.


----------



## horselightning

MizMolly said:


> Go reread my posts. I did not disagree with you. You asked who said I was racist, I told you.


lets move on. your not a racist. next.


----------



## JoeMoma

The answer to the question in the title of the thread.  When some black people such as IM2 shout from the roof tops the claim that ALL THE PROBLEMS of Black people are due to WHITE RACISM,  whites are going to point out the many problems Blacks have that are obviously due to many other reasons.


----------



## LOIE

RetiredGySgt said:


> I asked you to list these supposed freebies all whites get.


OCT. 2, 2015, AT 1:41 PM FiveThirtyEight

*Most Americans Get ‘Free Stuff’ From The Government*

But “free stuff” from the government is far more extensive than the benefits disdained by those politicians, and is eagerly accepted by people of every race and income level. As Howard Gleckman, a tax expert who writes for the Tax Policy Center, a joint venture of the Brookings Institution and the Urban Institute, pointed out recently, *virtually every American gets some kind of government subsidy,* from people who have mortgages or employer-sponsored health care (big tax deductions) to those who work for or invest in big companies (big corporate tax subsidies). Recipients of Social Security and Medicare get back far more in benefits than they paid in taxes.

The Census Bureau measures the recipients of six programs that are means-tested (based on income and other economic criteria) and designed to go only to low-income people: Medicaid, food stamps, housing assistance, Supplemental Security Income, and Temporary Assistance for Needy Families (TANF) and General Assistance (which are what remain of the old welfare system). Its most recent study found that in 2012, 21 percent of the U.S. population, or 52.2 million people, participated in one or more of those six programs on average each month.

*Black Americans are overrepresented among recipients of those benefits, but they are not the majority of recipients.* In any given month during 2012, 42 percent of black Americans received a means-tested benefit, compared with 36 percent of Hispanics, 18 percent of Asians/Pacific Islanders and 13 percent of non-Hispanic whites. *Currently the U.S. population is 77 percent white* (62 percent of them non-Latino white Americans), 13 percent black, 17 percent Latino and 5 percent Asian. (Latinos are an ethnicity and may be of any race.)

*Overall, white Americans still make up the largest number of people on means-tested programs* (though they represent less than their share of the population). Among food stamp participants in fiscal year 2013, 40 percent were white, 26 percent black, 10 percent Latino and 2 percent Asian. Among TANF recipients in fiscal year 2010, the overall numbers are 32 percent white, 32 percent black and 30 percent Hispanic.

The racial breakdown of Medicaid recipients in 2011, according to the Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services, was 40 percent white, 22 percent black non-Hispanic, 25 percent Hispanic and 3 percent Asian. And enrollees in the Affordable Care Act health insurance exchanges are 63 percent white, 17 percent black, 11 percent Latino and 8 percent Asian.

*Beyond the question of race, the Pew Research Center did a survey about beneficiaries of federal entitlement programs (both means-tested and not) in 2012 and found that 55 percent of Americans said they had benefited, including 57 percent of self-described conservatives and 53 percent each of liberals and moderates *.*Among the biggest recipients of government generosity are corporations*, which receive a multitude of federal and state tax breaks and incentives. These subsidies, sometimes called “corporate welfare,” primarily benefit the shareholders and executives of the nation’s largest companies. As of last year, *96 percent of Fortune 500 CEOs were white**, and white investors typically have three times as much money in the stock market as nonwhites.* Investors are not direct recipients of corporate welfare, but the value of their holdings is shaped by any federal, state and local funds going to the publicly held corporations.


----------



## harryo

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*


simple: blacks commit crime at higher per capita rates and graduate at lower rates.  Then you blame your failures on whitey. If you would stop blaming whitey, we wouldn't say anything


----------



## IM2

harryo said:


> simple: blacks commit crime at higher per capita rates and graduate at lower rates.  Then you blame your failures on whitey. If you would stop blaming whitey, we wouldn't say anything


Incorrect. Whites commit more crime.

_"It would neither be true or honest to say that the Negros problem is what it is because he is innately inferior or because he is basically lazy and listless or because he has not lifted himself by his own bootstraps. To find the origins of the Negro problem we must turn to the white man's problem__."_

_-_*Rev. Martin Luther King Jr*


----------



## harryo

IM2 said:


> Incorrect. Whites commit more crime.
> 
> _"It would neither be true or honest to say that the Negros problem is what it is because he is innately inferior or because he is basically lazy and listless or because he has not lifted himself by his own bootstraps. To find the origins of the Negro problem we must turn to the white man's problem__."_
> 
> _-_*Rev. Martin Luther King Jr*


incorrect. Blacks commit more crime per capita


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

IM2 said:


> As the evidence shows, whites are being blamed for things whites have
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*
> 
> 
> 
> Start your “ Revolution “ You will be back in chains so fast , We will never forget the way you animals acted in 2020, Crime is up( Guess who is primarily responsible!
Click to expand...


----------



## RetiredGySgt

harryo said:


> incorrect. Blacks commit more crime per capita


He is to STUPID to understand the term.


----------



## horselightning

RetiredGySgt said:


> He is to STUPID to understand the term.



you mad cause he is right


----------



## horselightning

LOIE said:


> OCT. 2, 2015, AT 1:41 PM FiveThirtyEight
> 
> *Most Americans Get ‘Free Stuff’ From The Government*
> 
> But “free stuff” from the government is far more extensive than the benefits disdained by those politicians, and is eagerly accepted by people of every race and income level. As Howard Gleckman, a tax expert who writes for the Tax Policy Center, a joint venture of the Brookings Institution and the Urban Institute, pointed out recently, *virtually every American gets some kind of government subsidy,* from people who have mortgages or employer-sponsored health care (big tax deductions) to those who work for or invest in big companies (big corporate tax subsidies). Recipients of Social Security and Medicare get back far more in benefits than they paid in taxes.
> 
> The Census Bureau measures the recipients of six programs that are means-tested (based on income and other economic criteria) and designed to go only to low-income people: Medicaid, food stamps, housing assistance, Supplemental Security Income, and Temporary Assistance for Needy Families (TANF) and General Assistance (which are what remain of the old welfare system). Its most recent study found that in 2012, 21 percent of the U.S. population, or 52.2 million people, participated in one or more of those six programs on average each month.
> 
> *Black Americans are overrepresented among recipients of those benefits, but they are not the majority of recipients.* In any given month during 2012, 42 percent of black Americans received a means-tested benefit, compared with 36 percent of Hispanics, 18 percent of Asians/Pacific Islanders and 13 percent of non-Hispanic whites. *Currently the U.S. population is 77 percent white* (62 percent of them non-Latino white Americans), 13 percent black, 17 percent Latino and 5 percent Asian. (Latinos are an ethnicity and may be of any race.)
> 
> *Overall, white Americans still make up the largest number of people on means-tested programs* (though they represent less than their share of the population). Among food stamp participants in fiscal year 2013, 40 percent were white, 26 percent black, 10 percent Latino and 2 percent Asian. Among TANF recipients in fiscal year 2010, the overall numbers are 32 percent white, 32 percent black and 30 percent Hispanic.
> 
> The racial breakdown of Medicaid recipients in 2011, according to the Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services, was 40 percent white, 22 percent black non-Hispanic, 25 percent Hispanic and 3 percent Asian. And enrollees in the Affordable Care Act health insurance exchanges are 63 percent white, 17 percent black, 11 percent Latino and 8 percent Asian.
> 
> *Beyond the question of race, the Pew Research Center did a survey about beneficiaries of federal entitlement programs (both means-tested and not) in 2012 and found that 55 percent of Americans said they had benefited, including 57 percent of self-described conservatives and 53 percent each of liberals and moderates *.*Among the biggest recipients of government generosity are corporations*, which receive a multitude of federal and state tax breaks and incentives. These subsidies, sometimes called “corporate welfare,” primarily benefit the shareholders and executives of the nation’s largest companies. As of last year, *96 percent of Fortune 500 CEOs were white**, and white investors typically have three times as much money in the stock market as nonwhites.* Investors are not direct recipients of corporate welfare, but the value of their holdings is shaped by any federal, state and local funds going to the publicly held corporations.


nothing from government is free.


----------



## horselightning

JoeMoma said:


> The answer to the question in the title of the thread.  When some black people such as IM2 shout from the roof tops the claim that ALL THE PROBLEMS of Black people are due to WHITE RACISM,  whites are going to point out the many problems Blacks have that are obviously due to many other reasons.


least we speek the truth on blacks,   blacks just make up shit on whites,


----------



## horselightning

otto105 said:


> Any reparations should be equal to the generational wealth stolen by whites over the years.


whites are not wealthym ther more poor whites then blacks.


----------



## horselightning

MisterBeale said:


> There are no whites, there are no blacks, there are only Americans trying to figure out how to reduce income disparity.
> 
> Anything else?  Are race hustlers and ruling class elites trying to divide and distract folks from the true causes, the financialization of everything, regulations on everything, and the FED's poor tax in the form of devaluation of the currency.


you got it


----------



## BackAgain

Why Do Whites Think They Can Tell Us What The Problems in Black America Are?​That whole “free speech” thing has lil’ im.2 very confused.


----------



## Death Angel

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*


Pot, meet Kettle

Africans have no problem lecturing white America. Blacks have never stopped whining about whitey


----------



## otto105

horselightning said:


> whites are not wealthym ther more poor whites then blacks.


Do you understand generational wealth?


----------



## otto105

Death Angel said:


> Pot, meet Kettle
> 
> Africans have no problem lecturing white America. Blacks have never stopped whining about whitey


When did they get to start?


----------



## horselightning

otto105 said:


> Do you understand generational wealth?


doesnt apply to generations f poor whites


----------



## otto105

horselightning said:


> doesnt apply to generations f poor whites


Just poor white people?

Not the entirety of white people...


----------



## AZrailwhale

otto105 said:


> Do you understand generational wealth?


Most whites don’t have generational wealth.  Most of our ancestors didn’t arrive here with anything more than the slaves did, and were valued far less than slaves.  If a “ dirty immigrant “ starved or died from an industrial accident or disease, his employers weren’t out anything, there were more immigrants waiting to take the job.  When a slave died the owner was out a valuable property.  As late as the construction of the Golden Gate Bridge and Hoover Dam in the thirties, fatal accidents were accepted as part of the job and there were lines of people waiting to fill the dead man)s shoes.


----------



## otto105

AZrailwhale said:


> Most whites don’t have generational wealth.  Most of our ancestors didn’t arrive here with anything more than the slaves did, and were valued far less than slaves.  If a “ dirty immigrant “ starved or died from an industrial accident or disease, his employers weren’t out anything, there were more immigrants waiting to take the job.  When a slave died the owner was out a valuable property.  As late as the construction of the Golden Gate Bridge and Hoover Dam in the thirties, fatal accidents were accepted as part of the job and there were lines of people waiting to fill the dead man)s shoes.


So, they weren't slaves?

They actually had a job?

Can you post where the Tulsa Race Massacre included them?


----------



## DGS49

The benchmark is the economic and social status of immigrants.

They come to this country, usually poor, and often not speaking English very well, if at all.  The pattern is that they work like hell - often either as entrepreneurs or holding more than one job.  They make sure their children get a good education and by the time the children come of age, they are right in the mainstream.  Often better than that.

There is usually no "generational wealth" at all.  They often experience prejudices because of their accents or ethnicity, but work through it.  This picture is the same for "black" immigrants from the Islands and from Africa.

As an African American, one gets all sorts of formal and informal benefits that in most cases more than offset the occasional racist episode or setback.  How do "you" measure up to the typical immigrant?  If you don't, you can't blame it on the lack of generational wealth.  Won't fly anymore.


----------



## horselightning

horselightning said:


> doesnt apply to generations f poor whites


of


----------



## MizMolly

BackAgain said:


> Why Do Whites Think They Can Tell Us What The Problems in Black America Are?​That whole “free speech” thing has lil’ im.2 very confused.


He sure knows everything there is to know about all these racist whites.


----------



## Turtlesoup

otto105 said:


> Do you understand generational wealth?



You obvisiously don't understand it.   Most get little to nothing when the previous generation goes---and yet you ignore blacks getting generational wealth and poor whites not getting anyting.


----------



## AZrailwhale

otto105 said:


> So, they weren't slaves?
> 
> They actually had a job?
> 
> Can you post where the Tulsa Race Massacre included them?


There were lots of massacres of immigrants over the years.  Dirty Chinese, Dirty Japanese, Dirty Italians, Dirty Irish, Dirty Eastern Europeans, Dirty Jews.  No one cared, immigrants were expendable and unloved.


----------



## BackAgain

MizMolly said:


> He sure knows everything there is to know about all these racist whites.


Or so he’ll claim. Endlessly. With or without evidence or logic.


----------



## Batcat

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*


You asked,…
Why Do Whites Think They Can Tell Us What The Problems in Black America Are?​
I suspect this will be a large waste of my time but I will try to answer your question.

Perhaps white people are trying to help blacks out by giving them advice as it seems black people are unable to fix their own problems. 

My advice has always been to stop playing the victim card. Believe in yourself and your abilities, get a good education and then set out to succeed, When at first you fail don’t claim it’s all the white man’s fault. Pick yourself up and try, try again. That is what the white man does as he has no victim card to play, 

One problem with my advice is it is hard to get a good education in the big cities run by Democrats. Many high school grads in cities like Baltimore can barely read, write or do simple math. 









						Baltimore IS a mess: Schools where NO kids can read, do math — and employees are ripping off taxpayers
					

Is this acceptable to Rep. Elijah Cummings? Or is it only unacceptable because President Trump is saying it?



					www.newswars.com
				




You might consider putting your kids in a good private school like many white teachers do but I understand that might not be financially possible.

You might also consider raising absolute hell about the educational systems in your city if they suck as bad as Baltimore. YOU CAN’T SUCCEED IN THIS NATION WITHOUT AT LEAST A GOOD BASIC EDUCATION. I don’t mean you need a college education but just a good high school education like I had when I graduated in the mid 1960s in Ohio. 

How about large peaceful demonstrations demanding better education for all our youth. 

I have also advised blacks to develop their own political party. Just make damn sure it’s not run by people like Rev Al Sharpton. You don’t seem to understand the power such a party would have. 

You also need to get rid of the “I am a slave” mentality and say “I am now a free man and I have unlimited opportunity.“

Black immigrants from Africa succeed. So can you. Believe in yourself. 









						Why do black African immigrants do better than American-born blacks?
					

Millions of sub-Saharan blacks seek to immigrate to America. They apparently haven’t gotten the memo that this is a wretched land of systemic anti-black racism. When they get here, they’re stranger…




					theaspenbeat.com
				




Finally get the hell off the Democratic Plantation. Democrats are the most racist people in this nation today. For example Joe Biden:









						Here's a Rundown of the 10 Worst Moments from Biden's Long History of Racially Charged Comments
					

Biden has a long history of making racially charged remarks, but we’ve found possibly the ten worst of them.




					www.westernjournal.com
				




I understand you don’t trust Republicans so take my suggestion and form your own party. Find some honest blacks who refuse to engage in corruption to run it and you will have a better party than either the Democratic Party or the Republican Party. The leadership of both those Parties is corrupt.


----------



## BackAgain

otto105 said:


> Do you understand generational wealth?


Yes. Do you?  What claim do you imagine you or the government has on wealth accumulated over the years — by anybody — once tax has been paid on it ?


----------



## IM2

RetiredGySgt said:


> He is to STUPID to understand the term.


I understand the term perfectly. Whites commit more crime.


----------



## IM2

AZrailwhale said:


> There were lots of massacres of immigrants over the years.  Dirty Chinese, Dirty Japanese, Dirty Italians, Dirty Irish, Dirty Eastern Europeans, Dirty Jews.  No one cared, immigrants were expendable and unloved.


Bullshit.


----------



## otto105

IM2 said:


> Bullshit.


The Tulsa Race Massacre..


----------



## IM2

Batcat said:


> You asked,…
> Why Do Whites Think They Can Tell Us What The Problems in Black America Are?​
> I suspect this will be a large waste of my time but I will try to answer your question.
> 
> Perhaps white people are trying to help blacks out by giving them advice as it seems black people are unable to fix their own problems.
> 
> My advice has always been to stop playing the victim card. Believe in yourself and your abilities, get a good education and then set out to succeed, When at first you fail don’t claim it’s all the white man’s fault. Pick yourself up and try, try again. That is what the white man does as he has no victim card to play,
> 
> One problem with my advice is it is hard to get a good education in the big cities run by Democrats. Many high school grads in cities like Baltimore can barely read, write or do simple math.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baltimore IS a mess: Schools where NO kids can read, do math — and employees are ripping off taxpayers
> 
> 
> Is this acceptable to Rep. Elijah Cummings? Or is it only unacceptable because President Trump is saying it?
> 
> 
> 
> www.newswars.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might consider putting your kids in a good private school like many white teachers do but I understand that might not be financially possible.
> 
> You might also consider raising absolute hell about the educational systems in your city if they suck as bad as Baltimore. YOU CAN’T SUCCEED IN THIS NATION WITHOUT AT LEAST A GOOD BASIC EDUCATION. I don’t mean you need a college education but just a good high school education like I had when I graduated in the mid 1960s in Ohio.
> 
> How about large peaceful demonstrations demanding better education for all our youth.
> 
> I have also advised blacks to develop their own political party. Just make damn sure it’s not run by people like Rev Al Sharpton. You don’t seem to understand the power such a party would have.
> 
> You also need to get rid of the “I am a slave” mentality and say “I am now a free man and I have unlimited opportunity.“
> 
> Black immigrants from Africa succeed. So can you. Believe in yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do black African immigrants do better than American-born blacks?
> 
> 
> Millions of sub-Saharan blacks seek to immigrate to America. They apparently haven’t gotten the memo that this is a wretched land of systemic anti-black racism. When they get here, they’re stranger…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theaspenbeat.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally get the hell off the Democratic Plantation. Democrats are the most racist people in this nation today. For example Joe Biden:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a Rundown of the 10 Worst Moments from Biden's Long History of Racially Charged Comments
> 
> 
> Biden has a long history of making racially charged remarks, but we’ve found possibly the ten worst of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you don’t trust Republicans so take my suggestion and form your own party. Find some honest blacks who refuse to engage in corruption to run it and you will have a better party than either the Democratic Party or the Republican Party. The leadership of both those Parties is corrupt.
> 
> View attachment 604327





The root cause of our problem is white racism.This is documented. Delusional whites such as yourself don't seem to understand that. So then you start telling us about the problem racism has created for us as if racism doesn't exist. After that you try giving us suggestions as to solve the problem without addressing the root cause of the problem. Look at the garbage you posted, and in the end what's your solution?

The only victims are whites in here whining about how unfair things are for whites. So stop being white trying to tell me that legitimate grievances is whining. Putting our kids in private schools ain't the answer. Take money out of our bloatrd military and put it in education, then change funding formulas. There is no slave mentality among blacks. Whites like you simply need to face the truth.


----------



## IM2

otto105 said:


> The Tulsa Race Massacre..


The Tulsa Race Massacre was real. And all the race riots were done by the immigrants you talk about


----------



## Batcat

IM2 said:


> The root cause of our problem is white racism.This is documented. Delusional whites such as yourself don't seem to understand that. So then you start telling us about the problem racism has created for us as if racism doesn't exist. After that you try giving us suggestions as to solve the problem without addressing the root cause of the problem. Look at the garbage you posted, and in the end what's your solution?
> 
> The only victims are whites in here whining about how unfair things are for whites. So stop being white trying to tell me that legitimate grievances is whining. Putting our kids in private schools ain't the answer. Take money out of our bloatrd military and put it in education, then change funding formulas. There is no slave mentality among blacks. Whites like you simply need to face the truth.


The root cause of your problems is you love of playing the victim card. Crying that everything is always the white man’s fault will do nothing to change things. 

I have never said things are unfair for whites. I have said that if we fail we have no victim card to play and that itself liberates us. If we fail often we analyze what was wrong with our approach and try to correct that problem and then we try again. If we refuse to do that we simply fail and live with our failure. If we whine about our failure people look down on us just as you did in your reply. 

Start defunding the military in this world and we will end up under the thumb of the Chinese or the Russians. Is our military bloated? Yes. But perhaps it is better to have a bloated military and our nation than lose all freedom and be forced to work for a dictator.


----------



## Turtlesoup

otto105 said:


> The Tulsa Race Massacre..


The TULSA RACE MASSACRE was what Otto?

It was simply a black gangster/pimp who owned a gambling hotel/speakeasy and some high crime property trying to get one of his black criminal lackey's off a rape charge.   He organized his criminal enterprise to attack a police station to free the rapist---the whites and NON criminal blacks fought back and burned down the high crime area that the gangster controlled forcing the gangster and his criminals out of the area and back to the northern carpet bagger homes.

It was a successful operation to remove the criminal crime element----I think  Chicago, Portland, and other areas should try it.


----------



## IM2

Batcat said:


> The root cause of your problems is you love of playing the victim card. Crying that everything is always the white man’s fault will do nothing to change things.
> 
> I have never said things are unfair for whites. I have said that if we fail we have no victim card to play and that itself liberates us. If we fail often we analyze what was wrong with our approach and try to correct that problem and then we try again. If we refuse to do that we simply fail and live with our failure. If we whine about our failure people look down on us just as you did in your reply.
> 
> Start defunding the military in this world and we will end up under the thumb of the Chinese or the Russians. Is our military bloated? Yes. But perhaps it is better to have a bloated military and our nation than lose all freedom and be forced to work for a dictator.


White boy, I know what the cause of the problems blacks face because I've faced them. I have a college education, never been close to going to prison, fathered no children out of wedlock, worked from the age of 9, and I can keep going. Yet I have to listen to the ignorant drivel from whites like you who assume things out of ignorance.

The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. Turn black, live 60 years then come back and tell me it isn't.


----------



## Batcat

IM2 said:


> White boy, I know what the cause of the problems blacks face because I've faced them. I have a college education, never been close to going to prison, fathered no children out of wedlock, worked from the age of 9, and I can keep going. Yet I have to listen to the ignorant drivel from whites like you who assume things out of ignorance.
> 
> The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. Turn black, live 60 years then come back and tell me it isn't.


Are you successful?


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> White boy, I know what the cause of the problems blacks face because I've faced them. I have a college education, never been close to going to prison, fathered no children out of wedlock, worked from the age of 9, and I can keep going. Yet I have to listen to the ignorant drivel from whites like you who assume things out of ignorance.
> 
> The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. Turn black, live 60 years then come back and tell me it isn't.


What you face isn’t racism. It’s your asshole attitude.


----------



## Concerned American

WTF is black America?  There is only one America.  The problem in America is all of these supposed divisions in America.  If you want to see America rise to its former greatness, quit dividing it.  You are either an AMERICAN or you're not.  There is no black, white, yellow, brown, red, green or former ancestry America.  People who divide America into groups are NOT Americans.


----------



## horselightning

Concerned American said:


> WTF is black America?  There is only one America.  The problem in America is all of these supposed divisions in America.  If you want to see America rise to its former greatness, quit dividing it.  You are either an AMERICAN or you're not.  There is no black, white, yellow, brown, red, green or former ancestry America.  People who divide America into groups are NOT Americans.


you tell them


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*


When a guy like Jawan Howard who grew up in chicago acts the way he does, it gives us the opportunity to have a discussion. To look into his past and ask why he acted the way he did.
His mom Helena, who was 17 years old, did not want to be burdened raising her child, so Jannie Mae adopted him. His biological father, Leroy Watson Jr., wanted to name him Leroy Watson, III, but his grandmother rejected the suggestion, insisting on Juwan Antonio Howard. Although his mother visited on occasion as he was growing up, his grandmother raised him, along with two cousins. Howard has no siblings and is not close to his biological parents; his grandmother was the primary influence in his life. He moved with her to several low-income Chicago South Side projects


----------



## sealybobo

Concerned American said:


> WTF is black America?  There is only one America.  The problem in America is all of these supposed divisions in America.  If you want to see America rise to its former greatness, quit dividing it.  You are either an AMERICAN or you're not.  There is no black, white, yellow, brown, red, green or former ancestry America.  People who divide America into groups are NOT Americans.


Your experiences with America are different than a poor kid growing up in Detroit. Maybe your policies work in Kansas but not in the D


----------



## Woodznutz

MizMolly said:


> I get called a racist for pointing out facts.


I was banned from a forum for the same thing. I didn't break any forum rules per se, but they didn't like my 'style'.


----------



## Woodznutz

IM2 said:


> Take money out of our bloated military and put it in education, then change funding formulas.


Military service has been a leg up for thousands of black men that had few other choices. 

Or use the money that now goes to law enforcement in your communities for improved education.

Blacks claim to want more law enforcement in their neighborhoods, then raise holy hell when the police show up to arrest a perp. Make up yer mind.


----------



## Woodznutz

IM2 said:


> White boy, I know what the cause of the problems blacks face because I've faced them. I have a college education, never been close to going to prison, fathered no children out of wedlock, worked from the age of 9, and I can keep going. Yet I have to listen to the ignorant drivel from whites like you who assume things out of ignorance.
> 
> The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. Turn black, live 60 years then come back and tell me it isn't.


Batcat beat me to the question but since you haven't responded I'll repeat the question. Are you successful?

And hey, we all have to listen to "ignorant drivel" from others.


----------



## IM2

Woodznutz said:


> Batcat beat me to the question but since you haven't responded I'll repeat the question. Are you successful?
> 
> And hey, we all have to listen to "ignorant drivel" from others.


Are you? This white racist bullshit about people opposing racism because they aren't successful is stupid shit. Oprah is a billionaire, and she opposes racism. So just drop the white boy stupid and work to end white racism.


----------



## Woodznutz

IM2 said:


> Are you? This white racist bullshit about people opposing racism because they aren't successful is stupid shit. Oprah is a billionaire, and she opposes racism. So just drop the white boy stupid and work to end white racism.


You missed the point, that being that black people don't have to be failures because of white racism.


----------



## IM2

Woodznutz said:


> You missed the point, that being that black people don't have to be failures because of white racism.


I haven't missed jack shit. The point being is that we should not have to face white racism in the first place and until you turn black and face that racism don't put your fingers on a keyboard in any sequence trying to tell me what we don't have to be. Stop assuming somebody's a failure because we don't tolerate your fucking racism.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> I haven't missed jack shit. The point being is that we should not have to face white racism in the first place and until you turn black and face that racism don't put your fingers on a keyboard in any sequence trying to tell me what we don't have to be. Stop assuming somebody's a failure because we don't tolerate your fucking racism.


You project black racism with virtually every reply on this forum.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> I haven't missed jack shit. The point being is that we should not have to face white racism in the first place and until you turn black and face that racism don't put your fingers on a keyboard in any sequence trying to tell me what we don't have to be. Stop assuming somebody's a failure because we don't tolerate your fucking racism.


You are a racist, whiny little bitch.


----------



## woodwork201

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others.



I have no history of enslavement, genocide, or apartheid.


----------



## woodwork201

IM2 said:


> As the evidence shows, whites are being blamed for things whites have done.


Are you a murdering, drug selling, liquor store robbing, rapist?  Of course you are.  Black people have done those things and you're black.  I'm only blaming you for those things blacks have done.


----------



## 22lcidw

sealybobo said:


> When a guy like Jawan Howard who grew up in chicago acts the way he does, it gives us the opportunity to have a discussion. To look into his past and ask why he acted the way he did.
> His mom Helena, who was 17 years old, did not want to be burdened raising her child, so Jannie Mae adopted him. His biological father, Leroy Watson Jr., wanted to name him Leroy Watson, III, but his grandmother rejected the suggestion, insisting on Juwan Antonio Howard. Although his mother visited on occasion as he was growing up, his grandmother raised him, along with two cousins. Howard has no siblings and is not close to his biological parents; his grandmother was the primary influence in his life. He moved with her to several low-income Chicago South Side projects


And this is one of the stories that puts 0ver 70% of African Americans in single parent households. This problem of what we call racism or other issues will never be improved until that is improved. Even with two parents there are no guarantees and children are affected by others who are neighbors or who live in the area.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## MizMolly

woodwork201 said:


> I have no history of enslavement, genocide, or apartheid.


He says he doesn’t group all whites. This shows his lies.


----------



## IM2

woodwork201 said:


> I have no history of enslavement, genocide, or apartheid.


Yes you do.


----------



## IM2

22lcidw said:


> And this is one of the stories that puts 0ver 70% of African Americans in single parent households. This problem of what we call racism or other issues will never be improved until that is improved. Even with two parents there are no guarantees and children are affected by others who are neighbors or who live in the area.


That's incorrect. It the excuse racists use to deny the real problem.


----------



## IM2

ALl RISE!

This mornings lesson:

*White people, Shut the Fuck up about Black Single Parent Families.*

Now we will look at the poverty rates of two parent families by race during the time frame, 1959-2020. 

In 1959 the poverty rate for all American families was 20.8 percent. For white families it was 16.5 percent, for black families, 54.9 percent. During the time so many have declared that the black family had mom and dad at home, black families lived at triple the poverty of whites, 3.33 time that of white families to be exact. In 1966, the American poverty rate was 13.1 percent. For white families the poverty rate was 9.7 percent, for black families, 40.9 percent. In 1966 black family poverty was 4.2 times that of white families. In 1974 the poverty rate for all American families was 9.9 percent. Poverty for Black families was 29.3 percent. For Whites 7.3 percent. Black family poverty was 4 times that of whites 10 years after the Civil Rights Act was passed. In 1984, the poverty rate for all American families was 13.1 percent. For Black families it was 33.3 percent, Whites 10.1 percent. Black family poverty was 3.29 times that of whites 20 years after the civil rights act was passed. Again, this is poverty that is measured in 2 parent families according to the United States Census.

 In 2004 the poverty rate for all American families was 11 percent. For white families it was 9 percent, black families, 23.8 percent. We are now at 40 years since the Civil Rights Act. These numbers are well with our lifetimes. In 2004 black family poverty was 2.64 times that of a white family. In 2014, the American poverty rate was 12.7 percent.  For white families the poverty rate was 10.7 percent, for black families, 24.6 percent.  50 years had passed since the Civil Rights Act was passed and black families still lived with at least double the rate of poverty. In 2014 that number was 2.3 times that of white families. In 2020 the poverty rate for all American families was 9.5 percent.  Poverty for black families was 17.4 percent, white families 8.2 percent.  Despite increases in educational attainment and breakthroughs at every level of American society, in 2020 black family poverty was 2 times that of white families. We are now at 58 years since civil rights were mandated by law. This is not happening because black children are living in homes without a father. This situation is not about the failure of “black culture” or of so-called liberal handout policies.

U.S. Census Bureau, Current Population Survey, 1960 to 2021 Annual Social and Economic Supplements (CPS ASEC). _Table 2. Poverty Status of People by Family Relationship, Race, and Hispanic Origin: 1959 to 2020_, http://www.census.gov/hhes/www/poverty/data/historical/people.html


----------



## Unkotare

woodwork201 said:


> I have no history of enslavement, genocide, or apartheid.


And im2 has no history of being enslaved.


----------



## Woodznutz

MizMolly said:


> You project black racism with virtually every reply on this forum.


He projects what we all fear...an angry black man.


----------



## Woodznutz

IM2 said:


> ALl RISE!
> 
> This mornings lesson:
> 
> *White people, Shut the Fuck up about Black Single Parent Families.*
> 
> Now we will look at the poverty rates of two parent families by race during the time frame, 1959-2020.
> 
> In 1959 the poverty rate for all American families was 20.8 percent. For white families it was 16.5 percent, for black families, 54.9 percent. During the time so many have declared that the black family had mom and dad at home, black families lived at triple the poverty of whites, 3.33 time that of white families to be exact. In 1966, the American poverty rate was 13.1 percent. For white families the poverty rate was 9.7 percent, for black families, 40.9 percent. In 1966 black family poverty was 4.2 times that of white families. In 1974 the poverty rate for all American families was 9.9 percent. Poverty for Black families was 29.3 percent. For Whites 7.3 percent. Black family poverty was 4 times that of whites 10 years after the Civil Rights Act was passed. In 1984, the poverty rate for all American families was 13.1 percent. For Black families it was 33.3 percent, Whites 10.1 percent. Black family poverty was 3.29 times that of whites 20 years after the civil rights act was passed. Again, this is poverty that is measured in 2 parent families according to the United States Census.
> 
> In 2004 the poverty rate for all American families was 11 percent. For white families it was 9 percent, black families, 23.8 percent. We are now at 40 years since the Civil Rights Act. These numbers are well with our lifetimes. In 2004 black family poverty was 2.64 times that of a white family. In 2014, the American poverty rate was 12.7 percent.  For white families the poverty rate was 10.7 percent, for black families, 24.6 percent.  50 years had passed since the Civil Rights Act was passed and black families still lived with at least double the rate of poverty. In 2014 that number was 2.3 times that of white families. In 2020 the poverty rate for all American families was 9.5 percent.  Poverty for black families was 17.4 percent, white families 8.2 percent.  Despite increases in educational attainment and breakthroughs at every level of American society, in 2020 black family poverty was 2 times that of white families. We are now at 58 years since civil rights were mandated by law. This is not happening because black children are living in homes without a father. This situation is not about the failure of “black culture” or of so-called liberal handout policies.
> 
> U.S. Census Bureau, Current Population Survey, 1960 to 2021 Annual Social and Economic Supplements (CPS ASEC). _Table 2. Poverty Status of People by Family Relationship, Race, and Hispanic Origin: 1959 to 2020_, http://www.census.gov/hhes/www/poverty/data/historical/people.html


Thanks for that. You have shown that blacks have made great progress thanks to the Civil Rights Act, closing the gap with whites. However, a better measure would be income growth over the same period, as well as other positive metrics.  

Would you say that the Public Accommodations Act was a racist plan to destroy the fledgling black economy whose framework is described in "The Green Book"? The subsequent rush to buy and access anything "white" still results the biggest intra-racial transfer of wealth in the nation, possibly the world. 

Ninety percent of black earnings come from white, or other than black, owned businesses. And ninety percent of those earning are quickly spent in white, or other than black, owned businesses. That is the biggest single reason for black economic failure, the failure to retain capital within the black community.


----------



## woodwork201

IM2 said:


> ALl RISE!
> 
> This mornings lesson:
> 
> *White people, Shut the Fuck up about Black Single Parent Families.*
> 
> Now we will look at the poverty rates of two parent families by race during the time frame, 1959-2020.
> 
> In 1959 the poverty rate for all American families was 20.8 percent. For white families it was 16.5 percent, for black families, 54.9 percent. During the time so many have declared that the black family had mom and dad at home, black families lived at triple the poverty of whites, 3.33 time that of white families to be exact. In 1966, the American poverty rate was 13.1 percent. For white families the poverty rate was 9.7 percent, for black families, 40.9 percent. In 1966 black family poverty was 4.2 times that of white families. In 1974 the poverty rate for all American families was 9.9 percent. Poverty for Black families was 29.3 percent. For Whites 7.3 percent. Black family poverty was 4 times that of whites 10 years after the Civil Rights Act was passed. In 1984, the poverty rate for all American families was 13.1 percent. For Black families it was 33.3 percent, Whites 10.1 percent. Black family poverty was 3.29 times that of whites 20 years after the civil rights act was passed. Again, this is poverty that is measured in 2 parent families according to the United States Census.
> 
> In 2004 the poverty rate for all American families was 11 percent. For white families it was 9 percent, black families, 23.8 percent. We are now at 40 years since the Civil Rights Act. These numbers are well with our lifetimes. In 2004 black family poverty was 2.64 times that of a white family. In 2014, the American poverty rate was 12.7 percent.  For white families the poverty rate was 10.7 percent, for black families, 24.6 percent.  50 years had passed since the Civil Rights Act was passed and black families still lived with at least double the rate of poverty. In 2014 that number was 2.3 times that of white families. In 2020 the poverty rate for all American families was 9.5 percent.  Poverty for black families was 17.4 percent, white families 8.2 percent.  Despite increases in educational attainment and breakthroughs at every level of American society, in 2020 black family poverty was 2 times that of white families. We are now at 58 years since civil rights were mandated by law. This is not happening because black children are living in homes without a father. This situation is not about the failure of “black culture” or of so-called liberal handout policies.
> 
> U.S. Census Bureau, Current Population Survey, 1960 to 2021 Annual Social and Economic Supplements (CPS ASEC). _Table 2. Poverty Status of People by Family Relationship, Race, and Hispanic Origin: 1959 to 2020_, http://www.census.gov/hhes/www/poverty/data/historical/people.html



Your racism speaks louder than your big fonts.  You need to redirect your anger at LBJ and the Democrats since the War on Poverty and the Great Society have turned out to be the war on the poor and the great society for White Democrats.  Virtually everything you describe stems from LBJ's war on black Americans.


----------



## Woodznutz

woodwork201 said:


> Your racism speaks louder than your big fonts.  You need to redirect your anger at LBJ and the Democrats since the War on Poverty and the Great Society have turned out to be the war on the poor and the great society for White Democrats.  Virtually everything you describe stems from LBJ's war on black Americans.


Actually blacks today have pretty good income. Now they can build wealth.


----------



## IM2

woodwork201 said:


> Your racism speaks louder than your big fonts.  You need to redirect your anger at LBJ and the Democrats since the War on Poverty and the Great Society have turned out to be the war on the poor and the great society for White Democrats.  Virtually everything you describe stems from LBJ's war on black Americans.


There is nothing racist in what I  say. I don't need to do anything but what I  am doing. The LBJ programs were not the problem, continuing white racism is.


----------



## horselightning

Woodznutz said:


> Actually blacks today have pretty good income. Now they can build wealth.


blacks today havre higher  dro put  level then ayn race. so  can they build wealth with no education?


----------



## IM2

horselightning said:


> blacks today havre higher  dro put  level then ayn race. so  can they build wealth with no education?


More ignorant whiteness.


----------



## IM2

Deplorable Yankee said:


> View attachment 608521


Considering that whites have led the country in theft and larceny for the past 28 years I have read the UCR, your comment prove your ignorance.


----------



## Woodznutz

horselightning said:


> Blacks today have a higher dropout level than any race. So, can they build wealth with no education?


FIFY. 

This indicates that indeed many in the black community can begin to build generational wealth.









						Black household income is rising across the United States
					

The distribution of income in America is the most uneven it’s been since 1967. Yet the median income for Black households reached its highest peak ever in 2018.




					www.brookings.edu


----------



## IM2

Woodznutz said:


> FIFY.
> 
> This indicates that indeed many in the black community can begin to build generational wealth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black household income is rising across the United States
> 
> 
> The distribution of income in America is the most uneven it’s been since 1967. Yet the median income for Black households reached its highest peak ever in 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.brookings.edu


Lol! I think I know what possibilities exist for blacks. Blacks should not be beginning to build generational wealth in 2022. We should have the same long time old money that whites have. Now stop trying to educate me about being black.


----------



## horselightning

Woodznutz said:


> FIFY.
> 
> This indicates that indeed many in the black community can begin to build generational wealth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black household income is rising across the United States
> 
> 
> The distribution of income in America is the most uneven it’s been since 1967. Yet the median income for Black households reached its highest peak ever in 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.brookings.edu


can beleive ever  black blog that lies.  the have  highwst drop out rate next to hispanics and the lowest graduation rate. look it up.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Lol! I think I know what possibilities exist for blacks. Blacks should not be beginning to build generational wealth in 2022. We should have the same long time old money that whites have. Now stop trying to educate me about being black.


Few whites have long time old money


----------



## gtopa1

otto105 said:


> Seems like we had alot to due with it, Jim......jim crow.


Well yes; DemoKKKrats did indeed!!!

Greg


----------



## otto105

gtopa1 said:


> Well yes; DemoKKKrats did indeed!!!
> 
> Greg


Well, they have been in your party since 1960


----------



## horselightning

otto105 said:


> Well, they have been in your party since 1960


not much of kkk left  at all. 
the  police and fbi infliterate thmw al l the time and errwest them,. thats why you r
arely her about them. its blm they need do the same too.


----------



## otto105

horselightning said:


> not much of kkk left  at all.
> the  police and fbi infliterate thmw al l the time and errwest them,. thats why you r
> arely her about them. its blm they need do the same too.


Yeah, they changed their names to ayran something and strict constitutionalists.


----------



## gtopa1

otto105 said:


> Well, they have been in your party since 1960


Nope. That's a myth put out by the DNKKKC!!!

You know what lying sKKKum they've always been.

Greg


----------



## horselightning

otto105 said:


> Yeah, they changed their names to ayran something and strict constitutionalists.


huh next they got to go   to infiterate blm


----------



## Roadrunner76

IM2 said:


> I mean really? What in the hell makes a group of people with a history of enslavement , genocide and apartheid in order to achieve what they have belive they have been so sucessful that they can lecture others. Without enslavement, genocide and aparthied, whites in America would have very little, if anything.
> 
> People in this forum have the opinion that blacks should do things like whites and if we do so, we can make it in America. So then what we need to do is orchestate a bloody coup, confiscate all property owned by whites, jail all whites who oppose the coup, write a new constitution that declare citizenship and it's protection only for non whites, make whites chattel for the forseeable future, make it illegal for whites to reald, own property or access information and create laws where if whites get out of line they can be beaten and killed.
> 
> Because  this is how whites have done it.
> 
> In another forum, I stated that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. One of the whites there decided to say this:
> 
> _“The root cause of the problems faced by most blacks today are people like you who misidentify or ignore the real problems they face to further their own personal agendas.”_
> 
> This is another of the long, long line of idiotic comments made by right wing whites. White racism was determined to be the problem 53 years ago by the Kerner Commission.
> 
> _"What white Americans have never fully understood but what the Negro can never forget--is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it, and white society condones it."
> 
> "White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of World War II."_
> 
> But the excuse will be made about how that was 50 years ago, and that stupid ass song will be sung titled, "That was in the Past."
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community in 2018 with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study concluded that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but there were still disadvantages blacks faced that were based on race.
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute wrote an op-ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News titled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made their recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.”_
> 
> So 3 years ago the same conclusion was made. _"The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism."_
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*
> 
> The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”*
> 
> Harvard.
> 
> *“Racial inequality in the United States today may, ultimately, be based on slavery, but it is also based on the failure of the country to take effective steps since slavery to undermine the structural racial inequality that slavery put in place. From the latter part of the nineteenth century through the first half of the twentieth century, the Jim Crow system continued to keep Blacks “in their place,” and even during and after the civil rights era no policies were adopted to dismantle the racial hierarchy that already existed.”*
> 
> HOUSING DISCRIMINATION AS A BASIS FOR BLACK REPARATIONS, Jonathan Kaplan and Andrew Valls, Public Affairs Quarterly
> 
> Volume 21, Number 3, July 2007
> 
> McKinsey and Co.
> 
> *“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*
> 
> Citigroup
> 
> *Cost Of Racism: U.S. Economy Lost $16 Trillion Because Of Discrimination, Bank Says*
> 
> Nationwide protests have cast a spotlight on racism and inequality in the United States. Now a major bank has put a price tag on how much the economy has lost as a result of discrimination against African Americans: $16 trillion.
> 
> Since 2000, U.S. gross domestic product lost that much as a result of discriminatory practices in a range of areas, including in education and access to business loans, according to a new study by Citigroup.
> 
> Specifically, the study came up with $16 trillion in lost GDP by noting four key racial gaps between African Americans and whites:
> 
> $13 trillion lost in potential business revenue because of discriminatory lending to African American entrepreneurs, with an estimated 6.1 million jobs not generated as a result
> 
> $2.7 trillion in income lost because of disparities in wages suffered by African Americans
> 
> $218 billion lost over the past two decades because of discrimination in providing housing credit
> 
> And $90 billion to $113 billion in lifetime income lost from discrimination in accessing higher education
> 
> *Why this is just a bunch of liberal jibberish to to blacks in order to keep them voting democrat. Those aren't the problems, what we conservatives tell you is the real problem. Why if you just had a father in the home none of this would happen.
> 
> Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts
> 
> As employers in the U.S. tackle issues around racism, fresh attention is being given to the racial wage gap and why black men and women, in particular, still earn substantially less than their white counterparts. *Nearly 56 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act, "we find equal pay for equal work is still not a reality," noted Jackson Gruver, a data analyst at compensation data and software firm PayScale.
> 
> *Last year, PayScale analyzed differences in earnings between white men and men of color using data from a sample of 1.8 million employees surveyed between January 2017 and February 2019.
> 
> Among the findings, Gruver reported: "Even as black or African-American men climb the corporate ladder, they still make less than equally qualified white men. They are the only racial/ethnic group that does not achieve pay parity with white men at some level."*
> 
> The study found that black men had the largest "uncontrolled pay gap" relative to white men, when comparing the average earnings of black men and white men in the U.S.
> 
> *On average, black men earned 87 cents for every dollar a white man earned. Hispanic workers had the next largest gap, earning 91 cents for every dollar earned by white men.
> 
> View attachment 488054
> 
> View attachment 488055
> 
> To put that in perspective, the median salary of a white man in our sample is $72,900; the controlled median pay for black or African-American men is thus $71,500," Gruver said. "This suggests a $1,400 difference in pay that is likely attributable to race."
> 
> So daddy lives at home and the family still makes less than whites. Because:
> 
> NWLC calculations, based on the U.S. Census Bureau's Current Population Survey for 2016, revealed that when comparing all men and women who work full time, year-round in the U.S., women were paid just 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts. But the wage gap was even larger when looking specifically at black women who work full time, year-round—they were paid only 63 cents for every dollar paid to white, non-Hispanic men.
> 
> Stephen Miller, Black Workers Still Earn Less than Their White Counterparts, www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/compensation/pages/racial-wage-gaps-persistence-poses-challenge.aspx
> 
> So a white working couple will make 90 cents on every dollar while a black working couple makes 75 cents. To allow you to understand this reality a white female worker makes 80 cents on every dollar a white man makes. White females are demanding equal pay and rightfully so.
> 
> And you black folk really need to start taking education seriously.
> 
> Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment
> 
> The black unemployment rate is nearly or more than twice the white unemployment rate regardless of educational attainment. It is, and always has been, about twice the white unemployment rate; however, the depth of this racial inequality in the labor market rarely makes the headlines.
> 
> Over the last 12 months, the average unemployment rate for black college graduates has been 4.1 percent—nearly two times the average unemployment rate for white college graduates (2.4 percent) and equivalent to the unemployment rate of whites with an associate’s degree or who have not completed college (4.0 percent). The largest disparity is seen among those with less than a high school diploma: while whites with less than a high school diploma have an unemployment rate of 6.9 percent, the black unemployment rate is 16.6 percent—over two times the white average.
> 
> The broader significance of this disparity suggests a race penalty whereby blacks at each level of education have unemployment rates that are the same as or higher than less educated whites.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, Black unemployment is significantly higher than white unemployment regardless of educational attainment, www.epi.org/publication/black-unemployment-educational-attainment/
> 
> African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
> 
> While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.
> 
> Valerie Wilson, African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level, www.epi.org/publication/african-americans-are-paid-less-than-whites-at-every-education-level/
> 
> But to say white racism is the cause of things no matter how much proof we show your white asses, you have some kind of idiotic ass excuse, like we are blaming whites for our failures or;
> 
> We misdiagnose and ignore the "real" problem to fit an imaginary agenda racists in tha white community invented so they can deny how THEY are the root cause of the problem.
> 
> You right wing scrubs are always talking about responsibility.
> 
> Take some instead of running your mouths.*


I have never seen a Negro paid less in any job I have worked, nor have I seen a female earn less in 50 years ( u telling me McDonalds pays Negroes and women less ?).  This bs is the Democrats KEEPING YOU ANGRY, SO YOU KEEP VOTING FOR THEM.  They want you BROKEN so you never leave the plantation.

You Have to distinguish between WHITE LIBERALS and White working class.  White liberals are despicable and your people should tell them to Fxck off. These are the idiots that wont live around a negro yet they will pretend to LIKE YOU and Help you ONLY FOR YOUR VOTE.  The more miserable the libtards make you, the more it benefits them.   LISTEN TO MALCOM X ABOUT WHITE LIBERALS.  Stop being the tool of RICH WHITE ELITIST LIBERALS.  White Liberals Hate the White working class also !!!!!


----------



## otto105

Roadrunner76 said:


> I have never seen a Negro paid less in any job I have worked, nor have I seen a female earn less in 50 years ( u telling me McDonalds pays Negroes and women less ?).  This bs is the Democrats KEEPING YOU ANGRY, SO YOU KEEP VOTING FOR THEM.  They want you BROKEN so you never leave the plantation.
> 
> You Have to distinguish between WHITE LIBERALS and White working class.  White liberals are despicable and your people should tell them to Fxck off. These are the idiots that wont live around a negro yet they will pretend to LIKE YOU and Help you ONLY FOR YOUR VOTE.  The more miserable the libtards make you, the more it benefits them.   LISTEN TO MALCOM X ABOUT WHITE LIBERALS.  Stop being the tool of RICH WHITE ELITIST LIBERALS.  White Liberals Hate the White working class also !!!!!


Negro?

Are you just an old shriveled up boi still whining after all your years?


----------



## Roadrunner76

IM2 said:


> I am speaking for black people right now. Whites have been given preferential treatment and government handouts since this country began. The facts I presented here speak for themselves because your white ass damn sure don't speak for blacks or know anybody black who has seriously engaged you on the issue of race.
> 
> So if you don't like my exercising my first amendment right as an American citizsn, move your ass back to Europe. Because we're way past slavery here white boy and the standard klan retort about  Africans enslaving us gets no play.


My friend, this is a White founded country and YOU are here as a tourist. If you do not like it, then why don't you move back to Africa to get rid of the racism ? ;  Ghana and Liberia is accepting American blacks AND ENGLISH IS THE OFFICIAL LANGUAGE so you have NO EXCUSE.

African tribes fought each other and the losers ended up being sold to Arab Slavers who then sold them into the slave trade. 

The KKK was first a policing agency during reconstruction because there was NO LAW. Later, the DEMOCRATS took over the KKK and turned it into a terrorist organization;  95% of Blacks VOTED FOR THE DEMOCRATS in 2020, are they stupid ???

What is really happening is, *WHITE LIBERAL / LEFTISTS* need the black vote for political power. They constantly fill your head full of divisive ideas which makes you so angry THAT YOU CAN DO NOTHING ELSE EXCEPT FOCUS ON POLITICS TO SUPPORT THEM. They make you enraged over ISSUES THAT HAVE NO SOLUTION !  Once they get your vote,  they shit all over you.
Do you think you are going to cure racism, sexism, homophobia, hunger, poverty etc,,,,,  HELL NO ! and those issues will exist WHEN YOU ARE LONG GONE. Better to focus on improving yourself and going after the dream you have; dont blame racism or any other bullshit because their are millions of blacks that have made it into a decent lifestyle.  THEY IGNORED THE WHITE LIBERAL RACISTS and became successful, you should too.

BTW, WHITE LIBERAL / LEFTISTS  absolutely hate the poor white working class as much as they despise blacks. You need to focus your anger on WHITE LIBERALS / LEFTISTS , not on the working white people to which many are dirt poor.


----------



## otto105

Roadrunner76 said:


> My friend, this is a White founded country and YOU are here as a tourist. If you do not like it, then why don't you move back to Africa to get rid of the racism ? ;  Ghana and Liberia is accepting American blacks AND ENGLISH IS THE OFFICIAL LANGUAGE so you have NO EXCUSE.
> 
> African tribes fought each other and the losers ended up being sold to Arab Slavers who then sold them into the slave trade.
> 
> The KKK was first a policing agency during reconstruction because there was NO LAW. Later, the DEMOCRATS took over the KKK and turned it into a terrorist organization;  95% of Blacks VOTED FOR THE DEMOCRATS in 2020, are they stupid ???
> 
> What is really happening is, *WHITE LIBERAL / LEFTISTS* need the black vote for political power. They constantly fill your head full of divisive ideas which makes you so angry THAT YOU CAN DO NOTHING ELSE EXCEPT FOCUS ON POLITICS TO SUPPORT THEM. They make you enraged over ISSUES THAT HAVE NO SOLUTION !  Once they get your vote,  they shit all over you.
> Do you think you are going to cure racism, sexism, homophobia, hunger, poverty etc,,,,,  HELL NO ! and those issues will exist WHEN YOU ARE LONG GONE. Better to focus on improving yourself and going after the dream you have; dont blame racism or any other bullshit because their are millions of blacks that have made it into a decent lifestyle.  THEY IGNORED THE WHITE LIBERAL RACISTS and became successful, you should too.
> 
> BTW, WHITE LIBERAL / LEFTISTS  absolutely hate the poor white working class as much as they despise blacks. You need to focus your anger on WHITE LIBERALS / LEFTISTS , not on the working white people to which many are dirt poor.



This country was already in habited by brown skinned people before the white man showed.

BTW thanks for reaffirming the point of the 1619 Project that the founding fathers were racists.


----------



## Correll

otto105 said:


> This country was already in habited by brown skinned people before the white man showed.




You claiming that the United States of America existed here, before thee white man discovered this continent?


That is utterly delusional.  You are insane. Literally insane.


----------



## otto105

gtopa1 said:


> Nope. That's a myth put out by the DNKKKC!!!
> 
> You know what lying sKKKum they've always been.
> 
> Greg


You can't rewrite history dipshit.


----------



## Orangecat

IM2 said:


> Why Do Whites Think They Can Tell Us What The Problems in Black America Are?​


Any perceptive adult can see what your problems are:

1. Broken families.
2. Non-prioritization of education.
3. Victim mentality.
4. Denial of numbers 1-3.

Skin color is irrelevant.


----------



## marvin martian

otto105 said:


> This country was already in habited by brown skinned people before the white man showed.
> 
> BTW thanks for reaffirming the point of the 1619 Project that the founding fathers were racists.



When are you leaving?


----------



## marvin martian

otto105 said:


> You can't rewrite history dipshit.



Speaking of history, let's go _all the way back to 2021_, when this guy was representing your party in Virginia:


----------



## otto105

marvin martian said:


> When are you leaving?


Hoss, 1930 Germany is calling for you.


----------



## marvin martian

otto105 said:


> Hoss, 1930 Germany is calling for you.



Speaking of that, your fellow DemoKKKrat and Biden supporter has a message for you:


----------



## Correll

otto105 said:


> You can't rewrite history dipshit.




You lefties do it all the time. Like pretending that the United States was here before the white man was.


----------



## horselightning

Correll said:


> You lefties do it all the time. Like pretending that the United States was here before the white man was.


the continent was her but the country did not  exist.


----------



## otto105

horselightning said:


> the continent was her but the country did not  exist.


Where is this so-called lefty that stated that?


----------



## gtopa1

otto105 said:


> Where is this so-called lefty that stated that?


"otto105 said:
This country was already in habited by brown skinned people before the white man showed."

Just some malignant moron, coprophile!!!

Greg


----------



## RetiredGySgt

otto105 said:


> Where is this so-called lefty that stated that?


1619 ring a bell?


----------



## horselightning

otto105 said:


> Where is this so-called lefty that stated that?


i dont no ask the poster who stated it.


----------



## horselightning

RetiredGySgt said:


> 1619 ring a bell?


a theroy made by racist leftist blacks


----------



## otto105

marvin martian said:


> Speaking of that, your fellow DemoKKKrat and Biden supporter has a message for you:
> 
> View attachment 631009



Nope, he's one of yours...

*Richard Bertrand Spencer* (born May 1978) is an American neo-Nazi, antisemitic conspiracy theorist, and white supremacist. A former editor, he is a public speaker and activist on behalf of the alt-right movement. He advocates for the reconstitution of the European Union into a White racial empire, which he believes will replace the diverse European ethnic identities with one homogeneous "White identity".

Spencer has advocated for the enslavement of Haitians by Whites and the ethnic cleansing of racial minorities from the United States, additionally expressing admiration for the political tactics of American Nazi Party founder George Lincoln Rockwell. He was a featured speaker at the August 2017 Unite the Right rally in Charlottesville, Virginia, among other neo-Nazi rallies that Spencer has headlined.

Spencer has repeatedly used Nazi gestures and rhetoric in public. In early 2016, Spencer was filmed giving the Nazi salute in a karaoke bar, and leaked footage also depicts Spencer giving the _Sieg Heil_ salute to his supporters during the August 2017 Charlottesville rally. After Donald Trump was elected president in 2016, Spencer urged his supporters to "party like it's 1933," the year Hitler came to power in Germany. In the weeks following, Spencer quoted Nazi propaganda and denounced Jews. At a conference Spencer held celebrating the election, Spencer cried: "Hail Trump, hail our people, hail victory!"; subsequently Mike Enoch led a number of Spencer's supporters in performing a Nazi salute and a chant similar to the _Sieg Heil_ chant. In early-to-mid-2017, when Spencer's following was at its height, his supporters would give him the _Sieg Heil_ salute when he entered a room.


----------



## otto105

gtopa1 said:


> "otto105 said:
> This country was already in habited by brown skinned people before the white man showed."
> 
> Just some malignant moron, coprophile!!!
> 
> Greg


When someone asks about Native Americans do you point to a German guy?


----------



## otto105

horselightning said:


> a theroy made by racist leftist blacks


Learn to spell or spellcheck.


----------



## horselightning

otto105 said:


> Learn to spell or spellcheck.


aww did i hurt a nerve


----------



## Nottoday

EMH said:


> This bigot does not speak for black people.  For his entire life, he has been showered with preferential treatment and government handouts.  He enjoys a language privilege, and he practices the very same bigotry he claims to oppose.  He is a hypocrite and a hater with his hand out.
> 
> If you hate whites, go move to Africa where the descendants of those who really did enslave your ancestors live...


It’s HILARIOUS that blacks think they could succeed without the charity of whites. Blacks never had a successful nation, never had a written language, and wouldn’t have ANY education if it wasn’t for the white man educating them.  They don’t even have a history before the white man found them in Africa. EVERYTHING they know comes from the white man teaching them, and they think they can run the United States of America lmfao!!!! They would only run it into the ground like every other country they occupy!


----------



## otto105

Nottoday said:


> It’s HILARIOUS that blacks think they could succeed without the charity of whites. Blacks never had a successful nation, never had a written language, and wouldn’t have ANY education if it wasn’t for the white man educating them.  They don’t even have a history before the white man found them in Africa. EVERYTHING they know comes from the white man teaching them, and they think they can run the United States of America lmfao!!!! They would only run it into the ground like every other country they occupy!


4chan would have loved this post with their oatmeal and plain white toast.


----------



## IM2

Nottoday said:


> It’s HILARIOUS that blacks think they could succeed without the charity of whites. Blacks never had a successful nation, never had a written language, and wouldn’t have ANY education if it wasn’t for the white man educating them.  They don’t even have a history before the white man found them in Africa. EVERYTHING they know comes from the white man teaching them, and they think they can run the United States of America lmfao!!!! They would only run it into the ground like every other country they occupy!


Incorrect. 

This is one of the most ignorant posts I have read in this forum. And that's saying something.


----------



## horselightning

Nottoday said:


> It’s HILARIOUS that blacks think they could succeed without the charity of whites. Blacks never had a successful nation, never had a written language, and wouldn’t have ANY education if it wasn’t for the white man educating them.  They don’t even have a history before the white man found them in Africa. EVERYTHING they know comes from the white man teaching them, and they think they can run the United States of America lmfao!!!! They would only run it into the ground like every other country they occupy!


actually africa does have history its just not taught us in our schools. if it were we know that blacks are a big reason their people were put in to slavery.


----------



## BackAgain

If many blacks won’t tell each other the truth, then others feel a need to shine the light of truth. Sorry if that offends our OP author. But it is a fair answer to the question posed in the OP.


----------



## mga138

otto105 said:


> When someone asks about Native Americans do you point to a German guy?


You should do that, since Germans were here before the Founding and played an integral role in the creation of the Country, before and after 76. Germans are also the largest ethnic group in the country. 
Your quote also highlights the canard of calling the Red Indian, "Native," since they came from Siberia/Eurasia. And, if you respect their culture, then you ought to take their oral history seriously when they talk of arriving here and killing off another race of people that were on this land before they were here.


----------



## Woodznutz

mga138 said:


> You should do that, since Germans were here before the Founding and played an integral role in the creation of the Country, before and after 76. Germans are also the largest ethnic group in the country.
> Your quote also highlights the canard of calling the Red Indian, "Native," since they came from Siberia/Eurasia. And, if you respect their culture, then you ought to take their oral history seriously when they talk of arriving here and killing off another race of people that were on this land before they were here.


True that.





						Early American History: The First German Settlers; The Palatine Refugees; The Pfalzers
					

The history of the first German immigrants to America in the late 17th and 18th Century. Many were indentured servants and there were a a number of religious orders, including the Exulanten, Protestant exiles who had been expelled from Salzburg. Many German communities were established.



					www.revisionist.net


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> This is one of the most ignorant posts I have read in this forum. And that's saying something.


TRUE!

After all, you do have an abnormally high number of posts ranting about non-existant racism.


----------



## LibertyKid




----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> This is one of the most ignorant posts I have read in this forum. And that's saying something.


Do you read your own posts?


----------



## protectionist

IM2 said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> This is one of the most ignorant posts I have read in this forum. And that's saying something.


It's one of the most knowledgable.

Keep posting Nottoday.  Don't worry about IM2. He's little more than a joke in this forum.  And I love when he accuses me of being racist against Mexicans, when I AM a part Mexican, have lived in Mexico, speak the language, know the culture, and am more aware of Mexico in my little finger, than he knows in his whole body.

Yes, Mexicans are "rapists" (as Trump once said) as is the case of the rape culture of Mexico. Maybe IM2 never boarded a MEN BUS in Mexico City.  I have. Numerous times.  Guess why their mass transit are segregated by sex.


----------



## Cellblock2429

LibertyKid said:


>


/---/ Now that was funny.


----------



## Woodznutz

God said that the descendants of Canaan would serve the descendants of Shem. Seems like that has happened. Slavery in America, colonial rule and exploitation in Africa. How does this figure in all that is going on today I wonder?


----------



## Woodznutz

protectionist said:


> It's one of the most knowledgable.
> 
> Keep posting Nottoday.  Don't worry about IM2. He's little more than a joke in this forum.  And I love when he accuses me of being racist against Mexicans, when I AM a part Mexican, have lived in Mexico, speak the language, know the culture, and am more aware of Mexico in my little finger, than he knows in his whole body.
> 
> Yes, Mexicans are "rapists" (as Trump once said) as is the case of the rape culture of Mexico. Maybe IM2 never boarded a MEN BUS in Mexico City.  I have. Numerous times.  Guess why their mass transit are segregated by sex.


----------



## horselightning

because white people are tired of black denials. the only  race in the world with the word with the worst denial problem you ever saw a d the worst victim mentality you ever saw. pathetically blames other races for their own messes.


----------



## MisterBeale

Nottoday said:


> It’s HILARIOUS that blacks think they could succeed without the charity of whites. Blacks never had a successful nation, never had a written language, and wouldn’t have ANY education if it wasn’t for the white man educating them.  They don’t even have a history before the white man found them in Africa. EVERYTHING they know comes from the white man teaching them, and they think they can run the United States of America lmfao!!!! They would only run it into the ground like every other country they occupy!











						7 Influential African Empires
					

From ancient Sudan to medieval Zimbabwe, get the facts on seven African kingdoms that made their mark on history.




					www.history.com


----------



## Lisa558

When we have blacks blaming whites for problems they themselves have caused, we have every right to speak up rather than accept blame for something we are not guilty of.

Here’s an analogy:

My neighbor painted her living room while she was drunk, and she made a mess. Instead of admitting she was irresponsible, she turns around and blames me - saying I was running the dishwasher and it made vibrations and that it’s MY fault her living room looks like a 5-year-old painted it.

So I say that painting while drunk creates problems, and then she, with an air of righteous indignation, says “how dare you tell me why my living room looks so bad!”

If she hadn’t blamed ME for her own bad choice - painting while drunk - it would not be necessary for me to point out where she went wrong.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

Because black folks aren’t offering any feedback. Once black people give the solution then it will be implemented the very next day. Black people just aren’t offering any solutions. Let’s create an analogy.

Guy 1: My tire is flat.
Guy 2: I don’t care. I have never even seen your tire.
Guy 1: Shut the heck up. You don’t even have a car. What makes you qualified to give me a solution to fix my tire.
Guy 2: I simply said I didn’t care. I wasn’t telling you how to fix your tire.
Guy1: You are a terrible person if you don’t fix my flat tire.

Sixty years later….

Guy 1: You are a disgusting person for not fixing my flat tire. I have lived a miserable life because I have not had a car to drive.
Guy 2: I already told you that I don’t care at all. Fix your own tire.
Guy 1: Don’t you know. I don’t know how to fix flat tires. You do. It is your responsibility.
Guy 2: You said I am not qualified to give a solution.
Guy 1: Stop changing the subject.
Guy 2: Just change the tire with a new one.
Guy 1: You do it. I can’t fix flat tires.
Guy 2: Ok (Guy 2 fixes the flat tire of Guy 1)
Guy 1: Who do you think you are telling me how to fix flat tires? I can fix my own flat tire.
Guy 2: Stay away from. You are a pure lunatic.

Sixty years later……

Guy 1 stays pissed for the rest of his life because Guy 2 wouldn’t fix his flat tire.

This story I just wrote is pure lunacy. Think about it.


----------



## IM2

vasuderatorrent said:


> Because black folks aren’t offering any feedback. Once black people give the solution then it will be implemented the very next day. Black people just aren’t offering any solutions. Let’s create an analogy.
> 
> Guy 1: My tire is flat.
> Guy 2: I don’t care. I have never even seen your tire.
> Guy 1: Shut the heck up. You don’t even have a car. What makes you qualified to give me a solution to fix my tire.
> Guy 2: I simply said I didn’t care. I wasn’t telling you how to fix your tire.
> Guy1: You are a terrible person if you don’t fix my flat tire.
> 
> Sixty years later….
> 
> Guy 1: You are a disgusting person for not fixing my flat tire. I have lived a miserable life because I have not had a car to drive.
> Guy 2: I already told you that I don’t care at all. Fix your own tire.
> Guy 1: Don’t you know. I don’t know how to fix flat tires. You do. It is your responsibility.
> Guy 2: You said I am not qualified to give a solution.
> Guy 1: Stop changing the subject.
> Guy 2: Just change the tire with a new one.
> Guy 1: You do it. I can’t fix flat tires.
> Guy 2: Ok (Guy 2 fixes the flat tire of Guy 1)
> Guy 1: Who do you think you are telling me how to fix flat tires? I can fix my own flat tire.
> Guy 2: Stay away from. You are a pure lunatic.
> 
> Sixty years later……
> 
> Guy 1 stays pissed for the rest of his life because Guy 2 wouldn’t fix his flat tire.
> 
> This story I just wrote is pure lunacy. Think about it.


The question is why do whites think they can tell us what the problems in Black America are?

Because blacks have been telling you for more than 2 centuries what the problem is. But right wing whites won't listen then they try telling us what they believe the problem is.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> The question is why do whites think they can tell us what the problems in Black America are?
> 
> Because blacks have been telling you for more than 2 centuries what the problem is. But right wing whites won't listen then they try telling us what they believe the problem is.





Because we can read.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

IM2 said:


> The question is why do whites think they can tell us what the problems in Black America are?
> 
> Because blacks have been telling you for more than 2 centuries what the problem is. But right wing whites won't listen then they try telling us what they believe the problem is.



Dude. Anybody with a couple of college level English classes under their belt can write sample legislation. Do it. Don’t do it. There is not a single white person in the world that is going to go out of their way to solve racial inequities. White people don’t give a rat’s rear end. You as an individual. Write the legislation and send it to your congressman or don’t.

I’ll never care about all this racism imposed upon you. Never ever. I don’t even see it and you will never ever show it to me through the writing of legislation. PM me for my email address.

I can help you unless you are full of shit. If you are totally and utterly full of shit then don’t write the legislation and email it to me. You have 60 days to write it. After that you’ll have to find someone else to help you pursue equality.

I’m not tolerating years or decades of silence. That’s dumb.

If there is no racism then black people won’t be offering solutions. Hey. Wait. Black people aren’t offering any solutions.


----------



## IM2

vasuderatorrent said:


> Dude. Anybody with a couple of college level English classes under their belt can write sample legislation. Do it. Don’t do it. There is not a single white person in the world that is going to go out of their way to solve racial inequities. White people don’t give a rat’s rear end. You as an individual. Write the legislation and send it to your congressman or don’t.
> 
> I’ll never care about all this racism imposed upon you. Never ever. I don’t even see it and you will never ever show it to me through the writing of legislation. PM me for my email address.
> 
> I can help you unless you are full of shit. If you are totally and utterly full of shit then don’t write the legislation and email it to me. You have 60 days to write it. After that you’ll have to find someone else to help you pursue equality.
> 
> I’m not tolerating years or decades of silence. That’s dumb.
> 
> If there is no racism then black people won’t be offering solutions. Hey. Wait. Black people aren’t offering any solutions.


Whites like you preach to us about taking responsibility for our behavior. When you are asked to do the same we get mealy mouthed excuses like the one here.This is not about me or you writing legislation. Legislation has been written. It is about whites learning to listen instead of thinking you know the answers to issues you have never faced and that only your opinion of those issues can be right.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> Whites like you preach to us about taking responsibility for our behavior. When you are asked to do the same we get mealy mouthed excuses like the one here.This is not about me or you writing legislation. Legislation has been written. It is about whites learning to listen instead of thinking you know the answers to issues you have never faced and that only your opinion of those issues can be right.





I don't see a lot of white people advocating for violent criminals to be let free.  In fact I see quite the opposite.

Unlike you.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> If I see ANYONE committing a violent crime, no matter what fucking color they are, I call it out.  If they are wearing a badge I call it out even more.  You clearly are an idiot because I was one of the very first to condemn chauvin.
> 
> Looks like you truly are as stupid as I thought.


Since  I have been condemning police violence for almost 40 years, once again you show everyone that you're a puppet.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> Funny how there are whites in this forum who not only agree with me, but say the same things. You're just a loser who hopes to get the honorary white certificate.






Yeah, white guilt runs deep in weak minded people.  I see white women kneeling to a bunch of BLM clods on the internet.  Doesn't mean the BLM asshats are correct, it just means those women are weak.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> Since  I have been condemning police violence for almost 40 years, once again you show everyone that you're a puppet.




I have been doing it longer than that, dumbshit.  You accused me of something that was patently false, and when I point out that you LIED, you run away like the whiney faggot that you are.

Piss off.


----------



## Unkotare

westwall said:


> I think just fine.  You are the whiney person who trots out the same tired old claims, only to have them beaten down time and time again.
> 
> I submit it is YOU who are unable to move beyond square one.


It's true. That clown only ever repeats the exact same racist nonsense over and over. He's as bad as LA Rain Man in his lack of idea #2.


----------



## mga138

IM2 said:


> The question is why do whites think they can tell us what the problems in Black America are?
> 
> Because blacks have been telling you for more than 2 centuries what the problem is. But right wing whites won't listen then they try telling us what they believe the problem is.


We know what the issue is, and like the private words of President Richard Nixion, "Every president knows that Blacks have very low average I.Q. but it's every presidents job to pretend not to know."
Most people are too embarrassed or think that they being kind when they obfuscate what the real reason behind Black failure is. The trouble is that after ignoring reality for so long they need to construct bizarre, twisted, and illogical myths and ideologies to explain things, not unlike primitive people in antiquity inventing deities and magical stories to explain natural phenomena like thunder, earthquakes and disease.


----------



## Canon Shooter

IM2 said:


> Since  I have been condemning police violence for almost 40 years, once again you show everyone that you're a puppet.



You know, if you spent half as much time concerning yourself with crime and violence in the negro community as you do whining about whitey and the police, you'd probably make progress in addressing those problems...


----------

